#ubuntu-za 2011-04-25
<panfriedsidh> heita all
<dyllan> hi all
<queery> morning
<dyllan> The only main difference between the thin client hardware that works and the one copied above that does not work is that non-working one had 2x DVI ports, do you think ltsp is getting confused about the dual DVI ports and therefore not able to bring up the ldm?
<dyllan> The thin client hardware that IS working: http://www.devonit.com/_wp//wp-content/uploads/2010/07/DIT_TC5Xc_SSheet-email.pdf
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> Hi Uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nl you at work
<Kilos> grrr nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> not yet... night shift again
<Kilos> missed the tab key
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> oh yes me be doff. shoulda seen there no -work at the end
<superfly> *yawn*
<nlsthzn> :) but sleep for me now...
<Kilos> lol lo superfly 
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<queery> hamub1, are you ok
<hamub1> queery:i am alright and u?
<queery> im good
<queery> I see you keep loosing your connection
<hamub1> ja i got a bad connection
<hamub1> queery:  you still around?
<queery> I am
<queery> what connection are you using hamub1 
<hamub1> 3g modem on mobile network
<queery> oh ok
<hamub1> and you?
<queery> on the varsity network
<queery> hehe
<hamub1> free Mandela for you. wat are you studying?
<queery> doing my Masters in Biochem
<hamub1> oh lovely, i thought you were in I.T. Which varsity?
<queery> nope
<queery> im at Stellenbosch
<hamub1> you not far from me then
<queery> why where are you?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats a bad remote
<drubin> hehe
<Kilos> hiya drubin  you well?
<Kilos> lo deegee
<drubin> Kilos: I can't really complain
<plustwo_> hey Kilos
<Kilos> eish that remote goodie filling up my window with hamubs
<nlsthzn> Kilos: there is a way to ignore the user... haven't done it but I know it is possible
<Kilos> shame and i dunno even who he is
<Kilos> found a site that says the got the nct/nuk for that usb modem but it first wants to download a download manager and its for windows
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> oh maybe it was nuc
<Kilos> network unlocking key
<Kilos> nck
<plustwo_> hmmmm....
<Kilos> times i think the internet made for another generation than mine
<Kilos> Maaz, tell hanub1 to connect from some othe network
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who hanub1 is. Say 'hanub1 on freenode' and I'll take your word that hanub1 exists
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> Maaz, tell hamub1 to try connect another way
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell hamub1 on freenode
<Kilos> hey guys. where do i request the unlocking code here please
<Kilos> i cant find the place to request it
<Kilos> like post new request or something
<Kilos> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f88/some-zte-alcatel-free-unlocking-codes-request-only-here-906388/
<jubei-za> Hi all, im trying to install the package "dhcp3-server" on a ubuntu server 10.04 LTS fresh install but apt-get says that the package is not in any of the repositores? any advice?
<jubei-za> ive setup my ubuntu server with a pppoe connection and i am able to ping out to google.co.za so im sure the internet is working
<tumbleweed> Maaz: rmadison dhcp3-server
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Sorry...
<tumbleweed> it should be there
<jubei-za> i know its most frustrating!
<tumbleweed> have you "apt-get update"d?
<jubei-za> yeah itried that
<tumbleweed> what's in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<jubei-za> im very new to linux but it seems like all the usual stuff, a bunch of za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and the security.* ones
<jubei-za> with varying lucid/main/resitricted/universe.multiverse options on different lines
<jubei-za> ive been to the #ubuntu channel and they said i should come here and ask ... ? im very confused and not really sure why it wouldn't be in there....
<tumbleweed> can you pastebin the contents? http://paste.ubuntu.com/ also the output of apt-get install dhcp3-server
<jubei-za> sure it'll take me a minute
<jubei-za> if you know how i would happily set up a remote root thingey..openssh i believe is one?
<tumbleweed> let's avoid that if possible
<jubei-za> im working off my laptop to talk to you, and the ubuntu server is on another machine with no gui installed so copying and pasting might be tricky!
<tumbleweed> can you not ssh into it?
<jubei-za> umm well you see, i want to setup the server as a home gate-way and have managed to use a pppoe connection to connect it to the internet via my telkom router
<jubei-za> the server has a keyboard/monitor attached
<jubei-za> so thats what i use to configure it
<jubei-za> i havn't gotten as far as trying to remote console onto it
<tumbleweed> ok, let's try some questions and answers then
<jubei-za> im VERY new to all this less than a week
<jubei-za> sure fire away
<tumbleweed> in the /etc/apt/sources.list, do you have a line that starts without a "#" and contains deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main lucid 
<jubei-za> ive got one without the comment # infront of it saying: deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted and the accompanying deb-src line
<tumbleweed> fine
<tumbleweed> when you run apt-get update, are there errors?
<jubei-za> nope it just updates
<jubei-za> gives percentages and it seems to work, no errors reported
<tumbleweed> "apt-cache search dhcp" do anything?
<jubei-za> Fetched 286kb in 9s (30.0Kb/s)
<jubei-za> oh wow
<jubei-za> ok sorry
<jubei-za> there are some errors
<tumbleweed> which are?
<jubei-za> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/realease
<jubei-za> there are quite a few like W: bla bla
<jubei-za> im typing it out here
<jubei-za> is it easy to ssh onto the server?
<jubei-za> i can ping the server from this machine
<jubei-za> and im running lubuntu on here
<tumbleweed> do you have an ssh server installed?
<jubei-za> i havnt no, and i have no clue if it comes installed by default
<tumbleweed> no, it doesn't come bf default
<tumbleweed> sounds like your server isn't really connected to the internet
<jubei-za> hmm it does ya
<jubei-za> but i type "ping mweb.co.za" and it gets a reply ?
<jubei-za> 25ms
<jubei-za> it resolves to 196.2.63.51
<jubei-za> which i vaguely remember is mewbs ip
<tumbleweed> you aren't capped?
<jubei-za> nope im dialling a 384 mweb uncapped
<jubei-za> maybe this may help: i use the telkom router to dial up my mweb account as usual, then i have the server dialling a pppoe connection over that
<jubei-za> im plugged into the router now on this laptop and so is the server
<tumbleweed> are you allowed 2 concurrent sessions with mweb uncapped?
<jubei-za> the catch is its from the same line
<jubei-za> so yes, afaik its allowed, and its work
<jubei-za> works*
<tumbleweed> I don't know if that makes any difference, but yes you appear to have some connectivity
<tumbleweed> you don't have a proxy set or something?
<jubei-za> nope just straight through the router
<jubei-za> maybe it is my network setup
<jubei-za> its very complicated
<jubei-za> to explain
<jubei-za> where can i put a picture up?
<tumbleweed> try this: wget -O- http://google.com/
<jubei-za> for you to see?
<tumbleweed> if you don't have wget, try curl http://google.com/
<jubei-za> claims -0- is an invalid option
<tumbleweed> Oh not Zero
<jubei-za> mising url ?
<tumbleweed> no I meant that is an O, the letter
<jubei-za> yeah i tried with a letter o and it says missing url ...
<jubei-za> i tried to apt-get install curl
<jubei-za> problems
<jubei-za> says package curl is not available
<tumbleweed> you can't install things :)
<tumbleweed> you must have mystyped the URL
<tumbleweed> also O, not o
<jubei-za> i type "wget -O http://google.com"
<tumbleweed> no
<tumbleweed> -O-
<jubei-za> and it says wget: missing URL
<jubei-za> LOL im such a retard
<jubei-za> ok she works
<tumbleweed> did that spew out some HTML?
<jubei-za> yep, loads
<tumbleweed> ok, wget -O- http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-security/Release
<tumbleweed> seeing as that was the error you mentioned
<jubei-za> ya it spits more HTML
<tumbleweed> actually it should be plain text
<jubei-za> ok weird though, both outputs look identical at the bottom
<jubei-za> like both commands output the same html file?
<tumbleweed> ok, you'll have to try and read it :)
<superfly> sounds like you're hitting a page on a proxy
<jubei-za> yeah im roughly familiar with HTML, and it is exactly the same
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah that's what I'm thinking
<jubei-za> that is weird, there is no proxy...?  the server in plugged into router, and the server dials a pppoe conn, i checked it in ifconfig
<tumbleweed> jubei-za: what is it? Is it an error / login form?
<tumbleweed> jubei-za: "route -n" does the 0.0.0.0 route go to ppp0?
<jubei-za> look i dont know what it is the console tapers off the top section, its alot of lines of HTML! but the bottom sections are identical
<tumbleweed> actually you told us the answer ages ago
<tumbleweed> Maaz: get 196.2.63.51
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 302 Redirect to http://landingpages.mweb.co.za/MWebHomeIncorrectUsernameorPasswordPage/tabid/817/Default.aspx, which gets a 200 OK "IMPORTANT NOTICE"
<tumbleweed> jubei-za: tell mweb they are a bunch of gits
<jubei-za> lol i would love to, but thats just because of the shaping they do on my account
<jubei-za> why now?
<tumbleweed> the ip address you gave for mweb.co.za isn't the same IP address I see for mweb.co.za
<superfly> jubei-za: ^^ that's your proxy
<tumbleweed> and it's webserver redirects you to "MWebHomeIncorrectUsernameorPasswordPage" <- get the picture?
<jubei-za> aaah pppoe internet connection not setup right! ok 
<jubei-za> lemme techeck
<jubei-za> lol
<jubei-za> lol was probably a little goofed when i put in the user/pass :)
<tumbleweed> I suppose this is rather user-friendly of them, but it's very sysadmin-unfriendly
<jubei-za> ok the apt-get update is taking alot longer now, so i assume i will get the dhcp3-server package as well, thanks for all the help!
<tumbleweed> np, I wish all debugging was this fun
<jubei-za> Maaz: get 196.2.63.51
<Maaz> jubei-za: 302 Redirect to http://landingpages.mweb.co.za/MWebHomeIncorrectUsernameorPasswordPage/tabid/817/Default.aspx, which gets a 200 OK "IMPORTANT NOTICE"
 * nlsthzn waves
<Kilos> superfly,  modem working
<superfly> Kilos: excellent!
<Kilos> but i am a bit ashamed , i had to use a winsucks pc to get it installed to enter the unlock code
<Kilos> without wvdial. nm went straight online without even setting anything
<superfly> Kilos: you should have tried to use WINE - but I guess then you would have had to download and install it, hey?
<Kilos> i have wine but dont like it
<nlsthzn> Congrats Mr. Kilos ...
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i very happy
<Kilos> maverick rocks
<Kilos> nm went straight online
<Kilos> now i can also download in the 100s of Ks instead of 36KB per sec
<Kilos> yoo hoo
<nlsthzn> Which means your cap just gets busted so much faster :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there no cap
<nlsthzn> Ah sweet!!
<Kilos> but very frustrating to wait
<Kilos> pay as you go
<Kilos> no money no data
<Kilos> now to apply myself to getting sa broadband to get cheaper
<Kilos> here the site for all of ya
<Kilos> Maaz, unlock mobile
<Maaz> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/archive/t-906388-p-63.html
<Kilos> now those unhappy with cellc can change
<nlsthzn> Nice... not sure how legal in SA but nice :p
<superfly> yeah, not sure how legal in any country, but personally I think that locking your device is anti-competitive behaviour
<superfly> I wonder what the competition commission would say
<superfly> Vodacom and MTN used to lock cellphones, back in the day
<superfly> I don't think they've done it for years though
<nlsthzn> Not sure... but it makes sense on a product they give away for free or or a reduced price, they need to make money via you spending on re-charge... but you can always buy the unlocked version for the full price... so I am sure they are in the clear on it...
<superfly> I have to buy my way out of my contract - is that not enough?
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> well... I don't know... you signed it in the first place :p
<nlsthzn> but I have not heard of locked phones on contract though... only on pre-paid...
<Kilos> methinks all contract fones are locked to the sp
<superfly> nlsthzn: in most cases you buy your own phone?
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> learn something new everyday
<nlsthzn> superfly: I used to take the phone given on the contract... used too when I was still in SA... Now I have to buy my own...
<superfly> nlsthzn: well, my latest phone I bought myself, and gave my wife my contract phone
<nlsthzn> I still have my contract phone and contract... I have been in this country for more than two years... still not been able to cancel it :/ autopage ftl :(
<Kilos> even my evolution is quicker
<Kilos> i very happy
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<nuvolari> g'evening mrs_fly 
<nuvolari> welcome
<superfly> nuvolari: I just logged her back in
<nuvolari> superfly: oh :P
<nuvolari> g'evening to you then superfly :P
<superfly> hehe, evening nuvolari
<nuvolari> ok, travelling home. G'night everyone
<Chat6023> molweni
<superfly> hi Chat6023
<Kilos> lo Chat6023 funny nick you got
<Chat6023> hw u doin superfly
<superfly> sick thank you
<Chat6023> this App chose it for me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: what's wrong?
<Chat6023> whts wrong with u?
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: nasty cold
<Kilos> what app you using?
<Chat6023> thank u
<Chat6023> chatmosphere
<Kilos> never heard of it
<Kilos> are you using windows
<Chat6023> which one r u using?
<Kilos> xchat in ubuntu
<Chat6023> nope, my blackberry
<Kilos> ah
<Chat6023> yhep
<Chat6023> do u have medication @superfly?
<nlsthzn-work> Chat6023: well, somplace in the settings you will be able to change that :)
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: changing of season colds are the worst!
<Chat6023> hope i'll find it soon
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: dunno, this is something the little monster picked up from one of the other kids at Sunday School
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> of course now the whole family has it, so we have had lots of fun this weekend
<Chat6023> whr u guys from?
<superfly> the land of whole words
<Chat6023> lol...whrt is tht?
<superfly> the land where we use whole words to talk
<nlsthzn-work> to some people sarcasm is only a word starting with s
<Kilos> now now guys
<Kilos> hard work texting onna fone
<Kilos> blackberry got tiny keys
<Surge-Beats> yhep bt i like!
<Kilos> pc much easier
<Surge-Beats> my mobile is my everthin. it does everthing yo pc can do
<Kilos> na
<Surge-Beats> hw big r yo fingers?
<Kilos> need to use finger nails for a blackberry
<Surge-Beats> ...well almost everthing..lol
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn-work> A Blackberry do all a PC can do... call me when it can do what an Android can do;)
<Surge-Beats> lol
<Kilos> and when it can write dvd's
<Kilos> and charge cell phones
<Surge-Beats> hahaha
<Kilos> hehe
<Surge-Beats> i said almost everthing
<Kilos> we are in south africa and you?
<Surge-Beats> me 2
<Surge-Beats> whr abt?
<Kilos> good. thats why the blackberry can reach us
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pretoria and cape town 
<Kilos> all over actually
<Surge-Beats> m in east london
<Surge-Beats> m
<Kilos> fancy toy you got there
<Surge-Beats> i think so too..lol
<Kilos> but the i doesnt work too well
<Surge-Beats> wht do u mean?
<Kilos> m in east london
<Kilos> where you learned to chat like that
<Surge-Beats> really nw
<Surge-Beats> hw do i chat?
<Kilos> shorten words
<Kilos> some of us are older and dont understand
<Surge-Beats> in chatrooms like this
<Surge-Beats> older? hw older?
<Kilos> this is actually a help room for ubuntu help
<Kilos> near 60
<Surge-Beats> k
<Surge-Beats> Ubuntu the operating system?
<superfly> blackberry can NOT do everything my PC can do... my phone can do *almost* anything my PC can do, and it can do way more than a blackberry
<Kilos> and we come here for cyber coffee
<superfly> or an Android (nlsthzn-work)
<Kilos> go superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on]
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> grr
<Surge-Beats> i see
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
 * superfly has a Nokia N900 which runs Linux like you have on your PC
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> wanna swop
<nlsthzn-work> superfly is da 1337 sauce
<nlsthzn-work> ;)
<superfly> bwahahaha
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: the N900 is the phone that the marketing department never heard about - so it's a real geek phone
<nlsthzn-work> if I had a n900 I would also have a proper OS on it... just because :)
<superfly> though, if you're a quasselite, there is an Android Quassel client
<nlsthzn-work> Quassel is an OK client
<superfly> it's quite hectic, in developer terms, it reimplements a bunch of Qt C++ code in Java
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: There isn't a pot on
<nlsthzn-work> not again... why I always loose out :/
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: in terms of an IRC client, yes, Quassel doesn't do everything that all the other ones do, since it's quite young
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> but it's a GUI IRC bouncer, which is the awesomesauce part
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: ^^ now's your chance!
<nlsthzn-work> I won't know... not being a power user I won't know :)
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: Alrighty
<Kilos> yay you made it
<nlsthzn-work> thanks superfly, Kilo's always grabs a cup and leaves me high and dry :p
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn-work> ;)
<superfly> :-)
<nlsthzn-work> btw, ubuntu.ae ... at the moment re-directing to our wiki... I think it is looking ok for a start...
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: if you want our website setup and theme, just yell
<Kilos> where is your irc channel nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> there is no #ubuntu.ae
<Kilos> only me there
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly and nlsthzn-work!
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: No problem
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: not an irc channel... it was a url :p
<nlsthzn-work> the irc channel is #ubuntu-ae :)
<Kilos> yeah but without an irc channel you sukkel
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: link to the site so I can see it
<superfly> http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> funny names there hey
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: we will be changing to .org as well in the near future
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: Looks good... I will definitly link the guys to it and I might come hassle you for the theme later :) thanks
<superfly> sure
<nlsthzn-work> :)
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: kilos blog
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: *blink*
<nlsthzn-work> Maaz: kilos.blog
<Maaz> nlsthzn-work: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: So I guess I have to start reading your blog from the earliest date backwards then :)
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats how i learned the little i know about pcs
<Kilos> all thanks to ubuntu-za
<nlsthzn-work> Cool :)
<Kilos> i go crash now. night all sleep tight
<superfly> nlsthzn-work: yeah, it's worth a read
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: busy as I type :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-26
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> one question. on winsucks you install a usb modem and can see balances etc. do we have a way of doing that without putting sim in fone to see?
<Kilos> hope your cold gtting better superfly 
<Kilos> not lekker to feel sick and still work
<superfly> Kilos: use the Betavine software
<Kilos> ok ty superfly will look at that
<hamub1> where does the msql database file reside in ubuntu linux, iwant to do a backup
<nuvolari> use mysqldump?
<nuvolari> I don't know where the file resides
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> morning superfly , oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuv
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> hiya nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> baie goed dankie , en self
<hamub1> ok guys igo it:-D
<Kilos> superfly, do you on the offchance know how large the betavine software is. i see there are a few to download
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hey Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: no, I don't I'm afraid
<Kilos> np. thank you
<sakhi> mooning
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<superfly> Kilos: this is the one you want... https://forge.betavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<superfly> Kilos: did you get that link I gave you?
<Kilos> no superfly 
<superfly> https://forge.betavine.net/projects/vodafonemobilec/
<Kilos> went off to check balance on fone
<Kilos> ty will go see i still got 135m
<Kilos> i went to that one before
<Kilos> http://www.betavine.net/bvportal/community/linux
<Kilos> looks good
<Kilos> also this modem is a alcatel tct modem
<superfly> it's about 1.5 megs to download
<Kilos> thats great i will get it ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: don't forget to use GDebi to install it
<Kilos> i am not sure what to actually download from there superfly 
<Kilos> i use gdebi for most stuff that doesnt come from repos
<Kilos> does
<superfly> https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/626/vodafone-mobile-connect_2.25.01-1_all.deb
<Kilos> ty
 * tumbleweed would recommend sticking to network-manager where possible, but yes that has always been rather good
<superfly> tumbleweed: nm doesn't show you your balance, AFAIK, vodafone mobile connect does
<tumbleweed> oh, that's rather cool
<tumbleweed> someone needs to write a decent USSD tool for modemmanager
<superfly> I think it's pretty much supposed to be a copy of the Windows software
<Kilos> dependancy ozerocdoff. must i get that from them too superfly . its not in synaptic
<tumbleweed> have you seen http://www.nerve.org.za/mdma/ (for windows?)
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> or go the link i gave you and get their repo
<tumbleweed> he seems keen to do something sane for modemmanager
<superfly> Kilos: https://forge.betavine.net/frs/download.php/538/ozerocdoff_0.4-2_i386.deb
<Kilos> oh great ty superfly . the other necessary files came outa the repos
<Kilos> all python
<superfly> yup
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> clever kids hey?
<superfly> indeed
<Kilos> now i gotta find the port the modem is in
<Kilos> its in the 4 in 1 hub
<Kilos> i try man betavine
<Kilos> vodafone mobile connect i mean
<Kilos> got it in man
<Kilos> will see if i unnerstoods it
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: USB does not work the same as serial or parallel ports
<superfly> there are no port numbers
<Kilos> maybe i gotta disconnect the nm first
<Kilos-> nope keeps saying could not open port errno 2
<kilos> murphy back again. as jy kan sukkel sal jy
<superfly> kilos: no, that's the pessimistic law, not Murphy's law
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> hey inetpro, you at work, or taken some time off?
<inetpro> yep at the office
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> hiho Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: did you come right yet?
<inetpro> sorry for not being able to help
<Kilos> yip the modem works
<inetpro> Kilos: very nice
<Kilos> had to enter the 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> network unlocking code
 * superfly goes out for a bit
<superfly> seeya later
<Kilos> bit of what Sub_Oracle 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> naughty boy
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> that was for the fly
<Kilos> can one send screen shots to a paste bin?
<inetpro> Kilos: network unlocking code?
<marcog> Kilos: use imgur.com
<Kilos> it is from a site that that unlocks cellfones and modems inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, unlock mobile
<Maaz> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/archive/t-906388-p-63.html
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> its for mobiles stuck to one service provider
<Kilos> ty marcog 
<Kilos> and morning to ya
<Kilos> i found my stc modem is actually an alcatel tct mobile modem just locked to stc in saudi
<Kilos> took 2 days of gray hair
<Kilos> lucky they too short to pull out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> lo plustwo_ 
<plustwo_> morning all
<plustwo_> hi Kilos ...
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hey Kilos
<|3o|3> Lovely weather?
<inetpro> is there something wrong with za.archive.ubuntu.com this morning? Downloads seem to be slow on this side. But maybe it's just a local issue.
<plustwo_> well i tried to download this file from yesterday and it froze at 39% ... http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers/nvidia-current_270.41.06-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<tumbleweed> inetpro: mirror.ac.za's debian archive has been broken for over a week. I don't have high expectations from them atm
<inetpro> hmm....
<drubin> it seems SF has taken all their time and effort
<drubin> Symmetria: are the mirrors going to be fixed by next week for the release?
<Kilos> ah superfly . my vodafone package doesnt find any devices. thats why it asked for port number
<Kilos> no option of device settings, only custom settings
<Kilos> its an alcatel modem. maybe thats why
<Kilos> me very unhappy to see attendance so low here
<Kilos> where has everyone gone
<drubin> Kilos: we are here just quiet
<Kilos> yeah drubin but so few
<maiatoday> Kilos I am around but very busy
<maiatoday> I should have organised a monthly meeting again but I had super stressful time with my studies
<Kilos> good to know maiatoday 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i dont need help ty. just we so few compared to last year
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<queery> haha
<queery> that's so cool
<queery> maaz, i love you
<Maaz> queery: Excuse me?
<queery> maaz, never mind
<Maaz> queery: *blink*
<queery> s/he does love me
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<queery> ok here's the deal with the cake for saterday
<queery> I can't afford it
<queery> it would cost us R260 for a massive one with ubuntu logo and stuff printed on
<queery> and that is the only one we are allowed to take to the event
<queery> maaz announce Any one want to sponsor the R260 for the Ubuntu cake?
<Maaz> Announcement from queery! Any one want to sponsor the R260 for the Ubuntu cake
<tumbleweed> I'm sure CLUG would be happy to
<tumbleweed> I'll ask the rest of the committee tonight
<queery> thanx buddy
<queery> need to know asap so we can place an order
<tumbleweed> 90% of packet loss on SEACOM ftl
<tumbleweed> queery: order it
<queery> serious
<queery> ok
<queery> need to make the print thing tonight then
<tumbleweed> are you happy to be re-imbursed?
<queery> the image i mean
<queery> sure
<tumbleweed> ok, please mail me an invoice
<tumbleweed> or receipt
<queery> i just put it on our invoice for the venue
<tumbleweed> fine
<queery> awesome
<tumbleweed> actually I'll just mail clug-committee now
<queery> thanx
<drubin> queery: we are paying for the venue?
<queery> no
<queery> there is not suppose to be an invoice for anything
<queery> but ill see how I can wangle the cake thing
<queery> ill either get the cake's invoice from the bakery or get the bloukamer to pay it and an invoice from them
<drubin> ah ok
<drubin> tumbleweed: Lots of new faces at the release party on saturday
<drubin> marcog: ^ nice work on the fb event thingy
<tumbleweed> queery: My proposal to sponsor it has been seconded.
<queery> awesome
<queery> thanx guys
<marcog> drubin: well, they still have to pitch :)
<marcog> but i think this is the benefit of having it a public location
<marcog> we're also still bugging the leg committee to announce it
<queery> drubin, remind me later this week to send out reminders
<queery> im so going to forget
<tumbleweed> marcog: it was announced today
<marcog> kk
<drubin> tumbleweed: who where? the ml?
<drubin> we should announce it on clug-annouce
<tumbleweed> drubin: http://lists.leg.uct.ac.za/pipermail/leg-announce/2011-April/000024.html
<tumbleweed> drubin/anyone: Send me a message or post to clug-announce, I'll approve / forward it
<marcog> tumbleweed: jan is pretty sloppy lol
<drubin> marcog: please make the annoucement you always do it with such motivation and awesomeness? :)
<marcog> drubin: um wat, i do?
<drubin> marcog: Yip you do
<drubin> look how many people you got to come to geek dinners
<drubin> </end_that_topic_at_that_>
<marcog> drubin: i never sent that announcement
<drubin> marcog: but you could send this one 
<drubin> ;-p
<marcog> drubin: i'm ahead of you ;)
<marcog> drubin: http://pastebin.com/M2E1uMKS lg?
<tumbleweed> I don't think "details on facebook" is sufficient
<tumbleweed> link to something publically accessible
<drubin> loco.ubuntu.com is public
<tumbleweed> indeed
<tumbleweed> also actually put some of the details in the message, otherwise poeple who don't like braais will assume it's a braai
<tumbleweed> I mentioned it to jason and he said "meh, braai", I had to say "it isn't this time"
<drubin> http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/04/01/ubuntu-1104-natty-release-party-western-cape 
<drubin> you can link to those as well
<drubin> it is a resturant 
<drubin> with hotdogs and bar and being able to order other food.
<drubin> queery: ^ we can order other stuff as well right?
<marcog> yeah i mentioned that in the opening paragraph
<queery> well..
<queery> I org that there wil be hot dogs
<queery> and there will be a cash bar
<queery> but the kitchen will prob only be open till like 1 if at all
<marcog> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.com/TYxbcSBP ?
<tumbleweed> marcog: you're welcome to still include a facebook link if you want. Looks good.
<marcog> tumbleweed: the news post links to fb
<marcog> tumbleweed: reason i was going with fb, is i want to be more n00b-friendly
<drubin> marcog: include the fb link
<marcog> sent
<marcog> mk, caught it in time :P
<tumbleweed> marcog: not very facebook-shunner friendly, though
<marcog> gmail undo ftw
<marcog> tumbleweed: yeah i realise, didn't think at first that you'd need to be logged in to view it
<marcog> which i find silly
<tumbleweed> it's how facebook has always been
<marcog> i realise
<marcog> doesn't make it any less silly :P
<tumbleweed> indeed
<Symmetria> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/07/16/broadcom_ceo_charges/ <=== proof that IT geeks party harder than anyone else :P
<marcog> sent
<drubin> Symmetria: Speaking of geeks... are we going to have an updated mirror?
<tumbleweed> marcog: approved
<marcog> ta
<superfly> drubin: I think Symmetria is avoiding us :-P
<drubin> no I know he is :)
<tumbleweed> given the high international packet loss this afternoon, I don't blame him
<nuvolari> hmm. any pitivi guru's around?
<nuvolari> I need to turn a clip 90° clock-wise
<Kilos> eish nuvolari peeps are min here
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Cheers Kilos
<queery> maaz, good night
<Maaz> Cheers queery
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> Evening nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> superfly: Hiya :)
<drubin> marcog: Hey you still have the banners right? can you please bring them to the release party on sat?
<tumbleweed> they're by my desk
<drubin> tumbleweed: awesome please remember them ;-p mostly for the photos and stuff
<nlsthzn> the latest release caught us out in the UAE... so we haven't got anything planned... but hopefully 11.10 will have a proper release celebration here
<drubin> nlsthzn: it is not too late :)
<marcog> drubin: i'd tend to agree with nlsthzn that it is
<marcog> rather make the first one a reasonable size than dissapoint the few who come
<nlsthzn> there is a general meeting the 4th so the guys going will use it as a little get togerher... but the next one we hope to have a bit bigger scale... higher profile :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-27
<nuvolari> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> morning nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo lo! How're you?
<Kilos> hiya superfly and all ya others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> gotta good one today. how would i find my linux registered user number. lost when i crashed pc
<Kilos> i am a registered member of linuxquestions.org but dunno how to ask them for my number
<Kilos> can i ask them at the linux forums or the wiki goodie. not sure what wiki's are
<Symmetria> interesting
<Symmetria> still no official release files synched from ubuntu yet for tomorrows release
<superfly> Kilos: do you mean your number with the linux counter project?
<Kilos> yeah superfly 
<tumbleweed> counter.li.org
<tumbleweed> looks like it died after 2002
<Kilos> i am there at the moment but they dunno my mail address
<Kilos> i am sure i registered about a year ago
<Kilos> maybe less
<marcog> queery: any idea of the prices of food for saturday?
<marcog> got someone who's unsure about coming for cost reasons
<Kilos> how can that counter site not know my mail address. i then registered with them before
<queery> oh well the hotdogs are R12 I think and R20 with chips
<queery> something like that
<Symmetria> *SIGH* scientists need to realize that storing data in files that are gazillions of gigs big is bad mmmmk, especially for mirroring purposes
<Symmetria> like, wtf, 18gig zip files?!
<queery> but out data is that big
<marcog> queery: cool, she's in then
<Symmetria> queery haha so split it into a coupla files 
<queery> getting a scientist to just use gimp is already an issue...
<queery> hehe
<queery> believe me if I can get the people in my lab to be a bit more open to new things it would be a miracle
<queery> marcog, awesome
<marcog> queery: :)
<marcog> some people seem to think it'll be expensive
<marcog> like geekdinner prices
<queery> no
<queery> it's stellenbosch
<marcog> yeah i realised this
<queery> and in the student center
<queery> "Boreworsrolle  met boerewors en smoor   @ R12.00    voeg skyfies by @ R8.00 extra."
<marcog> Maaz: translate smoor
<Maaz> marcog: throttle
<marcog> ???
<queery> haha
<queery> im still laughing
<marcog> what does it actually mean?
<queery> its stew
<marcog> ah
<queery> tomato and onion stew
<queery> i think
<marcog> cool
<queery> well the tomato and onion thing
<marcog> yeah
<queery> its good!!!
<marcog> :D
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> lunch coffee and a silla and then work work work
<queery> maaz thank you
<Maaz> queery: Okay :-)
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria>  cat set.checksums.txt |awk '{print $3":"$4" "$5}'|grep biomirror |sed 's/\///' |sed 's/\///' |sed 's/://' |sed 's/://' |sed 's/:/./' |sed 's/^/touch -m -t /'  <=== someone give me a far more condensed command line to do that :)
<queery> Maaz, announce Chocolate or vanilla cake?
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Chocolate or vanilla cake
<marcog> when do you need to decide by?
<queery> now
<queery> need to order asap
<marcog> Maaz: poll on cake flavour until 12:30 vote chocolate or vanilla
<Maaz> marcog: You're not the boss of me
<marcog> meh
<marcog> Maaz: karma vanilla
<Maaz> marcog: nobody cares, dude
<marcog> Maaz: karma chocolate
<Maaz> marcog: nobody cares, dude
<marcog> yay
<marcog> Maaz: chocolate++
<queery> haha
<marcog> that's my vote ^
<queery> well I know drubin like chocolate
<queery> tumbleweed, any pref?
<marcog> last time we had vanilla iirc
<queery> yes
<queery> ok fine choc it is
<marcog> yay!
<marcog> Maaz: forget karma for chocolate
<Maaz> marcog: I'm not going to listen to you
<marcog> Maaz: botslap
<Maaz> sorry, marcog :(
<queery> haha
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<queery> shame poor maaz
<marcog> :P
<Kilos> marcog, chown him
<queery> cake ordered, tim for a silla
 * tumbleweed can't bring the usual external hard drive I take to release parties
<tumbleweed> does anyone have a SATA enclosure lying around? If I bring a disk, can we use it?
<marcog> i *might* have one at home
<marcog> remind me to check later tonight
<tumbleweed> k
<queery> what size drive?
<tumbleweed> 100G is probably enough
<tumbleweed> I think I've only got 250Gs lying around though
<queery> no size as in enclosure you need
<queery> in inces
<queery> hehe
<tumbleweed> that makes more sense :)
<tumbleweed> 3.5"
<queery> oh
<tumbleweed> I have a 2.5" enclosure, but no disks
<queery> i have one for the 2.5"
<tumbleweed> (well s/enclosure/board/, there's no enclosing)
<tumbleweed> I doubt they can deliver enough power
<queery> haha ok
<queery> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> Maaz, thanx
<Maaz> queery: Sorry...
<queery> Maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed looks like the counter is still working. it allowed me  to reguister again. ty
<Kilos> ok matter of opinions. is in uncool to add a linux user number as a signature in your emails
<Kilos> if not how do you add it?
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I have one in mine
<mazal> If we are thinking of the same thing
<Kilos> the little penguin with your number underneath?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> You register on a site , I'm trying to find the addy now
<Kilos> i have one mazal 
<Kilos> actually 2 now. lost the first one
<mazal> Oh ok , why you ask how to add it ?
<Kilos> lol. i have no idea how to do it. didnt even know what a signature was in mails
<Kilos> i am used to pushing a pen around if someone wants my signature
<mazal> You just log in on their site and you download that pic of your number. Then you just add it to your signature
<Kilos> some peeps complain. especially that sent from my blackberry one
<Kilos> add it where?
<mazal> What email reader you use ?
<Kilos> evolution
<Kilos> on maverick
<mazal> edit - preferences - composer preferences
<Kilos> or do you do it at gmail etc
<mazal> signature tab
<mazal> click add
<mazal> Give it a name
<mazal> edit it in the bottom window
<mazal> You can add text and pics in the sig if you want
<mazal> BUT , if you add pics the composer default for messages must be HTML
<Kilos> do i just drag the pic there
<Kilos> or copy pate
<Kilos> paste
<mazal> No there's a little button for "Insert image"
<Kilos> oh no. seen the guys complain about html
<mazal> Why ?
<Kilos> i dunno. they dont like html mails i think
<Kilos> mine is set to plain text
<superfly> html e-mails are unnecessarily bloated
<mazal> Way too much "complaining" in this ZA  community
<superfly> your HTML is double the size of your actual message, and some mail clients don't properly support the fallback to text, so we all get a blank e-mail
<Kilos> hehe so must i forget the signature pic superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: just put some text... "Registered Linux user #123456"
 * Kilos listens to the fly
<mazal> Why use an email reader that can't handle html ?
<Kilos> evolution can read them but i dont wanna upset others
<superfly> mazal: because HTML e-mails are stupid
<superfly> like I said, they bloat your e-mail by as much as 200%
<mazal> It's not really that much bigger
<Kilos> and hate wasting data 
<mazal> So a let's say 6k message becomes 12k , that's not a big deal
<superfly> mazal: ask kilos who has zero income and has to plead with his family to give him money for his GPRS connection
<Kilos> yip. every k counts
<superfly> he'll tell you how if you can cut down the amount of rubbish you put in your e-mail, he would certainly appreciate it
<superfly> mazal: I have a 4Mbps uncapped connection, and I care enough to NOT send HTML e-mails
<mazal> That reminds me , still need to check out uncapped ISP's
 * superfly still needs to do his annual moan at the list to please stick to acceptable levels of netiquette
<Kilos> top and bottom posting and trimming?
<mazal> To the list I will only send txt then , if it will help out a fellow member
<Kilos> ty mazal 
<Kilos> there are others with data shortages too
<Kilos> lotsa students
<Kilos> and old peeps
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: yes, and HTML, etc
<Kilos> that seems to be a never ending battle superfly 
<Kilos> from when i first joined the lists
<mazal> the trimming ?
<Kilos> maybe explain it step for step inna mail and send to our list
<Kilos> when there is a long thread
<Kilos> lotsa answers and replies etc
<Kilos> they end up rahter long
<Kilos> rather
<mazal> I think one has become so used to fast Inet with load of data that you don't even think about it
<mazal> Long emails and big attachments has become normal
<Kilos> for business yes. but not for a help list
<mazal> In afr. we say "Mag van die gewoonte"
<mazal> It causes one to not even think about it
<Kilos> lol ja
<Kilos> but is kinda irritating to get a request for help. then 20 try this before an answer comes up
<mazal> so anybody have some info on exactly how late tommorow we will be able to DL 11.04 ?
<Kilos> if you trim all thiose that didnt work and leave the request and you advice its muc cooler i think
<superfly> mazal: apparently mirror.ac.za has not heard anything from Canonical yet
<mazal> :(
<mazal> I was hoping to get the DL's going tomorow morning very early
 * superfly is running natty already
<superfly> mazal: no, it'll only be available late in the afternoon
<mazal> Hmmm , need to adjust planning then
<mazal> Something has me very nervous for this one
<tumbleweed> mazal: the release time isn't published in advance
<tumbleweed> normally late afternoon
<tumbleweed> aww, #ubuntu-release-party is still tiny
<drubin> before upgrading to natty I need to format my machine.... which is more of a mission then it is worth
<superfly> tumbleweed: it'll probably surge tomorrow, and then the fun will begin
<mazal> drubin, yeah I'm gonna do the same
<tumbleweed> hell, yes
<tumbleweed> but it does already have lively discussion
<mazal> Once each year , every LTS
<tumbleweed> LTSs are every 2 years
<mazal> Not the last two
<mazal> 10 04 was last year april
<drubin> mazal: no generally you never need to.. but my partioning is messed
<drubin> and gparted can't resize and machine is generally not happy
<mazal> drubin, I like to do it just to get everything clean again
<tumbleweed> mazal: yes, and 11.04 isn't an LTS
<mazal> It's not ? ag no
<mazal> But still 18 months supported yes ?
<tumbleweed> it's got a pretty experimentally new desktop, be thankful it isn't an LTS :)
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> LTS = 10 years
<superfly> mazal: the only time I care about LTS is when it's on my servers
<tumbleweed> err 5
<mazal> Then I think I should bother with the server now
<superfly> desktops I upgrade every release
<mazal> shouldn't even
<tumbleweed> mazal: yeah, LTS makes sense for servers (or debian) :)
<mazal> My current one is 10.10
<mazal> I will leave that till next year then
<tumbleweed> no, you have to upgrade through natty
<mazal> I will re-install , bot upgrade
<mazal> I never upgrade
<tumbleweed> I only upgrade
<mazal> not even , shees learn to speel fool
<mazal> Don't you get many issues with OS level upgrades ?
<tumbleweed> no, because I use Debian & Ubuntu, not Windows :)
<mazal> LOL
<tumbleweed> my laptop runs devolpment oubuntu releases and gets upgraded every morning
<superfly> yeah, I upgraded my desktop to natty beta 1, and it's been 100% stable
<mazal> Normal updates I do , but when it comes to a whole version upgrade I prefer re-install
<superfly> mazal: no need to
<superfly> that's just a waste of time and effort
<tumbleweed> (assuming you haven't broken it)
<superfly> leave your windows mentality with windows
<mazal> hmm
<mazal> Well I must this time , going back to 32-bit and currently am on 64-bit
<superfly> mazal: what's wrong with 64bit?
<mazal> I find it having problems
<tumbleweed> odd move. natty is starting to support multi-arch, in oneric, you should be able to run just about any 32 bit program without ia32-libs (I hope)
<mazal> Whenever I have strange software problems it's always on the 64bit install
<mazal> That's one reason
<mazal> The other is I make custom iso of my system frequently , then I can't install it on any other pc if it's not also 64bit
<tumbleweed> it's hard to find hardware that isn't these days
<mazal> Not here , all our work machines are still 32bit
<mazal> And some friends have 32bit laptops
<mazal> Maybe I should take a different route
<mazal> Build both
<tumbleweed> I think almost everything bought in the last 5 years is compatible
 * superfly can't remember having any issues with running 32-bit stuff on his 64-bit machine
<mazal> That tells you how old our stuff is at work , 2006 P4's :( Horrible
<mazal> If I can just get back my trust in 64bit
<superfly> mazal: my wife's 2006 P4 only just gave in - and that was the motherboard, actually, not the processor
<mazal> Maybe it's just coincidence that the most problems I had yet was on this 64bit install
<mazal> Maybe it's not the 64bit , but something else
<tumbleweed> superfly: the best way to avoid 64bit issues is to avoid proprietory software
<tumbleweed> I've been very happy with amd64 for years (and flash has always been buggy as hell)
<superfly> tumbleweed: that's probably why I haven't run into issues
<mazal> Coming back to the upgrading , so you boot the new cd and choose the "upgrade" option. You never re-install ?
 * tumbleweed got rid of proprietory nvidia drivers last night, \o/ nouveau ftw
<mazal> But then you must upgrade EVERY new version
<tumbleweed> mazal: or LTS-to-LTS
<superfly> mazal: well, you can just stick the new CD in, and run the "cdromupgrade" script
<mazal> Think I'm gonna give that a go this year. New install now and then upgrade October
<superfly> or, if you have enough bandwidth, you can do it straight off the internet
<mazal> My biggest gripe with re-install is the huge amount of software that must be downloaded
<mazal> superfly , my line is too slow for that
<tumbleweed> upgrades will also involve huge amounts of downloading
<superfly> mazal: well, the setup and configuration part of my upgrade actually took twice as long as the download portion, and I downloaded 4.4 gigs of stuff
<Kilos> dont you need the alternate cd to do upgrades?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> mazal, you see that
<Kilos> download the right one
<mazal> Yeah , can the alternate cd do a fresh install as well or just upgrade ?
<Kilos> get the link from the fly
<marcog> tumbleweed: nouveau, is this new?
<tumbleweed> marcog: not particularly
<tumbleweed> but I haven't looked at it in a year or so, and it now supports both my monitors. Before it only saw one of them
<marcog> is it worth trying out?
<superfly> mazal: yes
<tumbleweed> marcog: if you aren't playing 3D games
<tumbleweed> or using CUDA
<marcog> tumbleweed: me games? doesn't happen
<tumbleweed> althoguh it does have some 3d accelleration
<tumbleweed> the XV support is way better than nvidia, it actually syncs frames to the output :P
<mazal> So one should always DL the alternate cd , then you can fresh install or upgrade
<Kilos> yip
<tumbleweed> mazal: alternate CD is slower to install, and isn't live
<tumbleweed> the installer is also text-based
<tumbleweed> (and very powerful)
<mazal> Don't mind that , used to it with the server installs
<mazal> Cheers all , have a good evening
<queery> bye
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<Kilos> though you were locked up
<Kilos> thought
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hey Uncle Kilos... locked up?
<Kilos> yeah are they rioting there
<nlsthzn> in the UAE?
<Kilos> oh hasnt it got there yet
<Kilos> thats good
<nlsthzn> :) read the blog... awesome story
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fool i was
<Kilos> did you go to the site?
<Kilos> all family pics there and some music
<nlsthzn> no... only the blog so far... so little time :(
<Kilos> yeah there never enough time till you too old to need it
<Kilos> then theres too much
<nlsthzn> Sucks
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> keeps life interesting
 * rverrips waves
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hi rverrips 
<rverrips> Hi K' - Howzit?
<Kilos> nlsthzn,  you got patience hey. ook months to blog all of that
<Kilos> good ty
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Only took a few hours... and that was reading slowly... you write well :)
<rverrips> nlsthzn - What blog is Kilo referring to?
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> lol. my kinda life story rverrips 
<Kilos> and how i got to ubuntu
<Kilos> and the help i got here
<rverrips> what's the address?  
<Kilos> Maaz, kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<nlsthzn> let me get ready for some sleepy time... cheers all
<Kilos> sleep tight nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hi stegreen welcome
<stegreen> hi there thanks for the welcome
<Kilos> where are you and are you using ubuntu?
<Kilos> sorry rverrips i didnt welcome you too
<Kilos> dunno who is new and who isn
<Kilos> isnt
<stegreen> I am from Johannesburg SA - been using ubuntu since Warty Warthog...now on Lucid
<rverrips> I've  been a round a while Kilos ... no worries ... 
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> yeah i been on and off so dunno who i missed
<stegreen> eventually decided to get more involved and start making a contribution :-)
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> you just in time for the new release tomorrow
<rverrips> I'm now in Dubai (used to be in Hartbeespoort) - Been on Ubuntu since Warty
<Kilos> wow and nlsthzn is in uae
<rverrips> Anyone here on diaspora?
<stegreen> been looking at the za loco site - the guys in cpt seem to be really active...when and where do they guys get together here in Jhb
<Kilos> the glug guys
<Kilos> must be someone here
<Kilos> the cape guys are really active
<stegreen> where are you based Kilos
<Kilos> in pretoria
<Kilos> just outside pta actually on the way to brits
<stegreen> nice...in the country. I am in 4ways right in the heart of the city
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i get horribly lost in jhb
<stegreen> lol...I feel that way about pta
<Kilos> only road i know is the n3 past to durbs
<stegreen> anyone using 10.10 yet?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> its great
<stegreen> i tried it with my netbook...not sure I like unity  yet
<Kilos> thats 11.04
<Kilos> maverick is great
<Kilos> but some of the guys are using 11.04 already
<Kilos> 10.10 is still gnome
<stegreen> interesting...I was sure it was 10.10 I was using...just checking
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu releases
<Maaz> Kilos: ubuntu releases are 4.10 (Warty Warthog), 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog), 5.10 (Breezy Badger), 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake), 6.10 (Edgy Eft), 7.04 (Feisty Fawn), 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon), 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron), 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope), 9.10 (Karmic Koala), 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx), 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat), 11.04 (Natty Narwhal), 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<stegreen> I am running maverick on my netbook with unity interface, but I see it still has gnome listed
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you musta installed it
<Kilos> i see unity in synaptic
<Kilos> but the default is gnome
<stegreen> i guess...will play around a little now and see what I turned on
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> in 10.10 unity is basically the netbook remix... not nearly the same as the Unity you will get with 11.04
<Kilos> ah
<stegreen> I think the interface works well perhaps for touch based devices...but I am using the netbook remix version now and think there is still some work needed from a performance perspective (not speed) but UI
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-28
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<inetpro> good morning 
<sakhi> mooning
<sakhi> morning #ubuntu-za how goes?
<Blondi> Good morning  ;)
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> good morning sakhi
<Kilos> lo inetpro sakhi 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> Kilos: hi
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<nuvolari> .
<nuvolari> mornings
<Squirm> morning nuvolari 
<nuvolari> is there an ETA for 11.04?
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed?
<Kilos> ja dankie en self
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom
<Kilos> miskien sal n koppie koffie bietjie van die koue weg jaag
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, koffie asseblief
<Maaz> Eish Kilos  Die engelse het tot ons boeretroos oorgeneem. Vra asseblief in engels.
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> nuvolari: patience!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, baie dankie
<Maaz> Plesier Kilos
<drubin> guess it is going to be released today ?
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn drubin 
<nlsthzn> Hi Uncle Kilos :)
<nlsthzn> guys, a few times I found a site with some sort of running commentarry for releases... step by step update of the process etc... anything like that for natty yet?
<nlsthzn> ok, ok... not all at once :p
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: I use twitterfall to filter ubuntu, ubuntu released
<nuvolari> I don't have anything else yet :P
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: thanks... I am using google real-time search myself... a bit quiet at the moment :)
<tumbleweed> looks like it'll be out soon now. I hope you're all in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<professorx> anyone out there?
<nuvolari> lo professorx 
<queery> sup professorx 
<Kilos> lo professorx 
<professorx> now i know how this works!
<nuvolari> welocme
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> *welcome
<nuvolari> from where are you?
<professorx> will 11.04 not Beta only be available after today,I am frm JHB?
<queery> yes
<inetpro> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal Released - See What`s New (Screenshots And Video) http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-released-see.html
<queery> if you want to know when it will be released type /#ubuntu-release-party
<queery> it will be announced there
<nuvolari> :O
<professorx> :-) Thanks...Will i be an LTS
<nuvolari> eh?
<professorx> meant to say will this version be the Long term support version?
<nuvolari> hmm, wonder when it wil be on ZA mirrors
<inetpro> professorx: no
<Kilos> methinks next lts is 12.04
<tumbleweed> inetpro: not released yet
<tumbleweed> nuvolari: the mirrors should have it, but it's not released yet
<inetpro> tumbleweed: hmm... 
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> is this the real thing? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso 
<tumbleweed> please don't hit cdimage hard. Use the normal release mirrors for CDs.
<inetpro> professorx: I think no decision to make the 12.04 release an LTS has been made yet but based on the schedule at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS it should be the next LTS
<inetpro> professorx: in fact based on the schedule it 11.10 should be teh next LTS
<inetpro> eish...
<inetpro> professorx: in fact based on the schedule 11.10 should be the next LTS
<tumbleweed> no, 12.04 will be
<inetpro> tumbleweed: oops, you're right
 * inetpro having a tough day at the office today :-(
 * inetpro should learn to read, think twice and read again before posting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gets kinda hard to do that at times
<Kilos> you cant keep up then
<professorx> great stuff,11.04 look great,will definitley explore it in depth.thanks guys!
<Kilos> professorx, visit more often
<professorx> will do!
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> we serve coffee and give weather reports as well
<Kilos> courtesy of our friendly bot
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Sure thing Kilos... Hey guy's!!  Bring your mugs. I am tired of doing all the dishes on my own.
<queery> yeai!!!
<queery> haha
<nlsthzn> sweet
<nlsthzn> more coffee
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ask him now
<nlsthzn> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Done
<queery> maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> queery: Done
<Kilos> yay now i wont be accused of grabbing a cup on my own
<queery> hehe
<queery> true
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, nlsthzn and queery!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nlsthzn> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: No problem
<inetpro> Kilos: since you are our resident diy hero, what material should I use to insulate outside hot water pipes in order to drive down energy and costs?
<Kilos> um
<queery> []
<Kilos> er
<queery> pipe it through grep and use only what you need
<Kilos> we used to wrap them with hessian bags]
<inetpro> Kilos: yikes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> there must be some modern foam kinda stuff you can use nowadays
<Kilos> or a silicon based product
<inetpro> yeah I googled and found foam stuff but am worried about our african sun burning the stuff off quickly
 * inetpro should perhaps go and pay a visit to builders warehouse or such place
<Kilos> shouldnt inetpro  it turns out like polystyrene
<Kilos> yeah they should know
<superfly> inetpro: yes *pay* a visit to builder's warehouse
<superfly> you'll pay, that's for sure
<inetpro> eish
<superfly> inetpro: try a mica or something
<inetpro> well I'll find out first and then shop around
<superfly> they're cheaper
<Kilos> you lika mica
<inetpro> no rush but seriously want to do something and see the results asap
<inetpro> the monthly electricity bill is getting ridiculous 
<Kilos> they even advertise special blankets for the geysers too now on the idiot box
<Kilos> thats because they pushing the price up
<Kilos> swines
<inetpro> Kilos: those are actually quite cheap IMHO
<superfly> inetpro: do you switch the geyser off and on, or is it on the whole time?
<inetpro> noticed a geyser blanket this weekend soemwhere at below R400
<inetpro> superfly: it's on permanently
<superfly> also, do you do simple things that switch off lights behind you?
<Kilos> you get timers that you can set when you want it to turn on as well
<inetpro> but we have a fair bit of pipes running outside
<inetpro> the water to the kitchen takes a while to get hot
<inetpro> so I'm guessing that it might help
<superfly> inetpro: yeah, if you switch off and on at appropriate times, you'll see it also helps reduce the electricity usage
<Kilos> the pipes only steal heat when the tap is opened
<Kilos> you can also look into installing a small geyser for kitchen use
<inetpro> if it's relatively cheap I'll insulate the pipes and see the effect and later get a geyser blanket and see the effect
<inetpro> not sure whether the geyser blanket will even help
<Kilos> ok good luck
<inetpro> with our geyser inside the roof
<Kilos> go into the ceiling onna cold night and feel the temp
<inetpro> Kilos: good point, I should do that
<Kilos> it gets cold up there
<Kilos> we actually had a long role of black plastic pipe above the kitchen many years ago and the sun makes it hot enough to wash dishes
<Kilos> but up here where the temp gets below freezing at times the pipe might burst
<plustwo_> hi everyone
<Kilos> hi plustwo_ 
<plustwo_> hi oom
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo_> #ubuntu-release-party is the craziest channel to be at right now
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> yup
<plustwo_> first time i see such happiness on irc... :-) 
<nlsthzn> so much merriment without alcohol...
<plustwo_> lol
<tumbleweed> and now the channel is moderated: the silence before the stom...
<tumbleweed> storm even
<nlsthzn> now everyone chatting via nick changes :p
<plustwo_> eish! that dude is a bad player, just silenced the room?
<froztbyte> ?
<froztbyte> have you ever ran a channel?
<Kilos> cant keep up with the release channel
<tumbleweed> don't know how tsimpson does it
<Kilos> but learned something new here today
<plustwo_> heh
<Kilos> with xchat you right click on #ubuntu-release-party  and get the option to join the channel
<Kilos> mad house that channel
<nlsthzn> kicked the power out on my lappy (no battery in at the moment) :/
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dont pop your charger as well
<nlsthzn> that would be sad (but then I get to use the back-up I bought) :p
<Kilos> should never run lappy without battery
<Kilos> eish so many bannings
<nlsthzn> Kilos: better to run lappy without battery when always on mains
<Kilos> oh you on mains full time
<nlsthzn> Kilos: when home
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dunno how one follows who is saying what to who
<Kilos> much to quick for me
<Kilos> lol even a big dog there
<Squirm> Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 'Natty Narwhal'
<Squirm> The Ubuntu team is proud to announce Ubuntu 11.04 'Natty Narwhal'.
<Squirm> To see what's new in this release, visit:
<nlsthzn> I gave up
<Squirm> that popped up when I got home
<Blondi> HELLO ;)
<nuvolari> I just had the worst revelation: tomorrow is a normal workday
<Squirm> ouch
<Squirm> today is too
<queery> Symmetria, is tenet hosting ubuntu 11.04?  and where?
<nuvolari> http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/11.04/
<nuvolari> but it's not the 11.04 release yet
<queery> ok cool
<queery> thanx
<cocooncrash> Maaz: dns for za.releases.ubuntu.com
<Maaz> cocooncrash: Records: 155.232.191.228
<cocooncrash> Guiz, just use the official name.
<queery> tenet is free to dl from
<queery> hehe
<cocooncrash> queery: That is TENET most of the time (unless it's broken).
<drubin> cocooncrash: but if it is broken... then they pay out their bums for the downloads
<cocooncrash> Fair enough.
<drubin> it is better to let it fail hard and fast. :)
<cocooncrash> queery: How is TENET free?
<queery> varsity do not charge us for mirrors.ac.za
<cocooncrash> Ah, nice
<queery> but like drubin 
<queery> said
<queery> if it's broken we pay
<nuvolari> whoot! it's updated
<queery> what?
<nuvolari> this sucks... You have to download a total of 1556M.
<Owkkuri> 2067M here ;P
<queery> ill wait for the party
<queery> want gnome 3 not unity though
<Kilos> how can they fit that onto a cd?
<Kilos> nuvolari, Owkkuri are those the image sizes
<queery> prob dvd iso or upgrades
<Kilos> must  be dvd at least
<Kilos> but then they coulf fit a couple g more 
<Owkkuri> Kilos: that's doing dist upgrade
<Kilos> wow
<Owkkuri> I'll never have time to do this machine from fresh
<Owkkuri> aside from replacing it :P
<Kilos> no wonder shipit closed
<Kilos> what about getting it onto cd at the
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> those things at the varsities
<Kilos> freedom toasters
<Kilos> onto dvd rather
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's for a dist-upgrade
<nuvolari> no image :/
<nuvolari> I am downloading the alternate disc though
<Kilos> oh directly onto maverick
<Kilos> what size nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Kilos: ~700 mb
<Kilos> ah thats closer to normal
<Kilos> what is the link for the iso please. ian wants to get it tomorrow if he gets his pc back
<Kilos> and nuvolari when you have installed let me know the size of the updates please so i can tell him
<nuvolari> Kilos: http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Kilos> whats the amd
<Kilos> what about 32bit
<Kilos> we got old pc's
<Kilos> oh we would go for this ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso hey?
<Kilos> at this link  http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/11.04/
<nuvolari> ye, I tried the zsync route, but that didn't work for me
<Kilos> maybe i just stay on maverick
<Kilos> and ask if anyone that goes to a release party will post me 2 cds
<jubei_> hello i am trying to setup a home gateway/router, i am running ubuntu 10.04 server, i have 2 NICs eth1  dials PPPoE to mweb, and eth0 goes to a switch. I have setup DHCP on eth0 to dish out IPs to clients plugged into the switch.
<jubei_> from the server i can ping out to internet locations, and i can also ping clients on the switch
<jubei_> from clients i can ping the server
<jubei_> however, from the clients i can ping internet locations, ie i can't get past the gateway
<jubei_> i have followed many tutorials and howto's - withouth much luck
<jubei_> my question is: what do i need to setup in order to make it all work? portforwarding?ip masquerading? dns forwarding?
<jubei_> sorry for spamming, should of been on one line!
<jubei_> from clients i CANT ping internet locations
<cocooncrash> jubei_: Have you configured NAT and enabled IP forwarding?
<cocooncrash> `cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward` to check the latter (should be 1)
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> everything ok with mirror.ac.za with the release?
<superfly> Symmetria: late :-P
<superfly> not as late as IS though
<superfly> 200KB/s - a bit slow
<nuvolari> ETA 30min
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: you could kick debian.mirror.ac.za for me :)
<Symmetria> tumbleweed it giving you issues?
<tumbleweed> it's been out of sync for > 10 days
<Symmetria> *HRM* lemme check
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: thanks
<Symmetria> there
<Symmetria> should be in sync again
<Symmetria> can you check it for me?
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: can't right now, but it looks better
 * drubin resubmits requests for loco-cd's
<drubin> original request was lost in forms.canonical.com
<Symmetria> heh I threw mirror.ac.za into the torrent swarm for all the natty iso's
<Symmetria> not a huge amount of traffic but *shrug*
<drubin> "I can confirm that your order went through now :)
<drubin> "
<Symmetria> I've got the dvds up for the new ubuntu release now on ubuntu.mirror.ac.za
<Symmetria> under cdimages
<queery> so Symmetria are you attending any of the release parties?
<Symmetria> queery doubtful, my time is kinda limited lately :(
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/diskspace3/ubuntu# netstat -na |grep -c ESTABLISHED
<Symmetria> 1183
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> damn thats a lot of established connections
<queery> don't you want some ubuntu cake?
<queery> or are you not in Capetown area?
<Symmetria> heh Im in capetown, but as I said, time is very very limited :)
<queery> aw ok :-(
<jubei1> hello, i am trying to setup a home server/gateway using linux server 10.04 and 2 NICS, from the server i use eth1 to dial PPPoE to router and can ping out to internet from server. I use eth0 to switch to give access to client PC's. from the clients i can be assigned dhcp from server and can ping the server. however i cannot ping the internet, the server is blocking requests(?). i have setup 
<jubei1> packet-forwarding=1 and have put some rules into iptables, but i think i messed up the iptables rules... could someone inspect the iptables rules, this is 1st time im doing it, and let me know what they think? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/600339/
<superfly> jubei1: the best solution is to use a sed solution
<superfly> I usually use Arno's IP Tables Firewall, but there are others tooo
<jubei1> waht is a sed solution?
<jubei1> i have webmin installed?
<superfly> sorry, not a sed solution, a firewall solution
<superfly> (keyboard issues)
<jubei1> hmm seems like cheating...
<jubei1> my problem is that i dont understanding enough networking and routing
<jubei1> would really like to understand and use iptables
<jubei1> do you know how to configure iptables?
<superfly> no, that's why I use a firewall
<jubei1> ok thanks for trying :)
<superfly> routing is pretty simple, if you know how IP addresses work
<inetpro> superfly: iptables is not (part of) a firewall?
<superfly> inetpro: firewalls is/are iptables
<superfly> ]
<jubei1> if my understanding is correct, its probably a program/scripts which configure iptables .. ?
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> jubei1: I would start by disabling iptables
<inetpro> that way you can isolate your issue
<jubei1> hmmm i saw the command to do that, i should probably try it and see what happens
<jubei1> yeah thats a good idea
<rverrips> Reason 1104 why I love Ubuntu - You can upgrade the server you have no physical access to, to the latest release through ssh with minimal effort/strain :-)
 * inetpro wbb
<jubei1> inetpro: i tried to find a command to disable iptables, do you know it?
<superfly> jubei1: I did this *years* ago, but it hasn't actually changed much since then (other than you can now find Arno's IP Tables Firewall in the Ubuntu repositories): http://blog.saturnlaboratories.co.za/archive/2007/01/01/howto-ubuntu-home-lan-server
<inetpro> jubei_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<inetpro> superfly: did you eventually upgrade to Natty?
<superfly> inetpro: I've been running Natty since the betas
<inetpro> superfly: and how's it cooking?
<queery> bye
<queery> maaz, cheers
<Maaz> May the force be with you queery
<superfly> inetpro: it's great, stable, no problems
<inetpro> queery: good night
<queery> gnyte
<inetpro> superfly: I see some unhappiness amongst the ubuntu folk and unity
<superfly> inetpro: indeed, as was to be expected
<inetpro> sure
<superfly> I'm still happy as a clam on Kubuntu
 * inetpro should perhaps get a complete repository from someone and do the upgrade
<Kilos> whatever happened to walterl guys
<superfly> Kilos: he went to go work for the enemy
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> he coulda still kept ubuntu at home
<Kilos> he had a nice fast setup there
<Kilos> thats so sad
<Kilos> hate the idea of anyone leaving linux for the sucks team
<Kilos> Maaz, swear at walterl
<Maaz> dickbliksem damn shitlapping whoreshitting crapping hellfucking fucking fathercrapping cuntbuggering godshitting poesshitting fathervokken hoercrapping naiierwanking bliksemwanking walterl!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dirty mouthed bot
<Kilos> Maaz, sis
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<superfly> ja, we don't ask Maaz to swear
<superfly> his mouth can be dirtier than a sailor's
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> will the alternate cd upgrade from karmic or only maverick please guys
<Kilos> trying to decide what ian must download
<superfly> Kilos: the only upgrades that skip releases are the LTS upgrades
<superfly> the rest you have to upgrade release to release
<Kilos> ah ty superfly he must just get the iso then
<Kilos> maybe he ubuntu designers must think about adding usb-modeswitch into the basic package on the cd
<Kilos> ian is trying to install his usb modem in wine
<Kilos> on karmic still
<Kilos> but his fone was stolen so no connection
<superfly> Kilos: karmic is almost as old as you, why are you still using it?
<Kilos> ian is his pc was with another guy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheeky hey
<superfly> :-D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> but really. it usb-modeswitch was added to nm it would save lotsa peeps probs i think
<Kilos> because without your internet connection you are stumped
<cocooncrash> Kilos: ModemManager does use usb-modeswitch
<Kilos> in karmic cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> It all Just Works for me.
<cocooncrash> Upgrade :P
<superfly> cocooncrash: in the newer releases a lot more modems work without modeswitch
<superfly> but in karmic they don't
<cocooncrash> superfly: Ah, nice
<Kilos> his pc was outa his hands for a long time
<Kilos> oh thats good to know
<superfly> Kilos: see if you can get some CDs and upgrade (maybe inetpro can help)
<superfly> Kilos: if not, let me know and I'll post you all the CDs you need
<Kilos> maybe he can then install modem in wine and get naty and install that
<Kilos> he is in natty
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> he is in rustenburg
<superfly> Kilos: usb-modeswitch is 2 small packages, and I think it needs maybe 1 other package
<Kilos> yeah but you need to be connected to download them
<Kilos> wish he was here
<superfly> Kilos: is there no way he can go to a friend's computer and download them there?
<Kilos> i will ask him. he is on mxit on fone
<Kilos> but he just got home from fetching the pc
<Kilos> i would be very grateful if you can post me 2 natty cds after the party please superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I don't have any pressed CDs, and I don't know if I'm going to the release party, but which CDs do you want? 1x Desktop and 1x Alternate?
<superfly> I have uncapped, I can download anything you want
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> R100 notes?
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> haha
<superfly> no, just whatever ubuntu stuff you want
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes 1 of each please
<Kilos> or someone from the release party can send pressed ones too
<Kilos> all i ever need is a working pc
<Kilos> eish he cant install the modem through wine
<Kilos> and he onna plaas
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> Kilos: you want 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Kilos> 32 please superfly 
<Kilos> old pcs
<superfly> ok
<Kilos> or doesnt it matter
<superfly> Kilos: I can send you the DVDs too if you want
<Kilos> ian has a dvd on his i have only cd
<Kilos> but if i get to aus inna next coupla months there is a better p4 waiting for me with dvd
<superfly> Kilos: OK, no worries, there don't seem to be DVDs for 11.04 just yet
<Kilos> np ty superfly 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<Kilos> fp
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-29
<nuvolari> meh. think I prefer gnome3's notifications
<nuvolari> and the instant reply feature
<nuvolari> mornings nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Top of the morning to you :)
<nuvolari> ok, hope nothing breaks
 * nuvolari restarts for gnome3
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: good luck with the shell... I still have it on my netbook at the moment... can't say I am a fan yet
<inetpro> good morning
 * nlsthzn waves
<Blondi> HELLO xxx
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: well. the test version on ubuntu 10.10 felt more natural
<nuvolari> ok, brb
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> morning everyone
<sakhi> yo superfly 
<nuvolari> ok. so I'm stuck
<nuvolari> without unity or gnome
<nuvolari> halp?
<superfly> nuvolari: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nuvolari> noo, not again
<nuvolari> it took over last time :(
<tumbleweed> nuvolari: how are you stuck witohut unity or gnome?
<confluency> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> youtube traffic gonna get interesting in an hour
<nuvolari> tumbleweed: I'm stuck at gdm
<nuvolari> won't let me log in
<nuvolari> but at least I'm now in a fallback gnome session :P
<nuvolari> at last
<Kilos> morning superfly  and everyone else
<Symmetria> gawd 
<Symmetria> this wedding is hurting
<kodez> good day to all. those who had managed to install Natty, please discuss with us your experience so far
<Morganvd> morning all
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Morganvd: There isn't a pot on
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee on then
<Maaz> Morganvd: Huh?
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Morganvd!
<Morganvd> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Morganvd: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> hi Morganvd 
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> too late
<superfly> kodez: KDE 4.6 is stellar, as usual
<superfly> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<superfly> Kilos: ^^ quick, now's your chance
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> i just went back onto my old karmic and modem connected without usb-modeswitch
<Kilos> but refuses by ian
<nuvolari> hopefully I'll have my gnome working just now...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for superfly and Kilos!
<Morganvd> haha
<Morganvd> unity anyone?
<Morganvd> i think superfly gonna have some new kubuntu friends soon
<Morganvd> anyone here try natty with unity yet
<Morganvd> i just upgraded this morning and installed gnome-shell
<superfly> yeah, unity is OK
<superfly> there are some things that annoyed me immediately
<Morganvd> now im not sure whats better or worse
<superfly> but otherwise it seems fairly usable
<Morganvd> i dont like unity duel screen 
<Morganvd> its much faster than the betas where
<superfly> *were
<Morganvd> thanks superfly 
<Morganvd> but i wonder if the games will work better now 
<superfly> "where" without the w is "here" - think location
<Morganvd> used to pick up both my screens and try stretch things over both
<Morganvd> ah now this afrikaans boy knows something new
<nuvolari> Morganvd: had unity, didn't like it.
<Morganvd> gnome3 not much better
<nuvolari> eh? Ek't nie geweet jy's afrikaans nie?
<nuvolari> no no, there's major difference between unity and gnome3
<Morganvd> yip ek is afrikaans seun van bekker
<nuvolari> it's all about navigation
<Morganvd> i know but i dont like either
 * nuvolari <3 GNOME3
<nuvolari> well, if I can make it work on Ubuntu:P
<Morganvd> i must say the upgrade did go well
<Morganvd> nuvolari: i have it working on ubuntu
<Morganvd> it was pretty easy
 * superfly <3 KDE 4
<Morganvd> gnome3
<superfly> it's the best thing since... since... KDE 3.5!
<nuvolari> Morganvd: I still don't get what broke mine :/
<nuvolari> Morganvd: Did you do a fresh install?
<Morganvd> no i upgraded from 10.10
<nuvolari> not fair. I got a low blow
<Morganvd> even kept my launcher for weechat was realy happy as it never allowed me to make one before
<Morganvd> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-common-gnome-3-issues-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty.html
<Morganvd> nuvolari: i used that tut to use gnome3
<Morganvd> first time you login it moans abotu ubuntu something
<Morganvd> you need to tell it to use gnome-shell
<nuvolari> Morganvd: it still doesn't list my issue :P and nobody on the web seem to have had it
<nuvolari> it's just that I could not log in at all
<Morganvd> yes thats what mine did 
<Morganvd> you need to tell it to use gnome3 session
<Morganvd> it shows you the login screen but then says cannot load ubuntu and wants you to relog
<Morganvd> you need to go to desktop chooser and choose gnome-shell
<nuvolari> I could stand on my head and try that, didn't work
<Morganvd> realy weired had no issues except that one
<nuvolari> ye :P was the worst upgrade troubleshoot ever
<Morganvd> well im about to do a clean install from alt cd
<Morganvd> want to use LVM
<Morganvd> i was almost thinking of moving to Fedora
<superfly> Morganvd: moving to a broken distro? that's pretty drastic
<superfly> rather move to Kubuntu :-P
<Morganvd> broken distro?
<superfly> yeah, froztbyte can tell you a few horror stories about Fedora
<Morganvd> i tried the f15 beta was realy fast and smooth
<Morganvd> not a yum or rpm fan
<Morganvd> i like ubuntu 
<superfly> rpm nothing, it's just a package format
<Morganvd> but have to give credit they are really trying to become more n00b safe
<superfly> apparently zypper is a good package management tool for rpm
<superfly> I've used apt4rpm on SuSE in the past
<Morganvd> it just easier getting things in ubuntu
<Morganvd> anyone here play Lords of Ultima
<superfly> nope
<Blondi> Hello :)
<Kilos> Hmmm
<Kilos> unity is scaring me
<Kilos> superfly, if possible can you add a kde cd as well
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> sorry forgot my manners there
<Kilos> hehe england is a funny place
<Kilos> men and women get called johannes
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Hmm Kilos . Methinks Kentucky and coleslaw would go down well
<Owkkuri> Kilos: the streetwise megadeal is lekker :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats my cyberfood
<Kilos> kentucky very kiff food
 * nuvolari is happier
<nuvolari> but I have weird graphics...
<nuvolari> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ysxLWFahrl3ZIkLVN_D15w?feat=directlink
<Morganvd> nuvolari: hows your gnome3 going
<Morganvd> mine is not playing nice with ubuntu
<Morganvd> cant get half the extentions to work right
<superfly> Kilos: sure thing oom
<superfly> Kilos: oom, do you still have my e-mail address?
<Kilos> dont think so superfly 
<Kilos> lost lots
<superfly> if you do, please just send me an e-mail with the address I should send the package to
<nlsthzn> Can't believe my beta 2 of natty was working so much better than the final release :/
<nlsthzn> ... kubuntu 11.04 however is working beautifully at the moment...
<Kilos> done superfly  hiya nl
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Hey uncle... hit the tab key and I will know your speaking to me :p
<Kilos> aw sorry man nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :0
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when i lood at the guys complain about unity it looks like i might go the kde route as well
<Kilos> look
<Kilos> but maybe it just works here. we will see
<Kilos> only thing that stopped me going kde was i couldnt get the nm to work
<nlsthzn> I am very impressed with Unity (when it works)... I suspect by 11.10 it will be really good
<Kilos> maybe better with usb modem
<nlsthzn> Kilos: the new nm is improved I read
<Kilos> ah thats good
<Kilos> the gnome one works great
<nlsthzn> the one in openSUSE is terrible, but in kubuntu 11.04 it works really well
<Kilos> i only use ubuntu. no space in head for more
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> is there a big diffs tween gui and kde nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> well... your question is wrong as gnome and kde are types of gui's :p
<nlsthzn> Kilos: KDE is different
<Kilos> you know what i mean
<nlsthzn> closer to windows in many ways visually
<nlsthzn> very pretty.... is a bit resource intensive in many ways
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, wb
<nlsthzn> lol seems I left for a moment :p
<nlsthzn> not sure how that happened
<Kilos> quassel left
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> I had to put blur of on the desktop effects for it to work well on my laptop
<nlsthzn> Kilos: even though KDE 4.6 is beautiful KDE 4.5.5 which comes with Kubuntu 10.04 works very well
<Kilos> i will first see if i can work with unity i think but the fly sending me kde as well in case i have probs
<Kilos> so who knows. maybe unity works for me
<Kilos> but i really like gnome so far
<Kilos> maybe cause i dunno better
<Morganvd> Kilos: Unity is more gnome2 ish
<Morganvd> it just has a doc bar on the left of the screen
<Morganvd> oh and banshee is the new default media player
<Morganvd> that sucks big time 
<Kilos> i always use vlc
<Kilos> is the doc bar one of the panels?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: yup... it is a cross from a dock like osx and the superbar from windows 7
<nlsthzn> will take some time to get used to it but it works... 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i like top and bottom panels but will try
<nlsthzn> it is one of those things, once used to it, it becomes hard to not use it...
<Kilos> yeah we are all creatures of habit i think
<Kilos> just need to break that
<Morganvd> there is no more bottom panel
<Kilos> we even have a saying for it
<Kilos> rather the devil you know
<Morganvd> but there is a clasic version too kilos i would only worry when we hit 11.10
<Kilos> surely you can still add panels and remove as it suits you
<Morganvd> as then clasic falls away comp
<Morganvd> not in unity
<Kilos> ah ty Morganvd 
<Kilos> if you dont take a chance you dont win the prise
<Kilos> prize too
<nuvolari> Morganvd: it's going great :>
<nuvolari> back to using gdm
<Kilos> every release has been better for me so far so we will see
<nuvolari> had to fight with xdm to get gnome working :P
<nlsthzn> I heard a saying once... went something like "A great warrior has no habits..." or some such
<Morganvd> im finding it hard to nav between gnome3
<Morganvd> nuvolari: dis you pull from ppa or comile it yourslef
<nuvolari> Morganvd: ppa
<Morganvd> i want the gnome3 extentions 
<nuvolari> Morganvd: the navigation is the only reason for me to choose gnome3 over unity
<Morganvd> but they bomb out i dont like converting rpms
<Morganvd> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/themeselector-gnome-shell-extension-to.html
 * nlsthzn has tried Gnome 3 in openSUSE and can't say I like it... 
<Morganvd> tried it on Fedora 15 and must say it was realy fast and working well
<Kilos> hey guys. what dont you like about unity and gnome 3 for that matter
<Kilos> is it only if you fiddle in them or doesnt the display work
<nlsthzn> Morganvd: maybe it was because I am trying it on my netbook... but I found it didn't make sense... unity I got going and working faster in less than a day... gnome 3 still struggling...
<Kilos> like the poor guy in the lists got a black screen
<nlsthzn> Kilos: in unity I have had successful installs and a running PC since Alpha 3...
<nlsthzn> using intel graphics on a laptop
<Kilos> as long as i can see my desktop and vids i am happy
<Kilos> my graphics card is also only 32m
<nlsthzn> Kilos: if you want to keep as close as possible to gnome 2.x you might want to change to xfce
<Kilos> it doesnt matter as long as i see a desktop and not a black screen
<Kilos> they i get very scared
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> where there is a shell there is a way :p
<Kilos> gnome was easy sudo gdm start
<Kilos> will learn what to do with the others
<Squirm> I still havent tried 11.04 yet
<Squirm> downloaded Alpha 1 a while ago, never worked and didnt bother tryign to get it working
<Squirm> trying*
<nlsthzn> :0
<nlsthzn> I mean :)
<Morganvd> Kilos: i would look at lubuntu or xubuntu they designed for lower spec machines
<nuvolari> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/59gvFhTPcGqPjDLDIix36g?feat=directlink :>
<Kilos> will do
<Morganvd> nice one
<Morganvd> Kilos: xubuntu in more gnomeish
<nlsthzn> doesn't seem reconq plays nice with Picasa
<Morganvd> k im going to reinstall 
<Morganvd> want my lvm 
<Morganvd> wish ubuntu will add it to live disk
<Morganvd> then i want to install a fps game and c if it still tries to use both screens for resolution
<Morganvd> enjoy folks cya soon
<nlsthzn> cheers
<Kilos> cheers Morganvd 
<Kilos> enjoy
<nuvolari> cheerz
<Kilos> is there a way to tell karmic to see a usb modem as a modem not storage manually as there is no connection to download usb-modeswitch
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> or maybe script i can give to ian on his fone and he can enter it in cli
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> Please
<drubin> surely this isn't right http://library.linode.com/troubleshooting/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11.04-natty .... do-release-upgrade? 
<drubin> tumbleweed: ^ and others?
<nuvolari> drubin: ya, that's what they used in their previous article, dunno why it's dist-upgrade now
<Tonberry> that does sound like a slightly suicidal way to get the new packages
<drubin> pretty much.
<cocooncrash> Eek, that's not the Right Way.
<nuvolari> how can I disable notify-osd?
<nuvolari> killing it doesn't work
<tumbleweed> drubin: yeah, that's debian-style
<tumbleweed> it works fine, but I think update-manager has some special magic to fix things up
<drubin> tumbleweed: why wasn't do-release-upgrade not accepted upstream in debian?
<tumbleweed> because it's not necessary?
<tumbleweed> I think debian users are encouraged to read the release notes, which has full instructions
<tumbleweed> looks like update-manager was forked for debian, around breezy
<tumbleweed> don't know the history, ask mvo
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/4m1b5t8r
<Symmetria> heh mirror.ac.za seems pretty happy even with the mozilla load now on it again
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> bang, mirror.ac.za is now one of the three largest mozilla mirror in the world, well, will be in 5 minutes 
<Kilos> great
<nuvolari> :/
<nuvolari> had a real bad evening
<nuvolari> usually a drive from work to where my parents stay this time is about 40min...
<nuvolari> tonight was nearly 3 hours
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight]
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-30
<Kilos> morning superfly  and all of ya
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz,  thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<nlsthzn> Morning Uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> can someone tell me what xubuntu is please
<Kilos> is just gnome gone
<Kilos> sorry i can go googling or i would
<Kilos> cant
<nlsthzn> Kilos: xubuntu uses xfce in stead of gnome
<nlsthzn> it looks a lot like gnome but is more lightweight
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i'm looking for escape routes in case unity doesnt like me
<nlsthzn> there is a unity 2d available that is the backup if 3d doesn't work...
<Kilos> oh that might do it
<Kilos> maybe its better to follow the trend. i wouldnt like to stop my ubuntu experience here on maverick much as i like it
<Kilos> i stiil have to go show and convince my daughter ubuntu is better than win
<Kilos> gonna be hard work as she uses all win friendly software for her drawings etc
<nlsthzn> Kilos: just keep in mind that depending on what she is doing Ubuntu may not be the best thing for her to use... one size usually fits almost no one :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yeah but i will try
<Kilos> lo MPD 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: just remember that even though the interface changes the applications remain basically the same... 
<Kilos> then i am sure i will get used to it or go kde with the fly and others
<Kilos> not go with the fly but join them kde peeps
<Kilos> then they will not have to think so much when i need help
<nlsthzn> :)
 * tumbleweed broke the mirror I was taking to the release party
<tumbleweed> but it's almost fixed again. I should be there before 12 :/
<drubin> who else is at the release party?
<drubin> marcog: ?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: translate smoor
<Maaz> tumbleweed: throttle
<afrodeity> greetings on this fine day
<afrodeity> launch party obviously doesn't have irc up and running oh dear
<afrodeity> maaz make me a latte
<Maaz> afrodeity: What?
<afrodeity> maaz: a cappucino then
<Maaz> afrodeity: Huh?
<afrodeity> you all look so much nicer in weechat-curses
<afrodeity> maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> afrodeity: There isn't a pot on
<afrodeity> maaz: then put a pot on silly robot
<Maaz> afrodeity: Sorry...
<afrodeity> so much for "hackers" we now all just a bunch of users
<Symmetria> *sigh*
 * Symmetria bitchslaps bmw
<Symmetria> they just recalled my car which means its gotta go in for a day or two which is a pain in the ass
<nlsthzn> so any peeps at the launch party in SA at the moment?!
<afrodeity> they at some restaurant in stellenbosch
<afrodeity> with no irc
<afrodeity> thought there would at least be an online fest
<afrodeity> hi Symmetria
<afrodeity> 9 hours remaining on my upgrade
<kerberomobile> so wie is nie hier nie?
<kerberomobile> @ releaseparty 
<afrodeity> yo kerberomobile = ?
<nlsthzn> I had enough release party in #ubuntu-release-party on the 28th :P
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I could pitch up there with my ipad and irc :P
<Symmetria> that might not go down well though haha
<Symmetria> all my stuff is apple based :P 
<nlsthzn> Symmetria: lots of people here using macs, but running ubuntu virtually :)
<Symmetria> lol I love my osx :)
<Symmetria> ok, wtf, I just ran a traffic analysis against mozilla logs
<Symmetria> and got strange strange results
<Symmetria> of all the countries we serve mozilla to, south africa is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy down the list
<Symmetria> either Egypt, Indonesia, Algeria, Tunisia, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia all beating us 
<Symmetria> hell, Ghana is getting close to beating us
<Symmetria> but egypt is wayyyyyyyyyyyyy on top
<nlsthzn> Rest of world pawn SA on net :p
<kerberomobile> symmetria, why don't you join us
<Symmetria> kerberomobile heh, working for one thing, waiting for food thats been ordered for another, football starts at 4 for another and stellenbosch is miles away :P 
<Symmetria> heh
<kerberomobile> sad
<Symmetria> *HRM* 1.7 terabytes of firefox downloads yesterday
<kerberomobile> we are pulling gigs from your repo here
<Symmetria> kerberomobile lol, feel free
<Symmetria> what sorta speeds are you getting
<kerberomobile> full 100mbps
<kerberomobile> lan's limit
<Symmetria> heh where are you at the moment?
<kerberomobile> on the stellenbosch lan
<Symmetria> aahh :) lol 
<Symmetria> well, loads of capacity available so go wild
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria>  14:17:23 up 13 days, 29 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.53, 0.88, 0.84
<kerberomobile> there is no gigbit points around here
<superfly> kerberomobile: tell drubin that with a sick family, I unfortunately couldn't make it
<kerberomobile> *are
<Symmetria> :p server isnt even feeling it
<Symmetria> kerberomobile heh, even if you had gig points, it still wouldnt hurt it :)
<Symmetria> I've pushed that box to 8.8 gigabit before
<kerberomobile> told drubin.
<Symmetria> (and then had other issues)
<kerberomobile> nice
<Symmetria> at the moment we're doing a little over 150 hits a second via http to the box
<superfly> thanks kerberomobile
<Symmetria> actually, probably closer to 300, forgot one of the logs
<Symmetria> *HRM* kerberomobile are you guys using za.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Symmetria> za.releases?
<Symmetria> or are you using ubuntu.mirror?
<kerberomobile> uhm
<kerberomobile> 155.232.191.230
<kerberomobile> static dns entries to that ip
<Symmetria> ftp or http? 
<kerberomobile> any
<kerberomobile> w/e the people uses
<kerberomobile> cake time
<Symmetria> aahh, you're using ubuntu.mirror, yeah, thats got all the cdimage dvd images etc on it
<kerberomobile> gtg
<Symmetria> for apt updates you should be using za.archive though :P
<kerberomobile> also resolved to that ip
<Symmetria> heh za.archive should resolve to 191.229 or 228 I think
<Symmetria> yeah 191.229
<kerberomobile> but i only rewrite the main and leg mirrors
<Symmetria> but *shrug& either way
<Symmetria> found your transfers :) 
<kerberomobile> hehe
<Symmetria> lol, ftps mostly
<Symmetria> took some digging to find em because of the huge numbers of hits on that box
<kerberomobile> hehe
<kerberomobile> ok need to eat cake
<Symmetria> have fun :)
<kerberomobile> the cake is *not* a lie
<kerberomobile> there will be fotos of the ubuntu cake again
<kerberomobile> k bye
<afrodeity> apologies to everybody there for not makin it, I'm counting electrons
<afrodeity> 6 hours remaining
<afrodeity> my sensors tell me this is going to be a long day
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<afrodeity> hello
 * inetpro catching up with the logs
<afrodeity> playing with weechat
<afrodeity> damnn /window splitv command sux
<inetpro> is there a release-party in Pretoria/Jhb?
 * inetpro has not been active enough lately
<inetpro> superfly: you and family ok?
<afrodeity> listening to old bauhaus cd
<superfly> inetpro: just a bad cold that we've had all week
<nlsthzn> superfly: hope you all get well soon...
<afrodeity> bela lagusi is dead
<afrodeity> undead
<superfly> nlsthzn: been hoping the same thing since Sunday
<afrodeity> upgrading to anarchism 13.4-1
<nlsthzn> my wife spent a night in hospital two days ago due to high fever... virus infection (aka unknown reason)... slowly getting better thankfully
<afrodeity> not legionaires disease?
<afrodeity> hope she gets better
<nlsthzn> afrodeity: I don't know what that is but I hope not oO
<nlsthzn> thanks
<afrodeity> lot of weird foriegn stuff going around since world cup
<nlsthzn> afrodeity: hehe... well we haven't been near SA for more than a year so :p
<afrodeity> like the german clap
<afrodeity> lol
<Symmetria> interesting 
<Symmetria> apple is now the second most valuable company in the world
<Symmetria> and its income is smashing microsofts 
<Symmetria> with ipad sales expected to exceed sales of pcs in the next 12 months
<Symmetria> heh, they also shipped 18.5 million phones compared to htc shipping 9.7 
<drubin> superfly: No worries. I hope you feel better. 
<superfly> drubin: getting there
<nuvolari> hmm. people never learn to back up, do they?
<nuvolari> *before a distribution upgrade
<nuvolari> wb mrs_fly, superfly 
<superfly> thanks nuvolari - had a user-induced problem with my quassel-core
<marcog> maaz ask drubin what was the name of that app you said i should install?
<Maaz> marcog: Got it, I'll ask drubin on freenode
<drubin> marcog: "flight air control light" ? possibly
<Maaz> drubin: By the way, marcog on freenode told me "ask drubin what was the name of that app you said i should install?" 14 minutes and 48 seconds ago
 * marcog looks
<drubin> marcog: it was an app for your phone right?
<marcog> yeah
<marcog> found it
<marcog> so btw, cafe royale are open on monday
<drubin> why wouldn't they be?
<marcog> public holiday
<marcog> couple other places i had called said they will be closed
<superfly> cafe royale ftw
<marcog> :)
<marcog> this will be my first time there
<marcog> drubin: app isn't compatible with the wildfire :/
<drubin> marcog: odd... why wouldn't it be odd
<marcog> screen res i guess
<superfly> those sweetpotato chips are good
<marcog> yeah drubin said too
<Kilos> superfly, you here?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya. ian downloaded that 32 bit natty with xp but its only 500m is that right
<Kilos> not supposed to be 685m or so
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, it should be about 695 I think, actually
<superfly> Kilos: Ubuntu natty? (not Kubuntu?)
<Kilos> eish winsucks again
<Kilos> no he did it there in rustenburg for himself
<Kilos> had to install xp to get modem working
<Kilos> did you get my mails superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: I did
<Kilos> battled at first it kept saying maito: and that caught me
<superfly> hehe
<Kilos> i couldnt understand why it kept telling me mail failed
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> learn something new every day
<Kilos> ty superfly methinks i gonna try kubuntu on one drive first and if it gets online easy enough then i will use it here too. see too many peeps having probs 
<superfly> Kilos: sure... do you want xubuntu as well, just for fun?
<Kilos> yes please i can always play on the P3
<Kilos> maybe i like that best
<Kilos> who knows
<Kilos> i one doesnt try one will never know
<Kilos> if
<superfly> Kilos: do you want both desktop and alternate CDs?
<Kilos> please superfly  if its no hassle
<Kilos> if the install not too good on p3 will try the alternate here
<Kilos> but no rush
<superfly> Kilos: I have all of those already downloaded :-)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you dont play hey
<superfly> Kilos: that's why I have uncapped
<Kilos> lekker hey
<Kilos> broadband sucks
<Kilos> but without it i wouldnt even be on ubuntu
<Symmetria> god I hate saix 
<Symmetria> the idiots didnt update their filters :( so traffic from saix -> us = international
<Symmetria> traffic from us -> saix is fine though
<nuvolari> I thought this is a family channel?
<Symmetria> heh, where was I being anti family :P
<nuvolari> Symmetria: do you feel guilty? I didn't direct it at anyone :P
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> Err http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe vnstat i386 1.10-1
<inetpro>   Something wicked happened resolving 'za.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<inetpro> getting that when trying to install vnstat with aptitude
<inetpro> now where is Symmetria when you need him?
<inetpro> will try again tm
<marcog|home> inetpro: UCTs internet is dead, your issue is possibly related
<marcog|home> i.e. it might be TENET that's affected
#ubuntu-za 2011-05-01
<Kilos> Maaz, morning
<Maaz> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly and all you other fellas
<Kilos> all 23 of ya
<Kilos> - chanserv and bots
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
 * nlsthzn-work waves
<Symmetria> ullo :P
<nlsthzn-work> :)
 * Symmetria is amused
<Symmetria> :P I managed to break neotel last night
<Symmetria> by accident
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> note 'by accident'
<nlsthzn-work> Now once you can do it on purpose I will be impressed :p
<Kilos> lo nl
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn-work 
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: alo :)
<Symmetria> kilos heh, configuration mistake on our side 
<Symmetria> nlsthzn-work lol, oh, I know about 15 ways to do that 
<Symmetria> it wouldnt be a good idea though :P
<Kilos> ah
<Symmetria> but the fact is, if a customer can make a simple config mistake and bring your entire network down for 10 hours
<Symmetria> you have.... *BIG* issues 
<Kilos> yeah
<Symmetria> like, you shouldnt be running a network big issues, because rule #1 of providing customers internet services, assume that mistakes happen and protect yourself
<froztbyte> our first rule is sorta "don't trust the customer"
<froztbyte> the configuration effects of which provides a /lot/ of safeguards
<Symmetria> heh my first rule is dont trust the customer, my second rule is, dont trust the provider, my third rule is, accept that I will make mistakes and dont trust myself to be infalliable 
<nlsthzn-work> Trust no-one
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<froztbyte> yeah, we've had to swap the first two rules around in uganda and kenya
<froztbyte> because there the providers have some serious cluetardation :/
<Symmetria> heh, I assume that Im gonna make mistakes 
<Symmetria> because everyone does
<Symmetria> particularly when you're dealing with a network the size of ours
<Symmetria> its like coding, I've never seen a bug free piece of code
<nlsthzn-work> reminds me of Dawn of War ... "Walk softly... and carry a big gun!"
<nlsthzn-work> don't ask me why... random is random
<froztbyte> nlsthzn-work: "Tread lightly", isn't it?
<froztbyte> oh, it is walk
<froztbyte> mmm
<froztbyte> <3 the librarian though
<nlsthzn-work> Awesome game that is :)
<froztbyte> indeed
<froztbyte> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa'gh!
<nlsthzn-work> :D
<Kilos> Maaz, you here?
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly  you have a good day
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> yes, thanks... and you, oom?
<Kilos> hows the family
<Kilos> quiet ty
<Kilos> hows you little monster
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> the little monster is doing well
<superfly> he's mostly over the cold, I'm also mostly over it, but mrs_fly is still suffering
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and the weather no help hey
<Kilos> been a cold day in pta as well
 * nlsthzn also got a sore throat today and is starting to sniff sniff :(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> me smiles that nick
<Kilos> used to speak gibberish like that as kids
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> iay antway otay eetmay oogway
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> ]ay least there been a coupla how o's in the list for natty
<Kilos> will make things easier
<Kilos> for me especially
<Kilos> takes a while to get new things working
<nlsthzn> Kilos: lots of resources available to assist with natty... but it isn't that hard, promise :)
<nlsthzn> k, night all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<Kilos> lol ty
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
 * Kilos shares rusks with the fly
 * superfly takes a rusk
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<superfly> hmmm... lekker boere koffie en 'n rusk
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks alot
<Maaz> no worries, Kilos
<Kilos> yum yum
<Kilos> we act like kids at times
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good morning
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-23
<Banlam> "One does not simply convert your girlfriend to Ubuntu, but when you do, its worth it!"
 * bakuman werk nog daaraan
 * bakuman se meisie kan latex
<Banlam> I haven't even thought about getting my gf to use ubuntu
<Kerbero> should i get my parents to use ubuntu or win7?
<Banlam> haha
<superfly> Banlam: all computers in my house run Linux. The wife has been on Linux since before we got married :-)
<Banlam> nice, yeah, what i posted was jsut a quote i saw on facebook
<superfly> Yep, I saw the quotes :-)
<inetpro> zeref: just disable hardware acceleration in the flash player
<Lionthinker> hi guys
<RootChaos> hi Lionthinker
<magespawn> Howdy all\
<JabberwockyA19> loving the enthusiasm of guys working on ADWC tiling wayland compositor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ1lzBF-s3E
<magespawn> Howdy all
<nic0m> tumbleweed are you tumbling here?
<tumbleweed> nic0m: hi
<nic0m> hi sorry for being direct I thought you were quintin
<tumbleweed> I'm not
<tumbleweed> but I direct is good :)
<tumbleweed> s/*//
<tumbleweed> s/I// grr
<nic0m> ok I'm new here ok
<tumbleweed> welcome
<zeref> hurrrmmmm
<magespawn> hey zeref
<superfly> hey tumbleweed :-)
 * tumbleweed waves
<kodez> good day everyone
<inetpro> nic0m: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<tumbleweed> it's a Quantal Quetzal, people http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1121
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> do you guys still think that ubuntu needs to release half-yealy?
<zeref> I think that ubuntu is now mature enough to release every 2 years or so
<tumbleweed> zeref: the LTS releases are every 2 years
<tumbleweed> I think we benefit from the 6 month releases, it gives lots of time for people to play with and fix new things before the LTSs
<zeref> yeah, but why not have a system  like debian has?
<zeref> stable, testing etc.
<tumbleweed> we're actually getting closer to that
<tumbleweed> this cycle, we used precise-proposed to stage some migrations
<zeref> cool
<inetpro> tumbleweed: interesting name that
<inetpro> superfly: sounds almost like quassel
<RootChaos[h]> ola
<zeref> herro
<superfly> inetpro: indeed
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> wb cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> Hi :)
<Kilos> are you here with us again
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Where's "here"?
<superfly> hey cocooncrash, how's things?
<Kilos> in za cocooncrash 
<cocooncrash> superfly: Fairly busy, but good thanks
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Nope
<Kilos> aw when are you coming back
<cocooncrash> superfly: Moved to a new house a few weeks ago which was a pain, but hopefully we'll be there for a while
<cocooncrash> Trying to get everything in order and settle in now
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Not for a long while
<Kilos> all good there superfly 
<superfly> Cool. I hope you guys are settling in there, and getting used to things
<superfly> Kilos: always.
<Kilos> oh my thats not nice to hear cocooncrash we miss you 
<Kilos> saometimes
<cocooncrash> superfly: I got an electronic drum kit for my birthday :)
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> cocooncrash: w0rd
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: I'm visiting SF for UDS-Q. I want to see you guys too
<cocooncrash> Kilos: You mean when Maaz doesn't work? ;-)
<Kilos> little drummer boy
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: Awesome :) When is that?
<Kilos> lol no man just teasing but it is nice to know you are here for other support too
<tumbleweed> cocooncrash: I'll be there may 6 -> 22
<tumbleweed> staying with marcog after UDS (and doing yola work), but may float around a bit too
<cocooncrash> tumbleweed: Cool, we'll make a plan. We're going on a trip to Seattle from 4th to 7th, but will be around after that.
<tumbleweed> great
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<inetpro> nice to see that you're still alive and kicking
<superfly> yo inetpro
<magespawn> Evening all
<superfly> and magespawn
<magespawn> Whats up?
<inetpro> superfly: eh
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<magespawn> ty inetpro
<magespawn> Room lurkers have expanded
<magespawn> Was there an advert on the net ir something?
<inetpro> magespawn: BTW I just wanted to follow up on something you mentioned the other day about Nokia
<magespawn> And?
<inetpro> After 14 years, the title of the biggest mobile phone vendor in the world moves from Nokia to Samsung
<inetpro> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/12/us-cellphones-poll-idUSBRE83B0UX20120412
<magespawn> I saw that one too.
<inetpro> I think you mentioned something about Nokia still being above 50% ?
<magespawn> Yes that was based on something that was quite old, I think
<inetpro> ahh
 * inetpro just noticed this retweet of mine from the other day this morning and thought I should alert you to that
<magespawn> Pity really, I think Nokia's are the best built phones, physical toughness ways. Thamk you.
<inetpro> I guess it's not just the device that counts any more these days
<magespawn> Marketing is a lot, and innovation also counts a lot in the tech area
<inetpro> will be interesting to see how they get out of this mess
<magespawn> They used to make tyres if I am not mistaken, Nokia that is.
<Kerbero> tyres for kia's?
<magespawn> Lol
<marcog> tumbleweed, cocooncrash: i'll probably host a braai or something mid-may. highvoltage will also be around, as will a couple others i can't quite recall who (visitor overload)
<cocooncrash> marcog: Cool :)
<tumbleweed> jerith too
<marcog> ya him
<marcog> and a friend from bulgaria, that's the other one
<tumbleweed> there's be much UDS releated partying during the UDS week if anyone wants to meet up with hordes of ubuntu people
<tumbleweed> *thre'll
<tumbleweed> *there'll even
<marcog> cool, i'll ping you might try come through one night
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-24
<inetpro> Yikes!
<inetpro> good moring
<inetpro> s/moring/morning/
<inetpro> Nokia CEO Stephen Elop has made one of his dumbest statements, arguing that dual-core and quad-core processors are a waste.
<inetpro> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/really-nokia-ceo-says-multi-core-processors-are-a-waste/
<Kerbero> it sounds like out IT department that argues one do not need UDP on a network
<plustwo> o/ inetpro
<inetpro> Kerbero: yikes!
<inetpro> hello plustwo
<htoukour> hi here
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro retweeted the following but am not sure whether that was a good idea
<inetpro> @wasbeer Nice list. "Top things to do after installing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin" is.gd/po4QYk
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/wasbeer/status/194721102520520704
<inetpro> Ubuntu Tweak is a must have application for Ubuntu?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: have you used Ubuntu Tweak?
<inetpro> anyone else?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yes, we (ubuntu developers) don't approve of it much
<tumbleweed> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2010-August/006804.html
<tumbleweed> (for a discussion)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks
<nic0m> Hi there 
<nic0m> whos is from Pretoria ?
<nic0m> Are you going to join us at the Ubuntu Launch party @ Irene Cattle and land
<dLimit> Greets
<RootChaos> ntop ?
<RootChaos> 2 days to go
<RootChaos> \o/
<Kilos> hi superfly Banlam RootChaos and others
<Banlam> evening Kilos
<Kilos> hey bakuman drussell 
<inetpro> gevening Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro tell me , do you have frost there by you?
<inetpro> Kilos: sometimes
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> haven't seen it yet this year though
<Kilos> was hoping you like near the mountain where they can grow avocado pears
<inetpro> have one tree, don't you have avos?
<inetpro> should actually plant some more
<Kilos> frost kills them man
<inetpro> even have bananas here
<Kilos> oh bananas also hate frost
<Kilos> got a 3 year old large natal avo that getting a bit heavy to carry in every winter
<RootChaos> hey Kilos
<RootChaos> hhhmmm, i was getting caught up on wordpress here for a while so i didnt notice the 'hi'
<inetpro> Kilos: have at least three bunches of massive bananas on the tree
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you wanna try the avo tree inetpro 
<Kilos> got a small guava you can take too
<inetpro> I'm sure it will be fine there by you
<Kilos> ons kry tot swart ryp hier
<Kilos> they even almost die out on the stoep
<inetpro> we also had avos on the farm down in northern natal
<inetpro> very cold down there
<Kilos> ya against the mountains they normally survive
<Kilos> ok i will keep looking or carrying them in in winter
<inetpro> just cover it up in the first few years
<inetpro> with long grass
<Kilos> even fig trees have died from the cold here
<inetpro> wow
 * inetpro should try some fig trees
<Kilos> last year 2 lemon trees vrekked as well
<Kilos> figs normally do well in the tvl but black frost kills them
<Kilos> so whats news on the IT front
<inetpro> you just reminded me of the days on my dads farm that he had to sell, near Natal Spa
<inetpro> that was like Paradise
<Kilos> ya great area that
<inetpro> we had just about everything on there
<inetpro> lots of figs, avos, oranges, ....
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> toti was nice for avos bananas pawpaws etc but no peaches figs pears etc
<Kilos> they grow but need cold winters or they don bear fruit
<Kilos> *bare
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> superfly: hi
<Kilos> yucky weather by you hey superfly ?
<Kilos> like penguin country
<Kilos> naand nuvolari gaan dit goed seun
<superfly> hi inetpro
<superfly> Kilos: cool, a bit windy, but otherwise fine
<superfly> no rain yet
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> yikes!
<inetpro> Bananas are naturally slightly radioactive
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro reading the wikipedia article about bananas
<Kilos> they also contain something no other fruit has, forget what now, potassium maybe
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> Evening all
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, that's where the radioactivity comes from 
<inetpro> magespawn: hi
<Kilos> ah memory serves well at times, potassium is needed for health
<magespawn> Found in bananas
<inetpro> s/radioactivity/radiation/
<Kilos> without potassium you cant absorb some other mineral or vit methinks
<magespawn> Yes helps a lot with dehydration cramping etc
<Kilos> hows the wireless plans going magespawn 
<Kilos> nanas arent just for monkeys
<magespawn> Have to buy the equipment and get the church's okay to use the tower, everything should be done by the end of next month
<inetpro> Kilos: I guess I should put a radioactive trefoil symbol at the entry to the plot
<Kilos> wow that sounds exciting magespawn 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> So probable another two to full operation
<Kilos> lmga , jou lelike nick friend is weg inetpro 
<Kilos> *vriend
<Banlam> Kilos, did you ever see that xkcd graphic, where it compared different levels of rdiation
<kbmonkey> hey hey
<Banlam> it comes donw to that you have to eat like a couple million bananas everyday
<Banlam> for a while
<Banlam> to worry about the radiation causing any damage
<Kilos> nope i dont go browse
<Kilos> yeah bananas are healthy as is nearly anything in moderation
<Banlam> http://xkcd.com/radiation/
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe so?
<Kilos> daai foo mannetjie
<inetpro> waar's hy?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> wys quassel jou nie wanneer iemand af gaan nie
<inetpro> Kilos: ek let nie meer so op nie
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Banlam I think some people have too much time
<Banlam> haha, magespawn, how so? making up graphs like that?
<kbmonkey> and the rest of us dont have enough, ne magespawn ;)
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Yup something like or we spend it on other things
<Banlam> magespawn, it is kinda his job though
<Banlam> so you can understand him putting that much time into it
<magespawn> I thought xkcd was a hobby or for fun
<Banlam> hmm..
 * Banlam checks
<magespawn> Like a personal blog
<Banlam> i think he does it full time
<magespawn> Wow
<magespawn> How does he make money out of that?
<Banlam> "He now supports himself by the sale of xkcd related merchandise" - wiki
<Banlam> he's got a store
<Banlam> selling prints and things
<Banlam> there's a book as well
<Banlam> I have a copy
<Banlam> but think those proceeds went to charity
<Banlam> advertising
<Banlam> i'm sure he does some contract work
<magespawn> Very nice
<magespawn> Talk about writing your own paycheck, 21st centurary jobs you got to love it.
<Banlam> :)
<Banlam> there are a couple of them
<Banlam> i think the smbc and cad-comic guys also do it full time
<magespawn> Love the disclaimer at the bottom
<superfly> well, that was a rather impromptu Earth Hour
 * Banlam had a 4 hour long one of those last week
<superfly> Banlam: this one was somewhat self-induced 
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> what'd you do?
<magespawn> Ohh I get it
<magespawn> Was a bit lost there.
<superfly> Banlam: well, I didn't notice we were low on electricty... i.e. if I don't check the meter, then nobody does.
<Banlam> ahh
<Banlam> prepaid is a bitch
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> It's usually fine as long as everyone helps out, but the wife didn't seem to get the memo
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<magespawn> superfly welcome to the chaos of family life
<magespawn> I am off, night all
<inetpro> superfly: did you see the news that kubuntu may have to be renamed?
<superfly> inetpro: I know there was some hype about that, I wasn't sure how true it all is
<inetpro> see: http://www.wonderly.com/2012/04/kubuntu-moving-forward/
<inetpro> will be sad if canonical enforces the trademark policy
<superfly> Well, there are plenty of options, let's wait and see rather than jumping to conclusions.
<inetpro> true
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> i can play 720 movies in vlc without it crashing
<zeref> could never do that with the previous veriosn of vlc
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-25
<inetpro> good morning
<bakuman> O_O
<gelie> What time tomorrow does Precise isos become available here in South Africa ?
<bakuman> Precise isos have been available since alpha build
<bakuman> not sure when this official release will be available though
<bakuman> O_o oops, he is offline
<inetpro> hmm... 
<maiatoday> offhand does anyone know how I can give a service which was started with rc.local access to a display 
<charlvn> maiatoday: you mean you want to direct the stdout or stderr streams to a console?
<maiatoday> hmm no charlvn I am trying to get our continous integration process running. to run the tests I need to fire up an emulator which is a window/gui
<charlvn> ah ok not sure what that is about
<maiatoday> but the process which is accessed by the continous integration process is started as a service and so it can'tfind a display when I ask it to open the emulator
<maiatoday> charlvn
<maiatoday> you just helped me
<maiatoday> when I explained what I wanted I realised maybe I can ask the emulator to startup without a window
<charlvn> ah ok glad to be of accidental assistance lol
<maiatoday> aha there is a -no-window option !
<Squirm> morning people
<charlvn> morning Squirm 
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> anybody managed to install gnome-shell?
<zeref> *in ubuntu 12.04
 * Squirm waits for releease
<Squirm> release
<kbmonkey> hello there
<charlvn> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hi charlvn, psydroid :)
<kbmonkey> hoe ganit?
<psydroid> hoi kbmonkey :)
<psydroid> dit gaan goe met my, dankie :P
<psydroid> hoe gaan dit met jou?
 * kbmonkey biscuits for everyone
 * psydroid dankie
 * psydroid offers tea and coffee to go with the biscuits
<kbmonkey> hmm
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Kerbero> psydroid, adres?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> Maaz, how do i use coffee
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Times coffee brewing and reserves cups for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   coffee (on|please)
<psydroid> Kerbero, het wordt verstuurd met digitale post, dat gaat een stuk sneller
<kbmonkey> sneller? are you dutch psydroid?
<psydroid> kbmonkey, yes, I am
<psydroid> dutch of indian origin
<kbmonkey> :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<Kerbero> O
<Kerbero> leuk
<Kerbero> mijn vader is een nederlander
<Kerbero> en mijn opa is geboren op java
<psydroid> ah, nu snap ik waarom je ook goed nederlands spreekt
<psydroid> dat is erg interessant
<Kerbero> :)
<psydroid> ik ben geboren in suriname
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<psydroid> en mijn overgrootouders komen uit india
<Kerbero> i am wearing my ubuntu tshirt today
<psydroid> is ubuntu big in south africa?
<kbmonkey> I understand what you say, I just cant speak nederlands myself
<psydroid> it's the same with afrikaans for me
<Kerbero> praat afrikaans en plak 'n nederlandse aksent bo op
<kbmonkey> it's bit in some regions
<Kerbero> :P
<psydroid> I just utter nonsense hoping it makes some sense :P
<kbmonkey> hah oraait Kerbero ek sal so maak ;P
<kbmonkey> big* in some regions, depending where
<kbmonkey> not as big as the rest of the world, our LUG's are small compared to other cities
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> i'm at university and here it is bigger than in other palces
<Kerbero> about 1% of the people use ubuntu
<psydroid> I think it also has to do something with the distribution of computers and broadband
<psydroid> I used to see linux only at university too, these days it's usable to many more people in businesses and at home
<Kerbero> i bought a new computer for my parents now
<Kerbero> and i still don't know if i shoudl give them ubuntu or win7
<kbmonkey> Why question it Kerbero ;)
<psydroid> dual boot maybe?
<Kerbero> yeah i'm considering dualboot
<psydroid> I think ubuntu is really good for almost all tasks
<Kerbero> kbmonkey, because doing tech support over the phone is tediious
<kbmonkey> yes. doing windows tech support even more so
<psydroid> but there are just a few things that might be missing, those are being filled in quickly though
<psydroid> I don't do windows tech for that reason
<kbmonkey> make a list with them what software they regularly use
<Kerbero> at least i already have the parent in firefox and thunderbird
<Kerbero> so that will be the same
<psydroid> it's horrible
<Kerbero> and are the two things they use the most
<kbmonkey> and do some research how much can ubuntu replicate or replace
<kbmonkey> but personally, I would use Gnome standard, change panels to resemle win layout
<kbmonkey> make it easier for them to recognize familiar features
<Kerbero> or force them to use unity
<kbmonkey> I'd love to push Unity on my pops.
<Kerbero> with the thunderbird and firefox icons stuck on the panel permanently
<kbmonkey> I'd never use it, they will.
<Kerbero> i use it everywhere
<Kerbero> 12.04 of course
<kbmonkey> I feel so dirty, on windows now :/
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> well catch you all laters
<psydroid> later kbmonkey
<psydroid> hi zeref
<zeref> hi psy
<zeref> sigh
<zeref> hi psydroid 
<zeref> hmmm
<kbmonkey> hmmm
<kbmonkey> oh wait, I was meant to go. 
<kbmonkey> slow wireless makes one linger ;P
<zeref> lol
<tumbleweed> hrm https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-system-compositor
<charlvn> i see more dutch in this # than in #ubuntu-nl
<charlvn> (reading through the logs)
<Kerbero> lol
<inetpro> charlvn: wb
<inetpro> charlvn: there are more users in #ubuntu-nl
<charlvn> while we are on that topic, lol is a word in dutch http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/lol#Dutch
<charlvn> but in afrikaans, lol means to mess around with
<charlvn> (i think, although i don't have a dictionary reference to prove that with)
<charlvn> both sound strangely applicable for use on the internet
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> if i remember i will have a look in the "Groot Afrikaans Nederlands Woordeboek" at home tomorrow
<Kerbero> (also called the ANNA)
<charlvn> inetpro: yeah but they idle
<charlvn> Kerbero: ah you have one of those... yes very handy!
<Kerbero> they idle until you talk off-topic
<Kerbero> then they get angry at you
<charlvn> sounds like typical dutch people then
<Kerbero> hey, watchit
<Kerbero> :P
 * inetpro lol
<charlvn> :D
 * Kerbero heeft lol
<inetpro> nee ek dink julle lol nou met my
<charlvn> inetpro: so i have the definition above right then? :P
 * inetpro getting confused with all the lingos in here
<charlvn> inetpro: dit maak alles sin na 'n amsterdam-styl zol :P
<inetpro> charlvn: yep, I think so
<charlvn> does anyone happen to know if http://translate.org.za/ still exists and is operational
<charlvn> reason for asking is they are still making use of an ancient joomla site i built for them back in 2005/2006
<charlvn> i put the site up right after joomla split away from mambo
<inetpro> charlvn: talk to them at #zaf
<charlvn> inetpro: tnx
<Kilos> good evening superfly and the lurkers 
<Kilos> and other busy peeps
<Kilos> hi dbfx 
<Kilos> are you new here?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi superfly
<superfly> hi psydroid
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hi all
<kbmonkey> greets
<kbmonkey> I have an interesting problem to solve. I need to test if an Ubuntu 11.10 CD (official print) is a OK burn
<Kilos> they have the option when you boot from it dont they
<kbmonkey> the issue? the md5sum of the CD is _never_ the same as the ISO
<kbmonkey> as explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<kbmonkey> the CD in question does not get that far into the boot Kilos, so have to check it another way
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> if it cant boot then there must e something wrong
<Kilos> *be
<kbmonkey> catching on ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> problem is, I don't have this disc, somebody else does
<Kilos> maybe it was a bad iso download
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> official disc
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> thats not funny that serious
<kbmonkey> funny thing, I boot my 11.04 and it goes straight into setup mode, there is no boot menu to test it... what happened to the boot menu? :/
<kbmonkey> double lol
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> does anybody here have an official 11.10 CD to make an md5sum for me to compare? 
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: md5sums are published on releases.ubuntu.com
<kbmonkey> those md5sums do _not_ match CD's, only ISO's :/
<kbmonkey> that's my issue
<kbmonkey> *or* you can dd the CD through md5sum, but have to count the size of the ISO :p
<kbmonkey> yes, that would work. can somebody please tell me thebyte size of the 11.10 ISO?
<Kilos> you dont even get the option to try it rather than installing kbmonkey /
<kbmonkey> the site only lists in Megs :p
<Kilos> what happened to try it
<kbmonkey> try it?
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: you can also see the sizes on releases.ubuntu.com :)
<kbmonkey> boot it? no it cannot boot, hangs at an "isolinux " line
<kbmonkey> where, at http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ ?
<kbmonkey> it says 674M, md5sum needs the exact byte count
<kbmonkey> okay i'll go find it somewhere else
<Kilos> the fly downloaded it, wonder if he still has them
<Kilos> superfly, do you still have those iso's?
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/946124/
<superfly> Kilos: the 11.10 ones?
<Kilos> yes please superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: no, I don't think so
<kbmonkey> tumbleweed, I never knew one can do that. you are my hero and taught me something today! Thanks :)
<Kilos> np superfly 
<tumbleweed> everyone should know HTTP :P
<Mezenir> so ubuntu should be releasing pretty soon ?
<Kilos> few days
<Kilos> 28th i think
<Mezenir> saturday
<Mezenir> mmm
<superfly> No, tomorrow.
<Kilos> oh 26th
<tumbleweed> the release is tomorrow
<superfly> Likely tomorrow evening, though maybe as early as the late afternoon.
<Mezenir> they used to have a count down on their site
<Mezenir> not this time
<superfly> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<superfly> bit late for it now!
<kbmonkey> Interesting that the CD md5 doesn't match the ISO's. The empty space at disc-end affects the hash
<kbmonkey> that is why I needed the ISO length, to force md5 to only hash so many bytes. 
<kbmonkey> Thanks again tumbleweed 
<Mezenir> cool
<Mezenir> strange that its not on the front page
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what you gonna do now to get it fixed
<Kilos> cant you use that cd to make a new one
<Kilos> cp /dev/cdrom ubuntu.iso
<kbmonkey> that would make a bad iso if the disc is bad
<Kilos> have you tried it on another pc?
<kbmonkey> I don't have this disc on me Kilos, its somebody else who is having the problem
<kbmonkey> so I asked them to check it's md5sum to verify if the disc is OK :)
<Kilos> tell him just try in another pc
<kbmonkey> I'll ask, thanks oom
<Kilos> ai
<kbmonkey> lekker koud ne
<Kilos> lelik
<Kilos> shivered all day
<Kilos> reached only 17°c here
<Kilos> whats it like in Pmb
<Kilos> sleepy hollow
<kbmonkey> it was colder two days ago, when the front moved in
<kbmonkey> not too bad today, cold winds though
<Kilos> yeah cold wind here all day
<Mezenir> nite all
<Kilos> night mez
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> kbmonkey, cam you remember who got the cds to distribute last release in Pta
<Kilos> maybe maia would have records
<kbmonkey> the previous release? maia did, and sent them to other peeps
<Kilos> ya thats what i wanna find out who got them here
<Kilos> normally got a few left over
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> whats up?
<Kilos> down actually
<Kilos> temps
<Kilos> and the monkey battling to get a cd working that doesnt install
<Kilos> but via remote
<superfly> hiya magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> thats sounds hectic Kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey, tell magespawn 
<Kilos> hes checking md5 goodies and all
<Kilos> and its an official cd
<Kilos> i think its the pc
<kbmonkey> I asked them to check the CD integrity, will know more when I get areply :)
<magespawn> i have had problems with sata cdrom drives before 
<kbmonkey> I was thining perhaps its a sata thing
<kbmonkey> thinking*
<kbmonkey> or acpi
<magespawn> i usually make a live usb and do it that way
<Kilos> night guys. good luck with all you endeavours
<Kilos> sleep warm
<kbmonkey> oh he's gone...
<magespawn> hey back again
<magespawn> see Kilos is off to bed
<magespawn> has anybody read the millennium triology?
<kbmonkey> I finished the 2nd book 2 weeks ago magespawn 
<kbmonkey> have the 3rd, haven't started yet
<kbmonkey> I got stuck into Cryptonomicon by Neil Stephenson
<kbmonkey> You reading the trilogy magespawn ?
<Squirm> kbmonkey: what books are these?
<Squirm> and evening
<magespawn> yes kbmonkey on the third book now
<magespawn> the first is called the girl with the dragon tattoo
<Squirm> ah, want to read those
<magespawn> evening Squirm
<magespawn> they are good reading
<inetpro> tumbleweed: or just as follows
<inetpro> HEAD http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah, that's what I suggested
<tumbleweed> (lynx is just a convenient tool for making head requests)
<tumbleweed> curl can also do them, but the syntax is harder to remember
<inetpro> but there's a HEAD command and all
<inetpro> no need for curl nor lynx
<inetpro> uses the perl LWP-REQUEST module
<kbmonkey> good to know inetpro
<kbmonkey> yes they are good reads Squirm. the screenplays are good adaptations too
<Squirm> I'll read the books first
<kbmonkey> naturally they changed some of the story arcs a bit, as these things go
<kbmonkey> but stayed pretty true to the feel IMO
<kbmonkey> time to give the pc a break, reading sounds good now
<kbmonkey> chat laters...
<tumbleweed> inetpro: cor, that's been around since 1998 and I never noticed
<inetpro> tumbleweed: never to old to learn :-)
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-26
<magespawn> Morning all
<marcog> for those in cape town, don't forget the release party tomorrow
<marcog> https://www.facebook.com/events/329037227156204/
<tumbleweed> and #ubuntu-release-party now
<tumbleweed> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<charlvn> tumbleweed: thanks, installing it inside vmware now
<charlvn> gonna try the easy install; the beta didn't want to work like that so it would be interesting to see if the release does
<Squirm> hi
<zeref> YaawwN
<tumbleweed> charlvn: what went wrong before?
<charlvn> tumbleweed: no idea, just hanged with a blank screen
<charlvn> ah, worked this time!
<tumbleweed> ouch
<charlvn> oh no wait, it did a server install from ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<charlvn> what the heck?
<charlvn> worked fine with ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<tumbleweed> the -desktop- ISOs sohuldn't be able to do server installs
<tumbleweed> although, obviously, you can turn any ubuntu install into any other ubuntu install
<charlvn> no i don't think it's a proper server install, but it doesn't boot the desktop manager
<charlvn> so i log in at the command line
<tumbleweed> that sounds more like a ubg
<charlvn> yeah
<tumbleweed> what graphics card does vmware present?
<tumbleweed> (I don't assume much pre-release testing ahppens on vmware...)
<charlvn> yeah probably not
<charlvn> under virtual machine settings, it says the "Display" device is set to "Auto detect"
<charlvn> not sure what that means
<tumbleweed> what options do you have?
<charlvn> it won't let me change any of the settings
<superfly> charlvn: why are you using vmware?
<charlvn> wait lemme make a screenshot
<charlvn> superfly: for the lulz
<tumbleweed> charlvn: shut it down first
<tumbleweed> you can't change that kind of thing while its running
<superfly> charlvn: VirtualBox will give you better performance
<charlvn> tumbleweed: http://i.imgur.com/W2k2K.png
<charlvn> tumbleweed: ah yes, you're right, now i can change stuff
<charlvn> superfly: benchmarks?
<tumbleweed> err nafc
<charlvn> yeah weird
<charlvn> what is the new desktop manager in ubuntu called... maybe i can start it manually
<charlvn> not gdm right?
<tumbleweed> lightdm
<charlvn> ah yes, thanks
<tumbleweed> if it starts manually, please report a bug, that's something we want to get to the bottom of
<charlvn> ah, it started! sudo lightdm did the trick
<charlvn> managed to log in and am now on the desktop
<charlvn> except the time is wrong but virtualbox always sets the time zone to pst or something, that's a vmware issue
<tumbleweed> charlvn: it was a clean install, not an upgrade?
<charlvn> s/virtualbox/vmware/
<charlvn> yes it was a clean install
<charlvn> you say i should report it somewhere? never reported a bug before, any pointers?
<charlvn> i know a lot of people can get pretty pissed if you don't file a bug properly so i'm careful :)
<tumbleweed> charlvn: ideally, first check if you can reproduce it
<tumbleweed> charlvn: but just do a fairly simple report saying what you did and what vmware you are using. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<charlvn> tumbleweed: ok thanks
<charlvn> mmm getting a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable on that url atm
<tumbleweed> ok, just run "ubuntu-bug lightdm"
<charlvn> cool thanks
<charlvn> ah got the page now after a refresh
<charlvn> seems like the server is taking some strain due to the release :)
<superfly> charlvn: none at hand, but I do know that VB makes use of the hardware wherever possible, while VMware does full virtualisation
<charlvn> tumbleweed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/988847
<tumbleweed> charlvn: would you mind seeing if that still happens in a new install?
<tumbleweed> charlvn: hrmm @modified.conffile..etc.init.lightdm.conf: [deleted]
<charlvn> tumbleweed: that right there probably explains the issue
<charlvn> that was the info that the ubuntu-bug tool collected
<tumbleweed> do you have a /etc/init/lightdm.conf?
<charlvn> i think that's a "feature" of the easy install option
<charlvn> let me double check
<tumbleweed> it shouldn't have been able to start without that
<tumbleweed> what is this "easy install" you speak of?
<charlvn> nope indeed i don't
<charlvn> i'm not entirely sure how it works but it automates the installation
<tumbleweed> ok, try not using that
<tumbleweed> that sounds like something that should be reported to vmware...
<charlvn> i'm almost 100% sure it will work then
<charlvn> let me try to reinstall with and without
<kbmonkey> lo o/
<charlvn> hi kbmonkey 
<charlvn> superfly: to get back to your point, vmware workstation even has partial support for 3d hardware acceleration, which afaik virtualbox does not
<tumbleweed> IIRC the commercial virtualbox did
<charlvn> that's possible, never used it
<charlvn> vmware workstation has drivers that you can install that dramatically increases performance, just like virtualbox
<tumbleweed> those are getting standardised to a large degree
<tumbleweed> virtio etc.
<charlvn> it should, that would make things a heck of a lot easier
<charlvn> debian detects and installs the virtualbox ose drivers automatically during the installation process
<charlvn> i don't think ubuntu does this yet, although i haven't tested 12.04 inside of virtualbox yet
<tumbleweed> faor the last few years, ubuntu has supported virtio out the box
<charlvn> it's possible that it doesn't ship in the iso and that debian just downloads them automatically during the installation
<tumbleweed> nothing that needs to be installed
<tumbleweed> it also has the vmware video driver
<tumbleweed> which KVM also implements
<charlvn> interesting, when i did an ubuntu 11.10 desktop install inside of virtualbox, it popped something up about installing the virtualbox drivers
<charlvn> so it has them in the repo somewhere
<charlvn> just didn't install them immediately during the initial installation
<charlvn> is it true though that vmware doesn't support hardware virtualisation?
<charlvn> http://www.vmware.com/support/ws80/doc/releasenotes_workstation_80.html#Installation_Requirements
<charlvn> why would it require a "64-bit x86 CPU" then
<charlvn> tumbleweed: ok did a new clean install and got the same problem, going to try without the easy install now
<kbmonkey> I use qemu with kvm (hardware virt). It works fantastic, I have not tried 3D accel yet though
<tumbleweed> I don't think it does 3D acceleration, although I saw someone experimenting with it last year
<charlvn> never tried using qemu/kvm for gui installs myself, only for command line installs (mostly for "server purposes" or whatever you want to call it)
<charlvn> qemu is pure software emulation but kvm enables hardware virtualisation
<tumbleweed> kvm was a qemu fork, but I tihnk it's got all the momentum these days
<tumbleweed> kvm is the only VM tool I use
<charlvn> "KVM also requires a modified QEMU although work is underway to get the required changes upstream."
<charlvn> it has been saying that for years... i wonder how it's going with the upstreaming :)
<charlvn> from http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<charlvn> but yeah... for virtualisation on servers i always go straight to kvm
<charlvn> but at this point all the servers i use are virtual servers that are hosted on physical servers ran by other people
<charlvn> so not something i spend much time thinking about
<charlvn> tumbleweed: the clean install without using easy install worked perfectly, booted straight into lightdm
<charlvn> i am installing vmware tools now manually inside the vm to see if that breaks it...
<superfly> charlvn: my open source VB has support for 3D acceleration
<charlvn> superfly: that's good news, which version?
<superfly> dunno, whichever version has been in Ubuntu for the last year
<charlvn> hmmm
<charlvn> can you get gnome 3 to run?
<charlvn> gnome shell or whatever people call it now
<charlvn> that was mainly what i was having trouble with
<superfly> I'm not too clued up on VMware these days though, other than it's still not open source (which VB is, for the most part) and when using it for servers for a certain high profile site it SUCKED performance wise
<superfly> charlvn: dunno, I don't use Gnome, but KDE  runs with all the bells and whistles
<charlvn> yeah kde indeed runs fine, but that doesn't need 3d acceleration
<charlvn> gnome3 is a pain in that regard
<superfly> charlvn: if you want all the bells and whistles (the fancy effects) it does
<superfly> and it runs with all the effects in VB
<charlvn> from my experience, vmware workstation is about the same as virtualbox on a desktop when it comes to performance
<superfly> and IIRC I got Unity 3D working fine in VB
<charlvn> the big difference is obviously that virtualbox is floss and vmware is proprietary
<charlvn> if i recall correctly, i had no trouble with unity either, only with gnome3
<charlvn> in any case, i got ubuntu 12.04 working perfectly now inside vmware workstation by not using the easy install and installing vmware tools afterwards
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> happy pangolin day
<kbmonkey> XD nuvolari 
<charlvn> http://www.vulkaner.no/n/africa/somalia/pangolin.jpg <- "hello!" :P
<charlvn> cute little things http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/extinction-countdown/files/2012/02/pangolin.jpg
<charlvn> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/07/photogalleries/pangolin-poaching-soup-pictures/index.html <- yuck
<nuvolari> lyk vir my maar baie 'skurf' :P
<kbmonkey> thanks for that charlvn :P
<kbmonkey> yuck, meats :(
<kbmonkey> cute little things indeed!
<kbmonkey> wonder what sound they make
<zeref> grrrrr grrrr grrrrr
<zeref> pew pew weo weo
<zeref> :D
<charlvn> nuvolari: sorry what does "skurf" mean?
<charlvn> doesn't seem relevant http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/skurf
<charlvn> kbmonkey: they probably sound quite cute until they land in the soup... after that they probably don't say much :P
<zeref> o0o0
<magespawn> You will be very fortunate to ever see pne in the wild.
<magespawn> One
<nuvolari> charlvn: rough
<charlvn> ah rough.. still don't understand but ok :P
<kbmonkey> ha ha 'skurf', I like that
<charlvn> well the pangolins look quite "skurf" on the outside so biologically speaking that is probably correct :P
<nuvolari> I can see it's home time. The download speed nearly doubled
<kbmonkey> everybody is off youtube and facebook :p
<zeref> lol
<kbmonkey> downloading 12.04? ;)
<charlvn> today we are teleworking when we are at home and telehobbying when we are at work
<nuvolari> that's true
<kbmonkey> *snorts*
<magespawn> Ha nice one
<charlvn> kbmonkey: don't snort too hard or you'll end up like this http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-fucking-love-cocaine-cocaine-bear
<charlvn> and alas it is 5 and home time for me as well... ciao all
<kbmonkey> that bear is very excitable
<kbmonkey> ciao ciao
<zeref> looonnnngg weekend :D
<kbmonkey> right... lets nuke this pc and dd ubuntu across.
<kbmonkey> *cue music montage*
<nuvolari> o/ i'm off
<kbmonkey> ciao nuvolari 
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> wonder if there will be a big diff between the beta2 and final release
<magespawn> Later all.
<superfly> Dum de dum de dum...
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> I know this is Ubuntu
<Squirm> but with a basic install of debian, any ideas how to stop my monitor turning off every (what I guess is) 15min
<Kilos> oh my Squirm i just got ian to download the debian iso for me 
<Kilos> what does it look like?
<Kilos> no power settings anywhere?
<Squirm> depends what DE you use
<zeref> Squirm: gnome-screensaver
<zeref> settings there
<Squirm> I started with a debian basic install.
<Squirm> zeref: I dont have gnome
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> which DE
<Squirm> umm
<Squirm> one I put together?
<Squirm> pekwm as the window manager, pcmanfm as file manager
<Kilos> lol squirmian
<zeref> o0o0o0o0o0
<Squirm> I started from an install with no xorg
<Squirm> X11
<Squirm> w/e
<zeref> ummm in /usr/bin/ there are some screensaver settings there
<zeref> i think its one of the xscreensaver , have not that in a loooong while
<Kilos> zeref, do you know bebian?
<Kilos> debian
<Squirm> Kilos: Ubuntu is built on debian
<zeref> Kilos: yep
<Squirm> if you install GDE, it'll look like Ubuntu with GDE
<Kilos> oh so gnome is part of it
<Squirm> and feel like Ubuntu
<Kilos> thats nice
<Kilos> telkom kinda sucks in rustenburg
<zeref> yep, but tthere is a bit oc configuing involved
<Squirm> Gnome, KDE, LXDE, etc
<Kilos> the debian dvd iso download says its gonna take 4 days
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> LOL
<Kilos> thats much worse than 3g
<Kilos> like gprs about
<zeref> do you want to move to debian Kilos
<Kilos> zeref, i am kinda hooked on gnome so im looking for another os thats not gonna use lotsa data with updates all the time
<Kilos> googled lubuntu but only find 11.04
<Squirm> Kilos: you could install fedora with gnome
<Squirm> though I use it on my office pc, don't really like fedora
<Kilos> does debian also update all the time?
<zeref> nope
<zeref> debian is like an LTS
<zeref> super LTS
<Kilos> ah that sounds good then
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> before squeeze, it was a few years before they released a version
<Kilos> because ian sometimes takes 4 months to get here
<Kilos> Banlam, hi what os are you using?
<zeref> i've got debian as my server, hardly any updates
<Squirm> my debian server has been up 80 days
<Squirm> 80 becuase I think I forgot to pay my account. so it died
<Kilos> lol
<zeref> Kilos: debian still uses gnome 2.3 :)
<Kilos> then maybe i will stick there zeref 
<Kilos> but will try keep maverick going as long as possible first
<zeref> 10.04?
<zeref> :whistle:
<Kilos> 10.0
<Kilos> 10.10
<Squirm> Kilos: no 12.04?
<zeref> i mean why not 10.04
<Kilos> pc cant do unity and the classic gnome wasnt as stable as 10.10
<Kilos> i have 11.04 xubuntu on a small drive but it has probs with its apt
<zeref> i'm sure gnome-stable in 12.04 will be solid
<zeref> *gnome-classic
<Kilos> yeah maybe but all the updating kills my data
<Kilos> but i will definitely try it
<Squirm> don't update?
<Kilos> dont really wanna leave ubuntu
<Kilos> you have to do the first update and that a few hundred megs of data
<zeref> get ubuntu 10.04.4
<Kilos> i have 10.04 as well but 10.10 worked better
<Kilos> is that 10.04.4 a typo?
<Squirm> 10.04 is an LTS isn't it?
<Kilos> yeah
<zeref> *10.04.3
<Kilos> zeref, where are you getting the .3 and .4 from
<zeref> all LTS have like *servce pack" updates
<Kilos> oh didnt know that
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<superfly> Missed all the action, did I?
<inetpro> superfly: action?
<superfly> inetpro: some chatter
<kbmonkey> yay it worked!
<kbmonkey> copied ubuntu install from a disk to another
<zeref> woah, who has 12.04 already 
<superfly> zeref: um, I've been running it since the first beta
<nuvolari> o/
 * nuvolari starts upgrading
<kbmonkey> *jealous face*
<zeref> superfly: any difference
<superfly> zeref: between 11.10 and 12.04?
<superfly> lots
<superfly> KDE 4.8
<zeref> beta and final
<superfly> oh, I dunno
<superfly> been upgrading incrementally, so I can't really say
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<zeref> for me beta was slow, + using >1GB of ram
<inetpro> zeref: I don't think the usage of more RAM is a bit thing
<inetpro> s/bit thing/bad thing/
<zeref> nah, at start up 500MB
<zeref> o0o0
<inetpro> I would almost say the more RAM used, the better
<inetpro> that's what it is there for after all
<inetpro> and what is slow?
<inetpro> it's all relative
<zeref> bootup was slow, unity was slow
<nuvolari> anyone used the mysql tools?
<nuvolari> *the new mysql tools
<nuvolari> I've seen it swiftly at work this week
<nuvolari> but it was really not intuitive
<nuvolari> took both of us way too long to figure out how to create a schema with the new tool
<kbmonkey> i've _seen_ it briefly nuvolari, cant say much from using it
<magespawn> Evening all
<kbmonkey> lo magespawn o/
<magespawn> Whats up?
<kbmonkey> setting up a pc with ubuntu so my dad can try it out
<kbmonkey> and learning some urwid while i wait for it to finish
<magespawn> urwid?
<superfly> heya magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<kbmonkey> urwid is a python ncurses widget library
<magespawn> Ty
<magespawn> Joust googled
<magespawn> Just
<nuvolari> oh pooh. : ( this is the issue with customized systems: you're screwed when upgrading
<zeref> customized systems??
<nuvolari> zeref: lots of non-standard packages
<nuvolari> I don't know what exactly :P
<nuvolari> but I think I did a clean install for 11.10 and now it complains for something on upgrade, then exits
<superfly> nuvolari: I disabled all PPA's and other repositories, and then I did a plain "upgrade" to the latest version of oneiric, and then I did a dist-upgrade
<nuvimob> ugh, this doesn't make sense...
<nuvimob> why would there be an alternate disc when it still wants to download from the net?
<nuvimob> maybe I should just switch to a rolling release distress
<nuvimob> distro 
<nuvimob> Hmm. it only now makes sense what you said superfly :-P 
<superfly> nuvimob: ?
<superfly> oh, the ppas
<nuvimob> ya
<superfly> I've been toying with the idea of installing Arch
 * nuvimob tries to be patient tonight
<superfly> apparently they have a very vanilla version of KDE, and some folks say it's better than the version of KDE in Kubuntu
<nuvimob> ye, me too, but I had issues with Java, but on a virtual machine though
<nuvimob> getting ticked off
<nuvimob> I really don't want to wait untill Monday
<nuvimob> to do a net install
<nuvimob> this is not funny at all
<nuvimob> my worst upgrade experience so far
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<superfly> tumbleweed: I've installed debian in a VM so that I can get back to packaging that app
<superfly> is there an "official" list somewhere of packages I should install for building packages?
<tumbleweed> superfly: packaging-dev is a fairly recent attempt at that
<superfly> hrm, let me see if I have that
<superfly> nope
<superfly> tumbleweed: I have Debian 6.0.4
<tumbleweed> superfly: I recommend using unstable / precise for packaging work
<superfly> OK
<superfly> I just downloaded the ISO they recommended... 
<tumbleweed> yeah, we only really release the stable releases :)
<tumbleweed> you can use squeeze, you'll just have some older tools. That's not a problem, though
 * superfly upgrades to unstable
<superfly> tumbleweed: bandwidth isn't a problem :-)
<superfly> well, I'm going to hit the hay, tumbleweed I'll see you tomorrow... I'll be there in the morning.
<magespawn> Night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-27
 * nuvolari wakes up from his keyboard
<nuvolari> whu what? huh?
 * nuvolari continues upgrade
<nuvolari> *sigh&
<nuvolari> *restarting to see what's broken*
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> o/
<superfly> charlvn: I'm running Gnome Shelll 3D on Debian in VB right now...
 * superfly needs to pack up and head off to the release party
 * tumbleweed waves from an empty release party
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'll see you in 15 minutes, just copied a couple of games to my netbook
<tumbleweed> :)
<marcog> tumbleweed: people there yet?
<tumbleweed> marcog: there's 3 of us
<tumbleweed> why aren't you here?
<marcog> tumbleweed: bed is comfy in the morning
<marcog> jason and i are discussing potential plans to get out of bed
<marcog> :P
<tumbleweed> :)
<marcog> we're heading there in about 10 mins
<charlvn> enjoy the release party all!
<tumbleweed> thanks
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/JStO0.png
<marcog> Maaz: latest tweet from marcog
<Maaz> marcog: "Pangolin cake! #ubuntu #realeaseparty http://t.co/MoDKuNpX" 3 minutes and 2 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/marcog/statuses/195824593984954369
<tumbleweed> marcog: "realease" ?
<marcog> fuuu
<superfly> It's a real release, you see ;-)
<marcog> heh
<charlvn> marcog: i'm really impressed with the number of girls you have in that pic
<charlvn> usually we have a lot of trouble attracting girls to these types of events
<marcog> charlvn: and there were 2 more not in that pic :)
<charlvn> amazing
<charlvn> ali-g style "respek"
<marcog> well henk (meep/zay) organised not me :P
<Hodgestar> How is the pangolin cake?
<tumbleweed> quite sweet
<tumbleweed> scaly too
<superfly> the scales are really sweet
<marcog> tumbleweed: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/handouts/12.04BALUGHandout.pdf
<charlvn> sounds like a competitor to http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/gay-bacon-strips
<charlvn> the scales, i mean
<AlphaGuyy> Molo
<magespawn> Evening y'all
<superfly> tumbleweed: I've just filed the ITP
<Kilos> hello superfly and all others
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<Kilos> superfly, can you please check to see if i have made the right mods to this command
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<Kilos> http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know what zsync is, I've never used it
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> its a way of updating an iso before you burn it to cd
<superfly> Kilos: well, do those two ".zsync" urls exist?
<Kilos> the lucid one worked for me now i am trying to get the right one for precise so ian can update the iso before he brings it here
<Kilos> cocooncrash, is this correct
<Kilos>  zsync -i http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<cocooncrash> superfly: zsync is rsync over HTTP
<Kilos> eish i left some out
<superfly> cocooncrash: ah
<cocooncrash> Kilos: No
<Kilos> zsync -i ubuntu.iso http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<cocooncrash> Kilos: -i is to point to an existing local file to resume from
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Is ubuntu.iso something you've already downloaded?
<Kilos> yes ian has already downloaded it and i told him to put it on his desktop then run the command
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Then yes, that last one is correct.
<Kilos> great thank you. 
<Kilos> see cocooncrash its not just when maaz is sick i need your help
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charlvn> why does mybroadband.co.za look like a mobile site now?
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/qGzqn.png
<charlvn> sounds like faulty user agent sniffing
<charlvn> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi charlvn isnt it for mobile broadband
<charlvn> i thought it always looked like a normal site
<charlvn> until now
<charlvn> are you getting the same thing
<Kilos> lol the fone peeps have different ideas
<Kilos> i went there long ago, but dunno now anymore
<nuvolari> o/ hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi there nuvolari all well?
<nuvolari> inetpro: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120427122707710 (if you don't have time, just read everything before the first grey box
<nuvolari> Kilos: yes thank you! Are you well too?
<Kilos> yes ty nuvolari 
<nuvolari> I took a big-ish break from the lappy today :D
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> spent some quality time with my folks :>
<Kilos> 20 mins?
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> a couple of hours 
<Kilos> lekker
<nuvolari> drove around to Stanger and back, and took them to some quiet beach
<Kilos> thats nice. when i see the beaches on the idiot box nowadays you are lucky you can find a quiet one
<nuvolari> ye, I like that particular beach. I guess it's because it's too much effort for most people to get to it
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> I dunno why, but today was very long :-/
<Kilos> lol you werent busy thats why
<Kilos> when you trying to get something done then time flies
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<magespawn> Evening all
<zeref> herro
<magespawn> Whats up?
<zeref> nothing much, just reading up on some stuff
<zeref> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/mark-shuttleworth-talks-new-icon-theme-criticisms-gnome-shell-ubuntu-on-tvs-phones/
<magespawn> Playing angry birds here
<magespawn> zeref any more thougths on the tennis game@
<zeref> ummm, i'm not working on it atm, since i'm working on a java project for school, its due soon
<zeref> but i did stop at socket progaramming
<zeref> but i can share the files if you wan to have a look see
<zeref> magespawn: ?
<magespawn> I thought it was you who wasmtalking about the game you were working on in python?
<magespawn> Sorry missedmthat part of the conversation
<zeref> 21:31 < zeref> ummm, i'm not working on it atm, since i'm working on a java  project for school, its due soon
<zeref> 21:32 < zeref> but i did stop at socket progarammi
<zeref> 21:34 < zeref> but i can share the files if you wan to have a look see
<magespawn> That wouod be cool
<magespawn> Would
<magespawn> Typing gremlins got me tonight
<zeref> k, i need sort then out and stuff.
<zeref> gief emailz then i can send them to you
<magespawn> eamesgreg@gmail.com
<magespawn> Could also set up something in githun or bazzar
<magespawn> Github
<zeref> hmmmm, will look into that
<magespawn> Well then other people like kbmonkey can also have a look, he knows a 'bit' more than i do.
<charlvn> github has become the new programming cult - it used to be SF, then Google Code and now GH
<magespawn> Anyone wouod work, I thought SF was only for hosting.
<magespawn> Would
<zeref> hmmm
<charlvn> SF also has version control
<charlvn> but they are good for large downloads like virtual machine images or isos
<charlvn> because they have various mirrors around the world
<charlvn> that's not the case with github
<charlvn> i used to have a bunch of OVA packages up on there, 12GB in total
<charlvn> but they got outdated and i discontinued the project a few months ago
<magespawn> Right
<zeref> magespawn: will send on sunday
<magespawn> Cool zeref
<charlvn> it can take a few days though to get it onto mirrors if the file is a couple of GB large, i found
<charlvn> but eventually it will sync
<magespawn> charlvn what were you working on?
<charlvn> a project to make available ova packages of various popular linux distributions
<charlvn> there are other similar projects now though
<magespawn> I see
<magespawn> I am off, see y'all later
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> anybody used django?
<tumbleweed> yes
<conradvo> hi has any body install 12,04
<tumbleweed> yes
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> 12.04 was a breeze when I finally realized I will have to add nomodeset just to get into it initially :/
<bakuman> been running it from alpha
<zeref> tumbleweed: how is it, easy to learn? powerfull?
<tumbleweed> pretty easy, pretty powerful
<bakuman> and more stable than 11.10
<nlsthzn> +1
<bakuman> I am waiting to see if Ubuntu keeps the boost in ratings it got on distrowatch.
<zeref> since unity has matured, i think that people will come back to ubuntu and leave mint :whistle:
<bakuman> only time will tell
<zeref> I wonder how many users are using Mate or cinnamon
<nlsthzn> enough people know about Ubuntu not to use Distrowatch to get it
<bakuman> that is true as well
<bakuman> there are also dvd's given out
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-28
<magespawn> Good morning.
<roryy> ello
<magespawn> Howdy, a new face, when did you start coming here?
<roryy> ag, i pop onto irc one every 6 months for a few days
<magespawn> Cool
<magespawn> This channel is normally pretty quite, now there lots of peeps
<magespawn> afternoon all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> busy watching this in youtube quite interesting http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UghlW1TsMA&feature=youtube_gdata
<magespawn> hacking in the 80's and 90's
<superfly> magespawn: looks interesting... will have to watch it when junior isn't watching a movie next to me
<magespawn> ahh the kids. fish one use to fall asleep in my lap while I was playing starcraft
<magespawn> 300 baud modems
<magespawn> 5 1/2 inch floppies
<magespawn> superfly what would you use to encrypt email
<magespawn> or files
<superfly> IIRC you can use PGP or GnuPG
<magespawn> when I found out what that means I thought it was quite funny
<zeref> o00o, interesting watch: http://www.thefilterbubble.com/ted-talk
<magespawn> this sort of thing has been going on since we started looking for information
<magespawn> you must learn to get rid of your own patterns
<magespawn> now it happens automatically bit like the the tv remote control
<magespawn> not really a bit fan of the facebook timelinehave missed things from friends who are not that active
<magespawn> big
<charlvn> magespawn: i also use gpg or sometimes bcrypt (blowfish)
<magespawn> cool why change from one to the other?
<charlvn> they both support symmetric passphrase-based encryption for files but i'm quite interested to know which one is more secure
<magespawn> a video on how to use vim for those who do not know http://www.everymanit.com/2010/09/15/vim-for-file-editing/
<charlvn> gpg also supports ppk (asymmetric) encryption
<tumbleweed> gpg supports a lot more encryption options than bcrypt
<magespawn> be interesting to find out, i need one that will run on different platforms
<charlvn> yeah it's much more advanced, you can have a keyring etc
<tumbleweed> there in gpg / pgp pretty much everywhere
<charlvn> bcrypt is simple and afaik quite secure but limited in terms of functionality
<charlvn> magespawn: gpg is cross-platform, not sure of bcrypt
<charlvn> but blowfish is pretty popular so i assume it would be too
<tumbleweed> blowfish isn't that popular these days, but it isn't signidficantly broken
<charlvn> blowfish usually gets used for backend purposes, very rarely by normal users
<magespawn> no support for windows but will run in cygwin
<charlvn> only reason i use and know about it is because it is my job (software development)
<magespawn> tumbleweed do you use one?
<charlvn> http://codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-password/
<tumbleweed> these days, you'd usually use AES
<magespawn> sorry i lie there is a windows binary for blowfish
<tumbleweed> magespawn: gpg, we use gpg signatures to authenticate debian & ubuntu uploads
<charlvn> depends on the purpose, bcrypt is super efficient for symmetric key encryption
<tumbleweed> magespawn: blowfish is just a cipher, you'll find implementations for it everywhere
<charlvn> but... if you need PPK you need to go AES
<tumbleweed> e.g. it's one of the many supported by gpg
<tumbleweed> charlvn: AES is a symmetric cipher
<tumbleweed> just like blowfish
<charlvn> just checked on the wikipedia, that's indeed correct, not sure why i thought otherwise
<magespawn> is it possible to break the encryption? practically speaking?
<charlvn> everything is possible, depends on the computing resources you have at your disposal
<tumbleweed> no known way. Usually any attacks go through side channels or implementation mistakes
<magespawn> right thanks a lot guys, i have to take kids home now, will see you all a bit later
<charlvn> http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/03/ff_nsadatacenter/
<charlvn> lol while searching for that link i found this: http://en.shiapost.com/?p=2260
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> just popped in for coffee
<Kilos> hi there charlvn 
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> wiped xubuntu off 6g drive and installed natty and without updating have been installing everything from saved natty archives with gdebi
<Kilos> what a job
<charlvn> superfly: here's the problem i'm having with VB http://i.imgur.com/doZOK.png
<superfly> charlvn: it gave me that message, and then I went and switched on 3D acceleration, and I have full Gnome 3
<superfly> s/3/Shell/
<charlvn> ok lemme try that.. hold on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<superfly> but, I'm not a Gnomer, so I don't know anything more than what I did
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> charlvn: also, my Gnome 3 was in Debian, so it may differ from Ubuntu
<charlvn> this is on fedora core
<superfly> and Fedora :-)
<charlvn> in principle it shouldn't matter unless there is some strange driver problem
<superfly> yeah
<charlvn> weird, enabled 3d acceleration in the virtual machine settings
<charlvn> but it still doesn't work
<superfly> charlvn: did you shut the machine down and restart it?
<charlvn> yeah of course
<charlvn> very strange
<superfly> charlvn: I presume you also have the guest utils installed?
<charlvn> no this is booting from the live cd, so i think that must be the problem
<charlvn> ok lemme do an install and get the drivers in there
<Kilos> bbl
<charlvn> i never understand why they hide the install option under system tools
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> you would think they would make it simpler
<charlvn> yeah weird
<charlvn> fedora, wtf srsly
<charlvn> hold on
<charlvn> installer started complaining that the installation media is corrupt - then did a md5sum and the .iso is perfect
<charlvn> hit retry, continued working
<Kilos> superfly, i did apt-get update without internet connection. and saw it said failed to get to a whole lotta sites. can i give those links to ian and will he be able to get the security updates etc. here is a sample link
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease 
<superfly> Kilos: no, those won't work
<Kilos> or wont a browser go there
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> Kilos: they aren't links
<Kilos> so its gotta be done throught apt-get then ?
<Kilos> sigh
<charlvn> lol http://i.imgur.com/meI3K.png
<superfly> yes
<charlvn> ok serves me right for using fedora :P
<charlvn> (and complaining about it on an ubuntu channel of all things)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> charlvn, you also chasing gnome?
<charlvn> Kilos: yes and not catching up to it apparently ;)
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> at least im not alone
<Kilos> maybe ill go kubuntu
<superfly> charlvn: from what I've heard, Gnome Shell is in 12.04, it's just not installed by default
<charlvn> +1
<charlvn> yes it's the gnome-shell package
<Kilos> then the fly will go gray quick
<charlvn> i installed that yesterday inside vmware and it worked perfectly
<superfly> Kilos: no more than I already am :-P
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> i should try inside ubuntu now
<charlvn> s/ubuntu/virtualbox/
<Kilos> superfly, you gray already?
<superfly> Kilos: no, and I won't before a long time
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> charlvn, http://www.filiwiese.com/installing-gnome-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<charlvn> Kilos: ah interesting, very interesting
<charlvn> i think i did it wrong then
<charlvn> because i never sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> ok gonna try it a bit later, thanks
<Kilos> good luck
<superfly> and you shouldn't... one should steer clear of unofficial repositories
<Kilos> charlvn, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Kilos> if that works i will go 12.04 when i get a cd
<charlvn> superfly: i think there is room for unofficial repos, but as always, caution should be applied
<charlvn> superfly: the only ppa i'm using at the moment is for exfat http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6537878/how-to-mount-a-exfat-partition-in-ubuntu-11-04
<superfly> charlvn: yeah, the problem is that PPA's are becoming so "mainstream" that people are throwing caution to the wind
<superfly> charlvn: I maintain a PPA ;-)
<superfly> (two, technically)
<charlvn> yeah that's probably true
<charlvn> but most people are pushing for features, not for stability
<superfly> ya
<charlvn> that's why lots of people moved away from debian and centos
 * superfly is sorta in the process of getting his software into Debian, and thus Ubuntu, so that there will be no need for PPAs
<charlvn> when i first saw people running fedora on a server i freaked (this was many years ago)
<superfly> charlvn: I'd still freak if I saw anyone running fedora on a server
<superfly> it's not meant for servers
<charlvn> Kilos: i think when i installed the gnome-shell yesterday without the ppa i got "gnome classic" or whatever people want to call it
<charlvn> it looked exactly the same as i'm used to from the old gnome
<charlvn> superfly: amazon ec2 offers fedora only, no centos
<superfly> charlvn: they offer Ubuntu though, and I'd far rather run Ubuntu than Fedora
<Kilos> ah as in classic on 11.04 but if you look at freecell in games the colours are shocking
<charlvn> superfly: yeah same here
<Kilos> this switch to ubity has rattled many feathers
<charlvn> Kilos: ah yeah haven't spent too much time with that
<charlvn> yeah indeed
<Kilos> *unity
<superfly> I think it's ruffled far fewer feathers than the media tries to tell us
<superfly> Empty vessels make the most noise, as do ruffled feathers.
<Kilos> im just going by the mails on our lists
<Kilos> peeps like lee sharp
<superfly> Kilos: like I said, empty vessels make the most noise
<superfly> ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i better not say another word
<charlvn> ah no sorry, i was wrong, apparently they do support centos https://aws.amazon.com/amis/rightimage-centos-5-2-base-image-beta-version-4-0-2-32-bit
<charlvn> but it's community contributed
<Kilos> when i get another graphics card i will try ubity
<Kilos> unity
<charlvn> in the short list back when i used it (2009/2010) i didn't see that option in my panel though
<charlvn> probably only officially supported distros, tried to get a list of them now but can't find it
<Kilos> charlvn, http://www.techlw.com/2012/02/install-gnome-shell-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<Kilos> do they also say PPA
<charlvn> rackspace does support centos fedora ubuntu and debian officially
<charlvn> "Choose from a variety of popular 64-bit Linux® Distributions—Ubuntu, Debian, Gentoo, CentOS, Fedora, Arch and Red Hat Enterprise Linux"
<charlvn> http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/cloud_hosting_products/servers/
<charlvn> Kilos: ah yeah that's exactly what i did yesterday
<charlvn> but my desktop did not look like the second screenshot
<charlvn> weird
<Kilos> you musta missed something
<charlvn> yeah
<charlvn> ok i'll install it under virtualbox in any case and then try to see if i can get it to work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you tried unity ChanServ 
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> eish
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> that was for you charlvn 
<Kilos> lol
<charlvn> yeah i'm actually using it right now on my macbook pro
<charlvn> but i'm not a big fan
<Kilos> i am so used to typing three characters and then tab
<Kilos> ah
<charlvn> yeah same here
<Kilos> were all creatures of habid
<Kilos> habit
<Kilos> bbl
<charlvn> just ate pancake with rhubarb - it's better than it sounds
<charlvn> ok results are in
<charlvn> no need for the ppa just install gnome-shell
<charlvn> enable 3d acceleration in virtualbox and it works perfectly
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/VDDal.png
<charlvn> the mandatory screenshot
<charlvn> according to the folks on #ubuntu-nl, the ppa is unnecessary
<tumbleweed> it shouldn't have been necessary in oneiric either
<charlvn> i can try it, since i'm still running it here on my host os
<charlvn> oneiric = 11.10 right? the names keep confusing me
<tumbleweed> yes
<charlvn> ok busy installing now
<charlvn> need to close xchat to log out and test it, brb
<charlvn> ok in gnome3 now - it's slow even on my mbp8.1 which is only a year old (with an intel core i5)
<charlvn> not too impressed so far
<charlvn> running natively i mean, on ubuntu 11.10
<magespawn> Evening all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<charlvn> superfly: thanks for the tip regarding enabling 3d acceleration
<charlvn> works really nicely
<superfly> charlvn: np... been using it for ages, actually
<charlvn> strange that it isn't enabled by default but i'm sure there is a good reason for that
<charlvn> for most virtual machines i'm sure you won't need it in any case
<charlvn> ok i'm going to take a shower bbl
<superfly> yeah, I think it's to make sure it works out of the box on most setups
<magespawn> Right lets see if I can stay here this time
<charlvn> ok back
<charlvn> lol magespawn both you and psydroid quit and entered right after each other
<magespawn> Maybe it is an alergic reaction
<charlvn> there is a certain type of sauce that can create that reaction in some... http://i.imgur.com/dSgkr.png
<charlvn> with added vitamin cool
<psydroid> oh, hi charlvn
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<psydroid> my battery ran out
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> ok then it was completely unrelated :P
<psydroid> :)
<psydroid> we're on different continents too
<magespawn> 4chan is now html5 https://boards.4chan.org/g/res/24506058
<magespawn> Well thats a relief
<charlvn> http://validator.w3.org/unicorn/check?ucn_uri=https%3A%2F%2Fboards.4chan.org%2Fhtmlnew%2F
<charlvn> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Fboards.4chan.org%2Fhtmlnew%2F
<charlvn> still needs a bit of work apparently but it's already a huge improvement
<charlvn> http://validator.nu/?doc=https%3A%2F%2Fboards.4chan.org%2Fhtmlnew%2F
<charlvn> psydroid: you could both be using the same irc server though
<charlvn> the trouble could be on the server's end
<psydroid> charvn, that would certainly be possible
<kbmonkey> hello
<psydroid> hello kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> nice long weekend, hey? 
<psydroid> yeah
<magespawn> Hey kbmonkey, do not really know what a long weekend is, but the days off are nice
<charlvn> it's a nice break
<charlvn> s/break/extra long break/
<kbmonkey> the main difference magespawn, is instead of doing work you have to do, and doing work you want to do ;)
<charlvn> lol +1
<magespawn> Mm, I live in a very nice place, I never have to do work I do not want to do.
<charlvn> magespawn: ever had to do the dishes
<charlvn> ?
<magespawn> All the time
<charlvn> well if you enjoy doing the dishes, good for you :P
<magespawn> But I still choose to
<charlvn> well if you don't do the dishes... they heap up :(
<superfly> kbmonkey: I dunno, I want to work when I go to work.
<superfly> or rather, I'm doing what I enjoy when I go to work
<magespawn> No not really but I dislike having no clean plates more
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> well said
<charlvn> otherwise, you could just throw all the dirty dishes away right?
<charlvn> but then there are no clean ones
<magespawn> If i had that much money it might be an option but I really have a problem with wastage
<roryy> cut out the middleman.  eat out of the pot.
<magespawn> So maybe I could donate them to charity or something, along with the left over food.
<charlvn> talking about luxury problems... :P
<magespawn> Still would not, waste of time and effort, do not think I am that eccentric. ;)
<charlvn> watching the latest episode of ancient aliens now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8KE7nPzme0
<magespawn> I heard this somewhere: Rich people are eccentric, poor people are crazy.
<charlvn> here is the pattern of thought: assumption, assumption, fact, assumption assumption assumption, fact, assumption assumption
<charlvn> lol
<kbmonkey> ha ha, good solution roryy ;D
<kbmonkey> 1st world problems (TM)
<magespawn> Yup indeed.
<charlvn> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/first-world-problems vs http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/third-world-success
<charlvn> i think measuring fact-to-assumption ratio in documentaries would produce very interesting results
<charlvn> especially on the history channel
<magespawn> Some of those show do construct the trex from a toe bone.
<charlvn> :D
<magespawn> Brb battery is dying.
<charlvn> this is more or less how it goes: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ancient-aliens
<charlvn> what happened? it must have been the aliens!
<charlvn> if our current civilisation goes under, people from thousands of years from now will dig up our "advanced" technology and will claim alien intervention
<charlvn> ubuntu? the only way to explain the existence of such advanced technology must have been the aliens
<magespawn> like a boomarang
<charlvn> what is it with you and psydroid and your batters ffs
<charlvn> *batteries
<magespawn> tablet has been working all day, now on my phone.
<charlvn> are you sure you don't know each other lol
<psydroid> charlvn, I am on wifi all the time, the battery gets drained after a few hours
<magespawn> ping
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<psydroid> when I have a tablet, it will hopefully improvw as magespawn says
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Yessir
<kbmonkey> that shold help. mmm fresh brew
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn and kbmonkey!
<charlvn> psydroid: yeah wifi kills a wireless device
<charlvn> especially when you tether to a phone via wifi and then let the phone connect out via hsdpa
<charlvn> you better have that phone connected to a charger...
<charlvn> otherwise that phone gets pwned within a couple of mins, hour tops
<kbmonkey> nothing beats sitting at the console ;)
<psydroid> yes, I have it connected to one now
<psydroid> ok, a regular keyboard allows you to type faster, but a touch-based device is more convenient
<psydroid> even a netbook isn't as convenient as a phone or a tablet for light uses
<kbmonkey> nah, no need to multitask IRL and the metaverse.
<charlvn> netbook is old school... ultrabooks people
<kbmonkey> I mean, when I do something on the PC, why would I want to do anything else at the same time ;)
<charlvn> i actually had an acer ultrabook in for testing and it worked very nicely, was super light in comparison to this mbp i have on my lap right now
<charlvn> through my contacts i could get it at cost price but i ended up not buying one because the memory is all onboard with no extension capabilities
<kbmonkey> hot damn, boss got a new dell xps, one of those smanchy ssd's. battery life about 8 hours
<charlvn> so i was limited to 4GB
<charlvn> kbmonkey: sounds typical for ultrabooks, the battery life is amazing
<magespawn> howdy AGAIN.
<superfly> magespawn: I have two words for you: IRC bouncer
<magespawn> okay whats that? like quassel core?
<kbmonkey> two words: remote shell XD
<magespawn> okay guys one at a time
<magespawn> will google once i am back on adsl
<charlvn> vps+screen+irssi
<superfly> magespawn: either a remote shell, or quassel core
<psydroid> I have that too now
<psydroid> but I must go to sleep, good night guys
<magespawn> night psydroid
<kbmonkey> nite psydroid 
<magespawn> might hold off on this until i get the wifi/wug setup.
<charlvn> http://wiki.znc.in/ZNC
<charlvn> that's the most popular bnc atm afaik
<charlvn> quassel is a normal irc client (for kde) no?
<magespawn> yes also has android client
<superfly> charlvn: well, it's written in Qt, but there is a KDE-specific version too
<superfly> and it has both a "normal" and a bouncer setup
<superfly> (well, they're different binaries, but the "normal" is a conglomeration of the client and core binaries)
<charlvn> superfly: ah i see, didn't know that, interesting
<superfly> charlvn: it works very well on OS X and on Windows too
<superfly> and my Gnomified friends tell me it looks just like a GTK app in Gnome
<magespawn> thats good to know.
<magespawn> could you run irc on a wug?
<superfly> magespawn: as far as I know, the big WUGs all have their own internal IRC networks
<magespawn> irc software FOSS?
<roryy> the must be
<roryy> there, even
<superfly> magespawn: most IRC networks are running FOSS servers
<roryy> aptitude search ircd gives at least four options
<kbmonkey> ircd is widely used
<kbmonkey> ircd-irc2 for ex
<charlvn> i used to run some servers on bahamut
<magespawn> will be very useful
<charlvn> a small irc network a number of years ago
<magespawn> do not why I asked that should have been obvious
<charlvn> http://achurch.org/services/
<charlvn> magespawn: http://hak5.org/episodes/hak5-1104
<charlvn> magespawn: http://www.wug.za.net/chat.php
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> i am off, early start tomrrow, night all.
<superfly> night magespawn
<charlvn> night magespawn 
<charlvn> g'night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-29
<Squirm[Web]> hello
<kbmonkey> hello
<tumbleweed> superfly: I never saw your ITP. Did you get a reply confirmation?
<superfly> tumbleweed: no, I was wondering about that... was going to ask you about it
<tumbleweed> you reported it with reportbug?
<tumbleweed> did you configure reportbug first? (you need to)
<superfly> no, I didn't configure reportbug
<superfly> I'll check that out
<tumbleweed> it assumes you have a working MTA on localhost
<tumbleweed> that's not true for most people
<superfly> tumbleweed: ah... I was wondering how it sent mail
 * superfly will sort it out when he gets back to his PC
<magespawn> Howdy all
<roryy> ello
<Kilos> hi superfly nlsthzn and other fellas
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey psydroid 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<superfly> evening Kilos
<psydroid> hi superfly
<superfly> hi psydroid
<Kilos> hehe i got the ball rolling looks like
<psydroid> haha
<psydroid> it's been a slow Sunday so far, at least for me
<Kilos> sometimes slow is good
<psydroid> yeah
<nlsthzn> oh crap... today is/was sunday :/
<Kilos> oh my nlsthzn didnt you know that?
<kbmonkey> don't you hate it when you lose a few days? 
<nlsthzn> ... been half sick and continuously at work... :/
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<Kilos> the dates and camels milk is watering down your brain
<Kilos> half sick?
<Kilos> better than 100% sick isnt it
<kbmonkey> how goes everybody here?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey im ok ty , dunno bout everyone else
<Kilos> hows you ?
<Kilos> only just came online
<magespawn> Good ty
<kbmonkey> good  :)
<kbmonkey> Stephen King's Cujo is on tv, that dog is darn scary
<magespawn> In the book it was a St Bernard 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: half sick as in I am taking medicine that is causing me to be sick :/
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> sorry to hear that nlsthzn :(
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what sickness you got?
<nlsthzn> thanks kbmonkey ... I am trying new medication for my diabetes... so I am off the insulin for now... but I am getting just about every side effect these meds are known for... and from online research it my take a few weeks for me to adjust
<Kilos> eish sorry to hear that nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> well it is a step up cause no more insulin... so I am happy and nausouos (spelling) at the same time
<Kilos> Maaz, spell nausious
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Nauseous or nauseous
<Kilos> there we go
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> we hope the side-effects wear off soon enough nlsthzn.
<nlsthzn> thx :)
<Kilos> nlsthzn, have you tried natural remedies
<Kilos> google natural remedies for diabetes
<nlsthzn> Yes... pills and injections
<Kilos> Maaz, google natural remedies for diabetes
<Maaz> Kilos: "Natural Treatments for Type 2 Diabetes" http://altmedicine.about.com/cs/conditionsatod/a/Diabetes.htm :: "Natural Cures for Diabetes: Remarkable Remedies That Works by ..." http://www.enaturalhealthcures.com/natural-cures-for-diabetes.html :: "Discovery Health "32 Home Remedies for Diabetes"" http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/natural-medicine/home-remedies/home-remedies-for-diabetes.htm :: "Natural Cures for Diabetes - Herbal
<kbmonkey> i know the feeling, get my 'bad meds' days too. 
<nlsthzn> but I have changed my diet completely
<kbmonkey> low sugar/fresh foods? :)
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats wrong with you?
<kbmonkey> i'm a monkey Kilos, of course
<Kilos> ya man but if you gotta live on meds something is wrong
<kbmonkey> it's meds for the head, to control the crazies
<nlsthzn> is it working?
<nlsthzn> just joking mr. kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it takes 6 to 12 weeks before we'll know, and if it doesn't we'll have to start again on new ones :/
<magespawn> Okay then
<kbmonkey> so each time you switch, you get new symptoms. lol! but yea it looks good. even if they make you see orange objects.
<kbmonkey> that was a joke btw...
<kbmonkey> they're really periwinkle
<Kilos> whew what kinda bug have you got
<magespawn> Just do not carry on one sided conversations where 'normal' people can here, they don't understand
<Kilos> magespawn, am i classed as normal?
<magespawn> You can't be you come in here
<Kilos> oh good
<kbmonkey> ^ ha ha!
<kbmonkey> normal is another way of saying "too boring to laugh at yourself"
<kbmonkey> ...or was that, with yourself?
<kbmonkey> I just compiled a new window manager, spectrwm. is that normal?
<superfly> kbmonkey: you're weird.
<Kilos> hehe
 * Kerbero does not disagree with superfly 
<Kilos> he smokes funny stuff superfly 
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos! I hate to disappoint, but no I don't
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> you mean you are like the naturally
<kbmonkey> I get high on Linux my friend
<kbmonkey> ja, wel, maybe it was too much milktart and koeksisters when I was conceived
<Kilos> oooyummy
<kbmonkey> I had vetkoek just now!
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> with mince or jam?
<kbmonkey> echo vetkoek > /dev/null
<kbmonkey> it disappeared!
<magespawn> Hah
<Kilos> huh
<kbmonkey> nutella. chocolate
<magespawn> Well thats healthy then
<kbmonkey> ye well, i can since the 75% of everything else is raw food XD
<Kilos> raw mince is lekker
<kbmonkey> o_O
<kbmonkey> yuck
<Kilos> only time i use pepper
<Kilos> haha you not an O blood group hey?
<kbmonkey> I can't rmember what I am, is that bad?
<Kilos> O bloods are protein peeps
<Kilos> meat is good for us
<magespawn> Raw steak with tabasco sauce
<Kilos> yummy
<kbmonkey> fear factor
<magespawn> Inlaws like all their mear cremated
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats a sin
<Kerbero> hehe
<magespawn>  Have got my wife to medium rare if I baste it
<Kerbero> i have parents like that
<Kerbero> we always eat charcoal after a braai
<magespawn> Carpacio
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kilos> burnt meat is bitter and yucky
<Kilos> old saying of a good braai steak
<kbmonkey> okay let's try this WM out. If I don't return, something went wrong :p
<Kilos> jy moet dit net skrik maak met die vuur
<magespawn> I think that is right, Italian dish of raw thinly sliced meat with mozorella and viniger but the special viniger
<Kerbero> i think you are right
<Kilos> steak tartar
<magespawn> Never saw the point of that, I like the texture/grain of the meat. And that is mixed with raw egg too.
<Kilos> lol raw egg is very healthy too
<Kilos> its minced for peeps without teeth
<magespawn> Looks like something went wrong.
<magespawn> No kbmonkey
<magespawn> I thought the recipe said minced always
<Kilos> yes it is
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Hah
<Kilos> i often eat half the mince raw before we even get home
<Kilos> well not often
<magespawn> Have you heard about the super rare expensive coffee?
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> i did
<magespawn> That is a bit strange.
<Kerbero> the one that is shit out by monkeys/cats
<Kilos> without salt even. meat has a lekker tatse if you savour it
<magespawn> The one that goes through the civit
<magespawn> That it does Kilos
<Kerbero> copi luac
<Kerbero> or something like that
<Kerbero> kopi luak
<Kerbero> absolutely no idea how to spell it
<Kilos> Kerbero, what are you talking about
<magespawn> Coffee
<Kerbero> yes
<Kilos> from cats and monkeys
<Kerbero> "super rare expensive coffee"
 * Kilos frowns
<Kerbero> the animal eats the beans
<magespawn> Kopi luwak
<Kerbero> and then people comes along and pick it up afterwards
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> sis
<Kerbero> you should wiki it
<Kilos> its not healthy to partake of anythings excrement
<magespawn> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak
<Kerbero> Maaz, google kopi luwak
<Maaz> Kerbero: "Kopi Luwak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopi_Luwak :: "Animalcoffee - Kopi Luwak from Indonesia" http://www.animalcoffee.com/ :: "Cat's Ass Coffee - Kopi Luwak" http://www.catsasscoffee.com/ :: "The Coffee Critic ~ Kopi Luwak" http://www.thecoffeecritic.com/fusion3/html/kopi.shtml :: "Kopi Luwak is the world's rarest gourmet coffee beverage." http://www.ravensbrew.com/NewFiles/kopiluwak.html :: 
<magespawn> Hah
<Kerbero> i'm sure they wash it first
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> sjoe im shocked
<Kilos> and peeps pay money for washed excrement
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> $160 per pound
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> Yup for civit poop
<Kilos> good thing its so expensive, normal peeps cant try act fancy by buying it
<Kilos> must be for the aliens on the planet
<Kilos> or the mayan offsprin
<Kerbero> alien food
<Kilos> okserious question now
<magespawn> Okay
<Kilos> do packages in the repos get upgraded with time or is that all supposed to be done online
<charlvn> oyaho all
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi Kilos :)
<magespawn> Hi charlvn
<charlvn> hi magespawn :)
<Kilos> charlvn, have you fixed your gnome
<charlvn> Kilos: yes, i installed gnome3 on 11.10 natively and on 12.04 inside virtualbox with 3d acceleration enabled
<charlvn> i just needed the gnome-shell package, not the ppa
<charlvn> on both versions
<magespawn> This might seem like an odd one to, and not that it really matters, but does anyone know how many guys vs gals we have in here?
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> 36 guys one gal
<Kilos> lady fly
<charlvn> online anyone can claim to be anything lol
<Kilos> ya but you get to know then with time
<magespawn> Indeed
<Kilos> like um
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> con something
<charlvn> i'm a girl, here's a photo of me http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/280/826/d11.jpg
<magespawn> I like to think I could do convincing woman, at least thats what my wife says.
<charlvn> do you buy it?
<charlvn> lol magespawn 
<Kilos> hahaha magespawn 
<charlvn> :D
<Kilos> charl from no church
<charlvn> from no church?
<magespawn> Yeah sure i buy that.
<charlvn> magespawn: sure... :P
<Kilos> van nie kerk
<charlvn> niekerk is short for "nieuwekerk"
<charlvn> it means new church
<Kilos> we chatted about your nick a year ago or more
<Kilos> oh you a new church guy
<charlvn> actually it's a name of a town in gelderland
<charlvn> one (or more) of my ancient ancestors happen to come from the town
<Kilos> but whatever you arent female
<charlvn> nope :P
<Kerbero> waar licht gelderland?
<charlvn> Kerbero: als je nederlands kan spreken dan weet je dat wel :P
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> ik weet wel dat het zuid van drente licht
<Kerbero> en oost van zeeland
<charlvn> ja idd
<charlvn> dat klopt
<Kerbero> en dan weet ik het niet
<magespawn> Bbl putting fishs to bed
<Kerbero> lol
<Kilos> k
<Kerbero> sing them a song?
<magespawn> No but read them a story
<Kilos> no one answered the question about packages in the repos
<Kerbero> i guess the answer is yes
<charlvn> Kilos: sorry what was this about?
<Mezenir> evening all
<Kilos> sec i go find it charlvn 
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<charlvn> k
<Kilos> do packages in the repos get upgraded with time or is that all supposed to be done online
<Mezenir> anyone have any luck switching from headphones output to speakers in vlc on the fly during playback simply by plugging out the headphones ?
<Kilos> Kerbero, yes to which part of the question?
<Kerbero> both
<Kilos> lol
<Kerbero> repos is always online
<Kerbero> are
<charlvn> Mezenir: just tried it, works fine for me
<Kilos> ok lemme try again
<Kerbero> and they get updates continuously
<Mezenir> thanks
<charlvn> Kilos: yeah that is my understanding as well, not sure if i understand the question correctly...
<Kilos> is it better to wait till a release is updated and stable before downloading a repo
<Kerbero> o, you want to make an offline copy of the repo?
<Kilos> if the packages in thew repo get upgraded there then if one gets a whole repo then online updates will be minimal right?
<Mezenir> charlvn: are you using ubuntu with pulseaudio ?
<Kerbero> Kilos, i think that is a yes
<Kerbero> if i understand your question correctly
<Kilos> ok ty Kerbero then i will wait 6 months or so before i get ian to download the repo for me
<charlvn> Mezenir: whatever is the default
<Mezenir> ok
<Kilos> i dunno how to explain what i mean any other way
<charlvn> audio just works out of the box for me so never messed with it too much
<Kerbero> Kilos, waiting for all the bugs to be fixed and those updates to be in the repo, will be better before making a copy
<Kerbero> so yes
<Kerbero> charlvn, is dat echt jij in dat foto?
<Kilos> great ty Kerbero 
<charlvn> Kerbero: nee tuurlijk niet lol :P
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> leuke foto toch
<charlvn> ja ik leg even lekker met een dakimakura te knuffelen op een bed... wat prettig
<charlvn> zoveel van een weeaboo ben ik ook niet :/
<charlvn> :D
<Kerbero> hahaha
<charlvn> wappanese ftw
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kerbero> nag
<charlvn> ciao Kilos 
<Kerbero> charlvn, nou het ons die channel vir onsself
<Kerbero> vertel my iets
<Kerbero> iets diepsinnigs
<charlvn> diepsinnigs, verduidelijk aub de terminologie :)
<Kerbero> de appeltjes van de koningin die gaat naar berlin
<charlvn> he?
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> i'm just being random
<charlvn> zij mag het maar hierheen sturen ik eet ze ook wel graag op lol
<Kerbero> a little bored
<charlvn> morgen is haar dag ook nog...
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> echt?
<charlvn> an is het weer oranje overal
<Kerbero> zo het is de moeder van beatrix's verjaardag morgen
<Kerbero> juliana
<Kerbero> iirc
<charlvn> ja dat klopt
<Kerbero> Maaz, google koninginnendag
<Maaz> Kerbero: "Koninginnedag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koninginnedag :: "Koninginnedag - Wikipedia" http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koninginnedag :: "Aanslag Koninginnendag Apeldoorn Schokkende Beelden 16 + ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQcB-YrGocM :: "Koninginnendag promo - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_TboIe1lc0 :: "Koninginnendag Klundert - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xhsWaIuv
<Kerbero> geen datum :(
<charlvn> beatrix is geboren op 31 January 1938
<charlvn> juliana is 30 April 1909
<charlvn> moes het zelf ook even opzoeken hoor :P
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> is het niet nu mathys op tv?
<charlvn> geen flouw idee, ik kijk dus geen tv
<Kerbero> haha
<Kerbero> ik ook niet
<Kerbero> mijn NL familie kijk het wel IEDERE avond
<charlvn> mijn tv bestaat uit: http://www.animeplus.tv/ http://twit.tv/ http://revision3.com/
<Kerbero> ik kijk ook geen anime :|
<charlvn> dan heb jij dus heel veel vrije tijd toch? ;)
<Kerbero> dat zal je wel denken
<charlvn> de enigste nederlandse tv show die ik volg is tegenlicht op vpro http://www.uitzendinggemist.nl/programmas/1221-tegenlicht
<charlvn> dat vind ik wel een zeer leuke show
<charlvn> maar verder gee ik geen bal
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> ik heb dat noch nooit gezien
<charlvn> als je "diep" spullen wil opzoeken dan is haruhi (anime) een goeie start... als je zomaar ligzinnig humor willen hebben is kabouter wesley veel beter :P
<Kerbero> ik wil eigelijk een andre' van duyn of zo hebben
<charlvn> of ja daar is veel van op uitzending gemist
<charlvn> sterke humor dat
<Kerbero> wel ok, tijd voor een beetje scifi
<Kerbero> ik moet beter naar uitzendinggemist kijken
<Kerbero> als ik tuis is met beter internet
<charlvn> ook een goeie keuze tuurlijk
<Kerbero> ok doei charlvn, en geniet koninginedag
<charlvn> bedankt!
<charlvn> ciao
<magespawn> I am also off night all.
<kbmonkey> well it worked, yey
<superfly> kbmonkey: ?
<kbmonkey> trying out a new WM superfly, http://ompldr.org/vZGs5bw
<kbmonkey> bare bones right after setup :p
<Mezenir> so super whens the next meeting thing
<kbmonkey> in 2 weeks iirc
<Mezenir> yay
<Mezenir> meetings are fun
<superfly> Mezenir: you mean like an Ubuntu Hour?
<Mezenir> btw superfly how much experimentation did you do with arch linux ?
<Mezenir> yes like ubuntu hour
<Mezenir> specifically with regards to alsa and udev
<superfly> Ah, we had a release party last Friday
<Mezenir> for hotplugging usb headsets
<superfly> Mezenir: not much in that regard
<Mezenir> ah
<Mezenir> i missed it then
<superfly> yeah. I saw you in the channel the other day and wanted to tell you, but I was too late and we missed each other
 * superfly only saw that Mezenir had been visiting
<Mezenir> thanks anyway
<Mezenir> wonder how the new lubuntu is
<Mezenir> will try it out at work
<kbmonkey> i'll have to hold my excitement until I can get a 12.04 CD :D
<Mezenir> hehe
<kbmonkey> the update from 11.10 is about 800 MB. eek
<Mezenir> if youre in ctn i can giive you the iso
<superfly> Mezenir: no, kbmonkeyis in PTA or KZN or something...
<superfly> I don't think he's too sure where is most days either
<kbmonkey> KZN
<kbmonkey> true that superfly 
<kbmonkey> there is no time in the land of the intertubes
<Mezenir> hehe k
<kbmonkey> I'll try get a copy from william in durbs or one of the dbnlug guys
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-22
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<nuvolari> oh gosh
<nuvolari> blue monday
<nuvolari> out of power, and the ups ran out of juice too
<nuvolari> :-/
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi Tinuva 
<magespawn> good monday
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how goes it Kilos?
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you magespawn ?
<magespawn> sun is shining with clear blue skies, so quite well, ty
<Kilos> just cold here
<magespawn> still in shorts and golf shirts 
<magespawn> cool for us 
<Kilos> was only 11°c last night
<magespawn> brrr
<magespawn> do sheep handle the cold
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yeah they got built in blankets
<Kilos> even walk around in snow
<Kilos> just cant take it when it snows heavy like in the eastern cape sometimes
<magespawn> let me guess 100% wool?
<Kilos> only the big farmers suffer because you cant put a few thousand sheep under cover
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> handy
<nuvolari> o/ hello's 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> handy andy
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> did you have a good weekend?
<Kilos> yes ty. and you?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> Squirm: respect. Configuring transmitters is hard if you do it yourself :P
<trender> mornin 
<superfly> morning ki<tab>
<superfly> *gasp* where's he gone?
<inetpro> good mornings
<Squirm> heh
<Squirm> being sick is boring
<Vince-0> yar me too, Squirm
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day all
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<Squirm> lo
<ThatGraemeGuy> busy day I see :)
<Kilos> yay power has returned at last
<Kilos> one doesnt realise how reliant we are on electricity
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Vince-0> sup
<Tinuva> we dont have that many power outages here in cape town
<Kilos> lucky
<Kilos> i dont think its the cities them selves that suffer, mainly rural and farming areas
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-23
<Squirm> morning
<inetpro> good morning Squirm ++
<Trixar_za> Morning Squirm
<henkj> morning all
<Trixar_za> Morning henkj
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Squirm> Kilos: I suppose Trixar_za falls under sundry?
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> it happens when you format your linux partition to NTFS
<Squirm> albeit accidentally
<Trixar_za> It's a talent
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Squirm> hey maiatoday 
<Squirm> I really don't feel like today :/
<Trixar_za> Me either. I feel more human than a day.
 * Squirm eyes Trixar_za 
<Squirm> even took me a while to figure out that sentence
<Trixar_za> Right
<Squirm> even after noticing your spelling error
<Trixar_za> Tried and tested it is
<Squirm> s/either/neither
<Squirm> :P
<Trixar_za> Intentional pun
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> I never got that pun :/
<Squirm> still don't
<Squirm> and I'm beginning to feel a bit sick again. decided I should come to work today
<Trixar_za> Yeah, don't follow my example. If I work somewhere and I get sick, I tend to go to work. Mostly because the meds makes work way more fun
<Trixar_za> Especially if you're tripping balls while you fix something :P
<Georgl> lol
<Squirm> I'm on no meds though :/
<Squirm> besides myprodol yesterday, nothing today.
<Squirm> I was feeling alright this morning
<Trixar_za> Well, there goes the fun for the day
<Squirm> maybe I should pop 4 myprodol :P
<Squirm> "accidentally"
<Squirm> and home
<magespawn> howdy all
<trender> mornin pumpkins :)
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> ai! the power peeps are playing again
<Kilos> môre inetpro 
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty 
<inetpro> and good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> oh... my... word
<Squirm> just watched the latest Game of Thrones
<Squirm> I'm speechless
<ThatGraemeGuy> not. a. word.
<ThatGraemeGuy> some of us haven't watched yet
<Squirm> my eyes are watering it's so amazing
<Squirm> I don't spoil
<Squirm> just know, you actually have to watch it asap
<ThatGraemeGuy> going to tonight
<Squirm> now that... is a long way away
<ThatGraemeGuy> download failed and i only realised when i got home :(
<Squirm> :(
<Kilos> are you okes watching later episodes than is on mnet?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i wish sickbeard had a way to specify that certain shows should only be torrented
<Squirm> I had it on last night, was so slow I'm surprised that it finished
<ThatGraemeGuy> because GoT never downloads from usenet
<Squirm> Kilos: I think it's 1 week
<Kilos> ah ty
<Squirm> just watched episode 4, I think mnet showed episode 3 last night
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, also ..... morning all :)
<Squirm> monday*
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> Kilos: cause it's released Sunday night, America time.
<Squirm> my new cellphone should be here today
<Kilos> oh thats ok then, 1 week behind aint to bad
<Squirm> Kilos: you just need to try and avoid spoilers...
<Squirm> especially for this episode
<Kilos> what are spoilers?
<Squirm> when you're told what happens
<Squirm> like if I had mentioned why it is so amazing
<Kilos> ah, i forget anyway
<Squirm> defeats the point of watching it
<Squirm> I'm in such a good mood now
<Kilos> often need to watch replays to see it all
 * Squirm goes and watches that part again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352  HawkiesZA 
<tonberryE352> hallo
<Squirm> hi
<HawkiesZA> hi ho
<Squirm> has anyone else had an issue with Chrome recently using up a lot of memory?
<tonberryE352> define recently
<tonberryE352> using chrome on a pc with less than 8gb of ram has been painful for me for about 3-4 years
<Squirm> well, I've only noticed in in the past 2 weeks or so
<Squirm> I've been fine, but now I see it's using atleast 30mb, some pages 100mb+
<tonberryE352> chrome will happily consume 4+gb of ram with only 10-20 tabs open
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> my netbook was acting slow, 700mb/1000mb used. had 3 tabs in chrome. closed chrome and down to 200mb
<Squirm> that's 500mb for 3 tabs
<Squirm> :/
<tonberryE352> it also has a habit of keeping a lot of stuff in cache from closed tabs
<tonberryE352> 4.8gb on this pc with far far too many tabs open
<HawkiesZA> I'm using 2.5GB total with 2 instances of Chrome running (and other things, but Chrome chows most of that)
<HawkiesZA> Chrome does get kinda hungry with loads of tabs.
<tonberryE352> 11 windows, silly amount of tabs
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> cause I've been struggling. Have 4Gb in my home machine and all of a sudden it's become an issue
<Squirm> I have 8Gb in my office machine, can't have chrome with like 15 tabs open + a windows VM
<Squirm> I actually crashed it the other day, somehow ran outta mem
 * Squirm must remember to check his swap space
<superfly> ohi
<superfly> Squirm: I used Firefox until recently, got a bit fed up with it and switched to Chrome, now I remember why I stick with Firefox. It works.
<Squirm> oh chrome works
<Squirm> and I love it
<tonberryE352> you just need to feed it
<tonberryE352> a lot
<superfly> In Firefox I have 100+ tabs open without a worry. 10 in Chrome starts making my machine feel like a 286
<superfly> tonberryE352: that's not good enough
<Squirm> chrome + 1 tab, 200mb :/
<tonberryE352> true it is getting a bit out of hand with the ram usage
<Squirm> it is, yes
<Squirm> superfly: how is Firefox with it's sync these days
<Squirm> I love the fact I have all my bookmarks, saved passwords, even history on all my machines
<superfly> Squirm: never had a problem
<superfly> Squirm: I can't recall if Firefox's sync does that
<Kilos> hi superfly 
 * Squirm investigates
<Squirm> Firefox Sync is a service that lets you synchronize your bookmarks, history, passwords, add-ons and open tabs with another copy of Firefox – like one on another computer or on a mobile phone. 
<Squirm> awesome
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> anyone around using macs?
<nuvolari> and noticed that mac users struggle a lot with quotes i?
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> they always break stuff
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi simeon 
<superfly> nuvolari: eh?
<Kilos> simeon, your connections sucks today, you in and out
<nuvolari> superfly: using 'mac-style' quotes and apostrophe's in html for attributes
<superfly> mac style? whats that? 
<nuvolari> hrr, it's hard to reproduce on a 'proper' keyboard :P
<superfly> You mean ``
<nuvolari> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia_talk:Manual_of_Style_(Quotation_marks_and_apostrophes)
<nuvolari> aka (aparently) curly quotes
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone using raring and bumblebee for nvidia optimus support?
<superfly> nope
<Squirm> people seem to be having connection issues today
<inetpro> yay! Seems I'm already getting a new firmware update on me Note II
<superfly> inetpro: nice, up to 4.1.2 ?
<inetpro> superfly: I'm not sure what it is trying to upgrade exactly at the moment, I'm on 4.1.1 at the moment
<inetpro> so I guess it will go to 4.1.2
<inetpro> hopefully we'll go to 4.2 at some point in the near future as well
<Kilos> hi Cronus welcome to ubuntu-za
<Cronus> Kilos: Thanks ;)
<Kilos> Cronus, tell us about yourself, w3hat you do? what OS you use etc
<Kilos> s/w3hat/what
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you are welcome here regardless
<Kilos> inetpro, you and plustwo are yoyoing today
<Kilos> mind you dont get kicked
<Kilos> fix it
<ThatGraemeGuy> middag konstabel!
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hes is the kicker
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<Kilos> ohi trender 
<trender> yo
<Vince-0> surp durp
<Vince-0> gosh darn work work, feel like a peon here today
<Kilos> never mind Vince-0 only 30 years to go
<Squirm> S3 arrives tomorrow :/
<Squirm> I'm not going to be here all day tomorrow
<nuvolari> wise words oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> ha! I'll have like 38 more years to go
<Vince-0> but its gtfo time right now whoot
<bakuman> anyone have experience with gpg?
<nuvolari> bakuman: what kind of experience with gpg?
<nuvolari> I have extremely limited experience
<bakuman> with experience i mean 'used it'
<bakuman> :D
<nuvolari> which part? :P
<bakuman> well I am making some backups which I encrypt
<bakuman> just wondering if there is anything I should be wary if
<nuvolari> losing your keys
<nuvolari> but file encryption I do not have a lot of experience with
<bakuman> okay thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: I know, sorry for that
<Kilos> lol np inetpro just teasing man
<Kilos> lets blame telkom
<inetpro> Kilos: good idea
<Kilos> goinf to kde. wbb
<Kilos> going as well
<Kilos> whew we are min here tonight hey
 * Cantide makes some noise
<Kilos> nuvolari: jaag jy die mense weg?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> only 20 here
<Cantide> good evening
<Cantide> damn, how do you spell 'goeie'
<Cantide> i seem to have forgotten Afrikaans ._.
<Kilos> like that
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> then ..
<Cantide> goeie aand :)
<Kilos> goeie naand
<Cantide> ek moet Afrikaans leer ._.
<Kilos> nee man jy gaam koreaans moet leer
<Kilos> gaan
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> ja, ek sal
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> en ook Germanikaans en Latinikaans
<Kilos> duits en latyns
<Kilos> hmm...
<Cantide> dankie :p
<Kilos> lateins latyns?
<Cantide> ek weet nie!
<Kilos> me neither
<Cantide> what's your first laguange?
<Kilos> inetpro: whats latin in the taal
<Cantide> language *
<Kilos> english
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> no man not uh latin in afrikaans
<inetpro> soos in Latyn?
<Kilos> ja dit kan wees dankie
<Kilos> there Cantide 
<Cantide> baie dankie, oom Kilos en inetpro :p
<Cantide> Kilos, wat is jy eerste taal?
<Kilos> always ask the pro, he is a van der merwe
<inetpro> Latyn (Lingua Latina) was die taal wat oorspronklik in die gebied Latium in Rome se omgewing gepraat is. Dit het baie belangrik geword as die amptelike taal van die Romeinse Ryk. http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latyn
<Kilos> my eerste taal is engels Cantide 
<Kilos> en dis jou taal nie jy taal nie
<Cantide> ek sien :) ek ook
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> as you can see :) my Afrikaans is not great :p
<Cantide> school was 11 years ago, and I've not used it since
<Kilos> ya durbs is all english
<Cantide> I live next to an Afrikaans high school haha
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> find an afrikaans chick
<Cantide> no thanks :p
<Cantide> I have a Korean one :p
<Cantide> Korean chick = WIN
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> superfly: btw, that upgrade was to 4.1.2
<Kilos> hi smile4ever wb Vince-0 
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> oh baai
<Cantide> 'o'
<smile4ever> bye
<superfly> inetpro: yeah. mine and mrs_fly's are both on that too
<superfly> 11 years ago? youngling
<Tonberry> what phones?
<superfly> Tonberry: S3 and S3 mini
<Tonberry> o
<Tonberry> over the air yet?
<Tonberry> or manually?
<Tonberry> oh 4.1.2 not 4.2.2
<Tonberry> oh well
<Squirm> mmmm
<Squirm> my S3 arrives tomorrow
<Squirm> and I only get back at 5pm :/
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-24
<inetpro> Good morning superfly 
<inetpro> Oh and good morning everyone else 
<Squirm> Symmetria: who's your ISP?
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
 * Squirm scolds trender 
<Squirm> too many boobies
<Squirm> this is getting ridiculous
<Squirm> :/
<trender> mornin
<Squirm> morn
<Squirm> "Like and share to win a UK flag costume"
<Squirm> really? UK flag
<Squirm> Union jack you chops
<magespawn> Good Morning
<magespawn> inetpro is the power off in Pretoria?
<magespawn> i see Kilos is not in yet
<Kilos> hi magespawn and others
<magespawn> hey  Kilos
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos 
<inetpro> magespawn: no, why?
<inetpro> good morning HawkiesZA, magespawn, Squirm and trender
<magespawn> inetpro nah jsut saw Kilos was not here that is all
<HawkiesZA> Morning inetpro 
<magespawn> Hi HawkiesZA maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi magespawn
<HawkiesZA> hiya magespawn 
<inetpro> magespawn: the amount of power failures they have in his area must be extremely frustrating
<superfly> morning inetpro, Squirm, magespawn, maiatoday, ki<tab>
<superfly> and I've already said hello to HawkiesZA ;-)
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> heh, man, going through the juniper training materials of their "basic" course, lol, looking at this stuff and speaking to people who are on that course, there is no way I would ever send anyone near a cisco training course again
<magespawn> hey Symmetria
<magespawn> how is juniper better?
<Symmetria> magespawn well, under cisco basic training, its... so basic you never really learn anything useful
<magespawn> ahh right, so mostly have to learn yourself then
<Symmetria> yeah
<magespawn> Symmetria: how do the products rate against each other?
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<Symmetria> magespawn heh I would take a juniper over a cisco any time, any day, any where
<Symmetria> more stable, better features, far easier to work with on a CLI basis, and cheaper 
<Tinuva> one would have thought that ubuntu 13.04 final isos would almost be out by now :(
<magespawn> Symmetria: i thought Cisco was sort of the industry standard
<Tinuva> magespawn, that doesn't make them the best, just the minimum standard
<magespawn> ahh
<magespawn> also a lot of the job descriptions ask for Cisco qualidications not Juniper
<magespawn> qualfications
<magespawn> spelling/typing up the pipe today
<magespawn> qualifications
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, if you can show juniper qualifications
<Tinuva> imho, you should understand networking in such a way, that you are not limited to a specific brand, but can do what is needed with what you are given, having said that, for obvious reasons the equipment regardless of brand should be able to do what you need to do
<Symmetria> most job descriptions will take you anyway
<Symmetria> Tinuva I 100% agree with you, though there are certain vendors where that doesnt totally apply
<Symmetria> like anything by alcatel, that will make you wanna shoot yourself in the head
<Symmetria> alcatel command line is like... ip routing designed by voice engineers that dont understand ip ;p
<magespawn> i thought Cisco qualifications were needed because of the software on the equipment
<Tinuva> heh
<Symmetria> magespawn networking is all about understanding the protocols 
<Symmetria> once you understand the protocosl, everything else is syntax 
<Symmetria> and the syntax, any idiot with a good understanding of the underlying protocols can figure out
<magespawn> right always good to know
<Symmetria> put it this way, I took a juniper router never having touched the thing in my life, and configured an entire backbone node with mpls, ip, ipv6, msdp, pim and a bunch of other shit, in under 2 hours 
<Symmetria> (and I've stuck to juniper ever since) 
<Symmetria> heh, and I was simply able to do that because I know the underlying protocols
<Symmetria> but like I said, its a general rule, with exceptions, it takes an hour to figure out how to put a damn ip on an alcatel ;p
 * Symmetria hates
<Tinuva> oh and Symmetria is your average network engineer....
<Tinuva> :P
<Symmetria> Tinuva lol, there are plenty of network engineers out there that would agree with me
<Symmetria> the problem is that most people train by syntax
<Symmetria> not train by protocol
<Tinuva> i wasnt disagreeing, that was sarcasm :)
<Symmetria> and thats a mess and leads to bad engineers ;p
<Symmetria> I always wanna slap people who teach exact syntax 
<Tinuva> pretty sure most people know youve done some great work
<Symmetria> (this is the major problem with half the people I come across in the industry, they can configure bgp and ospf and is-is etc, but since they are all trained in syntax rather than protocols, when you ask them to debug anything, they are *screwed* because they don't actually understand what they are configuring)
<magespawn> almost plug and play
<magespawn> either way, it is a little way off for me, just completed a N+ course
<Symmetria> magespawn reality is, networking isnt complicated
<Symmetria> if you understand the base theory behind it, its all pretty logical and easy
<Tinuva> the only hard part is engineering the most awesome network with a tight budget
<Tinuva> atleast that is where i find i spend most of my time
<magespawn> later all, got to go swop out a switch
<Symmetria> Tinuva heh, networks are expensive
<Symmetria> the moment you wanna do anything that contains full bgp tables 
<Symmetria> or proper L3 protocols 
<Symmetria> prices start going up, a lot
<Tinuva> exactly the problem
<Symmetria> and once you start hitting 10 and 100gig, well, yeah then you into multiple ferrari style money
<Symmetria> a university client of mine just spent 5.4 million on their new core 
<Symmetria> Tinuva at the same time, particularly in the SP world, you cannot go cheap, if you do, you're gonna end up replacing it all anyway and spending even more money
<tonberryE352> you could always buy huawei, then your network will be both cheap AND broken
<Symmetria> (and you wont be allowed to properly operate it, hauwei will wanna control your whole network)
<Tinuva> you cant take that away from the chinese now can you :P
<Symmetria> heh for me, if you're doing routed networks, reality is, you have two choices, cisco and juniper 
<Symmetria> if you're doing switched networks, straight layer 2, you got far more realistic choices
<Symmetria> I mean, I know there are people who like the ALU stuff, and they have a fairly decent market segment in the PE side, but ugh, no thanks, not for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornign all
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning too
<Symmetria> lol I will confess that there are various environments where I have switched to using linux as an RS
<Symmetria> linux actually makes a very cheap, very reliable, and very stable RS
<Symmetria> RS/RR
<Kilos> afternoon all. power returned. yay
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> new ubuntu tomorrow
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/view/s2vr10BRJF
<ThatGraemeGuy> if those 2 boxes will run memcached and nothing else, would you set memcached's cap to the actual free memory (i.e. ignoring buffers/cache) or let the O/S have the buffers and cache and use the "free" value on the first line?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: has IP not managed to move to Redis yet?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I'd probably use physical ram
<ThatGraemeGuy> it needs to be $physical_ram-$something
<ThatGraemeGuy> there must be overhead or else mad swapping will start when memcache reaches its cap
<superfly> true
<ThatGraemeGuy> i just can't decide whether $something should include or exclude buffers & cache
<ThatGraemeGuy> and IP does his own thing, i'm trying to work out a way to have my memcached config be adjustable depending on the memory
<ThatGraemeGuy> since we have different memcacheds with different ram
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can get puppet to set the memory cap, i just need to figure out what to base the calculation on
<charl_> are we up for tomorrow release?
<charl_> i am looking forward to it
<Kilos> hi grantw 
<grantw> tumbleweed: hey, I want to add you as an organizer for my meetup group
<charl_> ciao
<grantw> tumbleweed: the idea of the group is not to replace CLUG, but more to speak the work more efficiently and try get more people interested
<Squirm> don't deliver with Bercoexpress
<Squirm> EVER
<Symmetria> heh
<Squirm> Economy service -> 24-48 hours. Fine. All good. It has only been at a guess 55 hours.
<Symmetria> Ive used berco for some pretty heavy stuff before
<Squirm> but they can't tell me where my package is
<Symmetria> it got there in one piece
<Squirm> at 20:4 last night, it was checked out for delivery from Durban
<Squirm> 20:45
<Squirm> fine, I live 1.5hours from Durban
<Squirm> they can't tell me where it has been all day today :/
<Squirm> that's what's bugging me
<Squirm> their Agent has it
<Squirm> and the only person that has the agents number is off
<Symmetria> what package is it?
<Squirm> my S3
<Squirm> :/
<Symmetria> squirm lol, actually, I had berco once meant to deliver me some stuff in mtunzini
<Symmetria> they couldnt find the place
<Symmetria> so they went to do other deliveries first
<Squirm> lol
<Symmetria> except, the other deliveries... were in pongola 
<Symmetria> so they drove 2 million bux worth of highly sensitive hardware on the back of a truck to pongola and back
<Symmetria> and arrived 12 hours later
<Squirm> she's like, delivering to Mooi River -> Yes -> Is that in Durban? -> Really woman. it's Mooi River
<Squirm> Symmetria: zini is slightly smaller than Mooi River
<Squirm> actually, maybe the same size, except mooi is ON the N3
<Squirm> she's like, contact me tomorrow and we'll see
<Squirm> 11am tomorrow is 72 hours
<Squirm> and still doesn't answer my question on where my parcel actually is
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> is this how i would add a border to an element in css "border: 1px solid #4682b4;"?
<magespawn> codecademy course
<Cantide> 13.04 coming tomorrow :)
<magespawn> hey Cantide
<Cantide> magespawn, looks right to me
<Cantide> and hello :)
<magespawn> maybe the problem is on their side
<Cantide> :-S
<Cantide> you could always make some html + css up quickly and test it
<magespawn> there is, here is the whole style sheet http://slexy.org/view/s20dPYGtB1
<magespawn> but the website keeps says my img is ony 19px high and will not let me progress
<Cantide> hmm
<Symmetria> magespawn lol wanna see some interesting network gear?
<magespawn> always
<Symmetria> http://www.inetpro.org/pastebin/09e08de8ca1a4f478cf0ce067a5d86a2
<Symmetria> ;p thats the new core thats at one of the universities
<magespawn> going to try another os and browser
<Symmetria> those interfaces just make me smile
<magespawn> i'll be honest most of that does not make that much sense to me 
<Symmetria> magespawn lol, the important parts
<Symmetria> are the vast numbers of 10gig and 100gig interfaces
<magespawn> Cantide works fine in IE on windows
<magespawn> so must be a browser problem
<Cantide> magespawn, could be
<Cantide> still looks fine to me :<
<magespawn> everything else up until now has worked fine though
<magespawn> naybe just a glitch with their site
<magespawn> maybe even
<magespawn> Symmetria: how do you know which are which?
<magespawn> from this PIC 2                 BUILTIN      BUILTIN           1X100GE CXP
<Symmetria> magespawn thats the actual line card
<Symmetria> with 1 x 100G interface on it
<magespawn> so there are two 100G with 32 10G?
<magespawn> sorry 20 10G?
<magespawn> 16? i will learn to add not multiply
<Symmetria> 2 x 100G + 16 x 10G per chassis
<Symmetria> x 2 chassis's
<Symmetria> which run as a single virtual system
<Symmetria> so in total, 4 x 100G and 32 x 10G 
<Symmetria> then the 10G's are aggregated into 16 x 20G aggregated links
<Symmetria> (which is the LACP at the bottom)
<magespawn> nice
<magespawn> is it enough?
<Symmetria> hehe just
<Symmetria> thats university of the free state
<Cantide> university of the free bandwidth '<
<magespawn> looks like it
<magespawn> think i need to go work somewhere like that
<magespawn> or maybe study
<magespawn> or just lie around soaking up the net
<nuvolari> o/ hello's
<nuvolari> superfly: ping
<nuvolari> or anyone with an Afr-Eng dictionary around
 * nuvolari googles too
<magespawn> nuvolari: i have my wife, almost the same thing
<nuvolari> magespawn: that's good enough, it's not a difficult word: songs -> liedere or liedjies
<nuvolari> but I've come around some people (a family) that use the word liede
<nuvolari> which I doubt is an existing afrikaans word
<magespawn> hold i will ask
<nuvolari> thanks magespawn 
 * nuvolari discovered a Dutch Smurf album :P
<nuvolari> pretty funny
<Kilos> methinks both could work nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, it's not the 2 i'm worried about, it's the one, 'liede'
<Kilos> dunno if there is some way of saying which one means what kinda songs
<magespawn> nuvolari: she says liedjies
<nuvolari> magespawn: thanks
<Kilos> liedjies is the normal one but somehow liedere dont sound wrong either
<nuvolari> magespawn: could you maybe confirm with her if 'liede' is an existing word
<magespawn> anyway. i am on my way home, later all
<Kilos> inetpro: liedere + liedjies
<Kilos> latyer magespawn 
<Kilos> no liede isnt
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, read my lips, er, text, liedere + liedjies is valid, that I know, but I want to confirm 'liede'
<nuvolari> thanks oom
<Kilos> no word liede
<Kilos> imo
<magespawn> she says liedere is the actual word but liede is also okay
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> sounds all wrong
<nuvolari> :P
<Tonberry> :o
<nuvolari> but thanks magespawn 
<magespawn> np
<magespawn> later all
<superfly> nuvolari: have you tried Google Translate?
<nuvolari> cheerio
<Cantide> google translate made me lol so hard the other day :D
<Cantide> http://translate.google.com/#ko/en/%EA%B4%9C%EC%B0%AE%EC%9D%80%EB%92%88
<Cantide> it actually means "i'm fine"
<nuvolari> superfly: affirmative, 'liede' is detected as songs, but 'songs' don't show liede as a similee(?)
<Tonberry> it does tens towards amusing translations
<superfly> simile
<nuvolari> ah, thanks superfly 
<Tonberry> http://translate.google.com/#af/en/Fokofpolisiekar
<nuvolari> Synonym is the word
<nuvolari> lol Tonberry 
<Tonberry> i think someone is trolling it
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> same as with blue bulls a while ago
<Kilos> wow ive never heard the word liede used
<magespawn> right home
<magespawn> benefits to living in Hluhluwe, travel time home to work = 10 min
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> rushour = 12 min
<nuvolari> *rush hour
<Kilos> there is no rush hour in hluhluwe
<Kilos> thay always half asleep
<magespawn> we call it slow hour
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> we call it sunday afternoon
<magespawn> nothing happens here then, you might even be able to sleep on the main road
<nuvolari> magespawn: crime?
<magespawn> not much, seems to happen in waves, so nothing really constant
 * superfly is looking forward to visiting a laid-back place. Cape Town is too busy these days.
<magespawn> from twitter http://www.pcworld.com/article/249951/if_it_aint_broke_dont_fix_it_ancient_computers_in_use_today.html
<Tonberry> if it's that old it will probably break soon...
<Tonberry> or so much later that there is truly no hope for any form of recovery
<magespawn> still amazing that it isnstill running
<inetpro> nuvolari, Kilos: liede would probably be the german Lieder
<inetpro> Lieder = songs
<inetpro> or liedere in Afrikaans
<Kilos> ah ty inetpro sounds so wrong in afrikaans
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> lekker slaap
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<Kilos> dankie boetie jy ook
<inetpro> nag nuvolari
<nuvolari> eh? I'm still coding
<nuvolari> :P
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> oops... kilos gone
<magespawn> does tend to make a rapid exit
 * inetpro falling asleep
<inetpro> good night everyone
<nuvolari> night inetpro 
 * nuvolari follows suit
<nuvolari> I guess all this yawning means something
<nuvolari> :P
<magespawn> yup night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-25
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> wheeee, someone finally came out with a viable dirt cheap 8 port 10gig switch
<Symmetria> copper switch that is
<Symmetria> that you could actually use at home
<Kilos> morning all
 * Kilos waits to see if the power is going off again today
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> lol, I just called in an electrician to fix my power against power outages
<Symmetria> now got a diesel generator in the back yard and a UPS to clean the power outta it, hooked straight into the main board
<Tinuva> morning Symmetria 
<Tinuva> you back in SA?
<Symmetria> Tinuva yeah till sunday I am
<Tinuva> oh lovely
<Symmetria> heh flying back to Kenya on sunday
<Symmetria> for a week
<Tinuva> interesting
<Tinuva> and then?
<Symmetria> heh then back to za for a few days
<Symmetria> then we shall see
<Symmetria> might have to go to london for 3 or 4 days
<Tinuva> crazy
<Symmetria> *shrug* I take it day at a time, fly whereever it says on whatever ticket lands in my inbox
<Symmetria> I've spent a week at home in the last month ;p
<Kilos> ouch
<Symmetria> http://www.zdnet.com/netgear-launches-affordable-10-gigabit-switches-for-smes-7000013507/
<Symmetria> I just ordered myself one of those :)
<Kilos> Symmetria: how can i do a speedtest of my 3g without going to speedtest.com
<Kilos> want to rev up 8ta a bit
<Symmetria> kilos heh, dunno, aint done speed tests over low speed links in ages
<Symmetria> and the methods I use for speed testing would half kill 8ta's network never mind a 3G modem
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> http://jesuschristsiliconvalley.tumblr.com/post/48596551224/nice-piece-of-glass
<Symmetria> hahaha oh man thats a hilarious article
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 Squirm 
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<Vince-0> heyo!
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> so juniper has this awesome cloud virtulization tool
<Symmetria> so you can build a network in the cloud
<Symmetria> to lab stuff
<nuvolari> o/ hello's
<nuvolari> does anyone have experience of training sites?
<nuvolari> or have an opinion on lynda.com?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> ohi morgs wb
<morgs> hi hi
<superfly> hey hey morgs!
<morgs> hi superfly
<superfly> morgs: did I ask you what you thought of my boss's talk at ScaleConf?
<superfly> nuvolari: have you looked at coursera?
<superfly> nuvolari: https://www.coursera.org/
<morgs> superfly: It was very interesting, rare to see the hardware and software all developed together
<superfly> :-)
<superfly> morgs: any constructive criticism (apart from: don't be so nervous!)
<morgs> superfly: oh, the talk was great. We have some mutual interests in the purchasing of airtime across multiple countries - I have Dale's contact details, I'll get in touch
<superfly> morgs: cool, thanks for the feedback
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> thanks superfly, I'll have a look, I don't know training sites well, so I'll have a look
<nuvolari> I found teamtreehouse.com which seems more focussed than lynda.com
<nuvolari> superfly: coursera looks too much like 'formal' training. I don't know the exact requirements, but some of us were asked to comment on lynda.com from a dev's POV
<superfly> nuvolari: coursera is content from various universities from around the world that you can do for free
<superfly> nuvolari: you didn't tell me WYATTD
<superfly> Maaz: WAYTTD
<Maaz> superfly: WAYTTD is What Are You Trying To Do?
<Symmetria> haha I was printing invoices and my mother was at my place, she picks up one of the invoices, looks at it and goes "errr, you got a typo on this" Im like, where, she's like, there is an extra zero at the end of the price, Im like, no mom, thats a real invoice
<Symmetria> ;p so I got a lecture on the fact that from now on Im paying her cell phone, her car and everything else
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> I think if the invoice had been in rands she wouldnt have blinked
<trender> (.)(.)
<trender>   __
<magespawn> Symmetria: in regards to that netgear switch, i think they use affordable in a non south african sense
<Symmetria> magespawn, a thousand dollars for an 8 port 10gig switch is not bad
<Symmetria> thats 8 grand
<Symmetria> ooops 9 grand
<magespawn> not questioning the value, just saying most small businesses i know would not want to spend that much on IT equipment
<Kilos> tumbleweed: are they doing final fixing of 13.04 on #ubuntu-release
<tumbleweed> Kilos: actually, haven't been very involved in this one
<tumbleweed> been busy, recently (and sick, this week)
<Kilos> aw sorry to hear that
<Kilos> get well soon
<Symmetria> heh sweet, Aruba coming to install my wifi gear at home
<Symmetria> cant wait till I have DECENT wifi
<Squirm> finally
<Squirm> S3 coming this afternoon
<Kilos> if they dont get lost Squirm 
<Squirm> shush
<Squirm> the "agent" sounded like he was capable of doing such a thing
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> sorry superfly 
<Tinuva> Kilos, 13.04 is already spreading out to mirrors
<Tinuva> for example I just pulled it on to ftp.wa.co.za
<Tinuva> so you can just go visit http://za.releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<Kilos> will get it tonight with night surfer data ty Tinuva 
<Kilos> arent those guys on #ubuntu-release still busy with it?
<Tinuva> dont know
<Tinuva> i just pulled it from the official rsync mirror
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> you been a stranger hey
<not_found> alo
<not_found> yup
<not_found> :/
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> inetpro: you havent changed the date of next meeting yet
<Tinuva> Kilos, i think they give the mirrors time to update before the officially announce it
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> ah that could be it ty Tinuva 
<Tinuva> most mirrors that update from the official ubuntu repo will be set to update about every 4 hours
<Kilos> will try stay awake tonight
<Tinuva> and i think the iso was only released 10:38am SA time
<tonberryE352> so this will be a rolling release?
<tonberryE352> or were they all talk again?
<Tinuva> its not rolling yet
<tonberryE352> ah
<tonberryE352> well 12.04 is still working fine for me
<Kilos> i dont savvy what they mean by rolling release
<Kilos> yeah my 12.04 kde rocks
<Kilos> the unity only had 3g connection probs
<Tinuva> hmm guys in ubuntu-release talking quite a bit atm, so i guess there will already be some updates
<Kilos> yeah they been going all morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 20 May 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/ZmAtlw || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> hmm... no hype here yet for the new release
<not_found> the interim releases have now lost there shine... not so important to Ubuntu...
<not_found> no more real hype or anything
<tonberryE352> "great more broken unity"
<tonberryE352> needs a ,
<Kilos> if 12.04 unity had have connected without probs here i woulda stayed on 12.04 completely
<Kilos> but now will try new unity
<Kilos> and stay with 12.04 kde
<Kilos> ai! the time thing again. How does UCT compare to GMT
<HawkiesZA> For most purposes they're the same
<Kilos> ah ty so they also 2 hours behind us
<superfly> Kilos: UCT is an absolute time whereas GMT is a timezone
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> surely it must centre somewhere or how do we know when it relates to our time
<superfly> Kilos: a timezone is the time dependent on absolute time
<superfly> Kilos: UTC is this "centre" you talk about
<Kilos> so what is our time compared to 11:00 UTC
<superfly> 13:00 SAST
<Kilos> oh thats now
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA
<HawkiesZA_> Hello again
<HawkiesZA_> That was weird
<Kilos> lol
<HawkiesZA_> Someone kick my old self :P
<Kilos> you just joined it says here
<Kilos> there is a ghost command
<Kilos> lol
<HawkiesZA_> Thanks morgs :P
<morgs> :)
<morgs> but yes if you have a registered account with nickserv, you can use ghost to kick the old one
<HawkiesZA_> My irc-fu is lacking
<Kilos> just do /nick HawkiesZA
<HawkiesZA_> Yeah...Just waiting a little for it
<Kilos> or /msg nickserv identify "password"
<HawkiesZA> Hurray!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so there's a chance that the release will be announced at 15:04 SAST?
<inetpro> that would be 13:04 UTC
<HawkiesZA> meh. I'll need to update from 12.04 at home
<HawkiesZA> Not sure if I want to go through all that trouble
<Kilos> haha g+ just invited ubuntu-za to attend our own meeting
<Kilos> inetpro: speel jy lekker
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, speel?
<Kilos> werk
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> looks like 13.04 is released
<Squirm> lo
<Tinuva> there seems to be a problem with 13.04 arm kde iso
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> xubuntu?
 * nuvolari checks
<Tinuva> isnt xubuntu on seperate mirrors?
<inetpro> Tinuva: why?
<Tinuva> dont see it on the official ubuntu mirrors
<inetpro> Please note that it will take some time before all the mirrors will be updated with the new images. We will be updating this page as the mirrors have the new images up. http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Tinuva> yup
<Symmetria> yay! I finally went and got me a notebook
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> good good
<charl> just installed the stable of 13.04
<charl> in a vm for now, i will install it on my laptop in a week or two
<charl> but so far it's looking goood
<Kilos> how good?
<Kilos> whats improved over 12.04
<charl> that would be hard to say :)
<charl> over 12.04 - well i'm using 12.10 right now
<Kilos> and is it better than 12.10
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy everything fading in 12.10
<Kilos> like to snap to next window not fade in and out
<charl> is that in unity?
<Kilos> ya
<charl> i have never really used unity much, i'm glad to see canonical is experimenting but it is not my kind of thing
<Kilos> i tried 12.10 but found 12.04 quicker
<Kilos> what are you using then?
<charl> i am still sticking to kde for the moment - 12.10 has kde 4.9.5 and 13.04 has kde 4.10.2
<Kilos> ah and whats better?
<Kilos> im on kde here
<Symmetria> hrm, are there any non-apple notebooks that have retina displays on them?
<Symmetria> (or equiv. of a retina display)
<charl> for me it's mainly that and a bunch of updated software
<charl> no radical improvements
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<charl> later magespawn !
<Symmetria> my parents want a notebook and with them having worked on my macbooks they want a similar screen but I dont know if anything like that exists in non-apple world
<Symmetria> later magespawn
<charl> some of the latest tablets i believe have very good displays
<charl> i don't know about pcs/laptops though
<charl> wow unity is terribly slow inside vmware
<charl> kde is snappy
<charl> not hitting on unity btw, just an observation
<Symmetria> the macbook pro I got has like, a 2500 x something display or something crazy
<Symmetria> its pretty awesome
<charl> why on the earth did they put an amazon link in the sidebar
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://asia.cnet.com/roundup-laptops-with-high-resolution-screens-update-62219497.htm
<charl> surely you don't start putting all your web links in a sidebar like on a tablet or phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was reading a similar article earlier focused on tablets
<charl> i'm impressed that the google chrome book is also there
<charl> but the price is high
<Squirm> S3 has arrived :)
<nlsthzn> galaxy
<nlsthzn> ?
<Squirm> yep
<Symmetria> S3 is a good phone, its what Im using at the moment
<nlsthzn> <3 my s3,... just installed the aokp rom on i
<nlsthzn> *it
<Symmetria> my only whine about it is the battery life
<Squirm> Symmetria: how long does it last you?
<Symmetria> heh, I now carry a portable battery charger and 3 spare batteries with me 
<Symmetria> squirm a day on a very quiet day
<nlsthzn> smart phones != battery life
<Symmetria> busy day? 6 hours 
<Symmetria> if that 
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> ok
<Symmetria> but keep in mind, Im not using it for a few calls a day, Im on the phone for hours at a time
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> 87Mb update :/
<Symmetria> probably using the phone for voice calls for 3 to 4 hours a day minimum
<Squirm> it's running 4.04
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> that's good for me then
<ThatGraemeGuy> 87mb is probably a prep-for-jellybean update
<Symmetria> heh, tricks to save your battery life, unless you're actively using it, turn off 3G 
<ThatGraemeGuy> the full jellybean update for my one x was around 300MB iirc
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: does it wipe your phone?
<Symmetria> I have full wifi at home so unless Im actually gonna be outta the house for a while, I turn off the 3G in the settings 
<Symmetria> squirm nah, didnt wipe mine when I upgraded it
<ThatGraemeGuy> generally, no the OTA's preserve your stuff
<Squirm> Symmetria: I can get HSDPA here
<Squirm> but I live on campus
<Squirm> and on campus we have wifi pretty much everywhere
<Symmetria> yeah you're gonna get far bettery battery just using the wifi
<Symmetria> and turning the 3G down to edge connectivity
<Symmetria> turning off bluetooth also helps a lot if you aint using it (my phone always has it enabled because I use it pretty constantly getting in and out of the car)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a one x now, upgrading in just under a year. was messing around with my sister-in-law's s2 the other day, and its pretty snappy, i'd say pretty much on par with my one x. so i'm probably going to upgrade to one of this year's flagships
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless there's a new model next year with 128GB of storage and/or wireless charging
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i don't think even that would be enough incentive
<charl> ciao all!
<Squirm> infinitely quicker than my Huawei Ideos X5
<nuvolari> Vince-0: tonight is going to be a close call :-/ I can't promise that I'll make it
<ThatGraemeGuy> 13.10, saucy salamander
<Vince-0> Hey! nuvolari, that's ok - its going to be a news blitz anyways
<ThatGraemeGuy> next up, 14.04 tantric turtle
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hi kilos
<Kilos> ai! im doff
<Kilos> can never find where to download ubuntu iso's in south africa
<Kilos> Maaz: get ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: 301 Moved Permanently to http://www.ubuntu.com/, which gets a 206 Partial Content "Home | Ubuntu"
<Kilos> in za twit bot
<superfly> ohi Mezenir, long time no see
<nlsthzn> saucy salamander...
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> i like it
<Cantide> i wonder what 14.04 will be
 * Cantide waits 6 months to find out
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> lo
<Cantide> hey Squirm :)
<Kilos> you happy Squirm ?
<Kilos> at last
<Kilos> he is too wrapped up in his new fone
<Cantide> hi Kilos :)
<Cantide> Squirm, what phone did you get?
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> s3
<Cantide> oh, nice :)
<Cantide> i want one ._.
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> but i will wait until I am in Asia
<Cantide> i have a useless cheapo Android phone
<Cantide> it gets the job done, but not nicely :p
<Kilos> what job
<Kilos> sms fone and mms
<Kilos> what more you want
<Cantide> email, irc, ssh, whatsapp, kakao and gtalk mostly
<Kilos> mine just checks data and converts airtime to more data
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> brb
<Cantide> my friend showed me his airtime and data today - R 0 airtime and 0 MB data
<Cantide> then he sent me a message on whatsapp o_O
<Cantide> amazing o.o;;
<Kilos> yeah doesnt it use anything
<Squirm> S3
<Cantide> it should use a minuscule amount of data
<Cantide> :)
<Squirm> Cantide: what phone?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight.
<Cantide> Squirm, Kilos said you got a new phone
<Cantide> so i asked which one
<Cantide> and he said S3
<Cantide> then 5 minutes later you also said S3 :p
 * superfly has an S3
 * Cantide has a terrible Vodafone 845 which is actually a rebranded Huawei
<Squirm> .:Cantide:. i have a useless cheapo Android phone
<Squirm> oh
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> good night!
<Vince-0> so here's my notes for Hangout in progress: 
<Vince-0> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1hExqHdUYXvaJkZu-AGPKipoF4oUOiPso11svgEPmlvk/edit#
<Vince-0> almost done, talkin Bittorrent Labs Sync
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-26
<Squirm> morning
<skillpiG> Tinuva !
<skillpiG> we meet again..
<Tinuva> TrollPig!!!
<skillpiG> this is where we will have our final battle
<skillpiG> prepare yourself Tinuva !
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> ai! stupid konversation
<Squirm> morning Kilos
<Squirm> you're in late today
<Squirm> shame!
<Kilos> its cold squirm so i lay under cover a bit longer and read
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> I want to do that
<Kilos> but ive fed the chickens already and the grass is freezing on bare feet
<skillpiG> chuckens!
<skillpiG> what are you doing with chickens?
<Kilos> eggs the dogs dont steal 
<Kilos> and sometimes roast chicken
<skillpiG> :D
<skillpiG> do you farm ?
<Kilos> i live on my sisters plot
<skillpiG> awesome
<skillpiG> I love the farm life style
<Kilos> she works and i look after the sheep and chickens
<Kilos> yeah
<skillpiG> we used to have a family owned farm, would go there once a month for a weekend
<skillpiG> now my uncle bought the whole farm and he's busy with chickens as well :O
<skillpiG> like 60k chuckens per 'harvest'
<Kilos> there is money in broilers
<Kilos> quickest turnover of all livestock
<skillpiG> if you can only score a nice contract
<Kilos> every 6 weeks
<skillpiG> a bit more difficult if you have to sell it yourself
<skillpiG> I cant remember the price, but he sold (I think 10 or 20k) to SPAR
<skillpiG> for like R14 ea
<skillpiG> already cut ofcourse
<Kilos> what most peeps i know did they allowed rainbow to build the sheds and supply everything then they fetch them too
<skillpiG> but yeah, I like going to the farm
<skillpiG> cleanest air and best sleep
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> how rough is an openvpn setup
<Symmetria> its been years since I attempted that
<Kilos> on your own the input costs are heavy to build up and then as you say the market
<skillpiG> yeah, he's on his own
<skillpiG> but he has a nice set up
<skillpiG> checks on them every hour or two
<Kilos> lol
<skillpiG> even with a little 'hospital' section
<skillpiG> where the ones that survived a near death drowning experience or trampled by the others
<Kilos> most guys then breed picks as well to feed the dead chicks to
<Kilos> pigs
<Kilos> not skillpiGs
<Kilos> oink oinks
<skillpiG> :D
<skillpiG> where is your plot ?
<skillpiG> are you in the gauteng area ?
<Kilos> west of pretoria
<skillpiG> how you enjoying the pressured prices these days ?
<skillpiG> allow external farmers around ZA to bring their meat in at a stupid price
<Kilos> the what?
<skillpiG> but farmers in ZA aren't allowed to take their meat out of ZA
<Kilos> ah we just keep stock for own use
<Kilos> few sheep and free range common fowls
<Symmetria> heh, you arent even allowed to bring meat in as a private person normally
<Symmetria> I almost got busted coming over the namibian border with 3 kilograms of dried wors in my boot once ;p
<Symmetria> namibian dried wors > *
<skillpiG> :P
<Kilos> aptitude just had an upgrade today
<Kilos> 2.3 meg. i winder what has been changed / improved
<Kilos> wonder
<skillpiG> 13.04 is out
<skillpiG> so probably something to do with that
<Kilos> i tried to find the download link for za but gave up and went to bed
<Kilos> we need to educate maaz
<Kilos> inetpro: teach the bot the right links man
<Kilos> Maaz: get ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: 301 Moved Permanently to http://www.ubuntu.com/, which gets a 200 OK "Home | Ubuntu"
<Tinuva> lol Kilos i gave you the link yester day for za
<Tinuva> or just use the official mirror link and add za. infront of it
<Kilos> you did?
<Kilos> oh my
<Tinuva> http://za.releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ or http://ftp.wa.co.za/pub/ubuntu/releases/raring/
<Tinuva> both those are local
<Kilos> ty skillpiG 
<N8Wulf> good morning all
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> How you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you N8Wulf ?
<N8Wulf> good tnx, working like an Egyptian slave though
<Kilos> lol
<N8Wulf> Q: how do i reset / flush dns? I had issue a while ago, did mv resolve.conf resolv.conf.backup     and that sorted me for about a month, now I'm sitting with same prob again
<N8Wulf> the mv trick only wotks once
<Tinuva> N8Wulf, does your linux install make use of nscd?
<N8Wulf> i'm lying..... i just tried it again now, it worked. last night it did not wanna work
<N8Wulf> nscd nope
<N8Wulf> will install it now, seeing as i can connect again
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<N8Wulf> is it just me or is talking about my probs here just like going to a Psyc... i tend to figure my own linux probs out just by talking about them
<Tinuva> my install is using somethign else again
<Tinuva> hmm
<Kilos> here you can get experts to check that you do the right things N8Wulf 
<Kilos> otherwise you can end up like me and do many clean installs
<Tinuva> the problem is I havent run a regular ubuntu install in a long time
<Kilos> wb N8Wulf 
<Kilos> what are you using Tinuva ?
<Tinuva> i did a ubuntu minimal install, and then installed openbox + tint2 + some other cool stuff
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> thats too much hard work for me
<Tinuva> it pretty much looks like crunchbang, except its ubuntu not debian
<Tinuva> heh, once it is set up, it is awesome
<Kilos> only other os i have tried since i came to ubuntu is tinycorelinux
<Tinuva> i miss the up to dateness of archlinux, but THAT became to much daily work to keep it up to date
 * nuvolari see we can start a fanclub for arch/minimalistic DE's
<Tinuva> heh
<Tinuva> technically any distro can be minimalistic :)
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> yo Oom
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> going to Jo'burg for Metallica for tomorrow
<magespawn> hey all
<Symmetria> finally! openvpn works
<Symmetria> holy crap that was a bitch to configure properly 
<Squirm> I wanted to go to Jo'burg for Metallica :/
<magespawn>  Symmetria what was the hang up?
<magespawn> hah see I did not even know they were coming till Vince-0 said something
<magespawn> Squirm: so if it is any comfort i won't be going either
<Vince-0> awww
<blak_rob> hello
<blak_rob> someone? anyone? 
<HawkiesZA> Hi blak_rob 
<magespawn> hi blak_rob
<magespawn> hey HawkiesZA you becoming almost regular
<HawkiesZA> almost
<nuvolari> disturbing, how am I supposed to cope after reading something about droëwors :-/
<magespawn> good or bad nuvolari?
<magespawn> i would ask what but then we might no be able to cope
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you guys are supposed to welcome visitors
 * HawkiesZA puts his welcome face on
<Kilos> lol
<HawkiesZA> <Huge smile> Welcome visitors! We're available and happy to help with all your questions!
<magespawn> we did, bit slow maybe
<HawkiesZA> How's that?
<Kilos> thats the way no save that for the next one
<Kilos> so  magespawn have you tried 13.04?
<HawkiesZA> I wonder if I can script that for whenever a non-regular enters
<Kilos> we tried with an ibid bot HawkiesZA but the script needs working on
<magespawn> nah not yet, will do upgrade to the shop pc tomorrow
<Kilos> you good at python?
<HawkiesZA> Well....
<HawkiesZA> I have to be careful what I say in here :P
<HawkiesZA> I can take a lookie
<Kilos> i can paste the script
<HawkiesZA> So it's basically a plugin for ibid?
<Kilos> lemme find it
<Kilos> ya
<HawkiesZA> Neat
<Kilos> i sent my bot here and it greeted everyone 1 at a time
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s204bYbQ3g
<Kilos> you will need to hear from the fly and/or the weed what needs doing
<HawkiesZA> the super fly?
<Kilos> well duh! how many flies we got here
<Kilos> lol
<HawkiesZA> Two :P
<Kilos> they both are too busy to work through the script
<HawkiesZA> But kewl. I know the fly
<Kilos> the mrs one just lurks, she aint chatted for a long time
<Kilos> superfly: can you just tell HawkiesZA what need sdoing please
<Kilos> hi grantw 
<Kilos> maybe it should remember all old nicks and only greet noobs the i dunno if the time factor is important anymore HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> thats why you gotta talk to superfly or tumbleweed . i know nothing about scripting
<HawkiesZA> I think the time factor could be important if someone times out
<HawkiesZA> I wouldn't want to be greeted every time I timeout
<Kilos> not if it remembers old nicks ?
<HawkiesZA> I think I have an idea what needs to happen. Might take me some time to get it right ;)
<Kilos> wasnt that idle time just for it to not greet if channel was busy?
<HawkiesZA> In the meantime, it's probably a good idea to head home :)
<Kilos> go safe
<HawkiesZA> Yupyup!
<HawkiesZA> The idle time checks if the channel is busy, yeah. So it'll greet newcomers only if the channel is idle.
<HawkiesZA> Which seems fine. If the channel is busy, people will probably notice the new guy
<HawkiesZA> Aaaanyway
<HawkiesZA> Chat later
<magespawn> later all
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> hi
<superfly> lo
<Kilos> superfly: cany you tell hawkiesza what to look for and change in the ibid greeter script sometime please
<superfly> Kilos: yes, I will
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> whew 2 more hours till night surfer
<Kilos> wbb need modem for a while on other machine
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and wb Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro hows things your side
<Kilos> and ty
<inetpro> Kilos: somehow still breathing :-)
<Kilos> im gonna get 13.04 if i dont fall of the chair or fall asleep
<inetpro> was another hectic week
<Kilos> another one
<inetpro> they're all hectic these days
<inetpro> if it's not work it is family and friends
<Kilos> oh well only 20 years left for you
<inetpro> to little time to kuier in here
<Kilos> less if you retire at 55
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> ya me miss you man
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i gotta take chances with wget and out internet without your help
 * Kilos cries
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> our internet
<inetpro> at least you have many others who can help
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Waiting to use your Midnight Surfer data to download the latest Ubuntu disc?
<Kilos> yes Trixar_za 
<Squirm> :P
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and at least you can help others in here also
<Kilos> dunno if i will work on my pc but ive got 12.04 kde running lekker so too bad if it dont
<superfly> jammer Kilos, I still haven't gotten to mailing you those disks - net nie kaans of geld gehad nie
<Trixar_za> I used mine to torrent You Don't Know Jack Volume III and the last Futurama Episode of Season 6
<Trixar_za> :P
<superfly> *kans
<Kilos> superfly: np 12.04 is great here
<Kilos> 13.04 is just so i dont lose all the night surfer
 * inetpro is very sad that we have yet another holiday tomorrow
<Trixar_za> Oh and part of Katawasa Shoujo
<superfly> ah yes
<Trixar_za> We have too many holidays
<inetpro> thought I would get a chance to visit Telkom to get the 10GB Promo deal
<Tonberry_> and too little bandwidth
<superfly> inetpro: I doubt tomorrow will be much different to any other Saturday?
<inetpro> superfly: but sadly Telkom will be closed
<Tonberry_> tomorrow is a holiday?
<superfly> inetpro: of course, Telkom is an extension of the goverment
<Kilos> inetpro: tell about the 10g promo
<Kilos> nm 2 still works
<inetpro> Kilos: still the same thing, 10+10 for R299 per month
<inetpro> but you have to sign up for 24 months
<Kilos> aha clever
<Kilos> but good price
<inetpro> our bandwidth will hopefully be cheaper than that by the end of the 24 months but I somehow doubt
<Kilos> but since 8ta and telkom did their bit my net is very slow
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, I can somehow agree on that
<Kilos> hardly ever goes above 100 kB/s
<Kilos> will fone monday and complain
<Kilos> maybe its time to start mailing CEO's again
<inetpro> but Kilos this after 23:00 data is very tough on us man
<inetpro> way to late to stay awake
<Kilos> yeah i agree, i suffer after 9pm
<Kilos> wanted to try with at 
<Kilos> but dunno what will happen if im asleep
<Kilos> does wget work with at?
<inetpro> I have 1GB that I must use before Wednesday next week
<Kilos> lol im not even sure im gonna get 13.04 with wget
<inetpro> wget should work with at 
<Kilos> whew you better get to some downloading
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<inetpro> magespawn: hello and eb
<inetpro> wb as well
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> had me thinking there
<magespawn> here is something i just found http://thehackernews.com/2012/03/anonymous-os-01-anonymous-hackers.html
<Kilos> bad for head that man
<magespawn> just reading logs
<Kilos> clever guys hey got xchat and pidgin
<magespawn> i would not want to sign a 24 month now
<Trixar_za> Classical hackers or the media's misnomer?
<inetpro> magespawn: I also hate the idea but it's the best deal in Town
<Kilos> based on ubuntu with mate so back to gnome2
<inetpro> I keep wasting money with the other prepaid deals
<magespawn> Trixar_za: seems to be classic
<inetpro> there's no way that I can even stretch 2GB for one month let alone two months
<Trixar_za> Then I will read it :P
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> inetpro: do you do all your internetting on mobile?
<inetpro> magespawn: at home yes
<Trixar_za> inetpro: I'm at 300MB from my 2GB+1GB Promo deal
<Kilos> wow Trixar_za what you been doing
<Trixar_za> Torrents
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> movies?
<Trixar_za> Games mostly
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> You can find anything on the internet
<inetpro> if you're not careful it vanishes very quickly
<magespawn> i 'manage' on about 500mb on the tablet per month, but do most of mine over wifi
<inetpro> and if you add two teenagers and a wife it goes even quicker
<Kilos> hows you wifi plans going magespawn ?
<Kilos> wifi
<Kilos> eek inetpro ya then you need 10+10
<magespawn> icasa's requirements are insane
<Kilos> only you will be the +10
<Kilos> aw magespawn thats sad
<inetpro> magespawn: I noticed news about icasa but have not actually read any of it, what do they say?
<magespawn> to apply to the licence it is R10g up front
<magespawn> to=for
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> that is very rough
<Trixar_za> Yeah, this 300MB has to last another week before I have enough for another bundle :P
<Kilos> and if they deny they keep it anyway
<Kilos> swines
<Trixar_za> Also it would be waste near the end of the month
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> money hungry swines
<Kilos> all about money
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: no, they're just control freaks
<inetpro> don't think it's about the money, but maybe I'm even wrong on that
<Kilos> how will thewy know if one sets up a wifi area
<magespawn> and the equipment would be another 50 to 60g, so those plans have been shelved 
<Kilos> how much is 60g
<inetpro> Kilos: how will they know if you drive 160 on the highway?
<Trixar_za> 1800
<Trixar_za> 60GB+60GB
<Trixar_za> But lasts like a year
<magespawn> they wouldn't, but there are players with networks already and they would loose business=incentive to report
<Kilos> no man magespawn equipment of 50 or 60g
<magespawn> i meant R60 000
<Kilos> not k?
<inetpro> Trixar_za: 60 / 12 = 5GB per month
<Kilos> ah ty
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I did the math in my head too
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> thought another new thing had come out
<Trixar_za> and 5GB midnight surfer per month too
<inetpro> that is not enough for me
<Kilos> wow inetpro 60+60 not enough
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> 5 gigs a month
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> not if I have to stretch it over 12 months
<inetpro> 20GB per month would be comfortable for me
<Kilos> you need uncapped
<inetpro> uncapped is useless
<inetpro> because they slow you down after 3GB or some such
<magespawn> shaping
<Kilos> ai
<inetpro> at least MTN does that
<Kilos> evrything crooked everywhere
<Kilos> pity you aint got telkom lines
<inetpro> and the slowdown/shaping is ridiculous, goes down to something like 256kbps 
<Kilos> lol thats fast man
<Kilos> 8ta not close at the moment
<inetpro> Kilos: 256kbps = 32 Kbps
<Kilos> why when i download do i see kB/s
<Kilos> when going good a meg in 5 secs or so
<inetpro> oops kBps
<inetpro> kBps = kB/s
<Kilos> ya 256 kB/s aint bad
<Kilos> but now 8ta dances right down to 45 kB/s
<Kilos> will definitely fone monday
<inetpro> eish... you have some other problem I think
<inetpro> mine is at 0.86 Mbps
<Trixar_za> They come and go
<Kilos> whats that in mB/s
<Trixar_za> Also sometimes 8ta jumps to MTN's network which means the Telkom Network bundles don't count
<Trixar_za> Telkom Mobile*
<Kilos> only when mobile Trixar_za 
<inetpro> and if I test again I get 1.67Mbps
<Kilos> you testing how inetpro ?
<Trixar_za> Around midnight it does clear up massively
<inetpro> Kilos: b = bits per second and B = bytes per second
<Kilos> no man head too sore to think
<inetpro> 8 bits = 1 byte
<Trixar_za> Then I get about 300kb/s downloads. Which is faster than I used to get on GPRS or EDGE :)
<Kilos> 8 bits to i byte
<Kilos> ya Trixar_za mine was up to 300 kB/s a while back
<Kilos> when 8ta was 8ta
<Trixar_za> That's normal downloads, it's strangely faster using Transmission
<Tonberry_> that was a while ago...
<Trixar_za> Especially if it has lots of seeds
<Kilos> they even smsed me and said they increased memory to 12meg or something
<Kilos> then everything went slower
<Kilos> what is verbose
<Kilos> -v option in wget
<inetpro> Kilos: The default output is verbose
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> what does it mean
<Kilos> what does it do
<inetpro> Kilos: you see stuff happening as it downloads
<magespawn> it tells you everything
<Kilos> aoh thats lekker
<Kilos> like rsync -av
<inetpro> Kilos: well, almost like the v option of rsync
<Kilos> ah ty
<inetpro> you see a progress bar et all
<Kilos> ya thats lekker
<inetpro> but if you do a download while you're asleep there's no point in having that
<Trixar_za> Is it true what I hear about Ubuntu going the Qt route?
<Kilos> lol im nosy man will keep peeking
<inetpro> then yo usually tell it to keep quiet with the -q option
<inetpro> Trixar_za: Qt is the way to go
<superfly> Trixar_za: they've been talking about using QML with Ubuntu Touch, and in order to use QML you need to use Qt
<Trixar_za> It's amazing the adaption rate of something the moment it adopts a less restrictive license
<superfly> Trixar_za: true enough. working with Qt/C++ is a dream compared to GTK
<superfly> so I'm not surprised everyone is jumping on the band wagon since the less restrictive licensing
<Trixar_za> Should make the KDE fans happy at least. Most don't like the changes to the latest KDE
<superfly> what changes are you talking about?
<Trixar_za> Much like the GTK community doesn't like the direction GNOME is taking :P
<Trixar_za> Couple of months ago they made some major changes to KDE. A part of the community didn't like the direction it was heading.
<Trixar_za> So they started looking for alternatives
<Trixar_za> This is from memory though
<Trixar_za> It was why SliTaz started working on a Qt version
<inetpro> Trixar_za: I'm not sure what you're referring to there
<inetpro> that may have been like 3 years ago?
<Trixar_za> pankso (SliTaz's Creator) mentioned it a year ago, so maybe
<inetpro> AFAIK kde is on a pretty stable path at the moment 
<inetpro> Nokia gave us a bit of a knock and then Canonical also became less serious about kde but all those have made kde stronger IMHO
<magespawn> how is nokia involved? Qt?
<Trixar_za> Nokia created Qt
<Trixar_za> I think
<Trixar_za> or did they just own the license? :P
<inetpro> hmm... if I remember correctly they bought qt before they dropped the bomb to join MS
<superfly> Trixar_za: no, Trolltech created Qt. Nokia bought Trolltech. Mr MS joined Nokia and started steering Nokia down the path to destruction, and Nokia sold off Qt to Digia.
<superfly> Before Mr MS joined, and just after Nokia bought Trolltech, Nokia LGPLed Qt
<inetpro> Trolltech was founded by Eirik Chambe-Eng and Haavard Nord on 4 March 1994
<Trixar_za> Oh fun
<Trixar_za> No wonder so many people were worried about the future of Qt
<magespawn> had a look at it when nokia had it, thought they were going to us it for their phones
<inetpro> luckily they did the LGPL at the right time
<inetpro> On 28 January 2008, Nokia Corporation announced that they had entered into an agreement that Nokia would make a public voluntary tender offer to acquire Trolltech
<inetpro> Nokia sold the commercial licensing business of Qt to Digia on March 2011
<superfly> magespawn: they were going to, until Mr MS joined
<superfly> Trixar_za: I think the project you're thinking of is the Trinity Desktop, which is a fork of KDE 3 when KDE 4 came out and people decided they didn't like the direction KDE was going in
<superfly> similar to Gnome 2 and Gnome 3/Shell
<magespawn> wonder at the choices sometimes
<inetpro> the whole Mr MS saga makes me sick!
<inetpro> I think those R&D guys at Nokia where in a very good position to come with something amazing just before he joined
<Trixar_za> It's a FLOSS thing. There will always be a group going in another direction to the main group.
<superfly> As of Qt 5.2, anyone who doesn't choose Qt must be braindead. Write your app in Qt, deploy it to Symbian, Windows Phone (I think), Android, and desktop
<superfly> where desktop = Windows, Linux, OS X, FreeBSD, etc.
<Trixar_za> Yeah, even I considered Qt a while back
<Trixar_za> But I don't know C++ well nor do I like it that much :P
<magespawn> i still like their designs and specs, os aside
<magespawn> need to able to flash the lumia 980 to android
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<inetpro> superfly: how stable is Kubuntu 13.04 now?
<Kilos> inetpro: gaan slaap now
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom?
<superfly> inetpro: it seems fairly stable
<superfly> never had any serious problems
 * inetpro is nog lekker wakker
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe later dit word hoe moeilikker word dit om te gaan slaap
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> amper wget tyd
<inetpro> probleem is om in die oggend wakker te word
<Kilos> ya
<superfly> long past time for me to go to bed
<superfly> bye
<inetpro> good night superfly
<Kilos> night superfly 
<Kilos> night all , sleep tight
<Kilos> whew 13.04 is 794 meg
<Kilos> night
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-27
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> Trixar_za: you busy
<Trixar_za> Why do you ask?
<Kilos> need a brain to try get something or explain how to get it
<Kilos> from a closed down business
<Trixar_za> Ok?
<Kilos> http://web.archive.org/web/20081120051004/http://www.quadmicroworks.com/support/downloads/diskimage.html
<Kilos> need that image
<trender> image comes from waybackmachine when this company was still in business
<Trixar_za> Hmmm, I checked around and unless you own a new SquareOne product or can find somebody that backed up that image file, it's unlikely that you'd be able to get a copy of it.
<trender> common deduction
<trender> i have some korean contacts who claim to have this image
<trender> the product develloper claims to have the image
<trender> but these okes are in no hurry to supply it
<trender> and without this image the 100 boxes i have are just 100 bricks :)
<trender> or 100 lunchboxes
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I saw the one korean site that supplies the newer images
<Trixar_za> But only for two versions of SquareOne devices
<trender> yes this box is sq101 those are all sq201
<trender> different images for different box
<Kilos> what do they say about upgrading the boxes you have?
<trender> the box is 7 years old mate just making it work again is a challenge :)
<Kilos> hehe
<trender> nobody will spend time upgrading it
<Kilos> i mean if asking them if its possible to upgrade those you have
<Kilos> as in will they supply whats needed
<trender> off course its possible
<trender> but first you need to understand how the box deals with an image file
<trender> its possible to compile a new image from many linux apps to armv4
<trender> id just be happy to get it working as it was before
<trender> im not interested in building an online coke vending machine
<trender> i know the box has potential
<Trixar_za> Well, you could try something crazy and see if something like Testdisk can recover the image
<trender> i dont have the original disk mate
<trender> i fitted my own disk
<Kilos> testdisk is a forensic data recovery tool
<Kilos> linux tool
<trender> can it recover an image that was never on the box ?
<trender> :)
<Trixar_za> Unlikely
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> can you connect an external dvdrom to them
<trender> nope
<Kilos> nope
<trender> it only has telnet ftp and admin web support
<Kilos> so they first sell the boxes and then you only got the image?
<trender> it has no screen or external interfaces
<Kilos> thats doff
<trender> the image was supposed to be downloaded from website or shipped with a disk
<Kilos> aha
<trender> you would think at least they have the blerry courtesy to send the image on cd
<Kilos> yeah
<trender> arg but like i said this is a project hobby
<trender> i take on high risk projects to make big coins
<trender> this project will yield 1/2 bar when im done with it
<trender> or mabee 1bar if i take it to the limit
<blak_rob> drf
<Kilos> hi blak_rob 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<blak_rob> sup kilos 
<blak_rob> thank you
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Kilos> gonna watch the sharks 
<Kilos> you are an old irc guy i see
<blak_rob> nahh fuck that. I aint tellin u shit
<Kilos> took me three years before i got masked
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we dont swear on this channel. we have ladies present
<blak_rob> no shit! 
<Kilos> hope he stays away
<Kilos> chatmosphere rubbis
<Kilos> rubbish
<trender> that was nice
<trender> Trix[a]r_za whats that irc server you running there mate ??
<trender> cool beans
<trender> like a private fan club :)
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> sharks lost
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> score?
<Cantide> has anyone succeeded in running 13.04 in virtualbox?
<Cantide> i think it just doesn't like my hardware :'(
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I never knew it had been released tbh
<Squirm> last night?
<Cantide> I think Thursday
<Cantide> not working in VirtualBox for me though
<Cantide> so i won't try to install it
<Kilos> hmm...
<trender> hello people
<trender> anybody know how to get around the windows login ?
<trender> i bought a laptop covered in blood and i cant log into windows with the okes fingerprint
<trender> without fingerprint
<Cantide> ..
<Cantide> which version of windows?
<Cantide> check out Hiren's Boot CD
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> evening
<magespawn> superfly ping
<superfly> magespawn: pong
<magespawn> superfly did you see trender's question?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> tried 13.04 here today, much too slow, will move to later ubuntu when got a faster pc
<magespawn> maybe it will speed up later
<magespawn> might also not be working the best with the older hardware
<Kilos> ya i think its the hardware
<Kilos> everything worked but oh so slow and the fading in and out of windows slows it even more
<magespawn>  i had to turn off all the effects in kde on my lappy, otherwise it slows to a crawl
<superfly> magespawn: my solution to any windows problem is a linux live cd
<magespawn> was wondering about the blood part of it actually
<superfly> magespawn: saliva
<magespawn> now i am lost
<superfly> magespawn: saliva is the best thing to use to clean blood
 * superfly resists making a really sick joke
<magespawn> okay then
<magespawn> i will let that one go then
<inetpro> Kilos: check the privacy option in the settings
<inetpro> How to change your privacy settings in Ubuntu's Unity Dash http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/how-to-change-your-privacy-settings-in-ubuntus-unity-dash/4254
<Kilos> aw does that speed it up inetpro ? ive already put 12.04 back
<inetpro> Dash searching reaches out to online providers every time you type anything in the dash
<inetpro> if you have a slow connection it has a significant impact on performance
<inetpro> it's actually so bad that I fail to understand why they have it on by default
 * inetpro wonders what happens when you type /topic in a channel
<inetpro> does everyone else see the topic when I do that?
<Symmetria> heh if you're not opped
<magespawn> nope
<Symmetria> it wouldnt change it
<Symmetria> heh so this chick I've been having an on off fling with for about 2 years (when she's actually in the same location as I am)
<inetpro> Symmetria: so I have to copy and paste in order to show the topic to users?
<Symmetria> agreed to come to kenya with me for a week! :)
<Symmetria> inet yeah or tell them to just type /topic #ubuntu-za
<inetpro> ok
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/girlie4.jpg <=== look at that gorgeous women ;p haha  that was the photo she gave me permission to share ;p
<Symmetria> (yes its huge, but that photo, its worth the resolution) ;p
 * inetpro wbb
 * Squirm looks at Symmetria 
<Squirm> how much did you pay her?
<Squirm> just to be there in the first place, let alone like taht
<Symmetria> haha 
<Symmetria> squirm she's a very good friend of mine
<Symmetria> :) we get together whenever we're in the same country, she travels as much as I do
<Symmetria> so we kinda hang out in various countries around the world when we are able
<Symmetria> ;p still swear though that she will one day be my future wifey haha
<Symmetria> ;p you gotta admit, she's hot as hell
<Squirm> I didn't want to give you that, but yes she is
<Squirm> I see how this works
<Squirm> you bought her plane ticket to force the being in the same country part
<Symmetria> haha
<Symmetria> no, she was in .za for work
<Symmetria> I just flew to capetown cause she was in .za
<Symmetria> ;p
<superfly> meh. I've dated prettier women in my life.
<inetpro> Kilos: did you disable the privacy stuff?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> inetpro, ty for trying but i had already reinstalled 12.04 unity and was lucky to get 3g working so ill stick here a bit
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> 12.04 unity is definitely faster than 12.04 kde
<Kilos> now i wanna try keep this untiy working
<Kilos> and the support goes way past 13.04"s
<inetpro> why would it stop working?
<Kilos> well you know what QA says it isnt her that breaks things
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> Kilos: so you gonna stay awake till 23:00 again?
<Kilos> what for this time inetpro ?
<Kilos> i love wget
<Kilos> connection dropped half way
<inetpro> Kilos: surely you still have some data left?
<Kilos> the -c finishes the download
<Kilos> ya but what to get?
<Kilos> 13.04 will be better if one can stop windows fading like that
<Kilos> thats all resources working hard
<Kilos> but head too sore to stay up tonight again
<Kilos> but only hurts when i breathe
<inetpro> Kilos: stop breathing man
<Kilos> oh and the average download speed was 67 kB/s
<Kilos> tried that too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hurts more
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> remind me monday morning to fight 8ta
<inetpro> an average download speed os 536kbps is not so bad
<inetpro> s/os/of/
<Kilos> no man it used to be over 200 kB/s
<Kilos> 4 or 5 secs per meg
<inetpro> per megabit you mean
<Kilos> remember when we upgraded same time
<Kilos> megabyte
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> 4 secs per meg is how much
<Kilos> im telling you my downloads show in kB/s
<Kilos> not kb/s
<inetpro> wel 200kB/s = 1.6mbps
<inetpro> 4/5
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> 1024bytes / 5 seconds = 204.8kBps
<Kilos> used to vary up and down around 290 kB/s before telkom 8ta did whatever they did
<Kilos> ya you see
<Kilos> jammer engelsman
<inetpro> actually 1024MB
<Kilos> no man that gigs already
<inetpro> hmm
<Kilos> 1025kB =1meg
<inetpro> nou maak jy my deurmekruis
<inetpro> jy's reg
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> wel
<inetpro> 1024kB = 1MB 
<Kilos> ill ride them till its fixed
<inetpro> in other words: 1024kB / 5 seconds = 204.8kBps
<Kilos> thats it
<Kilos> and some times was 4 secs per meg
<Kilos> never used to come under 200
<Kilos> now never gets near there anymore
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> well it also depends where you download from
<Kilos> ac.za place
<Kilos> our main repo
<inetpro> could be that something is not lekker between you and ac.za
<inetpro> in other words beyond 8ta's control
<Kilos> oh you mean maybe not 8ta
<Kilos> well they gonna have to check first
<Kilos> i got no say over repos
<Kilos> oh but also takes forever to open websites so its 8ta
<inetpro> I think those repos were very busy in the last few days
<Kilos> this has been for weeks now
<Kilos> maybe a month or more
<inetpro> tell them
<Kilos> is there a better speed test than speedtest.com
<Kilos> that shows 128 kB/s
<Kilos> last i checked
<Kilos> i will tell them and let you know what they do about it
<Kilos> anyway i gotta sleep now
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: that would be 1mbps
<inetpro> nag oom
<Kilos> lekker slaap
 * inetpro goes to get the real coffee
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-28
<Kilos> morning guys
<Georgl> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Georgl 
<Georgl> tried 13.04 as yet?
<Kilos> ya but pc a bit slow for it
<Kilos> and i dont fancy the fading windows
<Georgl> does it need a lot of resource?
<Georgl> ugh
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> was very little to upgrade
<Georgl> so i will stick to 12.10 running gnome
<Kilos> but the iso is like 800 meg
<Georgl> mmmm...
<Georgl> so dvd required
<Kilos> peeps say its faster when i read comments but not here
<Georgl> everytime i upgrade it got to rebuild toolchains
<Kilos> yeah or usb stick
<Georgl> anoying
<Kilos> im on 12.04 here
<Georgl> cool
<Kilos> 12.10 not gonna be supported for long
<Georgl> my one pc is still running 10.04
<Kilos> but it installed fairly quickly and everything worked
<Georgl> rock solid
<Kilos> lol i prefered 10.10 because it had stuff added that i had to manually install in 10.04
<Kilos> so got 10.10 going on a drive here too
<Georgl> nice
<Kilos> i loved the maverick
<Kilos> i like the right click format option on maverick which here you gotta use disk utility or something
<Kilos> so im keeping maverick going  for that option as well as its major effort to move everything i got on there to another release
<Georgl> yeah
<Kilos> hi Cantide  superfly 
<Cantide> morning~
<superfly> hi Kilos, just checking things online and then going back to bed
<Kilos> good idea superfly , you sick?
<superfly> ja
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> rest and get well soon
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<smile4ever> I'm recovering old (1992) MacWrite II files
<Kilos> whew
<smile4ever> Those are important files :)
<smile4ever> So.
<smile4ever> I found an old trial version of a conversion utility
<smile4ever> I tried several, but this is the only that works
<smile4ever> :p
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey tonberryE352 
<magespawn> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things today?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> 12.04 unity is working kiff here
<magespawn> nice sunny day here, got the kids at the shop with me for a little while so the wife Canstudy
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> got her exams in about a week
<Kilos> yeah sunny here too but inside is freezing
<Kilos> oh my then try give her as much time as possible
<magespawn> indeed, lots of holidays which breaks the week nicely for her
<Kilos> more holidays?
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> yup wednesday
<magespawn> workers day i think
<Kilos> lol they striking all over them workers so they dont need another holiday
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> hey Trixar_za
<magespawn> yes not so good for work, but good for other things
<Trixar_za> Hey magespawn
<Trixar_za> I so can't believe I spent collectively 35 hours on that game
<Kilos> hehe good games are time eaters
<Trixar_za> My problem is that with Visual Novels is that I become obsessed with getting 100% completion and unlocking everything
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<Cantide> hi kbmonkey '<
<kbmonkey> what did you cook Cantide? I made stirfry :]
<Cantide> i made 파전
<Kilos> what?
<Cantide> umm
<Cantide> it's this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pajeon
<kbmonkey> hmmm
<Kilos> looks good
<Cantide> quite nice :)
<kbmonkey> cant seem to concentrate on code today. feel super lazy 
<kbmonkey> kilos the 3g has been bad lately, so now I have 500MB of data to be used in the next 2 days. what shall i do with it?
<Kilos> lol download something
<Kilos> 3g is terrible we were discussing it last night
<Kilos> 8ta here that is since the merged with telkom
<Kilos> gonna fone tomorrow and see what can be done
<kbmonkey> holy crap, I think 8ta made some mistake. it says my bundle has the 2+1 bundle fully charged o_O
<Cantide> yeah! my old 60 + 60 was also full again, even though i bought another one -.-
<Kilos> wow
<Cantide> so.. yeah.. what to download? :D
<Kilos> what did you guys do? tell me too
<Cantide> i did nothing >.<
<Cantide> maybe Telkom messed something up
<Kilos> they just recharged you for nothing?
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> use it quickly before they decide to take it back
<Kilos> smile
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> yeah
<kbmonkey> last month I won their 10GB wifi special, but you need to use it via their wifi hotspots
<kbmonkey> perhaps this is one of those wins
<kbmonkey> nothing on the news page
<magespawn> how many of those do they have?
<Kilos> telkom got hotspots all over
<magespawn> none near here AFAIK
<kbmonkey> you can see them on this map http://www.8ta.com/coverage/wifi/
<kbmonkey> alwayson has that special too if you have a samsung phone you get free wifi, only 1GB though
<magespawn> nearest 8ta to me is Richards Bay
<kbmonkey> still that could get you a new OS with updates :)
<magespawn> now that one might be worth looking into, there are two alwayson here in hluhluwe
<kbmonkey> possible to tether the phone to access the wifi?
<kbmonkey> I discovered by using android phone as a hotspot, you can remote control vlc on the pc. 
<magespawn> there is vlc remote in the play store, then as long as both are on the same network you can do that
<magespawn> called VLC Direct
<kbmonkey> exactly that. vlc direct pro
<magespawn> also allows streaming of media to the android device from the pc
<Kilos> when you think they gave you the extra data??
<magespawn> that and airdroid are awesome apps
<Kilos> i checked mine at about 7am and was nothing different
<kbmonkey> all week I wait to do some fun coding, come weekend I feel to burned out. need a new strategy here :]
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> perhaps they sent an sms to the sim about the extra data
<kbmonkey> its in the dongle though
<Kilos> oh there is a buntu tool to see the smses on the dongle
<Kilos> modem-manager-gui
<Kilos> but you not on ubuntu
<kbmonkey> modemmanager is in the repos. it part of the gnome project. thanks kilos!
<Kilos> yw kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> 99% of apps are the same as Ubuntu is Debian based. except for ppa stuff
<Kilos> glad i can help a bit now and again
<Kilos> ah thats good to know
<Kilos> also prepaid-manager-applet
<Kilos> you can top up with it
<Kilos> its modem-manager-gui
<kbmonkey> i top up on the 8ta site 
<Kilos> not modemmanager-gui
<kbmonkey> onnet.8ta.com
<kbmonkey> shows your data too
<Kilos> the applet does it from pc
<Kilos> but cant see data
<Kilos> grrr
 * kbmonkey does not use applets
<Kilos> its actually an app
<Kilos> dunno what applets are
<Kilos> but you okes are forever browsing which i dont so it works here
<kbmonkey> those things that sit in your tray
<Kilos> oh , i run it when needed not inna tray
<kbmonkey> forever browsing? never!
<kbmonkey> hmm modemmanager is only a dbus interface.
<kbmonkey> I need that gui to make use of it
<kbmonkey> too lazy :p
<Kilos> do you use aptitude?
<Kilos> its not modemmanager all in one man
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Kilos> you got hotspots there magespawn ?
<Kilos> hulehule dont have coffee shops and so
<kbmonkey> it is modemmanager in mine Kilos 
<kbmonkey> its a virtual package which installs modem-manager
<kbmonkey> but no gui part 
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install modem-manager-gui
<Kilos> synaptic here shows also modemmanager
<magespawn> yes Kilos, one at the wimpy at the engen, another at the total where steers is
<kbmonkey> hmmm, steers...
<Kilos> is that where the hotspots are magespawn ?
<magespawn> yes
<kbmonkey> steers make the second best veggie burgers around
<magespawn> hhmm, not what i usually go for
<Kilos> then go buy a cuppa and get the password or whatever wifi needs
<magespawn> we usually just get their chips
<kbmonkey> +1
<kbmonkey> I see openshot funding has surpassed expectations. good to see :)
<Kilos> the monkey has to eat carefully
<kbmonkey> can't leave banana peels lying around
<Kilos> what sickness you got?
<Kilos> i forget
<Kilos> diabetic?
<kbmonkey> nope
<kbmonkey> I just like vegetables
<Kilos> what then man
<kbmonkey> and fruits
<kbmonkey> I've got a bad case of the crazies
<Kilos> i wanna look in my acuhealth book
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<kbmonkey> oh you must mean the delusional psychosis.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> he he
<Kilos> no man you told me before
<kbmonkey> sure it was me?
<Kilos> ya 
<magespawn> veggies are always good
<magespawn> need at least five servings per day
<kbmonkey> well I had some depression but no medical illness. or so I hope!
<Kilos> whew so much
<Kilos> i coulda sworn you told me you had something about a year ago
<kbmonkey> yes, major depression :p
<Kilos> thats because of the cape trip
<Kilos> are you fixed now
<kbmonkey> nah I doubt that. it was just seasonal
<kbmonkey> anyway I decided to just be awesome instead
<Kilos> eeeek seasonal
<Kilos> ya awesome is better
<kbmonkey> the old lady was ill that time too, that's when you suggested the paraffin. lol.
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> how is she now lad
<kbmonkey> hundreds and thousands kilos
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> paraffin does no taste very good, by the way
<Kilos> nope but works
<Kilos> aftertaste lingers
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> lol! only know from my fire spinning days
<kbmonkey> used to fire dance breathing fire, it leaves a sick taste in your mouth, for sure D:
<magespawn> i am seriously starting to wonder about people here
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> never stopped wondering about people here ;)
<Kilos> those that arent mad are already way beyong mad
<Kilos> beyond
<magespawn> yesterday was a bit of a strange day in here
<Kilos> tell magespawn 
<Kilos> i was busy installing
<magespawn> <trender> anybody know how to get around the windows login ?
<magespawn> <trender> i bought a laptop covered in blood and i cant log into windows with the okes fingerprint
<magespawn> <superfly> magespawn: my solution to any windows problem is a linux live cd
<magespawn> <magespawn> was wondering about the blood part of it actually
<magespawn> <superfly> magespawn: saliva
<magespawn> <magespawn> now i am lost
<magespawn> <superfly> magespawn: saliva is the best thing to use to clean blood
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> what the fuck o_O
<kbmonkey> oops, sorry for my french. but that is weird to buy a laptop with blood on it
<kbmonkey> my first thought is, if he tried to log on with the oke's fingerprint, does it imply he had the oke's finger?
<magespawn> right, then we had that guy blak_rob
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh ya that brat made me angry
<Kilos> i need to get ops sometimes so i can ban that type of idiot that just looks for trouble
<magespawn> and Symmetria's lady friend
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i thought i had taken the blue pill for second
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats the blue pill?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, nice to have you here lad. no more depression stuff hey
<kbmonkey> oh was he a trollish fellow?
<Kilos> ya a bad mouthed arrogant brat
<Kilos> using a bb fone
<magespawn> from the matrix
<Kilos> i wanna try something
<kbmonkey> ah I want to see the matrix movie again.
<Kilos> they were good
<Kilos> all 3 i think
<kbmonkey> yeah. simulation and simulicra is a good recurring theme in scifi :]
<Kilos> you got an idiot box?
<kbmonkey> a scanner darkly did too
<Kilos> game of thrones is quite good
<Kilos> and the following
<Kilos> that an evil dudue
<kbmonkey> I like Philip k Dick's work.
<Kilos> kbmonkey, did you look into that redo backup tool
<kbmonkey> not yet
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulacra_and_Simulation
<Kilos> i was wondering if it makes a dvd of the os you have installed
<kbmonkey> I had setup hdup 2 weeks ago, but like to check out redo
<magespawn> https://www9.georgetown.edu/faculty/irvinem/theory/baudrillard-simulacra_and_simulation.pdf
<kbmonkey> google "do androids dream of electric sheep"
<Kilos> i go lie down for a while
<Kilos> be good
<kbmonkey> hey,if you go to google.com and enter "tilt", it tilts the search results :p
<kbmonkey> enjoy Kilos :]
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> ah neat, it uses a webkit transform. clever google.
<magespawn> geeks have too much time lol
<magespawn> i am also out of here for now, kids getting restless and hungry, later kbmonkey and Kilos
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<CanCycle> eh, that tilting just messed with my eyes :p
<CanCycle> everything looks tilted to me now -.-
<Kilos> look at this sms that came from 8ta to my modem
<Kilos> 䡥汬漡奯甠桡癥‱ㄷㄠ䵂⁔敬歯洠䵯扩汥⁤慴愠慶慩污扬攮‱ㄷㄠ䵂⁷楬氠數灩牥⁯渠〱⼰㘯㈰ㄳ⸠䡥汬漡奯甠桡癥‱㐸ㄠ䵂⁔敬歯洠䵯扩汥⁎楧桴⁓畲晥爠摡瑡⁡癡楬慢汥⸠㐵㜠䵂⁷楬氠數灩牥⁯渠〱⼰㔯㈰ㄳ⸠
<Kilos> maybe its korean hey Cantide 
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> looks like Chinese to me :p
<Cantide> there are some broken characters in there, too
<Kilos> wonder what they send that for
<Cantide> yeah, definitely Chinese
<Kilos> or what it means
<Cantide> no idea
<kbmonkey> its a virus. don't paste it here, you'll infect irc!
<Cantide> but your modem may be made in China
<Cantide> hahaha
<Kilos> is it an actual language?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> modem is an alcatel
<superfly> Alcatel is French
<Kilos> how do you know its a virus?
<kbmonkey> I'm joking Kilos. 
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> perhaps it got downloaded with the wrong charset
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey its neelsie who is diabetic
<Kilos> oh superfly im just gonna see if i can find anything here about the acuhealth i bought in 89 i think. such a thing could help you im sure
<Kilos> were rather costly at the time
<kbmonkey> those characters won't paste into google translate XD
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> hey guess who has the matrix movie. lol.\
<Kilos> here it is superfly http://www.acuhealth.com.au/about.html
<Kilos> they work great for many probs docs say you cant cure
<Kilos> look kbmonkey 
<superfly> Kilos: while I don't believe doctors much, I don't believe acupuncture at all
<Kilos> wonderful machine. i dunno if you can get the book online
<superfly> like a number of other things, people only feel better because they WANT to
<Kilos> no man
 * kbmonkey has wall sockets for electrical therapy
<Kilos> this removes normal headaches in under a minute
<superfly> Kilos: really? you've tried it out?
<Kilos> i used it since 98 superfly and have helped many peeps with all kindasa bug
<kbmonkey> well, the brain is a bunch of electrical signals. but how does it pinpoint something we still don't understand?
<Kilos> but with all the moving etc after the accident ive only just come across it a few days ago
<kbmonkey> the craft store was closed. I wanted to make 3D glasses, nasa released some mars photos.
<Kilos> you move it to where they say you must look for the point and when you are on it the light goes off
<Kilos> you dont feel the pulses but you feel the improvement
<kbmonkey> Kilos, so it's like a Tricorder from Start Trek
<kbmonkey> Star*
<Kilos> ya nearly
<kbmonkey> hmm. too much habit running 'startx'
<Kilos> it is said to be even more acurate than actual acapunture because it only lights off on the spots
<kbmonkey> interesting...
<kbmonkey> once when we were kids we tried shining flashlights up our noses.
<kbmonkey> it was funny.
<Kilos> cost nearly a months pay back in those days but was worth every cent
<Kilos> i dont see where they give price or where to buy nowadays
<Kilos> if its affordable get one. they really work
<Kilos> even for depression kbmonkey 
<Kilos> and asthma and bronchitus
<Kilos> mine is over 20 years old and still works
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> oh still away
<kbmonkey> there is no radiation coming off that device, Kilos ?
<Kilos> nope its tiny electrical impulses
<Kilos> runs off a small 9v battery
<Kilos> the secret in its success if the accuracy in finding the points and in the book it tells you to use it on + or _
<Kilos> s/if/in
<Kilos> you can even make fat peeps want less food and vice versa with skinny peeps
<Kilos> and save a fortune on medical bills and meds
<Kilos> hey superfly they give a money back gaurantee if you not happy
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing?
<Kilos> good ty georgelappies and you?
 * Symmetria waves once again from nairobi
<Symmetria> lol this place is like home away from home 
<Kilos> yo Symmetria 
<georgelappies> no complains thanks Kilos
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> eskom went off for a bit
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> they pushing hard for bigger increase in costs
<Kilos> gonna be on mnet now saying why they overloaded
<Kilos> use blankets rather than heaters to keep warm
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> here they should be underloaded, not cold no heater, and not hot, so no aircon
<Kilos> the main excuse is they are 30 years behind in maintenance
<Kilos> they want to do 9 generators maintenance now this winter
<Kilos> they dont say they start up brand new turbines without first opening the oil supply
<Kilos> so millions more to replace turbine
<magespawn> does not make sense to do maintenance now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they expected madupe to be running but theyve blown 2 new turbines there in the last 4 months or so because of not doing the work properly on startup
<Kilos> boet there now trying to sort the bugger ups
<Kilos> magespawn, try get one of these if they not too expensive
<Kilos> http://www.acuhealth.com.au/about.html
<magespawn> read the discussion
<magespawn> pretty cool if it works
<magespawn> for those with bandwidth to spare
<magespawn> http://m.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/04/winners-of-the-2013-sony-world-photography-awards/100504/?utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=2369e
<Kilos> it does, believe me ive had one for years but forgot till it surfaced a few days ago
<Kilos> haha they climb everest in style nowadays
<Kilos> heater in tents even and solar panels
<magespawn> hah heaters, making it 'too' easy,lol
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> respect to those who did it long ago - without technology
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> it's like Alex Baumgartner (or however you spell it) - did you see the guy who held the previous record and the kit he had? kudos to him rather
<magespawn> still an awesome achievement
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> takes guts to even try that
<Cantide> true that
<Cantide> so long as people don't forget those who have done it before
<Kilos> like sir edmind hillary i think his name was
<Kilos> and sherper tensing
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Cantide> got my alarm set for 04:40
<Cantide> i should go to sleep soon ._.v
<magespawn> i am out for now, good night all
<magespawn> good  night
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> good night all
<Cantide> night
<Kilos> uh oh inetpro has crashed at work again
<smile4ever> what did I do wrong? ;)
<smile4ever> http://www.lyrics007.com/Whitesnake%20Lyrics/Too%20many%20tears%20Lyrics.html
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> wow that page is slow
<Kilos> smile4ever, http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/whitesnake/toomanytears.html
<Kilos> i see the galaxy S4 there for R399 a month
<Kilos> so they are out
<Cantide> good night everyone 'o'
<smile4ever> Kilos: yeah! :D
<smile4ever> good night
<Kilos> night
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<hibana> good evening
<hibana> anyone else having local interwebs problems or is it just me?
<superfly> hibana: it's just you
<hibana> superfly: at what time did you see inetpro disconnect?
<superfly> [20:15:27] <-- inetpro (~quassel@unaffiliated/hibana) has quit (Ping timeout: 258 seconds)
<hibana> superfly: thanks
<hibana> looks like /me needs a pick axe handle to fix things up
<hibana> something telling me that either 8ta has become very generous or something went very wrong, I suddenly have more than 10GB of data available 
<Tonberry_> i saw the same thing
<Tonberry_> my available data reset to 60gb at some point over the weekend
<Tonberry_> and has not changed yet
<hibana> Tonberry_: wow
<hibana> seems all my 2+1 purchases since March have been reset to 100% available
<Tonberry_> odds are they will restore a backup sometime tomorrow...
<Tonberry_> hopefully we at least get the weekend for free
<hibana> wb Superhuman 
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-21
<Xethron> Good morning guys
<Xethron> hello superfly
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  and others
<Xethron> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Xethron> Just installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Xethron> So I'm back on Ubuntu......
<Kilos> great news
<Xethron> I hope so, will try it out, and if I don't like it, I'll see
<Kilos> dont you like unity?
<Xethron> will see
<Kilos> there are some things to do to on it
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04
<Trixar_za> #1 Pray to your puny gods
<Kilos> haha hi Trixar_za what are you on about
<Trixar_za> Well, that's the first thing you should do after installing Ubuntu 14.04
<Trixar_za> Also I always wanted to say that
<Kilos> no man it works lekker
<Kilos> ah now the truth comes out
<Xethron> ihaha
<Xethron> I forgot to backup my fstab and mysql databases :'(
 * Xethron hits head against the wall
<nlsthzn> morning all
<Xethron> morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> *yawn* :p
 * Xethron gets his first cup of coffee! :D
<Xethron> This should help heat me up
<Xethron> Damn its cold :(
<nlsthzn> ah yes winter :p
<Kilos> yeah winter gonna be bad this years methinks
 * nlsthzn doesn't have that problem
<Xethron> Winter is coming
<Xethron> nlsthzn: where you from?
<Kilos> we hitting 8°c at night already
<nlsthzn> brrr
<nlsthzn> I am from SA, but not there now ;)
<Xethron> ah
<Kilos> haha neil is in camel land
<Xethron> I was thinking maybe you're from the top parts of SA, like Musina... Its like a cold summer there in Winter.
<nlsthzn> yes the north is good
<nlsthzn> will be there in June so not so bad... then down to Durbs :)
<Xethron> But the summer is.......... Excrutiating* heat
<Xethron> *I have no idea how to spell that word
<nlsthzn> not so bad :p
<Xethron> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, spell excrusiating
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Excruciating or excruciating
<Xethron> ah
<Xethron> Nice
<Xethron> My bot also had a spell checker
<Kilos> cleevr bot
<nlsthzn> I see Thursday will be the hottest this week, 42 degC
<Xethron> Where?
 * Xethron gets his plane tickets ready
<nlsthzn> uae
<Xethron> Ok, I'm going there right now!
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you on windows?
<nlsthzn> nope
<nlsthzn> Linux sputnix 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Xethron> Kilos: I believe the channel name: #ubuntu-za, would mean he is not
<Kilos> make a compose key then hit o twice for the °
<nlsthzn> was on windows three days ago ;)
 * nlsthzn is to lazy
<Xethron> Shame! Why? What happened?
<Kilos> haha Xethron you were here often on windows
<Xethron> Nope
<Kilos> and he works on win machines at work
<Xethron> Well, I think I was here once on my GF's PC coz mine was f**ked
<nlsthzn> if Windows didn't expect me to phone to activate it again I would still be on it... windows 7 is solid
<Xethron> Haven't used Windows since 2010 :)
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> pity DRM 
<Xethron> Actually, thats a lie, I used it for studies at University :(
<Xethron> nlsthzn: Yeah, I have no problem with Windows 7 being a gamer PC... But working on it......
<Kilos> im sure we chatted when you were on a win machine but np
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<nlsthzn> it does what you need from as OS..
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Xethron> If I can't hit a shortcut key to open a terminal, that is pretty decent...
<Kilos> everyone starts the journey to freedom from windows
<Xethron> nlsthzn: It doesn't have a decent command line, which is what I NEED from an OS
<Golynx> o/ nlsthzn & Xethron
<Xethron> hello Golynx
<nlsthzn> use what works for you
<nlsthzn> hi Golynx 
<Xethron> true
<Xethron> Kilos, nlsthzn: Whats these Online Accounts things in Ubuntu?
<Kilos> wow my old bug from 12.04 has carried over to 14.04
<nlsthzn> set up twitter, IM etc.
<Kilos> i think its twitter facebook etc 
<nlsthzn> also photo sharing to the cloud and all such things
<Kilos> and google
<Kilos> must be a shortcut to your accounts
<Xethron> But once setup, what can I do on Twitter via Ubuntu that I can't do normally?
<Kilos> nothing
<nlsthzn> if you have a twitter client it will be automatically set up in the app, also the scopes can show tweets and you can search for them in dash etc
<Kilos> they trying to make it like smarphones and tablets where they all show without have to go there via browser
<Xethron> Oh, that sounds interesting...
<Kilos> actually i should look at the twitter one because twitter stopped pidgin working there
<Kilos> the swines
<Golynx> that must be so that ubuntu when ubuntu is plugged into a pc from the ubuntu phone, it will work on both
<Kilos> ?
<Golynx> nevermind :-/
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> ai! cant find a twitter app. choqok will install lots of kde stuff here
<Xethron> I see Ubuntu One has been discontinued?
<Kilos> yeah
<Golynx> Kilos did you try this game yet http://jarrydx86.byethost22.com/ubuza/index.php
<Kilos> lemme see
<Golynx> use the arrow keys to move the orange ubuntu snake
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what must it do?
<Kilos> ai! these games using keys
<Golynx> click the help button on lower right
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> im too slow it gets away from me
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> :) , i made it for fun 2 months ago . 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> have you been ubuntuized so long already
<Golynx> lol, not really
<Golynx> ubuntu isn't an all in one OS yet, i still need windows for 50% of my workings. But with time ubuntu will get there
<Kilos> what cant you do on buntu
<Kilos> there are web designers that dont touch windows im sure
<Golynx> sure with wine i can use windows stuff, but lack of ram i have to use windows seperatly. 
<Kilos> ai! the ram issue
<Golynx> sure when you design for web you can get away with using one OS
<Golynx> but for me its mostly the mobile scene of things that are mostly supported for windows at the moment
<Kilos> oh not android
<Golynx> android, blackberry, symbian, j2me, tizen, ios etc.
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> its much easier to get those dev environments setup in windows atm
<Xethron> Meh, I haven't used Windows in years
<Golynx> linux have alot of twists and turns before getting them to work 
<Xethron> Oh hell no. I had to Install GIT the other day on Windows
<Xethron> I spent an entire day and I still couldn't get it to work
<Xethron> And don't get me started on C libraries
<Xethron> Golynx: The only thing I do lately on Windows is test on IE
<Golynx> Xethron: i dont use that, the github gui works nice on windows
<Xethron> And for that I have a VM
<Golynx> i never compiled a single C program before lol
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> Golynx: what do you do?
<Xethron> Oh, and you should cache your game images
<Xethron> It tries to re-download them every time
<Golynx> web dev/ web design/ graphic design, smartphone app dev. I mostly stick to javascript/css/html plus python, java and php for server side
<Xethron> ah
<Golynx> hehe i just made that game for fun really , was  going to delete it afterwards
<Xethron> Well, if you do some serious Graphic designing, and can't live without your Adobe products, I'd recommend a Mac, otherwise, JS/CSS/HTML/PHP/Java/Python is really easier on Linux
<Kilos> can you make it usable from pc?
<Kilos> like download the game not play it there
<Xethron> I mostly just use GIMP for my graphics needs, as I usually have a graphics designer to do all the designing, and I just do some minor editing
<Kilos> and make the ok button work from enter key
<Xethron> Cool, you converted 25 windows users to Ubuntu !
<Golynx> Kilos i can zip it for you if you want it
<Xethron> :D
<Kilos> weird using keys then need mouse to say ok
<Xethron> Golynx: make an Ubuntu Webapp :P
<Kilos> yes please Golynx 
<Xethron> haa
<Kilos> might help me get used to using arrow keys
<Xethron> haha*
<Golynx> Xethron , yeah i use gimp too, will have to wait till i have enough cash to buy a mac though
<Xethron> Golynx: well, if you use GIMP, then what do you need Windows for?
<Kilos> eish macs are too expensive man
<Golynx> lol, what do you mean Xethron Ubuntu webApp ?
<Kilos> and they have microsoft moments according to the fly
<Xethron> Golynx: its the new hype in Ubuntu. Its an app that opens a website, but has support for some native stuff...
<Xethron> Golynx: like, Gmail, opens in its own "browser" window, so it feels like its a native app, and it shows your unread message count in your launcher tray
<Golynx> Xethron: i think if i can get more ram i will use wine , that i think will solve my issues :)
<Xethron> Pfft, wine is useless and too much of a struggle. Setup Windows 7 in a VM
<Xethron> and share your folders
<Xethron> Map your documents in windows to your documents in Linux
<Golynx> Xethron: yeah, like phonegap apps. The ubuntu phone i read is very supportive of webapps html5
<Xethron> And then, except for 3D hardware excelerated Games, everything works on it, unlike Wine that has glitches everywhere
<Xethron> However, Wine can run some Direct 3D Hardware Accellerated apps and games...
<Golynx> Xethron: i will double cross those bridges when i get there , thanks :)
<Xethron> Anyway, brb
<Kilos> haha that game is hard work
<Golynx> Kilos i mailed it to you
<Kilos> ty Golynx 
<Golynx> if you open the snakey.html file in there it should open up in the browser
<Golynx> np
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> it opens but shows lotsa black blocks with white kinda envelopes in them
<Golynx> does images load on that browser tab
<Kilos> i see the main window yes only the bombs and stuff dont show
<Golynx> if your in opera make sure the "Show Images" option is on and javascript is enabled
<Kilos> it opened with firefox
<Kilos> dunno why, opera opens on everything else
<Golynx> it most likely your images setting in opera is set to Cached images, so it wont show new images on that new tab. 
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> nope its set to show images
<Kilos> but opera dont wanna open it
<Golynx> hmm, and when you refresh the page
<Kilos> i still see the online game in opera but it wont open the game from the desktop
<Kilos> nm ill play it online
<Kilos> head too sore to have to think much'
<Kilos> oh mustnt i extract anything first
<Golynx> yes, extract first on desktop or somewhere, then open the file from the extracted folder
<Kilos> ok lemme see 
<Kilos> there we go all sorted ty
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> if you open it before extracting then opera wont know the paths to the images.
<Golynx> Glad it works :)
<Kilos> ty
<Golynx> np
<Golynx> Kilos sorry i saw your message now. Made a fix for the enter key to close popup and you can press H for help
<Golynx> hi smile
<smile> hi :D
<Golynx> Kilos i mailed it 
<Kilos> hi smile ty Golynx its working fine here ty
<Golynx> ya its kinda weird to use mouse and keys for such a simple game hehe
<Golynx> np
<smile> :)
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> yo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos?
<Golynx> wb nlsthzn
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn and you?
<Kilos> just woke 
<nlsthzn> hi Golynx
<nlsthzn> nap?
<Kilos> ya
<nlsthzn> lekker
 * Kilos installing kubuntu 14.04 on old pc
<Xethron> Well, my Ubuntu is still running
<Xethron> Quite nice
<Kilos> it wont crash, very stable
<Xethron> Previous version did
<Kilos> once you get used to unity it actually is very lekker
<Xethron> I think it was a problem with my Graphics Drivers or something...
<Kilos> what error did you see then
<Kilos> graphics is a pain in ubuntu. dunno why them cards give such probs
<Kilos> but lately the additional drivers thing works well
<Kilos> Xethron, what graphics card you got?
<Kilos> the nvidia-current also seems fine lately
<Xethron> Kilos: that was the problem. Never got any output. The entire Laptop would just crash solid. Can't fall to TTY's, can't even do System Requests... And I mean, System Requests ALWAYS work. So yeah... And it never logged anything
<Xethron> I have an AMD Radeon HD 6470M
<Kilos> blank screen or hang?
<Xethron> Hang
<Kilos> eish
<Xethron> Everything looks exactly as it did
<Xethron> but nothing moves
<Kilos> that sucks
<Xethron> But
<Xethron> Lets hope thats in the past
<Kilos> but no hassles with 14.04
<Kilos> so thats good
<Xethron> Its been going nicely so far
<Xethron> Jup
<Xethron> Oh, and I had problems with my BT
<Xethron> which seems better now
<Xethron> So thats good too
<Kilos> whats BT
<Xethron> BlueTooth
<Xethron> I have a BT Mouse
<Kilos> oh my i have never had BT probs
<Kilos> just work
<Kilos> ah
<Xethron> Jup, well, seems perfect now :)
<Kilos> yay
<Xethron> yay
<Kilos> only prob i have is with new telkom d-link modem
<Kilos> need to do funny things to make it seen by nm
<Kilos> im scared to take the modem to other pc now then its lost here again
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> inetpro, werk weer more?
<Kilos> jy het genoeg gerus nou
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi superfly
<Golynx> are you a ios dev too
<superfly> hi Golynx
<superfly> no. I don't really do Android either, I'm just playing around with something to see how Android stuff works
<superfly> I prefer getting my hands dirty on lower level stuff
<Golynx> oh okay, good stuff
<Kilos> eish kans van sneeu in die lesotho berge
<inetpro> nou al sneeu? Eish!
<inetpro> hello everyone
<Kilos> jip ons kan hierdie winter baie koud kry
<Golynx> hmm, the cold front dont like the Western Cape anymore 
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<Kilos> the cape nearly always has yucky weather
<Golynx> it did a limbo under the W-Cape then went straight up to Lesotho lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> weird how the weather works
<Kilos> they cant predict accurately
<Golynx> its actually the high pressure system inland that is more pushed to the west of SA that caused the cold front to come more inland on the east side of SA
<Golynx> ya it gets harder to predict the weather patterns these days
<Golynx> with global warming and all
<Kilos> global warming isnt doing much warming here by us
<Golynx> its mostly the pollution that traps the heat from the sun in the atmosphere that is slowly messing up global weather patterns. But we wont feel it until something big happens, like a flood or drought that lasts very long time
<Kilos> drought coming
<Golynx> i think Bloemfontein only got enough water left till September or November, not sure if its related to global warming or the ANC :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> poor maintenance on everything helps
<Golynx> haha ya
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-22
<bduk> Morning all
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi spekko
<Spekko> more Kilos
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93  
<theblazehen> hey Squirm Kilos 
<theblazehen> and bduk 
<Kilos> hi Squirm  bduk  theblazehen  
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos, o/ everyone
<Kilos> so where is the workspace switcher on 14.04 kde
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<Trixar_za> Oh and Morning Squirm
<Kilos> Trixar_za  kde nm sees the d-link
<Kilos> yay
<Trixar_za> You know that one thing we wanted to do - rewrite AOW? It's possible with the newest irclib - it comes with dcc chat handling.
<Trixar_za> Nice Kilos
<Kilos> b ut they still havent sorted the auto connect bug in 14.04 that started in 12.04
<Kilos> the nm team are kinda slack
<Trixar_za> Oh no. They're starting to accept the misspellings of words as alternative spelling of it
<Trixar_za> Like their for they're
<Kilos> thats the yanks
<Kilos> speel like things sound
<Kilos> spell as well
<Kilos> the english again spell correct but they cant understand each other from town to town
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  do you see the workspace swithcher in 14.04 kde?
<Squirm> hey
<Trixar_za> Awww
<Trixar_za> Take the fun out of cooking lobsters, why don't you? They don't actually scream because they feel little to no pain and that sound is just steam escaping their shells.
<Squirm> I get my car today
<Squirm> ...I hope
<Kilos> great
<Squirm> very great
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: the what now?
<Kilos> lol the little black window thats supposed to be next to show activity window
<Kilos> used to have 4 blocks in it
<ThatGraemeGuy> uhhhh
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm lost
<Kilos> you could add workspaces there
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> i upgraded, maybe it only shows up on a clean config
<Kilos> oh my goodness, i struggle with everything opening on one workspace
<Kilos> i did a clean install
<Kilos> goosie will know
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: what's up doc?
<Kilos> i got 14.04 kde here and it dont show the workspace switcher
 * Kilos cries
<inetpro> use Alt+Tab to switch between apps
<Kilos> and googling dont help
<Kilos> i wanna see the switcher
<Kilos> alt+tab dont go to clean spaces
<inetpro> so!?
<inetpro> is it really necessary?
<Kilos> so i want to open pidgin and evo on their own spaces
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> Ctrl+F1/2/3/4
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're welcome
<Kilos> i like apartheid
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, it is called the pager in kde
<Kilos> oh maybe thats why googling dont help
<inetpro> just drag the page widget to your taskbar
<Kilos> ty ty ty
<inetpro> pager*
<Kilos> ive looked through them all looking for workspace
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> it crashed
<Kilos> lemme reboot and see
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> also muon wasnt installed as default
<Kilos> it dont open anymore
<inetpro> Maaz: google restart kde plasma
<Maaz> inetpro: "Is there a dbus command to restart plasma? • KDE Community Forums" https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=118762 :: "[SOLVED!] Plasma Desktop Crash, KDE 4.11.02, x64 (Page 1 ..." https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=168667 :: "plasma - How to restart alt+f2 dialog in kde after xkill? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/307222/how-to-
<Maaz> restart-altf2-dialog-in-kde-after-xkill :: "kde - How to restart kwin when it is hung? - Ask Ubu…
<Kilos> it crashed gone when i tried to drag pager to taskbar
<inetpro> Kilos: what is gone?
<Kilos> it came back the panel options thing but pager is missing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ya groot AI!
<Kilos> lemme reboot maybe it comes again back
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> 13 seconds IRC lag...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> got it at last. plasma-desktop kept crashing when dragging pager to panel
<Kilos> aptitude reinstall plasma-desktop seems to have cured that after 1152kB download
<Kilos> thanks for the help guys
<Kilos> now gotta try increase text size everywhere
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> lekkar naweek?
<Vince-0> I was hoping to take a drive to the Karoo for this Afrika Burn festival next week but the work says no leave
<theblazehen> Vince-0: Afrika vurn festival?
<theblazehen> burn*
<theblazehen> Is that similar to burning man, or totally different?
<Kilos> Vince-0  arent you in durbs?
<magespawn> good day
<Vince-0> Yes, indeed I am in Deben
<Vince-0> Afrika Burn is kinda like burning man, lots of burning
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> howdy Kilos 
<howit> ai!
<Kilos> hi magespawn  howsit
<magespawn> identity crisis there Kilos ?
<Kilos> no when i started typing it typed in  the tiny windows where your nick is
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do you see me as unaffiliated?
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hows things there magespawn  ?
<Kilos> all good i hope
<magespawn> ahh well, everything is relative
<Kilos> relative to what? finances?
<magespawn> no health this time, having a day off sick
<Kilos> oh my then say you sick man
<Kilos> what has relative got to do with it
<magespawn> how good everything is, nice to have a day off, but not so nice being sick and the work still waits any ways
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> nashua mobile closing its doors and altech autopage is retrenching
<Kilos> peeps with work must hold onto their jobs methinks
<magespawn> wow that is big news
<Kilos> haha you missed the fun magespawn  
<Kilos> the flys mac had a microsoft moment he called it
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> blue screen of death
<Kilos> hellooo superfly  is that all going good again or does it happen often
<superfly> Kilos: it's fine. I doubt it'll happen again for a long time
<superfly> eish Kilos, you really don't let go of things
<Kilos> it was funny man and mage missed it
<Kilos> hmm... hi theblaze1  
<magespawn> ahh well happens to us all
<theblaze1> hey Kilos ..
 * Squirm looks around
<theblaze1> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> hi theblaze1  Squirm 
<theblaze1> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> you given up on Steam uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> for now yes nlsthzn  , did install of kde-full, methinks it was 480m gone
<Kilos> so curbed till month end
<Kilos> i still have it installed on the other drive
<Kilos> theyve left some things out of kde 14.04
<Kilos> had to install muon to get the package manager as well
<Kilos> and games option wasnt there either
<nlsthzn> muon comes standard in kubuntu
<nlsthzn> if you want a good kde experience better to install kubuntu
<Kilos> muon update manager was here but not the package manager
<Kilos> i tried aptitude reinstall muon and it did nothing then aptitude install muon and it fetch stuff
<Kilos> fetched
<Kilos> then only the package manager showed in the launcher
<Kilos> this is kubuntu 14.04
<nlsthzn> you install ubuntu then added kde or straight installed kubuntu because muon is in kubuntu 
<Kilos> kubuntu iso i used
<Kilos> so pure kubuntu
<Kilos> maybe something went wrong with the iso download but it install lekker fast
<Kilos> i thought they left stuff out for space
<Kilos> but it works fine now
<nlsthzn> very strange... then again things go wonky in all software sometimes
<Kilos> but it saw the dlink modem first time
<nlsthzn> that is cool
<nlsthzn> was using kubuntu 14.04 until this morning, but it seems xfce serves my purposes better
<Kilos> ya but had to add a line to /etc/rc.local to get it to auto connect
<Kilos> carry over bug from 12.04 that hasnt been fixed yet
<Kilos> (while :; do nmcli -t nm wwan on; sleep 1; done)&
<Kilos> then it connects before finished booting
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> hey back for a bit
<magespawn> right later all
<captine> evening all
<captine> anyone on the ubuntu-classroom channel?
<captine> some good info coming
<Kilos> hi captine 
<Kilos> what info?
<Kilos> i see
<captine> different topics
<captine> juju is next, I think
<Kilos> all way above me but ill watch and hopefully learn something
<captine> same most of the time
<captine> although the documentation stuff and how it works has been interesting
<Kilos> yeah
<captine> the next session is on air (www.ubuntuonair.com) if you want to stream the video
<Kilos> nope no data for that
<Kilos> did fat installs on 14.04 kde today
<captine> nice
<captine> so you a kde man
<Kilos> i do unity and kde
<Kilos> enjoy both
<Kilos> battle with lubuntu and xubuntu
<Kilos> all the x stuff
<captine> ah
<captine> cool
<captine> I am sticking with unity.
<captine> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> night
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-23
<jabberwocky93> morning everyone
 * jabberwocky93 slaps Spekko with a large trout
 * Spekko feels abused
<bduk1> More almal
<jabberwocky93> more bduk1
<Squirm> woop
<Squirm> I got my car yesterday
<Squirm> :D
<Vince-0> o/
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Vince-0> surp
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> hi nl
<Kilos> ai! hi not_found 
<Kilos> lo Golynx 
<not_found> :)
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi not_found
<not_found> hi Golynx
<Kilos> who understands this
<Kilos> http://businesstech.co.za/news/mobile/55844/vodacom-readying-fibre-to-the-home/
<Kilos> are they going to put fibre cables or what
<Kilos> or is the fibre going to be to their mobile towers
<Golynx> i think it may be that vodacom is going to buy Neotel and will likely use fibre cables instead of copper cables to provide landline functionality to the home, besides wireless
<Kilos> from where?
<Kilos> from thier mobile towers
<Kilos> thier
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> that would mean they mobile to the tower then fibre to the homes
<Kilos> weird
<Golynx> they will use Neotels fibre network mostly and just add on to that 
<Kilos> oh thats in the main cities at the moment i think
<Golynx> its to increase broadband speeds and LTE network or 4G for vodacom
<Kilos> that makes sense then to use fibre to the towers and then mobile
<Golynx> vodacom is the best mobile network for high speed internet, so i guess its a good move
<Kilos> thats debatable
<Golynx> ya i does
<Golynx> vodacom put the reason they dont wana bring down data prices to the fact that they use the money to increase network speed
<Kilos> to do what? i got 501 till month end
 * Kilos gonna reboot to kde for a while
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> morning superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  jabberwocky93  Spekko  
<Spekko> more/middag Kilos
<Kilos> skuus man ek is aan die slapp vandag
<Kilos> slaap
<jabberwocky93> middag Kilos :)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Golynx> hi Spekko , jabberwocky93 , superfly & ThatGraemeGuy
<Spekko> Morning Golynx
<jabberwocky93> hi!
<jabberwocky93> Squirm: how's the new wheels?
<Squirm> jabberwocky93: very nice
<jabberwocky93> awesome :)
<jabberwocky93> Kilos: Neotel's fibre infrastructure is huge, there's much more than simply fibre between their mobile towers
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> maybe i must ask telkom to take them over
<jabberwocky93> noooooo!
<jabberwocky93> I can't remember the name of the business that Neotel was based on, they already had fibre all over south africa
<jabberwocky93> wikipedia suggests Transtel
 * jabberwocky93 is deur die blare
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: what we need is competition, not more monopoly
<Kilos> ya thats fine if the competition relates to better prices to the end user
<Kilos> but telkom is way ahead with prices dropping methinks
<inetpro> Vodacom’s acquisition of Neotel ‘is close to completion’
<Kilos> peer got jabber
<inetpro> when that is sealed and signed I'm hoping that we will see a bit of shakeup
<inetpro> but we actually need more than just two powerful cable networks 
<Kilos> telkom will just improve their network and win with prices
<Kilos> im sure they can speed it up already
<inetpro> telkom has held us back for way too many years
<Kilos> like how come the d-link is so fast
<inetpro> they could have but they didn't
<Kilos> the e220 and the zte are 7.2m modems so its only the provider thats holding speed back
<inetpro> what we need is FTTH
<Kilos> we got min chance of that on plots
<Kilos> inetpro  you can take a chance with the dwm-156 now 14.04 kde sees it fine
<Kilos> but youre router most likely wont hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't need it man
<jabberwocky93> http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/ just disappeared!
<inetpro> jabberwocky93: I still see it
<Kilos> maaz is http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage/ down
<inetpro> oops... a forced refresh and I also see "404 Not Found"
<jabberwocky93> I see http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/ is still working
 * jabberwocky93 continues his download
<superfly> weeee!!!! http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Kilos> what you downloading jabberwocky93  
<jabberwocky93> I'm downloading 14.04 for a friend, I updated via apt-get dist-upgrade
<Golynx> superfly: watch your grammer please!
<Golynx> you're :p
<superfly> My grammar?
<Kilos> lol
<jabberwocky93> lol @ symblink
<inetpro> Kilos: my next router will much rather be something like the HUAWEI B593 4G LTE CPE Industrial Wireless Router
<Kilos> sjoe
<Golynx> can the grammar issue still be mentioned at the meeting ?
<Kilos> Golynx  ?
<Kilos> what you mean
<Kilos> what grammar issue
<Golynx> Kilos remember a few weeks ago i got upset about being corrected for a few spelling mistakes
<inetpro> Golynx: did he make a mistake?
<Kilos> ya that was me
<Kilos> now i dont try correct anymore
<Kilos> follow the old saying
<Kilos> ignorance is bliss
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> it kinda felt like apartheid. I think anyone should be free to speak the way they want , aslong as they're words can be understood by many
<Kilos> since i been here only 2 peeps have got mad at being helped with spelling
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> urbandictionary:  weeee - something that you say when u are really happy or bored or just wanna make a statment and you dont really know what to say
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> inetpro: ah , but how many !!!! ?
<inetpro> Golynx: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=weeee
<Golynx> should it be one ! or three !!! ?
<inetpro> aI!
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  die kinders darem
<Kilos> ons word oud
<Golynx> you also use Dutch here , i dont understand that, so that dont qualify as acceptable
<superfly> *sigh* this is as far as I was able to go: http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Kilos> sights upgrading
<Kilos> sites too
<Kilos> dont you understand afrikaans Golynx  ?
<Kilos> oh my
<Golynx> Kilos ya i do, maar sommige van die hollandse taal is deurmekaar woorde
<Kilos> o hulle
<Golynx> bitteschon ?
<Kilos> hulle is vriende hier so ons baklei nie met hulle nie
<Golynx> danke i understand is dankie
<Kilos> thats german for ty
<Kilos> no'
<Kilos> pleasure
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<jabberwocky93> superfly: hahaha I did that too
<Golynx> Kilos: oh ok
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  Xethron  
<Xethron_> hi Kilos
<Xethron_> It started crashing again :'(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> somehow you can see error messages
<Kilos> tail or cat methinks
<Kilos> inetpro  which one to use to see error logs please?
<Kilos> tail /var/log/syslog
<Xethron_> Yeah
<Xethron_> I tried all the logs
<Xethron_> None of them contain any info
<Kilos> nowhere you can see whats crashing?
<Kilos> must be some record somewhere
<Xethron_> I've even started dumping info like heat and stuff into a seperate file, and nothing seems strange at the time of crashing
<Xethron_> I think it crashes before a record can be saved
<Kilos> what are you doing when it crashes?
<Kilos> what apps are running
<Kilos> find the guilty app 
<Xethron_> Kilos: well
<Xethron_> I always have a ton of apps open
<Kilos> do they all run a while then the crash or crash when you open a certain one or what
<Xethron_> Firefox, Sublime Text, Skype, Thunderbird, and possibly Quessel IRC are amongst some of the names I believe have been open on every crash
<Xethron_> No
<Xethron_> Everything runs fine
<Xethron_> There is no Action involved
<Kilos> not heat?
<Kilos> dirty cpu
<Xethron_> Just, at a random time, doing a random (sometimes nothing) thing, it crashes
<Xethron_> Sometimes I will leave it and come back finding it crashed
<Xethron_> other times I would be typing
<Kilos> check cpu heatsink and fan if they are clean
<Kilos> total everything crash like a hang?
<Kilos> reseat rams
<Xethron_> Kilos: I have logged tempretures to a file, and after the crash, they all looked normal
<Xethron_> And yeah, screen freezes in its last state
<Xethron_> So I can still see everything
<Xethron_> Screen looks fine
<Xethron_> but nothing works
<Kilos> hm... where the clever peeps when these probs arise
<Kilos> what does google tell you?
<Kilos> its most likely hardware i think
<Kilos> or you got a bug from msn or something
<Xethron_> haha
<Xethron_> yeah
<Xethron_> I dunno
<Xethron_> I think I'll just buy myself a new pc
<Kilos> send the old one here ill fix it for you
<Xethron_> haha
<Kilos> how old is it
<Kilos> what specs
<Kilos> its a stupid thing causing the crash most likely
<Golynx> webcam works \o/
<Kilos> what is a docking station?
<Golynx> isn't that like where you plug in the ubuntu phone then its connected as a full desktop OS to the pc 
<Golynx> Maaz google docking station
<Maaz> Golynx: "Docking station - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docking_station :: "Amazon.com: Docking Stations: Electronics" http://www.amazon.com/b?node=778660 :: "Laptop Docking Stations - Best Buy" http://www.bestbuy.com/site/laptop-accessories/laptop-docking-stations/pcmcat251600050011.c?id=pcmcat251600050011 :: "Laptop Docking
<Maaz> Stations: USB Docking Stations at Office Depot" http://www.officedepot.com/a/browse/laptop-docking-s…
<Kilos> ah ty i forget maaz sometimes
<Golynx> cool stuff 
<Kilos> shame i look at olx and bidorbuy sometimes
<Kilos> one student is selling his lappy for 1500 to pay his registration fee
<Golynx> registration fee for university ?
<Kilos> ya
<Golynx> oh, ya thats not good 
<Kilos> and some peeps spend R1.2m on swimming pool and kraals
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> funny how some of the richest people on the world dropped out of or never went to university
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> how's it going
<Golynx> good and your side
<Golynx> you're*
<charl_> good
<charl_> busy working on some dnssec code
<Golynx> dns security never slows hey
<Golynx> got to keep those backdoors closed :)
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> hmm...
<charl_> i am really loving 14.04 up to this far
<Kilos> yeah me too
<charl_> i upgraded my laptop yesterday
<charl_> they fixed that irritating ctrl+left and right arrow keys problem in byobu
<Kilos> kde even saw my d-link modem right off
<charl_> you can now skip words again
<charl_> that one was really irritating me
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> there was a fix for it but then you have to do it on every server
<charl_> now it's right by default
<Kilos> 14.04 actually seems like one of the better releases
<charl_> yes
<Kilos> hey charl give some ideas to Xethron_  
<charl_> what ideas?
<Kilos> his pc hangs every now and again
<charl_> randomly? check te syslogs
<charl_> that's my only advice
<Kilos> eish man we need more info
<charl_> somebody i know had that problem and it ended up being related to the nouveau drivers
<Kilos> he says syslogs dont show the crash
<charl_> replaced them with the binaries and it worked (nvidia)
<charl_> i had an idea that the graphics card was the issue
<Kilos> Xethron_  ping
<charl_> especially since the issue only popped up when she used a browser
<charl_> brb
<Kilos> he has a lot of apps running
<charl_> try to narrow it down with one app at a time
<charl_> if you have a strange graphics card (basically anything other than intel hd) you might have a problem in any case
<Golynx> maybe his going beyond the memory ram capacity
<Golynx> swap too
<Golynx> just a guess though :p
<Kilos> will hear when he answers
<Kilos> frustrating that. ubuntu is just supposed to work
<charl_> also possible, a hardware problem
<charl_> often the cause of freezes if there is nothing in the syslog
<Golynx> Kilos this morning it was vodacom and now its mtn lol http://www.techcentral.co.za/mtn-reveals-fibre-to-the-home-plans/47750/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they must carry on then telkom will also push harder
<Golynx> but mtn has the telkom deal going, while vodacom is with neotel
<Kilos> im happy with my speed as is just would like 5g data for the R148
<Kilos> R149
<Kilos> im getting as bad as everyone else
<Kilos> 3g is becoming min
<Golynx> yeah, we need much cost per gig in the mobile sector. Atleast equal to landline will be good. 
<Golynx> lower*
<Golynx> lets hope the deals mobile networks made with the landline giants brings down cost and improves the overall network reliability
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Kilos> my net is good. been on all day without a break
<Kilos> i still think 8ta is tops
<Kilos> sis has voda on her tablet and often loses connection
<Golynx> no 8ta here coverage here. Strange vodacom dont have such good coverage outside Pretoria
<Kilos> it shows full signal of fones but often disconnects
<Kilos> 8ta very stable
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> bad connection again Private_User  
<Golynx> such weird names 14.10 named Utopic Unicorn lol
<charl_> have a good evening all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-24
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> ;lqh;
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> Maaz: is im.bitlbee.org up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, http://im.bitlbee.org/ is down (Server is not responding)
<Squirm> hey nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo Squirm 
<nuvolari> how are your wheels? :D
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi superfly  jabberwocky93  spekko Squirm  inetpro  theblazehen  and other lurkers like inetpro  
<Spekko> rofl moring Kilos
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<superfly> hi
<jabberwocky93> morning all :)
<Kilos> konversation restart
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Haai
<Kilos> superfly  did we have a meeting this month?
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<superfly> i don't think so
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha how you get a smiley in your ip addy
<Golynx> mine ?
<Kilos> the future is too bright you gotta wear shades
<Kilos> Golynx (~jarrydlyn@41.48.191.24 has joined this channel.
<Kilos> aw it didnt show it
<Golynx> Golynx is ~jarrydlyn@41.48.191.248 (Golynx)
<Golynx> it shows in mine
<Kilos> straight after the .24 there is an emoticon with shades
<Kilos> oh
<Golynx> maybe its your irc client that mistakes the characters for smileys lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 8)
<Golynx>  8-) 
<Golynx> 2 different shades :D
<Kilos> i see them all as 8 and )
<Kilos> oh yours is 8- and )
<Kilos> but same pic here
<Golynx> oh, ok 
<Golynx> the guys that made your client left a few bugs their it seems
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Golynx> or it maybe intentional , just for the fun of it :)
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Kilos> i think they list a few that show the same thing
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<Private_User> sorry brb, gonna have to reboot
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Golynx> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Golynx: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_, Kilos and Golynx!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Golynx> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Maaz  weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> hey theblazehen
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hey Golynx charl_ 
<theblazehen> Kilos: whats your steam username?
<theblazehen> or anyone else on steam
<Squirm> nuvolari: my wheels are great
<Kilos> lkker Squirm  
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> theblazehen  kilosblunt i think
<Kilos> or Kilosblunt
<Kilos> but no data to go play there
<Kilos> so inetpro  are we gonna have a meeting on tuesday night?
<theblazehen> Kilos: kk
<Kilos> but you can find me theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, sent friend request
<theblazehen> ms.kilos ?
<Kilos> just cant look at big data games or them first person shooters are too fast for me to keep up on the keyboard
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> online stuff is out of my reach till 8ta gives free uncapped
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro  what about the 29th
<Private_User> morning all
<Golynx> wb Private_User
<Private_User> thanks Golynx
<Golynx> np
<Private_User> laptop and charger was extremely hot, had it on the entire night
<theblazehen> Private_User: you cleaned fans etc. right?
<theblazehen> macbok?
<theblazehen> book*
<Private_User> hi theblazehen, nope have never opened this laptop, not a macbook
<Private_User> its a Samsung
<Kilos> Private_User  age?
<Private_User> R509
<Private_User> thats the model
<Private_User> 5 years old
<theblazehen> Private_User: try and install powertop
<theblazehen> and run it with sudo
<Kilos> then there must be tons of dust on cpu sink and all over and fan
<Private_User> yeah i am suspecting as well
<Golynx> Private_User: mine is 4 years old. Giving the insides a good spring cleaning fixed the overheating issue
<theblazehen> Private_User: dID YOU GET POWEROP? wHAT DOES IT SAY?
<theblazehen> Oops
<Kilos> but lappies are tricky to open up 
<Kilos> spanne screws
<Golynx> sudo sensors    will probably give close to critical temperature readings
<Private_User> sorry theblazehen, this is my vista machine still needing to put my ubuntu machine together again
<Kilos> first fing a place that shows how to strip them
<Kilos> vista will even overheat a wheelbarrow
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> must be dirty inside methinks
<Private_User> yeah i am hating vista more and more, i guess since i have used ubuntu
<Kilos> have you got access to a compressor there on the farm
<Kilos> actually if it has run fine till now it must be dirt
<Private_User> nope no access to a compressor although my dad has one at their workshop but its heavy duty and sometimes used to spray water
<Kilos> thats fine if you can get clean air out of it
<Kilos> http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/07/how-to-open-samsung-r510-notebook.html
<Kilos> thats for the r510 
<Kilos> dunno if they same
<Kilos> i got the bot to google so didnt see lotsa options
<Golynx> i couldn't get a compressor, so i spent 2 hours cleaning my insides with toilet paper :p
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> i mean my laptops insides :)
<Golynx> took almost the whole roll lol
<Kilos> you will be surprized what air blows out after you think its clean
<Private_User> thanks Kilos, looks similar
<Private_User> LOL @ Golynx
<Kilos> im so happy i bought a large compressor about 20 years ago
<Kilos> dust is wonderful stuff, gets in everywhere
<Private_User> yeah I will do the cleaning once I get my desktop together just in case something gets stuffed when I do the cleaning
<Kilos> you gota be careful and gentle
<Kilos> no rushing
<theblazehen> Private_User: ah, kk
<Golynx> Kilos i am very technical though, i opened up every single part i could. Carefully rebuilt the lappy i took apart so i know where everything must go when i put it together again
<Kilos> its a major job on a lappy
<Golynx> i had no manual though, so had to be creative :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> also maybe the samsung has holes where the air blows out. they could be blocked as well
<Kilos> and if they are blocked the inside is ten times worse
<Kilos> Golynx  think a bit
<Kilos> if you remove only the keyboard will strong compressed air blow inside well?
<Kilos> if there are gaps the dust should come out where the keyboard was
<Golynx> hmm, i had to remove the whole top cover to get the keyboard free. Plus the fine cable that connected to the motherboard was going underneath the motherboard. So i had to remove the bottom part aswell to finally get the whole keyboard free 
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> but on my lappy around the keyboard edges are closed off, no way for air to get in or out , just a small hole for the connector cable to the motherboard
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> best with lappies is to get a new one every 2 years seems
<Kilos> do they take trade ins
<Golynx> its a painfull experience lol
<Golynx> mine was second hand though
<Golynx> a black guy from capetown. I found a disturbing video on it a few years ago. Where a black guy were dancing naked to loud kwaito music in a room with a 2 or 5 year old child. Then he kept on slapping the child 6 times in the video,  made the kid to dance aswell. Made me upset
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> seems the guy just sold the lappy at cash crusaders without deleting anything. I just deleted all the stuff after seeing that video. Messed up country this
<Kilos> whole world is messed up
<Golynx> yeah
<theblazehen> Kilos: Yeah, it's all messed up...
<theblazehen> Some parts of the internets.. Eish
<Kilos> i dont surf the net so dont see much
<Kilos> haha playing kubrick
<Kilos> never got the ruiks cube done
<Kilos> bubiks
<Kilos> ai!rubicks
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> sjoe it didnt get easier
<Kilos> jabberwocky93  Spekko  wat het julle gebreek
<Kilos> wt
<Golynx> 6 seconds is insane, they must've had astrix juice lol http://www.recordholders.org/en/list/rubik.html
<jabberwocky93> Kilos: sorry ekt water oral gemors
<Spekko> rofl!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> water en rekenaars werk nie saam nie
<Kilos> behalwe op "water cooled cpu's"
<Golynx> dis nie waar nie Kilos. Ekt n foto van n eiland omring met baie water as wallpaper op die desktop :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> good day
 * Kilos thinks we should have our monthly meeting on tuesday the 29th
<Kilos> maybe just a short one if there is nothing other than 14.04 to discuss
<magespawn> when is the next one set for Kilos ?
<magespawn> anyone used or uses these guys http://www.vps.co.za/ ?
<Kilos> 25th of next month magespawn  but im sure we didnt have one this month
 * Kilos remembers something about waiting for the new release or dvds or something
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> maiatoday said she's waiting for a box of dvd's with latest ubuntu on
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> google how to show hidden files in home on 14.04 kubuntu
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> forgot Maaz again :)
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> had a prob with pidgin
<Kilos> didnt show the font/insert/smile buttons
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> had to send .purple to trash first
<Kilos> funny how these probs appear
<Golynx> ya
<Kilos> and aptitude purge pidgin dont remove that .purple so when you reinstall it remembers the prob
<Kilos> grrr
<Golynx> do you wana remove the .purple folder
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> you can right click move to trash it
<Golynx> oh , maybe reinstalling pidgin will help
<Kilos> now pidgin is fixed again
<Kilos> yay
<Golynx> \o/
<Kilos> i did 3 times but it remembers if you dont trash that .purple file in home
<Golynx> oh ok, glad its working
<Kilos> ty me too
<Kilos> i love kde. it has funny commands to make things work
<Kilos> to show hidden files in home alt+.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> unity has a view button up top
<Golynx> hmm, i just tick show hidden files in file manager
<Kilos> ya same
<Kilos> kde is very different but very lekker
<Golynx> i will try kde when i got a stronger pc, sounds good
<Kilos> lots of fancy stuff, most for clever peeps
<Kilos> would be good for you
<Golynx> hehe yeah i like tweaking stuff :p
<Kilos> wb Golynx  
<Golynx> ty Kilos
<Golynx> bumped the stick modem out of place 
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> hehe
<plustwo> evening everyone ... o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo  you still alive
<Kilos> Maaz  forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Wednesday: Clear. High: 25° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 11° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 23° C., Thursday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Friday: Clear. High: 20° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 22° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 10° C., Sunday: Clear. High: 24° C., Sunday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 8° C., Monday: Clear.
<Maaz> High: 19° C., Monday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 8° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 20° C., Tuesday …
<plustwo> hi omm Kilos, how do you do?
<Kilos> weatherman says we are 6c tonight
<plustwo> oom^
<Kilos> i do as i please ty , how are you
<plustwo> very well thanks.
<plustwo> :-)
<plustwo> winter is here
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> jhb already down to 4 at night
<plustwo> eish!
<Kilos> inetpro  gonna freeze on the bike in the morning
<plustwo> he must get an antifreeze
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they say at 8okm per hour the temp drops 10 degrees
<Kilos> 80
<Kilos> he better go vry slow
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> ai! they hid the compose key option away
<Kilos> why they always change stuffs
<Kilos> 4°c
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> hmm... he hiding agin
<Kilos> again
<captine> lol
<Kilos> superfly  should we have a meeting on the 29th? or we gonna go to 25th march rather?
<superfly> Kilos: 29th should be fine for me
<Kilos> good ill push the pro. ty
<Kilos> plustwo  where is inetpro  ? still at work or on leave again?
<plustwo> oom, not sure of his where abouts
<plustwo> been a while we chatted
 * plustwo howls inetpro ...
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good mornings
<plustwo> it's called magic Kilos
<plustwo> lol
<inetpro> eish Kilos, what's up doc?
<plustwo> u c?
<Kilos> evening inetpro  meeting tuesday night?
<Kilos> 29th
<Kilos> ya plustwo  you got the touch
<plustwo> lol
<Kilos> he ignores me
<inetpro> ai, why not the 22nd?
<plustwo> just howl him next time
<inetpro> Kilos: we usually have it on the 4th Tuesday of the month
<Kilos> wont work he is scared i have work for him to do
<Kilos> yes inetpro  but look when next date is set for
<Kilos> we didnt meet this month
<inetpro> so it is still coming man
<inetpro> oops no
<inetpro> how did I miss that?
<Kilos> no man the topic bar should show 29th april
<inetpro> why did you guys not meet without me man?
<inetpro> the topic is not the law
<Kilos> because you the man
<Kilos> you set official meets
<inetpro> nee oom, you do
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> nee nee nee
<Kilos> you the man
<inetpro> I just set the topic for convenience
<inetpro> you call the meetings 
<Kilos> sigh
<plustwo> ur speciality inetpro
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> ok then inetpro  will you please tweet it and g+ it for the 29th
<inetpro> sorry oom, I really missed that
<plustwo> hehehe
<Kilos> you are forgiven my friend
 * plustwo missed a lot being away
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you bad plustwo  
<Kilos> naughty
<plustwo> damn!
<plustwo> this is not on! @ ol
<inetpro> kbmonkey: it's your fault
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: he didn't give us a new agenda to link to
<Kilos> i will sort him out inetpro  
<inetpro> he's the chair remember
<inetpro> [19:35:13] <Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair the meeting on 22 April 2014
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: you better find out whether he be ready on Tuesday
<Kilos> ive mailed him inetpro  
<Kilos> will let you know
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> np
<plustwo> i need Ubuntu round laptop stickers. any idea where i can get them locally?
<Kilos> will you do tweet place and g+ please
<Kilos> plustwo  print them
<inetpro> Kilos: hang on
<plustwo> can't do that
 * Kilos hangs on
<inetpro> eish, my connection has a terrible lag
<Kilos> plustwo  why not?
<plustwo> i got them last from ubuntu online shop
<Kilos> there are images you can download and print
<plustwo> i don't have the palstic material they use
<plustwo> that i know
<Kilos> hmm...
<plustwo> printing them is a mission
<plustwo> special printing i think
<plustwo> inetpro: how long is the lag?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Tue, 29 April 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1nJOuDu || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<plustwo> ?^?
<Kilos> one would think your work printers can handle that so you just need to buy a sheet of the special paper
<inetpro> plustwo: we should actually do this exercise again
<plustwo> yes, but these a re special makes
<plustwo> huh?
<inetpro> last time drubin organised it for us
<plustwo> of stickers?
<inetpro> don't think a normal printer will do it
<plustwo> oh, i recall
<Kilos> my maiawill know
<inetpro> first we need to get the design
<plustwo> sorry inetpro, it has been a while
<Kilos> we thought you had gone to the enemy plustwo  
<plustwo> lol
<Kilos> do you have a good excuse?
<plustwo> that would be the greatest bad thing i could do
<plustwo> holidays
<Kilos> like you got married or something
<inetpro> greatest bad thing? ai!
<plustwo> nope oom, on leave
<Kilos> nono holidays dont last so long
<plustwo> botswana, honestly
<Kilos> for how long?
<inetpro> plustwo: greatest and bad are like two opposites man
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> searchig for grand father's farm
<inetpro> Kilos: where's our spelling guy?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> he is here
<Kilos> but busy again
<plustwo> the process and papers that side of za takes way too long ...
<Kilos> 2 sons keep one busy
<Kilos> lol i saw his hands on fb after one writing practise session
<plustwo> inetpro: will you get the contact to start quicker before the lag?
<inetpro> contact?
<Kilos> sjoe
 * inetpro is lost
<plustwo> connection
<Kilos> he forgot how to speak english too now
<plustwo> lol
<Kilos> no more holidays
<plustwo> i'm talking about this stuff; http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<Kilos> ya man there was a guy here 6 months ago or so that got the info and printed his own
<plustwo> i think i should buy the backpack ...
<inetpro> plustwo: hmm... can you not order the stuff online?
<plustwo> i can order online
<plustwo> thought i might get them locally first
<inetpro> bit pricey with our weak rand though
<plustwo> true
<inetpro> might be worth investigating how we can print those locally
<Kilos> what kinda printer does that kinda stuff
<Kilos> wont modern inkjets do it
<inetpro> the stickers should be fairly simple
<plustwo> it's plastic covered
<Golynx> hi plustwo, inetpro
<plustwo> last i bought 2, one white and one orange
<plustwo> Golynx: h'lo
<inetpro> plustwo: perhaps maia can find out for us whether we are allowed to have them printed officially locally
<inetpro> plustwo: keep that thought for our meeting next week
<inetpro> hi Golynx
<inetpro> Kilos: remind me to tweet and g+ the meeting tomorrow
 * inetpro is moeg
<Kilos> ok will do inetpro  
<Kilos> slapp lekker. koud vanaand
<Kilos> slaap ook
<plustwo> bedtime?
 * plustwo fires up python nuggets
<inetpro> good night
<plustwo> night inetpro
<plustwo> night oom Kilos
<Kilos> night plustwo  
<plustwo> night Golynx
<Kilos> no more holidays hey
<plustwo> nope. all done
<plustwo> back to work
<Golynx> night plustwo
<Golynx> night inetpro
<Golynx> night Kilos
<Kilos> you going to bed too Golynx  ?
<Golynx> nope, i thought you guys are 
<Kilos> im gonna try stay up till 11 to wget some stuff
<Golynx> i sleep at 2AM 
<Kilos> eeek
<Golynx> :D , its an old habit 
<Kilos> bad habit that
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> unless you cant sleep till 9 am
<Golynx> i used to work hard when i was an electrician. Got up at 6AM to fell asleep at 2AM lol . Its in the genes i guess 
<Golynx> but i switch off lappy at 22:00 or 23:59 sometimes, so it dont work so hard
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> night all!
<Private_User> evening all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-25
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93  Spekko  and others
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos :)
<Spekko> more Kilos :D
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi jabberwocky93 and Spekko
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<jabberwocky93> hi Private_User
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee on (for Spekko)
<Maaz> jabberwocky93: Huh?
<jabberwocky93> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for jabberwocky93!
<Kilos> hello kbmonkey  
<Kilos> meet on for tuesday night
<jabberwocky93> thank you Maaz
<plustwo> hi everyone
<plustwo> hi oom
<jabberwocky93> hi plustwo
<Private_User> hi plustwo
<plustwo> chilli morning
<Private_User> depending where you are...
<jabberwocky93> This is how I felt last week using actionscript for the first time http://web.archive.org/web/20140316010648/http://imgur.com/irMt5wN
<plustwo> pta
<Private_User> ok cause I am in dbn so not so chilli here :)
<Private_User> but I feel your pain in pta used to live and work around there
<plustwo> yep
<Kilos> hmm...
<plustwo> :)
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> everytime i try this link modem disconnects
<Kilos> http://web.syllable.org/pages/about.html
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Xethron> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going
<Kilos> cold
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> i'll let the dirty cups slide....
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  tweet and g+ please
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> cant member if i greeted you morning time
<Kilos> google how to set deafault browser in kubuntu 14.04
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos waves to not_found
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> still got the flu but ok ty just very cold
<Kilos> we hitting 4's again
<Kilos> how sbe you?
<not_found> :( bad time of year for flu... hope you get better soon!
<not_found> fine thanks :)
<Kilos> had it over a month now. cant understand it
<Kilos> very weird
<Kilos> we meeting tuesday night hey
<not_found> I should be off so I can attend :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> dunno what we gonna talk about. havent checked the agenda 
<not_found> well I hope the latest LTS release features as a topic
<Kilos> well it must. why not add your ideas to the agenda
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1nJOuDu
<not_found> done
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lol not_found  whats with the nicks
<Kilos> hi Private_User  charl_  
<not_found> just having some fun in another channel
<not_found> :)
 * not_found will be back
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi not
<charl_> oh he quit already :)
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> hi Kilos, sorry was asleep, wanna use the nite data again
<Private_User> hi charl_
<Kilos> np Private_User  
<Kilos> mine is nearly finished so i can sleep again
<Kilos> yay
<Private_User> might as well use it all since a new month will begin soon
<Private_User> unless it carries o0ver
<Private_User> *over
<Kilos> mine only expires end of next month
<Kilos> blew my data away this month
<Kilos> but got 14.04 in 64 and 32bit
<Kilos> and my sharks are losing
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> naand inetpro  
<Kilos> kannie glo nie
<inetpro> score?
<Kilos> top span in die log verloor 34/18 teen die in 8ste plek
<Kilos> but still in top place
<Kilos> you didnt tweet and g+ inetpro  
<Kilos> haha naas botha say nou praat ek sommer afrikaans my engels is op
<inetpro> another rough day in paradise
<Kilos> before the game the whole commentator team said sharks will win
<Kilos> paradise are those cubes you roll and hope for the best
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> oh i wanna ask one of you clever okes something
 * inetpro busy updating the agenda before tweeting
<Kilos> if i k3b an iso to dvd can i still add other software in the free space
<inetpro> still hate the terrible slowness of the loco site
<Kilos> or is it a whole dvd lock thing
<Kilos> fix it man
<inetpro> Kilos: depends
<Kilos> or jump on someone
<Kilos> depends on what?
<inetpro> Kilos: google it
<Kilos> sis went shopping and could only get rw dvds
<Kilos> R7 each
<Kilos> so want to make one if possible to send to gotango
<Kilos> they say school kids have taken all cds and dvds for tasks
<inetpro> gotango?
<Kilos> the other software is unrelated to the iso
<Kilos> golynx
<Kilos> i want to send him win7 and software for ubuntu
<Kilos> used night surfer to get him stuff
<Kilos> otherwise i must just copy the iso and the software to the dvd and he can make a boot cd
<Kilos> dvd
<inetpro> done eventually
<inetpro> Kilos: did kbmonkey reply?
<Kilos> ya said he would be here
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> i gotta mail the list too i think so nuvo and maia see its meet time
<inetpro> please do that
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> looks google+ is taking strain these days
<inetpro> ===There was a problem loading the stream. Please try again.===
<Kilos> oh my
 * inetpro struggling to load the event
<not_found> not notives
<Kilos> too many peeps put videos there
<not_found> *noticed
<Kilos> data just runs when i go there
<inetpro> will have to try later
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> its past your bedtime already man
<Kilos> you can do it in the morning
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> also looks like there's a bit of a shakeup happening at google at the moment
 * Kilos goes to bed. everything working here so can rest in peace
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<not_found> g night
<inetpro> Google’s Vic Gundotra announced that he would be leaving the company after eight years
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<superfly> inetpro: nothing out of the ordinary
<inetpro> good evening superfly
<inetpro> superfly: nothing out of the ordinary?
<superfly> inetpro: staff "shakeup" at Google
<superfly> inetpro: don't read tech crunch, or anyone who regurgitates their "news"
<superfly> inetpro: it's hardly journalism
<inetpro> true
<superfly> http://mattcruikshank.blogspot.com/2014_04_01_archive.html#4435059123598811868
 * inetpro read that
<inetpro> after posting the above
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-26
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> winter sucks, where is global warming
<Private_User> lol morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> I also hate winter, love summer
<Kilos> lo Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Kilos> you got mail methinks
<Golynx> ok will check
<charl_> morning Kilos, Golynx, Private_User 
<charl_> new vlc is not so stable, had it crash twice on me on 14.04
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Golynx> hi charl_
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Kilos> works fine by me
<Private_User> morning charl_
<Kilos> or did you get the ppa charl_  
<Kilos> i used whats in the repos
<charl_> Kilos: no the standard
<charl_> i don't do much with the ppas
<Kilos> wow mine plays dvds fine
<Kilos> reinstall
<Kilos> you on kde?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> wbb
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<charl_> no i'm still using i3
<Kilos> aptitude reinstall vlc
<Kilos> it will tell you if there are probs
<charl_> no the package installed fine, i think it has something to do with vlc itself
<charl_> but nevermind, it doesn't happen that frequently
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<charl_> nice ! my internet has been upgraded !
<charl_> i now have 180mbps
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<Golynx> charl_ :O
<Golynx> whis that even possible 
<Golynx> is that*
<Kilos> wow
<Golynx> if thats in bits then the data would be 180 / 8 = 22.5 MBytes per second
<Golynx> still awesome speed 
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> i smile when i hit 1 mB/s
<Golynx> and i dream of someday reaching 1 mB/s :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> G'day
<charl_> Golynx: the technology is called EuroDOCSIS http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOCSIS#Europe_.E2.80.93_EuroDOCSIS
<charl_> it's old and slow
<charl_> but fibre is not available in my area
<charl_> realistically i will not need more than 180mbps in the years to come though
<Vince-0> better agenda items for the meet!
<charl_> hey Vince-0 
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/781/detail/
<charl_> Vince-0: ubuntu related or tech-related in general ?
<Vince-0> general,
<Golynx> thats great charl_ , glad it works so well
<Golynx> o/ Vince-0
<Vince-0> 0/
<charl_> Vince-0: dnssec? ipv6?
<charl_> i'm really busy working on dnssec right now
<charl_> really cool techmology
<Vince-0> hmm im looking at the previous ones
<Vince-0> how about dnssec on VoIP?
<charl_> which type of voip? sip?
<Vince-0> yar
<Vince-0> trying to find usable webrtc software
<charl_> if you connect to a host sip.example.com then i could be handy
<charl_> *it
<charl_> hahaha http://opensslrampage.org/
<charl_> oh that's a good item for the agenda
<charl_> libressl
<charl_> http://www.libressl.org/
<Vince-0> yar and availability 
<Vince-0> google and a bunch of corporates just funded one of them, probably openssl
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Vince-0> hi
 * inetpro reported bug #1313079 -  LoCo Team Portal is extremely slow 
<inetpro> hi Vince-0
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi Golynx
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> you also fing bugs hehe
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> guess it doesn't help to just complain amongst us all the time
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what is the bug in?
<Kilos> what doesnt work
<inetpro> it is just damn slow man
<inetpro> performance issues
<Kilos> oh what is slow
<Kilos> everything or certain apps
<inetpro> creating the aganda is a mission and a half
<inetpro> agenda as well
<Kilos> oh you mean up there
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> good man get it fixed
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> it opens quite quick here is it when you try add sutffs
<Kilos> stuffs
<Kilos> only min mense said they attending on g+ hey
<Kilos> you are quite clued up. only unity and servers come from canonical still hey?
<inetpro> don't trust those numbers, just keep it rolling
<Kilos> no more x k and lubuntu's
<Kilos> what numbers
<inetpro> g+ attendees
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> x k an lubuntu's have always been community projects
<Kilos> oh didnt they come from canonical before
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> not directly no
<inetpro> they just feed into the same repos
<Kilos> i then have a kde in  official wrapper
<Kilos> remember when i said i couldnt even get it to connect
<Kilos> sjoe who is the old one here
<Kilos> kubuntu 9.04 in blue envelope thing
<inetpro> there used to be one or two canonical developers involved officially but they phased it out
<Kilos> have you looked at the new kubuntu
<inetpro> have it running in a vm just to test
<Kilos> its good but some stuffs you gotta hunt for
<inetpro> like?
<Kilos> like the compose key function
<Kilos> and how to make opera default browser
<Kilos> and they hide the workspace switcher
<Kilos> oh pager thing
<inetpro> nonsense
<inetpro> always been like that
<Kilos> and muon isnt installed
<inetpro> muon is there as well
<Kilos> nee man it used to show 4 by default
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> muon package manager isnt there
<Kilos> i tried with 2 installs
<Kilos> the update manager is
<Kilos> aptitude install muon and watch
<inetpro> press alt+f2 and type muon
<Kilos> i type muon in the launcher
<Kilos> it used to show now i had to install
<inetpro> I have a default install in front of me
<Kilos> and it shows if you type muon in the launcher?
<inetpro> yebo
<Kilos> nee man why didnt mine
<inetpro> it says:
<inetpro> Muon Discover
<inetpro> Software Centre
<Kilos> when i tried aptitude reinstall muon it told me it isnt installed
<inetpro> Software Center*
<Kilos> i dont like software centre
<Kilos> too slow
<inetpro> because it is called  muon-discover
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> and the updater is called muon-updater
<Kilos> how do you change your default browser
<Kilos> dont work here as it used to
<Kilos> i only use ff if opera cant do something
<Kilos> anyway nm that, im on unity atm so will forget before i get back to kde
<Kilos> i go sleep a bit 
<Kilos> maybe watch star wars 4 first
<Golynx> which one i that , The phantom menace  
<Golynx> is*
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> a new hope
<Golynx> nope thats episode one :D
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> didnt watch the others 2,3 and 4
<Kilos> got the complete saga here but they named differently
<Golynx> is there space left for that movie 
<Kilos> lol i told you once youve written to it you cant add
<Golynx> wow cool, i like star wars 
<Kilos> lemme see size
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> 1.1g
<Kilos> thats 4
<Kilos> they all 1.1g
<Golynx> thats too big ya
<Kilos> i got 300 movies and series here on ians external
<Golynx> i got some full movies sizes are 200mb 
<Golynx> but its mobile 3gp
<Kilos> mobile stuff is smaller
<Golynx> for tiny screens lol
<Kilos> even the audio
<Kilos> forget its ext now
<Kilos> .something
<Kilos> .amr
<Golynx> ya amr is the lowest quality audio , but the smallest in size
<Golynx> its was used mostly for voice recordings on old java phones
<Kilos> i used to convert stuff with mobile media converter but havent tried for a coupla releases
<Golynx> i had a program on win that converted dvd movies to mobile movies, kept all the quality too, only 4 times less in size though
<Kilos> ya mmc does that
<Kilos> can convert to lots of different formats
<inetpro> Kilos: you could always ask at #kubuntu
<Kilos> i have kde experts here so why would i go there? i cant keep up there
<inetpro> or at https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos throws a brick at inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: you could also join the mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<inetpro> you make me look for something that was always there and I don't even see it
<inetpro> Kilos: System Settings, Default Applications, Web Browser, then click on the little button on the far right side with the three dots and find and click on Opera, then click on the Apply button
<inetpro> nothing changed
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> what you mean nothing changed
<inetpro> it was always there
<inetpro> I just didn't see Default Applications earlier and was caught by surprise
<Kilos> i hunted. lemme go to kde and see
<Kilos> Maaz, default apps is <reply>  System Settings, Default Applications, Web Browser, then click on the little button on the far right side with the three dots and find and click on Opera, then click on the Apply button
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz  default apps
<Maaz> System Settings, Default Applications, Web Browser, then click on the little button on the far right side with the three dots and find and click on Opera, then click on the Apply button
<inetpro> Kilos: opera is not in the default repositories, how do you even install it?
<Kilos> i added the ppa
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> is it really worth it?
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> its faster
<Kilos> maybe i didnt
<Kilos> Maaz  google opera browser for 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How-to Install Opera Mobile Browser Emulator for Ubuntu 14.04 ..." http://tutorialforlinux.com/2014/04/19/how-to-install-opera-mobile-browser-emulator-for-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-lts-64bit-linux-easy-guide/ :: "Tutorial for Linux | How-to Install Opera Browser 32/64bit for Linux ..." http://tutorialforlinux.com/how-to-install-opera-browser-3264bit-for-linux-
<Maaz> distro-guides-list/ :: "How to Install diodon clipboard manager on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS or ..." http:/…
<Golynx> opera's new webkit series is not yet available for linux. We gotta use the old 12.xx versions and below
<Kilos> ah ya it was different so i did the ppa
<Kilos> didnt understand the emulator thing
<Golynx> haha the emulator is for opera mini for phones
<Kilos> in 12.04 it was easy
<Kilos> Maaz  google how to install opera browser on 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How do I download and install Opera in 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/169020/how-do-i-download-and-install-opera-in-12-04 :: "Opera 12 Released: How to Install it in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise ..." http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/opera-12-released-how-to-install-it-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ :: "Install Opera in Ubuntu 12.04 |
<Maaz> Unixmen" http://www.unixmen.com/install-opera-ubuntu-12-04/ :: "Install Opera Web browser in Ubunt…
<Golynx> 12.04 uses the old opera versions before they changed to the webkit rendering engine. Opera has not yet made a version of the new webkit series for linux, so it wont be in the default 14.04 repositories
 * inetpro fails to see why one would choose opera over a default firefox
<Golynx> i use Opera 12.16
<inetpro> If I had to choose I would much rather use Chromium than Opera
<inetpro> but that is just me
<Golynx> Opera is great for speed and dont waste data that other browsers do, plus a few more tricks
<Kilos> ff has large upgrades often
<Kilos> opera hardly ever
<inetpro> hmm... large?
<inetpro> those upgrades happen for a reason
<Kilos> 40m or so
<Kilos> we done this before
<Kilos> dejavous
<Kilos> daai ding
<inetpro> aptitude -vv show firefox
<inetpro> Compressed Size: 17,9 M
<Golynx> since opera changed to webkit it lost alot of what made it unique. Since its the same rendering engine chrome uses. Most Windows users who loved opera before hate it now
<Kilos> ya and all the extra stuff it does
<Kilos> i used ff on windows but never updated anything
<Kilos> every update had some or other prob
<Kilos> ie super sucks
<Golynx> ff is better now though and much lighter
<Golynx> still downloads  stuff in the background i dont want
<Kilos> anyway inetpro  i installed opera and when i go the settings route it doesnt show as another browser
<inetpro> cli is your friend
<Kilos> because i cant find where it is in the little window that opens up
<inetpro> which opera
<Kilos> tell me the command then please
<inetpro> which opera
<Kilos> sjoe i dunno
<inetpro> which opera
<Kilos> where do i find that info
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: that is the command
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> huh
<inetpro> type it and press enter
<Kilos> if i type in opera it opens opera , dont give me the version
<inetpro> go to the cli and type "which opera" and press enter
<inetpro> without them ""
<Kilos> miles@P64:~$ which opera
<Kilos> /usr/bin/opera
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> oh thats where to find it
<inetpro> now put that in the default setting for your browser
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> you done it yet?
<Kilos> ty i done that. it used to give the choise when i opened the browsers
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> now after you saved that click on a link like http://www.google.com/
<inetpro> does it open with opera?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> what irc client?
<Kilos> konversation
<Kilos> it opens in konqueror
<Kilos> and from evo links it opens with ff
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> oi
<inetpro> When you click on a highlighted URL anywhere in Konversation, it will launch the default KDE application associated with the MIME type of the URL
<Kilos> so i get to remove konqueror
<inetpro> so you will have to change the file type thingy as well
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> go to System Settings, File Associations 
<inetpro> expand text and find html
<inetpro> then change the Application Preference Order
<inetpro> add Opera if it's not there
<inetpro> and move it up to the top
<inetpro> then press Apply
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> easy stuff
<Kilos> i dont see expand text option
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> you see "text"?
<Kilos> lemme see
<inetpro> under multipart
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> click on ">"
<Kilos> ya see that now ty but so tiny
<inetpro> so now it has expanded and you find many more files types
<inetpro> now find and click on html
<Kilos> found html
<Kilos> and moved opera to the top
<inetpro> mooi
<Kilos> sjoe major job that
<inetpro> now click on the link at the top again
<inetpro> does it work?
<Kilos> yip that worked. ty very much sir
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> hey you can look at getting some livestock
<Kilos> lemme find out the savings
<inetpro> this is what you get when you do things outside of the ordinary
<inetpro> you're on your own if you use non-default repositories
<Kilos> listen man
 * inetpro is ene ore
<Kilos> you save over R400 a month on rates if you got sheep goats or cattle
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> dont you pay rates with your lights account
<inetpro> ya and?
<Kilos> if you got sheep you tell them you a farmer and you get R400 per month off
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro wonders
<inetpro> where do you see that?
<inetpro> Kilos: now tell me, if you have not yet removed firefox what is the point of you using opera?
<inetpro> it will still download the updates
<Kilos> i have locked the version on unity in synaptic
<Kilos> gotta work out how to lock versions here
<Kilos> the rates thing you can enquire. but i know it here
 * inetpro will try to find out about those rates
<Kilos> its fact, believe me
<Kilos> have i ever led you astray
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> its the only perk farmers get
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> well you have to be in a farming area, I think
<Kilos> all plots were farms
<inetpro> IIRC my area is zoned a residential these days
<inetpro> sad reality
<Kilos> no man cant be it they large plots
<inetpro> what is large?
<Kilos> 2 or 3 hectares
<Kilos> if you are allowed to keep livestock its a plot
 * inetpro has less than that unfortunately
<inetpro> and all around us has been cut up into smaller plots
<Kilos> anyway just ask. if you can keep sheep you can get a rates discount
<Kilos> will only cost you a fone call
<inetpro> how much land do you need per sheep?
<Kilos> i see in muon package manager if you right click on a package you can lockk the version 
<Kilos> depends on the grass you have i think
<inetpro> some other site says: "upto 5 ewes with lambs per acre if reasonable quality and fertiliser use, maybe more if push it"
<Kilos> kikuyu can feed lots of sheep
<inetpro> so I guess I could push it to about 10
<inetpro> if I destroy my garden
<inetpro> and if I let them run around the house :-)
<Kilos> waching these they eat mixed 1/2 hour on the kikuyu then go to felt grass then eat some weeds then back and so it goes on
<Kilos> we lets these here eat around the house as well
<inetpro> could save on lawnmower costs
<inetpro> but first I would have to find the money for fencing
<Kilos> ai! your plot not fenced?
<Kilos> what about your dogs
<inetpro> anyway, talking nonsense now... will think about it
<Kilos> hehe this bug still going, maybe they gonna fix it now
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/848164
<Private_User> evening all
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> so whats good people?
<Kilos> ubuntu is good in all flavours
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> true that
<Kilos> yum lekker warm sop
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi :)
<inetpro> Kilos: the numbers are up to 11 now
<Kilos> lol yay
<Kilos> is nuvolari  in the circle inetpro  
<Kilos> ping him
<Kilos> he is getting very slack
<Kilos> hi not_found  
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> bad day for za rugger again
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: yes but has not responded 
<Kilos> ok ill mail him inetpro  
<Kilos> haha rev him via email
<inetpro> he'll get another reminder with g+
<not_found> at least the cheetah's one
<Kilos> that was a great game hey not_found  
<Kilos> poor stormers, bad year for them
<Kilos> inetpro  told him be here or else
<Kilos> hehe
<not_found> dunno , I was sleeping
<Kilos> is drubin  still alive. or also gone the apartheid route
<Kilos> ohi superfly  didnt see you there for a while
<Kilos> things getting bad here. spending more and more time on kde
<Kilos> poor unity
<Kilos> charl_  have you fixed your vlc
<Kilos> inetpro  check this out
<Kilos> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/2-ways-of-reinstalling-all-of-your.html
<Kilos> see i do google 
<Kilos> pity its not all in 2 commands
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> sjoe 2146 installed apps
<Kilos> no wonder pc sweating
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> is your system upgraded completely?
<smile> cu :p
<smile> :D
<smile> Kilos: if you don't know what to do, read https://nl.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Speciaal:Bijdragen/SmileBot&offset=&limit=500&target=SmileBot
<smile> :p
<smile> good night! :)
<Kilos> night smile  
<Kilos> night all .sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-27
<Kilos> hi bushtech_  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ho Golynx_  
<Golynx_> hi Kilos
<bushtech_> Thanks Kilos
<Kilos> bushtech_  you here for ubuntu help or are you here to help the noobs?
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<Golynx> hi bushtech_
<Kilos> hi rudi-c  welcome to ubuntu-za
<rudi-c> hi Kilos, thanks for the welcome
<Kilos> im the greeter bot here
<rudi-c> ah hehehe
<Kilos> tell us about yourself
<Kilos> im trying to grow this channel but its a major job
<rudi-c> I'm a person that likes chatting with welcome bots, and I wanted some answers regarding my unity on desktop 14.04
<Kilos> ask and ye shall be helped
<Kilos> oh my im on kde. wait a while ill boot to unity
<Kilos> wbb
<rudi-c> i cant find the answer on google, but i want to know if myunity is still available for 14.04. everything I find is for 13.04 or earlier
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> rudi-c, if its serious tech help you need you might need to hang here all day
<Kilos> the brains only get here at night'
<Golynx> hi rudi-c and welcome!
<Kilos> Golynx, you need to get a good desktop pc so you can run unity too then i can rest
<Golynx> Kilos that will take a while. Maybe 2015 or so
<Kilos> sjoe ill be dead by then man
<Kilos> oh its next year so maybe not
<Golynx> dont say such things man
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> you stilll a young lad :)
<Kilos> oi
<Golynx> keep the heart young and the body will follow till 100 years old
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> many switching to 14.04 . Cause its an LTS ?
<Kilos> yeah and its good
<Kilos> one of the best releases
<rudi-c> every new release is the best one yet :)
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i loved 10.10
<rudi-c> yes and i loves 6.03, but it's not as nice as 14.04
<Kilos> unity took lots of getting used to
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> thats good, lighter and faster should be the defacto for ubuntu in the future
<rudi-c> linux took a lot of getting used to
<Kilos> ok what unity questions you have rudi-c ?
<Kilos> yeah the switch from windows is a brain tease
<rudi-c> i have the answer i needed, thanks. the answer was unity-tweak-tool
<Kilos> ah yes i used that too
<rudi-c> yeah windows in nice, i used it to download ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> rudi-c, you must stay here with us
<Kilos> we here every day
<rudi-c> is Kilos and Golynx both bots?
<Kilos> no only bot here is maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Golynx> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Golynx: Okay
<Golynx> lol rudi-c i am human
<Golynx> just programming make me feel like a bot sometimes
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Golynx!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Golynx> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> Golynx: Okay :-)
<rudi-c> hehehe
<Golynx> strange that switching off ipv6 speeds up internet speed 
<rudi-c> it's hard to say who you chatting to :)
<Golynx> rudi-c what do you mean
<Golynx> are you not used to irc
<rudi-c> last time i used irc a lot was probably 2004 maybe
<Golynx> oh , that explains the confusion then :)
<rudi-c> yeah probably
<Golynx> if you stick around some more and you will get used to it again
<rudi-c> i needed some info on ubuntu desktop and for interest sake searched SA and this came up
<rudi-c> yes i'm using ubuntu a lot now, so i'll probably use irc a bit more
<Golynx> haha, i also found this channel on google December 2013. The same as you i was searching for help from ubuntu experts in SA
<Golynx> thats good, you can always keep your irc client open now that you using ubuntu alot
<Golynx> wb Kilos
<rudi-c> yes i could, but this pc isn't on permanently
<rudi-c> Golynx, which ubuntu do you use
<Golynx> ah ok , no problem you can come when you are able :)
<Golynx> i use ubuntu 12.04
<Kilos> ty Golynx 
<rudi-c> is there a reason you dont update?
<Golynx> but gonna switch to 14.04
<Golynx> Kilos np
<Golynx> rudi-c ya i am waiting for a dvd, i dont have internet speed to download 14.04 :)
<rudi-c> yeah i had 11.04 on my previous pc and eventually my memory packed up and i couldn't upgrade, so now i have a new pc for ubuntu and after my install of 13.10 i checked for updates and 14.04 was available so i didi it
<rudi-c> where are you from?
<Golynx> i actually use xubuntu, its much faster than unity. But i dont have enough recources to run unity so xubuntu will do for me
<rudi-c> dont you still get those freedom toasters
<rudi-c> where you could copy it for free?
<Golynx> i'm far from major cities though deep in the western cape. Those freedom toasters are mostly at universities and stuff
<rudi-c> http://www.freedomtoaster.org/products/
<rudi-c> check there
<Golynx> rudi-c thanks for the link, but i dont need to upgrade that much. Mostly use ubuntu for web development. In a few months time i will have a better internet connection, so that issue will hopefully be sorted then :)
<Golynx> is that where you got you're ubuntu
<rudi-c> no i downloaded it
<rudi-c> i have adsl with about 40gb per month, so i just download whatever i want now
<rudi-c> not that i do a lot of downloading
<rudi-c> what web dev work do you do?
<rudi-c> do you use bluefish, or what do you use?
<Golynx> wow, thats alot of data 
<Golynx> i design websites and smartphone applications. Plus web software for the server side with php and python
<Golynx> i use the netbeans IDE for all my dev work
<Golynx> bluefish is good , but the first time i used it i couldn't drag drop a file onto it. That was a downer for me that made me leave it. Gedit is better as a lightweight text editor
<rudi-c> ah ok, that stuff is way over my head. i do some simple web design for a few clients that dont want or cant afford the big database driven sites
<rudi-c> i prefer something like dreamweaver, but in ubuntu the only thing i found so far was bluefish. i'd like something a bit closer to DW, but that drag and drop sounds like a nice thing to have
<Golynx> nice, html5 is good for that. You can store client info on the browser instead of a mysql webserver that will cost more
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> yeah, bluefish lacks some things needed for it to be compared to DW. 
<Golynx> wb Kilos :)
<rudi-c> yes it lacks a bit
<rudi-c> but hey, if you have nothing it's beats doing it in notepad in win
<Golynx> i mis notepad++ from windows , that is the best all in one text/code editor
<Kilos> what you doing? libreoffice can do lots
<Golynx> still nothing beats a full IDE though , like netbeans
<rudi-c> i'm going to check it out
<Golynx> Kilos libre Office uses 1999 standard html for its webpage generating :p
<Kilos> oh you doing web pages
<Golynx> most of it are deprecated tags thats not used anymore and not encouraged to be used anymore
<Golynx> ya he wants something similar to dreamweaver in windows
<Kilos> oi
<rudi-c> netbeans looks like a nice option
<rudi-c> i'm gonna download it right now
<Golynx> rudi-c i use the php version of netbeans with all html5 and web development goodies included https://netbeans.org/features/php/
<rudi-c> i only do html and css, nothing else really, it's a lack of knowledge :)
<rudi-c> but i'm going to download it anyway, it looks nice
<Golynx_> net bugs :-/
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee opn
<Maaz> charl_: *blink*
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> Kilos: my vlc works fine for most of the time, it only seems to crash when the disk gets busy
<Golynx_> rudi-c i gave wrong link before , here is for html5 https://netbeans.org/features/html5/
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> so at least i managed to narrow down the problem - its io related
<Golynx_> hi charl_
<Kilos> ram shortage?
<charl_> no for example let's say i'm playing something and doing updates at the same time
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> too much for the cpu?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> Kilos: i think it's a disk io issue
<charl_> Kilos: when it can't buffer from the disk it freaks out
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> grrrrr
<bushtech> Thank Golynx. Hi
<nlsthzn> I am the terror that flaps in the night
<bushtech> Kilos: Bit of both. I'm just an old toppie whose always been fascinated by computers and software. Got into linux couple years ago when I built an Ubuntu raid server for backing up our computers. Then the slippery slope really started. Wanted some home entertainment/management programme and got into linuxmce. The rest, as they say, is history
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hello uncle Kilos , all
<Kilos> great news bushtech im a toppie too
<bushtech> Hope you started learning C++ earlier than me
<Kilos> nope i dont do any programming
<Kilos> thats for the guys here to do
<Kilos> i only started on pcs in about 2006 i think
<bushtech> Wise move at our age. don't know if I'm going manage to scale that mountain
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> if you want to learn programming why not go with python
<Kilos> get the book byteofpython to start with
<Kilos> Maaz, google byteofpython
<Maaz> Kilos: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python (PDF) - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf :: "A Byte of Python" http://www.byteofpython.info/ :: "Free PDF: A Byte of Python by Swaroop
<Maaz> C H" http://freepdfs.org/pdf/a-byte-of-python :: "A Byte of Python e-book - LinuxTone.Org" htt…
<bushtech> for all I know about python it could have been called pofadder
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i tried but memory stuffed
<bushtech> refuse to admit that to myself
<Kilos> lol how toppie are you?
<bushtech> 58
<Kilos> im 63 in june
<Kilos> we have another ballie that uses ubuntu as well thats in his 70's
<Kilos> if you ever need help there are top programmers here
<bushtech> I think thats blerrie impressive
<Kilos> yeah
<bushtech> Eish, they better keep a low profile!
<Kilos> you guys can also join out mailing list, one can learn lots from see others be helped
<Kilos> no man someone gotta guide the kids
<Kilos> here is the link to the mailing list
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> who you wanna frighten nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> ?
<Kilos> <nlsthzn> I am the terror that flaps in the night
<bushtech> unless theres somebody here who knows all about connecting a thin client thats got a lightning struck lan port which I now want to connect via USB with alan/USB connector
<nlsthzn> I mostly frighten myself
<Kilos> peeps here know everything about pcs
<Kilos> only not me
<Kilos> i can only help with basics
<Kilos> also bushtech there are many guys on the list that are linux experts too so join and drop a mail there
<Kilos> hmm... frightened him away
<Kilos> wb rudi-c bushtech Golynx 
<Golynx> ty Kilos
<Golynx> wb rudi-c
<Kilos> what a quiet day
 * Golynx puts earplugs in ears to muffle the crickets noise
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> :D
<Kilos> catch them and go fishing
<Golynx> dams are dry and muddy here
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> lots of cats though
<Kilos> you cant eat cats man
<Golynx> hahaha cats are hungry for crickets
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hey try that sig-gen maybe you can find a frequency that chases them
<Kilos> id forgotten about that thing
<Golynx> i was kidding lol, no crickets here in autumn
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> maube when summer comes the sig-gen can come in handy
<Golynx> maybe*
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Golynx, you here?
<Golynx> yeah, in and out :)
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/59632/basic-web-development-ide-editor-like-dreamweaver
<Golynx> that one is for rudi-c , he wanted a dreamweaver equivalent in ubuntu
<Kilos> ok try remember if he comes back
<Golynx> i suggested netbeans html5 version , he seemed to like it 
<Golynx> the same one i ask you to download for me
<Kilos> oh ok
<Golynx> ok will try remember when he comes
<Kilos> but if you look at that does is look easy to use
<Kilos> i know nothing of that stuff
<Kilos> i thought maybe a dreamweaver user would find a similar thing easy to use
<Golynx> i never used dreamweaver before though, cause i couldnt afford the software :)
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> its good for newbies or people that find it hard to write code , design in html css javascript and such
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> its mostly text editors with html some web dev support in the link you gave. No real alternative for dreamweaver in linux though
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i remember someone was here 6 months ago or more also looking for an equivalent
<Golynx> so rudi-c will have to go for a full IDE that provides everything he needs to develop for his small business clients. Netbeans is easier to learn of the IDE's 
<Golynx> hi captine
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> evining Golynx , Kilos 
<captine> how you all doing
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Golynx> ya i tried long to find software similar to stuff i used on windows. But mostly i just mix programs with a feature for something i need on each one , instead of an all in one like in windows
<Kilos> ok
<captine> good
<Golynx> night guys , early night with headache :)
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> nlsthzn, why you not in bed yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... you have new friends?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> where inetpro ?
<inetpro> bushtech and rudi-c
<Kilos> oh yay ya another ballie so i dont feel alone
<inetpro> always nice to see new faces here
<inetpro> Kilos: did you invite them to the meeting yet?
<Kilos> i think i did mention the meeting yes
<inetpro> ahh...
<Kilos> bushtech, you here?
 * inetpro just scanned through the backlogs very quickly
<Kilos> but a bally thats doing c++ whew
<inetpro> that is rare for sure
<bushtech> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> bushtech: welcome to #ubuntu-za 
<inetpro> hope you will be back often
<Kilos> meet inetpro and superfly bushtech they are like our main guides here
<inetpro> hmm...
<bushtech> please excuse my irc sex. having a running battle with Vodacom with my 3G connection
<inetpro> ai!
<bushtech> Thanks inetpro
<Kilos> when i was still only a mechanic they taught me everything i know about pcs today
<Kilos> bushtech, what isp?
<inetpro> Kilos: he said VC
<Kilos> oh sorrygo 8ta
<inetpro> bushtech: what area are you from?
<Kilos> bushtech, what area
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you to fast inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<bushtech> I stay in the bush. 8ta has never heard of this area lol
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> on a farm?
<bushtech> Vaalkopdam. 37 km from Sun City as the crow flies
<inetpro> interesting
<bushtech> Nature conservancy
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> then just keep revving them
<Kilos> better to email their coe or catch him on twitter
<Kilos> ceo
<inetpro> Kilos: very interesting to see another one of them
<bushtech> how do you rev a sleeping monster 
<Kilos> only way i got service outa them
<Kilos> lol with a big stick
<inetpro> magespawn will be happy
<Kilos> twet the ceo and watch how quick you get action
<Kilos> tweet
 * superfly is playing minetest
<superfly> horribly, horribly addictive
<Kilos> they know everyone sees twiter messages so they make plans quick to keep the image of good service going
<bushtech> From Vodacom: Your network query is currently under perfomance trailing. You will be contacted once it has been resolved.
<bushtech> will give it a try if this fails
<bushtech> tweet I'm talkin'about
<inetpro> bushtech: if Vodacom is your only option I suggest you install a directional antenna for a steady signal
<Kilos> here is their email addy bushtech 
<Kilos> mailto:Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<inetpro> if you don't have that yet
<superfly> yeah, what inetpro said
<inetpro> and obviously get a router with a port for an external antenna
<Kilos> superfly, what kinda game is that
<Kilos> and how big download
<bushtech> I've had a yagi up here for a long time. gettiing tired of standing on a ladder realigning yagi as I jump from tower to tower
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> Kilos: have you heard of MineCraft?
<Kilos> never superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: it's basically a game where you can build stuff
<superfly> it's got some basic rules, but no real end objective
<Kilos> bushtech, go to the closest tower and get the number off the gate and mail voda and say that tower is sick
<superfly> minetest is the open source clone
<bushtech> Kilos: Thanks for that email addy
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> i fought with them lots
<Kilos> foning the helpdesk you just get a runaround
<Kilos> they have preprogrammed answers
<bushtech> got open signal ans cell map on my phone. Know the tower CID's and where they are
<Kilos> good put that info in the email
<bushtech> Oh Yes
<Kilos> then they see you not some kid they can spin a yarn to
<Kilos> how far is the nearest tower from you?
<bushtech> They said could take 14 days to sort. 10 to go then the fun starts
<inetpro> bushtech: give them a hard time until they sort it out
<bushtech> 15,6km
<inetpro> unfortunately you will have to call several times if you want it sorted 
<Kilos> whew 
<inetpro> terrible service we have in this dear land of ours
<Kilos> what kinda of signal do you get on a cell phone
<bushtech> with the yagi I get HSPA+ when their #$%$## tower is working
<inetpro> the money comes way too easy from the big cities 
<Kilos> oh thats great then rev them daily
<inetpro> rural areas are always neglected
<bushtech> I'll keep at them. Not going back to sat signal at 3k/month
<Kilos> wow
<bushtech> life in the bush is interesting heh
<inetpro> HSPA+ is very usable if it works
<bushtech> best I can hope for here
 * inetpro calling it a night
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<inetpro> good night everyone
<bushtech> sleep tight
<inetpro> but before I go, bushtech remember our meeting on Tuesday
<inetpro> see Agenda in the topic
<bushtech> must have missed something, news to me
<Kilos> its our monthly meeting here at 20.30
<inetpro> we have monthly meetings just to keep us going, every 4th Tuesday of the month
<bushtech> Ah Ok
<inetpro> just informal stuffs... nothing serious
<Kilos> but better if you here everyday
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> some peeps tend to come in here just for the meetings
<bushtech> I monitor other irc channels so I'm 24/7 tower permitting
<inetpro> nice
 * inetpro is off
<Kilos> cool, make this your number 1 channel
<Kilos> nag gussie
<bushtech> hmmm. need to know what those devs have broken on another channel
<Kilos> our devs fix things not break then
<bushtech> upwards of a million lines of code sitting on top of ubuntu. hard not to break something
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what release are you using?
<Kilos> cant member if you told us earlier
<bushtech> 1204
<Kilos> i used that till about 3 weeks ago
<Kilos> 14.04 is a bit better i think
<captine> cheers all.
<Kilos> night captine 
<Kilos> 12.04 gave me untold probs with 3g
<Kilos> in kde and unity
<bushtech> havent noticed that on 1204 once I got it working
<Kilos> does it auto connect?
<Kilos> oh you have 3g from a router?
<bushtech> yep
<Kilos> only the usb modems have the auto connect prob
<bushtech> Ah, I'm using a card
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> eish superfly like building blocks?
<Kilos> ngith all. sleep tight
<Kilos> night as well
<bushtech> night Kilos
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-20
<Neo31> inetpro, thanks :)
<Neo31> hhh I still have one more week of intense work to go
<Neo31> then I'm gonna get back to the usual workload ^_^
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
<pieter2627> morning all
 * Jacques_Stry waves
 * pieter2627 waves back o/
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<pieter2627> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  inetpro  barrydk  and all others
<Kilos> pieter2627  did you read your trello
<pieter2627> Kilos: no, am checking it now
<Kilos> the site is live yoooo hoooo
<Kilos> now you clever peeps can decide on final tuning
<pieter2627> it looks great
<Kilos> i love it
<stickyboy> Kilos: Going to Addis tonight.
<Kilos> good sticky you must go safe and work hard my man
<Kilos> have you see the africa site
<stickyboy> Nope
<Kilos> look in the topic on the afrika channel
<Kilos> africa
<Kilos> whew head not thinking properly today
<stickyboy> :P
<stickyboy> Kilos: Is there something new there?
<Kilos> yes man the site link
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> Hello
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you
<Kilos> very good ty just running
<Kilos> my site is live
<Kilos> well my site others built
<Padroni> oh right?
<Padroni> I just used a spammer's spam script to send a shitload of messages TO him telling hiim he is a spammer.
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> oh it is nice
<Padroni> not sure the menu bar is the correct orange though?
<Padroni> or don't they care?
<Kilos> hit refresh a few times on the first page
<Padroni> it is pretty
<Kilos> lovely i think
<Kilos> the guys did a great job
<SDCDev> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<SDCDev> ganit?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> just running with chats in other channels and emails
<Kilos> i hate hunting for mails ive mistakenly deleted
<Kilos> SDCDev  go see http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> hit refresh a few times on first page
 * Kilos looks around to see where the pro is hiding
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> oh pieter2627  you mailed me about drc, i have lost it, can you resend please
<Kilos> or just give me the links here is good too especially their event
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Padroni> I started watching Supernatural again
<Padroni> from season 1
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> not sure which one i watch now when im not busy
<Kilos> first episode was good
<Kilos> first season
<Padroni> I have the first 8
<Padroni> need to get two more then I am up to date
<Kilos> hey Padroni  hows the python studies going?
<Padroni> i have laid off for about a week
<Padroni> was too busy
<Kilos> no place in head for tv stuffs now
<Padroni> wanna start again today
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> how do you greet a frenchman in a long french greeting then tell him you only understand english
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> hey uncle ko
<nlsthzn> hey uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<plustwo> o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo  
<Padroni> hi +2
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<stickyboy> lin: izhw
<Kilos> oh Jacques_Stry  i have a link you might be interested in
<Kilos> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/
<Kilos> the person that gave it to me said its for teachers and so on
<Kilos> and someone with time and no cap can look at http://antix.mepis.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Kilos> supposed to be light
<Kilos> oh pieter2627  just look at http://antix.mepis.org/index.php?title=Main_Page might be light enough to run well by you
<Kilos> ek bang om vreemde goed te try
<pieter2627> Kilos: it reminds me of puppy
<pieter2627> does anyone have issues with Konversation randomly disconnecting?
<Kilos> nope my konversation stay online
<lin> all good, stickyboy 
<lin> updating my arch box
<Jacques_Stry> Kilos: The systems look interesting and light weight but I would rather go for something like edubuntu if you can, would want something that is extremely stable if running it on a bunch of computers in classrooms.
<Kilos> yeah 
<Jacques_Stry> and with edubuntu you have to option of running a thin client system. Not that I would recommend it
<Kilos> i actually point them to the wrong person, it was moppie that needed s sytem for a lappy with 1g ram
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> sorry must have been the school stuff that pulled you into it
<Jacques_Stry> I would have gone with Xubuntu
<Jacques_Stry> Should be light weight enough without effecting usability 
<Kilos> ah
<Jacques_Stry> Lubuntu have too much stuff removed for me
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> and i dont like xubuntu much
<Jacques_Stry> why?
<Kilos> ai! how does one explain that
<Kilos> why dont some peeps like almonds
<Kilos> or olives
<Jacques_Stry> haha, to me it's not as nice to use as kubuntu but I think it's as good as you will get when going light weight
<Kilos> there you said it, not as nice to use
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Kilos> slim man
<Jacques_Stry> but if you don't have to specs then you will have to secrifice something
<Jacques_Stry> sacrifice*
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> whats happening with the book thing on vm
<Jacques_Stry> didn't have a lot of time to test yet - got some errors to sort that i'm getting with Booktype
<Kilos> ok
<Jacques_Stry> but should be easy enough to sort out
<Jacques_Stry> else i'll ask the pro after struggling :)
<Kilos> i think wwk will be happy if you can
<Kilos> ya just tell him fixit
<Jacques_Stry> haha but let me try first
<Kilos> hi superfly  ty everyone likes it
<Kilos> pieter2627  is it just your konversation that disconnects or other things too?
<pieter2627> currently just seems like konversation (i now might have an idea)
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> thx
<Kilos-> hmm... looks like i disconnected as well
<magespawn> good afternoon
<kulelu88> o/
<Kilos-> hi kulelu88  
<Kilos-> ohi magespawn  
<Kilos-> magespawn  its done, now just fine tuning, but looks good to me
<Kilos-> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<kulelu88> how much are .info domains?
<Kilos-> very beautiful
<Kilos-> ?
<magespawn> cool Kilos 
<magespawn> kulelu88: i think they are tld, they also vary depending on the provider etc, but i think about R180 a year
<Kilos> and the irc thing pulled in the first country too
<magespawn> that is looking really nice Kilos 
<Kilos> now i just need to find someone that is fluent in french to hang on the irc channel
<Kilos> beautiful hey
<magespawn> where did you get the pictures from?
<Kilos> ask fly
<kulelu88> shit, it's also over $10 dollars for .info
<Kilos> i have the greatest site building team around
 * Kilos lucky
<kulelu88> mehh i'm bored of my job :-/
<magespawn> kulelu88: and that would be?
<kulelu88> analyst work
<magespawn> from what i have seen the pay is fairly good?
<kulelu88> the grass is way greener here compared to anything I could find in SA
<Kilos> thats good green grass fattens sheep and cows
<magespawn> Kilos: i have refreshing the site just to see the photos
<kulelu88> so i'll stick it out while I try building my own company
<Kilos> lol lovely hey
<magespawn> even here in sa the pay looks quite good
<magespawn> waht do you analyze? i have no idea what it entails
<kulelu88> brb
<Kilos> wb danfowler  
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<magespawn> asterisk courses are not cheap
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what is magespawn  
<magespawn> yes R25500 for 5 days is a tad steep
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> a tad?
<Kilos> much more than a tad imo
<Kilos> is that for a certificate at the end?
<magespawn> nope you have to write the digium exam for that at R3500.00
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> so an even R29000
<Kilos> cant you find the course material online
<magespawn> there is a basic online course for R3500
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> yes the asterisk manual is open source as far as i know
<magespawn> maybe i can get somebody else to pay for it
<Kilos> then thats the way to go , then only exam to pay for
<magespawn> you do also get some nice hardware when you do the course
<Kilos> what
<magespawn> http://www.clarotech.co.za/training
<Kilos> id want an i7 for that amount of cash
<magespawn> deposit on a new car
<Kilos> that too
<Kilos> does the laptop back pack come with a lappy in it
<Kilos> Padroni  you so quiet
<Padroni> ja sorry
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> no i do not think so
<Padroni> been busy with work stuff
<Padroni> hi mage
<Kilos> busy is busy
<magespawn> would be nice
<magespawn> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> he needs money
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> lots
<magespawn> good and you Padroni?
<magespawn> that last powerball would have just about covered it Kilos 
<magespawn> found this http://asterisk-service.com/downloads/Asterisk-%20The%20Definitive%20Guide,%204th%20Edition.pdf
<Padroni> I am good thanx
<Padroni> on my way out again
<Padroni> I am so done with this Monday
<Padroni> have a good one, guys.
<Padroni> See tomorrow
<magespawn> you too
<Kilos> you too Padroni  
<magespawn> Kilos: just update my ec2 ubuntu, downloaded 2 gig in 3 seconds
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> thats like fibre speeds
<magespawn> nice hey, going to install asterisk and quassel if i can 
<magespawn> that is internet backbone speeds
<Kilos> yeah wonderful, how did you manage that
<magespawn> i signed up for an amazon server, that is free for one year
<Kilos> oh that ya pro did too
<magespawn> nice to play with
<SDCDev> ubuntu africa site is nice!
<SDCDev> who made it?
<Kilos> i would like to look but too much happening atm
<Kilos> fly and pieter and mopkop and pro
<Kilos> my team
<Kilos> i sit and answer the fone
<SDCDev> sick
<magespawn> SDCDev: if you refresh the picture changes
<SDCDev> amazon server free for a year? what?
<SDCDev> baie mooi magespawn
<magespawn> yes ec2 instince
<SDCDev> sho
<magespawn> you can get one too, there are limitations of course
<Kilos> magespawn  work out how to make money with it then ill get one too
<Kilos> it must be able to pay for itself when the year is up
<Kilos> hi drussell  
 * drussell waves to Kilos 
<Kilos> go see http://ubuntu-africa.info
<magespawn> Kilos: you would need income of about R2000.00 per month to pay for it, at current exchange rates, depending on what resouces you use
<Kilos> refresh a few times and watch the picture change
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> big jump from free to 2k a month
<drussell> looks good! though I have spotted a typo ;)
<drussell> ;o) even
<Kilos> tell
<drussell> Kubuntu is Ubuntu using the KDE interface which is a more tradition User Interface.
<drussell> tradition should be traditional
<Kilos> yes you right
<drussell> but yeah, looks nice, very clean 
<drussell> :o)
<Kilos> were simply the best
<drussell> :oD
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> do you get the buntu weekly news letter
<Kilos> soon well have an article in there as soon as someone works it out for me
<stickyboy> Kilos: Before you were an Ubuntu cheerleader (accurate? possibly phrasing?), what were you?
<Kilos> greeter bot only
<Kilos> i was a diesel mechanic
<stickyboy> Does diesel need mechanics?
<Kilos> yeah man trucks and tractors
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ah, so you weren't fixing the diesel itself.
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> no man the vehicles that use diesel
<stickyboy> (I'm being intentionally thick)
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> all i taught you , you still know nothing
<stickyboy> I only know how to be pull your leg. :P
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> ty Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos: just going install asterisk now, needs 12.8 mb of updates, see how long this takes
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> okay done and installed
<Kilos> takes longer to find the site than to update
<magespawn> i could really get used to this working on servers
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> haha magespawn  i just woke up
<Kilos> you are installing to the server
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> it was bugging me how you got that speed on za internet
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> it peaked at 5 mb/s
<magespawn> sorry 5gb/s
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> yup like i said i could get used to working like that
<Kilos> yeah iamgine running everything at that speed
<magespawn> what takes hours would take minutes, and if you make a mistake you find out very quickly, so you can correct it quickly
<Kilos> can you actually run from there as if you were on your pc?
<magespawn> it runs on the server but controlled from my pc
<Kilos> what i mean is can you run everything from there like irc and pidgin and all
<Kilos> and googling
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> do you ssh to it or what
<magespawn> it is a server so no gui
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> but how do you then see pidgin and an irc client with no gui
<magespawn> use something like quassel or irssi
<Kilos> and for pidgin contacts
<magespawn> no idea
<MaNI> "Finch, a command line alternative to Pidgin"
<magespawn> MaNI: kilos does not really like cli stuff
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only sudo commands
<magespawn> almost everything is a sudo command on the cli
<MaNI> don't like console irc myself :p
<magespawn> i like almost everything on the cli these days
<magespawn> the wonder of choice
<magespawn> the power of linux
<kulelu88> you can install a GUI on a remote server. may run slow as hell though
<magespawn> not much point really
<magespawn> off to room time,just later all
<magespawn> \/exit
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> i just woke up georgelappies  dunno what happened or when i crashed
<Kilos> i think i missed news too
<georgelappies> sjoe, not good :) you at least feel rested?
<Kilos> ya that helped some hehe
<georgelappies> good
<Kilos> hey go see man
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> hi clr
<clr_> hi Kilos
<clr_> congrats on your recent accomplishment
<kulelu88> Kilos: how is ballito weather this time of year?
<Kilos> which one
<Kilos> ballito is like durban
<clr_> haha do you rack them up so fast you have to ask?
<Kilos> ya
<clr_> I thought you were appointed to some ubuntu board or something
<Kilos> ya thats the second one this year ty very much
<clr_> Ballito is nice this time of year.  Just don't go January and February kulelu88 
<kulelu88> too hot? clr_ 
<Kilos> i think i must go for council member too because its hard work getting stuff done via email
<clr_> Yes that is the hottest time of year there
<clr_> Kilos, how would that reduce your email?
<kulelu88> Kilos: compared to Pretoria, how would Ballito weather rank? I'm looking for a warmer climate for the next 6 months
<Kilos> every time time i do or say something peeps say ask the council
<Kilos> ballito is lekker through winter
<clr_> Will definitely be nicer that PTA.
<Kilos> if im on the council i can ask me
<kulelu88> can I catch a surf at this time of the year? :D
<Kilos> yes
<kulelu88> where are you? clr_ 
<clr_> kulelu88, do you have the luxury to decide where you are going to work from?
<clr_> I am in PTA, but lived a year in Ballito once before it was so built up
<Kilos> you guys must get the weekly magazine
<clr_> 1992
<Kilos> newsletter
<kulelu88> clr_: fortunately I do and I realized it's not my work that is messing me up but literally this kak cold weather
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya getting cold now, and worse coming
<kulelu88> I must be the only guy in the world who smaaks hot weather, cause everyone else seems to say cold is better.
<kulelu88> Kilos: I want to escape before June comes 
<Kilos> then go
<Kilos> in durbs area anything below 10°c is freezing
<kulelu88> haai Durban is terrible, Ballito looks nice
<kulelu88> Like Cape Town, but always warm
<Kilos> ya ballito is better
<pieter2627> kulelu88: must be a choice of friends - most of mine prefer hot while i like cold
<Kilos> its just north of durbs man
<Kilos> hot is lekker
<Kilos> im a toti boy
<kulelu88> pieter2627: I proposed a theory that you won't find people who like hot weather on the interwebz coz they're always doing something else :D
<Kilos> cold is for penguins and those things
<kulelu88> rentals are a bit high in Ballito for the size of the flats. is 40m^2 for 5000 expensive?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> go more north
<kulelu88> any more north and I'll end up in the bush
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> magespawn is in empangeni
<kulelu88> how north is that?
<Kilos> check prices there
<Kilos> about 100ks north of durbs i think
<kulelu88> yoh that's so far 
<Kilos> maybe more
<Kilos> but pangeni is warmer than durbs even
<kulelu88> if mage comes back ill ask him how the internet speeds are
<Kilos> ballito is a holiday resort so you will pay
<kulelu88> they say it's evolving into a residential place, but you are right. It's in the same definition as umhlanga and durban
<Kilos> ask nuvolari  he was there for years till a while ago
<kulelu88> yoh, they get 30 degrees in April :O
<Kilos> ya but no every day
<Kilos> sometimes 33
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> by mage it goes to 40 even
<kulelu88> even I couldn't tolerate 40 :-/ 28 year-round would be ideal 
<Kilos> no such place in za
<Kilos> natal south coast is a bit cooler
<Kilos> port shepsatone margate area
<Kilos> but margate also holiday area
<kulelu88> I'd like to give this place a try. living whole life in dry veld land is getting tiresome
<kulelu88> meet some lekker cherries also :D
<Kilos> enquire in port edwrd police camp if they have internet
<Kilos> they used to be cheap
<Kilos> edward
<kulelu88> why did you leave? Kilos 
<Kilos> went northern natal inland after farming
<Kilos> you cant be a lifesaver all your life
<Kilos> and stay married
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> :D
<kulelu88> you can be a farmer your whole life
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> oh i first went into business in pmb
<inetpro> Kilos: poing
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  how are you
<inetpro> all good ty
<inetpro> Kilos: and you?
<Kilos> bouncing wall to wall
<Kilos> have you tried communicating in french
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll rather talk zulu with them
<Kilos> i dont have a choice
<Kilos> haha got 2 more countries
<Kilos> but they kinda french
<kulelu88> 1 of you should apply as community manager for ubuntu in africa
<kulelu88> hows this: http://www.privateproperty.co.za/manor-estates-ballito-rr494359.htm
<Kilos> ya inetpro  
 * inetpro hides in the corner
<kulelu88> this 1 is kwaai: http://www.privateproperty.co.za/ballito-rr872268.htm
<kulelu88> but it looks like its for 2 people :D
<kulelu88> 1 to fund the costs and 1 to nag the other 
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> at 6K, its paying someone elses bond
<kulelu88> MaNI: Where do you stay?
<MaNI> Gordons bay
<kulelu88> Western Cape!
<MaNI> yeah
<kulelu88> do you go for these: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cGwBhgJecc @ MaNI 
<MaNI> lol, no
<kulelu88> too old? MaNI 
<kulelu88> Kilos: I found you a gf
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> alive?
<MaNI> hehe, not my thing, more into punk :p
<kulelu88> I found her when searching for fibre in Ballito: https://www.facebook.com/michele.baker.771?fref=photo :D
<kulelu88> looks right for you Kilos :D
<Kilos> nono im too busy
<kulelu88> ja ja :P
<Squirm> Good evening
<kulelu88> o/
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<superfly> tl;dr
<kulelu88> superfly: did you see Kilos new gf?
<Squirm> kulelu88: she looks good
<Squirm> Kilos: well played
<Kilos> ohi my fly , dont listen to this guy
<kulelu88> :D
<smile> Hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-21
<barrydk> Morning everyone
 * pieter2627 o/ to all the early joiners
<Kilos> hi barrydk  and everyone else
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> ohi Jacques_Stry  as well also too
<pieter2627> Ooi oi Kilos
<Kilos> sorry i was distracted
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> bad greeter bot today
<barrydk> Kilos:  at our age we cant get distracted anymore
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wow 40 nicks and so early
<pieter2627> was actually surprised about it yesterday - when i joined here last month top was 31
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive been trying for years to get 50 peeps here, most so far has been 47 at meeting night
<Kilos> i always said when we get to 50 i can retire
<Kilos> now ive been told its not in my contract , the retirement option
 * pieter2627 is glad can != should
<Kilos> ?
 * Jacques_Stry is glad can does not equal should
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> != means is not the same (does not equal)
<Jacques_Stry> Programming syntax
<pieter2627> ^^
<Kilos> oh ty
 * pieter2627 now knows why Kilos did not understand him yesterday
<Kilos> lol i know nothing about programming
<pieter2627> but you went through the lpi?
<Kilos> only first 100 pages mainly that is on hardware
<Kilos> after that i gave up
<pieter2627> when you pick it up again, start from the back :P
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> ^^
<Kilos> i tried python as well
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> managed to do Hello World
<pieter2627> and then the variables?
<Kilos> i dont like vim
<Kilos> even this restructured text is too heavy
<Kilos> i can learn but only while doing it then its forgotten
 * pieter2627 thinks that a debugger is the best help for a beginner - can remember trying to learn js without it
<pieter2627> that is how you are suppose to learn
<Kilos> when reading a book i often have to reread previous passages to pick up the story again
<Kilos> 'my ram is broken
<Kilos> but i love fiddling with hardware
<Kilos> then i can see what i am doing and dont have to remember what i have done
 * pieter2627 thinks about leaving before he has to help fixing something
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all you guys did a wonderful job on the site, ty so much
<DalekSec> 'Welcome.
 * DalekSec ducks
<Kilos> hi there DalekSec  
<DalekSec> Howdy.
<Kilos> hehe you sneaky hey
<Kilos> have you seen the site in question
<Kilos> DalekSec  ^
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<DalekSec> Same framework as -za, but a bit different.
<Kilos> very different
<Kilos> hit refresh a few times and watch the pictures change
 * pieter2627 now has time to find out about Kilos's broken ram
<Kilos> lol dont you know the story?
<Kilos> sjoe
<pieter2627> oh, just figured it out
<Kilos> my head was bust open by a windmill and my ram leaked out
<Kilos> what did you figure out
<pieter2627> that ram is a metaphor
<Kilos> ya that thing
<Kilos> i arrived at hospital doa and was rebooted in icu
<Kilos> so some things in head dont work like normal peeps
<pieter2627> with regard to ram leakage in the topic above, the same applies in programming (at least you can leave comments in the code)
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> they should have flashed ubuntu rather that reboot :P
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> My Google Chome keeps crashing :/
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> have you tried another browser Squirm  
<Kilos> might not be chrome thats sick
<Kilos> eish power cut tomorrow from 0800 till 1600 for  maintenance on lines
<Kilos> eish some more on second read 1800
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Squirm> ouch
<Squirm> Kilos: But I like chrome :/
<Squirm> Syncs all my devices
<Kilos> it might be a deeper prob Squirm  
<Jacques_Stry> How's your ram usage? Is your pc maybe runnung out of ram?
<Squirm> Mmmm, yeah, I think it's because my 8Gb of RAM can't handle my browsing needs
<Kilos> so if other browser also crashes then find out why then go back to chrome
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Squirm> Jacques_Stry: I know it is
<Squirm> Chrome is a memory hog(I had a more colourful word in mind)
<Jacques_Stry> Chrome is but how many tabs do you have to run out of ram on 8gb?
<Squirm> when I open Chrome, 15 tabs open up, tabs I use very often.
<Squirm> So then... Due to work, many more tabs get opened
<Kilos> ai! opera open 20 + tabs here everyday and often gets to 40+ and dont crash
<Kilos> and i got 4g ram
<Kilos> but i dont stream stuff
<Jacques_Stry> On chrome you usually use +-250mb per tab so 15 tabs already equals about 4gb of ram used
<Squirm> Kilos: yeah... Firefox is also good. But I like Chrome :/
<Squirm> Jacques_Stry: indeed. Unless you've had mybroadband or Facebook open for a day or two, then they move up to ~500mb
<Kilos> is chromium the same hog or a bit better
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Jacques_Stry> Should be a bit lighter i think
<Jacques_Stry> but no built in flash
<Jacques_Stry> so you have to install it separately
<Squirm> I have 34 Chrome Helper Processes running
<Squirm> I have so much open. I'm using SWAP
<Squirm> But thanks to my SSD, it's quite a usable machine
<Squirm> I hardly notice the SWAP usage, unless I had to open my VM
<Jacques_Stry> 15.04 currently has a issue with the mediascanner service
<Jacques_Stry> slow down recognition of new drives and uses 750mb+ ram
<Jacques_Stry> disabling
<Kilos> sjoe
<Jacques_Stry> Just letting you guys know if you upgrade
<Kilos> there are still tons of bugs that need fixing
<Kilos> they most likely last minute rush them
<Jacques_Stry> Well I usually disable the service anyway - no point in it for me anyway
<Kilos> ill stay on 14.04 i think
<pieter2627> Squirm: firefox has an add-on called UnloadTab to unload tabs that have not been used for a while which i use (maybe chrome has similar)
<Squirm> pieter2627: cool
<Squirm> pieter2627: does the tab stay open? Just dead?
<Squirm> I've started using evernote again, for article storage, so I don't leave tabs open for future use
<pieter2627> I also disabled loading tabs on startup until needed...
<pieter2627> yes stayes open is just unloaded from ram
<pieter2627> for me this helps to have 150 tabs open (in groups) on 2Gb
<Jacques_Stry> O.O
<pieter2627> pinned tabs just aren't unloaded
<Jacques_Stry> can try this: https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fchrome.google.com%2Fwebstore%2Fdetail%2Fthe-great-suspender%2Fklbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg%3Fhl%3Den&ei=GgI2VZKfL-TC7gaumoHADQ&usg=AFQjCNGRTAXowoxT0jhIpq-MClgBZGMVxw&sig2=8yL-xKr5fDmN3F3eDSH3gw&bvm=bv.91071109,d.bGQ
<Jacques_Stry> Sorry for long link
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  use maaz in pm to shorten them
<Jacques_Stry> Will do
<Kilos> command is maaz shorten link
<Kilos> doesnt worry me though
<Kilos> a link is a link even if its hanging off the screen at times
<Jacques_Stry> ^^
<Kilos> pieter2627  youre plan didnt work
<Kilos> doesnt it disconnect when you are afk
<pieter2627> konversation frooze when i clicked the link
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you on kde or konversation on unity
<pieter2627> the plan didn't work, but a restart did
<pieter2627> am testing kubuntu 15.04
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> just try sudo aptitude reinstall konversation and see if it wants to download anything
<Kilos> sjoe 15.04 kde with 2g ram
<Kilos> you are petient
<Kilos> patient
<pieter2627> i would expect it to download konversation since it is not in my cache
<Kilos> ah
<pieter2627> the plasmashell only uses about 150Mb?
<pieter2627> with ff closed, using 1.3Gb
<Kilos> im bang to upgrade because everything is so lekker stable on 14.04
<pieter2627> nah, i love new toys :)
<Kilos> lol
 * pieter2627 can confirm that it downloaded only konversation
<Kilos> and you done an aptitude upgrade?
<Kilos> why is youre cache empty
<pieter2627> busy with that now (using apt-get)
<pieter2627> because it is a fresh install
<Kilos> oh you still installing
<pieter2627> nope, checking for updates
<Kilos> when youve done apt-get upgrade then do aptitude upgrade
<pieter2627> ok
<Kilos> im a serious aptitude fan
<pieter2627> yeah i've seen so
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wonder if fly and pro are still aptitude peeps
<Kilos> they the ones that taught me to use it
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<pieter2627> you and pro talked about it with the africa build instructions
<Kilos> oh
<pieter2627> that's how "i've seen so"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> pieter2627  comment from above
<Kilos> MooDoo> how about the learn more button in the ubuntu africa section lining up with the other two buttons so it doesn't look like it's out of place....like i said very trivial 
<pieter2627> comment?
<Kilos> the top guys are looking at the site
<Kilos> you can go see comments on #ubuntu-locoteams
<pieter2627> ok will check the logs... they want the learn more button to line up with the others?
<Kilos> it was just a trivial suggestion
<pieter2627> yea, i used wrong wording... it sounds good, will try and give a screenshot later
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> no rush 
<Kilos> its at the council for approval
<pieter2627> oky
<Kilos> so even Mark will look at it
<Kilos> we might need to add some french greeting there too, i just need to find out how many countries use french as first language
<Kilos> the drc havent joined the irc channel so far because they are all french
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos 
<pieter2627> Kilos: http://pasteboard.co/2JePjRzI.png
<pieter2627> that is a quick firebug tickering... there might be some issues; will need fly and pro's input
<Kilos> let me find the old one and see the diffs
<pieter2627> Kilos: http://ubuntu-africa.info/
<pieter2627> wbbl - gonna have lunch
<Kilos> i have it open all the time just need to find which tab
<Kilos> enjoy
<Padroni> hi all
<Kilos> hi Padroni  you well?
<Padroni> Iam
<Padroni> you?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Padroni> trying to get the guys from the Ubuntu-SA FB page to join here
<Kilos> i just got the mail
<Kilos> i saw the whats that hehe
<Padroni> what mail?
 * Padroni just switched to Cinnamon
<Kilos> i get mails everytime something im part of gets changed
<Kilos> even when strangers membership expires sigh
<Padroni> who's memberrship expired?
<Kilos> some ubuntu member
<Kilos> im bang if i unsubscribe then i miss important stuff
<Kilos> so i take the good with the useless info
<Kilos> and the fb mails keep me up to date with what happens with family and friends without me nneding to go to fb
<Kilos> needing
<Jacques_Stry> Hey Padroni
<Padroni> yo Jacques_Stry
<Padroni> long time...
<Jacques_Stry> Looks like everytime I log in your offline and visa-versa
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Jacques_Stry> You on cinnamon? Mmmm...
<Kilos> hmm...
<Jacques_Stry> You on Mint now or Still normal ubuntu
<Padroni> ubuntu, but trying out Cinnamon
<Padroni> I remember cinnamon from my days of using Mint
<Padroni> it's pretty
 * Padroni is flying up to PTA on Thursday
<Jacques_Stry> what you doing in PTA
<Padroni> court on friday
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> Taking my laptop and iPad
<Kilos> what a schlep
<Padroni> series-binge thursday and friday
<Padroni> oh well
<Padroni> I miss 2 days of work
<Padroni> so there's that
<Kilos> yeah but when you get back more to catch up
<Kilos> so you dont miss much actually
 * Padroni waves at Squirm
 * Squirm eyes Padroni
<Squirm> I thought it was you
<Padroni> haha
 * Padroni be recruitin'
<Padroni> Help that simon guy to get in too
<Padroni> he says he can't chat from the site
<Squirm> Strange
<qwebirc15858> Hey Guys :) 
<Padroni> hey Simon-JHB
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Padroni> Welcome
<qwebirc15858> lol it took me 10 hours to figure out how to send a text in this chatroom LOL
<Squirm> Haha
<Squirm> ^^
<Padroni> damn son
<Padroni> how come/
<Padroni> ?
<Simon-JHB> So pals where do you all stay? I am in JHB as my name suggest
<Kilos> hi qwebirc15858  
<Kilos> pta
<Kilos> ohi Simon-JHB  too
<Simon-JHB> Padroni my keyboard has many keys, so it' a struggle to find the right keys to construct a sentence in English HAHAHA 
<Squirm> lunch time, chat later
<Kilos> lol
<Simon-JHB> Okay later Squirm!
<Kilos> jy kan die taal praat ook
<Kilos> not too much Squirm  
<Padroni> hehe
<Padroni> Simon is new
<Padroni> he is from Facebook
<Padroni> on the interwebs
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> now teach him to install an irc client
<Padroni> should have xchat by default?
<Kilos> there you go then
<Simon-JHB> @Kilos haha YES please, will someone teach me how to install irc client...
<Kilos> you using unity?
<Simon-JHB> No I am using Gnome
<Kilos> oi i dont know what gnome interface is like but anyway open a terminal
<Kilos> ctrl+alt+t
<Kilos> then type in xchat
<Kilos> Padroni  havent you used gnome?
<Simon-JHB> cool thanks, let me do that, will update on how it goes..
<Kilos> ok
<Padroni> i had Unity
<Padroni> the ubuntu default one
<Kilos> when it opens choose freenode and edit on the right
 * pieter2627 notes to kilos that ctrl+alt+t doesn't seem to be cross flavour default - it does not work in kubuntu 15.04 :(
<Kilos> 'no in kde you can set what you want
<Kilos> i have ctrl+t as mine
<Kilos> pieter2627  that looks good to me
<pieter2627> yeah, but default was nice
<Kilos> we need to shake inetpro  
<Kilos> you guys can decide because its all the same to me
<pieter2627> oh hi Simon-JHB and qwebirc15858
<pieter2627> Kilos: there is just two diff ways to implement it - will need to decide which to use
<Simon-JHB> Hi Pieter2627, will anyone please teach me Afrikaans, I forgot it the minute I left Free State to JHB :( 
<Kilos> when Simon-JHB  has a client going pieter2627  then ill look for how
<Kilos> in settings somewhere
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Simon-JHB  wen jy met die xchat ding
<Jacques_Stry> Simon-JHB: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Simon-JHB> Kilos I am done installing it, I am now getting the settings okay
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i thought it was in already
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  will you take over?
<Kilos> pretty please
<Jacques_Stry> will do
<Kilos> im a kde and konversation man now
<Kilos> ty
<Jacques_Stry> Simon-JHB: In the network list choose FreeNode
<simon__> Hey guys, Thanks Jacques
<Jacques_Stry> Simon-JHB: Go to edit - in favorite channels add "#ubuntu-za,#ubuntu-africa,etc" without the " for all the channels you want to use
<Jacques_Stry> haha your here
<simon__> lol haha yeah bud, this things are not pap and vleis
<Jacques_Stry> Glad nie
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> once you are used to it you cant live without your daily chat
<simon__> hahaha now I can breath a sigh of relief #hhhmmm
<simon__> I hope so @Kilos
<Kilos> and you get free cyber coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: with milk
<Maaz> Haha Jacques_Stry You aren't one of those that needs to drink black coffee to be able to cast a shadow!
<simon__> hahaha now you making me crave for real black coffee
<pieter2627> Maaz: with 2 sugar please
<Maaz> pieter2627: What?
 * pieter2627 is gonna have bitter coffee
<Kilos> maaz with sugar
<Maaz> Help yourself outa the sugar pot
<simon__> Guys how long has this community been going?
<Kilos> years
<pieter2627> Kilos: how do i tell maaz... oh
<Jacques_Stry> Well I have only been here about 2 Months
<pieter2627> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> pieter2627: Done
<Kilos> Maaz  with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz  and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<simon__> what is the main duty of the community? 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pieter2627!
<Kilos> we help new guys sort problems they are having
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<pieter2627> maaz grazie
<Maaz> pieter2627: Excuse me?
<pieter2627> maaz thanks
<Maaz> pieter2627: No problem
<Kilos> the bot is a toy at times and other times does out monthly meeting minutes etc
<simon__> okay cool!
 * pieter2627 needs to learn this thing - so will cont to push it
<Kilos> Maaz  help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> pieter2627  better to pm the bot and then work your way through all it can do
<MaNI> Maaz help me with do all my programming work for me
<Maaz> MaNI: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<MaNI> aww
<pieter2627> ok (msg or query?)
<simon__> So guys what are typical professions of users in this group?
<Kilos> all IT guys and me
<Kilos> mechanic and farmer and greeter bot
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> news from the top
<Kilos> On 21/04/2015 13:05, Michael Hall wrote:
<Kilos> > I see no problems or concerns with this site, everything looks great to me.
<simon__> Alright if by any chance there's anyone who does some work in python(Django/Cherrypy) and they have some to outsource they can do so to me, I just wanna keep my python skills active, there's inst much python going on in SA hence I settled for php
 * Padroni has been here 2 months and is widely considered an expert on nothing in particular
<Kilos> oh simon__  you really want to wake up all python skills
<Kilos> you can rewrite our bot in python3
<simon__> Yeah Kilos I love python.
<simon__> what is "bot"?
<Kilos> great you will get on well with superfly  
<Kilos> robot
<simon__> oh lol
<Kilos> the coffee maker
<Kilos> its in the repos 
<Kilos> ibid
<simon__> what is it on currently?
<Kilos> python 2 or 2.7 im not sure
<Kilos> but doesnt tork in 14.04 or later that want python 3
<simon__> lol but then if it's in 2.7 then why go python3? 2.7 has great matured fueatures
<Kilos> if you are here tonight superfly  or inetpro  can explain
<simon__> okay cool, what time?
<Kilos> normally when they get home and sometimes after supper and on the odd occasion during the day
<Kilos> depending on work of course
<simon__> okie dokie, will pop in later then, I have to get back to work as well!
<Kilos> cool nice to have you here
<Kilos> we are here all day
<simon__> likewise 
<Kilos> Padroni  nice catch
<Padroni> ty
<Kilos> i love it when clever peeps join, i cant help them
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hehe
<pieter2627> hi theamoeba
<theamoeba> hey pieter2627 :)
<pieter2627> Kilos: greeter bot seems broken
<Kilos> hi theamoeba  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> just slow pieter2627  
<Kilos> but i have you guys too
<pieter2627> yeah, but i don't know who is new and who is returning
<Kilos> doesnt matter as long as peeps are greeted
<Kilos> ty for standing in
<Kilos> haha if you greet and they welcome you then they are old peeps returning
<pieter2627> haha, yeah makes sense
<Kilos> but wont be many old hands popping in i think
<Kilos> most are here now or you have met them already
<Padroni> Right
<Padroni> I am off to lunch with the wife.
<Padroni> laters, folks.
<Kilos> cheers Padroni  go safe tomorrow
<Kilos> is your laters a tomorrow thing
<Kilos> or tonight
<Padroni> either
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> Cheers, enjoy
<Jacques_Stry> Going home, chat later o/
<Kilos> cheers Jacques_Stry  
<tailon> lo all
<Kilos> hi ta
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ai! die domdonner darem
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<drussell> Heya Kilos 
<theamoeba> byebye
<Kilos> oh my he didnt even say anything but byebye
<melodie> Kilos therefore he did say something! Hello here btw! o/
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za melodie  
<Kilos> oh she gone for a walk
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> evening Kilos
<Kilos> pieter2627  hou bietjie daai comment en jou oplossing handig vir die pro asb
<Kilos> ek verloor en vergeet goet
<pieter2627> reg
<Squirm> So
<Squirm> I'm the only one in the office
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4306582111
<Kilos> hi rejerson69  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> Squirm  what time do you guys close shop for the day?
<Kilos> i tyhought IT peeps go home at 4 pm
<Kilos> thought
<Squirm> Generally 17h30ish
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> hi magespawn
<inetpro> good evening everyone else
<inetpro> oh and that includes oom Kilos
<Kilos> haha hi there inetpro  
<inetpro> what did i miss oom Kilos?
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> only me making mistooks inetpro  
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> oh and a comment on the site
<inetpro> only one comment?
<Kilos> see pm man im shy to show here
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> inetpro did you get a ec2?
<Kilos> comment on improving the look
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> say hi to melodie  guys
<magespawn> just because you are now a ubuntu larny, does not mean you can give up the greeter bot duties
<Kilos> yes sorry magespawn  
<inetpro> oom Kilos tell sabdfl to come and visit us here man
<Kilos> im sure he dont wanna visit dom donners
<magespawn> hah Kilos, lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i havent found him on irc yet
<Kilos> im also sure he is the only one on the council that understands my email addy
<inetpro> Kilos: melodie is away at the moment
<Kilos> she is a skelm and sometimes chats in away mode
<inetpro> ah...
<Kilos> melodie  ping
<inetpro> welcome to #ubuntu-za melodie
<Kilos> oh inetpro  i posted the one reply i got from the committee
<Kilos> MooDoo> how about the learn more button in the ubuntu africa section lining up with the other two buttons so it doesn't look like it's out of place....like i said very trivial 
<Kilos> ai! im too old to have to scroll so far man
<Kilos> we also have a new python person that will look at rewriting ibid into python 3
<Kilos> i told him to speak to you guys
<Kilos> he asked why python 3 when 2.7 has all those features
<Kilos> all i could say was we need three to make it work here
<magespawn> the fly would argue for the latest version i think
<magespawn> inetpro did you get a ec2?
<Kilos> thats why i said ask him and pro for the reasons
<Kilos> yes he did magespawn  
<Kilos> even offered to run QA there when he has time
<magespawn> do you know what he has been using it for?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh to host hibana
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hibana ping
<hibana> magespawn: oh, I'm here
<inetpro> somewhere in Ireland
<inetpro> he is*
<Kilos> inetpro  http://pasteboard.co/2JePjRzI.png
<Kilos> thats what pieter2627  suggested after the moodoo comment
<inetpro> pieter2627: looks good, what do you need from us?
<inetpro> Kilos: log a bug for us
<Kilos> he will be back at 8.30
<Kilos> a bug for where?
<inetpro> any issues that people identify can be logged as bugs
<Kilos> we dont have bugs, only things to move around
<inetpro> fixing bugs is all part of the learning process 
<Kilos> hi Simon-JHB  
<inetpro> wb SilverCode
<Simon-JHB> hey Kilos, how are you doing?
<inetpro> oops... Simon-JHB
<Kilos> inetpro  Simon-JHB  is the python man
<Simon-JHB> hey inetpro haha
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos, who's SilverCode?
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Simon-JHB> I'm well thanks!
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like your family is growing by the day?
<Kilos> inetpro  can you point him to the source code please
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol for ibid man
<inetpro> Kilos: https://trello.com/c/od4hQ8XH
<Simon-JHB> I think inetpro needs so strong black coffee to help him concentrate :)
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Simon-JHB  https://github.com/ibid/ibid
<Kilos> i hope thats it
<Simon-JHB> okay will check it out, give me brief intro on the system you pointing me to?
<inetpro> Simon-JHB: please join us on Trello as well https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> it is the bot we have here written in python by our guys that silicon valley stole from us
<Simon-JHB> will do inetpro, thanks!
<Simon-JHB> Isn't silicon valley based in America? if so then no surprise by that :)
<Kilos> yeah our dev guys are there now
<inetpro> Kilos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa/+filebug
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> didnt you read the comment
<Kilos> very trivial
<Kilos> hibana  cant you put the breaks on that guy
<Kilos> how can he file a bug on my beautiful site
<Kilos> magespawn  you supposed to support man
<hibana> Kilos: a bug is a bug
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hibana  go back to ireland
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> magespawn: currently I'm not doing much with with my ec2 other than giving hibana his own home on the globe 
 * hibana goes back to sleep
<Kilos> lol
<Simon-JHB> Okay thanks for the links guys, I will go through the source code on github to familiarise myself with the system logic
<pieter2627> inetpro: there are two ways to implement that...
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> Simon-JHB: I'm sure Kilos is very happy to see someone working on ibid again at long last
<pieter2627> 1) using something that is considered a css hack thingy - does not work in ie7 or less
<Kilos> yeah very very happy
<pieter2627> 2) using a new css3 attribute that also has ie support issues - just have to confirm others
<Simon-JHB> lol haha @inetpro I love python, so I badly needed something to help me communicate with this beauty, I am tired working with php but it pays the bills
<Simon-JHB> who are active members on the system beside you Kilos of-course?
<Kilos> not me
<Kilos> there is a channel
<Kilos> but i think they all in silicon valley now
<Kilos> Maaz  ibid.channel
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> Maaz  ibid channel
<Maaz> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Simon-JHB> al-right  
<Kilos> tumbleweed  you here?
<pieter2627> the support for option 2 (http://caniuse.com/#feat=flexbox)
<tumbleweed> Kilos: hi
<pieter2627> inetpro: so don't know which to use
<Kilos> ohi tumbleweed  we have a guy that will look at rewriting ibid
<Kilos> into python 3
<Kilos> can you just be stanby in case he needs some help please
<Kilos> maybe once a week or so
<Kilos> or via email
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I'm around to help, yes
<tumbleweed> there's an ibid development IRC channel
<Kilos> cool ty tumbleweed  
<Kilos> irc://autumn.cpt.za.atrum.org
<Kilos> that one
<tumbleweed> that's just a server
<tumbleweed> #ibid on atrum
<Kilos> Simon-JHB  are you watching
<tumbleweed> if nobody replies (I forget to look at that channel), ping me or Vhata
<Simon-JHB> yeah I am watching Kilos..
<Kilos> tumbleweed  maintained ibid for years
<Simon-JHB> hi tumbleweed nice to meet you!
<Kilos> so i think do what you can then where you get stuck we can ping tumbleweed  
<tumbleweed> Simon-JHB: you too
<Simon-JHB> yeah sounds great Kilos
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> actually someone else did some work there too and gave up
<Kilos> hmm...
<Simon-JHB> what server are we rewriting it to again Kilos?
<Kilos> i think he added a braai function
<inetpro> pieter2627: you really think we should care much about ie7 or less?
<Kilos> Simon-JHB  rewrite the whole thing then we install on our pcs for testing purposes first
<inetpro> ai!
<Simon-JHB> hahaha maybe he got a kid/s and wife/husband then responsibilities started piling up, that's the possibility
<pieter2627> no imo, but i don't know the feelings of you guys who are 'on top'
<Kilos> then if all runs well we ask the host of maaz to upgrade or we run it by inetpro  
<inetpro> pieter2627: feelings? haha
<Kilos> pieter2627  explain that please
<inetpro> pieter2627: we live in a do-ocracy here
<Simon-JHB> okay Kilos
<Kilos> do you mean ie7 wont be able to see the site?
<inetpro> Kilos: no man
<Kilos> thats why i asked explain
<inetpro> maybe if they couldn't see it, they shouldn't anyway
<pieter2627> Kilos: i don't know if you might care about cross browser compatibility
<Kilos> that is something to think about
<Kilos> because how will you attract new peeps to ubuntu if they cant open it
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> if they using ie they have probs anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: nou verstaan jy
<Kilos> we can fly over africa and drop flyers saying install firefox
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ya pieter2627  forget ie
<pieter2627> Kilos: at least the buttons won't line up in this case - site still functional
<Kilos> i didnt understand the comment in the first place
<Kilos> werent things supposed to line up
<pieter2627> Kilos: ok, will see to push a branch tommorow if it will fix a bug :)
<Kilos> yay ty pieter2627  
<inetpro> Kilos: did you get his message even?
<pieter2627> Kilos: they don't currently
<Kilos> whose?
<inetpro> "if it will fix a bug"
<inetpro> Kilos: log a bug
<stickyboy> Addis Addis...
<Kilos> i ignored that on purpose
<Kilos> my dev team dont make mistakes
<pieter2627> oh, should i also include that spelling bug :P in the branch
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> yes please
<inetpro> pieter2627: go for it
<inetpro> pieter2627: and anything else you see, or think should be modified or added
<pieter2627> inetpro: i am currently trying to figure out how to create a custom directive for reStructureedText in Nikola since some aren't native to bootstrap
<pieter2627> inetpro: you wouldn't maybe know how to do this
<Kilos> inetpro  loves  reStructureedText
<inetpro> pieter2627: sounds interesting but I'm afraid I'm still a newbie when it comes to reStructuredText, let alone Nikola
 * pieter2627 has the same issue
<Kilos> if you dont try youll never learn
<inetpro> pieter2627: join #nikola and ask them for advice perhaps
<pieter2627> inetpro: that will help ty
<magespawn> pieter2627: is anyone still using ie7?
<inetpro> magespawn: good question
 * inetpro hasn't looked at stats for a long time
<inetpro> http://www.w3counter.com/trends
<inetpro> very interesting 
<pieter2627> magespawn: i don't think one should count those that do as any one :P so no
<pieter2627> but then again, maybe we should look at africa stats
<Kilos> forget ie
<Kilos> if the cant even guess that there are better browsers out there they wont guess there are better operating systems out there
<pieter2627> just to confirm, it is option 2 (css3) that should be used right (just confused myself)?
<inetpro> where are the other webmasters around here?
<Kilos> moppie still away for 4 weeks more
<stickyboy> w0op
<pieter2627> me tired, night all
<Kilos> night pieter2627  ty
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> good night pieter2627
<inetpro> oh and thanks for  staying in there
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i see they are doing a CSI Cyber
<Kilos> oh yeah watch 2 so far i think
<magespawn> and?
<Kilos> not bad
<magespawn> hmm
<Kilos> but ive heard more tech stuff in linux channels so far
<Kilos> the series i can almost understand
<Kilos> but they havent said sudo yet
 * Kilos thinks geeks arent proper geeks if they dont know what sudo is
<inetpro> Kilos: you want to see geek stuff then you must read about clock stability
<Kilos> no more rtfs
<Kilos> inetpro  i notice you are missing your morning greetings lately
<Kilos> arent you well?
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<smile> Hi :)
<magespawn> good night all
<captine> evening all
<smile> Good night
<smile> Oh you meant to say hi, sorry :)
<smile> How are you captine 
<captine> good thanks
<captine> and you?
<smile> I am fine :-)
<smile> Just having trouble with my computer
<smile> Hardware troubles
<captine> bummer
<captine> desktop or laptop
<smile> Desktop. Laptop is doing ok
<smile> Probably the power supply for my new ssd
<captine> bummer
<smile> I can fix stuff :-P
<captine> thats good
<captine> esp if it is an ssd.  expensive thing to break
<smile> Yeah. :) I hope the power supply is still good
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<melodie> bonne nuit, good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-22
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all, power off for the day soon so have a great dayand ill see you when it returns this avy
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> hi Kilos
<magespawn> good morning
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  
<magespawn> hi Jacques_Stry 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> power off in 30 mins
<Jacques_Stry> Hi magespawn 
<Jacques_Stry> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> you guys are the greeter bots today
<Kilos> gonna be a looong day with no pc
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<barrydk> sal probeer as ek hier is
<Kilos> dankie
<barrydk> they say phase 5 load shedding is on the way. Eksdom is comming to blow our candels out
<Kilos> here they are working on the lines. putting underground to houses
<Kilos> so its the whole day off everytime
<Kilos> i forget who was learning python, here is another link http://python.p2pu.org/en/
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<Kilos> wb jacques_  
<Kilos> stry nie vandag nie sien ek
<MaNI> hi
<jacques_> haha
<Kilos> ok i gotta go, cheers all
<Kilos> uh oh 
<Kilos> have a great day
<magespawn> might be a good way to relax a bit, with no computer or electricity for a whole day
<Jacques_StrY> Sounds peacefull
<Jacques_StrY> peaceful*
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<inetpro> good mornings
<Jacques_StrY> Welcome back Kilos 
<Kilos> ty Jacques_StrY  they either forgot or are on strike
<Jacques_StrY> :)
<Kilos> i see in my mobilebroadband we must prepare for 12 hours of no power at a time now
<Jacques_StrY> ???
<Kilos> can someone here speak french?
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=465&m=480&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=10657&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/124657-prepare-for-power-load-shedding-which-could-last-12-hours.html
<Kilos> oh mybroadband
<MaNI> I should really sort my solar backup plans out
<MaNI> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Z3-ATX-160-160W-high-power-24pin-mini-ITX-DC-ATX-power-supply-with/211500_729581097.html < anyone know a local place that sells things like that?
<Kilos> sjoe
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> gaanit?
<pieter2627> goed dankie, self?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Jacques_StrY> MaNI: http://goo.gl/NNjWHC
<Kilos> pieter2627  one comment fron the council
<Kilos> I see no problems or concerns with this site, everything looks great to me.
<MaNI> Jacques_StrY, nice thanks
<MaNI> 160W maybe just too low, hmm
<Jacques_StrY> Yea a bot low
<Jacques_StrY> bit*
<Jacques_StrY> and that only works with itx boards - no extra 4pin power connecter
<Jacques_StrY> connector*
<Jacques_StrY> sigh...
<pieter2627> Kilos: oky, imo the line up of the button look nice though
<Kilos> yeah it was just one guys um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> opinion
<MaNI> Jacques_StrY, yeah, sucks how limited we are locally sometimes, forever finding little things I want that can't be bought easily here
<Squirm> Morning
<Squirm> Does anyone know what papers I need to register my car in a different province?
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> see if you can find anything on your local testing grounds online
<Squirm> I've tried
<Kilos> they keep all papers in hardcopy but not sure abnout online
<Kilos> oh my
<Squirm> No, I mean
<Squirm> what documents
<Squirm> Do I need to take my Natis
<Kilos> whats that?
<Squirm> logbook
<Kilos> oh yes
<Squirm> Because the bank has mine :/
<Squirm> Crap
<Kilos> years agon you took your vehicle registration papers to the new peeps
<Kilos> the paper they send you for renewal of licence should do
<Kilos> all your info is on there so you should just need id with that
<Squirm> On where?
<Kilos> unless everything has changed now too
<Squirm> I basically need to renew my license and get CA plates
<Kilos> you know the paper you cut out the licence
<Kilos> that has engine and registration info on it iirc
<Kilos> maybe i keep quiet, its been years since i did it
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm: give them a call on 086 010 3089 they are generally quite clued up
<ThatGraemeGuy> or go pay them a visit: http://www.capetown.gov.za/en/Vehiclelicensing/Pages/Vehicleregistrationoffices2.aspx
<ThatGraemeGuy> once you've got all that sorted, you can also renew your car licence online every year
<Squirm> Thanks ThatGraemeGuy, awesome!
 * Squirm falls in love with Cape Town
<ThatGraemeGuy> also might want to bookmark this one: https://www.capetown.gov.za/en/ServiceRequests/Pages/default.aspx
<ThatGraemeGuy> and this one too: https://www.capetown.gov.za/en/contact/Pages/default.aspx
<Squirm> Sorted
<Squirm> Just need ID and Proof of Address
<Kilos> cool
<Squirm> Thanks ThatGraemeGuy, much appreciated
<ThatGraemeGuy> no problem :)
 * magespawn wonders if there are sites like that for the rest of the country
<ThatGraemeGuy> not until the DA is voted in :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm sure there are, but whether they are as effective is another issue
<ThatGraemeGuy> I reported a burst water main one sunday evening around 9 and the truck was there 15 minutes later
<MaNI> yeah they are generally quite responsive
<MaNI> can get car licensing sorted out in person without feeling like the people on the other end of the counter hate you etc.
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> lots of room for improvement, especially the building plan people, but functional at least
<magespawn> i am out of here for now
<magespawn> chat later
<Jacques_StrY> cheers
<Kilos> hmm...
<Jacques_StrY> ???
<Kilos> these peeps that disappear at lunch time
<Jacques_StrY> Eating lunch in front of my pc...
<Kilos> best place
<Kilos> dont mess on the keyboard
<Jacques_StrY> haha no i'm a pro by now
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> did you see the link william left in list mail?
<Jacques_StrY> no...
<Jacques_StrY> what link
<Kilos> ill get it
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_idpAV8YcQ&feature=youtu.be
<Jacques_StrY> Ooh! Looks better than the one I tested, must be a newer version
<Kilos> if they make it so it doesnt need a dedicated server that could help
<Kilos> shame he has been trying for months now
<Jacques_StrY> Would be awesome if I could get the source
<Jacques_StrY> to try installing it
<Kilos> havent they got a forums
<Kilos> i cant get into that as well ill go mad
<Jacques_StrY> Found it
<Jacques_StrY> But seems you still need a dedicated server
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> then he will have to get his friend in pennington to host it
<Jacques_StrY> install is at least fully-automated apt install with proper repository
<Kilos> cool
<Jacques_StrY> will test it tonight but should work easily then
<Kilos> ok keep william informed please, im sure he thinks everyone has given up on it
<Jacques_StrY> :) Will do
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> see thats my other job
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Kilos> make sure everyone is working their butts off but with a smile on the face
<Jacques_StrY> I see they still use that wierd SQL
<Kilos> i dunno bout that or mysql
<Kilos> pc decides wha it want to use
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  hows you
<Kilos> have you joined out list yet?
<Kilos> s/out/our
<Kilos> mailing list that is
<Kilos> and also ubuntu za on launchpad
<Kilos> ask inetpro  for the link
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> what is lunch?
<Kilos> the tummy filling process that gets you through the afternoon with ease
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds unfamiliar :p
<Kilos> aw shame
<Kilos> you nibble on the go?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no i'm more a breakfast and supper person
<Kilos> and coffee of course
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> no coffee either?
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> water
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> my days would be long without coffee and tea
<Kilos> and a sarmy here and there
<Jacques_StrY> Cheers, chat later
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> o/
<Kilos> aw jacques is gone
<Kilos> wb Trixar_za  you been gone a long time
<Kilos> you missed all the fun
<Trixar_za> Which fun woudl that be?
<Trixar_za> would*
<Kilos> we launched a new site
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> hit refresh a few times on first page and watch
<Kilos> we as in the site building team of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> not me im an onlooker of note
<Kilos> hi Arcanum_za  
<Kilos> oh its you trix
<Trixar_za> Thanks :P
<Kilos> lol you just confussing me
<Kilos> weve had so many new peeps im ready to welcome anyone i dont remember
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> at least hibana shows when he is afk
<Kilos> inetpro  is there any reason/excuse for for usings that dindins thing
<Kilos> hi psychicist  
<Kilos> hmm...
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> hows you?
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> >>
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ..
<Kilos> MaNI  whats happening with your connection
<inetpro> ohi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
 * inetpro dog-tired
<Kilos>  inetpro  is there any reason/excuse for me usings that dindins thing
<inetpro> dindind?
<Kilos> then you must sleep early ballie
<inetpro> dindins?
<Kilos> dyndns
<inetpro> Kilos: why would you want it?
<Kilos> im asking you
<inetpro> why asking?
<Kilos> dont answer a question with a question
<inetpro> what makes you think that you would need it?
<Kilos> im asking you is there a reason i could need it
<inetpro> many
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> name them
<Private_User> guys, I was just curious, how do hotels setup all the DSTV channels on each channel in each room? For us we would have to buy the decoder and change the channels via the decoder but at hotels I noticed they have it setup where one would just change the channels on the TV so wondering how they do that?
<Private_User> I tried searching on the net but not sure what to search for cause I do not find what I am looking for?
<inetpro> Kilos: there are many reasons why you could use it but I don't think there's one good reason why you should use it
<Kilos> ok ty inetpro  ill close that tap then
<Kilos> opera will be happy
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol what now
<inetpro> you had an open tap?
<Kilos> yes for a week now
<Kilos> i been busy
 * inetpro shakes his head
<Kilos> Private_User  hand a bit plse
<Kilos> hang
<Private_User> lol ok Kilos, I will hand and hang a bit
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> start here https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fmybroadband.co.za%2Fvb%2Fshowthread.php%2F315993-DSTV-in-Guesthouses&ei=Kes3VcPrAaKR7AaHhoGgDA&usg=AFQjCNGtIqRgbimB2SuegXwn0iT9uSUi2w&sig2=_vQC9IKVt4D58ri5YYw65w&bvm=bv.91071109,d.ZGU
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Private_User  ^^
<Kilos> or here http://is.gd/N5BCuQ
<captine> Kilos, sorry, neighbour popped in.  Am good thanks
<Kilos> good captine  
<captine> so all, whats the safest way to remove unity and replace it with gnome 3?
<captine> on 14.04
<captine> want to try something different
<Kilos> just install gnome3
<Kilos> then choose at boot
<captine> doesnt it break things if both are installed?
<captine> (unity and gnome)
<Kilos> when you get to where you ener password there is a tiny thing top right that lets you choose
<Kilos> if it will break things in wont install
<captine> ok.  I thought I read that, esp if you use the gnome PPA, it will change some libraries or something and break things...
<captine> will give it a shot soon
<Kilos> you could install it with aptitude to make sure
<Kilos> aptitude will give options 
<Kilos> if there could be a prob
<superfly> install the gnome-desktop package
<superfly> it's supposed to be part of the repos
<Kilos> there you go
<superfly> hrm, maybe not on 14.04 though
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<Private_User> thanks Kilos, its what I found as well but getting 100% how they do it. I worked for a company where they had TVs in each building where at the back of the TV a what looked like a normal antenna cable was plugged into the TV then you did a search on the tv and it picked up the DSTV channels sort of like how we used to search when the only channels we had were the SABC Channels using a UHF/VHF ariel
<Kilos> whew Private_User  thats beyond me
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> do you want to run a hotel now
<kulelu88> Private_User: they must have been broadcasting from 1 decoder across a local frequency 
<Private_User> yeah I was just curious how they did I always wondered but today a friend of min is staying at a hotel so the thought came back to me and was wondering if it can be setup at home so we pay for one subscription without needing extra view and dual view and PVR
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Private_User: they probably pay a special exhorbitant rate to do that
<kulelu88> Possible, yes. You could even do it via streaming
<Private_User> yeah sounds like that could be it kulelu88 but what hardware will be needed?
<superfly> Private_User: which would make the extra view/ dual view look like pocket change
<Private_User> lol superfly
<kulelu88> Well as long as nobody who works for SAPS is here, I'm thinking ...
<kulelu88> decoder
<kulelu88> some type of streaming device
<Private_User> thats what I wanna avoid paying and more money per month
<kulelu88> antenna
<kulelu88> and receiving antennae
<Private_User> if we can figure that out then it would be lekker then we can get OpenView HD, DSTV and that other one which used to be TOPTV and also a FTA receiver to receive all the FTA channels then instead of changing from AV1 to AV2 or HDMI1 to HDMI 2 for each decoder everything will be on the tv then we just select the tv channels
<Kilos> whew when are you going to work
<Private_User> or even better if I install a Tuner card or something on the PC/Laptop then I can watch it on my laptop like that
<kulelu88> I think having DStv alone would suffice. isn't openview where ETV plays all their Segal movies from 1999?
<Private_User> lol @ kulelu88
<kulelu88> kwaai movies some of them
<Private_User> lol Kilos, I try to work everyday
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> ya but not once you sort all this tv stuff
<Private_User> oh well I will find out eventually but optimal setup is to have them setup on my laptop... hmm... this gets me thinking is there any Free Open Source software out there to receive channels so I can just connect a satellite to the computer and pick everything up for free maybe the software can decode it for me
<Private_User> cause paying to watch the same thing over and over again seems like a waste of money in my opinion rather spend the money on broadband
<Private_User> and even that is too expensive at the moment but what can we do
<Private_User> hence the reason for looking for alternative solutions like above
<kulelu88> where do you live? Priva
<kulelu88> Private_User: 
<Private_User> South Africa
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> you wanted precise location kulelu88
<kulelu88> tis be ubuntu ZA, we're all from SA :/
<Private_User> LOL
<Private_User> I know
<Private_User> KZN
<Kilos> haha think again
<kulelu88> dirtbin or Ballito <3 ??
<Private_User> oh yeah there are a few ex pats here hey Kilos and they not living in SA
<Kilos> and a buntu member from the staes i think
<Kilos> states
<kulelu88> Muricans
<Private_User> no kulelu88, dirtbin I think is a very unhygenic place to live
<Private_User> lol
<kulelu88> radiation wise, it's the safest to live 
<Private_User> but I am not far from Balito, Balito is like right next door to me
<Private_User> lol @ kulelu88
<kulelu88> ahh you're just the guy who can tell me about life in the dolphin coast. 
<Private_User> 10 min drive and I am in Balito
<kulelu88> is jy n oom of a rugby player?
<Private_User> 20 to 30 min drive and I am in Durban central
<Private_User> depending on traffic
<Private_User> kulelu88: we have the beach here, need I say more... LOL
<kulelu88> but how is life there. Can I surf in July? Is there a lot of outdoor activities? Is it a retirement village for old people?
<Private_User> yesterday when I decided to take a break I went and sat at the Beach
<Private_User> yeah you can Surf dude in July
<kulelu88> how old are you? Private_User 
<Private_User> if I remember correctly I think in July is when they used to have the surfing competitions in Durban, cannot remember do they still do that?
<kulelu88> searching says the Mr Price surf event is now in Ballito
<Private_User> lots of outdoor activities as well
<Private_User> but Balito is becoming an expensive place to live
<kulelu88> yeah. 40m^2 flat in an estate is R5000
<Private_User> yeah and people say cost of living on JHB is expensive, I disagree
<kulelu88> JHB is cheaper rental wise (cause there's more housing)
<Private_User> yeah but I think its more or less the same depending where you live but here because we at the coast its a bit more pricey because of the Sea I think
<kulelu88> I'm guessing you stay north of Ballito?
<Private_User> South, North of Durban place called Tongaat
<Private_User> I stay on a farm at the moment
<kulelu88> you a indian bloke?
<Private_User> where are you @?
<Private_User> does it make a difference dude?
<kulelu88> PTA
<Private_User> this is the New South Africa we all South Africans
<Kilos> yeah indians make better curry
<Private_User> HAHAHA
<kulelu88> no not really. I'm just following the Home Affairs principle of classifying you racially B-)
<Private_User> LOL
<kulelu88> Kilos: hows your GF?
<Kilos> which one
<kulelu88> from facebook
<Kilos> getting old 
<Private_User> the issue now is that there are so many people from other countries here if we say we are Indian/Asian/African now people gonna think we from those other countries then the Xenophobia people will come to attack
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> some of the Chinese shops in Durban were attacked by Xenophobia
<kulelu88> I dont think the okes here care much for politics or issues in SA. We all universally accept that its a kak country
<Private_User> so they now are done with African foreigners and moving on to people from other parts of the world, SAD
<Private_User> oh well, for now let me go eat and BBL
<Private_User> btw kulelu88, what did the previous regime classify you as? You can guess what they classified me as
<kulelu88> chinese?
<Private_User> your nick and place of residence is confusing me so honestly I doubt I can guess what they classified you as but then again I never care too much about those things cause I never see it until its actually mentioned
<Private_User> ok be back in a bit time for dinner
<Private_User> late dinner
<kulelu88> enjoy
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> kulelu88  what you doing investigating my fb
<Kilos> that was long back info i put there
<kulelu88> you confused Kilos . I'm talking about that chick I showed you yesrday.
<Kilos> i didnt look
<Kilos> so yes i was confused
<Kilos> inetpro  gaan slaap man
<Kilos> superfly  did you notice the council are happy with the site
<Kilos> ive filled in another form with canonical and if they again dont answer for 2 weeks ill just forget about it
<superfly> Kilos: ya, but you need to talk to canonical
<superfly> yeah, that's fine. put the ball in their court
<Kilos> i dont know how to chat direct
<Kilos> its only the legal department that we need to clear with
<Kilos> the council with mark it are happy
<Kilos> on it
<Kilos> hehe he even mailed me and asked where the url was
<superfly> ah, OK, then I think we're in the clear
<captine> (unity and gnome)so.  anyone had issues with wifi strength on intel centrino wifi and ubuntu
<captine> windows seems to have a stronger signal
<Kilos> windows is just lying to you with false info
<captine> lol
<smile> Hi :)
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> Still having problems with freezing pc
<smile> :-(
<Kilos> eish
<smile> Power save will go off starting tomorrow
<smile> I hope thats the solution
<Kilos> what OS you using?
<Kilos> does it freeze when hibernating
<smile> Its a family pc running Windows.. The other pc runs Linux Mint 
<Kilos> oh then there is  a quick cure
<Kilos> boot from ubuntu dvd and choose delete and use whole drive'
 * Kilos ducks
<smile> Not sure, I doubt its a software issue
<smile> And Kilos then I would lose my data partition too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why do you think i ducked
<smile> Probably my family wont like it, lol
<smile> :-P
<Kilos> turn of the hibernate function too
<smile> You were afraid
<smile> :-P
<Kilos> ya i thought you would fight me and im only small
<smile> Lol :)
<smile> Its hard to change operating systems for my family, they all use windows specific software. Some runs on wine, some not
<smile> Its just unrealistic
<Kilos> ya then just find whats causing it to hang
<smile> First I thought sata connection, but the old one has the same problem
<Kilos> as you say power saving first then hibernate then look further
<Kilos> oh a desktop pc?
<smile> Then power cable, but its fine as far as I can see
<smile> Yeah
<Kilos> have you got a spare psu?
<smile> So now I will look at my last options
<smile> Nope. :-P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how much dust is on the cpu cooler
<Kilos> and back of psu by fan
<smile> All fine. Booting from hard disk worked, its just the ssd
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> move the sata to another socket
<smile> It always worked from sata port 1. Port 3 works also. Its not the sata
<Kilos> well if the hdd works then it must be the OS or the ssd
<Kilos> so you can try a backup then reinstall
<Kilos> or move the ssd to another pc
<smile> Its a new install. :)
<Kilos> ai!
<smile> That last thing is an option, yes, thanks :)
<Kilos> you have to check piece by piece till you pinpoint the trouble part
<Kilos> there is a saying for that
<Kilos> i forget
<smile> Dont worry :)
<Kilos> process of elimination
<Kilos> or something like that
<Kilos> easiest is move ssd to another pc and if that freezes you have your prob
<smile> Yeah
<smile> I wont be thanked though
<smile> :-P
<Kilos> just find the prob first
<Kilos> if its the ssd it could be a bad install
<Kilos> have you run chkdsk
<smile> It works great.. :-P
<smile> Yes, all fine
<Kilos> yes they are fast
<Kilos> ok then you have no choice
<Kilos> only for a day to find the prob thats all
<smile> I can put a live session of ubuntu on the faulty pc while the ssd is out, so we have at least one pc
<Kilos> family cant be happy with the freezing
<Kilos> where is the hdd that was in there before the ssd
<superfly> I gave some friends a live CD to use in their computer while I got hold of a Windows CD for reinstalling... they didn't once have an issue with the PC while using Linux. Put Windows back on and the original problems appeared again. And yet they refused to load Linux
<superfly> as jy dom is, is jy dom, hey Kilos?
<smile> Its still alive but without bootable operating system because I removed grub
<Kilos> hahaha peeps are so funy
<Kilos> funny
<Kilos> ek stem
<superfly> Kilos is not dom
<Kilos> not that dom anyway
<superfly> you're not dom at all
<superfly> slow at times, yes, but not stupid
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sounds like you trying to convince me
<Kilos> hows the family superfly  
<superfly> doing fine
<Kilos> great
<melodie> hi
<Kilos> hi melodie  
<Kilos> nice to see you back here
<melodie> hi Kilos o/
<melodie> thanks for the greetings
<Kilos> the guys said hi to you last night but you stayed quiet
<Kilos> maybe got lost somewhere
<Kilos> kulelu88  melodie  is in the south of france
<Kilos> say hi superfly  
<Kilos> melodie  superfly is the brain behind our sites
<superfly> more like the fingers
<Kilos> haha
<melodie> hi superfly 
<kulelu88> bonjour melodie 
<superfly> hi melodie
<kulelu88> jini se qwa
<melodie> Kilos next month I'll be teaching the director of a non for profit association : he needs to learn the basics in Linux administration.
<melodie> the contract is made
<melodie> his non for profit operates in countries in Africa to help the people
<melodie> digging wells and else, that kind if thing
<melodie> salut kulelu88 
<melodie> hi superfly 
<melodie> Kilos I don't know where they work though, I'll discover. they have 5 machines running Linux Mint, Ubuntu Edition (Mate)
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> melodie  where are you going to teach
<melodie> I will probably present Bento so they can bring Bento to Africa as well, and also Malinux, which is especially dedicated to Mali (teachers in high schools and universities)
<melodie> Kilos in my area, about 1 and half hour drive
<Kilos> nice
<melodie> they have their main office in Toulouse, and their work office in the countrysdie
<melodie> contryside
<melodie> sorry fingers mixed XD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how long are you going to teach for?
<superfly> KDE Connect FTW
<Kilos> superfly  ?
<superfly> Kilos: it's an app for your Android and a widget thing for your KDE desktop, which allows you to trasfer files and do a few other things
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> melodie  teach them irc as well and give them the ubuntu-africa.info link and irx #ubuntu-africa
<Private_User> back
<Kilos> irc
<melodie> Kilos if we have time, will do. 2 days is a bit short to put everthing into the course
<Kilos> wow
<melodie> Kilos how long : 4 half days (3 hours each with half an hour break in the middle)
<Kilos> have they any linux background already?
<Kilos> and melodie are you going to give support later
<Kilos> you can use #ubuntu-africa if you like
<melodie> Kilos do you know I have my own chan?
<melodie> :D
<melodie> #linuxvillage
<melodie> but thanks
<Kilos> oh yes
<melodie> I will certainly provide support later if requested
<Kilos> i need to sleep. night all, sleep tight
<melodie> what makes #ubuntu-africa and #ubuntu-za different?
<kulelu88> the name melodie 
<melodie> kulelu88 lol
<kulelu88> actually, nothing happens in ubuntu africa
<melodie> do you want to test Bento ? (Ubuntu Openbox Remix) ?
<kulelu88> Bentobox?
<melodie> nice name
<melodie> Bento is a japonese word for lunch box
<melodie> so the name box is already in Bento
<melodie> Bentobox would mean lunch box box
<melodie> :D
<kulelu88> why does bentobox ring a bell :/
<melodie> let's check on the internet?
<kulelu88> this is why: https://www.bento.io/
<melodie> http://www.black-blum.fr/products/bento-box/
<melodie> oh?
<melodie> this is bento (io) not bentobox
<kulelu88> yeah
<kulelu88> aah if you search for bento box you'll see why. it's called that by many companies
<melodie> we will name "Bento" either bentovillage, or bentolinux
<melodie> probably bentolinux I think
<melodie> what would you say?
<melodie> here is a summary, by the way,  http://forum.linuxvillage.org/index.php/topic,701.0.html
<kulelu88> bentolinux sounds nicer
<melodie> kulelu88 thanks
<kulelu88> although I'm not sure why you guys are making another distro
<melodie> oh does anyone here need a domain name ? I have won several at gandi.net while they were celebrating their 15th birthday. I can give away promo codes for .xyz and .me as I have several, and also one .info for 1 euro
<melodie> and 2 .websites
<melodie> kulelu88 lighter while elegant and easy to go
<melodie> I started in 2009 with PCLinuxOS 
<melodie> until 2012
<melodie> then in 2012 I wanted it to be supported by a stronger basis (teams, packages and so on)
<kulelu88> i'll take a .me
<melodie> so I reproduced the method in Ubuntu and adapted it, while working to get some packages into the repos. openbox-menu and obsession are now in the Debian repositories, which means they are available in Ubuntu as well
<melodie> give me your mail address and I forward you a promo code
<kulelu88> so I get the .me for free?
<melodie> you also need to be registered at http://gandi.net to buy your domain and once you are about to pay to enter the promo code and then the bill is 0 euro
<melodie> you will have it for free for one year
<kulelu88> but they take my card details?
<melodie> I am not sure what your question is, but come to #gandi and you ask
<melodie> here on freenode too
<kulelu88> melodie: they don't bill me, but in order to buy the domain, they take my purchase details?
<melodie> I don't remember that part
<melodie> just come at #gandi and we ask, they all talk English there
<melodie> and some French too :)
<melodie> bonne nuit - good night
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for mentioning KDE Connect!
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos and this is what happens if I go sleep early... sleep patterns messed up now
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> wb DalekSec
<DalekSec> Thanks.
<kulelu88> watch some series inetpro 
<inetpro> kulelu88: lol
<kulelu88> im serious
<kulelu88> what you watch currently?
 * inetpro I'll go sleep now
<inetpro> just had to run updates with midnight data
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-23
 * DalekSec pokes the nlsthzn.
 * nlsthzn is poked
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning inetpro  sorry
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> Hoe gaan dit Kilos
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wel ek lewe so dis een goeie ding
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> alo
<MaNI> hi
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<nlsthzn> so everyone excited about the release later today?
<ThatGraemeGuy> new Kurt Darren CD?
<Kilos> if i can stay up ill get it in kde flavour nlsthzn  
<Kilos> i wanna see plasma5
<ThatGraemeGuy> you might as well just grab the latest daily build iso, there's going to be no significant difference
<nlsthzn> I was using it since yesterday... switched back to Gnome 3
<nlsthzn> yup, I am pretty sure the current daily is the release
<nlsthzn> ThatGraemeGuy, who is Kurt Darren?
<nlsthzn> :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm not even using *buntu anymore, but don't tell anyone
<nlsthzn> use what works for you
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> if my bloody windows 7 wasn't giving me an update error I would be using it right now :/
<Kilos> what you using ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> debian or arch
<ThatGraemeGuy> debian sid
<Kilos> the fly also
<ThatGraemeGuy> I get bored avery now and then and try something different
<ThatGraemeGuy> next time i'll try something else again with one of these new desktop
<ThatGraemeGuy> desktops
<ThatGraemeGuy> cinnamon or mate
<nlsthzn> ThatGraemeGuy, I couldn't get all my fonts to look nice with sid so I gave up :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> or whatever else
<nlsthzn> some websites where fugly
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i must say it was a lot of manual fiddlling to get my desktop looking like i wanted
<nlsthzn> and now that the freeze is almost over for debian be ready for more breakage with sid
<ThatGraemeGuy> sid doesn't freeze
<ThatGraemeGuy> jessie/testing froze
<nlsthzn> as far as I can tell there is also a slow down in sid... but I could be mistaken
<ThatGraemeGuy> haven't noticed any, i still keep getting updates
<ThatGraemeGuy> they don't filter down to testing during the freeze though
<ThatGraemeGuy> so when the freeze is lifted, testing get a sudden massive influx of updates and things break sometimes
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> might be what I am thinking about 
<ThatGraemeGuy> might be less activity in sid because of maintainers focussing more on getting jessie clean though
<ThatGraemeGuy> but definitely not frozen
<nlsthzn> lets hope it stays up regardless :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> 12 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
 * nlsthzn noticed more speed copying from external hdd via usb 3 in 15.04
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's now, and i ran a dist-upgrade yesterday
<Kilos> thats the joy of linux, freedom of choice
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<pieter2627> Kilos: about that book/manual thing, they are looking for a dedicated server to have python right?
<Kilos> yes
<pieter2627> found this yesterday http://www.webafrica.co.za/hosting/
<Kilos> is it free?
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  ^^
<pieter2627> nope, but cheaper than a dedicated host
<Jacques_Stry> this is the dependencies required - git-core python-dev python-pip libjpeg-dev libpq-dev libxml2-dev libxslt-dev rabbitmq-server redis-server tidy
<Kilos> actually maybe one of you clever guys can look at ec2 and see if that free for a year thing can be dedicated
<Kilos> free is good i think for a year, one can get lots done in a year
<Kilos> inetpro  can they do dedicated
<pieter2627> i asked them if it is possible to install django since i see that is needed and got pointed to the vps option to install anything
<pieter2627> Kilos: i don't thing it is dedicated, but as i understand you are in full control, someone might be able to confirm
<Kilos> thats for you clever peeps to work out
<Kilos> i dont even understand the need for a dedicated server
<Kilos> magespawn says that site is super fast
<Kilos> i think he said a 2g upgrade or install took 3 secs
<pieter2627> since the ec2 is free for a year, one can just get one and try it?
<Kilos> yes thats what i was thinking
<Kilos> oh Jacques_Stry  you spoke about sql
<pieter2627> or sqlite
<Kilos> i have a book called mastering sql by martin gruber that you can have
<pieter2627> Kilos: how old is it?
<Kilos> old i think
<Jacques_Stry> Well they designed it with PostgreSQL but others should be fine
<Kilos> im trying to find a date
<Kilos> was my nieces at college
<Kilos> can you find its age if i give you the isbn number
<pieter2627> should be able to
<Kilos> isbn : 0-7821-2538-7
<pieter2627> year 2000 http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-SQL-Martin-Gruber/dp/0782125387
<Kilos> so in todays world its very old
<Kilos> anyway anyone is welcome to it
<Kilos> i read up to the need for a second table and gave up
<pieter2627> probably, but it is a start if no other choice exists
<Kilos> 841 pages and a cd
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi pieter2627 
<pieter2627> morning psyatw
<psyatw> does SQL matter in a world of NoSQL? :)
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> I went to the Hadoop meetup yesterday
<Kilos> we have a project that uses sql
<psyatw> and learned about Apache Drill
<Kilos> nice
<psyatw> it's a cool project
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> that was someone from our site and i was outside
<Kilos> i need to organise a whole group of greeter bots
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<SilverCode> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> SilverCode  have you joined us yet at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> i forget who ive asked and who not
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> pieter2627  wat dink jy van daai ec2 ding
<Kilos> im looking for more places
<Jacques_Stry> Exchange reset
<Kilos> ah
<Jacques_Stry> Happening quite often these days
<Kilos> no matter wb anyway
<Jacques_Stry> :) ty
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im working on another host but could take a while, need to get to know him first
<Kilos> i dont know how well tie the booktype thing to ubuntu work
<Kilos> maybe ec2 can be done in the meantime
<pieter2627> Kilos: with my limited knowledge, it does not look bad
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  can jy hom help asb
<Kilos> i will need to know the size of a dedicated server needed for it
<Kilos> if ec2 dont work
<Kilos> and all the links
<Jacques_Stry> They don't have system requirements listed on the site
<Jacques_Stry> but shouldn't be much
<Kilos> Maaz  define much
<Maaz> Kilos: Much \Much\, n. 1. A great quantity; a great deal; also, an indefinite quantity; as, you have as much as I. [1913 Webster]  He that gathered much had nothing over. --Ex. xvi. 18. [1913 Webster]  Note: Muchin this sense can be regarded as an adjective qualifying a word unexpressed, and may, therefore, be modified by as, so, too, very. [1913 Webster]  2. A
<Maaz> thing uncommon, wonderful, or noticeable; something considerable. [1913 Webster]  And [he] t…
<Jacques_Stry> for installation see this page:http://goo.gl/kLgAoP
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what system does it need to install onto
<Kilos> dont tell me windows, ill cry
<Jacques_Stry> a VPS with a gig of ram should be enough
<pieter2627> ubuntu, centos, debian, mac os is what it has been tested upon
<Kilos> aha
<Jacques_Stry> http://goo.gl/kLgAoP this is installation on debian based
<Jacques_Stry> but other distro's supported too
 * pieter2627 has also been thinking why a vps can't work instead
<Jacques_Stry> - what he said
<Kilos> will these books be for south africans only or anyone?
<Jacques_Stry> Good question - but I guess we targeting SA first
<Kilos> yeah what i mean is is the education the same all over or do we do different stuff here
<Kilos> dont forget i was in school 46 years ago
<Jacques_Stry> SA different from other countries
<Kilos> isnt maths maths all over and so on
<Kilos> our only diffs should be hisory
<Kilos> english is english
<Kilos> accounting should be same
<Kilos> computer classes should be same
<Kilos> i wish william was here
<Jacques_Stry> True, but the curriculum's differ from countries and books for sa will have to be translated to different languages
<Kilos> is this for za kids to do what they are supposed to be doing at school or what
<Kilos> sjoe im too old to be thinking about this kinda stuff
<Kilos> lemme mail william
<Kilos> ok mailed him, maybe he can enlighten me
<Kilos> im so far past all that stuff i dont even know what to ask
<Kilos> like is the idea for homeschooling or to supply schools or what
<Kilos> if for home study then a curriculum does mater
<Kilos> matter either
<Kilos> doesnt
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  lunchtime
<ThatGraemeGuy> what is booktype for?
<Kilos> they want to make study books
<Kilos> available online
<ThatGraemeGuy> who is they?
<Kilos> william started it
<Kilos> arent you on our mailing list ThatGraemeGuy  ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't think so
<Kilos> he has been trying for months to get things going
<Kilos> now Jacques_Stry  is trying to help
<Kilos> you can find the link to join our lit on our website
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's the hold up?
<Kilos> list
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't really do mailing lists, i never look at them
<Kilos> what they are going to use i think
<Jacques_Stry> at the moment the biggest problem is hosting
<Kilos> ya we need a host to host booktype
<ThatGraemeGuy> need lots of space? lots of cpu? lot of downloads expected?
<Jacques_Stry> has to be VPS or Dedicated
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can't decide where to host until you have some idea of those sorts of things
<Jacques_Stry> but we don't expect a lot of load for quite a while
<ThatGraemeGuy> dedi is expensive
<Jacques_Stry> know...
<Jacques_Stry> so we trying to do VPS
<ThatGraemeGuy> start with a 1GB vps and it can be grown if needed typically
<Jacques_Stry> we gonna try ec2 for now
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, so it sounds like there's no holdup...... make it happen! :P
<Jacques_Stry> Haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not a cloud boffin :-/
<Jacques_Stry> same
<Jacques_Stry> will figure it out as I go
<ThatGraemeGuy> apparently i signed up for the free level some time ago because amazxon said my free year is about to run out
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  keep eyes open for magespawn he is using it
<Kilos> says its super fast
<Jacques_Stry> At the moment I have a dedicated with OVH, managing it should be similar
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://openness.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/21/microsoft-debian-8-linuxfest/
<ThatGraemeGuy> bizarro
<Jacques_Stry> So see no reason of ec2 not to work
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> put important stuff on an EBS volume, instance storage is non-permanent
<Jacques_Stry> ???
<ThatGraemeGuy> assming you get EBS at the free level
<Jacques_Stry> you do - 5gb
<ThatGraemeGuy> EBS = Elastic Block Storage, basically a network drive
<ThatGraemeGuy> but it has redundancy so it isn't susceptible to physical issues
<ThatGraemeGuy> whereas the normal storage you get with a plain instance is not redundant, and may be destroyed
<Kilos> oh and keep notes  Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> so when do they destroy data?
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you treat EC2 as a VPS provider you're gonna have a bad time
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure exactly
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't going to just happen, but it can
<ThatGraemeGuy> guess that doesn't help
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> this stuff is all magic, I stick with a VPS, its stuff I understand
<ThatGraemeGuy> if I had a need I'd learn the amazon stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> but meh
<Jacques_Stry> Well it seems that root storage is on the EBS
<Jacques_Stry> Went into  EBS storage and it shows already attached to my compute instance
<Jacques_Stry> as root
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Jacques_Stry> So should be safe
<ThatGraemeGuy> and there you already know more than me :-D
<pieter2627> you get EBS on free EC2 http://aws.amazon.com/ebs/
<Jacques_Stry> testing the free ec2 out now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<Kerbero> Middag Kilos
<Jacques_Stry> sudo apt-get install postgresql
<Jacques_Stry> lol wrong chat
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ooo yay im not the only one
<Kerbero> sudo apt-get install mysql
<Kerbero> :P
<Kilos> Kerbero  hulle werk hard met ec2
<Kilos> en booktype
<Jacques_Stry> Well they tested it with Postgre so gonna stay with it for now
<Kerbero> imho postgre is better for production environments
<Kerbero> But I know mysql so I use it everywhere
<Kilos> oh Jacques_Stry  i remember something said about schools that dont get books etc
<Kilos> maybe i dreamed that
<Kilos> william taking long to answer
<Jacques_Stry> must say these SSD's on ec2 is quick
<Kilos> nice
<Jacques_Stry> sigh - booktype isn't in the repo's provided
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> Jacques_Stry: aren't you cloning from git?
<Jacques_Stry> installing from their repo's so that it updates because the software is still in beta
<pieter2627> oh
<Kilos> keep notes
<Kilos> easier to pastebin notes than to think it all through from scratch again
<Kilos> and keep notes for mechanic types not geeks
<ThatGraemeGuy> you also want to start making books?
<Kilos> nono but maybe someone else can use  ec2 as well
<TinuvaMac> ThatGraemeGuy: you still getting connected to ctwug? finally got my link up and working over the past weekend
<ThatGraemeGuy> I struggled to find useful signal
<Kilos> i wrote a booklet already ThatGraemeGuy  but fly had to fix it hehe
<Jacques_Stry> I see 15.04 release is up
<TinuvaMac> ThatGraemeGuy: possible because on the map it doesnt show any1 with a dish pointed in your direction
<TinuvaMac> you may need some1 to put up a temp test kit on their site pointing to you
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i'm on the back end of a hill
<ThatGraemeGuy> my only hope was capeflyer
<ThatGraemeGuy> or capeflyer3 i don't recall
 * pieter2627 runs of to get it, points Jacques_Stry to this first https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/sourcefabric-booktype-book-collab-software#answer_19441
<ThatGraemeGuy> but there is a double storey in the way right diagonally next to me
<TinuvaMac> aah i see
<TinuvaMac> you left your site height at 3m, may need quite a bit more than that
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was up on the roof scanning with the test kit, not just going on what WiND says
<TinuvaMac> ok
<TinuvaMac> cape flyer doesnt have anything pointing in your direction though
<TinuvaMac> you would need someone on his side as well with a kit
<ThatGraemeGuy> problem there as well is that he is much lower down than me
<ThatGraemeGuy> plus the double-storey is easily 2m higher than i can manage with a 3m pole
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i need some pretty serious height
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> messed up the install - will try again when I get home
<Jacques_Stry> I like ec2 - pretty nice for testing setups - test something and when finished just delete the instance
<TinuvaMac> i added a 7.3m pole on the side of my house
<TinuvaMac> ThatGraemeGuy: have you tried scanning in stellenbosch direction?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I scanned in all directions initially and nothing useful came up
<TinuvaMac> LoS from you to Bott looks great actually
<TinuvaMac> only downside is, you will have to buy kit for both sides to get connected, if that guy agrees to it
<TinuvaMac> thats what i had to do to get connected
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh, I'm just going to wait until I move somewhere else
<MaNI> heh, don't move to helderberg, we seem to be the worst part of the wug
<ThatGraemeGuy> I wouldn't move there anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> I have friends there and it seems whenever we go there its windy as hell
<ThatGraemeGuy> perhaps my bad luck but i won't test that theory :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> they were trying to get something up at bezweni, not sure if anything came of that
<TinuvaMac> ah ok
<Langjan> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Langjan  gaanit?
<Langjan> Fine thks, en jy? 
<MaNI> given the lack of replies I would guess it wasn't even followed up on
<Kilos> ek gaan aan dankie
<Langjan> Mooi so, Kilos what does a cross in synaptic signify? 
<Langjan> must I mark them for removal?
<Kilos> i think that means there are upgrades
<Kilos> just tick mark all upgrades and then apply
<Langjan> ok lets see
<Langjan> portfolio means you have a new job 
<Langjan> the one we all congratulated you about?
<Kilos> ai! thats driving me nuts
<Langjan> Sorry! Kilos its asking me if I want to remove grub 2 from boot/grub
<Kilos> oh my ok close synaptic
<Langjan> must I its still working...
<Langjan> so does not react it says completely removing grub-pc(i386)
<ThatGraemeGuy> MaNI: seems so
<Langjan> Kilos did I mess up?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm going there next weekend if i remember I'll ask the guys if anyone did come chat to them about the wug stuff
<MaNI> did the people who used to manage the helderberg section leave or something?
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure
<Kilos> nou nou terug
<MaNI> I'm sure when I first looked into it many years ago there were high points and active people and stuff
<MaNI> but now that I actually want to join theres no access points or anything
<Kilos> sorry Langjan  
<Kilos> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Kilos> had to get gates for sis
<ThatGraemeGuy> asking on ctwug IRC
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure if cafsta is afk though
<Langjan> Kilos its applying changes, currently purging config files for grub pc
<Kilos> it will give you options 
<Langjan> completely removing grub pc i386  
<Kilos> that grub 1386 isnt needed if you on 64bit
<Kilos> are you on 64bit
<Langjan> im on 32 bit 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how can grub be installed in the wrong place
<TinuvaMac> MaNI: for me it was easier once I found someone close to me that seemed very interesting getting me up and running. It does help to find out who your area admin is, and get on to the whatsapp group for the area, that quickly sorted me out getting in touch with people
<MaNI> TinuvaMac, yeah, thats the thing though it seems almost to me like the area has collapsed theres almost nobody to connect to and the remaining guy cafsta probably means well but I don't think he has the time/resources or something
<Langjan> So what do I do now? Nothing is working, its busy purging grub
<Kilos> let it go on but dont switch off
<TinuvaMac> wow cafsta's id is low, 479 one of the 1st 500
<Langjan> ok thks
<MaNI> TinuvaMac, I mean if you check http://www.ctwug.za.net/forumdisplay.php?35-Helderberg-Area - there is almost no recent activity
<TinuvaMac> well i wouldnt go by that
<ThatGraemeGuy> MaNI: if you have the time and skill to be an admin perhaps you can pick up on this: http://www.ctwug.za.net/showthread.php?4473-Looking-for-access-point-for-connection&p=38869&viewfull=1#post38869
<TinuvaMac> like i say, nowadays its all on whatsapp with the new kids and even the old folks
<MaNI> especially gordons bay side
<MaNI> skill yeah, time no :(
<MaNI> equipment also no :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> equipment is probably not an issue, for a nice high site like that i'm sure you can make a case for getting money from the WUG account
<MaNI> I mean ladders, crimping tools etc. I don't have any networking tools :p surely an area admin needs those at a minimum, but yeah time is a huge problem for me maybe if some frees up and still nothing is going on I can have a look
<MaNI> TinuvaMac, pretty sad if something like a wug uses primarily whatsapp to communicate thats not a very good way to include new people,   but yeah maybe thats how the world is now
<Kilos> Langjan  whats happening
<Langjan> still running...
<Kilos> ok then we run another command to replace grub
<Kilos> jy moenie goed breek nie outoppie
<Langjan> ek probeer maar in die nuwe sa moet mens kan goed breek
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe dit vat lank ne
<Kilos> ossewa laptop
<TinuvaMac> MaNI: I completely see your point about that. It would be great to see more people on the ctwug irc. In my area alone, irc channel has 9 people, 1 bot with 2 and area admin active. Whatsapp...30 people with 15 active
<TinuvaMac> maybe even more on whatsapp
<TinuvaMac> 15 active with 100 in the goup
<Kilos> sjoe
<TinuvaMac> cafsta is active on irc tho :P
<MaNI> hehe #ctwug-helderberg is 2 :p
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> whats app killed the wug star
<Jacques_StrY> Would be awesome if we could get a WUG in RTB
<Kilos> ptawug goes to brits for definite, maybe gone fruther by now
<Langjan> Kilos it does not show any movement, except to say purging configuration files, you think its still going somewhere? 
<Kilos> i looked about 2 years ago
<Kilos> sjoe normally aptitude sorts things
<Langjan> It does say it can take some time...
<Kilos> let it run 
<Langjan> ok boss
<Kilos> then use sudo aptitude install grub-pc
<Kilos> if that says it is installed then run
<Langjan> thks Kilos
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc
<Kilos> anytime Langjan  
<Kilos> then you should be safe
<Langjan> OK thks Kilos
<Kilos> maybe boot-repair messed something up
<Kilos> oh also Langjan  in synaptic you can go edit then tick fix broken packages
<Kilos> maybe thats why synaptic is taking so long
<Kilos> but dont switch off
<Kilos> Langjan  i dont think you can run two install commands same time from terminal but try in another terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<Kilos> nou kry ek sommer skaam. ek moes eers jou pos gelees het maar was buite by die skape
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> It gives "another process is using terminal"
<Kilos> ok lets try kill it
<Kilos> ctrl+c
<Kilos> then type exit
<Kilos> hopefully that will kill it
<Kilos> where are the clever peeps when i need them
<Langjan> It gives option to end process, I select yes but it does not stop
<Kilos> try a few times
<Kilos> we have to end that process
<Langjan> Its got 9 lives
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now we need a kill command
<Langjan> How do you kill a cat?
<Kilos> MaNI  
<Kilos> now everyone on their way home too
<Kilos> elacheche  how do i kill a terminal running a config process thats stuck
<Kilos> Langjan  rattle your cage maybe someone will hear
<Langjan> will a run in guest session not work?
<Kilos> im scared grub is totally messed up
<Kilos> without grub you are messed unless you have boot=-repair on a cd or stick
<Kilos> oh lets see
<Kilos> try running boot-repair and see if that can get past the terminal
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> with that process running synaptic wont work either
<Langjan> boot repair running
<Kilos> yay lets hold thumbs
<Langjan> no luck, still same
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> other options on boot repair?
<Kilos> there must be a kill command
<Kilos> nope
<Langjan> Found this but dont know how it works: http://ubuntuguide.net/view-and-kill-current-processes-on-ubuntu
<Langjan> I dont see suystem monitor anywhere
<Kilos> look for terminal
<Jacques_StrY> What is the process that is hanging?
<Kilos> terminal of config
<Langjan> ok found it
<Kilos> i dunno
<Langjan> found system monitor
<Kilos> ok then use the kill for that
<Kilos> why you looking for system monitor
<Langjan> Compiz and gnome sytstem monitor running
<Kilos> can you paste all the running stuff in slexy.org
<Kilos> or in a pm
<Langjan> Only thing running except monitor is compiz
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i dunno what compiz does
<Jacques_StrY> what was busy configuring that is currently hanging
<Kilos> some grub stuff
<Jacques_StrY> compiz is part of x that handles 3d window effects
<Langjan> Killed compiz but now system is unresponsive
<Kilos> ai
<elacheche> hey again.. Kilos did you killed it?
<Kilos> nope killed compiz now system dont respond
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> jan you got a live dvd?
<Langjan> Ubuntu? yes
<Kilos> ok first try rebooting if it wont try booting from dvd
<Langjan> only way to reboot is to power off
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> holding thumbs, better, praying
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> all he needed was to repair broken packages first but i saw his mail late
<Kilos> but Jacques_StrY  you will know how to mount the drive and install grub-pc hey
<Langjan> It's booted
<Kilos> woohoo
<Kilos> ok now
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> something broken there
<Kilos> sudo apt-get clean
<Kilos> sudo apt-get autoclean
<Kilos> ai! hes done first one
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  for some reasong grub was installed in the wrong place
<Kilos> and there are broken packages somewhere
<Langjan> kilos I'm trying to run xdiagnose to fix a graphics prob, its not opening for some reason
<Kilos> has it opened to terminal?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> then lets clean out broken packages first
<Langjan> ok sudo apt-get clean?
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> or autoclean?
<Kilos> and the other one i forget which does what
<Langjan> so what must I run first?
<Kilos> clean
<Langjan> ok then?
<Langjan> nothings happening
<Kilos> autoclean
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get -f install
<Langjan> dpkg was interrupted, must run sudo dpkg --configure -a' 
<Kilos> run that
<Kilos> thats where it was stuck
<Langjan> now autoclean?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> did dpkg do anything
<Langjan> running
<Langjan> running update
<Kilos> on its own?
<Langjan> am getting the same duplicate resources list message
<Kilos> thats later worry
<Langjan> ok what next ? 
<Kilos> got duplicate entries in update thingie
<Kilos> ok slowly now
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall grub-pc
<Kilos> then
<Kilos> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> ok running
<Kilos> if im gone a bit im getting gates for sis
<Kilos> just be patient
<Kilos> ill be back
<Langjan> ok done thks so far 
<Kilos> ubuntu-desktop as well?
<Kilos> then it should work fine again
<Langjan> everything seems fine except not getting xdiagnose to open 
<Kilos> installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> can you remember what graphics was in there?
<Kilos> what you mean everything seems fine? are you in  a working system
<Kilos> gui and all?
<Langjan> system is working fine, whats gui? 
<Kilos> graphic user interface
<Kilos> die groot prent
<Kilos> the ubuntu unity look
<Langjan> only thing is fixed size of icons etc which I usually fix with xdiagnose
<Kilos> just type additional in dash
<Langjan> how doo I do that?
<Kilos> see if the graphics drivers are installed
<Kilos> the top thing in the launching panel
<Langjan> additional in dash?
<Kilos> where you open programs
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> how do I type there?
<Kilos> additional should then give you a choice of opening additional drivers
<Kilos> when you tick it a window with search panel must open
<Langjan> ok with you
<Kilos> gates
<Langjan> I have never had drivers in there
<Langjan> no proprietory drivers in use, same as always
<Langjan> Itrs my screen resolution I need to sort out, everythings huge at the moment
<Langjan> should I try to reboot again?
<Kilos> oh ok but you will find if you have right drivers it is a bit quicker
<Kilos> you can
<Kilos> it should have remembered all your setting
<Langjan> hope so!
<Langjan> Instead of Ubuntu, grub now shows gnu linux
<Kilos> its working
<Kilos> dont fix what isnt broken
<Langjan> leave well enough alone
<Kilos> lol ya
<Kilos> is the icon size still messed up?
<Langjan> yes, it has rebooted but size still huge and xdiagnose still not working, maybe try to uninstall and reinstall xdiagnoes?i
<Langjan> or run from synaptic?
<Kilos> open synaptic
<Kilos> tick reload
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> then um
<Kilos> wiat
<Kilos> wait too
<Langjan> running
<Langjan> waiting
<Kilos> mark all upgrades
<Langjan> wiating too
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok downloading 3 package files
<Kilos> what files
<Langjan> ek het vergeet
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> ok when done type at top graphics
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> somewhere in there must be nouveau drivers ticked
<Kilos> but you can right click reinstall everything thats shows green in there
<Langjan> nothing ticked
<Kilos> go down
<Kilos> must be lots of stuff
<Langjan> lots but nothing ticked
<Kilos> has it got a nvidia graphics card in
<Langjan> no idea
<Kilos> nvidia is easy to remember the ati i dont know
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  kan jy oor neem asb soek watter graphics moet instaleer
<Kilos> lspci
<Kilos> ek dink
<Kilos> Langjan  look in setting and the screen thing if you can fix settings
<Langjan> Built-in display
<Kilos> settings that gear thing in the launcher
<Kilos> didnt we have to find ati drivers for this one sometime
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> I used xdiagnose to sort it out
<Kilos> i hope its nvidia
<Kilos> ok type xdiagnose in synaptic and reinstall it
<Langjan> ok going
<Langjan> still no luck
<Kilos> maybe that is part og the configuration that crashed
<Kilos> lets try something else
<Kilos> tick xdiagnose and remove it
<Kilos> then install again
<Langjan> in synaptic?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> and sommer reinstall everything thats green there
<Langjan> removal or complete removal?
<Kilos> removal
<Langjan> still not working. remove, reboot then reinstall?
<Kilos> its just some config somewhere
<Kilos> but to find it
<Kilos> reinstalling everything in synaptic will work but thats a days job
<pieter2627> try opening xdiagnose from terminal to see what the problem is
<Kilos> Langjan  pieter2627  is one of the clever young breed
<Langjan> Hi pieter2627, glad to meet you
<Langjan> dalk kan jy die ou manne help
<Langjan> whats the command pse?
<Langjan> to open xdiagnose in terminal
<Kilos> xdiagnose
<Kilos> maybe sudo
<pieter2627> Hi Langjan, likewise here. (i thing that is currently only Kilos's prayer)
<pieter2627> probably just xdiagnose
<pieter2627> else try xd then <tab>
<pieter2627> to get suggestions
<Langjan> Error: No /etc/default/grub present
<pieter2627> shouldn't one update grub after install
<pieter2627> `sudo grub update` i think
<Kilos> sudo update-grub
<Langjan> still nothing
<pieter2627> what did update-grub do
<pieter2627> *?
<Langjan> Found linux image, initrd image, memtest image
<Langjan> memtest86+.elf and .bin
<Langjan> Hope that helps
<pieter2627> i know you did this, but just retry `sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc`
<Langjan> ok
<pieter2627> now `ls /etc/default/grub`
<pieter2627> does it reprint the path or output not found?
<Langjan> aha, you got it
<pieter2627> so xdiagnose is now opening?
<Kilos> fixed?
<Langjan> xdiagnose opened, now rebooting
<Kilos> woohooo
<Kilos> Langjan  sien jy nou hoekom boer ek hier
<Langjan> hoowhooo!!! just checking on reboot
<Langjan> grub menu showing correctly
<pieter2627> Kilos: maze, corn, or ... :P
<Kilos> brains
<Kilos> if you mix with clever peeps you start smelling clever
<Langjan> screen resolution now its running around in circles, not booting after grub menu shows
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> think tank
<Langjan> ai tog
<Kilos> reboot again and hit top recovery mode
<Langjan> Theres no recovery mode. Run boot repair from DVD?
<Kilos> no
<pieter2627> sorry have to go, will be back in 30min - try updating grub again since that file is back
<Kilos> sudo update-grub
<Langjan> thks pieter2627
<Langjan> its not bootin Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> kill power and try again
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> same problem running back to grub meny
<Langjan> menu, not booting
<Kilos> ok boot-repair
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> as jy n ding breek doen jy n goie job ne
<Kilos> goeie
<Langjan> ja man, die boeremanier
<Langjan> sal laat weet as ek klaar is
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Kilos ek verstaan nie, het voorheen boot repair op hierdie dvd gedoen, nou kry ek hom nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy moet dit eers gaam kry
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<Langjan> kry hom ook nie, trying another dvd 
<Kilos> nee man dis daar bo
<Kilos> o jy moet eers sudo apt-get update
<Langjan> dankie ek sal nou weer daar wees, gaan eers eet 
<Kilos> ok
<pieter2627> hello again
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> so het oom nou al die fun klaar uit gesort?
<Kilos> nee eks seker daar is fout in die conf files iewers
<pieter2627> ouch
<Kilos> maar nou boot die ding nie so dis eers boot-reoair
<pieter2627> soos nou-nou?
<Kilos> jy die oomie eet eers
<Kilos> hy nog agt jaar ouer as ek
<Kilos> hy sal se en twee maande
<pieter2627> ??
<Kilos> 8 jaar en twee maande
<Langjan> ja seuntjie, julle skinder lekker ne?
<Kilos> lol
 * pieter2627 moppel nee en soel vir n gat
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> soek*
<Langjan> Kiloos help asb weer hoe werk die boot repair van dte DVD af? Ek het nou die install en update gedoen, wat volg? 
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update
<Langjan> klaar gedoen
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<Langjan> dit ook
<Langjan> probeer weer
<Kilos> dan weer sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<Langjan> ok boot repair running
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> then we have to find something to fix config files
<Langjan> Het jy geweet daar was 'n klompie Engelsmans by die slag van Bloedrivier? 
<Langjan> By die boere...
<Kilos> daar is goeie engelse
<Langjan> en bliksems vir boere
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> almal het goeies en slegtes
<Langjan> amen
<Langjan> same problem Kilos
<Langjan> sorry to say
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wat is on there you want to save
<Langjan> grub gives advanced options recovery mode, rying tht
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> recovery menu - which option?
<Kilos> what are the options
<Kilos> fsck somewhere
<Langjan> sorry, eskom loadshed, see you later, running on UPS 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ai! die eskom darem
<Kilos> naand inetpro  
<pieter2627> Kilos: am now checking the site for spelling - on the join us page, how is the second paragraph (ending) suppose to read?
<Langjan>  rebooted and working fine, many many thks to Pieter also, slaap lekker. Als nou reg hierdie kant behalwe eskom
<Kilos> let me see
<Kilos> kom sien ons more oompie
<Langjan> Ne ema se net drie hoeras
<Langjan> als werk reg
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mooi
<pieter2627> np Langjan, lekker slaap vir oom ook
<Langjan> slaap lekker en baie dankies
<Kilos> plesier
<Langjan> dankie pieter2627 jyook
<Kilos> kom enige tyd weer
<Langjan> en dankie vir al die hulp.ardeer baie 
<Langjan> waardeer
<Kilos> thats  why we are here
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> lol
<Kilos> a lot of meaning to your life.
<Jacques_Stry> And i'm in the dark :)
<Kilos> should be add a lot of meaning to your life.
<Kilos> aw Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Ah well knew we were going off
<pieter2627> thought so - just wanted to confirm, thanks
<Kilos> i love helping others even when i do it wrong
<Kilos> i know there are brains that will back me up and correct my mistakes
<Jacques_Stry> Nee oom het goed gedoen daar
<pieter2627> Luckely two falses are true :P
<pieter2627> ja heeltemal self reg gemaak
<Kilos> ja maar ek moes eers die broken packages  reg gemaak het
<Kilos> ek het sy epos te laat gelees
<pieter2627> reg is reg...
<Kilos> ek sukkel net as ek nie unity voor my het nie
<gremble> Good evening
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<pieter2627> evenong gremble
<pieter2627> evening*
<Kilos> you are way to scarce man you need to finish them studies
<gremble> I do
<pieter2627> Kilos: on the same page; list on bottom; second item. just want to check it too
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> I also need to find a part time job that means something more than a sales clerk at exclusive books
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> daai how can i help lys?
<Kilos> whew gremble  good luck with that
<gremble> thank you
<gremble> how are things going here?
<pieter2627> uh, oo ja daai een
<Kilos> we are so busy feet dont touch the ground
<Kilos> pieter2627  dit lyk reg vir my
<Kilos> when last were you here gremble
<Kilos> our africa site has launched
<gremble> When you told inetpro to find all the old people that used to hang out here
<gremble> and then I made my page on the ubuntu wiki
<Kilos> sjoe when was that
<gremble> week or so ago I think
<Kilos> before or after site launch
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<gremble> I have no idea
<magespawn> anybody know about regualar expressions?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info hit refresh a few times on first page
<Kilos> whats that magespawn  
<MaNI> sure, what about them?
<pieter2627> 'and helping people use it` feels like it needs something like `helping people to use it` or `helping people who are using it`?
<gremble> regular expressions are turing complete and you cannot validate a regular expression with a regular expression because of the halting problem
<gremble> I have never used them much in a programming environment though
<magespawn> can you use the . twice or more in a search?
<MaNI> sure
<magespawn> as in a..2 ?
<pieter2627> evening magespawn
<Kilos> helping people who are having problems using it
<magespawn> now that is cool
<magespawn> hi pieter2627 
<magespawn> thanks MaNI 
<Kilos> in place of it put ubuntu
<MaNI> can use it as many times as you want though you may find {m, n} better for that
<Kilos> or even helping people who are learning to use ubuntu
<pieter2627> magespawn: a fun site to test regex http://regexr.com/
<magespawn> thank you pieter2627 
<MaNI> there is also a quite big dedicated channel for it here on freenode somewhere - #regex I think
<pieter2627> Kilos: `and by helping new and old to use Ubuntu`
<Kilos> add efficiently
<Kilos> superfly  help
<magespawn> MaNI: i will see what i can dig up
<superfly> huh?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info/join-us.html
<Kilos> last list
<pieter2627> * to use ubuntu efficiently?
<Kilos> ya that can work
<Kilos> helping new and old to use ubuntu efficiently
<pieter2627> will also make it a new seperate item?
<Kilos> oh i also had another idea with the site
<Kilos> can we somehow add a welcome in french and swahili
<Kilos> i can get the french translated but havent found swahili peeps yet
<pieter2627> we should be able to
<Kilos> there are over 3000 languages in africa
<magespawn> google translate?
<pieter2627> can't we use google translate for now
<Kilos> no magespawn  much better to get proper translater
<Kilos> if we are going to make a translation lets do it right
<Kilos> google makes mistakes
<Kilos> maybe leave swahili out
<Kilos> elacheche  will do the french
<Kilos> or we can ask melodie when she appears again
<Kilos> the translations can wait atm i think
<Kilos> pieter2627  try good translate with i would really like to visit your domain
<Kilos> into afrikaans
<Kilos> now it will most likely get it right
<Kilos> it works fine with one word
<pieter2627> good translate?? (i should translate 'i would...' with it)
<Kilos> nee man it messed up a german translation the other day
<pieter2627> 'ek wil regtig graag jou domein te besoek` with google translate
<magespawn> are you planning to load different languages based on who visits ths site?
<Kilos> dont forget we are translating to a language we dont know so better to get peeps that speak the language to do it
<Kilos> sien dis verkeerd
<pieter2627> oky
<Kilos> magespawn  maybe a link or something to language choice
<magespawn> you can have the site autodetect it based on the os and browser, i think
<Kilos> like the drc peeps visited but didnt join till i emailed them in french
<Kilos> we dont want to get too involved i think'
<Kilos> the simpler the better
<magespawn> check with superfly, maybe it is simple to do
<Kilos> maybe just a link to a paste somewhere with the greeting in different languages
<Kilos> he very busy
<superfly> people are mentioning my name and then saying nothing. what do you all want?
<Kilos> the trick will be getting good translations
<Kilos> superfly  we are discussing adding differnet languages to the site
<magespawn> superfly: how difficult is it to have ubuntu-africa in mutiple languages from a programming point of view?
<superfly> ah
<superfly> it's possible
<Kilos> but you havent got time to scroll back
<superfly> nikola supports translation
 * pieter2627 is now beginning to like nikola :)
<Kilos> like mali joined but only understand french
<Kilos> luckily i got elacheche  involved
<magespawn> could you use nikola to translate the site?
<Kilos> but i havent found other translaters other than melodie
<Kilos> not yet anyway
<Kilos> hi drazoro  
<superfly> I haven't looked into exactly how to do it, but I know that it's mentioned in the config file, so take a look at the documentation
<magespawn> i will see what i can find
<drazoro> Kilos, Greetings 
<magespawn> Kilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression more reading i know
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nono man dont give me programming stuff to read
<Kilos> i have enought probs hiding form the boss man
<magespawn> no this is just general bacground fyi stuff
<pieter2627> Kilos: where is that `africa(n)` spelling issue - found a lot of others but not it
<magespawn> and this is usful
<Kilos> near the beginning
<pieter2627> that s/org/sub/ is the basic of regular expressions
<pieter2627> beginning of which page?
<Kilos> wait man ive even lost it too
<pieter2627> haha ok
<magespawn> i now now what grep stands for
<magespawn> know
<Kilos> its somewhere where it talks about ubuntu and kubuntu a more tradition/al system
<Kilos> ive  lost it now
<Kilos> get ubuntu maybe
<Kilos> no today it looks different
<Kilos> lets start at the very beginning
<pieter2627> get ubuntu: step 1: kubuntu
<Kilos> a very good place to start
<Kilos> no it was an all in one story
<Kilos> like a paragraph
<pieter2627> 'is a more tradition user interface' should be traditional
<Kilos> why does the first learn more go to 15.05
<Kilos> how did that happen
<Kilos> yaya you got it
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> where did you find that
<Kilos> im sure the site is picking up stuff from somehwere else
<superfly> magespawn: it's often called "i18n" - internationalization
<superfly> an "i", 18 letters, and an "n"
<pieter2627> Kilos: Get Ubuntu page; Step 1 section; kubuntu description
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<Kilos> i think the chick with the 15.04 lappy might be a mistake
<Kilos> 15.10 it has to change
<Kilos> then 16.04 again
<pieter2627> ??
<Kilos> oh i see
<Kilos> what is ubuntu goes to another link
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> or is that only mine
<pieter2627> mine does too
<Kilos> yay then ubuntu must keep that up to date
<pieter2627> does edits are up at https://code.launchpad.net/~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/layout-edit_Spelling-
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> jy moet branch maak van trunk
<pieter2627> s/does/those/
<Kilos> ons moet so min as moontlik werk vir vlieg gee
<pieter2627> daai is van trunk?
<pieter2627> ek het ge `bzr branch trunk layout-edit...`
<Kilos> o is dit nie ubuntu-africa/trunk en dan ander branch nie
<Kilos> oi nou vloek jy my
<pieter2627> het het cd na binne die ubuntu-africa dir
<Kilos> ok ons sal hoor wat se vlieg
<Kilos> anyway ek val amper van stoel af hier
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<melodie> hello
<melodie> good night
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-24
<Kilos> hi barrydk  and everyone else
<barrydk> More Kilos and everyone
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> Symmetria  whats breaking there?
<Symmetria> kilos ubuntu 15.04 broke my raid controller :p had to go back to an old kenrel version
<Kilos> oh my
<ThatGraemeGuy> moo
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> he needs an extra pc
<Padroni> Monring all
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> hows things
<Padroni> Anyone switch to 15.04 yet?
<Padroni> Worth it?
<Padroni> I am good 
<Kilos> pieter2627   just did
<Padroni> might have loadshedding in 10 min
<Padroni> not sure yet
<Kilos> and ThatGraemeGuy  the other day already
<Kilos> i can never find my area so dont know when we get shed
<Kilos> hi drazoro  
<drazoro> hello Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I use debian
<TinuvaMac> well debian 8 will be here soon :P
<Padroni> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Padroni> did you start making beer yet?
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm not going to, was just curious
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't drink nearly enough beer to make it worth my while
<Padroni> I might make a batch again the weekend
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe i can look into making my own brandy :-)
<Padroni> it's time
<Padroni> wouldn't that be cool?
<Padroni> or whisky
<MaNI> Kilos, did you try the media24 gridwatch thing? it seems to  cover most areas quite well
<Padroni> I can imagine one's friend circle expanding rapidly the moment word gets out that you make brandy...
<Kilos> whew no MaNI  
<Kilos> what does it do?
<MaNI> http://loadshedding.news24.com/
<Kilos> i battle to keep up as it is so more rtfs can drive me mal
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> you gave me that the other day and it doesnt see my area
<Kilos> do you know pretoria
<Kilos> im 6 ks west from the last robot inj van der hoff road
<MaNI> yeah, I worked there for a few miserable years, and fiance is from centurion
<MaNI> but I can't remember street names anymore :p
<Kilos> van der hoff goes to brits and hartebeestpoort dam
<Kilos> it runs parrallel with church street
<Kilos> that grid thing sees none of these local areas
<MaNI> strange
<MaNI> maybe they only like capetown
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> it even has rooihuiskraal though
<MaNI> so I don't know whats special about your area :p
<Kilos> not special enough
<Kilos> this whole area this side of ptown are old farms that were divided and sol to make plots
<Kilos> sold
<Kilos> but theyve even named areas like suburbs many years ago so i dont know
<Kilos> would be nice if loadshedding used google maps so you can tick your area
<MaNI> yeah thats what would happen in a competent country
<MaNI> :p
<TinuvaMac> http://www.ewn.co.za/assets/loadshedding/capetown.html has loadshedding areas on a google map :P
<MaNI> oh no wait they just wouldn't shed at all then
<TinuvaMac> or at least a google-maps like map
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> hi Kilos, 6km W about in Magaliesmoot?
<Kilos> exactly in magaliesmoot
<pieter2627> wow, i'm just on the opposite of the mountain and a bit east
<Kilos> church street side?
<pieter2627> to far, just east of the R80
<Kilos> which mountain
<pieter2627> magalies
<Kilos> so you on same side as the acacia hospital
<Kilos> pro also
<pieter2627> yes 3km from it
<Kilos> ya now i have the area
<Kilos> i go by memories
<Kilos> some bad
<pieter2627> ya well that is the easiest way to remember some times
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> isnt that area covered by wifi
<pieter2627> wug?
<Kilos> i seem to remember looking for the pro
<Kilos> nono telkom wifi
<Kilos> there were a few hotspots there
<pieter2627> i have the luck to be close to the middle of a two block radius that seems to have nothing - not even 3g
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> not even telkom mobile
<Kilos> bet you a voda sucker
<pieter2627> have not tested
<Kilos> the pro is out on the plots north east of you
<Kilos> there is a shopping centre there something park
<Kilos> they have a telkom shop there
<pieter2627> wonderpark
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> thats where i had to go to get my telkom modem
<Kilos> but you have adsl so thats good
<pieter2627> they stole the lines one too many and telkom said that they won't fix, have to switch to their wimax. but had no coverage so moved - think they fixed it later
<pieter2627> * in the end
<Kilos> ai! you in the same boat as us then
<Kilos> the pro gets a fast telkom connection with an external antenna
<Kilos> 22mb/s
<pieter2627> yeah we know too much to know when things are broken or not optimal :p
<pieter2627> wow
<Kilos> what modem are you using
<pieter2627> not sure, they say it's a wimax variant
<Kilos> oh my
<pieter2627> seems like wugs use the same
<Kilos> if you have no adsl and no 3g then you must be wireless
<Kilos> or how does that thing work
<pieter2627> yes, like wimax
<Kilos> free?
<pieter2627> paid R570 uncapped
<pieter2627> it looks like this without the box data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQQEBUUEhQUFRUUFBUWFRUVFRUUFhUWFRUYFhYVFRcYHCggGBolGxcWIjEiJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGS0cHCQsLCwsLCw3NywsLCwsLDcsLCwsLCwvLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsKywsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQQFBgcDAgj/xABSEAABAgMEAwgNCgQEBAcAAAABAgMABBEFBhIhEzFBByJRYXGBkbEUFSMyNVNyc5KTobLRFiQzQlJUYoKiwSVDY8I0g+HiZXSz8GSjw9LT4/H
<pieter2627> /xAAaAQEBAAMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBgcE/8QAKxEBAAECAwcFAAIDAAAAAAAAAAECAxFSsQQSEzNRcZEUITE0cjJBIiPw/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDPL03jmm519CJh1KUuqCUhRAArqERXyqnPvL3pmFvj4QmfPL64ho+PZ9ntTaomaI+I/qOjfdu179X+U/M/2mflVOfeXvTMHyqnPvL3pmIaCN3p7OSPEMOLczT5TPyqnfvL3pmF+VU595e9MxDUgh6ezkjxBxbmafKZ+VM595e9MwfKmc+8vemYhoWHp7OSPEHFuZp8pf5VTn3l70zB8qZz7y96ZiIgh6azkjxBxbmafKY+VM595e9MwfKmc+8vemYhoWHprOSPEHFuZp8pj5Uzn3l70zCC9U595e9MxEQQ9PZyR4g4tzNPlMfKmc+8vemYtG57
<pieter2627> bUw/NFLrzi0hFaKUSK4hGfxc9y0fO1+QPeEWNns4/wAI8Qk3rmH8p8tYtolDCinIhJzGR1RhgvTOfeXvTMbpeEfN1AfZPVGLWXcafmKYJZxI+06NEOXf0JHJWMqtntY/wjxDGm9XmnyafKmc+8vemYcKvjN0ol5wZZkrK1HpyHMItMtuV6IJVPTjLKVKoEpNSo/ZCl4Ri5AYnZSxbKk3ZlpLKpiYlJdb6w9VQIbSlRSKjBXfJ1J2xj6a1kjxDLj15p8qBZVoWpNqwy7ky4a0JSThB/ErUnnMXiybp2hh0k7PrYQkVUlK8agONZ3qc+DFHu0r8O9hyEyylDDTsytt9AAVhS24miUmgABQFVoAeCG02ha5+25VZUvSSy3WwolVNHhfbSmuoDGKQ9NZyR4hONczT5WyUnpaXelZcKW6ZsYkuOOKXVNFUIrwl
<pieter2627> OoADPmimWteCYesyacSvRuys6hKtGnR0aKS3o9ZqMZrUnZDAzR7DsWZr9BMLZWeIOpKB6CVdMSL7IRM27LigqyZlIpXvFafFQ1z346BF4FrJHiDi15p8pZqcWu12kBa9BOyIU2ATgS4to0UnYFVQTzx33OZ9UxJ0mF1c0zjBWSFHEpGNFFDaAT6NIrTE7h7QzA2Ypc8WjcDYrzOK9sdbOdMr22QAfmk6zMJA14UzWFf/l9ZhwLWSPEE3bmafL29OP41JDjlQSCkLOsZa+IxX7QmZ5BqJxYHG7iI5k1PsiWvil1m03QhtS2XcDySkGiQ4mqiVagMQVrMNm3EqzBpn3wzoRkdW2MfT2ckeIXjXM0+UUzac4QCJqaXXxbbhHpLwiOhtuZQc33B52aQP0I33thtbVmqd32JRPApRIPTFb0CsWHCcXABU+zXD0
<pieter2627> 1nJHiF41zNPlYX7xzGZ7OXXYlvSqHJiXTpzhn8qpz7y96Zhl2tcHfgNj+ooI9hzPMI5zEqUioOIbVJSvCDwVUBWHp7OSPEHGuZp8txuXMKdkGFuKK1KSSVKNSd8rWYWOVwfBsv5B99UEcDtXtfriM06uosz/rp7RoyK+PhCZ88vriGiZvj4QmfPL64ho77Z+TR2jRy93mVd5EEEAjc1vULSH137N7KmmGK4dM6hGL7IUoAnmFY1689g2JYwZTMSkw+XUqKVB1RrgIBxDGgA74ahFwTFidISkbXeSYsSz25ZwWZpEzTAeQrETRJpvVBS++FRHi9ttWbZrzKBZUs4h5hp8OFKBRDhOoFCqkU4YYGLF6x6bbKjRIJPECeqN1te9LUjarckiRl0tLWwA6lKEnC9hGMJCKChJ27I6Sd93xbps9bbKWdItCVJSo
<Kilos> spam
<pieter2627> L+jK2yTipnkNQ1wwTGWLMWBNOd5LTCvJZcV1JiUl9z60ljKUcHlFDfvqEaHdi+k7NTM7KurQHG5eZ0KkoAwvNKwpyNajMnPgiGsq9U5N2PaBU+5pmFMOJcSQ2oNqVRaQUAUFEqguMouW3JbQX3wZb8t0H3AqJKX3ISFJQ/PMIcVqQlJWpW2iQspJyB2RHXgnXJmwZN1TrilNTL7DhK1Eqx1WnHnnQJAFYd3nnCm0bKndWlYk1qP4krwuV5iIJ7pCUuJZKdNjnHXlSyFOPJbKU4UoyVUBBJocqAxOXYYs5DAmLPlysqdLJLrjiSClIXvsWKgoQck7Yr1mSiUXinpY6ppubb5n0B6nXHTcgexSky0dbT7LvppLZ92LCT8NHM+lpxClqKUuobCGktKVgWTQqU4hJoKkCqqAUiovWzMuWvPyKnSEdiu6AJASU
<pieter2627> LLTa0KSoDFioo51ievGsplcQ1pDnSDiT1xWbeWGrzSLw719pA5caXGqHmKISkKdNTCpi77biiVLlZ9QxEkqwut461OfflPRFtStJvE0r6loSKSeAhxkj26IRW7NlMMhbUqP5DiFpHmnlJV+lAh85NYVWBMj7KWFH8LbqWyK8i1RGaGaZKrAmW1d9KT6FU4AtOiI5MRMWxp8G3pF36s9Ioxn7WJlaf7ERFplcLlvyx2pW+kcTTqnUnoUmORmzobBmPsOLZUeANvoSB6JUYCNbYJsGabV30pPoVyYk6Ij0iYtiVJct1o5YbQs0A8BDjJT1NRGOygDl4JfhSX0jzbpeB/UIGJoJcsCY4U9jk+Q4G/ZpT7YCHbfpYTKyDilLRKRspibLmfFiFItE+nFalqMhIAmLOU4k51UdAhQJqftYtXBEFMtUkraYA+gnE
<pieter2627> LA4B2QWyegROyTuO2LNXTKbs1KTzodr7qRAV6+0zpZCzZnCleJlTKyqpAWyQNVaVzXrB1RT5W1FtqrlTakAJFOQClYtSO7XcFc+xZ4Zat64k1HFmuKkmdCe9aaHlJLh/WT7AIhC2SFpJcSCkAgbCKkHblHaYUopqMJGylUjkKUEA84MVF+2XlkVXkNQAASObgiasmeU6muBQprUEkoNNdTTLngYIqddeZUe9RXa2hCf1JFfbDHE47tcX6SouziwoEBKBltQFE04CoGIO05OYOYW4UHIYlFCeapCYDVriJKbOYBBBCTUHIjfq1wQtyWiiQYSaEhJBoQR36tRGuFjzva/sXP1OrrLHKp7Rox6+PhCZ88vriGiZvj4QmfPL64ho77Z+TR2jRzF3mVd5EKISFEbmtaNzJGK15TztfRQpX7RqG73KYpCXdpm29
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<Kilos> stop
<pieter2627> SvAlxCv3SmM43I28VsS/4dMo8zLg6yItNpTJmrPttskkszocSCa0AcwmnAKNqi/wBMZ+ULeY6e79munvmXXpc8hxKSOhsR5vz3aybJfGxlyXUeNohKR+lULZI0t2pxOssTbTo4gsNoP93tjy53a7KeGWnyPyuJr1uCCve6Y6VCzZwZKdkms/xskE+1UPb8vBm8EtMpNA72G+eQkIP6URG3gGlu/ZzhNSy/MM14lqUsDoQmF3RDjkrJe2qky2Txs4R1kwE1JDsW9q06kuPOA8fZDRX7yhEbceVwzNqyQ1LlZpsD8TK6J6zDm/EwEW5IzAy0qJF8nix0PsTExZliPMXkdf0dJdTrwWsqSBR5sqORNSMahnSkEVCxFaSwJ9G1iYlnx/mENE9AMF5QXLEs12ubSppgn8+JHQlMOLlsFLdryp1iTcNNpLCjTLn
<pieter2627> EN2RpbuL/AKFoJUPJcaCetUFT9szQbvFITA1TKJNw8jySyT0R33OWtHadps7AXBTjbfVh9lYgb1TGGXsWY2pYCa/8u6j4xcrEawXingNSwg8ukaxdZhCT8LDehPzRziqeYtkdaYoV75neWFNH7DeI8bZYUetXtjQ7zJ+ZzHmgegkH2KjLbxq0l2rPWdaH1t8g7sB7EJiylKWTLfxm2Jcfz5N8jy1IbcSf1mK7Mv1sCTcGuWn3EchUkvU9gi3qWPlOyrZNSia/mYUP/TEVCRZrd+dbOtidaXyFQSzXriMltUyDeOZRsnJFQHHjYRX2tkxTlulV3mlJ76WtAgHgxtlYPSRFqQ//ABqx3vHSLNeVTbqSP1CK8yyBZFqMD+ROMqA4Ku6Ee6YC0BsfKGaBGJM1Z5OE6lBTDYIPKUKirIe/g9nObZe0Fp5MR0tP
<Kilos> oh my
<pieter2627> 0xb5CReXatmTIac0Rs9tLy8JwpJQ6nCs7DUoyhlJbnU0uy1Sq8DKxOiZSVKxANhktnvK77VlDAcLQbAnLeb+3K6blolLtelXtjnZj9HbAd/A63XzasP9xizzN1y5PTMwFjDNSJl1DD3qlsoQF1rmBgzGUMWZyXs+WkEMYZkLfXLtvmlEY3El5SSBnUkAAZb3WaZ3BMUW7dpyWsm0kuYRpF6dtINSENvJoo8qR/3qGTxqks+tyat5C1FRDEyE1NaIbWvAkcAAIyjK4iw9sulBqKV4wFdFRrjo/NuO0C3FEZd8pRSObZzCOEERU+zPtstgaZbquBKCEDkWspV7IkGJ5DtCDU5ZnMpA4uiKhHRh9SDVJp/3tgN2ugkCSaoSRRWZFCd+rZUwR4uOvFZ7B1VSdWrv1QR53tn2Ln6q1dZY5VPaNGP3x8ITPnl9c
<pieter2627> Q0TN8fCEz55fXENHfbPyaO0aOXu8yrvIhRCQojc1r9uJt1tUH7LDp6cKf7okLor0y7cbGZdYmFjjKVuU9qxHLcKb+fvL+xLK/U438Ib7j69JPzAP82UmAedaDFYy87nysdm2u2dXYyXAPICyT7BHm7HdLBtNsa21y7o9MV9iDCblG/VPtbHLOf9mFP95g3OzWQtdPDJhXoYz+8FJKDSXaeB/kz6FDiC0JT1qMLbgx3dkFay3Mvt8gUVqp0JEc7trxWDaiPsLk3PSdAPsTHsb+7J/pWj7zX++AN0BVZSyHhr7CCK8bJTT2mNEZtwF15C2lpcSTULphKXcWBwK2pUmpHPwUjOL1b+w7KXtSZpvoX/ALYf32tB1E7ZzzKyhTtnymYNMWJSgUq4RmNcWmcEmMYaQzd0qBcaw4i2tvffWacw1axbAaVHByGKdb
<Kilos> whats happening
<pieter2627> N3Eyll2ihquBQlH0JVmU0dAWK7cotEje1lIVpXko0ZKVoUcDqCMlJUDQBWytc9kU68N+kTXZTTaKtPMFlJqQUrGYXQjvagDZtO2kWcGNOKv26nFYFnq8W/NN+mor/aNCs01tdLo/myck5y4kqT+0Z9NJPydQFDNFqKTzKlyr94vl3092kl/wDCpDpSp0fCMYZT8LXeJNZaYH/hXvYAf2jKUjSXUP8ASmxzVV/9ka7ardUuJ+0w+npQYyCxM7rzv4ZpojnVLfExZSEqt3+K2G94yTl089Fp/vEOLoXe7IbtdlZIacmy2MJAUFMPFZpUEbUe2IyeUdJd5Y+yyn0XmwfYTGjXLlCyZwqSpJXaU2tJKSMTaigpUmutORz1ZGJCzPsdy91JZAYJQVrk2whhalKxICcwSBRJPGRErLSDTSiW20IKyVLKEpSVKJq
<drazoro> Lol
<pieter2627> VKIG+NSTU8Jj2XTnQVrt17KGtNUIWlGmI5bP/AMpGbDELdAChrNf3rrjkStwkJGE0pnVKTnnvqZ04uSOxlxhVUYsNaFQFRkDXIUrHc9+nyT+0BGrlBgCjWuaaAkJzCgThrt460jNrxWeES0kW0gJatJCiBQABxSamnlU6Y1J36P8AOetUUG3R8yb/AOdl/wDrNRJIlX7OT/FbbGzsea9pHxjKBGry6qT1vrH1ZeYHOaj9oyiMWwQQQRFEEEEBulwfBsv5B99UEFwfBsv5B99UEed7X9i5+p1dXY5VPaNGRXx8ITPnl9cQ0TN8fCEz55fXENHfbPyaO0aOYu8yrvIhRCQojc1tU3CmCpc6RQHQtpBOoFRWc/RiY3OtzubkJzTOllaCy4irS1LNVUpkUjLKK9uZJKLLtZ0a9BhHKlp4/wBwhnuK5Wplsl3f
<pieter2627> 7YrGVj3OriT0jNOqmGQlC5V1oKC0KBUpSKCgNRWh1jZDa4tz52Wan0vS6k6aScbbGJBxLINEjCo55xHbj1pPKnXQp10gSjyqKcUQCFIoaE689cdtzK3ZlaZ8rmH16ORcWjG6teBYBopOImhge71dS6821ZtqNOS7qVutMBtJTmtSFrJCQNZFRHiSu/NJu/MtKlnw6ZxtaW9GvGpOFAKkpAqRkcxwR3uTeiccs603FzDq1sstKaUpWIoUouAlNeQdEdLLvdOmwpqYMwsvNzLSEOEJKkpVo6gZcZge5la9hTKrBkmxLPlxEw+VNhpwrSlSlkFSaVAPCY63xu9NOosstS7yi1JMIcAQqqFIIJSv7JHAYcWjfCdTYcq+JhYecmXUKcoiqkJC6DvabBHO+97p1mXs5TcwtCnpRLjhThGNZpvjlA90tO3amF3m7
<pieter2627> IMupUvpG1FwpBRQSyUk566LHBrERVmbnkwt6fU9LkYm3lSqsaBV7SYm9SsgRrxZUiTtG3pkXnRLh9wM6RgaIKIRRUulSgUjXUkmIawrYmFzVrhT7yg3Jz5QC6shBSuiSgE70jZTVA90XbV1Z2VYpMtqS0ogktrxoCxUJK8OSTmaE5Z0rnSL7cp1p9MvheQHGZZuXLa96tSmytWJA+sKK2ZikUBl9S7vPlalKPbBoVUSo/RA6zE3I3cVopJyUUUPOSzbhBURicKl75Kid4aJGWrkiwT8NdmJapJJ2KFOVJH7xnu5PYVbPmGJtnereSotr+sAlBFQD9pA6If2FfE1UxPEtuAYdJhAodVVBO3aFDI8USsparMswEaRaxQDSKoBVQw70nOlcxr1xlhiwxwP7Ra7HbZEulpsJcQihbxBLWeJCAFDCTQZ5gcBhE
<pieter2627> zbiXJgVqEhxSCR3tAMKKaiMidVc9ccH3QZZnCCBpgMzi2k1qOWB2unmPMr6TSIHNnTy1aHEfpFOhWQFQBlkNVIdzVstNrLZUMbbReWnVhQMqqOoV/aIyyRlL+W+f0xTXT88tkjWJdaf0pT+0Z26d6cJSr2hfLHvG1MtIV3iphLym0E1qGaIXQ016jTgrwRNfXT5J/aMwuzZrjgspSQcLLc264qhoA5vUivCoqpTgCuCNOUoBYJIAwnXzfCLXTET7f97hu/9CT+JR94xTJ6WLkm0ACfnjSjTgbcQonoBizTc8nRlGo4VrP2sASalKNZ19NIh5VK1CVU33JCngHEKCVLUkk4RiCiEDeEmla1AqKGutYVG17PTKS1svlwLcmFb5I/lB586NCvxYV1I5OU48Yv85M0sF5w1JnrRKuOiarr0p9sUAxi2QSCCCI
<pieter2627> ohIWCA3S4Pg2X8g++qCFuD4Nl/IPvqhI872v7Fz9Tq6uxyqe0aMhvl4QmfPL64h4mL4+EJnzy+uIeO+2fk0do0cxd5lXeRCiEhRG5rafdHud2rQcOWNakjnS2ge1ZiP3GjSdfXsRJPKPpIiSSNHdI/wBV/ppMD/4/ZEZucdzk7Ve1FEnoweN3HT2pEVCbkm8dnXdjdnPk9KT/AGmE3Nt7KWqvgkFJ9IL+ELcAaOzbWdOrsZLQPG5jBHtEF0e5WJarv29AyOdVD/1IDxc86OxbXXsUmVbHKXFA++I9SBw3amPxz7YHMhs/tBZe8u3OE/zZxlA48GjX+xgnhgu1Ljxs+4vlCErT1gQHm3FUu9Z4+1MTKvRUsfvC39FU2S3/AMPljTy1f6R5vsMFlWS3/RfcP51JIPtMSF92K2vZ7P2GZBqn+Zq9sBITacV8
<drazoro> A binary string of a image. How big is this file ?
<pieter2627> BxOt/plE/CIe66quW0vZ2HOfrcNIl7LXpL2uL2NOPk8jcupvrpFduY5hs61nDr7HZRXjedUmA5NKpd1f4rUSOiWxRo9hoqzJIzqbPYIpmd8Hzl0Rnc8nBd6XHjJ95z0GiiNRu41hmZdva1IyiD+Vlw5+lCEl4tGwErYSC28VJTm5hUpeLhRlWnFnt5YdXesVSWwktqQlO+C1lO+IVWoCVEjOpzoInpxASy9p17wpWSa4cKMOYqdX+scLuzLL0qNDm2CpAIUFVzqo4k5aydUZ7zDAtrZholWIrfBKgAASSBlSGivpJlX4VJr+akPpqXqphKcIShRIClUJpSgSMyo5GOdnyqX0rKHQ4lxSs0d7VCyFAKrQkEUJ4og4Wfl2MPPnpBpDt6xJcOuuJBSuYQEvFBrWmdcJBAUakE0z5c4eN2clKQct5vRXPWaGh
<Kilos> pieter2627  ping
<pieter2627> 2Q7RLpCqUqCKkHMa8stWyAjZBkMspZZSUtgAJPfUTXKp1a+PmjsJMrJ0hzABqk54c97UjLmApsO2HY7wfiX/u/aB0/SHgFOlI/cxUR1rAIljQAFScztJolAqduRpES+6GpYrP8AJbLh4sLT6/hEteIdypwJST+ZXxSIgbSZLzb7A/maJnmUUMufoLp5oiwyy/o7HkbMlNRTLqfcT+J9QIJ6F9MUYxaN0u0xMWm+UneNqDKOAJaGA04sQUeeKtGDaIIIIAggggN1uD4Nl/IPvqhILg+DZfyD76oI872v7Fz9Tq6uxyqe0aMivj4QmfPL64homL4+EJnzy+uIeO+2fk0do0cxd5lXeRHqPMLG5rbQ9abNn2BIB6VRNJcodGtWEAr0juPvTnnwbY6S9t2eixVvrkC0zMvhpTDbv0pRmFYqJoBhVllqiD3Wu5
<Kilos> stop
<ThatGraemeGuy> he pasted a chunk of text and his client is limiting how quickly its sending and we don't have a bot that can detect this nonsense
<pieter2627> SNlsbEskn8jTSR7yoYX++bWZZkpqOiVMODaFOZivOpzoiscFnbnbKasVbnY0y3LTMwGy0leJxa2xiCgpS8kjAduzVCKXZKLGGU41KzUwTTeKeLjeVdZGDufHFXv383suy5XUdEqZcG0FzNNfSWOaOe6D3CSsyV1FEsX1p/E+Qc+OoX0wMFqtCWslFkSzS35tEu88480cCS8tSKoXjARTCMQplwQXjkbKRIyLD01MNtBtx5gpbxKWl44itzeGmZNMhrMVfdNbKO18mkVLEm2CB4x05jlqkdMd90GXD1sS0mnMNNykrQasyCacyx0QMFmvXY1mLfk5V+ZmEraYYZaQhFQpKjRBWcBopWVdWzIQ8mJOzn7eSS++ZtDiaNBHcQpluoGLBqATXvtcVmYpOXsA1pbmEjiAlWwSPTQYaXKnAu1J+d1paZnZgHjUS
<pieter2627> EjoUackBZ7ursvsmem2XZpa0tTDj5UlGAJcVVZa3oJNck1MMpCYshuyphxDM2Zdx9plxC1JDji0DSIoUrySK11xVLsgtWNaburSdjS6edeJweiYLXUGrBkkbX5qYf5mu4g+0QMFwtm1bPYlLPbEgXUPBbjDTjpGj0ixUqO+xFRPHqi2WfaSV2m+0hhhOhwNrdoS6saIKCa0FEjVTPVGeW5JlVr2XKDPQMyLahwUVpHD6PVFk3PZjTWhaTpNQZhyh4sZQn9NIuKTHssl4ZlxuWmCrOiGwkFoJSStdFalKxJoNuqK9MgixWU6dcupxTi8TIUlSgFKASNHSgopJ4DQV11ie3RXyiTeINCEKI/I2T1rEVyfbbCrIknCoK0CVAjaoaOqFjgVgUK7DThipg7FbJvFqcLspKVxEpwJSGa6qVKu68I1xM7k01/CpZ
<pieter2627> SzmS7r2kzDmXRSKWJsGbt6ZB+jYcYSeBS+4inO0Im7l2oiVk7OllhZXNJdW3QAgVcxJxHWBRWviMRZ+GkjvB+JQ+P7R7Uqiln7Kf2rs5YiZW18aiAkYW1hKd8BiJVTWchkCYbqtFZdSmtEqTjcAAzGeXogauGMmKbSn6NPKeinxjg84MCjlUqNM/s1WPYBFeKnltDEV4ivOpIwpSnVxAlQ6Is6ZVPck0GaVFR4vq14qAxCEMSFJwqOalJrQgjCFJqa8qT7YhZq0exWJiZXQaJKnRXa6sKQ0nnU4Y9Lm28biUrK1soQ2pCEFSkl6gGW01cUabKcUU/dQvKyhlUkk6RxVVukEYW15BCFEHMpTiJA1KIhMkR7smWok1OZOZJzJO0kx5gMEYNoggggCCCEgN1uD4Nl/IPvqgguD4Nl/IPvqgjzva/sXP1Orq7
<pieter2627> HKp7RoyG+PhCZ88vriHiYvj4QmfPL64h477Z+TR2jRzF3mVd5EdGWitQSNaiEjlJoOuPAiXulL6SflUa6zDNeQLBPsBjc1tK3TpDsu1pCTGooGIcCCvfn0Gz0RW74K7Z29oUZoDrcsmmxDZo4eQHSGNKvLK9hzExariknRSmiYRnXSKUaFWW1SgBTYoxm+5inRKm7SdzEqyspJ+s+7qoTt1j84iyxgt8v4lb4YRmhLjUsmmxDZ7qeYlw80e7eAtO8YaTQth9DIGzRsfSj9LkctzQ6NybtJ3fdisrUCfrPvVCc+E74fnEG5wssJnbSXmZdhQQT9Z980GfDs/PBTpH8SvPXMoTM14sEqn2Alv9UJdGYE5eB2bUattGYmSf6bYKW+iqOiGdwz2LJWhPnvktCWZPC6+RiI4xvDyEx5u6OxbFnpg5KmVIk2q7U
<pieter2627> 987Thqkn0YDpcKaVpLRtBVMTUs8oeemFHB7Qoc8cLu/N7En3q5vuMyiObujg50K9kenB2Ld8A0xz80VZ5HQy4/94B/NCXrSWLMs2UT37iVTa0gZlT5ozlw4Soc0B4tI6CwZVGeKamnpgjhSyNEOatDEjeiRxzll2fSujYlkLHAt5QU7X8tDHu8dn6e1pGzk75Ms3LsLGwmgdePOnXyR2seeTMW9OTxzblUTDwIzBSyjQtdIoRyQHWz51Lt4p2aPeSjcy7zS7egH+kOtx+UWuTmVBxTanZhCA4kIKwUJDi6YwU51SMxtirWE6WrItCYUd/MuNSqSdZKiXXulJ9kaRudS+gkZVH1ltrmFDh0yzo/0pAiwlXwfXvs1x9pLSXSQQW1laUqLgeWE1JTTCQlIoRlnmDEJMd2vKXKdys+XGLVSuhUsDpcV6MXjQY
<drazoro> Guess that will stop now :)
<Kilos> shame he couldnt stop it
<drazoro> Welcome back pieter2627 
<Kilos> whay happened
<pieter2627> has it stopped?
<Kilos> ya
<drazoro> Was about to ask
<pieter2627> closed irc client
<Kilos> we noticed
<pieter2627> so sorry guys
<Kilos> np accidents happen
<Kilos> did you see it all too pieter2627  
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> yea, but instantly - didn't realise it was slow on other ends
<ThatGraemeGuy> your client slows it down else the server would just boot you
<Kilos> we got pages full
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> we need a bot in here that can detect that and kick
<drazoro> I bet it would still be running if pieter2627 did not close the client.
<Kilos> yeah
<drazoro> That is a good idea ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> what does all that mean anyway
<drazoro> I see on other channels they have that. 
<pieter2627> as part of Maaz's rewrite?
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh i dunno ask the people who run the channel
<Kilos> i think that rewrite has frightened simon away
<ThatGraemeGuy> writing a bot in 2015 is silly there are a million options to choose from
<Kilos> the weed said its a major job
<Kilos> we like ibid
<Kilos> very efficient bot for our uses
<ThatGraemeGuy> which is all good and well if someone bothers to maintain it properly
<ThatGraemeGuy> but useless otherwise :)
<DalekSec> He simply hit "copy image", and thought it'd be a link.  Some clients have /server purge btw, irssi does.
<Kilos> we are trying ThatGraemeGuy  if simon gets the rewrite done im sure hell maintain it too and the weed said he will be here for help
<ThatGraemeGuy> right :)
<Kilos> also doing such a large rewrite from python 2 to python 3 will shows ones python skills i think
<Kilos> then we will know who to shout for when needing python help
<Kilos> poor fly is swamped
<confluency> Python 2 and 3 aren't that different.
<drazoro> This will be interesting project,
<confluency> There's a utility that automates a lot of the rewrites.
<Kilos> hi confluency  
<confluency> I see I missed some binary screaming. :)
<Kilos> lol
<drazoro> Yeah tools like 2to3
<ThatGraemeGuy> so now there's no good bot because you are waiting on someone to write it, whereas there are perfectly good bots with easy plugin capabilities that could be up and running in an hour
<confluency> I wouldn't port from 2 to 3 without a good reason. 2 is going to be around for a while.
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup, makes sense to me :)
<Kilos> Maaz  works fine man
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<confluency> Also I wouldn't write an IRC bot full stop. :P
<confluency> Gotta go; back later.
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, like Maaz just helped that massive wall of text
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, wait.......
<Kilos> confluency  ibid doent work on 14.04 and up
<Kilos> the weed said its something to do with new ubuntus needing python 3
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, howzit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan  good ty and you?
<Langjan> En pieter2627
<Langjan> also well thks
<Langjan> all systems up and running but with a tail
<Kilos> is the lappy doing what it should
<Kilos> what tail
<Langjan> Yes, but!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> that word but! can rock the boat
<pieter2627> good ty Langjan 
<Langjan> Booting stopped again, I could only get it to boot via advanced options, so I wiped it and did a fresh install. Iets running much better than ever before. 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so where does the but come in?
<Kilos> what isnt working
<Langjan> I tried the repartition thing, no change, redid boot repair, still no change. Eventually I tried some radical things in boot repair which rendered it us, fortunately I was prepared, did a backup just before, no damage done.  
<Kilos> whew\
<Langjan> No, everything is working fine, as I said its running better than ever, used to look sticky like when switching desktops, now its as quick as can be.  
<Kilos> great  news
<Langjan> So ek gaan julle nie vandag pla nie behalwe om dankie te se
<Kilos> ai! my oompie jy weet jy is enige tyd welkom
<Langjan> Ja baie dankie. Dan verlang ek nie meer so baie na Windows nie. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just remember only use boot repair if you cant boot at all
<Kilos> oh wait before you go
<Langjan> OK ek het ander werk, julle moet die dag geniet. 
<Langjan> Yes
<Kilos> here is a link to helpful info too
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> http://compunation.co.za/
<Langjan> What did you think of the book part I sent you? 
<Langjan> Will have a look see thks
<Kilos> what book part
<Langjan> Theophostic prayer ministry
<Kilos> oh my what have i forgotten
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> was good just some things i see differently
<Langjan> Thaks, looks like a handy site
<Kilos> ya we have 2 guys working on that
<Langjan> Tell me about it some time, what you see differently
<Langjan> Are you involved with the site admin? 
<Kilos> i will need to read again so mind fresh please send again
<Kilos> which site
<Langjan> compunation
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> both guys arent here now
<Langjan> you say "we have 2 guys working on that
<Kilos> you mustnt only come here when you break something man
<Kilos> guys pop in and out
<Langjan> Hey I have things to do, sorry!
<drazoro> Lol
<Kilos> padroni and jacques\
<Kilos> thats their baby
<Kilos> have a good day Langjan  
<Kilos> soet wees toppie
<Langjan> Thks Kilos, you also. Gedra jou, al is dit swak. 
<Kilos> lol altyd man
<Langjan> Mooi loop
<Langjan> ek stuur daai boek weer, dis diep maar belangrike goeters
 * drazoro Will be back
<Kilos> ok
<TinuvaMac> http://www.engineeringnews.co.za/article/eskom-to-hold-maintenance-festival-this-weekend-2015-04-22
<TinuvaMac> weekend 
<TinuvaMac> will
<TinuvaMac> be
<TinuvaMac> epcic
<TinuvaMac> epic
<Kilos> hmm...
<confluency> Kilos: you can still use python2 on Ubuntu. I don't know why it wouldn't work.
<Xethron> Greetings guys
<Xethron> Hows everyone doing?
<Xethron> Any PHP Devs in here?
<confluency> Maybe there's some kind of library incompatibility, but it's not because of python2/3.
<confluency> It should also be possible to run it out of a virtualenv with older custom versions of libraries if necessary.
<Kilos> matbe tumbleweed  can just tells us why ibid needs to go to python 3 confluency  
<Kilos> but he is still at about 3 am there in silicon valley
<pieter2627> hi Xethron, yes there are
<Kilos> oh yes the pro has it running on vm
<Xethron> Heya Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> hi Xethron  im tired ty and you
<Kilos> hehe
<Xethron> haha, same here yeah
<TinuvaMac> https://www.google.com/maps/place/33%C2%B030'52.5%22N+73%C2%B003'33.2%22E/@33.5138456,73.0588008,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0?hl=en
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> Ubuntu 15.04 also welcomes Ubuntu MATE to the party as an official community flavour.
 * drazoro loves Mate
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  die weer kom van die weste
<Kilos> en die suide
<Xethron> I actually downloaded elementary, want to try that out. The desktop looks very sleek
<Kilos> it is nice
<Kilos> bit different but nice
<Xethron> Yeah
<Xethron> Have you used it?
<Kilos> yes but i prefer kubuntu
<drazoro> I still love i3wm work fine as well. I know is a tiling manager.
<drazoro> But sometimes I use fluxbox 
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think I'm going to try mint for a bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> i downloaded it quickly
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1.4GB in 5 mins
<ThatGraemeGuy> woop woop :-D
<Kilos> sjoe
<kulelu88> did somebody get fibre?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, somebody is still at work
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 1 kids i can't afford fibre :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2 kids
<Kilos> haha thunderbird sees facebook emails as junk
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh you back ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> inetpro  het jy nat gekry
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> o/
<Kilos> gremble  wb
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> everyone else here in lurk mode
<Kilos> hmm... looks like a dont talk to kilos conspiracy
<Kilos> i go watch agents of shield
<gremble> Good evening everyone
<gremble> Even you Kilos 
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I'm dry
<Kilos> yay inetpro  we had 8mm
<kulelu88> this weather se moer
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: Kubuntu 15.04 looks awesome!
<Kilos> uh
<inetpro> wat uh jy oom Kilos?
<Kilos> inetpro  did you look at pietrejie bzr link
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ek uh want nou moet ek daai ander ding kry eers
<inetpro> is jou eie skuld oom Kilos
<Kilos> i think pieter has sorted everything
<Kilos> nee man dit versterk die africa projek
<Kilos> i should never have stared that
<inetpro> as jy so se
<Kilos> wat nou
<Kilos> you okes encouraged me to do it and now i have no time anymore
<Kilos> missed 2 meetings already
<inetpro> haha, watse meetigs het oom gemis?
<Kilos> board
<Kilos> i miss just #ubuntu-za and pidgin then i had nap time during the day
<Kilos> im a bad board member
<Kilos> and i have to explain why i greet peeps
<Kilos> get asked am i the happy greeter
<Kilos> then i have to explain what being a community is
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: don't lie, you're enjoying it
<Kilos> ya but i get more tired now
<Kilos> cant stay up to get an iso
<Kilos> need to experiment with at and wget
<Kilos> and murphy lives here
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> but one advantage is , not rtfs all the time
 * inetpro busy installing kubuntu while chatting on IRC
<Kilos> slim ne
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you normally wait till all the bugs are sorted
<ThatGraemeGuy> boo
<Kilos> there is still over 1000
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> oh maybe kde fixed what they need
<ThatGraemeGuy> I'm all minty
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: https://plus.google.com/+GustavHMeyer/posts/UJMbGMoVns2
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dont do that man
<Kilos> i done have data for 2 isos
<inetpro> what?
<Kilos> tempt me like you normally do
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> jy is skelm
<Kilos> you and fly carried on about i dont have that prob i used kde
<Kilos> till i eventually got it
<inetpro> Kilos: it's the fly's fault
<Kilos> now i dont like anything else anymore
<inetpro> I mean the fact that I'm now upgrading to 15.04
<Kilos> now i gotta test bento
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ya you two make a good team
<Kilos> both skelm
 * inetpro decided to use KDE before Canonical even released Kubuntu
<Kilos> yaya but you werent happy with me on gnome
<inetpro> was very happy when sabdfl announced the Ubuntu OS but but got even more excited when they decided to launch the KDE version as well
<Kilos> ha he just sends me url?
<Kilos> not even a hello
<Kilos> sy beurt is sy beurt
 * inetpro still very happy to stick with Kubuntu
<Kilos> i love it
<inetpro> shuld perhaps try Mint one day but no real reason to do it
<inetpro> should*
<Kilos> spoilt my whole investigative adventure
 * inetpro almost ready to reboot
<kulelu88> xfce till the end
<inetpro> trying one little experiment
<inetpro> installation is done... now copying /mnt/precise/home/me/ /mnt/vivid/home/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do you use cp not rsync
<inetpro> cp -pr
<inetpro> but should perhaps have used tar 
<inetpro> just 3.8GB
<Kilos> lol no archives
<kulelu88> who uses python here?
<smile> I dont have snake pets :)
<inetpro> yay!
<kulelu88> I found a lib for writing Python software for nokia phones
<inetpro> rebooted and all looking brand new but files and settings have been preserved beautifully 
<Kilos> well done
<ThatGraemeGuy> nokia symbian phones? nokia windows phones? nokia android phones?
<kulelu88> ThatGraemeGuy: nokia symbian s60
<ThatGraemeGuy> did you also find a time machine? :-p
<kulelu88> 2010 ;)
<kulelu88> I felt nostalgic for 2010 world cup
<ThatGraemeGuy> because you're gonna need it to find someone who that'll be useful for
<kulelu88> ThatGraemeGuy: me
<kulelu88> and about 25,000,000 other people who still use nokia symbian s60
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<inetpro> uh... 25 million?
<inetpro> serious!?
<kulelu88> that's my low-bar estimate
<inetpro> wow
<kulelu88> outrageous
<kulelu88> but ... not everyone has gone android yet
<kulelu88> I know I wont
<kulelu88> cause...
<kulelu88> fvck Google :)
<inetpro> ai!
<kulelu88> if this was #ubuntu they'd hellban me
<kulelu88> Kilos: you should become Ops for this channel
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> what did i miss
<kulelu88> every channel has them
<Kilos> so do we
<Kilos> only we give peeps enough rope to totally hang themselves then ban then forever
<kulelu88> how much rope have I used?
<Kilos> only 1/4 of what you are allowed
<kulelu88> I found you a gf, I swore google and ... only 2 things
<kulelu88> make it 3: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaSWaeacpbU trance ftw!
<Kilos> i dont look at tube stuff
<kulelu88> that 1 is for smile 
<smile> :-O for me?
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> is 15.04 funny
<inetpro> Kilos: no man, smile is funny 
<smile> :-D
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and kulelu88
<Kilos> kids will be kids
 * inetpro falls off his chair
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> whatsapp web even works on Firefox now
<inetpro> no need to install chrome even
<kulelu88> you see this oom. he says dont call him oom but he calls everyone kids
<kulelu88> tsk tsk
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew, my puppet recipe is no good on mint :-/
<Kilos> well kulelu88  my son is 40 this year
<ThatGraemeGuy> night all
<Kilos> night ThatGraemeGuy  
<inetpro> good night ThatGraemeGuy
<kulelu88> you got grankids Kilos ?
<Kilos> nope
<kulelu88> not yet?
<Kilos> nope son too full of nonsense to find a wife
<kulelu88> ehh I thought you said he was married
<Kilos> no\
<Kilos> too busy with work
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. im going to start an iso wget and then crash
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-25
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hello
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit vandag
<pieter2627> goed goed, en self?
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> as jy klaar is met daai site goed propose a merge laat pro kan kyk
<Kilos> o ja het jy gelees van die tale ding?
<pieter2627> wou net kyk of nog spel goed opkom om dit saam te sit - niemand het nog spel gesien nie?
<Kilos> as nikola dit automaties kan doen met die hele site wonderlik anders moet hulle maar engels leer dink ek
<pieter2627> yip ek hey
<pieter2627> *het
<Kilos> het jy net die een pc seun?
<pieter2627> yip
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> why?
<Kilos> dis lekker met 2 dan kan een net wees vir ander goed probeer
<Kilos> soos ek het nou net n remix op ander een instaleer
<Kilos> die tannie het testers nodig
<pieter2627> ek sien, hier is n ou pc wat ek goed kan op test
<Kilos> stel jy belang
<Kilos> dit is n ligte os
<Kilos> openbox ding
<pieter2627> bento wat jul gister van gepraat het
<pieter2627> ?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> lyk my daai tannie probeer dit aleen doen
<Kilos> lyk vir my baie na 10.10 ek dink
<pieter2627> kan kyk om n tydjie daarvoor te maak
<Kilos> net as jy lus is
<Kilos> moenie ander goed afskeep nie
 * pieter2627 thinks Kilos wants to make sure he has help when stuck :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it works here man
<Kilos> i just have no idea what to test
<pieter2627> ek kan dit in 'fit' in daai tye waaneer ek niks het om te doen of vir iets wag
<Kilos> mooi dankie
<pieter2627> vir testing dink ek n mens moet stupid act en die dink probeer breek
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sies man ek het al als behalwe kde gebreek
<pieter2627> nog nie hard genoeg geact nie? :P
<pieter2627> waar download ek dit
<Kilos> wag ek kry die ding
<Kilos> skuus ek moes gaan hekke oopmaak
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/sushi-trusty-rc4-i686-3.13.0-49-2014.04.2.iso
<Kilos> ek sien nie test daar nie
<Kilos> thats the one i got
<Kilos> and she dont come on till avy
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> whats new Squirm  
<inetpro> good mornings
<stickyboy> inetpro: Good morning
<stickyboy> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/linux-ethiopia/xeavx8NmMy0
<Kilos> lo my pro
<Kilos> you didnt pong me inetpro  
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> give me a chance to read oom
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> see I ponged you
<Kilos> greetings inetpro  do you also see colour changes to some cards in trello
<Kilos> :D
<inetpro> Kilos: it's called Card Aging
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Cards will visibly “age” as time passes without any activity. Regular mode will cause old cards to become progressively more transparent. Pirate mode will cause old cards to crack and tear like an old treasure map. Once cards have new activity on them, their age counter is reset and they appear new again. Age thresholds are 1, 2, and 4 weeks.
<Kerbero> oh
<Kerbero> i've never seen that on trello
<Kerbero> but normally our cards aren't around much longer than a couple of days
<Kilos> you use trello on your own Kerbero  
<Kilos> ours last months
<inetpro> Kerbero: it's part of Power-Ups
<Kerbero> Kilos, no, our company
<Kilos> oh also inetpro  , another person joined our launchpad but i dunno who
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> i like to keep up to date with things man
<Kilos> whats with the and? you should tell me who rather
<inetpro> Kilos: can you not see who?
<Kilos> no i gotta go down the list one for one but dont recognise lotsa names there
 * inetpro not understanding the problem
<Kilos> as usual
<Kilos> where does it say this guy joined last
<inetpro> 1st of all, what team are you talking about and where are you looking?
<Kilos> za i think
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oh i found a last thingie
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> im still not any the wiser
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> explain to us your real concern
<Kilos> nono never mind
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> as long as the list grows that is good too
<inetpro> you can always talk to him via email
<inetpro> do the greeting thigy et al
<inetpro> thingy as well
<Kilos> man then i have to choose out of 7 which one was last
<inetpro> where do you see 7?
<Kilos> when i ticked last i see 7
<Kilos> no 11
<Kilos> forget that
<inetpro> you really want us to read your mind?
<Kilos> did you read confluency  s comments about ibid yesterday
<Kilos> what mind
<inetpro> mind reading requires serious hacking
<Kilos> no mind to read, i run on fumes
<Kilos> kde fumes
<inetpro> tell me about confluency and ibid
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> read the logs
<Kilos> she said something about library somethings or other
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> who said it can no longer run?
<Kilos> in 14.04 and later not in vm with old release
<inetpro> rephrase: who said it can no longer run on the latest release?
<Kilos> we all tried remember
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ag kom nou
<Kilos> you even made a virtual thing to run it in
<inetpro> one day when I have time I will show you that it can run on the latest realse
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> simply not priority right now
<Kilos> why didnt you tell me when we were sukkeling
<Kilos> now that poor simon is rewriting it in python3
<inetpro> nothing wrong with that
<confluency> I have no idea why someone said that it wouldn't run on 14.04.
<confluency> Or that it was necessary to port it to python3.
<confluency> You don't need a VM; you just need a virtualenv.
<confluency> You can fix pretty much any dependency problem with that.
<confluency> I can't comment further without knowing what was actually claimed.
<inetpro> confluency: exactly, maybe what we need more than anything is updated documentation and instructions
<inetpro> but having said that, the bot needs a bit of love as well
<confluency> Sure. But porting the whole thing unnecessarily takes time away from fixing things.
<Kilos> i started the whole thing i think because i used to run ibid directly from cli with no other stuff needed
<confluency> You can do that with virtualenv.
<Kilos> then it didnt work on 14.04 anymore that way
<confluency> If you need to.
<confluency> But why? What was the problem?
<Kilos> you ran ibid in terminal and it didnt do anything
<Kilos> before it use to join allocated channels
<confluency> Do you remember when this was discussed? Logs are public, so there should be a record somewhere.  Did someone narrow the issue down to a root cause?
<Kilos> Squirm  when did you leave your old host
<Kilos> i remeber even gremble tried to fix it and when he gave up the weed said ya its a major job
<Kilos> the pro is supposed to remember all these small issues
<Kilos> but he is good at finding correct logs
<inetpro> haha
<confluency> I'm searching them now.
<Kilos> it all came about when Squirm  left his host and QA died
<confluency> I can't find anything useful. I'll ask tumbleweed if I see him online.
<Kilos> cool ty confluency  hows the studies going?
<confluency> Hopefully they won't be going for much longer.
<Kilos> then you will be done?
<Kilos> good luck
<confluency> Yes.
<Kilos> lovely
<confluency> The only thing I can think of is adding support for sqlalchemy 0.6 and above. But 1) this has nothing to do with python3 and 2) you can install whatever exact package versions you need in a virtualenv.
<Kilos> the weed will have to say whats needed, i just use things
<Kilos> but he is 9 hours behing us so we only get him at night
<Kilos> behind
<inetpro> confluency: actually what we need to focus on is to get ibid packaged properly so it can be part of the repositories again
<inetpro> other people would say it is outdated and we should just use something else but I haven't really seen another bot with all the features you find in ibid just yet
<inetpro> not that I have searched much though
<Kilos> ya ibid be kiff for us
<inetpro> installing from source is not the right way to go
<Kilos> and ibids make the best coffee
<inetpro> Kilos: I've changed your job card
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> https://trello.com/c/od4hQ8XH
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> inetpro  what?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> you must focus on Current Activities not the others :-)
<Kilos> i dont like the old colour
<Kilos> oh btw the next new member app has rewritten lubuntu docs
<Kilos> with luck a can get him to look at some ubuntu ones that upset you most
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gsilva
<inetpro> Kilos: send reminder to mailing list
<Kilos> i just got it
<Kilos> im sukkeling to keep up with mails too now, they coming from every which way
<Kilos> like when membeships expire or are renewed
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> your job is namibia
<Kilos> hit them in german
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> i think some need you to join their locos before they pay attention
<Kilos> i cant join them all i will lose my za identity
<Kilos> or water it down too much
<Kilos> and stickyboy  is supposed to be tuning the east coast lugs today
<Squirm> Kilos: it's about 2 months now
<Squirm> and nothing new at all
<Kilos> we are just looking for the discussions at that time to pinpoint what needs doing to the ibid package to get it going right again ty Squirm  
<Kilos> we have hosting place
<Kilos> you can also look at ec2 you might be inetrested in free for a year hosting
<inetpro> nee oom Kilos, jy verstaan verkeerd 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> as usual
<inetpro> my job is to simply survive, and the namib guys must find their own ways to survive 
<Kilos> oh my
 * Squirm looks around
<Squirm> Going to set up WiFi in the Media Suite at the Athlone stadium later
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enjoy
<Squirm> I doubt it
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> Easy money I suppose, chat a bit later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> ty Kilos 
<gremble> Good morning
<gremble> Or afternoon actually
<gremble> Hello, once again
<Squirm> 'lo
<gremble> Hey Squirm 
<Squirm> You guys should see my view ^^
<stickyboy> Squirm: Where are you?
<Squirm> Sitting on the top floor of athlone stadium in the media suite
<gremble> What sportsball game are you watching/going to watch?
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<Squirm> gremble: set up the wifi for a friend at the stadium
<Squirm> Football
<Squirm> Not my thing though
<Squirm> Nedbank Cup Semi-Final
<stickyboy> sportsball ahahhaha
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> That's nice
<gremble> I think
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> stickyboy  did you tell them
<Kilos> stickyboy  you lug okes are so slack i even google messaged you
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> how can i ever win when surrounded by luggites
<stickyboy> Kilos: I saw your message. :P
<stickyboy> I'm in the middle of writing a blog post about the event. :D
<stickyboy> And cross posting on Nairobi and Addis mailing lists.
<stickyboy> Twitter, etc.
<stickyboy> We talked about creating pan-African links.
<stickyboy> I said I want to be able to road trip from Addis to Cape Town, sleeping on Linux users' couches the whole way. :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dont forget the irc channel and site link
<Kilos> or else
<stickyboy> I could never. :D
<Kilos> yaya :D
<gremble> Just skip Durban and JHB
<Kilos> i surround myself with brains so i can smell clever but battling a bit atm
<gremble> That's quite creepy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Is it home time yet?
<gremble> Probably
<Squirm> My hunt for beer at a Football semi-final has returned unsiccessful :(
<Squirm> Though someone is sounding a really, really loud horn
<gremble> I think it is referred to as a vuvuzela
<Squirm> No. I know what a vuvuzela sounds like :P
<Squirm> I think it was... Part of the song
<stickyboy> tmux is slightly maddening in that it doesn't use the user's default shell.
<Kilos-> hmm...
<stickyboy> Hmmm
<Kilos-> so stickyboy  did you have a good day
<stickyboy> Kilos-: Yah
<stickyboy> Awesome
<Kilos-> good
<stickyboy> Currently writing about my meetup
<stickyboy> Drank some awesome coffee here.
<stickyboy> tsega and I really fired these guys up.
<Kilos-> good
<stickyboy> The blog post is fighting with my piece of steak.
<Kilos-> lol
<gremble> You should put that on video
<Kilos-> what
<stickyboy> Kilos-: Writing, but I have to keep taking my laptop off my lap to cut my steak. :D
<stickyboy> Sitting on a couch in the bar. :P
<Kilos-> lol
<stickyboy> But the post will be done in an hour. :D
<stickyboy> The bar has some fucking football game on. Fucking UEFA Champions League or somethin.
<Kilos-> cool hpefully it brings some reaction
<stickyboy> Annoying as hell.
<Kilos-> look the other way and dont swear here please we have ladies present
<gremble> stickyboy: you don't like the sportsball?
<gremble> Not swearing because someone has certain genitalia is really weird. Wouldn't it be better to simply say that it is impolite to swear in general?
<stickyboy> Meh, it adds emphasis.
<Kilos-> lol
<gremble> I have nothing against swearing. I just find it odd that a reason not to swear is that someone that 'might' read said profanities has genitalia different from mine, hence swearing is bad
<stickyboy> Well, Kilos- is trying to create a different atmosphere than I am. :D
<Kilos-> no man is manners not to swear in font of ladies
<stickyboy> That's fine hehe.
<Kilos-> then say they have that obnoxiously stupid game on tv
<Kilos-> you dont often swear anyway stickyboy  
<Kilos-> so either you really dont like the game or your steak is tough
<Kilos-> and swearing helps for toothache
<stickyboy> Kilos-: "Get off my lawn!!!"
<Kilos-> rofl
<gremble> He shouts that at the sheep I bet
<Kilos-> thats cute for a lugger
<Kilos-> i kick them
<gremble> Children or sheep
<Kilos-> sheep
<Kilos-> children you take away their toys till the good again
<stickyboy> Kilos-: When did you decide to dedicate your life to uniting Africa's Linux users?
<Kilos-> it was forced on me stickyboy  
<Kilos-> by fly and pro
<Kilos-> they thought it would keep me quiet
<stickyboy> Kilos-: lol
<Kilos-> i think it was january or feb
<Kilos-> and you were my first contact
<stickyboy> brb... walking back to my hostel.
<Kilos-> ok
<stickyboy> Did you miss me?
<stickyboy> Man, I wish I had some chocolate.
<gremble> I wish I had more tea
<Kilos-> lol
<stickyboy> gremble: Man, I have tea but no milk. Meh.
<Kilos-> oh stickyboy  i actually found some of the old kenyan loco
<Kilos-> cant remember who now
<gremble> Actually, I think I am going to get mango juice
<gremble> much less effort
<Kilos-> that be lekker stuff
<stickyboy> Where do you live, Kilos-?
<Kilos-> pretoria
<stickyboy> How is Pretoria?
<Kilos> very cold in winter and not enough rain in summer
<gremble> Rather chilly at the moment
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
 * inetpro remembers Kilos taking on the Africa job all by his self
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> at first I didn't even want to join that channel :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya well the channel was my idea but connecting was you and fly
<inetpro> hah, hah, hah... maybe if you tell yourself you'll start believing it Kilos :-)
<Kilos> i do i do i do
<Kilos> its been hard work for ballies
<inetpro> Kilos: let's talk about trello for a mo
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> should we not move that "Connect Ubuntu LoCo Teams in Africa" to the wishlist now?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> ill keep trying anyway
<stickyboy> Pfft. Ubuntu.
<inetpro> done
<Kilos> stickyboy  is was ubuntu peeps that brought you here
<Kilos> ubuntu is the leading linux system
<Kilos> and you know it so eat your heart out
<Kilos> oh too full of steak atm
<Kilos> and it is ubuntu thats going to connect all linux users in africa
<Kilos> if you did you job properly
<stickyboy> Kilos: Now now!
<Kilos> because lugs cant even keep track of their members
<gremble> "ubuntu is the leading linux system" wow
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> so we are healping you
<gremble> I'll remember to tell redhat 
<gremble> :P
<stickyboy> Kilos: Just don't forget what Ubuntu is.
<stickyboy> Ubuntu GNU/Linux.
<stickyboy> Remember that from time to time.
<Kilos> i think there is a link to what is the favoured linux distro
 * stickyboy is typing from a Mac.
<Kilos> yes man i know that
<stickyboy> #winning
<gremble> According to distrowatch its Mint
<Kilos> thats fine we accept you too
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> oh has mint passed us
<gremble> By more than double
<gremble> :P
<stickyboy> Those metrics are only based on clicks.
<stickyboy> And I don't care for metrics.
 * stickyboy is listening to gangster rap.
<Kilos> ah its unity that weakened us
<Kilos> but mate will pull them back
<stickyboy> Kilos: LOL "us".
 * gremble is listening to Tchaikovsky
<inetpro> gremble: http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-linux/all/all
<stickyboy> You're as bad as the people who say "We won the cup" and they're talking about Manchester United.
<Kilos> yeah man i am ubuntu rooted
<stickyboy> Kilos: Don't drink and root.
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> inetpro: it doesn't surprise me that Debian is so high on that list
<gremble> not even in the least bit
<gremble> :P
<stickyboy> Linus Torvalds trashed Debian in his DebConf 14 Q&A...
<stickyboy> I slightly LOL'd...
<gremble> CentOS is Redhat so they're just behind ubuntu 
<gremble> Why did he trash debian stickyboy? Because of them splitting?
<gremble> Hmm, I knew that mac had darwin as a BSD derivative, but I didn't know that it was a registered UNIX product
<Wraz> that is in-acurate as they are counting BSD as UNIX, BSD is not unix.
<gremble> Wraz: Yosamite is registered as UNIX on the Opengroup's website
<gremble> they own the UNIX brand
<gremble> So, I am fairly sure they can call it UNIX :P
<Wraz> BSD is NOT UNIX.
<Wraz> last bit of my sentance, says it all.
<gremble> Then Yosamite is not BSD
<Wraz> Correct.
<inetpro> heh wb Wraz
<Wraz> :P
<inetpro> lol
<Wraz> 0/
<stickyboy> BSD is UNIX-like.
<Wraz> True.
<Wraz> :)
<stickyboy> Not sure what Mac OS X's UNIX certification means in practice.
<stickyboy> POSIX compliance or what?
<Wraz> FreeBSD = my all time favorite OS, BSD 3.1 was living Large when Windows 98 was the commercial product at large.
<Wraz> 3.1 after being rewritten from the ground up from the Novel court battle
<stickyboy> The first UNIX-like OS I used was Mac OS X in 1999. :D
<stickyboy> Then Linux a few years later.
<Wraz> I started on BSD :P
<Wraz> back when i was finishing my MCSE when i was 16 ;0
<Wraz> 16 Years ago now o0
<Squirm> You're getting old Wraz
<Wraz> I am getting too old ;<
<Squirm> Though I 'spose I'm not *that* far behind
<Squirm> Someone around me farted :/
<stickyboy> MCSE ugh.
<stickyboy> :P
<Wraz> I was the youngest in the southern hemishphere at the time to do A+ MCSE and MCSD :P
<Wraz> Now I dont even work with computers :p
<Wraz> I am a railway signals Engineer o0
<melodie> then don't work with computers, just have fun with them? :D
<stickyboy> Dat gangster rap doe
<Squirm> Lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<stickyboy> Kilos: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!members/nairobi-gnu
<stickyboy> 171 members! Holy crap. :D
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Home time
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> kinda late
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> 'lo
<melodie> hi Squirm 
<gremble> o/
<melodie> hello gremble 
<gremble> Hello melodie 
<stickyboy> LMFAO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUuAU0fG0Vk
<smile|afk> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-26
<stickyboy> gremble: sup
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  gremble  
<stickyboy> Kilos: https://nairobilug.or.ke/2015/04/ramping-up-ethiopia-lug.html
<stickyboy> Fresh off the press...
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hmm... stickyboy  
<Kilos> you mentioned -za but not -africa
<Kilos> why do i battle so
<Kilos> but well written post
<Kilos> you with all your ways of getting info out there can do wonders for the connecting africa project
<Kilos> im not an advertising junkie
<Kilos> in all the lugs there are ubuntu users whether it be on personal pcs , work pcs , or servers
<Kilos> pull them out for us man
<stickyboy> Kilos: Just be glad I mentioned Ubuntu more than once. ;)
<Kilos> im gonna shout at you
<stickyboy> I'll shout back. :D
<Kilos> and i saw one person asking for a beginners linux cd
<stickyboy> Your agenda is different than mine. :P
<Kilos> what better than ubuntu
<Kilos> what is your agenda
<Kilos> no shouting allowed on this channel so its your lucky day
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> there can only be one agenda, grow linux and supply support
 * Kilos waits for a clever comment
<stickyboy> You guys focus on Ubuntu too much.
<stickyboy> I don't care, but for the fact that you claim to be pushing for Linux growth. :D
<gremble> This is the ubuntu channel stickyboy :P
<stickyboy> All this Ubuntu, LoCo, blah blah.
<stickyboy> gremble: Irrelevant. :D
<Kilos> well we are ubuntu-za but we dont mind having you guys around
<stickyboy> His agenda is Ubuntu. :)
<stickyboy> ubuntu-africa...
<gremble> :P
<stickyboy> I don't care, but you shouldn't pretend to be about pushing Linux.
<stickyboy> If you want to be Ubuntu, be Ubuntu.
<stickyboy> But don't pretend it's some grand, common vision.
<stickyboy> You guys are VERY deep inside Ubuntu ecosystem.
<Kilos> nono you missing the point completely
<stickyboy> And kinda like fanboys.
<gremble> Not necessarily
<stickyboy> gremble: Hrm.
<stickyboy> "nairobilug
<stickyboy> "
<stickyboy> "ubuntu-africa"... "ubuntu-za"
<gremble> There are quite a few here that don't use Ubuntu, like me :P
<stickyboy> "ugandalug"
<Kilos> the point is to strengthen all linux in africa but we just started from ubuntu because thats who we are
<gremble> I'm just here because it is an active LUG
<stickyboy> Kilos: Ok. Fine. :D
<gremble> in South Africa
<stickyboy> gremble: It's a LoCo. ;)
<stickyboy> Nairobi LUG is a LUG.
<gremble> Same shit
<stickyboy> Sure.
<stickyboy> But you guys gotta reign in the fanboy vibe.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos was talking about Ubuntu like Smeagle yesterday.
<gremble> :P
<stickyboy> My precioussssss.
<Kilos> hahaha
<stickyboy> And like football fans say "We won the cup" when they're talking about Man U.
<stickyboy> ;)
<stickyboy> Don't get me wrong, I use Ubuntu on allllll my webserver.
<stickyboy> But I'm typing from a Mac where I have installed GNU coreutils cuz BSD coreutils are teh suck.
<stickyboy> That's #winning for GNU software.
<stickyboy> And that's part of the mission.
<stickyboy> Also, sleeping on couches.
<gremble> I need a new computer :/
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: Did you see my reference to that on the post?
<Kilos> yes to here
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> and sleeping on couches is good
<Kilos> makes you appreciate getting home to your bed
<Kilos> the only way to dethrone ms is if we all work together worldwide
<Kilos> not in individual groups
<Kilos> i even tried centos
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> we need to look beyong our borders and think of pulling in the office jack and school kids etc not just die hard linux users
<Kilos> s/beyong/beyond
<Kilos> am i wrong?
<Kilos> i dont mind if you use redhat or arch as long as we have one common goal
<gremble> emacs is weird :(
<stickyboy> Kilos: My goal isn't to dethrone Microsoft. :P
<stickyboy> I just want to promote free, libre, open-source software.
<Kilos> and ours?
<stickyboy> ;)
<Kilos> same thing and only together will it be achieved
<Kilos> haha i can get good laughs from reading logs
<Kilos> the interaction between pro and i is sometimes hilarious
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly
<Kilos> hi fly inetpro  
<inetpro> and eh Kilos
 * Kilos the afterthought
<Kilos> mn revenge is sweet
<Kilos> nm eiyher
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> euther
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> either
<inetpro> Kilos: I said good mornings to you before I greeted the fly
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> time and date
<inetpro> Kilos: 04/26 14:22:27 <inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> thats to all lurkers
<superfly> Hi inetpro 
 * inetpro thought ubuntu-za = Kilos
<Kilos> well you didnt state ubuntu-za either
<Kilos> mornings includes fedora/redhat/arch and other lurkers
<Kilos> i wish monkey could come back he might enjoy the remix with openbox
<Kilos> how are you inetpro  my friend ?
<Kilos> that includes family
<inetpro> all good thank you
<Kilos> and i looked today again at the beautiful blue eyes
<inetpro> Kilos: yourself?
<Kilos> im fine ty sir
<Kilos> i just struggled when peeps attack my preciouuuus
<Kilos> 10:43] <stickyboy> My precioussssss.
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<Kilos> superfly  why is there a yahoo login by them flickr pics
<Kilos> is flickr a yahoo thing
<Kilos> and here that looks like ian with the kids
<Kilos> https://www.flickr.com/photos/who_da_fly/15582309341/in/photostream/
<superfly> Kilos: Yes, Yahoo owns Flickr 
<Kilos> aha ty
<superfly> It's about the only product they have that actually makes money 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi melodie  
<melodie> salut Kilos !
<Kilos> hehe
<melodie> how are you?
<Kilos> im good ty and you?
<Kilos> ive been lazy today
<melodie> ok
<melodie> Kilos I'm good and got up very late
<Kilos> you also went to bed very late
<Kilos> so much to do and so little time
<melodie> and lots of talking too, and watching a serie before sleeping also, all takes time! :D
<Kilos> whew
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<melodie> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> georgelappies  meet melodie  from the south of france
<georgelappies> hi melodie
<melodie> where are you from georgelappies ?
<georgelappies> I am from Secunda, about 200km east of Johannesburg
<georgelappies> https://www.google.co.za/maps/place/Secunda/@-26.5159425,29.1984939,13z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x1eeb12dc232c6f9b:0xd5e8665e3c84809?hl=en
<melodie> so South Africa as Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> only a few others here
<georgelappies> the town's claim to fame is the largest coal to liquid petroleum refinery in the world ;p
<georgelappies> yeah same as Kilos
<georgelappies> although I suspect that Kilos is from a more buzling metropolis in South Africa
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> georgelappies your town produces petroleum?
<Kilos> petrol from coal melodie  
<Kilos> and other byproducts
<melodie> is it to be a special coal?
<Kilos> no only lots of it
<georgelappies> well among other things, they take coal and make all sort of stuff out of it. Mainly diesel / petrol though
<melodie> what do you use in your kitchen to cook? electricity?
<Kilos> they also have the refineries of all our imported crude oil i think
<georgelappies> Sasol (the company running the factory) was the first in the world to economically execute this process: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischer%E2%80%93Tropsch_process
<Kilos> georgelappies  you ever get bored?
 * superfly has been to Secunda
<melodie> diesel, coal, petroleum, are all bringing riches to a country, and in the meantime pollute and will bring the same countries to be extremely poor when it will run out of supplies one day future
<Kilos> yip
<georgelappies> melodie, I use gas but in South Africa that is not the norm. The norm is to use electricity for everything
<georgelappies> lol, never Kilos. Always something to do
<melodie> georgelappies I am in touch with an non for profit who deals with alternative ways, they teach the making of cookers using directly the sun for instance, and other things
<Kilos> oh ok , im looking for someone to test melodie  s remix
<georgelappies> s remix?
<melodie> possibly some people creating fablabs and making them cookers would create themselves a nice job
<melodie> georgelappies yes! let me show you
<Kilos> openbox and ubuntu
<melodie> top post: http://linuxvillage.org/en/
<melodie> openbox and ubuntu made especially easy to use
<Kilos> melodie  we  are slowly adding wind power generators and so on
<melodie> Kilos big ones or small ones?
<Kilos> big
<melodie> you have people with tech skills in your country, don't you?
<Kilos> and very large solar generators
<Kilos> we have the best
<melodie> I have seen the use of the Stirling engine on plate shaped solar generators
<Kilos> but silicon valley keeps stealing from us
<melodie> of course, it was supposed to be available ! in 2011 :-(
<superfly> because the south african government is too stupid to realise the talent in their own back yard
<melodie> then the company having the patents closed, the patents bought by I don't know who...
<superfly> they would rather import chinese tech than promote innovation in RSA
<melodie> superfly same in France... all nuts and clowns in the governement
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> very true superfly
 * superfly works for a startup that exported their tech to the UK
<superfly> I know a little bit about this.
<georgelappies> that is the chinese way of doing bussiness, "let us build you a bridge / dam / school 'for free' and in exchange you provide us with 10mega tons of coal every year for ten years"
<georgelappies> governments in Africa are selling resources that do not belong to them (it belongs to the nation and future generations) at dirt cheap prices in exchange for providing China with expansion and work opportunities in Africa
<georgelappies> anyhow, enough politics
<georgelappies> what is everybody up to on this Sunday afternoon?
<superfly> latest release of my open source project
<superfly> busy writing up the release notes
<georgelappies> what is it superfly? link please ;)
<superfly> http://openlp.org/
<Kilos> melodie  how well do you know gsilve
<Kilos> gsilva
<georgelappies> superfly, that is very cool
<superfly> ta
<melodie> well he is someone I have known for a few months now, perhaps more than a year even. He had once offered to take care of the com for Bento, then had to give up for he was on something else, and now he is back and has started to take parts of it in charge
<melodie> what is it you want to know exactly?
<Kilos> well if he could sort th e lubuntu wiki pages i was wondering if he could take on the main ubuntu pages as well
<Kilos> slowly of course
<Kilos> will be a strong point in his favour for membership
<Kilos> some of our pages are years out ot date
<melodie> Kilos well, I am not a member and I don't have many people helping on a regular basis, and on the other side, he is very busy
<Kilos> thats what i wanted to know ty
<melodie> I am leading a very original project and very difficult to make people understand how it can hold together
<Kilos> everyone is just too busy
<melodie> we all need new energies 
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<melodie> do you have a mailing list for ubuntu-africa ?
<Kilos> yes on um
<Kilos> launchpad
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> it should show a link in the site
<melodie> having new people help can be a matter of showing the doings ongoing and let the people ask what they can do to help
<melodie> or write it down
<melodie> well thinking of...
<melodie> Kilos perhaps do you need to define the types of job leaders in your team
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> no i dont think so melodie  at the moment i am still trying to get all the countries together
<superfly> Kilos is the leader
<superfly> the rest of us are just worker bees
<Kilos> rofl
<melodie> Kilos if you use a linear approach you might loose precious opportunities talking about volunteers
<melodie> if you use a vertical approach you would not be gathering the  countries of the continent, that would not be as good either
<Kilos> i was thinking of first of all throwing them all in a pot and giving it a good shake and then see what comes out first
<melodie> what you could do would be use a transversal approach as you already have several countries gathered and by doing so you may have the people from other countries interested to jump into the project as seeing the opportunities and ideas beyond the gathering fact
<Kilos> oh yes elacheche is already doing the top end
<melodie> superfly I am going to take a look at your project, I was waiting for the page to open
<superfly> melodie: no problem :-)
<melodie> Kilos I mean, if you list the types of skills needed for the project, on your wiki, that could be a good thing
<melodie> wiki care taker, comm care taker and so on
<Kilos> oh i see what you mean
<Kilos> well you want to join us and see what can be done?
<Kilos> i am a mechanic and farmer
<Kilos> not many skills needed to get sheep and cows where you want them
<melodie> superfly is that your work only or is it part of the startup you work for?
<Kilos> oh we have a wiki caretaker
<Kilos> inetpro  does that
<melodie> very good!
<superfly> melodie: I do that in my "spare" time - my startup is different
<melodie> then you might want to start the list on a draft, and write who takes care of what and let the empty fields for the jobs to be taken. You would need to organise a special dedicated meeting on irc for the people on #ubuntu-africa to assist to, to all talk about that together and let the ideas get out and sparkle
<melodie> superfly what does your startup do?
<melodie> Kilos as a mecanics, have you heard about the open source wiki for building things by yourself? 
<melodie> eco something, does that ring a bell?
<superfly> melodie: http://nomanini.com - we provide a platform and a POS to sell prepaid services
 * superfly mostly works on the management platform
<melodie> is it an open source pos ?
<Kilos> nope
<superfly> nope, but it's not particularly complicated either
<Kilos> mechanics only use the inetrnet to find parts for cars
<melodie> Kilos you have here a whole community you would want to share with all the Ubuntu African communities, and plan to open FabLabs everywhere:
<melodie> http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Main_Page
<melodie> <superfly> nope, but it's not particularly complicated either || what is?
<melodie> Kilos allow me to quote the main part of the opensourceecology wiki here:
<melodie> “Open Source Ecology is accelerating the growth of the next economy - the Open Source Economy - an economy that optimizes both production and distribution - while promoting environmental regeneration and social justice. We are building the Global Village Construction Set. This is a high-performance, modular, do-it-yourself, low-cost platform - that allows for the easy fabrication of the 50 different industrial machines that it takes - to build
<melodie>  a small, sustainable civilization with modern comforts. ”
<melodie> this is full Open Source, Free plans and methods to create numerous things for the farmers, the growsers, the small local industry and also the people
<melodie> in France we start to have fablabs here and there and they allow people to go, and get an object done when there is no replacement for spare parts, for instance
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> the 3D printers are becoming so fashionable even our governement is planning to put a copy tax on them ! :-[
<melodie> Kilos when I visited this wiki, I found it mind blowing! 
<Kilos> whew superfly  and inetpro  must look at that, half of it i dont understand
<superfly> melodie: it's a electronic device that has some stock management firmware on it. it's hardly a new idea, or a something complicated to set up.
<Kilos> i can chat on irc and answer emails
<melodie> Kilos I don't get into the details I don't understand either, it's mechanics and plans, things out of my reach, but to put it simply what it is about:
<melodie> you get a large place to keep machines and material, and have people come there ; you create a non for profit association and make money which is used to by hardware, pay the charges and pay some people of the association who get a salary : on the other end, are people who come build what they need, using the plans. and they have their needed material for a cost much lower than in the current market
<melodie> to by/to buy 
<melodie> sorry
<Kilos> oh you mean with 3d printers
<melodie> it's kind of a geek garage if you want to summarise
<melodie> the 3D printers is only one kind of tool there are other tools too
<melodie> I'll try to show you:
<Kilos> inetpro  look man
<melodie> a very basic need in creation of tools is a metal melting furnace:
<melodie> http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Induction_Furnace
<melodie> in the section "Details" you can read what it does:
<melodie> "The advantage of the induction furnace is a clean, energy-efficient and well-controllable melting process compared to most other means of metal melting."
<Kilos> yes i inderstand that
<melodie> the rest is out of my reach and concern, I have provided here the summary for this part
<melodie> once you have melted metal from cans or whatever metal that costs nothing that can be gathered, you can poor the metal in some molds to make what you need 
<Kilos> i understand the mechanical things well, just remember we are in power and cash crisis time in za
<melodie> Kilos this situation is everywhere
<melodie> the whole world 
<Kilos> i used to make molds for car body parts when i was at nissan za
<melodie> see? you have incredible skills
<Kilos> jigs is the correct word
<melodie> and you also know how to gather people :D
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> jigs? Instead of?
<Kilos> molds
<melodie> oh?
<Kilos> actually molds is right for the molten metal
<melodie> Kilos so now you have a new exploration field with the ecology opensource wiki, but... well it's not the end !
<melodie> I got something else in the magic bag ! :D
<Kilos> then the sheets you get from there go into jigs  to stamp out the parts you need
<Kilos> nono girl you exploding my head
<melodie> yes, that's technic, not my concern. I don't produce, I don't "make"
<melodie> Kilos what about a video then? that can be resting? :D
<melodie> a video about the next topic, the modern ways of using animals at work?
<Kilos> no data for videos, your remix ate that
<Kilos> one step at a time
<melodie> yes the next remix will have the codecs for the sound and the video, this one doesn't
<Kilos> i have 14.04 kubuntu that can do anything
<Kilos> only data restrains me
<melodie> videos on youtube don't need much to work now, without flash
<Kilos> and my head
<melodie> you need to install firefox
<melodie> and in firefox add the plugin html5
<Kilos> nono i dont like firefox
<Kilos> i use chrome epiphany and opera browser
<Kilos> i also dont look at youtube videos
<melodie> there are more and more fashionable for communication
<Kilos> but drop your link here someone will go see and tell me about it
<melodie> people want to watch videos rather than reading texts and images in tutorials for example, or see conferences rather than going far to attend to them and many more things
<melodie> ok
<stickyboy> Ask me if I just bought 4 KGs of coffee in Addis.
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> http://hippotese.free.fr/blog/
<Kilos> we were farming that way 200 years ago
<Kilos> some small farmers still do
<Kilos> the mule needs good grass and lots of it
<Kilos> no grass here in winter
<Kilos> and try guiding that plow for 2 hours only, never mind every day for a month
<melodie> the people in several non for profit, present on these pages the tools which have been improved since the old times, as they are issued from a mix between improved engines traction, maths doing, and lots of testing
<melodie> the main page is a bit messy because they don't use categories or any kind of sitemap on this blog, but it was an improvement compared to their old website:
<melodie> http://hippotese.free.fr/
<melodie> my bad they have categories
<Kilos> ive been there and done those things
<Kilos> after a day of plowing you struggle to get out of bed the next morning
<melodie> they also have small carriages where the man is sitting while the horse pulls
<melodie> they are expensive to buy also
<Kilos> i used to own horses too
<Kilos> friesian and arab
<melodie> for the horses they have invented special parts which lowers the effort of the animal and allows it to provide up to 25% more result
<melodie> friesian are the big black ones with curly hair?
<Kilos> not curly hair but black yes and they are big
<melodie> well I know it's very physical, true. I have learned horse carriage and have even a diploma
<Kilos> good for pulling carts
<melodie> yes, very good
<melodie> I think they are what in French we name "frisons"
<melodie> I didn't know the name in English
<Kilos> maybe ill try find them
<Kilos> there are many stud breeders in za
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friesian_horse
<melodie> I see in the hippotese blog there is a link to translate google on the right side, to have the blog in English: "Translate in english"
<Kilos> beautiful animals
<melodie> yes! https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frison_%28cheval%29
<melodie> I got it right about the word in French
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> and the arabs just want to run
<Kilos> same as racehorses
<Kilos> well thats where racehorses come from iirc
<melodie> exactly
<melodie> the arabian horses are used to improve/modify other races of horses
<melodie> such as the fjord
<melodie> or the merens
<Kilos> i crossed them and the result was excellent intelligent horses for herding sheep and cattle
<Kilos> and not scared to give a lazy bull a bitr on the bum to get him moving
<Kilos> bite
<melodie> oh! are you sure you haven't bread them with some shepperd dog? XD
<melodie> nice!
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> so did you bread friasian with arabian? 
<Kilos> yes
<melodie> what kind of arabian had you exactly?
<Kilos> haha a black mare
<melodie> ok
<Kilos>  and some other boerperde
<melodie> if that's a breed
<melodie> "boerperde" ?
<melodie> what is perde or boerperde ?
<Kilos> http://www.saboerperd.com/
 * melodie is reading parts of http://opensourceecology.org/wiki/Bioplastics
<Kilos> perd is afrikaans for horse
<melodie> clicked on your link waiting
<Kilos> mine is open long time
<Kilos> fix your connection
<melodie> they look very beautiful, especially the black with grey hair
<melodie> it's ok I'm putting it into translate google now
<Kilos> http://www.theequinest.com/breeds/boerperd/
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boer_pony
<Kilos> very tough horses, often used for marathons here
<stickyboy> Kilos: Do South Africans despise Africa?
<Kilos> no stickyboy  why
<stickyboy> Kilos: I hear stories about people leaving SA, like Kenyans, and people say "Oh, you're going back to Africa".
<Kilos> am i not talking to you?
<melodie> stickyboy where are you from?
<stickyboy> And some DJ has a shoutout on the Kenyan radio like, "Hey this is DJ blah blah from the motherland Africa -- well, South Africa -- blah blah"
<Kilos> there are a few hundred hooligans the used xenophobia as an excuse to loot the shops
<melodie> Kilos http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boer_pony
<stickyboy> melodie: I'm from the USA, I live in Kenya, and I'm currently in Addis Ababa drinking the best coffee in the world. :P
<melodie> is that the boerperd you were talking about, or is it rather what they refer to as "Cape Boerperd" ?
<melodie> stickyboy who here cares about the xenophobes? I have asked Kilos to do a special meditation before sleeping about an idea related to a "foss country" or that kind! :D
<stickyboy> "Outgroup hostility" happens in every country.
<stickyboy> People get weird about money.
<melodie> stickyboy about coffee I'll grab a cup. Well do they have organic coffee in Addis Ababa?
<stickyboy> It has nothing to do about Africa or whatever. I hate that "we are all Africans" shit.
<melodie> people can be or get weird about mostly anything
<Kilos> there is a boerperd breeders organization and they often share or sell stallions to each other to improve the breed
<melodie> superfly I have looked at the website of your company, and I don't quite see who are their clients?
<melodie> and what is it they call "airtime" ?
<Kilos> airtime is the cash you pay for cell phones
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> to keep them on the air that is
<melodie> you mean the card ?
<melodie> the time you will be able to spend using the phone?
<Kilos> the money you put on the sim card
<melodie> the connection then
<melodie> ok
<Kilos> yes the connection fee
<melodie> I'll brb, have to fetch wood for the stove 
<melodie> begins to be cold here
<Kilos> ok
<melodie> superfly from this video, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qAXHtaDafn8 is it that the device allows being paid with the the NFC feature of the phones? Or have I not understood it all?
<superfly> melodie: is for cash based transactions. Our target market is Africa, which has a distinct lack of smart phones 
<melodie> aha
<melodie> I saw this client in the video with the phone in his hand, so he was probably just buying airtime for his phone?
<melodie> superfly the part which I don't understand now, is that the shop helder obviously has a full fledged POS besides the small nomanini, so why can't he use the same POS for all the kinds of transations? 
<melodie> what is special about nomanini in fact?
<melodie> besides the flashy colors and the ease to use? :)
<superfly> In short : a lot. 
<superfly> On my phone with a baby in my arms. A bit difficult to type 
<superfly> And the other is not a POS, it's a cash register 
<Kilos> melodie  https://www.flickr.com/photos/who_da_fly/page1/
 * Kilos dunno what a POS is
<melodie> superfly 12 buttons means 12 kinds of products pre-registered in the terminal?
<melodie> *that can be
<superfly> Kilos: point of sale 
<melodie> superfly over here in France the POS and cash register are all in one
<Kilos> ty
<superfly> melodie: Yes, but this is Africa, not France 
<melodie> superfly so I am trying to understand how all that works
<melodie> have you heard about lemonpos ?
<melodie> it's a gpl'd pos
<superfly> melodie: Sorry, I'm sick in bed at the moment. I'll be happy to answer all your questions when I'm back at my PC
<melodie> superfly oh, sorry!
<melodie> take good care and fast recovery!
<superfly> melodie: in short: in Africa there is no (or bad) Internet, no smartphones, and few computers. 
<melodie> I have helped a non for profit last september, here in South West France, prepare computers to send to Mali
<superfly> And everything is prepaid. 
<melodie> superfly this guy on the video holds a shop with lots of items, does he put a sticker on each item to have the price on it?
<melodie> ok and few computers and bad connections can also mean the cybershops can be numerous
<melodie> there is a program meant for managing cybershops, working under Linux, I did a special Bento Mkahawa last year
<melodie> I don't know if it has been spread though
<melodie> ok, I let you rest, we can talk later, in the next days, no hurry
<melodie> does someone here have a machine with uefi and using Ubuntu on it? I would like to try making a Bento Edition with efi-boot packages installed in it and I have no way to test if that would work
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> Hi Kilos and the team, are you enjoying your long weekend?
<Kilos> hi Langjan  looks like it hey
<Langjan> Or is it a case of no rest for the wicked? 
<Langjan> Lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> werk als?
<Langjan> Well aren't you going to ask what have I broken? 
<Langjan> You beat me to it...
<Kilos> ^^
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Skaam jou and that after inviting me to drop in and say hello
<Langjan> Uitgevang ne
<Kilos> lol sorry man, how are you sir
<Langjan> Just pulling your highly-pullable leg Kilos, fine thks and you?
<Kilos> im good ty very much
<Kilos> happy to see all is good there, you had my head spinning the other day
<Langjan> Great stuff, and no I have'nt broken anything. Glo dit as jy wil 
<Kilos> i believe you
 * inetpro \o/
<Kilos> and the pro too
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> goeienaand oom Langjan
<Langjan> Hi daar inetpro als wel by jou?
<inetpro> ten minste nog iemand wat die ander oom kan pla :-)
<Langjan> Ja die ou man moet wakker gehou word
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Kilos help weer asb
<Langjan> Hoe kry jy die name op irc ingetik?
<Langjan> het weer vergeet
<Langjan> ouderdom 
<Langjan> probleem is nie oud nie dis die dom
<Kilos> jy tik eerste drie letters en slaan tab
<Langjan> ine 
<inetpro> Langjan: so terloops hy het 'n nuwe franse meisie ontmoet... gesels lang stories met haar
 * inetpro sukkel om op te vang
<Langjan> werk nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  
<Langjan> ine wat is die tab
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> werk hier
<Langjan> ine
<Kilos> tab is daai ding bo caps lock
<inetpro> oops... sorry oom Kilos
<Langjan> inetpro, 
<Langjan> daashy Kilos 
<Langjan> dankie man
<Kilos> mooi oom jy kom reg
<Langjan> ek sen daar staan tab
<Langjan> sien
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos, 
<Kilos> inetpro  sal se rtfs 
<Langjan> moi man sal nou onthou
<Kilos> of rtfk hier
<inetpro> Kilos: nee dit sal wees RTFK
<inetpro> snap
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> wat is dit?
<Langjan> RTFK
<Kilos> read the freeking keyboard
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> Read the Freaking Source/Spec/Screen
<Langjan> Ek kry sooibrand van al die Ingels
<Langjan> Hi Maaz 
<inetpro> die ander ene is RTFM
<inetpro> M = Manual
<Langjan> manual
<inetpro> of M = man page
<Kilos> oom jan het jy n spaar pc waar jy iets kan toets
<Kilos> dis 14.04 lyk my maar lyk soos gnome2
<Kilos> hier is n tannie hier wat dit bewerk
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom nie net Ubuntu Mate nie?
<Langjan> Wel my skootrekenaat loop op 14.04, wat wil jy toets?
<Kilos> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/sushi-trusty-rc4-i686-3.13.0-49-2014.04.2.iso
<Kilos> sy probeer alle bugs regmaak voor sy dit release
<Kilos> melodie  learn afrikaans quick
<Kilos> langjan is 72
<melodie> do I?
<inetpro> Kilos: sy sit seker daar en vertaal die hele gesprek :-)
<Langjan> Beter so as dat ek sooibrand kry
<Langjan> Kil
<Kilos> im trying to get him to try bento for you
<Kilos> melodie  are you wearing out google translate
<melodie> Kilos what is to be said about Bento is that it is aiming to be super fast and also to be a very easy basis to make it whatever you need to, ie: internet cafe (done before with mkahawa), install gnome apps, install kde apps, without any trouble and can also be used to make your own remixes that works too
<melodie> Kilos "wearing out google translate" ? what does that mean?
<Kilos> Langjan  ^^
<inetpro> sorry melodie but you'll have to translate that to Afrikaans for oom Langjan
<Langjan> Kilos, ek gaan nie nou daai iso aflaai nie my data vir die maand loop naby einde en ek het nie nou tyd of lus vir sulke toetse nie
<Kilos> translating all the afrikaans
<melodie> Langjan I don't know afrikaans at all
<Kilos> ok maar spaar die lienk toppie
<Langjan> Sounds good MEL BUT NO RIGHT NOW
<melodie> I am French and use English to communicate to the rest of the world
<Langjan> sorry I ht caps lock instead of tab, melodie 
<melodie> Kilos what could become soon an issue is the efi/uefi thing, as Bento does not have the packages for it installed, but I'd like to find testers for that then will try install the packages prior to build
<inetpro> melodie: oom Langjan is probably the most senior member of our team here
<Langjan> Im Afrikaans and use Afrikaans. Even the Japs are learning it now
<melodie> Langjan caps-lock day is paste ^^
<Kilos> you need someone with new pc then melodie  
<melodie> Langjan I'm not Jap :-(
<Langjan> what does that mean melodie ?
<melodie> Kilos and not afraid to do breakage too
<Kilos> he breaks things often melodie  
<melodie> Langjan I am new on the za and africa chans and I have not learned new languages since a long time
<Langjan> Die boeremanier, ordentlik
<Kilos> but thats good because then he comes here
<Langjan> Jy lieg nou
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i love this channel
<inetpro> oom Kilos hy gaan jou begin vloek nou
<Kilos> nee nee hy dink altyd van die toekoms
<Langjan> melodie,  im saying Kilos  is liar
<Kilos> boere are clever people
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> because toonight I came in peace, not in pieces
<Kilos> they dont burn bridges they might need to come back over
<melodie> is afrikaans a mixture of languages? 
<melodie> it looks like english, german and northern languages
<Kilos> it is what developed from dutch here
<Langjan> No, it's the youngest new language in the world
<melodie> ^_o
<Langjan> Kilos,  nou soek jy k.k
<Kilos> dutch and english and some other languages too i think
<Kilos> ol
<Kilos> lol ook
<Langjan> That's why the University of Japan has started an Afrikaans faculty 
<Kilos> Langjan  dit you save that link
<Langjan> and are working on an Afrikaans / Japanese dictionary, inter alia
<Langjan> The iso?
<Langjan> No but I will for future reference
<Kilos> yes man
<Langjan> melodie,  is it a good place for new lubuntu users to start?o
<inetpro> Rich in idiom and emotion, Afrikaans was born 340 years ago in the homes of South Africa's white Dutch, German and French settlers. Not only is it the world's youngest national language, it is one of the smallest, with just 13 million speakers
<Kilos> did you enjoy 10.10 Langjan  
<melodie> Langjan wait
<Langjan> I have a candidate but have contemplated mint for him
<Kilos> nono man
<Kilos> im running it and it is good
<melodie> Langjan he can use Lubuntu, Xubuntu, or Mint, and if the machine has low resources you can try Bento
<melodie> the Trusty version will be finished in not long I think
<Kilos> and melodie  is very helpful with help
<melodie> is a RC now
<Langjan> Whaats an RC?
<inetpro> melodie: what is the size of your ISO?
<Kilos> 500
<Langjan> remember I'm an old toppie, not used to this jargon
<Langjan> RC?
<melodie> inetpro it's 455 but a RC does not have all the needed packages yet 
<melodie> ie : no codecs
<melodie> release candidate, testing
 * inetpro will probably have to test it at some point
<inetpro> or I'll never hear the end of it from Kilos
<melodie> rc4
<Kilos> 469meg inetpro  
<inetpro> don't have enough data to download but maybe at work later in the week
<inetpro> or late at night
<Kilos> uses openbox thing over ubuntu
<Langjan> melodie,  I want him to migrate as effortlessly as possible, he does not have time to mess around with systems, is a serious writer and academic
<Kilos> look squite cool too
<Langjan> has sufficient resources
<inetpro> Langjan: what is he using at the moment?
<Kilos> it comes with all the office stuff as default
<Langjan> Win, I suspect Win 7
<Langjan> not sure
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i think the 10.10 interface was easiest to migrate with
<Langjan> Perhaps I should check on all his data, resources current OS then get back
<Kilos> only the stuff is at the bottom here
<inetpro> Langjan: if he has proper hardware I would recommend KDE every day
<Kilos> menu button where win start button
<melodie> Langjan the best for him is what you know best, because you are the one in charge to help him after migration
<melodie> this is the most important thing to know about helping new comers
<inetpro> but I would still recommend LTS releases rather than anything else
<Langjan> That was in my head also melodie 
<melodie> if he can ask help on forums ? if he can ask help on chans ? if he can't can you help him as many times as he will need?
<melodie> and if he is far can you install tiny-vnc or teamviewer and help him remotely?
<melodie> can he learn basic administration, are you going to setup the updates to be automated? 
<Langjan> Yes except that he is 2 hours from me so yes, teamviewer will be great 
<Kilos> melody he can install teamviewer and you can help
<melodie> do you need to check the frequency updates are going to be setup for him in the gui tool meant for that ?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i was planning that but it works good
<melodie> Kilos sorry I don't have experience with teamviewer but I guess it should not be difficult to find instructions on the website itself
<Langjan> melodie,  I need to acquaint myself with auto updates
<melodie> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<Kilos> teamviewer is simple
<Kilos> you take over the other pc as admin if you know the password
<melodie> https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/index.aspx
<melodie> Langjan what if you try Bento remix for yourself, and see if it could fit the need? that's to say if you get along well with it?
<inetpro> connections are routed through TeamViewer GmbH's router network 
<melodie> I have installed it to several end user's machines around my place and it's been fast enough to get them used to it (the precise version)
<inetpro> and have been used to commit fraud via telephone calls
<inetpro> Kilos: be warned ^^!!!
<Langjan> melodie,  frankly I dont have the time or inclination to get into an unknown OS at this stage 
<Kilos> i dont make fone calls and only allow known peeps to see my pc
<inetpro> jaja
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> only one ever viewed here was fly
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
 * inetpro justsaying
<melodie> Langjan it looks like Lubuntu has a similar feel and is lighter
<melodie> Langjan maybe later, when the full blown will be out then? :)
<Langjan> Kilos,  is there a difference? Lmga
<Langjan> OK will keep in touch melodie 
<Kilos> difference in what?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> dom en gek
<Kilos> ya man
<Kilos> the stupid oke loses one wheels nuts but the fool showed him to take one off each of the other wheels for that wheel
<inetpro> lol
<melodie> Langjan may I? Here is a full presentation of the Precise when it was just a rc: http://linuxvillage.org/en/2013/11/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/
<Langjan> Ok thks melodie  will have a look
<Langjan> Guys I'm gonna love and leave you before I get the urge to break something
<Kilos-> ok toppie
<melodie> :D
<Kilos-> stay well
<inetpro> nag oom
<Langjan> Thanks you also
<inetpro> Kilos: wat het jy gebreek?
<Kilos> melodie toppie =very old man
<Langjan> lekker werk en dan slaap julle 
<Kilos> i went to bento to make screenshot
<Langjan> wies die vom?
<Kilos> oom man kan jy nie deur typos sien nie
<Langjan> nee 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lekker slaap vriend
<Langjan> dankie jy ook my pel 
<Kilos> sien jou weer binnekort
<melodie> Kilos thanks
<Kilos> hopelik voor jy iets breek
<Kilos> np melodie  
<Kilos> we will find peeps to try
<Kilos> it works good for me
<Kilos> and uses same ubuntu repos so everything one needs is available i think
<Kilos> inetpro  at wget -c
<stickyboy> Kilos: What kind of Internet do you have at the house?
<Kilos> 3g
<Kilos> thats why i dont do youtube or such things
<inetpro> stickyboy: what do you have?
<melodie> Kilos I have done a full upgrade to Vivid on one of my installs, it didn't break anything
<Kilos> with bento melodie  
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yah, I was wondering if you had restrictions (I wanted you to test wget speed to ZA Ubuntu mirrors).
<stickyboy> inetpro: At my house in Nairobi I have 10mbps cable.
<melodie> and if we find a willing tester for uefi I will make a special version for that, only for testing (same as your's no extra packages, just the added grub-efi and such)
<Kilos> we use kenya mirror stickyboy  
<melodie> Kilos of course with Bento
<stickyboy> Kilos: Whoa, really? Damn...
<inetpro> stickyboy: wow! What do you pay for that if I may ask?
<melodie> do-release-upgrade -d ( a few days ago just before Vivid came out)
<Kilos> we use symmetrias mirrors
<Kilos> i ry stick to lts melodie  
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> even have 12.04 running still
<melodie> Kilos and the Precise version can work on machines with the crummy old Sis chipset (possibly the packages for graphics are fit, whereas the ones in Trusty not anymore)
<stickyboy> inetpro: Uh... 4300 KES (~550 rand?).
<inetpro> nice!
<Kilos> mine has sis
<stickyboy> Kilos: Why do you guys use Symmetria's mirrors? I'm super curious...
<Kilos> because our main 2 arent maintained
<melodie> Kilos I have to test ahead, because Vivid has now the packages I've been wanting in the repos for so long, so I test (and the next Openbox is also on test in that one machine)
<Kilos> yes melodie  but one needs uncapped to play like that
<melodie> Kilos also Bento Precise is available in several versions and can be used, if you don't need all the very latest apps (it can last until 2017)
<melodie> Kilos what is "uncapped" ?
<Kilos> i used to clean install each release but data costs killed me
<Kilos> no limit
<Kilos> i try go 2 months on 2g of  data
<gremble> o/
<melodie> Kilos in the coming times you would want to send me your mail address and I could post CD's or a USB stick with ISOs on it, and you can share them around
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<melodie> or to someone in charge who can spread them to you and to the LoCo
<gremble> Mailing won't work
<gremble> :x
<melodie> gremble ?
<melodie> how long does it take?
<Kilos> melodie  our loco cover about 2000ks of land
<stickyboy> Kilos: Wow, what's happening that the ZA Ubuntu mirrors aren't maintained? That's a sad state of affairs.
<gremble> The South African Postal Service is probably dead
<stickyboy> https://www.23andme.com/gen101/snps/ What is a SNP?
<melodie> uh?
<stickyboy> :P
<Kilos> yes thats why we pointed them to andrews mirrors
<stickyboy> I got my genome sequenced last week.
<gremble> That's nice
<stickyboy> melodie: Where are you living?
<gremble> melodie: The South African postal service hasn't worked for more than a year, I think
<melodie> stickyboy south west France
<gremble> Mail is dead
<melodie> Kilos do you confirm?
<Kilos> yes i didnt get my mark signed certificate
<melodie> when was it sent to you?
<Kilos> about 2 months ago
<gremble> About 10 000 students at the university of pretoria did not get their acceptance letters last year :P
<melodie> aha
<melodie> gremble wao !
<stickyboy> melodie: Oh!
<melodie> what does Canonical do for that?
<Kilos> times are touch in za with all the strikes
<melodie> well he is from South Africa after all!
<Kilos> they only send one
<melodie> aha
<melodie> Kilos do you know when it has been sent?
<Kilos> no melodie  i havent asked even
<melodie> oh 2 months you said
<Kilos> yoo sad
<Kilos> thats when i asked for one
<melodie> so you don't know when it was sent
<melodie> well well
<Kilos> no
<melodie> I guess each country has it's own special set of issues
<Kilos> yeah
<melodie> we should adress them in a wordly social bugzilla 
<melodie> and submit patches ! 
<melodie> :D
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> The US does that with armed drone strikes
<gremble> I don't think it works well
<melodie> gremble awful
<melodie> the result are awful on both sides I have read their pilots get nervous breakdowns
<gremble> Yup. 
<gremble> Killing is not nice
<melodie> Kilos do you think private companies work better?
<Kilos> yes here they do atm
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, I know the fly will hit me for saying this but you might want to wait just a bit before upgrading to Kubuntu 15.04
<Kilos> but all poloticians are crooks and liars
<Kilos> im happy with 14.04 inetpro  
<Kilos> i read some stuff about plasma5
<Kilos> politicians
<inetpro> still has a few stability issues that I haven't quite figured out yet but not very serious
<melodie> Kilos I was wondering if creating or using a non for profit existing association could put distros isos and so one on amazon and have them sent directly for small fees, could help
<melodie> how long would it take to be delivered from there?
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and it only has a few widgets by default, not sure if you use those
<Kilos> melodie  we have a very large country and if the post office probs continue we wont even be able to mail out the 16.04 official dvds
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> melodie: you trying to change our channel to a LUG?
<Kilos> i added some for some or other reason
<gremble> >.<
<inetpro> gremble: sshhh
<gremble> In all technical definitions of the term it is one :/
<gremble> haha
<melodie> inetpro I am not trying anything, just exchanging ideas about how to better make the people benefit of Ubuntu and variants
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> clever girl :-)
<melodie> Kilos ok the postal service is a big big problem. Maybe another idea coming, not sure:
<melodie> the people all around the country have cars don't they?
<gremble> I have one!
<gremble> I go on holiday..I mean a trip to get the CD's in France and bring them back
<gremble> I will need a sponsorship though
<gremble> viva-ubuntu
<melodie> :)
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> there are countries in Africa where the situation isn't that bad
<inetpro> Kilos: he needs membership for sure
<Kilos> who
<inetpro> Kilos: gremble
<Kilos> oh ya
<gremble> :x
<gremble> I said nothing
<melodie> Kilos you are working on getting people in touch if each one brings his CD's and isos to install parties you will at some point have a mean to spread the distros around
<inetpro> with bright ideas like that we can not afford to loose him
<gremble> inetpro: whatever happened to the documentation project that was on the mailing lists?
<Kilos> melodie  za is 2000 kilometers top to bottom
<melodie> twice larger than France
<Kilos> and not much less side to side
<melodie> do people do co-coaching with their cars?
<melodie> not the right word
<melodie> seeking for a better one
<melodie> co-driving?
<gremble> France is larger than ZA
<gremble> I do
<gremble> Carpool 
<melodie> the idea is there
<melodie> Kilos what if I produce zsync files for Bento, would that help you keep it up to date?
<Kilos> yes that will work
<melodie> I mean you could get new isos by using zsync which would reuse your original iso to create the new one, downloading only the missing part
<melodie> ok will do then
<inetpro> melodie: he survives on 2GB of data for two months
<melodie> don't remember how to do that but I'll poke the people at #phillw
<melodie> inetpro my!
<melodie> inetpro are you also in SA ?
<gremble> Uhm If you are really so hard up on internet data
<gremble> I can download new ISO's and bring them to you, Kilos 
<inetpro> melodie: yes... and the 2GB of data costs him R150
<melodie> inetpro R ?
<gremble> Rand
<gremble> it is our currency
<melodie> I guess so
<Kilos> i have the testing iso , surely i can just keep upgrading
<gremble> It is worth a 14th of an euro :P
<melodie> how long can eat a 4 persons family with R150 ?
<melodie> that will tell me more 
<gremble> You could feed 3 of them I think
<gremble> for a smallish meal
<Kilos> 1 hamburger is about R50
<Kilos> a bucket of kentucky R200
<melodie> well here I pay 35 euros per month for a adsl connection, with fix line phone for France and several countries in Europe and illimited calls to mobiles in France and in some countries in Europe. It's not limited in data
<melodie> Kilos kentucky?
<Kilos> wow no kentucky fried chicken in france
<melodie> and with 35 euros I buy enough food for one week for 2 to 3 persons
<gremble> That is not a bad deal in SA terms 
<melodie> Kilos I just don't know the word
<inetpro> a good deal that
<gremble> KFC
<melodie> Kilos is that what the server at
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I don't go to KFC places
<Kilos> they make the best chicken
<melodie> nope
<gremble> Quite the culture clash here this evening
<gremble> Glad I decided to come visit
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: when last did you have KFC?
<melodie> I do, when I buy organically grown up chicken!
<melodie> :D
<Kilos> when ian last came
<Kilos> we never buy it
<melodie> Kilos gremble said he can get the ISOs to you
<melodie> do we have a deal? :D
<Kilos> yes melodie  but i am out on a smallholding without transport
<gremble> You're less than 10km's from me
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> so better he can hand them out
<Kilos> oh thats good to know gremble  
<Kilos> BUT FROM HERE I CANT DELIVER THEN FURTHER
<Kilos> oops sorry
<melodie> lol
<gremble> Wow
<gremble> Got so angry for a moment there :P
<melodie> but gremble and you can organise meetings and deliver further
<Kilos> why?
<gremble> I thought you wanted them 
<gremble> If you don't want them, I guess I can hand them out to whomever wants them
<melodie> I'll just leave you guys alone with the testing from now on and will give you the message when the full blown are ready for the desktops
<gremble> Don't leave us alone :'(
<Kilos> oh you mean the next one gremble  
<inetpro> superfly: KDE connect is awesome on 15.04
<Kilos> i have the testing version
<Kilos> the fly is sick in bed inetpro  
<Kilos> most likely lurking on mobile
<inetpro> Kilos: the poor dude
<Kilos> ya he gets sick too often
<melodie> gremble I mean I won't bother you with multiple downloads and testing
<gremble> AH
<gremble> Too be honest, I have no idea what is really going on here. I read that someone wants a download, and I offered to do it. I should probably have made sure what I am signing myself on for
<gremble> :P
<melodie> Kilos has tested the 32bits and found it works fine, connects the internet on his 3G fine, he discovered that the codecs for video and sound aren't there yet : it's good enough for me. I can poke the guys at the ubuntu-fr.org forums for more testers 
<melodie> and see how things go from there
 * gremble suddenly understands
<gremble> Ok
<gremble> I get what is going on now
<Kilos> yay
<melodie> gremble summary for you: http://linuxvillage.org/en and http://linuxvillage.org/en/2013/11/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/
<melodie> one of the fastest Ubuntu spins
<Kilos> melodie  get them to put in bell.ogg as xchat default sound
<melodie> and started on the Launchpad as a project too:
<melodie> Kilos where can I find a sample for bell.ogg ?
<Kilos> in old ubuntu cds
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/bento-dev
<melodie> I don't know if I still have one, I would need to check
<melodie> how old?
<Kilos> inetpro  tell where
<melodie> I guess I may have kept the very first ones
<Kilos> oh i can mail it to you melodie  
<melodie> ok
<gremble> Ah. you manage the bento distro, melodie?
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/~meets
<inetpro> melodie: you looking at making that into a full blown official derivative as well?
<melodie> gremble I started to work on that many years ago and ported it to Ubuntu in 2012 only
<melodie> inetpro I would like to, but I don't know yet if it is technically possible, I'm working on it (and I'm opened to tech help and suggests)
<gremble> Ah okay. looks something like crunchbang (before it ported off ubuntu to debian)
<gremble> It's nice. I will certainly keep this in mind
<gremble> when talking to ubuntu-people
<melodie> gremble crunchbang didn't use the same programs to get the dynamic menus
<gremble> Nope
<melodie> in this Bento is much much closer to the end users
<gremble> Ah okay
<melodie> the first aim was to make Openbox easy for all
<gremble> Looks nice though
<melodie> children, anyone
<melodie> and this is very easy, and yet, still a work in progress as the next step will be to write a good documentation, so that the people know how to tweak it to their liking, without even having to ask how to do it
<Kilos> melodie  didnt you go to the link i gave you for the fly
<melodie> Kilos perhaps not, can you give it again? not sure I saw it
<melodie> Kilos which fly?
<Kilos> only one fly here
<Kilos> https://www.flickr.com/photos/who_da_fly/page1/
<Kilos> thats the baby thats always in his arms
<melodie> I'm looking
<melodie> who is it?
<inetpro> melodie: that would be the openlp dude
<inetpro> and the nomanini guy
<melodie> Kilos https://www.flickr.com/photos/who_da_fly/16918335191/
<melodie> I know this plant I was in vacation in south east France in a place where it grows
<melodie> inetpro what are you talking about?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> melodie: superfly
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> inetpro I am talking about Kilos's pictures :D
<Kilos> that looks like wild fig i think
<melodie> it's not, I think
<inetpro> melodie: those are not Kilos' pictures
<melodie> inetpro no?
<melodie> what is this burning fire? accidental? 
<inetpro> who_da_fly = superfly
<Kilos> no they are the fly's family and home area in capetown
<inetpro> melodie: https://www.google.com/search?q=fire+cape+town
<Kilos> melodie  you must slow down
<Kilos> he told you this afternoon he had a baby in his arms
<melodie> Kilos I know but I have just understood a few things about the product his company works with
<melodie> now I get it
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I leave to do some haskell and when I come back you're sharing pictures of burning babies. 
<gremble> reedeeculous
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> roflol
<Kilos> gremble  no babies burning man
<Kilos> that was all those big fires around cape town a while ago
<gremble> Ah okay
<inetpro> actually make that https://www.google.com/search?q=fire+cape+town&tbm=nws
<gremble> I can't internet on this laptop other than IRC
<gremble> because modern browsers have gotten too big :(
<inetpro> gremble: wow, what you running on?
<gremble> Celeron something-something with 2gb of RAM and a 40GB HDD
<gremble> Chrome uses it up
<gremble> Firefox just gives it up for a bad job
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> melodie how well do you know that plant
<melodie> not very well
<Kilos> it is called wild fig here and can be used for bluebottle stings
<Kilos> portugese man of war
<gremble> Doesn't the wild fig grow in mountainous areas?
<melodie> when I was a child, I was staring at it, squashing one leaf to discover the feeling and always thought it looked like green french frises
<Kilos> it grows on the beach in natal
<melodie> gremble in France it grows near the seaside in the south west part
<Kilos> instant cure for bluebottle stings
<gremble> What I find to help a lot for bluebottle stings is to not go into the ater
<gremble> water*
<gremble> Incidentally, that also helps for sharkbites
<melodie> what is that bluebottle stings?
<Kilos> lol
<melodie> let me check the dictionnaries?
 * inetpro goes to make his self some coffee 
<gremble> melodie: it is like a jellyfish that floats on the surface of the water
<gremble> a Man-o-war
<Kilos> http://www.mydr.com.au/allergy/bluebottle-stings
<gremble> Not the band, the collection of animals
<melodie> http://www.mydr.com.au/allergy/bluebottle-stings
<melodie> found the same o_o
<melodie> horror !
<Kilos> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/nsw/forget-what-youve-learned-about-bluebottle-stings-scientists-have-the-answer/story-fni0cx12-1226782266385
<Kilos> burns like fire
<melodie> I have to go cooking, bbl
<Kilos> used to be a lifesaver and beach bum secret
<Kilos> make nice food 
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I will do something fast and simple
<Kilos> fried eggs
<stickyboy> I had a calzone.
<Kilos> whats that
<Kilos> sounds like steroids
<melodie> that's a folded omelette I think or a folded pizza maybe?
<melodie> stickyboy ?
<gremble> Folded pizza
<stickyboy> melodie: Indeed. :P
<stickyboy> Pizza
<melodie> :)
<inetpro> melodie: you should get your Bento listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<melodie> inetpro I will tell gsilva
<melodie> as soon as the Trusty edition will be finished and really ready to go
<melodie> I don't know if the derivatives listed there are done with the launchpad build system or if some are done by hand on their local machines with tools such as customizer or ubuntu-builder
<melodie> and I am trying to learn new things to make Bento even closer to the official ones, so... perhaps not right away
<Kilos> just keep it light and fast
<Kilos> and add the sound files
<inetpro>  plenty others listed on that page, perhaps a good idea to join other teams and see how they do it
<Kilos> i go sleep.night all. sleep tight
<gremble> I don't think I like working with structured text
<gremble> Good night k...oh he left. I can't tab complete
<inetpro> gremble: why not?
<inetpro> gremble: with structured text you mean reStructuredText?
<gremble> Writing a simple library for handling JSON in haskell. And it is so tedious to make sure that your text represenation fits what is expected
<gremble> haha
<gremble> no JSON in this case
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> JSON still on my To Learn list
<gremble> Seems like a good way to send information back and forth
<stickyboy> gremble: I really like Markdown more.
<stickyboy> (than rst)
<inetpro> gremble: and the problem with it is?
<stickyboy> Oh, you didn't mean reStructuredText. hehe.
<gremble> I've never used restructured text
<gremble> my blog uses markdown as well
<gremble> but I am not talking about that :P
<inetpro> actually structured data 
<gremble> ^
<gremble> what I meant to say
<gremble> But didnt
<gremble> because dumb
<inetpro> thought that could a broad subject all on it's own
<gremble> Well, structured data is nice. Adding structure to text is less so
<inetpro> though*
<inetpro> gremble: I tend to agree on that
<inetpro> makes things very bulky
<gremble> Look at any programming language :P
<stickyboy> JSON is analogous to XML. :P
<stickyboy> For web services
<gremble> Fuck XML xD
<inetpro> uh
<stickyboy> gremble: Exactly. ;P
 * stickyboy is compiling neovim.
<gremble> I hate working with XML so much 
<gremble> :(
<inetpro> gremble: so what would you use in stead?
<gremble> An excuse
<gremble> and do something else
<gremble> XML is good what it does
<gremble> that is why we use
<gremble> it
<gremble> That doesn't mean that it is nice to work with :P
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro was hoping that he found another magic bullet
<gremble> Sorry :P
<gremble> Do you know what I find utterly fascinating about haskell? I can define a function called <>
<gremble> something like (<>) :: String -> String -> String
<gremble> So it takes two strings as input and returns a string
<gremble> amazing
<inetpro> yikes!
<superfly> then you get python where you  can put a literal string in the middle of nowhere, and Python says, "hey, cool!"
<gremble> Scripting languages are weird
<superfly> I haven't used Ruby, but from my experience Python is in a world of its own. it is one of the truly object-orentated programming languages. Java and C#, by comparison, are actually class-orientated
<superfly> hrm, JavaScript is similar to Python in that regard
<gremble> Isn't an object an instatiation of a class or structure?
<gremble> stickyboy: how is neovim so far?
<superfly> gremble: not necessarily. in Python, a class is actually an object
<gremble> Using c++, we were taught that a class is a class up until you create it at runtime, then it is an object that you manipulate
<gremble> Same goes for a struct
<gremble> Not having massive amounts of classes to contain all the aspects of your code is really weird for me still.
<gremble> OO-anonymous
<melodie> <Kilos> and add the sound files  || I'll publish a post to announce the next additions to the test iso, and you will hence be able to install just the needed packages, so you won't need to re-download the whole iso to update your computer
<melodie> and of course I'll always work on providing it as light as possible on resource
<gremble> Pushbullet is such a cool addon D:
<melodie> <gremble> Not having massive amounts of classes to contain all the aspects of your code is really weird for me still.  || what if you compared to music, which actually uses only 8 notes? (7 really)
<melodie> (just a thought, I don't code myself)
<inetpro> melodie: he's sleeping and not online
<inetpro> any more
<superfly> gremble: I had to re-learn OO when I started using Python
<melodie> inetpro ok, then he will read later 
<gremble> melodie: He won't :P It doesn't stay
<melodie> gremble what about the logs? (see the topic)
<inetpro> melodie: use the bot to give him a message
<melodie> how do I do that?
<superfly> gremble: or rather, I had to unlearn class-orientated programming and learn real OO
<inetpro> Maaz: tell melodie this is how you do it
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell melodie on freenode
<inetpro> melodie: you got that?
<melodie> nope
<Maaz> melodie: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell melodie this is how you do it" 1 minute and 8 seconds ago
<gremble> superfly: now I'm trying to learn class-orientated programming to learn strictly typed functional programming :P
<inetpro> now you did :-)
<gremble> I quite enjoy it
<melodie> inetpro is there a specific command?
<inetpro> melodie: Maaz: tell Kilos message
<melodie> or just /msg someone "the message" ?
<melodie> with a / ?
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> just start with Maaz
<melodie> Maaz tell gremble "<gremble> Not having massive amounts of classes to contain all the aspects of your code is really weird for me still.  || what if you compared to music, which actually uses only 8 notes? (7 really)"
<Maaz> melodie: Okay, I'll tell gremble on freenode
<melodie> inetpro seems simple! ^^
<gremble> it is
<Maaz> gremble: By the way, melodie on freenode told me "tell gremble "<gremble> Not having massive amounts of classes to contain all the aspects of your code is really weird for me still.  || what if you compared to music, which actually uses only 8 notes? (7 really)"" 15 seconds ago
<superfly> night all (again), I must go back to bed
<gremble> cheers superfly 
<inetpro> good night superfly
<melodie> night superfly 
<melodie> gremble inetpro had said you were sleeping
<gremble> Kilos is sleeping
<inetpro> ai! 
<gremble> I'm here still
<melodie> :)
<melodie> gremble so what about music?
<gremble> I am certainly thinking about sleeping, but I also have shit to learn
<melodie> 8 notes
<melodie> ^^
<gremble> Music only has 8 notes, but the sounds are different
<gremble> 7*
<melodie> technically yes 7
<gremble> so say A and A are the same note, they resonate the same, but they still sound different
<melodie> but 8 for the "gamme"
<gremble> You can tell the difference between a low A and a high A
<melodie> you can tell, hear, but can you define it? 
<gremble> And then you also have combinations that are important. Like a 4, 5 sound fine, but a 2 and a 7 sounds bad
<gremble> Yes, I can define it by the resonant frequency
<gremble> Middle C has a frequency of 261.626 Hz whereas the next C is 523.251Hz
<gremble> Next higher*
<melodie> gremble and aren't you amazed that such a small number of notes are allowing to produce infinite number of pieces of music?
<gremble> I don't think the musical sample space is infinite. 
<gremble> It is probably countable infinite
<gremble> countably*
<gremble> And that is still not just 8 notes
<gremble> Because you have the half-tones in there as well
<gremble> And a piano will be able to make more music than say a bass guitar
<gremble> (I'm being contrary for no good reason though, music is fantastic none the less, and I do get the point that you are getting at; that with a finite set, a practically infinite set of combinations can be produced)
<inetpro> wb hibana
<hibana> inetpro: thanks
 * hibana goes sleeping again
<hibana> good night
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> fp
<gremble> Don't swear. There are ladies in the room
<gremble> I think
<gremble> fuck
<inetpro> gremble: please don't use it
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Yes yes. I will behave
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> thank you 
<gremble> I'll try to, at least
<gremble> Writing code that I don't entirely understand and it compiles at the first go
<gremble> I don't know
<gremble> I just don't know
<inetpro> gremble: talk to a rubber duck
<inetpro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<Trixar_za> It's the talking cure for coding. If you explain it to a third party, you tend to see the problem more clearly.
<gremble> That is probably not a bad idea
<inetpro> of course you're always welcome to talk to us here :-)
<gremble> That is how I study math.. like a lunatic
<kulelu88> as long as you aren't coding Java. then GTFO
<gremble> kulelu88: I think you just stole my heart
<gremble> <3
<kulelu88> <3 <3 <3 bromance codemance 
<gremble> Its haskell doe
<gremble> I have a function called (</>) and (<>) without the () :D
<gremble> functions*
<kulelu88> show ta code: 
<gremble> paste.hskll.org/get/2529
<gremble> kulelu88: ^
<kulelu88> is that code :O
<gremble> It's both pretty and ugly at the same time :P
<kulelu88> what does the :: do?
<gremble> <function name> :: <type> -> <type>
<gremble> so it is like if you have void foo(bar, quux); in c
<gremble> where foo is <function name> and bar and quux are types. In this case void is the last one 
<kulelu88> I started seeing that when I saw your declarations of string
<gremble> that is the purpose of :: then. Splitting the name and types
<kulelu88> why are you declaring things that look like internal types?
<kulelu88> double, text, string, char
<gremble> Im turning them into Doc's
<kulelu88> don't you need overloading for that?
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> I made a tree data structure called Doc 
<gremble> that can hold a bunch of different things
<kulelu88> are you doing this for fun?
<gremble> Yes
<gremble> I am learning haskell
<kulelu88> yikes. 
<kulelu88> I couldn't "enjoy" learning these kinds of things
<kulelu88> or I could
<gremble> Why not?
<kulelu88> or I don't know
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I like it because it is very math-like
<kulelu88> my utility isn't very high when I code for fun
<gremble> Mine isn't very high if I have to code for business
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> I'd code if I have a distinct goal
<kulelu88> build an app, build a script, build a container
<gremble> I can't do much of that yet :P
<gremble> Hopefully by the end of the year I will have something cool
<kulelu88> containers are easy. 
<gremble> I can do containers in C++
<kulelu88> and if you can learn this kind of coding, building crud-stuff will be a breeze for you
<kulelu88> by "build", I mean: sudo docker run :D
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> sheesh my stomach is broken
<gremble> From?
<kulelu88> turkish food and beans 
<gremble> Beans, beans, the musical fruit. The more you eat, the more you toot
<gremble> My grandfather used to sing that to us
<kulelu88> yeah I can't eat that Koo stuff anymore. 
<gremble> Do you only eat fresh beans now?
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> is there a difference??
<gremble> Fresh beans come in a packet and koo beans come in a can
<gremble> ?
<kulelu88> aah ambiguity. I mean a difference on the impact on your stomach
<gremble> I have no idea :P
<gremble> You said you don't eat Koo beans, so I assumed that you had other beans
<kulelu88> I said I can't. I didn't say I don't :D
<gremble> Hahaha
<kulelu88> does tuks post a list of their alumni graduating each year?
<gremble> I have no idea
<gremble> Not anywhere where I have come across it
<gremble> Their site had a vulnerability that listed all of the alumni they've ever produced along with their email addresses, cellphone numbers and degrees
<gremble> But that was an accident I believe
<kulelu88> where was the loophole? clickup?
<gremble> No. Marketing department
<kulelu88> could easily be done through linkedin (well not as easy as a GET request)
<gremble> I only recently got LinkdIN to stop sending me emails
<gremble> I am staying so far away from them
<gremble> D:
<kulelu88> I need to get them to stop phishing info from my email address
<kulelu88> shitty tool that hasn't helped me once in life
<gremble> That is the worst kind of social network
<kulelu88> hows the student life?
<gremble> Busy. Fairly sure I am going to fail differential equations. Other than that, I am hanging on haha
<gremble> And I need to get a job. This private tutoring is leaving me more frustrated and broke than anything else
<kulelu88> wtw 300?
<gremble> :P
<gremble> wtw 286
<kulelu88> standard or fnb will have a gig for you. soulless good-paying work
<gremble> in second year?
<kulelu88> oh you're still there next year, ja. internship then :D
<gremble> Hmm. I will go have a look
<gremble> Soulless good-paying work is better than nothing
<gremble> There is a job at the university for a Senior Technical assistant, that basically uploads stuff to a CMS and "liasons" between Graduates and Staff, but they want a BSc degree and 3 years of experience in IT administration to consider an applicant for the position
<kulelu88> that's basically their way of promoting how important their degrees + exp mean. Find the main guy there and convince him to put in a good word. 
<kulelu88> finding work was so kak that I don't even work in the field I studied
<gremble> What field did you study and where do you work now?
<gremble> well, what field of work are you in now?
<kulelu88> commerce > IT
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> TMS I had linux going for me
<gremble> Learning Linux whas probably one of the best investements that I've ever made in myself haha
<kulelu88> yeah, it should be second nature to open the CLI and go "sudo ..."
<gremble> At the CSIR they lit up when I told them I knew linux, more so than when I said I can code in C/C++ and do mathematics
<kulelu88> They wouldn't even consider me cause of the mandate of hiring BSc
<gremble> It would be nice to get something there once I am done
<gremble> (although I would prefer to do something abroad for a bit)
<kulelu88> yeah, seems like a right of passage from some okes to go live in london/australia for a few years
<gremble> Germany as free university for even foreigners
<gremble> ;P
<kulelu88> my idea of greener pastures is Ballito right now
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> To each their own :P
<kulelu88> for now... 
<kulelu88> winter here is too kak
<kulelu88> how do you mentally encourage yourself to code more and watch less series?
<gremble> I don't like watching series, so it is not that difficult
<kulelu88> none of them? shit, I'm watching too many
<gremble> Sometimes I'll put Dr. Who on while I code, but that is rarely
<gremble> Coding is my meditation so I do that when I have other work to do, but I don't want to
<kulelu88> I need that power
<kulelu88> teach me sensei
<gremble> Haha. It's not that hard to fathom. Those guys that go to the gym for three or four hours a day don't just go to jack off. They have clearly set goals. Weekly, monthly, etc
<gremble> So when you take on a project such as learning a new programming language, it is important to have a set goal to reach for
<kulelu88> I guess the isolation bothers me. I enjoy pair-coding a lot
<gremble> I would like to make a rogue-like in haskell by the end of the year
<gremble> I pair coded once. We had to go outside to have a fist fight
<kulelu88> must've been an engineer
<gremble> Can't remember
<gremble> He kept using improper god-conditions for his state machine
<gremble> resulting in really shitty cascading if-statements
<gremble> If you like pair-programming though, you should take a look at Koding
<melodie> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<melodie> for all who need a full documentation as a downloadable manual
<melodie> 2 versions, one for printing and one for the screen : with clickable links in it, very handy
<gremble> That is quite nice
<gremble> Thanks melodie 
<kulelu88> melodie!!!
<melodie> welcome
<kulelu88> we should be welcoming you! bonjour
<melodie> I put them links and manuals in Bento 12.04, in a "Goodies" directory, and will do for Bento Trusty when ready too
<kulelu88> I don't see any part of Koding where I can pair-program
<melodie> salut kulelu88 
<kulelu88> melodie: correct me if I am wrong, but you are a gurllll?
<gremble> We used to pair program with Koding. If I recall correctly you can invite other people into your VM
<kulelu88> oh yes, that's how.
<melodie> kulelu88 you are right, a girl I am
<kulelu88> gurll on the interwebz *cry-face
<gremble> Sometimes I wonder if you are still stuck in the 1972 internet :P
<kulelu88> hey hey! I am just reliving the days of the guys who had the chance to say such things
<gremble> Meh. This VM takes too long to spin up
<gremble> But ya, Koding allows for collaboration
<kulelu88> virtualbox?
<gremble> Do you have a coding account kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> a Koding account? no
<gremble> Oh. Okay. Well, you can open your VM settings there and then share it with someone that has an account
<gremble> and voila
<gremble> Pair programming
<kulelu88> does it have chat support?
<gremble> as long as it is python, Ruby and some other things
<gremble> Yes I believe so
<kulelu88> python <3
<melodie> kulelu88 this sayd, guys are allowed to help here! :D
<gremble> But I think using a microphone and skype/teamspeak would probably be better
<melodie> we have cats to whip
<kulelu88> melodie: do you code also?
<melodie> https://launchpad.net/bento-dev
<melodie> kulelu88 didn't have time to learn, though I tried to start several times
<melodie> I just put up a shell script, it would be the first one :p
<melodie> to put the "receiv key" command line in it
<melodie> kulelu88 putting pieces together, http://linuxvillage.org/en/2015/04/sushi-trusty-in-test/
<melodie> it uses less ram
<melodie> it's easy for end users
<kulelu88> I'm trying to understand how you guys are building a distro without coding. Must be difficult
<melodie> it's openbox without a desktop manager
<melodie> kulelu88 of course it is difficult
<gremble> Distro's are mostly built with shell scripting, not coding so much
<melodie> I often read code though and I start to understand some parts in it
<melodie> also some people help me with this project when I meet with critical needs
<melodie> what helps me most is that I know the system well enough
<melodie> and key commands too
<kulelu88> I never knew it was possible to build a distro without having some programming knowledge. that's awesome
<gremble> I think I am going to do the sleep thing
<melodie> kulelu88 it's difficult, but I first had to learn many things
<gremble> I will probably see you guys tomorrow, unless I can talk myself into doing linear algebra
<melodie> gremble good night!
<kulelu88> yes, homework gremble 
<melodie> kulelu88 and I'm not building a distro
<melodie> I am using pieces from a distro and add some specific configuration 
<kulelu88> aah sorry
<melodie> also have been plotting these last 2 years to get the main components get into Debian so that it could be in Ubuntu after
<melodie> and continuing :)
<melodie> you can have a look here http://linuxvillage.org/en/downloads/
<melodie> kulelu88 what about you? which programming languages?
<kulelu88> melodie: Python, C, PHP, JS
<kulelu88> not proficient in any
<melodie> which one would you like to be best at?
<kulelu88> Python
<kulelu88> very easy to understand
<melodie> and how good are you with shell script? 
<kulelu88> not too bad. I can understand shell scripts
<melodie> I have been to a "coding 4 oclock" with kids
<melodie> we did "codecombat.com"
<melodie> ld
<melodie> :D
<kulelu88> your kids?
<melodie> http://codecombat.com
<melodie> my teen son along with kids going there
<kulelu88> oh that's cool
<kulelu88> never seen this before
<melodie> then you might also like http://app-inventor.mit.edu and http://scratch.mit.edu 
<melodie> appinventor.mit.edu
<melodie> my bad
<melodie> kulelu88 are you playing with Code Combat now? :D
<kulelu88> no :D I am busy at work :P
<melodie> kulelu88 which timezone?
<kulelu88> +2
<melodie> so you work nightly
<melodie> it's 1:56 am here too
<kulelu88> I have flexi-time
<melodie> what do you do? 
<kulelu88> I work in IT
<melodie> why would I have bet? 
<melodie> what IT do you do? :)
<kulelu88> no idea :D
<melodie> monitoring networks? 
<melodie> XD
<kulelu88> analyst
<melodie> no idea??
<melodie> oh ok
<kulelu88> no idea = for your question :D :D
<kulelu88> "why would I have bet?"
<Trixar_za> Sounds like most Analysts I know
<melodie> Trixar_za tell me more :D
<kulelu88> hey Trixar_za you parking there quietly doing NLP on us :D
<melodie> Trixar_za what is an analyst doing ?
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-25
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> Maaz tell superfly time to wake up
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> hi Private_User hows things there
<Private_User> hey Kilos, things are still the same but all good, your side?
<Kilos> yeah fine thanks
<Kilos> you still on the cane farm?
<Private_User> yep but we might be moving to a resedential area soon
<Kilos> ok
<Private_User> gonna miss the privacy and space
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> yeah
<Private_User> so will have to start dealing with nosy neighbours
<Private_User> hehe
<Kilos> painful
<Kilos> going to tongaat?
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> you might get great neighbours
<Private_User> thanks will be an ajustment cause even the house is a bit smaller in square meters but maybe now I will be able to get broadband installed
<Kilos> yeah
<Private_User> lets hope hey neighbours can become very nosy sometimes
<Kilos> if you get enough peeps together you can get ftth
<Private_User> I would love that not sure if Telkom has deployed lines there yet
<Private_User> just realized I will also be missing the sea view we have
<Private_User> :(
<Private_User> but at least we will not be too far off just a quick drive away
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wbb
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<theblazehen> hi Cryterion
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<magespawn> good morning
<theblazehen> hi chesedo, magespawn
<magespawn> hey theblazehen, whats up?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> all prices up
<Kilos> and fuel going up again
<Kilos> try find accomadation near to where you gonna work
<Kilos> accommodation
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz spell accomodation
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Accommodation or accommodation
<Kilos> sjoe that dont look right either
<magespawn> Kilos: has to be close anyway, do not really want to deal with rush hour too much
<Kilos> need to wash my glasses or my eyes
<Kilos> that place is a mad house
<magespawn> i would try the glasses first
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> not much and you magespawn?
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Om Kilos , I forgot my iso at home , so waon't have feedback on how it works with a install yet
<mazal> won't
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi klaasvakie 
<mazal> Talking about mu cutom systemback iso btw. Want to use it to do my work pc
<mazal> my*
<Kilos> yeds i remember
<mazal> That's where the real test comes , if it can install
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<Kilos> does it make an iso with checksum
<klaasvakie> môre almal
<klaasvakie> so I installed 16.04 and trying the new unity
<Kilos> and? you like
<klaasvakie> so it looks like it grabs the "windows" key automatically
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it has another name in ubuntu
<klaasvakie> if i'm in virtualbox (fullscreen) mode and I press the "windows" key, I key the windows start menu and the unity HUD at the same time
<Kilos> i cant remember what
<klaasvakie> pretty irritating
<Kilos> file a bug report so they can fix it
<Kilos> still many bugs
<chesedo> hallo klaasvakie... welkom by ons channel en hou asb net jou slaap stof tuis :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<klaasvakie> otherwise it needs heavy use of compiz-tweak tool to turn into a usable desktop (for me of course)
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<klaasvakie> i cannot believe they took away middle-click paste
<mazal> Hi klaasvakie
<mazal> How is unity's speed and stability now ?
<Kilos> maybe you can add it
<klaasvakie> hi mazal
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> be good
<klaasvakie> Kilos, yes you have to do some gesettings wizardry to get it back
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<klaasvakie> mazal, it seems stable, uses a lot of ram though
<klaasvakie> 2.7Gb with the desktop up and my mail client open
<klaasvakie> a bit excessive I think
<mazal> I almost went with it, but decided to go K again
<mazal> Yeah that's a lot !
<theblazehen> Wow, more ram than low end computers have. Even windows 10 uses less
<klaasvakie> I usually use windowmaker as my WM, but I tried for a couple of hours to get unity-settings-daemon to do its magic inside another WM and then gave up
<chesedo> there was to be an issue somewhere, Unity uses around 500Mb RAM
<klaasvakie> the screen scaling in unity is GREAT though, i have a 13" laptop with a 4K display, so it is very necessary
<klaasvakie> I think that's the only reason I am putting up with it
<theblazehen> Wow. And I thought my 4k at 27" had a high dpi
<klaasvakie> previously I had to go and apply font/size settings seperatly to each app, now just one slider in one place --- fantastic
<klaasvakie> I really wish unity allowed the removal of the top bar though
<klaasvakie> it is so ugly, and it steals my precious vertical screen space
<magespawn> theblazehen: same old, same old, starting a new job in jhb towards the end of next month
<theblazehen> magespawn: Sounds fun! 
<pavlushka> Hey Kilos , how are you today?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka ok ty and you
<pavlushka> Kilos: better, :)
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> theblazehen: Hello! o/
<mazal> Lo pavlushka
<pavlushka> mazal: Hi How are you?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: How are you?
<theblazehen> Pretty good and you pavlushka?
<pavlushka> me great theblazehen ! :)
<mazal> pavlushka: no comment
<theblazehen> good to hear pavlushka!
<pavlushka> mazal: ???
<theblazehen> mazal: That sucks.. Hope things get better soon!
 * pavlushka that was a no comment, :p
<mazal> pavlushka: Friend of mine says I must not say negative things , so I can't say the truth and can't lie either and say it's going good ,  so now I revert to no comment.
<mazal> Morning theblazehen
<theblazehen> mazal: What's up? If you need to chat, feel free
<theblazehen> hey mazal
<pavlushka> mazal: getting close, :p
<mazal> getting close ?
<pavlushka> mazal: to what you have just said, though has a point, :p
<mazal> magespawn: you around ?
<pavlushka> mazal: looks like you are having a not nice morning! is it work?
<mazal> Can't talk about it pavlushka , ppl don't like it
<pavlushka> Okay, got it mazal , :p
<mazal> Oh man , keep putting wrong month number in every date today :P
<mazal> This is supposed to only happen in January
<mazal> Ok , so before I do a new install tomorrow , what does the experts say. 16gig pc , must I create a swap partition or not ?
<theblazehen> mazal: Maybe a 1 or 2 GB
<theblazehen> Let it cache unused applications to disk so it can cache some files
<mazal> K
<mazal> I have never seen my current swap being used so was wondering if it is really neccesary with so much ram available
<mazal> Will just make a 4gig one , that be ok ?
<theblazehen> Not even a few KB or MB?
<theblazehen> That's more than enough
<mazal> k thanx
<mazal> If all goes well this work pc must be done tomorrow
<theblazehen> cool
<klaasvakie> mazal, is it an SSD or not? I usually don't create swap on SSDs if I can help it
<theblazehen> klaasvakie: SSDs are more durable than you think
<klaasvakie> theblazehen, I've had too many fail on me
<theblazehen> http://ssdendurancetest.com/
<klaasvakie> If i'm doing something really memory intensice, I just create a swapfile on the fly.
<klaasvakie> dd if=/dev/zero of=bla.swap bs=1M count=8192; mkswap bla.swap; swapon bla.swap
<theblazehen> Or create it, and set swappiness to not write to it unless needed
<theblazehen> fallocate -l 2G /swapfile
<mazal> klaasvakie: nope , this one will be a normal hdd
<theblazehen> Does a spare file, no need to waste the writes on it
<theblazehen> sparse*
<mazal> Gonna miss my 14.04 though. Prefer this desktop look to 16.04
<mazal> But one must go forward
<klaasvakie> mazal, then I would do a swapfile
<mazal> copy that
<magespawn> mazal: with half my attention yes
<klaasvakie> theblazehen, didn't know about the fallocate trick
<klaasvakie> I like it
<mazal> Must just remember to bring the iso with tomorrow :P
<mazal> magespawn: I plan on doing a fresh install tomorrow with that custom systemback iso of mine. Will then see how good it really is and give feedback. The real test is in a install
<magespawn> yes indeed, are the machines similar in specs?
<pavlushka> Hi magespawn !
<mazal> Pretty much , one big issue might occur though. It has differen screen cards
<mazal> remastersys could never deal with that , will see what this one does
<mazal> If it works , I will be impressed
 * pavlushka me too!
<mazal> What a bargain if it does though. Will have all apps , updates built-in already , and all my personal configs build-in as well. Will literally not have to do a thing after install. Ecept put back backups
<mazal> except*
 * mazal asem in asem uit
<pavlushka> mazal, you can upgrade from 14.04.4 LTS to 16.04 (not LTS yet) by typing "do-release-upgrade -d"
<mazal> pavlushka: I prefer fresh install
 * pavlushka nods to your preference, that was just an opinion, :)
 * theblazehen almost never does a fresh install :) Unless I break my OS and fixing it will take too long
<mazal> I actually want to try that once , but I am scared jumping somany versions will break stuff
<mazal> I know for a fact that some of my apps has been descontinued
<mazal> Have a few that I can't install anymore
<mazal> But I really do need to look into that sometime , maybe from 16.04 then from there upgrade to 16.10 etc.
<theblazehen> I should probably also say that I'm using arch. But I did it with mint before without any problems
<Kilos> wbb
<mazal> Yeah !!! Finally after 4 weeks I might have hot water again :) Just got a phonecall the technitians comes tomorrow :) Now would that be great !
<pavlushka> \o/
<mazal> 4 weeks of no hot water is no joke believe me
<chesedo> mazal: have you suffered most from the showers or coffee? :P
<mazal> The 2 worst things was bathing and washing dishes. 2 everyday things that becomes a big issue suddenly
<chesedo> ouch for the bathing
<superfly> mazal: were you at least able to heat water in the kettle?
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell superfly time to wake up" 4 hours, 4 minutes and 1 second ago
<mazal> I literally had to plan every day so that I am able to shower at 1pm when day is at it's hottest. During the cold spells we had and when I missed my window I had to drive to friends to bath
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos too late
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<mazal> Hi superfly
<mazal> superfly: yes , kettle worked so coffee was sorted :)
<mazal> But completely useless for bath , takes too long too boil. By the time I have enough water it is cold already
<mazal> I wished I had one of those big urns
<superfly> so, one of my dad's friends, when they were students (and this friend was studying electrical engineering) didn't have hot water in his shower, so he hooked a kettle up under the spout...
<pavlushka> claps!
<mazal> So maybe by the end of this month all the broken stuff that started in Feb might finally be sorted
<pavlushka> mazal: look out for the fixed stuffs that might have started breaking again, :p
<mazal> Ok back to work. Backups done , standard iso downloaded if custom fails , build dock up to date. It be ready I think
<mazal> pavlushka: very true
<theblazehen> hey Private_User
<Private_User> hey theblazehen, long time no chat
<theblazehen> Yeah Private_User :) How are you?
<Private_User> hows it going?
<theblazehen> Pretty good and you?
<Private_User> not too bad hey
<theblazehen> Good to hear. 
<nlsthzn> sup all
<theblazehen> hey nlsthzn
<theblazehen> How's things going?
<nlsthzn> hey theblazehen ... all right (under the circumstances... due to the oil price the companies over here are starting retrenching shenanigans) :/
<nlsthzn> how about you?
<theblazehen> I'm doing alright thanks
<nlsthzn> good to hear :)
<Kilos> Maaz were they good
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, superfly on freenode told me "tell Kilos too late" 4 hours, 53 minutes and 38 seconds ago
<Kilos> aw what did i miss superfly 
<Kilos> afternoon all
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> ian hijacked my modem for the day to teamview and fix clients scanners and pcs
<magespawn> okay
<magespawn> get him to buy 2x the data he uses
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has left already
<Kilos> he often helps me with data so all good
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos ... guess who is still hanging around :p
<mazal> Hi nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> hey mazal , when I first saw the name I was thinking Maaz and was scared the bot had become self-aware or something :p
<nlsthzn> how are you?
<mazal> hehehe , ok and you ?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks
<magespawn> chat later all
<Kilos> nlsthzn who/
<Kilos> sorry i crashed
<nlsthzn> eh?
<nlsthzn> mazal looked like maaz :p
<Kilos> [17:05] <nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos ... guess who is still hanging around 
<Kilos> oh
<nlsthzn> oh...
<nlsthzn> I am still here :p
<Kilos> oh you talking about you
<Kilos> :D
<nlsthzn> yup
<kulelu88> hello
<Kilos> hi kulelu88 
<kulelu88> how do I register my username/password on hexchat?
<Kilos> pavlushka ^^
<kulelu88> am I showing as a registered user? 
<Kilos> no
<kulelu88> I remember getting cloaked by freenode
<Kilos> you need to find freenode tick it then tick edit
<pavlushka> kulelu88: you are not cloaked right now
<Kilos> and put in your password twice i think
<Kilos> especially server password
<pavlushka> kulelu88: can you remember your password?
<kulelu88> i'm copy pasting it from xchat
<Kilos> then you cloak before joining channels
<kulelu88> what is the setting? sasl? 
<pavlushka> kulelu88: ssl
<nlsthzn> in hexchat... make sure your username is the one you have cloaked and on server settings set the password 
<nlsthzn> server settings for freenode
<kulelu88> what's the login method? 
<nlsthzn> don't touch any of the hexchat settings and you are good to go
<Kilos> file- server list
 * nlsthzn goes back to youtube
<nlsthzn> batmetal waits
<Kilos> what you watching nlsthzn 
<kulelu88> but what is the login method? I did everything you guys said
<nlsthzn> sasl
<nlsthzn> sasl (username+password)
<nlsthzn> the default
<pavlushka> kulelu88: my bad
<nlsthzn> just make sure the username you log in with is the one that is cloaked
 * nlsthzn is just reading from his settings... which is the default and works :p
<kulelu88> oh no wonder it's not working, I can't extract the password from xchat
<nlsthzn> makes sense... copying **** gives you **** :p
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> now I can't recall my password
<kulelu88> it's saved somewhere
<Kilos> you can go to #freenode and ask staff to mail you a password change email
<kulelu88> I forgot which email I registered it on as well
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> how do I check?
<Kilos> go there and as staff
<Kilos> they will tell you
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> there you go
<kulelu88> Apparently we need to wait to send messages to the freenode channel
<kulelu88> im on xchat
<Kilos> oh
<kulelu88> trying to move to hexchat, cause this 1 isnt supported anymore
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> oh im early
 * Kilos waves to superfly
<Kilos> Maaz announce Monthly meeting here tomorrow night at 20.30
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting here tomorrow night at 20.30
<kulelu88> .
<Kilos> which one is which now
<kulelu88> .
<kulelu88> okay I found the password, but it's not registering auto when I login
<Kilos> is there only one place for password
<nlsthzn> make new cloak :pp
<nlsthzn> oh wait
<nlsthzn> never mind
<kulelu88> you can see that i'm cloaked after sending a nickserv message
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> there is no changing host message
<pavlushka> kulelu88: yes you are cloaked!
<kulelu88> i'm cloaked now
<nlsthzn> you put it in hexchat -> network list -> edit (server) -> password
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<kulelu88> which boxes do you guys have ticked?
<Cryterion> hi
 * Cryterion needs a new router
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> connect auto / use global user info / loginwmthod sasl (username and password)
<pavlushka> kulelu88: the manual login method is "/msg nickserv identify password"
<nlsthzn> add password the password field
<nlsthzn> profit
<kulelu88> can someone send me a screenshot of the top part of their settings? 
<nlsthzn> kulelu88, see previous message
<nlsthzn> how to send screenshot?
 * nlsthzn fails at internet
<nlsthzn> I have screenshot
<kulelu88> use the screenshot tool > select region > take screenshot
<kulelu88> upload to secure file-sharing service
<Cryterion> nlsthzn, my router fails at internet, grrr
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<kulelu88> with destroy option
<Kilos> why Cryterion 
<Kilos> reset
<Cryterion> old router, the good one blew up
<Kilos> oh my
<Cryterion> electrical storm, close lighting, router died
<nlsthzn> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cjs0qjsuzhvt4t9/Screenshot%20from%202016-04-25%2022-15-59.png?dl=0
<kulelu88> maybe the SSL thing is the issue
<Cryterion> so using an older one that has problems
<kulelu88> Cryterion, you need to buy a plug adapter with surge protectionm
 * nlsthzn might have copied the link as his new password as dialogue was open when I tried to paste it here >.<
<nlsthzn> sorry to hear Cryterion 
<Kilos> kulelu88 with ssl you must use another port
<kulelu88> i think the issue is the server I am joining
<kulelu88> sending a password over http is insane
<nlsthzn> freenode?
<Kilos> use port 7070
<pavlushka> Cryterion: then the old one is the good one, :p
<Kilos> whew im even more tired after this afternoons sleep
<kulelu88> Kilos: can you find out the exact server and port I should use for SSL?
<pavlushka> Kilos: not a problem, just chill, dont take the load, :)
<Kilos> i use 7070 and let client choose own server
<kulelu88> is anybody using ubuntu >14.04 ?
<kulelu88> that doesn't make sense Kilos . which server is in the settings?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> but for ssl that port 6667 doesnt work
<kulelu88> chat.freenode.net/7070 ?
<Kilos> ya
<kulelu88> ja, that's an http port
<kulelu88> let me try that
<kulelu88> brb
<kulelu88> wait, before i do that
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> do you have "use SSL for all servers..." ticked? Kilos 
<Kilos> i dont tick extra trhings
<Kilos> default settings as much as possible
<kulelu88> so the only tick you have is "use global user information" ?
<Kilos> im on konversation so dont see same things as you
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can have another look, http://imgur.com/a/IbvUW
<Kilos> mine shows one ssl block i tick that and change port number
<kulelu88> screenshot? Kilos 
<nlsthzn> kulelu88, you saw my screenshot?
<nlsthzn> I posted earlier?
<kulelu88> yep, you can remove it nlsthzn 
<kulelu88> from your dropbox
<Kilos> i dont even tick the skip network list on startup
 * nlsthzn goes back to \m/
<Kilos> kulelu88 nlsthzn pavlushka use http://pasteboard.co for screenshots
<Kilos> its in the topic bar
<kulelu88> no don't use that
<pavlushka> Kilos: alrighty!
 * nlsthzn uses what he has ... works as well :p
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> haha
<kulelu88> it's http
<Kilos> oh the bin
<pavlushka> Kilos: Wow http://pasteboard.co is smooth as pie
<kulelu88> maybe this might be better: https://www.file.io/
<Kilos> yes its superfly s
<pavlushka> Kilos: which one?
<Kilos> those in topic bar
<Kilos> the bin and the pasteboard
<kulelu88> we need to get superfly a free SSL cert
<Kilos> maybe pasteboard isnt
<Kilos> pro put it there
<pavlushka> Kilos: copy, :0
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> hello inetpro 
<Kilos> where is your pong
<nlsthzn> I sent a link to get dropbox to ubuntu mailing list once by mistake and because so many used it I have more than 16gb free storage >.<
<superfly> What do you mean? I already have one.
<superfly> in fact, http should redirect you to https
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: you may want to see this http://pasteboard.co/skps8fH.png, :p
<pavlushka> Hello superfly !
<kulelu88> that means pasteboard is not owned by superfly 
<Kilos> ok
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 26 April 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1MoSxpQ
<Kilos> pavlushka thats fb
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol
<superfly> negative, that's not mine
<superfly> I'm not that swishy
<Kilos> kulelu88 whats the hype about http now
<Kilos> you not sending sreious info
<Kilos> serious
<kulelu88> We all love https now. 
<Kilos> inetpro /me waits for pong
<Kilos> kulelu88 meeting here tomorrow night hey
<Kilos> chesedo are you prepaired
<kulelu88> noted
<chesedo> Kilos: not yet
<chesedo> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty chesedo 
<chesedo> weet oom veel van die g+ meeting event af?
<Kilos> my poor bent dongle cant handle being bumped
<Kilos> nee niks
<chesedo> brrr... sal dan maar vir inetpro moet wag...
<Kilos> hy kruip weg hier iewers
<chesedo> het ons n 'metal detector' of n 'radiation' een nodig om hom te vind :P
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he will say he isnt deaf, just ignoring us
<chesedo> Maaz: define ignoring
<Maaz> chesedo: Ignore \Ig*nore"\, v. t. [imp. & p. p. {Ignored}; p. pr. & vb. n. {Ignoring}.] [L. ignorare; pref. in- not + the root of gnarus knowing, noscere to become acquainted with. See {Know}, and cf. {Narrate}.] 1. To be ignorant of or not acquainted with. [Archaic] [1913 Webster]  Philosophy would solidly be established, if men would more carefully distinguish
<Maaz> those things that they know from those that they ignore. --Boyle. [1913 Webster]  2. (Law) …
 * chesedo guess he will have to wait a bit longer...
<Kilos> Philosophy would solidly be established, if men would more carefully distinguish those things that they know from those that they ignore
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> he must be eating or something
<Kilos> nono up to 8.30 is family time, after that is our time
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> he is scared he gets roped in to doing some work
<pavlushka> Kilos: do you have any meeting? cause its unusual of you being here till now, :p
<Kilos> no pavlushka i am just checking that things dont get ignored
<Kilos> some of the guys are old you know
<pavlushka> hmm...
<chesedo> pavlushka: you would find that funny if you knew how old Kilos is himself...
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> chesedo: sometimes I wonder if he is even younger than me or not???
<chesedo> pavlushka: doubtful
<pavlushka> very, :p
<Kilos> tonight im older
<Kilos> need sleep bad
<pavlushka> lol
 * mazal bekyk die besigheid
<pavlushka> Kilos: good, pleased to hear that, :p
<Kilos> the pro is waiting for me to leave then he will come add his 5 cents worth
 * pavlushka do I need to push mazal again?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Oi no , I am off 
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> nono
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<Kilos> wait
<mazal> ?
<Kilos> mazal 
<mazal> ja
<Kilos> you need to use english when pavlushka is here, because if he uses his language you will fall over
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> pavlushka say good evening in bangalori language
 * pavlushka rolling on the ground laughing!
<pavlushka> শুভ সকাল মাজাল!
<mazal> Well I did say night in english
<Kilos> ok mazal sleep tight lad
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<mazal> Lekker slaap oom
<mazal> Bye everyone
<pavlushka> mazal: wait, ok Good night, :p
<chesedo> pavlushka: was that hindi (how ever it is spelt)?
<pavlushka> chesedo: It was Bengali (Bangladesh), you can find it in keyboard layout list, :p
<chesedo> oh ok
<pavlushka> chesedo: or you can say Bangla, as we say it in Bengali
 * Kilos worries about pro now
<chesedo> pavlushka: i also guess that the 'g' has a gutteral unlike that of english's 'g'
<pavlushka> g used to link multiple letters to make it complex as Bengali is a complex script type language for computers.
<pavlushka> like " ক g ষ = ক্ষ"
<kulelu88> you in SA or bangladesh? pavlushka 
<Kilos> bangaloriville
<pavlushka> kulelu88: in Bangladesh.
<chesedo> pavlushka:  ח is the g right?
<kulelu88> whereabout in bangladesh?
<pavlushka> kulelu88: at 26.3308627,88.5388182
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> chesedo: I was referring to US intel keyboard layout mapping
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<chesedo> night oom Kilos
<pavlushka> Night kilos!
<pavlushka> night guys! have fun!
<chesedo> pavlushka: oh i see almost like an overlay effect
<chesedo> night pavlushka
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-26
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning everybody
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<anton_may> Good morning all
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> Oom Kilos , magespawn , I have feedback
<theblazehen> morning guys
<mazal> Mornings theblazehen
<theblazehen> You doing lright now mazal?
<mazal> okish thanx
<theblazehen> Glad you're a bit better :)
<mazal> Have oom Kilos been here yet today ?
<mazal> maaz tell inetpro " You were right about the hidden network icon. Fiddling with theme settings fixed it. Thanx "
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<chesedo> morning mazal magespawn anton_may theblazehen thatgraemeguy Kilos and others
<andrewlsd> Hi chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi chesedo, andrewlsd
<chesedo> mazal: he was here earlier
<andrewlsd> Hi theblazehen :- J
<chesedo> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> quicksynergy ftw.
<Kilos> im here guys morning to you all
<Kilos> dont forget meeting tonight
<theblazehen> morning Kilos
<theblazehen> Won't forget
<Kilos> hi theblazehen andrewlsd chesedo mazal 
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Oom Kilos , magespawn ---> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmvpxkc
<mazal> Morning chesedo , andrewlsd
<Kilos> oh is that systemback mazal ?
<mazal> Yes oom
<Kilos> cool
<mazal> Did the new install on my work pc this morning from my custom iso I made at home
<Kilos> ty for that
<mazal> imo it's better that remastersys was
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Much more user friendly and the option to transfer user settings is awesome
<mazal> It even has it's own built-in app to take the iso to usb which is a nice bonus
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> great
<mazal> And if you want to install ons some else's pc the user settings option can be disabled upon install and you have a new defualt user
<mazal> on*
<mazal> This will be my go-to app now for custom iso
<Kilos> nice
<mazal> I will just never give the iso unsupervised to someone else
<Kilos> nice to know
<andrewlsd> thanks mazal 
<mazal> The only install option that isn't there upon install that standard Ubuntu install had is the option to encrypt home folder. But I never use that anyway
<Kilos> nor do i
<andrewlsd> mazal: do you need to get systemback from a PPA?
<mazal> Yes andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> I usually set up encrypted "Private" folder.
<magespawn> hey mazal, that is good that it worked out
<mazal> hi magespawn , yeah worked great. No double doing everything on a 2nd pc
<mazal> Just pitty that I installed graphics drivers before I made the iso. That made me struggle a little
<mazal> I know it mustn't be done , but ya , blonde moment
<mazal> Thank goodness vir ctrl+alt+f2 and tty2 lol
<mazal> Morning MaNI
<magespawn> were the graphics drivers the only problem/
<magespawn> ?
<mazal> yep
<mazal> I must add though , I just did the 2 install options and checked all settings and stuff. Haven't heavily worked on it yet. I am back home waiting for the plumbers to install my geyser. Will start to heavily use it when back at work later
<magespawn> cool beans, just read the note
<mazal> Just quickly opened email and some apps to check if everything is there , then ran out of time and had to come home
<magespawn> time is always a problem
<mazal> When installing to same pc or pc with same graphics card then the craphics drivers shouldn't be a problem though
<magespawn> i would like to see things like wireless card drivers, and more complicated setups like raid etc
<mazal> I never install proprierty anyway , but on home pc I had to cos of gaming :P Sorry oom Kilos , moenie raas nie
<magespawn> but looks like a good system so far
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes seems ideal now remastersys is gone
<mazal> magespawn, yeah , that would be interesting
<mazal> Anybody with raid and wi-fo brave enough lol
<mazal> wi-fi*
<mazal> Kilos, and it's still new really , and actively developed and maintained. So might even improve more along the way
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> on a side note i am getting 15.51 km per litre
<mazal> wow
<Kilos> thats good magespawn 
<mazal> What car is that ?
<magespawn> 10 year old 1300 Ford Bantam
<andrewlsd> mazal: you could do a setup inside a virtual machine with two virtual disks to test the "raid" stuff.
<mazal> Sjoe , my old girl is only around 10km / litre
<andrewlsd> mazal: can systemback export its config as a text file, so that you can share the text file without having to have all the binary stuff
<magespawn> andrewlsd: also you could do a virtual setup for a distribution .iso 
<andrewlsd> ... ^ would be a great way of then running systemback and pointing it at a text file which would configure the end iso
<mazal> andrewlsd, not that I know of
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<mazal> Now that's an interesting name , hi paddatrapper
<Kilos> haha
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos. Thanks
<mazal> Welcome :)
<paddatrapper> mazal: always used to wear big shoes
<mazal> ah
<mazal> Reminds me of an ex of mine that called het pointy shows kokkerot trapper
<paddatrapper> And it's a nick that is almost never taken on any online platform :)
<mazal> shoes*
<paddatrapper> Haha yeah sounds like it!
<mazal> sigh , one of these days I will learn to spell
<mazal> When I asked het why she said cos the sharp points get's into corners easily lol
<mazal> her*
<Kilos> paddatrapper how did you find us
<andrewlsd> Hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> we have a meeting here tonight at 8.30pm
<Kilos> everyone welcome
<andrewlsd> mazal: new name for Chelsea Boots --> Kokkerot Trappers
<paddatrapper> Kilos: reddit. Saw a comment in /r/SouthAfrica mentioning here
<Kilos> cool
<andrewlsd> cool, never thought to look there.
<andrewlsd> Kilos: suggest you add that to the list of places to send "announcements" 
<Kilos> advertise us there
<Kilos> haha andrewlsd add it
<paddatrapper> https://reddit.com/r/southafrica/comments/4gh9ju/how_to_start_free_program_to_help_underprivileged/
<Kilos> reddit too wild for me
<mazal> paddatrapper, just be careful of maaz , he is very unique personality :)
<paddatrapper> mazal: I'll keep that in mind
<Kilos> paddatrapper kmf is doing ubuntuforlove
<Kilos> hopefully he gives feedback tonight
<mazal> maaz say hi to paddatrapper
<Maaz> hi to paddatrapper
<andrewlsd> kfm, hmm good oke!
<mazal> lol
<andrewlsd> meh. my turn to typo. "kmf, good oke!"
<andrewlsd> kfm is a ZA (Cape) radio station
<andrewlsd> :-/
<paddatrapper> Kilos: (wasn't my post), sounds good. Would like to get involved in something related to grassroots programming/linux
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> mazal: hey
<mazal> andrewlsd, just think how much fun cli is for me with my bad spelling
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: did you post that?
<paddatrapper> Maaz: my typo
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Huh?
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: no, but thought it looked interesting
<mazal> maaz don't be cheeky
<Maaz> mazal: Huh?
<andrewlsd> mazal: yuor sellnipg si nto a porlbem
<paddatrapper> Maaz: the hey was for you, not mazal
<Maaz> paddatrapper: One learns a new thing every day
<mazal> hahahaha
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<andrewlsd> mebbe I should sign up for `reddit`. Is there a Reddit-IRC bridge
<andrewlsd> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Yessir
<mazal> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> mazal: Okay
<mazal> maaz huge
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz big
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz bigger
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<Kilos> large
<mazal> oi
<mazal> maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you mazal
<mazal> dankie tog
<magespawn> Maaz tell zeorin i will be in jhb soon, maybe that coderdojo can get off the ground
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell zeorin on freenode
<Kilos> paddatrapper tell us a bit about yourself
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: not sure how you'd link the two - different goals (link aggregation vs conversation), but you could link to an online IRC client or something
<andrewlsd> ty, good perspective paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and if you are getting involved go to https://ubuntu-za.org and join us on launchpad and out mailing list
<paddatrapper> I'm born and bred Cape Townian, currently studying Computer Science and Engineering. Usually I run Arch, but needing to get used to Ubuntu because I want to do some porting of Ubuntu Touch
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Well, reddit is more compared to a forum than to irc
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, andrewlsd and mazal!
<Kilos> many of our guys are in CT
<mazal> maaz dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier mazal my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<magespawn> Maaz bosnack
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz botnack
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<mazal> maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<theblazehen> You *could* write a client in python, have it connect to irc to that
<magespawn> three tries on that one
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: I'm CT too.
<theblazehen> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: Q: "How do you know if someone is running Arch"
<andrewlsd> A: "They tell you"  :-P
<andrewlsd> I have been AnArchist too
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: for sure! How else are we supposed to go about it? :)
<andrewlsd> saw a lovely collection of Arch wallpapers. With stuff like "if it ain't broke, it ain't fun"
<andrewlsd> "yaour[t] turn"
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<paddatrapper> If I open my laptop and someone doesn't ask what distro I'm running, I get twitchy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for theblazehen!
<Langjan> Hi guys, hard-core Linux concept? http://mybroadband.co.za/news/wireless/162466-secret-south-african-network-connects-users-for-free-with-no-speed-limit-and-no-cap.html
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell Langjan ^^ beteken kyk bo" 1 day, 15 hours, 22 minutes and 58 seconds ago
<mazal> Môre oom Langjan
<theblazehen> Langjan: Check out hyperboria / CJDNS
<Langjan> Goeiemore mazal 
<paddatrapper> There's also one in Cape Town: CTWUG
<Langjan> Interesting
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper and thanks for the link (as well as welcome)
<chesedo> hopefully the OP will join us tonight
<paddatrapper> chesedo: thanks, anytime
<Langjan> Kilos, seems Maaz has forgotten the message you left...
<magespawn> paddatrapper: i believe there is also one in durban and richards bay
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<magespawn> i do not think they are as organised as ptawug though
<Langjan> Alles reg Kilos ?
<Kilos> ja dankie en daar?
<Langjan> Wat het ek gebreek?
<Langjan> Goed dankie
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Langjan> Just checking in, moet gaan eet, gesels later
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> i go fetch sheep
<Kilos> didnt get there yet
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos is die skape nou opgepas?
<Kilos> hulle hier nou ja
<Langjan> Wanneer braai ons tjoppies?
<Langjan> Of op die spit...
<Langjan> dan genoeg vir almal op irc, lekker...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> so nou
<Kilos> wat het jy gebreek
<Langjan> Ok ek moet gaan inkopies doen, sien jou later wanneer iets anders breek
<Kilos> mooi ry
<Langjan> dankie, mooi bly en laat weet van die braaidag
<Kilos> ok
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<anton_may> anybody got a box/pc/server outside the republic?
<nlsthzn> anton_may, yup
<nlsthzn> why?
<anton_may> kewl can you telnet to an ip for me?
<anton_may> and see if you connect?
<nlsthzn> I guess... the IP in SA?
<anton_may> yip
<anton_may> will pm
<nlsthzn> kk
<pavlushka> theblazehen: Hi , how are you?
<theblazehen> good and you pavlushka?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: I am okay, thank you, :)
<pavlushka> feeling a little sleepy, see ya, :)
<theblazehen> Cheers
<magespawn> on the road time, chat later
<Kilos> inetpro how does the weather look to you?
<mazal> Ai , oom Kilos , seems I have the same problem on 16.04 that I had on 14.04. Automatic updates not working.
<mazal> Notifier said nothing this week , so ran it manually in cli and there are updates.
<mazal> And the updater is set to check daily
 * nlsthzn is not sure how the updater works... perhaps it only auto triggers when there is a security update?  I can't remember when last I saw the updater to be honest mazal ... oh and hi
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> big storm brewing
<Kilos> power could go at anytime
<mazal> Ish I need 10 more minutes
<Kilos> inetpro go home now
<Kilos> quick
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> chesedo you got your stuff sorted??
<mazal> Looking rough here also , gonna start shutting down
<mazal> Bye for now
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<chesedo> Kilos: nope, had to fetch my bro from school...
 * chesedo thinks he might be in the same state as pro this evening
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ill be back just now, wanna change drives
<Kilos> chesedo G+ needs to be notified about tonights meeting
<chesedo> Kilos: done last night
<Kilos> why didnt it alert me
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ill just tweet as well
<chesedo> Kilos: sorry am having an is... brrr
<chesedo> Maaz: tell Kilos "sorry am having an issue with trying to figure out who all should be notified"
<Maaz> chesedo: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
 * Kilos came again back
<Kilos> chesedo ill try find the ubuntuza twit place
<Kilos> forgot password
<Kilos> i forgot what i used for iy
<Kilos> it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> glad to see you still here paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> chesedo whats happening with inetpro ?
<chesedo> Kilos: have no idea... maybe he got caught in the rain
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> inetpro please tweet meeting info on ubuntu-za
<Kilos> chesedo do you tweet?
<chesedo> nope Kilos, I only bark :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> ... i do tweet but do not have access to za's account
<chesedo> ... well tweet sometimes (think like about 10 in total)
<Kilos> i was trying to tweet to it
<Kilos> can one do that
<chesedo> no, you will have to tweet from it
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> stupid browser goes directly to mine so will need another browser to get there
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> or log out... or start a private session
<chesedo> hi kmf
<kmf> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> excited about tomorrow?
<kmf> yep ... just runnning around now :D
<kmf> at the moment ... I'm the only person going :)
<chesedo> in this weather :P
<kmf> and my family talk later :D
<kmf> sure
 * chesedo will be there... just have to leave just before 12
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> hey Kilos
<gremble> How are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> you here for tonights meeting
<gremble> Only by accident. 
<Kilos> 2 1/2 hours time
<Kilos> grrrr
<gremble> I am missing my fencing class
<gremble> because I don't want to drive in the rain
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> good ill arrange rain on meeting nights
<gremble> Did you just growl at me? haha
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> because you only here by accident
<Kilos> you have been neglecting us
<gremble> I read the list and I replied once. :< I haven't really had the time to be here that much
<Kilos> younare forgiven
 * chesedo now sees why Kilos has a hard time tweeting... it is far from growling :P
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> sien ons oom more by Ubuntu 4 Hope?
<Kilos>  nee seun ek hang tuis uit
<chesedo> ok
<Kilos> they working hard on xenial bugs
 * chesedo still has to upgrade
<Kilos> better to wait
<chesedo> na, just have to find some time for a clean install
<gremble> Can you do an update to xenial without reinstalling?
<Kilos> from 14.04 yes
<Kilos> or from 15.10
<gremble> Seems I am running 15.10 atm 
<gremble> I am so used to arch/debian. Ubuntu has some odd niggles, like uname is lsb_release
<paddatrapper> Kilos: of course. I'm quite enjoying this channel!
<paddatrapper> gremble: that explains why I get nothing from uname (been too lazy to Google)
<gremble> I don't understand how you can be too lazy to google. :P I've seen people use google to find the date. It has literally become our interface to any kind of knowlege
<gremble> knowledge
<paddatrapper> gremble: it was simply a passing curiosity at the end of an ssh session. My Internet history is full of DuckDuckGo queries for pretty much anything
<gremble> paddatrapper, Ah.
<paddatrapper> My Linux education was Internet, only now years down the line, am I starting to use man pages more
 * Kilos hates man pages
<Kilos> my man pages are called inetpro 
<chesedo> gremble: what do you mean "get nothing from uname"? mine has output
<gremble> Im not old enough to read the man pages yet
<Kilos> and im too old
<chesedo> lol, man pages can be fun once one uses the search
<paddatrapper> They are useful for when I'm on a very poor Internet connection
<gremble> Welp. chesedo just caught me out being an imbecile. I was in the wrong interpreter to run uname
<chesedo> that too
<Kilos> haha
<paddatrapper> Haha. Thought you meant no useful output
<gremble> It gives me my kernel info. Which is nice
<Kilos> what would you use uname for
<gremble> gremble@MostlyHarmless:~/haskell$ uname -a
<gremble> Linux MostlyHarmless 4.2.0-35-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 15 22:15:45 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Kilos> what will you do with kernel info
<gremble> Know which kernel I have
<chesedo> Kilos: to read the distro's /etc/lsb_* file mainly
<chesedo> or atleast i think so :D...
<Kilos> Linux T410 3.13.0-85-generic #129-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 17 20:50:15 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<chesedo> nope, am wrong
<Kilos> what can all that mean
<gremble>        uname - print system information
<gremble> that is what it does
<paddatrapper> Very useful too when troubleshooting stuff
<Kilos> lshw and lspci show me useful info
<chesedo> Kilos: for gremble it means that his clock is two hours ahead...
<Kilos> i dont troubleshoot i use kde
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> >.<
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<chesedo> nlsthzn: o/
<nlsthzn> \o
<gremble> It reads UTC time chesedo Not my time
<gremble> My time is fine
 * nlsthzn is the strong silent type
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> gremble: "22:15:45 UTC" - it is currently 20:15:45 UTC
<chesedo> like Kilos'
<paddatrapper> Interesting - on Android it simply returns "Linux"
<chesedo> maybe that is when the kernel was compiled...
<gremble> Tue Mar 15 22:15:45 UTC It is not the 15th of March either :P That is my kernel compile date
<nlsthzn> and it is def not 20:xx UTC anyway :p
<chesedo> paddatrapper: you are missing parameter flags - like 'uname -a'
<chesedo> lol, yeah... i seem to have added instead of subtracting
 * chesedo wbb
<paddatrapper> Good point
<gremble> I've been factoring primes by hand all day. I am guilty of that too :P
<paddatrapper> Linux localhost 3.0.64-CM-gfb6555f #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 10 12:16:06 PDT 2016 armv7l GNU/Linux
<nlsthzn> Linux vector-sigma 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 18 18:33:37 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nlsthzn> nice and fresh(ish)
<paddatrapper> Running 16.04?
<nlsthzn> yup
<paddatrapper> Can only download the ISO in a few days time, can't wait for the last windows machine I own to be purged
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> paddatrapper have you joined us on launchpad and the mailing list?
<Kilos> hi rwbx 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<rwbx> hi Kilos, this is my first time.. 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Mailing list yes, haven't had a chance to do launchpad yet. Need to get home first
<Kilos> cool make this your home channel
<paddatrapper> Hey rwbx
<rwbx> hey paddatrapper
<Kilos> rwbx how did you find us
<mazal> Evening all
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> This was a good day :)
<rwbx> i found out about the channel on the sa subreddit.
<Kilos> you didnt spend any money
<mazal> Nope oom
<Kilos> cool you are the second guy from there
<mazal> Hi rwbx , welcome ;)
<paddatrapper> rwbx: I also found it from there today
<Kilos> chesedo thats another place to advertise
<mazal> Kilos, I have hot water again , had a lovely lunch with a friend and a package came I was waiting for. Nice day
<rwbx> Hello mazal...
<Kilos> i wonder who posted there about us
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<rwbx> Yeah, that make the two of us paddatrapper..
<pavlushka> Kilos: where who posted?
<Kilos> in reddit
<Kilos> about our channel
<pavlushka> ah!
<paddatrapper> It was a comment on a thread in /r/SouthAfrica
<rwbx> Yeah on reddit in the south african subreddit, the post was from a dude who wanted to know how to start a linux programme to teach other people..
<Kilos> pity he didnt come here
<Kilos> we have a guy in durban working on something similar i think
<Kilos> i have to go eat
<gremble> I am applying for a job as a technical writer. I could probably do write-ups for something like that. It would definitely help me learn 
<rwbx> Lets just hope that he finds his way on here..
<chesedo> Kilos: i commented there on the thread that we have meeting tonight so he may join...
<chesedo> hope william makes it too then
<chesedo> lol @gremble for factorising primes
<rwbx> chesedo: is it normally this quiet or is it just me
<nlsthzn> chesedo, nice reply on reddit... I gave it an upvote :p
<chesedo> rwbx: it has actually been a very active day so far... some have up to 10 messages... and then there are days when someone needs help
<chesedo> nlsthzn: ty
<nlsthzn> np
<gremble> Chesedo, we took a detour to prime based cryptography in Algebra. Exploring some efficient methods for calculating whether a given number is in fact a prime.
<Kilos> chesedo you need to remind william via email to get him here
<chesedo> gremble: sounds like fun (guess the start atleast)
<chesedo> gremble: what's the module called, btw?
<gremble> chesedo, WTW 381 Abstract Algebra
<gremble> at UP
<chesedo> hi williamk
<Kilos> ohi williamk 
<williamk> Hi Chesedo Kilos
<Kilos> we are trying to find a guy that posted on reddit williamk that also wants to teach kids
<Kilos> hopefully we can get you two together
<Kilos> paddatrapper can you fing him for us?
<Kilos> pretty please
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> s/fing/find
<chesedo> Kilos: his nick is netscape101
<Kilos> i went to reddit once but irc is easier
<rwbx> he goes by the username  netscape101 on reddit
<Kilos> ping him guys
<gremble> There's his first problem 
<Kilos> explain gremble 
<Kilos> for me
<chesedo> his nick on freenode seems to be linux_mentor
<Kilos> there is lots of mentoring going around
<Kilos> someone even added me in linuxpadawan to go look for a mentor
<Kilos> my mentors are here
<gremble> It is just a dumb joke. Netscape was a really old browser. Like 1994 old
<Kilos> oh the thing that got win to build IE
<gremble> I think windows had IE by that time, but that was the direct competition for IE
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'll give it a try
<gremble> It turned into firefox later, if I recall correctly
<Kilos> i read something about that ya
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> It forked and then merged back or something
<gremble> It forked and then spooned
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aw i havent got that other thing with kfn on this drive
<Kilos> chesedo ask kfm to join us please
<Kilos> the popey thing
<chesedo> Kilos: he is here already
<Kilos> kfm hi there
<Kilos> did he greet?
<gremble> kmf*
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> ooops
<Kilos> someone today scrambled my brain with kfm
<chesedo> kfc
<Kilos> maybe the frog murderer
<Kilos> kfm is a radio station in CT
<gremble> Isn't a "paddatrapper" a kind of shoe?
<Kilos> ya big ones
<Kilos> size 13
<Kilos> oh my
<paddatrapper>  gremble It's a nickname relating to my shoes, yes
<paddatrapper> Yes it is
 * Kilos waits for hibana
<Kilos> i remember in the old days peeps spoke about paddaslagters as well
<Kilos> was a larger pocket knife than a bokslagter
<rwbx> TIL paddatrapper are big shoes.. lol i thought it had something to do with turtle trapping or something..
<Kilos> lol
<rwbx> yeah my afrikaans is definitely not what it used to be..
<gremble> Haha in Germany in like the 16th/17th century they had "messers" that means knife. So you have "Grosse Messer", a large knife (more like a sword) and then you have "Kriegs Messer" that is literally "war knife" and that was 1.5m long
<gremble> Padda = frog/toad
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 10 hours, 45 minutes and 36 seconds ago in private on freenode [2016-04-26 00:04:58 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-26 10:48:11 PDT
<Kilos> thats no good 
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 23 hours, 11 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-25 11:39:27 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-22 04:52:20 PDT
<Kilos> holy moly
<rwbx> So I'm guessing since this is a ubuntu irc channel that most of the users in here use Ubuntu as an os..
<Kilos> mostly yes rwbx 
<gremble> But there are some others
<Kilos> but we have other linux users as well
<chesedo> and a win one
<gremble> I'm a new transition to ubuntu. I used to run Arch, but I was a lazy installer and got ubuntu mate
<Kilos> chesedo who is the win one again
<Kilos> oh ya private_user
<rwbx> Cool, I tried Ubuntu a while back but unity wasnt for me, I ended up with Crunchhbang, then Lubuntu linux..
<Kilos> inetpro wb again
<Kilos> ku buntu rocks
<gremble> I <3 crunchbang but then they died
<gremble> Mate is pretty nice so far
<Kilos> rwbx crunchbang with openbox?
<rwbx> Yeah thats the one.
<nlsthzn> #!++ is now a thing
<Kilos> there is a ubuntu remix with open box
<rwbx> There's been a community continuation called bunsenlabs, its great but just not the same as the old #!
 * nlsthzn is checking out cub linux... basically looks like chrome-os type deal built on top of ubuntu 14.04
<rwbx> nlsthzn: Wasn't cub linux called chromium-Os?  
<nlsthzn> yup rwbx 
<rwbx> Pear os was awesome while it was still active
<magespawn> hi all
<inetpro> Kilos: thank you
<inetpro> what did you kick there that pulled out my network cable?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> sorry inetpro 
<inetpro> ai! 
<superfly> gremble: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYBjVTMUQY0
<magespawn> Kilos: room is growing
<Kilos> yeah
 * inetpro wondering why
<Kilos> reddit peeps found us
<gremble> "Barry Dingle" xD
<magespawn> well s9me people saw a mention by zeorin on reddit
<magespawn> some too
<gremble> superfly, that is a really good ad actually
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: the peeps from #minetest-za are not all here yet
<Kilos> inetpro did you get wet?
<inetpro> Kilos: what song is that?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel partykeer
<Kilos> did the storm ctach you on your bicycle man
<Kilos> catch
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<inetpro> oh singing in the rain
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit met jou?
<Kilos> just a walking in the rain
<Langjan> Great
<Kilos> goed dankie oom
<inetpro> Kilos: at least I was not sinking in the rain
<Kilos> did you get wet?
<superfly> Over here it's shivering in the rain. 
<Langjan> Lucky fish, jealous
<paddatrapper> dry as a bone here
<Langjan> there was some rain in the north but nothing here
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm here, that is most important
<Langjan> where are you paddatrapper ?
<Kilos> we got 5mm and lots thunder and wind
<paddatrapper> Though the storm last week was fantastic
<paddatrapper> Langjan: Cape Town
 * chesedo always takes these as meaning that inetpro rode a motorcycle
<Kilos> yes chesedo 
<inetpro> Kilos: I've had worse
<superfly> paddatrapper: where in CA? 
<Langjan> bushveld very, very dry
<paddatrapper> superfly: Muizenberg side
<superfly> paddatrapper: which Street? :-P
<Langjan> near Newlands where it always rains...
<Kilos> inetpro thats the same as if someone asks you are you hungry, and you answer ,I've been hungrier
<paddatrapper> superfly: You live here too?
<superfly> paddatrapper: I'm also in Muizenberg 
<paddatrapper> Ah nice :D
<Langjan> No further news re oz Kilos ?
<chesedo> inetpro: if you ever see a weirdo on a Honda 250 pass you, then you know it was me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> nothing Langjan 
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> ai!
 * superfly lives on the other side of the vlei 
<inetpro> chesedo: color?
<chesedo> inetpro: red (forgot that)
<Langjan> like Ferrari...
<inetpro> hmm... interesting
<chesedo> Langjan: like fire :P
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> can 250s pass anything faster  than a bicycle
<superfly> Kilos: I was about to ask that same question 
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> Kilos: if you push it yes :P
<paddatrapper> superfly: I'm the other side, about 5km from the beach
<Langjan> youll be surpprised
 * inetpro shall look out for the weirdo on the red Honda :-)
<Kilos> i know modern ones are fast
<chesedo> or you can use a pair of oars
<superfly> paddatrapper: where do you work? Here or in Town? 
<Kilos> but i am used to 850 and up
<chesedo> Kilos: wow, i do not plan on ever going above 600
<Langjan> You like the yanks, nothing better than cc's
<Langjan> but they never catch the germans
<paddatrapper> superfly: Currently studying at UCT
<theblazehen> Yay, I'm not late yet
<Kilos> nono my 850 guzzi could eat up the miles
<Langjan> and the fuel
<superfly> paddatrapper: CompSci? Ever heard of #BreakTheRules? 
<Langjan> thats why its guzzy
<Langjan> guzzles the fuel
<Kilos> not too bad the 1000 bmw used more
<chesedo> inetpro: what you driving?
<Kilos> pronounced in italian man
<Kilos> guttzi
<paddatrapper> superfly: Yes and yes. Unfortunately couldn't make the Winter one, but definitely keen fo rhte end of the year
<Langjan> guttzi lotsa pettri 
<gremble> What is #BreakTheRules?
<Kilos> superfly tell him to meat you at bebconf
<superfly> paddatrapper: look out for Nomanini, that's my company. I don't make it to #BreakTheRules though 
<inetpro> chesedo: just a very functional two wheels driven by a 150 motor that cost me around R80.00 a week
<paddatrapper> Will definitely superfly!
<Kilos> chesedo crack  your knuckles
<superfly> gremble: it's a programme where students can meet companies for the purpose of internships 
<inetpro> chesedo: yellow with Big Boy for the branding
<Kilos> oh maaz does that part
<gremble> Oh nice
<superfly> paddatrapper: yes, you should come to DebConf
<paddatrapper> For sure. Definitely coming
<superfly> 👍
<Kilos> rwbx where are you
<Kilos> you on the fone superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: ya
<superfly> Trying to get my daughter to sleep 
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - April 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman 
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<chesedo> Welcome all and thanks for joining in on our meeting this evening
<gremble> Maaz, I am Jaco Stroebel
<Maaz> gremble: Righto
<rwbx> Kilos: i had to go afk to root android phone..
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<chesedo> Our bot Maaz will do the minutes as usual so please introduce yourselves to him using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Righto
<williamk> Maaz I am William Kinghorn
<Maaz> williamk: Sure
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Yessir
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre le roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Alrighty
<rwbx> Maaz: I am Greg Senye
<Maaz> rwbx: Yessir
<chesedo> oh and welcome all new commers like paddatrapper rwbx
<kmf> Maaz: I am Karl Fischer
<Maaz> kmf: Okay
<chesedo> Today's meeting agenda can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160426
<chesedo> any last minute changes can be suggested now
<inetpro> welcome paddatrapper!
<inetpro> anyone else here for the first time?
<paddatrapper> hey. Thanks!
<chesedo> all happy with the agenda?
<rwbx> Yep me...
<Kilos> Wolfeyes has fallen asleep i think
<chesedo> inetpro: ^^
<Kilos> hi melodie 
<inetpro> chesedo: +1
<Kilos> join our meeting
<superfly> Kilos: I can't stay, my phone is keeping mis truoble awake. highlight me if you need me, I'll hear my PC
<chesedo> inetpro: meaning rwbx is also new
<Langjan> Maaz: I am Jan Greeff
<Maaz> Langjan: Sure
<Kilos> wil do superfly 
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<chesedo> the last meeting's minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160322
<melodie> hello Kilos inetpro superfly and everyone! 
<inetpro> ahh, welcome rwbx as well!
<melodie> hhow is everybody?
<chesedo> It might be a good idea to go over it
<chesedo> hi melodie
<rwbx> inetpro: Thanks
<inetpro> always nice to see the new faces, hope you guys stick around
<Kilos> good ty melodie 
<melodie> he Kilos !
<melodie> do you have lugs from Burkina Faso now?
<chesedo> does anyone have something they want to raise from the last meeting?
<Kilos> melodie join ##kilos
<melodie> I sent Ubuntu Malinux there, with someone who develops a culture of spirulina
<Kilos> meeting underway here
<kmf> +1
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No one has an issue with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: No one has an issue with previous minutes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<chesedo> is there anyone needing help signing up for something or with Ubuntu membership?
<chesedo> oh kmf +1??
<paddatrapper> What exactly is Ubuntu Membership?
<kmf> chesedo: +1 for the agreeing with minutes
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> look at my ip address paddatrapper 
<chesedo> kmf: oky
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Ah ok will do
<Kilos> do you see hosts in your irc client
<chesedo> lol paddatrapper I think Kilos means his cloak
<gremble> paddatrapper, It means you get an ubuntu email adress and cloak
<Kilos> yes sorry i meant my cloak
<gremble> It also comes with a few other perks
<paddatrapper> Yeah I see. Cool
<Kilos> you get a certificate signed by mark
<gremble> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<paddatrapper> Don't see hosts, but nothing a /whois can't fix
 * chesedo hopes he is not going to fast today...
<magespawn> and resposibilities and duties
<Kilos> only if you get pushed into them magespawn 
<chesedo> paddatrapper: you interested in it?
<magespawn> please forgive the spelling, i am on my phone
<Kilos> np
<paddatrapper> Curious, think I need to get Ubuntu on a couple more devices before I look at it seriously
<chesedo> paddatrapper: right, np
 * chesedo does not have it either
<chesedo> so moving on
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Ubuntu for Hope
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu for Hope
<Kilos> kmf shout
<chesedo> The launch day for Ubuntu for Hope is tomorrow 10am at Pretoria National Botanical Garden - hope to see some of you there
<Kilos> hi qwebirc45832 
<kmf> it's gonna be fun :D
<chesedo> you can see more at https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/co5cg53j2uoqs1nllma9h1u729s
<chesedo> https://www.facebook.com/events/1085897771430392/
<kmf> :D
<magespawn> cool beans
<chesedo> kmf: what should one bring with?
<kmf> picnic things ...
<magespawn> is there lots of people going
<kmf> food, something to drink, something to sit on ...
<chesedo> great, and any entrance fees?
<williamk> kmf : hope you guys are going to take pics and vids to share with us
<kmf> magespawn nope just me and chesedo so far ... my family and some friends are also coming
<Kilos> yes kmf pics are a must
<Langjan> Looks great, unfortunately I need to go the other way, to Polokwane
<chesedo> oh and anything for the RP?
<Kilos> and chesedo a write up
<chesedo> Kilos: i'll write on a tree, yes :P
<Kilos> this is an ubuntu-za event
<kmf> Entrance to the Gardens: 
<kmf> Adults: R30 - Students: R18 - Children: R14 -Under 6 years: Free
<Langjan> Pensioners?
<Langjan> P on a Tree...lmga
<Kilos> ballies should be free like kids
<kmf> Langjan not sure ...
<inetpro> kmf: I would love to be there but unfortunately I can't make it
<chesedo> what happens on a release party anyway?
<Langjan> under 60 and over 66
<chesedo> lol @Langjan
<Langjan> 6
<Kilos> 64
<magespawn> +1
<Langjan> u6 and O 66
<Langjan> you still umfaan
<Kilos> ai!
<kmf> Langjan: SA Senior Citizens (with ID): Free Tues
<Kilos> what is a senior citizen
<gremble> Old people
<rwbx> Sounds awesome, maybe another time since, I'm in another province and all..
<chesedo> kmf: any other news on the project like logo and website?
<Langjan> one that breaks everything
<Langjan> Kilos, 
<Kilos> what age is classed as old man
<Langjan> 64
<Kilos> 'over 60
<Kilos> lol
<kmf> chesedo ... https://ubuntuforhope.org/
<chesedo> kmf: nice...
<Langjan> Great project, perhaps to partner with Volkshulp, they do the same but for oldies
<kmf> I would like some likes https://www.facebook.com/Ubuntu-for-Hope-1117317621653050/  ;)
<chesedo> Facebook peeps ^^
<rwbx> i'll tell a few friends to like and share..
<chesedo> is there anything else for the project that we need to cover for the meeting?
<Kilos> kmf done
<kmf> Kilos: thanks
<kmf> chesedo: we always needs some more volunteers :) especially for the website 
<chesedo> kmf, noted...
<magespawn> kmf i'll have a look and let you know
 * chesedo hoped to do something this week, still have to finish an assignment
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Ubuntu for Hope needs more volunteers like with website
<Maaz> Agreed: Ubuntu for Hope needs more volunteers like with website
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> no known events happened last month
<Kilos> ubuntu for hope release is an event
<Kilos> and we need to try have some release parties
<chesedo> kmf: will we still be going the nikola route
<chesedo> Kilos: yes it is
<kmf> chesedo: ... you decision 
<kmf> s/you/your
<chesedo> kmf:  ok
<chesedo> magespawn: seems like options are open ^^
<kmf> aslong as the code is here https://gitlab.com/groups/ubuntuforhope
<chesedo> superfly: you open?
<magespawn> cool beans, i will make some time for it
<rwbx> is the event only gonna be in jhb? are there any plans to move out to other areas or provinces?
<chesedo> kmf: right
<Kilos> hopefully it will grow from here rwbx 
<chesedo> rwbx: we are just starting and hope to grow it
<rwbx> Kilos: glad to hear that
<paddatrapper> definitely would be great to see it grow
<kmf> so if people needs access for the project just request it from kmf chesedo superfly inetpro 
 * chesedo wants to go on to debConf but has to wait for superfly
<Kilos> chesedo is it nikola and bazaar
<chesedo> Kilos: it will be nikola and gitlab
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> ... or can be
<chesedo> will skip debConf until fly is ready...
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> our main thing here is currently the education program from williamk
<Kilos> hmm... why hasnt tumbleweed joined us
<chesedo> and kmf also seems to be in the know how of it...
<Kilos> williamk paddatrapper and rwbx can tell you more about another guy also doing something similar
<Kilos> qwebirc45832 welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> feel free to join in
 * chesedo can last remember something about figuring out which material will be best to use
<paddatrapper> Well there was a post on /r/SouthAfrica on reddit looking for a way to help underprivileged High School students learn how to program/use linux
<Langjan> kmf, I invited about 150 FB friends to like ubuntu
<melodie> Langjan and did they?
<chesedo> the link - https://www.reddit.com/r/southafrica/comments/4gh9ju/how_to_start_free_program_to_help_underprivileged/
<Langjan> Ive seen a few come thro
<paddatrapper> The OP was netscape101, unfortunately I haven't been able to get in contact with him, though several messages through comments and direct messages were left for him
<Kilos> ty paddatrapper 
<chesedo> ty for the effort paddatrapper
<Kilos> hopefullyy we can get them together
<kmf> Langjan: thanks :)
<kmf> melodie :D
<chesedo> yip, i am still trying to wrap my head around it...
<Kilos> williamk ping
<melodie> hi kmf 
<Kilos> you gotta keep  up
<magellanic> hi all, the cpt installfest, what's the status around that?
<Kilos> no multitasking meeting times
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<Kilos> you wanna login with Maaz ?
<magellanic> I can't remember how :D
<Kilos>   Maaz I am Name Surname
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am late
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure
<Kilos> ai!
<nlsthzn> :p
<magellanic> maaz I am Hiren
<Maaz> magellanic: Alrighty
<chesedo> magespawn: i have no idea, maybe Kilos or so knows
<chesedo> sorry magellanic ^^
<Kilos> knows what
<Kilos> ah
<williamk> Kilos : I am still here
<magellanic> there is an installfest for bandwidth barn mentioned on the agenda, I was just wondering about that
<Kilos> i havent heard about an installfest down there
<chesedo> nlsthzn: you might want to overrite your 'i am' as maaz remembers the last one :D
<chesedo> Kilos: it has been on since last year
<magellanic> oh hehe
<rwbx> what's the installfest about, for those of us out of the loop?
<Kilos> yes but i havent heard of anyone planning it
<nlsthzn> oh that is fine chesedo ... sometimes I do things on purpose... sometimes...
<chesedo> oh that sounds like me nlsthzn... though only sometimes... :P
<nlsthzn> ;D
<Kilos> rwbx its a get together where peeps can bring pcs and have ubuntu installed for them
<williamk> rwbx : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_user_group#Installfests
<superfly> chesedo: sorry, couldn't leave without waking the little lady up, she seems to be settled now though
<rwbx> Thanks for the info Kilos and williamk..
<chesedo> magespawn: seems like we might have to go through the logs to get an answer there...
<chesedo> superfly: right will switch to debConf soon
<magespawn> chesedo: sorry?
<chesedo> agh, sorry magellanic again ^^
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> mage<tab> is failling me tonight magespawn
<magespawn> np 
<chesedo> Kilos: any update on Lugs involvement?
<Kilos> very little chesedo 
<Kilos> lugs seems to be falling apart as well
<Kilos> or just too busy
<chesedo> that's understandable
<Kilos> superfly being second contact do you order the xenial sticks if maia cant
<Kilos> we need to order soon i think
<superfly> poke maia
<Kilos> ill ask maia
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> all ok if we move on?
<chesedo> Maaz: topic DebConf volunteers
<Maaz> Current Topic: DebConf volunteers
<chesedo> superfly: any update that you might want to share?
<chesedo> I know Cryterion and Vince-0 might have signed up for volunteering...
<superfly> I don't really have much to say other than we need more local sponsors (see if your company is willing to be a Bronze Sponsor - only R20,000), and more local volunteers who can spend time with some admin-y stuff
<Langjan> Where do I stand in line for a few 16.04 sticks?
<superfly> we need folks to help with the bursaries team most of all at the moment, I think
<paddatrapper> What does that entail?
<gremble> Blegh. I would like to volunteer for DebConf but too far haha
<superfly> and I'd appreciate a backup for the web team, if anyone knows CSS well
<Kilos> when they come ill ask for quite a few Langjan 
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<magespawn> anything that can be done remotely superfly ?
<chesedo> superfly: css... now that is something i would like to help with
<superfly> magespawn: yes, most of us are currently working remotely
<magespawn> i can stick my oar in there too
<chesedo> superfly: is the IRC channel best medium for communication?
<superfly> chesedo: IRC and mailing list
<superfly> #debconf-team on OFTC
<superfly> and debconf-team@lists.debconf.org
<chesedo> paddatrapper: are you asking about the conf?
<kmf> superfly ... I brought it with Marketing again today (sponsorship)
<paddatrapper> Yes, I'd like t help, though CSS is not my stron point
<superfly> kmf: great!
<superfly> paddatrapper: can you help out when it's happening? like on the ground?
<magespawn>  cool beans suoerfly, i will see where i can help
<kmf> superfly: the CEO is also aware
<Kilos> Maaz debconf is <reply> #debconf-team and debconf-team@lists.debconf.org
<Maaz> Kilos: I already know stuff about debconf
<superfly> I know we'll need volunteers for front-desk, video team, etc
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> kmf: great
<magellanic> superfly: add me on for on the ground assistance
<paddatrapper> superfly: I'd be more that happy helping with video - I have 6 years live sound experience and been working video for about the same
<chesedo> wow, great magellanic
<superfly> paddatrapper, magellanic: best would be to sign up to the mailing list and tell folks on there
<chesedo> oh and paddatrapper
<magellanic> okay will do
<paddatrapper> will do
 * chesedo sees things there might be coming together... getting excited
<Kilos> wb rwbx 
<chesedo> anything that I might have missed for the meeting guys?
<chesedo> and before I forget
<Kilos> just one query
<williamk> superfly : I am going to be in CT visiting my brother, not sure which days I will be able to attend, I have already registered
<chesedo> Maaz: idea Look into the logs to find info on Cpt installFest
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Look into the logs to find info on Cpt installFest
<Kilos> is trello still an item with us
<rwbx> Kilos: my bad Xorg crashed during system update..
 * inetpro needs a sjambok
<williamk> When I know which days i will be able to attend, then i will volunteer
<inetpro> Kilos: waar's daai ding?
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> inetpro you have mine still
<inetpro> hmm...
<chesedo> Kilos: you trying to get past the cleanup?
<Kilos> your friend hibana hid it
<Kilos> nope chesedo is trello still a thing with us
 * chesedo thinks we will need something to stay organised with tasks and ideas
<Kilos> does anyone still use it
<inetpro> sorry guys... instability issues here
<Kilos> just asking
<Kilos> inetpro ice pack to the back of the head helps
<chesedo> we may actually be able to have our g+, twitter ,etc events more on time if we did... as i keep forgeting about them
<Kilos> then we must use it
<Kilos> its just rusting my pc here
<chesedo> yip...
<Kilos> poke the pro
<Kilos> he is getting slack
<chesedo> Kilos: you still going to clean it up?
<Kilos> clean what up
<Kilos> trello?
<chesedo> trello
<Kilos> oh my
 * chesedo sees time is moving past
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> fixit
<chesedo> moving on while we sort it
<melodie> trello is expensive for bandwitdth, Kilos you don't have much bandwidth yet, right?
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Kilos> yes melodie 
 * Kilos votes chesedo
<chesedo> Kilos: chesedo won't be attending... have exam next day...
<Kilos> oh my
<chesedo> ... unless the schedule changes
<Kilos> inetpro +1
<Kilos> he is the backup
<Kilos> and always the fly
<chesedo> inetpro or superfly: you open for next meeting chair?
<chesedo> and as a last resort there is Kilos :P
<superfly> negative
<Kilos> nope i cant sit in the hotseat
<Kilos> bum too sensitive
<Kilos> inetpro then
<chesedo> hmm, ok... maybe someone wants to give it a go?
<Kilos> put down inetpro 
<chesedo> gremble theblazehen magespawn ^^
<Kilos> he has a month to organise things so he has timne
<chesedo> Kilos: maybe in a bit...
 * chesedo goes to check what he said in last meeting
<kmf> +1 for chesedo 
<gremble> I am not even good at attending meetings. Nevermind chairing. That will be a no from me, thanks/
<magespawn> it has been awhile
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh ya magespawn 
<chesedo> magespawn: you up for it.. unless pro takes?
<kmf> ... +1 for inetpro 
<magespawn> i will be moving and starting a new job in between, i will be the second
<Kilos> +1 for inetpro 
<chesedo> brr ok
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed inetpro or magespawn to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: inetpro or magespawn to chair next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 24 May 2016 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 24 May 2016 @ 20:30
<chesedo> and that's it... thank you all for attending
<chesedo> and sorry for running late
<kmf> awesome
<Kilos> ty for chairing chesedo excelent job
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-04-26-18-30-21.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-04-26-18-30-21.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-04-26-18-30-21.html
<kmf> inetpro, superfly, chesedo ... I have added your ssh keys to the ubuntuforhope.org website
<superfly> kmf: thanks, I think?
<Kilos> haha
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Sorted a Launchpad ID for myself
<kmf> superfly ... :D
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-04-26-18-30-21.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-04-26-18-30-21.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-04-26-18-30-21.html
<Maaz> chesedo: If you say so
<Kilos> cool paddatrapper in our site is the link to join
 * chesedo wonders where kmf got his ssh key
<Kilos> he is clever
<Kilos> rwbx you can also join our mailing list and launchpad account on https://ubuntu-za.org
<magespawn> launchpad
<rwbx> Kilos, thanks I'll check it out..
<chesedo> oh kmf is there anything that is needed at a release party?
<Kilos> ok guys. sleep time for me
<Kilos> night sll. sleep tight
<Kilos> all
<chesedo> night oom Kilos
<magespawn> night Kilos 
<paddatrapper> night Kilos 
<rwbx> nite Kilos
<williamk> anyone still on the list from KZN durban area
<chesedo> williamk: list?
<williamk> sorry IRC
<kmf> chesedo ... got your key from Launchpad
<chesedo> williamk: Cryterion Vince-0 and magespawn as far as i know
<kmf> chesedo nothing for tomorrow
<chesedo> great ty kmf
<magespawn> bit far north for durban
<chesedo> oh boy how far magespawn
<williamk> greg is a bit far north
 * chesedo 's launchpad keys seems correct still
<kmf> chesedo: yep that's why I used them
<chesedo> kmf: just had to make sure as I changed it earlier this year...
<kmf> k
<chesedo> well night all o/
<magespawn> i think i might i need to update mine
<kmf> ok Night all
<magespawn> night chesedo 
<williamk> chesedo : aprox 280 kms
<paddatrapper> night chesedo 
<magespawn> williamk: thats about right
<magespawn> thats me out too, good night all
<williamk> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-27
<Kilos> morning anton_may dlPhreak paddatrapper superfly inetpro theblazehen and other lurkers
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> you got it right
 * inetpro always gets it right
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> do you have day off today?
<mazal> Morning oom Kilos , inetpro
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> Has the ubuntu-za membership always been just 1 year ?
<mazal> See mine expired again
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> hmm...could have sworn it was longer
<superfly> Kilos: you're up way too early on a public holiday 
<Kilos> oops sorry
<mazal> btw oom , would have been here last night , but power went off :(
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Morning superfly
<superfly> Kilos: you're supposed to sleep in. 
<superfly> Hi mazal, so are you. Unless you have kids. 
<Kilos> nature calls reularly in the mornings superfly 
<Kilos> im a creature of habit , thats why i battle when things change
<superfly> Kilos: I know, but you can still go back to bed after making a wee
<Kilos> like using unity after getting used to kde
<Kilos> everything is on the wrong side
<Kilos> nono breakfast is also a same time thing
<Kilos> oh inetpro 
<mazal> superfly, I was in bed before 9pm already. So was up at 1:30 and again at 5:30 :P
<mazal> Sponsored by power failure
<Kilos> you went missing last night so you are next months chair
<superfly> mazal: you're like a little kid! 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he is ill superfly 
<Kilos> compulsive buyers syndrome
<mazal> issie !
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> I didn't buy anything yesterday
<Kilos> thats why you are ill
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<mazal> If I wasn't on stand-by today a little "accident" might have happened today though
<pavlushka> yes Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> ahaha
<Kilos> inetpro did you find out why TZ is always upgrading
<Kilos> must be security stuffs
<inetpro> Kilos: TZ changes happen because of DST changes
<inetpro> oh and I didn't agree to chair anything
<Kilos> oh ok then
<Kilos> we asked you and you didnt say you couldnt so we took that as accepting
<Kilos> chesedo has an exm
<Kilos> exam
<inetpro> I gave up when I kept getting disconnected
<Kilos> we fogrive you
<Kilos> forgive
<Kilos> and to show we werent upset we even handed the chair back to you
 * inetpro will read the minutes one day when there's nothing else to do
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you at work?
 * inetpro is always at work
<Kilos> nonono man
<Kilos> real work
<Kilos> away from home at office work
<inetpro> what's the difference?
<Kilos> well 
<Kilos> at office tea times are scheduled
<Kilos> home work is anytime is coffee time
<mazal> Ugh , latency is killing me :(
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hows theblazehen today
<mazal> Lo theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey mazal. 475 ms rtt to you from me it seems. Ouch
<mazal> When I do installs or updates in cli there's about 3 to 4 seconds delay before something start to happen. Mobile is crap here
<mazal> Tried some mc with friends , sompletely unplayable
<Kilos> i thought your adsl was fixed
<mazal> I cancelled it mos oom , they fixed it 1 moths after I put cancellation in , then the very next day cancellations department woke up and did the cancellation
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Too many cable issues here and too long downtime. Cable not an option anymore
<mazal> Ever sinve they retrenched the people who can work the work simply don't get done
<mazal> since*
 * mazal ponders
<Kilos> i wonder what were the pros issues last night
<mazal> With mc a bust I should prob go abuse the 360
<Kilos> also was very unstable connection
<mazal> Between telscum and escum I am lucky if I get through just 1 day without issues
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<Kilos> mornin kmf 
<kmf> morning Kilos
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<Kilos> howdy toad killer
<paddatrapper> How you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> well ty lad , and you?
<paddatrapper> I'm good. Enjoying blobbing for a bit before I need to start getting stuff done
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> mazal: I feel your pain - I've had bad Telkom Internet for years that they finally fixed the other day. Turned out to be a corroded connector in the junction box... Been complaining since about 2010 to them
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Hey paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<superfly> Sup kmf
<paddatrapper> How things?
<superfly> Can't complain, got to (sort of) sleep in this morning 
<paddatrapper> Always nice
<nlsthzn> hey all
<superfly> Hey nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> superfly, alo, how are you? all well I hope?
<superfly> paddatrapper: I'm sure tumbleweed would love to have you on the video team 
<superfly> nlsthzn: all good, and yours? 
<superfly> nlsthzn: How's baby bear? 
<paddatrapper> superfly: yeah thanks. I spoke to him last night - finding quotes for hiring various things sound and video related
<superfly> Awesome 
<nlsthzn> good enough (despite the oil price trying to wrangle away all the jobs here)... oh and the baby bear is growing into a healthy toddler bear thanks :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: yeah, same with the Princess on this side 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<paddatrapper> Hey nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> glad to hear superfly 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos , paddatrapper 
<mazal> Some useless info feedback:
<mazal> First gaming testing begun on K 16.04 ( minecraft )
<mazal> Did not install oracle java and using build-in open JDK 8
<mazal> No issues
<mazal> excellent performance and stability
<Kilos> good
<mazal> The more intensive Steam stuff I plan on starting this afternoon ( telscum and escum permitting )
<mazal> Toughest of them all will be BL 2
<mazal> Is by far the strongest / biggest game I have that is on Linux
<mazal> Maybe I must do it now...hmmmm
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> decisions decisions
<mazal> but....but....I want to finish my railroad in mc :P
<Kilos> what  did fly say last night
<nlsthzn> mazal, I have had an issue launching planetary annihilation, sound issue... launching steam with some parameters fixes it.  annoying
<nlsthzn> don't think the issue is only on 16.04 however
<mazal> nlsthzn, never played that before
<nlsthzn> it is a kickstarter game that didn't live up to the hype
<nlsthzn> which is usual
<mazal> ok
<nlsthzn> and smite via wine not installing anymore, but that is because of a change to the launcher, not the distro it seems :/
<nlsthzn> silly devs :p
<nlsthzn> writing software for windows that makes life difficult on linux 
<Kilos> ouch
<mazal> Ok dumb question for the day: How do I see what filesystem an external is ? Without going to gparted
<mazal> oho , steam is not in the repo's anymore , lemme check with synaptic
<nlsthzn> steam is in the repo's
<superfly> mazal: mount 
<mazal> Both synaptic and software centre doesn't show it for me nlsthzn
<mazal> ta superfly
<nlsthzn> weird... well I always install with apt
<nlsthzn> and that worked
<mazal> package name just steam ?
<superfly> mazal: you need to go to Steam to get it 
<mazal> On my way now
<mazal> Wonder why they removed it from repo's though
<superfly> So many games, so little time. I've been playing TinyKeep recently 
<superfly> mazal: I've never found it in the repos
<nlsthzn> sudo apt-get install steam
<nlsthzn> try it first >.<
<nlsthzn> save yourself a lot of headache
<mazal> superfly, I did with 14.04
<mazal> nlsthzn, copy that
<nlsthzn> the new software centre based on the gnome-software will not show many apps... there is a certain file or flag that it needs where it pulls the info from.  not all packages has this.  but synaptic should show it :/
<mazal> Interesting , how does apt see it and synaptic not
 * nlsthzn installs synaptic to check it out
<superfly> I haven't used any software centre thing in years 
<superfly> nlsthzn: next time, use "apt" 
<mazal> I do when I can't remember the package name
<superfly> much nicer than apt-get / apt-cache
<nlsthzn> well my synaptic shows it (steam:i386) might be because I have it installed
<mazal> The ones I remember I also cli
<mazal> Will see what mine shows after install , installing with apt now
<nlsthzn> superfly, I have actually been using apt a lot these days... but muscle memory still goes apt-get :p
<superfly> mazal: apt search <part of package name>
<paddatrapper> Alias it nlsthzn
<mazal> installed , let's go see what says synaptic
<nlsthzn> :) but both work fine for me.. I always tab-complete from about the second letter of what I am installing so I always have a list
<nlsthzn> paddatrapper, that sounds like a sensible thing to do ... but I am lazy
<mazal> Yep steam there now
<mazal> I wonder what other software I miss that way and think it's not there
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: Lol ja I get that!
<nlsthzn> :)
<mazal> ugh , 245mb update , sb time
<nlsthzn> yup steam is brutal in that regard
<mazal> nlsthzn, ever used a controller on Linux ? Would it work ?
<nlsthzn> I have a logitech gamepad f510 and it works as expected
<mazal> On Winbloze I used a wired 360 controller , prefer it to kb and mouse
<nlsthzn> 360 controller will also work
<mazal> hmmm......
<mazal> This is gonna make trouble
<nlsthzn> might need an additional app however
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I might buy some more games lol
<nlsthzn> :)
<nlsthzn> mazal, I have a crap ton of linux games from humble sales that I am not using as they are double etc... what genre are u interested in and I will send you a key?
<mazal> fps , strategy , action adventure , rpg , action rpg
<mazal> and some platformers , but not too keen on the platformers
<nlsthzn> lol
<nlsthzn> so games in general
<nlsthzn> well I see that I have a planetary annihilation key extra... pity I can't export this list :
<nlsthzn> :/
<nlsthzn> what is your fave genre mazal ?
<mazal> sjoe
<mazal> All of them lol
<mazal> I'm a heavy gamer
<nlsthzn> then you need many keys
<mazal> Ok steam installed , painless and no issues. According to my library I have 11 games that is Linux supported , nice :)
<mazal> Now I needs to remember how to install from my backup , haven't done that in more than a year :P
<Kilos> ai! die kindera
<Kilos> kinders
<mazal> Wat oom ?
<Kilos> speel speel speel. haal nog geld uit en speel meer
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ohi EvilDMP you still around
<mazal> Hey I am working on Ubuntu's rep here. If I can get gamers over it's more ppl for Ubuntu :)
<EvilDMP> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> any excuse is better than none mazal 
<mazal> issie
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> we got sirens screaminghere
<Kilos> someone been shot again
<mazal> Ok install from backup is running. Gonna start with BL2 since it is a very big strong game and good test
<mazal> Ai steam is nice , pitty it's platform is so expensive :(
<superfly> mazal: BL2?
<mazal> Borderlands 2
<superfly> aaahhh
<mazal> Know it ?
<superfly> mazal: Humble Bundles++
<mazal> I mean the hardware is expesive
<mazal> expensive*
<superfly> know of it, as it were, haven't bought it, haven't played it
<mazal> Awesome game. One of my all time favourites. FPS meats RPG
<mazal> Have it on PC , PS3 and PS4 :)
<paddatrapper> BL2 is great fun. Wish I had more time to play it
 * nlsthzn just tried awesomenaughts again... got my backside handed to me >.<
<superfly> I tend to play the puzzle games, they're the only ones I have a chance against
<inetpro> climagic tip: <Ctrl-w> # Remove the previous word on the command line (before the cursor). This is highly useful when reusing old commands.
<superfly> inetpro: I must remember that
<nlsthzn> superfly, some puzzle games are ok... but often they just lead to frustration :;
<nlsthzn> :p
<superfly> nlsthzn: I get more frustration out of the bigger games
<nlsthzn> I guess it depends on the game... some can be very frustrating
<nlsthzn> but I like indie games :)
 * nlsthzn testing obs and streaming to twitch tv
<nlsthzn> really working well in 16.04
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn and bye lol
<inetpro> uh oh! 
<inetpro> who ran into a power pole again? 
<inetpro> power failure here for almost 30 minutes now 
<inetpro> oh Kilos, and I am at home 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> time to sit back and relax, can't work with no power 
<nlsthzn> +1
<nlsthzn> can't power without work
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> you missed our meeting last night
<Kilos> i go check up on sheep
<bushtech> hi Kilos, sorry, bit busy
<bushtech> you well?
<inetpro> at least power came back again as we sit down for lunch, with no coffee... wonder what happened
<inetpro> wb Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> ty inetpro
<bushtech> inetpro: some neighbours chopping cables again?
<inetpro> bushtech: with power back so soon? I doubt
<bushtech> lol, maybe they cut themselves off as well
<inetpro> haha, ja maybe
 * inetpro really enjoying 'My Data Manager' to for checking data usage on Android devices
<inetpro> so much more useful when you can drill down to week, day or hour
<bushtech> inetpro: does it show which apps are sucking data?
<inetpro> bushtech: yep
<inetpro> bushtech: see https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mobidia.android.mdm&hl=en
<bushtech> great, will check it out 
<bushtech> thanks
<inetpro> only thing that needs a bit of a rethink is the shared plan option
<inetpro> doesn't really work when you don't have a single data account for multiple devices
<inetpro> oh and you can not use that for wifi at all 
<inetpro> would be awesome if one could use it for wifi
<inetpro> bushtech: I do like the alarm options for wifi
<inetpro> you can set three alarms, two for setting your cummalative usage for the month and one for daily usage
<inetpro> oh and the alrms for data usage limits are just as nice
<inetpro> and there goes our power again 
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> Eish!
<inetpro> Kilos, how can I check whether my alternator in the car is charging without a multimeter? 
<nlsthzn> inetpro, drive long enough and if the battery is dead you know >.>
<kayise> Hello everyone
<kayise> Does anyone know where I can get Ubuntu stickers in SA?
<Kilos> hi kayise 
<Kilos> print your own
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<kayise> I'm looking for an ubuntu sticker to cover the apple logo on my machine
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lemme find a link
<kayise> yeah
<kayise> lol
<google> ai!
<kayise> i want to make sure people know I'm using Ubuntu not MAC
<bushtech> does that make you koogle?
<Kilos> Maaz googlr spread ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz google spread ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Home | spreadubuntu" http://spreadubuntu.org/ :: "Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- spread" http://packages.ubuntu.com/spread :: "The Spread Toolkit - Download" http://www.spread.org/download.html :: "Ubuntu Unity Spread for 14.04 - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kuqn19Fq5i0 :: "Task switching in Ubuntu, and a introduction to 'The Spread ..."
<Maaz> https://design.canonical.com/2012/03/task-switching-in-ubuntu-and-a-introduction-to-the-sp…
<Kilos> top link kayise 
<Kilos> you dhould be able to get something there
<Kilos> s/dhould/should
<Kilos> maybe someone has stickers from 14.04 release
<nlsthzn> it is possible to order stickers from canonical store... they don't cost to much but the shipping costs are high
<Kilos> and postage is dicey
<Kilos> kayise where are you
<kayise> okay thanks for the link
<kayise> I think printing is way to go then
<Kilos> i think you can download images from there and print your own
<Kilos> definiteley the cheapest way imo
<kayise> ya i had a look at the ones from canonical store, wasnt sure about shipping. so if you say costs are high, then might as well go with the print route
<kayise> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/stickers_tux_10.04_12.04_es.png 
<Kilos> where are you kayise maybe someone close has leftovers
<kayise> i'm in Joburg
<Kilos> if you dont come right with printing ill try get hold of the contact in jozi and let you know
<kayise> okay thanks bud
<Kilos> you will find me here most of every day
<Kilos> you can also hang out here 24/7
<Kilos> oh btw how did you find us
<Kilos> nlsthzn has maias membership expired?
<kayise> do you know if anyone in Cape Town has some stickers left over, because I'll be in CT in May for a weekend
<Kilos> the lady im asking about is there
<Kilos> superfly have you any?
<Kilos> we have many members in CT
<superfly> Kilos: I don't really. I was looking for my own the other day and can't find them
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hopefully maia still has
<nlsthzn> Kilos, ubuntu-membership uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes nlsthzn 
<Kilos> please
<nlsthzn> afaik it doesn't ever expire
<Kilos> every 2 years
<Kilos> and peeps miss the email reminders
<Kilos> why arent you showing yours
<Kilos> hmm...
<kayise> how i found this channel: 1) first searched in google for "ubuntu stickers south africa" 2) Then this link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-za/2781-ubuntu-trusty-release-party-in-randburg/ came up 3) Then from there I found this link http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> kayise: impressive
<Kilos> this is the ZA LoCo help channel
<kayise> @superfly lol
 * nlsthzn asked to have his cloak removed after incident... don't want to associate to closely with ubuntu...
<Kilos> ok nlsthzn 
<Kilos> see superfly our advertising is poor
<superfly> Kilos: we have advertising?
<kayise> ya i didnt know about this channel and I've using Ubuntu since 2009
<Kilos> nope thats why it is so poor
<superfly> I'm closing IRC now, I need to concentrate on some hairy code, I'll be back later.
<kayise> so what is a LoCo?
<Kilos> local community
<kayise> ahh okay
<Kilos> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<kayise> do you guys have meetups and stuff?
<kayise> for example anything planned for 16.04 LTS?
<Kilos> we try yes but everyone is so busy nowadays
<kayise> oh i see
<Kilos> hopefully we will have some release parties when the flash disks arrive
<kayise> what are the flash disks? also where are they arriving from? Canonical??
<Kilos> we have a meeting every month here as well at 8.30 pm on the 4th tuesday of the month
<Kilos> yes we order from canonical, they arent supplying dvds anymore
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/buy-ubuntu-16-04-usb-official
<Kilos> 8g sticks
<kayise> oh i see, I must say the branded ubuntu usb stick looks awesome.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> with luck we will get supplies for each region
<Kilos> and maybe some stickers as well
<kayise> okay cool, do you know what the ETA on these are? 
<Kilos> the biggest time snags come with customs
<Kilos> so maybe a month or more
<kayise> iesh customs
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> last batch of dvds took weeks to clear
<kayise> i think I'll pursue the print option for now, also would be nice to know how printing process works, might come in handy for other future projects.
<Kilos> oh kayise join our mailing list and launchpad and then mail the list and ask if anyone in jozi has any stickers left over
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<kayise> cool I've joined the mailing list, thanks
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> join launchpad as well then you are a ZA member
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Kilos> i can never find the LP link for za
<Sxuza> hey Kilos  :)
<Kilos> inetpro dont you want to put it back in the topic
<Sxuza> if im Sop for another channel somewhere , how do i find out how many people are on the ops list?
<Sxuza> infact everyone that is serviced by chanserv 
<Kilos> ask on #freenode
<Sxuza> ok 
<Kilos> what is a Sop anyway
<Sxuza> Super op
<Kilos> ah
<Sxuza> when u can add and delete people and some other servicees for that channel 
<chesedo> Hello all
<Sxuza> hey chesedo 
<Kilos> freenode has changed, you first query an op to allow you to speak
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> whats out LP link
<chesedo> inetpro: sorry for having to put you on as chair without conce
<chesedo> *consent
<Kilos> another new peson today been on buntu since 2009 and only just found us today
<Kilos> i think pro is away due to power cut
<Kilos> hi zulucoda 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> kayise https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<zulucoda> Hi Kilos, actually its me Kayise.
<Kilos> haha
<zulucoda> let close the kayise chat
<Kilos> sawubona
<zulucoda> yebo baba, ninjani la eUbunu-za channel?
<Kilos> lol you got me there i know only a few zulu words
<Kilos> spent many years farming in natal
<zulucoda> hehe
<Kilos> did you get the link to join launchpad
<Kilos> the pro will understand better, he grew up there
<zulucoda> yeah joined launchpad as well https://launchpad.net/~muzi-zulucoda
<Kilos> cool
<zulucoda> at least I know where to find other local Ubuntu peeps now. 
<Kilos> good
<zulucoda> @kilos, so when did you make the transition from Win$ to Ubuntu?
<Kilos> 2008
<zulucoda> okay that was the Vista period
<zulucoda> lol
<Kilos> tried 8.04 and couldnt get mobile to work and then been going since 8.10
<Kilos> i have never seen vista
<zulucoda> okay lol
<Kilos> got killed on xp with virii etc so hunted for an alternative
<Kilos> but then i was still learning about pcs as well
<zulucoda> whats virii?
<Kilos> viruses
<zulucoda> oh i see
<Kilos> one virus many virii
<Kilos> i hope
<Kilos> hehe
<zulucoda> okay
<Sxuza> Leceister must win the league this weekend 
<Sxuza> Leceister must win the league this weekend 
<Sxuza> Leceister must win the league this weekend 
<Sxuza> u guys need to say something 
<Sxuza> agree of disAgree 
<Sxuza> lol
<Kilos> how can you get so excited about foreign soccer teams
<Sxuza> Pirates this side are doing well 
<Sxuza> im all sorted 
<Sxuza> what else u wanna say Kilos  ?
<Sxuza> <-- think theyre gonna take the Nedbank 
<Kilos> i follow the rugby and cricket
<Sxuza> ure a sisi
<Kilos> yes
<Sxuza> Soccer is a real man's sport
<Kilos> rugby is a sissy sport
<Sxuza> its the best played sport
<zulucoda> I'm okay with Leceister winning as long as its not ManU , Arsenal ManCity
<Kilos> most skillfull feet yeah
 * Sxuza sets mode +o zulucoda 
<Sxuza> ure the man 
<zulucoda> I appreciate both Soccer and Rugby
<Sxuza> Kilos : the people that watch rugby and soccer ....... just take a moment and do the maths 
<Sxuza> i love Rugby too
<zulucoda> or tho i like watching Rugby more 
<Sxuza> not not as much as Soccer 
<Sxuza> zulucoda : NOOOOOO!
<Kilos> rugby is growing in za
<zulucoda> My rugby team are the Lions, best team in SA at the moment
<Sxuza> <-- Sharks 
<Sxuza> before there was EP , theyre the closest to my area
<Sxuza> <-- East London 
<Kilos> im a sharks fan of course, but lions and stormers are actually playing better this year
<mazal> nlsthzn, Kilos, that test did not go well
<mazal> Massive FPS stuttering and freezing
<Kilos> what mazal 
<bushtech> the guys with skillful feet are good soccer players but the ones who combine that with skillful hands are the great ones
<nlsthzn> mazal, borderlands 2?
<mazal> yeah
<Sxuza> Kilos : atlesat we agree on something 
<nlsthzn> ati or nvidia?
<Sxuza> and yes thyre not the best team out there currently
<mazal> nvidia GTX 760 4gig
<nlsthzn> latest driver installed/
<nlsthzn> ?
<mazal> Yep
<nlsthzn> strange... shouldn't have any issues :/
<mazal> The proprietry one. Think it's 361 if memory serves
<Sxuza> Im loyal to Chelsea , thats why i need Leceister to take the League
<nlsthzn> mazal, you could also add the graphics ppa, there are even more drivers there... it happens from time to time that a specific driver has issues with specific software...
<Sxuza> bushtech : i cannot , and will not ever turn a blind eye to what youre saying 
<zulucoda> iesh I'm a Liverpool man 
<Sxuza> Noted.
<mazal> nlsthzn, I remember reading about that at one stage. It's mos a dedicated graphics driver ppa ?
<nlsthzn> mazal, yup...
<Sxuza> and it is also true, that there's alot of brains needed in Rugby than in Soccer 
<Sxuza> same goes for the Refs 
<mazal> Shees now where did I put that article ?
<Sxuza> i think Rugby Referrees are very sharp
<mazal> Think it was in one of the rss feeds
<Sxuza> and wiiiiiide awake
<Sxuza> but the flow of the game is better with Soccer , thats why its the best followed Sport
<zulucoda> ya soccer flows well and also Ref cant sway the game in soccer
<Sxuza> ya mfethu yinyani leyo
<zulucoda> but Rugby Refs can determine how the game flows
<mazal> nlsthzn, this is the one yes ? https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
 * Sxuza thinks zulucoda  knows his sport 
<nlsthzn> mazal, yup
<Kilos> guys when others are busy helping with pc issues sit back a while till they have sorted it
 * nlsthzn just tried shadow warrior... gfx look amazing and fps fine... sound however >.<
<zulucoda> @Sxuza thanks man. Went to an all boys school so sport was drilled into us and we had play sport so ya.
<Sxuza> Kilos : are u refering to the people that are chatting about Soccer ?
<Kilos> anything off pc topics lads
<zulucoda> sorry guys
<Sxuza> o ok.
<Kilos> i chat sport as well but pc issues come first
 * nlsthzn is sure that the chatter is low enough not to be an issue...
<mazal> Yeah not bothering me either
<mazal> nlsthzn, looks like 364 is the latest , mine is 361 , gonna try that
<Kilos> not serious Sxuza zulucoda 
<nlsthzn> chat away guys :) 
<Sxuza> was actully withdrawn there  for a moment Kilos 
<Sxuza> but wiff respect , i wanted to make sure i comply
<Sxuza> :)
<nlsthzn> worth a try mazal ... but can also check google if there are any known issues...
<Kilos> im not fighting im just saying we must consider pcs issues as priority
<mazal> This would be the oackage name for apt ? nvidia-graphics-drivers-364
<Sxuza> i got that Kilos  :)
<Sxuza> and that goes with out qtn , 
<Kilos> :D
<nlsthzn> mazal, what you can do is add the repo. apt update then run the drivers application 
<nlsthzn> it will list all of the available drivers
<mazal> ppa not working
<nlsthzn> what command you use?
<mazal> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmvskn7
<mazal> I added it to sources list
<nlsthzn> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<nlsthzn> also need to sudo apt update after adding
<nlsthzn> so try updating first
<mazal> That error came up when updating
<nlsthzn> hmmm...
<mazal> Will try the other route now ( add-apt
<nlsthzn> wonder why the key isn't working
<nlsthzn> when using apt it gets and verifies the key for me
<nlsthzn> works fine forme
<nlsthzn> works on my machine (TM)
<nlsthzn> :p
<mazal> When using add-apt didn't get errors , running update now
<mazal> And update ran through without error either. So that seems to be to do with manual adding it to sources.list
<mazal> Now just go to restricted drivers and see what it shows
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> should have a list..
<nlsthzn> if you choose something else and your system gets borked I am sorry
<nlsthzn> drivers are funny things :p
<mazal> After yesterday at work I know how to easily purge nvidia drivers without a DE hehehe
<mazal> Getting the same as last week now , Kubuntu just hanging there at " collecting information about your system "
<mazal> That's when I go into drivers
<mazal> Did the same thing just after I installed and eventually after trying many times it showed something
<nlsthzn> ah yes
<nlsthzn> mazal, that is a bug in KDE
<nlsthzn> kubuntu I mean
<nlsthzn> will have to use terminal
 * nlsthzn on unity cause it sucks less than kde at the moment
<mazal> I dunno how to do it in terminal , and don't see directions on site
<nlsthzn> sudo apt install nvidia-364
<nlsthzn> just start typing nvidia and hit tab and it will show all the choices
<mazal> thanx
<mazal> Wow ok , didn't know that
<nlsthzn> tab autocomplete will show anything matching your query
<nlsthzn> even command work... if typing apt-get just type apt- and hit tab and you will get apt-get :p
<mazal> I use that for filename and folders , didn't know it will quesry package name also
<nlsthzn> ah ok...
<nlsthzn> yes works for all \o/
<Kilos> see nlsthzn you are more than just a pretty face
<mazal> After install will it enable automatically or how to enable it ?
<nlsthzn> reboot
<nlsthzn> well that is what I do ...
<nlsthzn> being linux I am sure there are ways of making it work...
<nlsthzn> Kilos, I try uncle Kilos ... not hard... 
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I see the nvidia settings app at least shows current driver in use , so one will be able to see there
<nlsthzn> well, give it a go... but I suspect a restart will only really enable the new driver
<nlsthzn> the nvidia app is perhaps just reading some file to see the version number
 * nlsthzn can't find a terminal command to show :/
 * nlsthzn fails at internet
<mazal> Yeah I will check after reboot.
<mazal> Still waiting on the DL though. Feels like I am back on dial-up. Mobile sucks
<nlsthzn> ah yes... 33.6 ... *shudder*
<nlsthzn> max d/l of 4.2kb a second... would have my mind blown when it went above 1kb/s :'(
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> At stages I can't even get a web site open
<mazal> Currently coming down at 19k :(
<mazal> So called 3G , meh
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> something sick there
 * nlsthzn hugs 20mb fiber line
<nlsthzn> will be what I miss the most of this country... uncapped fast internet
<mazal> You lucky.......uhm.....lemme try be polite here.........fish !!!! :)
<mazal> Ok , eventually. Rebooting....hope I see you guys again lol
<Kilos> mazal run http://www.speedtest.net then use those speeds to complain with
<Kilos> net is slower but getting 3mb/s down
<Kilos> his is extra bad
<nlsthzn> gl
<Kilos> i go lock up sheep
<mazal> Ok I'm still here :) Nvidia settings report that I am on 364 now ;) Will test that fps stuttering now
<nlsthzn> sweet
<nlsthzn> tested the sound again in shadow warrior and it is working now
<nlsthzn> sweet
 * nlsthzn will be back laterz
<nlsthzn> exit
<Kilos> Sxuza zulucoda feel free to kick the ball around now
<Kilos> ill grab it and run for the goal line
<mazal> hmm...the steam dl is running over 400k
<Kilos> shhhh
<mazal> Something is fishy
<mazal> But my ubu stuff dog slow
<Kilos> you make things sick
<mazal> Can't be my signal then , steam would also crawl at 19k then
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> mazal: might be the ubuntu mirror you are using
<magespawn> there is also a cli version of speedtest, you can also try mtr against specific ip addresses, record the ouput to a text file
<mazal> Ok the latest drivers didn't help
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Well at least my budget will be saved lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal what are your pc specs apart from the 16g ram you brag about
<Kilos> and is the ram ddr3
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<inetpro> Kilos: how many links do you want me to add in the topic? Remember, there multiple important links on the site... just one link to refer new people to and achieve multiple goals
<Kilos> i have added it with maaz inetpro ty
<Kilos> just need to rmember what to ask
<nlsthzn> mazal, so... any improvements?
<Kilos> Maaz lp address
<Maaz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<inetpro> one address Kilos, just one address https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> i really battle to find how to get there
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i tried to click those launchpad things and it dont go to where one can join directly
<inetpro> LoCo Links is easy to find man
<Kilos> the launchpad stuff goes with the bzr stuff and site stuff
<Kilos> Maaz will remember for me
<Kilos> so calm down old man
<Kilos> is your power back
<inetpro> yep, power is back... guys were working on the line here
<Kilos> qi!
<Kilos> what line?
<inetpro> Kilos: power lines in my area
<Kilos> oh they were
<Kilos> we are and were spelt same arent they
<Kilos> like were having fun
<Kilos> Maaz define were
<Maaz> Kilos: Were \Were\, v. t. & i. To wear. See 3d {Wear}. [Obs.] --Chaucer. [1913 Webster], Were \Were\, n. A weir. See {Weir}. [Obs.] --Chaucer. Sir P. Sidney. [1913 Webster], Were \Were\, v. t. [AS. werian.] To guard; to protect. [Obs.] --Chaucer. [1913 Webster], Were \Were\ (w[~e]r; 277). [AS. w[=ae]re (thou) wast, w[=ae]ron (we, you, they) were, w[=ae]re imp.
<Maaz> subj. See {Was}.] The imperfect indicative plural, and imperfect subjunctive singular and plu…
<Kilos> need to add a modern dictionary
<paddatrapper> We're - we are, were - was
<Kilos> oh yes ty paddatrapper 
<Kilos> maybe i should have a bally nap
<nlsthzn> freenode acting up again
<Kilos> yeah
 * nlsthzn goes to eat... om nom nom time... got some boerewors made by some safa friends here...
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> enjoy
<mazal> maaz tell nlsthzn Nope , no improvement
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell nlsthzn on freenode
<Kilos> hi skokkk 
<skokkk> ello Kilos 
<Kilos> mazal i asked what pc specs
<mazal> Kilos, it's an I5 , 16gig DDR3 and Geforce GTX 760 4gig DDR5 Vram
<mazal> It ran everything well in winbloze
<skokkk> I'm starting to hate ubuntu with apt breaking the whole time
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> skokkk whats breaking
<skokkk> apt-get
<mazal> I go watch a movie
<Kilos> use apt
<mazal> l8tr all
<Kilos> or aptitude
<Kilos> cheers mazal \
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal-sulking> lol
<mazal-sulking> I'm gonna go sit with my PS3 now
<Kilos> see if there isnt something to speed it up mazal-sulking 
<Kilos> like a ssd
<mazal-sulking> Yes , the PS4
<Kilos> i wonder why they dont use a cpu like that in pcs
<Kilos> with lots of ram
<Kilos> those things run with min ram
<skokkk> I'm hating mint even more now :/
<Kilos> but like 8 core cpu
<Kilos> skokk try mate
 * skokkk boots mint
<skokkk> http://i.imgur.com/Ex2ZfSz.png
<Kilos> what are all those open pages on the left
<skokkk> caja-desktop failing to launch
<Kilos> sjoe
<skokkk> so it infinite loops till it works
<Kilos> has it always done that
<skokkk> first time
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<Kilos> inetpro has some link that shows extra stuff to make force work better
<Kilos> boetie
<Kilos> help die mannetjie asb
<Kilos> skokkk everything up to date and upgraded?
<Kilos> and how old is your drive
<Kilos> not perhaps some bad sectors causing the prob?
<Kilos> hi kmf did things go well
<Kilos> oh skokkk did you asnt the mint peeps
<Kilos> ask
<Kilos> i dont know if they have an irc channel
<skokkk> no, not yet.. I'm trying to get an ubuntu setup working just for one task :/
 * skokkk fires up docker
<skokkk> aaand docker no work
<Kilos> eish
<skokkk> You don't by any chance have an extra machine running VNC I can use for an hour or so?
<Kilos> i dont know what vnc is
<Kilos> i have another machine using 14.04 kde
<Kilos> you can teamview to it if you like
<skokkk> it's fine, using a VPS quickly, will tell you if I need it still
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> what is the problem skokkk ?
<skokkk> magespawn, just getting annoyed with no possible version of anything im doing working
<magespawn> skokk if you need to test things, AWS does allow a free use service
<magespawn> sorry skokkk 
<skokkk> I own a dedi, just set up virtualbox quickly
<skokkk> problem is I can't have too much virtualization going on
<skokkk> I need paravirtualization on a dedi actually
<superfly> skokkk: did you use docker from the repositories or from docker's site
<skokkk> superfly, I've skipped past docker, it's giving me shit now
<skokkk> vnc > remote desktop > virtualbox > qemu
<skokkk> yet the sound works :O
<nlsthzn> mazal-sulking, well you will not be getting the same fps with linux than windows in many games as they are not native but actually windows binaries wrapped in basically wine to emulate...
<Maaz> nlsthzn: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell nlsthzn Nope , no improvement" 52 minutes and 7 seconds ago
<nlsthzn> lots of overhead added
<nlsthzn> drop the settings until you get the fps that is playable it all I can recommend
<skokkk> Kilos, does that offer still stand?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> do you want to teamview to it or quemu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 24 May 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1VVFO0R
<mazal> Sjoe this 3 year old media server app is still solid :)
<Kilos> yay you over the sulk
<mazal> hehehe , ja
<mazal> for now
<mazal> Explain this to me oom
 * Kilos listens
<mazal> When my nick has something added my ding works , when it's just as it should be my ding doesn't work ?
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> How is that for strange
<Kilos> that only experts can explain
<mazal> When nlsthzn answered me on that long nick ding worked
<inetpro> mazal: and when I talk to you?
<mazal> Never works on my correct name
<mazal> I've looked at my notify settings over and over. Don't see what I did wrong
<mazal> Not a trainsmash , is just nice when it works and I can hear someone talking to me when my eyes are not on pc
<Kilos> add something to your nick then
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi mazal-something 
<mazal-something> Now it didn't work either
<mazal-something> Mind boggling
<mazal-something> Maybe it only works when I am marked away ?
<Kilos> what kind of something are you talikng about
<Kilos> wb mazal 
<inetpro> mazal: what client are you using?
<mazal> nope , that doesn't work either
<mazal> konversation
<mazal> nlsthzn, had a special voice it seems lol
<nlsthzn> could be it is set to ping when you don't have the chat in the foreground
<nlsthzn> or it has focus
<nlsthzn> anyhow my ping works well and it keeps distracting me >.<
 * nlsthzn goes away again :p
<mazal> I dunno
 * mazal shrugs
<Kilos> my ping works with every channel message
<mazal> Maybe I must minimize it's window and not just jump to other whatever window I am busy in
<Kilos> and then when nick said it pings a bit different
<Kilos> bit louder
<inetpro> many different options available under Settings | Configure Notifications
<mazal> I wasn't there. I was at configure konversation - Notifications
<mazal> Lemme see what's there , maybe that's my problem
<mazal> Ok count to 3 and say my name please
<Kilos> mazal 
<mazal> damn , still not working.
<mazal> There is a "play a sound" that wasn't selected. Selected it and hoped that was the problem
<mazal> Hang on , seenms every instance must be done by itself ?
<mazal> When I click on "nick is written" the sound is not enabled
<mazal> oom Kilos try again please
<mazal> Anybody please
<Kilos> mazal 
<Kilos> sorry i went and ate
<mazal> Yes !!!! 
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> Thank you inetpro
<mazal> I was looking in the wrong place the whole time
<Kilos> normally one sets notifications/alerts in the notifications secion
<Kilos> you rush too much
<Kilos> read everything
<mazal> I did set it in notifications , but in "configure konversation"
<mazal> I have no idea how I didn't see that one directly under settings. Big and clear as day
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Which have to make me wonder why there are 2 seperate ones in the first place.
<Kilos> ask the konversation peeps
<magespawn> mazal so you have your notifications sorted?
<mazal> How did I not see that ? One is so used to going to "confige appname" that I just went there the whole time
<mazal> Yeah magespawn , inetpro fixed it
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> well spotted inetpro 
<Kilos> now fix mine
<mazal> Now it works so well it dings while I am here also lol
<Kilos> if ive been on anotherpage or even ticked a nick in the nick list and i dont first tick where one types then my typing goes into where my nick shows
<Kilos> mazal try that
<mazal> How you mean ?
<mazal> Not following
<Kilos> if i change channels and want to type i must first tick where i type otherwise it modifies my nick
<Kilos> thats how i became google 
<mazal> Mine goes back where it should
<Kilos> was telling maaz to google something in pm
<Kilos> if i change channels then flashing cursor doesnt show
<mazal> Mine seems fine. I click on other channel tab , click on this tab , start typing and it's in right place
<Kilos> now it worked with changing channels
<Kilos> tick on someones nick then type here
<mazal> Even works in the other channel
<mazal> Then I can't type
<Kilos> do you see nicks
<mazal> I must first click in the type bar to ype then
<mazal> But it doesn't change my nick or anything
<Kilos> if i tick once on someones nick i cant keep typing till i tick here first
<mazal> Same here
<Kilos> ya that click on type bar messes up my nick
<mazal> Doesn't do anything here
<Kilos> i mean if i dont tick first
<Kilos> i know it does it but i forget at times 
<mazal> I think I know what happens.
<mazal> To the left of the type pane is the nick change window
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> I think that get's highlighted , you start typing and it changes your nick
<mazal> Dunno how to prevent it though
<Kiloslol> ja i even have google spread ubuntu as a nick in there
<Kiloslol> see
<mazal> hahahaha
<Kilos> inetpro please fix it
<Kilos> hi ambo 
<mazal> Do you use yout channel list as tabs on the bottom or list on the left side
<Kilos> left same as xchat
<Kilos> and nicks on right
<mazal> Same as me
<nlsthzn> that is the issue with KDE, to many settings and so many that seem to do the same thing
<nlsthzn> but don't
<nlsthzn> hexchat, install and everything works :p
<nlsthzn> kthxbai
<mazal> When I click on a nick it doesn't effect my "nick changer" if I can call it that
<Kilos> one day ill go ask the konversation peeps
<Kilos> no only when you type without first ticking in type bar
<mazal> I can go crazy with the keys without clicking there first. Nothing happens
<magespawn> it might have something to do with were the program is set to take focus
<magespawn> something that says when switching tabs go to .....
<Kilos> its weird because my nick gets changed on many ubuntu channels
<mazal> Oom Kilos , maybe go and disable that box completely then
<Kilos> they must think im crazy changing my nick all the time
<Kilos> which box
<Kilos> tell me step by step
<mazal> hang on let me find the path
<Kilos> head not lekker
<mazal> settings-configure konversation-chat window-show box to change own nickname
<mazal> It's under "layout" there
<Kilos> ja mazal well done ty man
<mazal> sharp
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> still cant tick on a nick and type
<mazal> Ja that's normal
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Can't click somewhere and type somewhere else
<Kilos> whyyyy
<Kilos> you can on xchat
<mazal> That's a xchat bug hehehehe
<Kilos--> hello
<Kilos--> yes xchat doesnt even do it here
<mazal> Seriously , I dunno how you can make it to click in one place and type in another without any other action
<Kilos> in xchat i can tick a nick and still type
<Kilos--> Guest73981 where did manl go
<mazal> Now I wonder how do clear this nickbox's history
<Kilos--> or mani
<pavlushka> missing inetpro !
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Cos it will pile up , surely one should be able to clear the history
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> mine must be pages long
<Kilos> yes the pro found it one day
<mazal> Stop clicking on people nicks man !
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Can't find anything re clearing that list
<Kilos> pro will know if anyone does but he is sulking again
<Kilos> caught the bug from you
<Kilos> let me kill the extra me's
<mazal> too many mini me's there
<mazal> I go watch some tv
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> you guys are a crazy bunch 
<inetpro> nearly as bad as me
<magespawn> how do you think we got this way?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is it a konversation prob inetpro 
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> me prob
<inetpro> the problem is between the chair and the keyboard
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> id10t error
<inetpro> you work with one app and expect every other app to behave the same?
<magespawn> picnic
<Kilos> yes for irc it must type in the correct bar
<Kilos> i like konversation except for that one bug
<inetpro> learn to do things differently and change the way you do things 
<inetpro> stop clicking even, learn to use your keyboard
<Kilos> thats why i must do one thing onl
<Kilos> too many channels 
<Kilos> only
<inetpro> Kilos: I have more
<Kilos> and meeting in africa in 30 mins and min peeps there
<pavlushka> Good day inetpro!
<Kilos> yes man you also have all your brain'
<inetpro> but I just jump between about 5 of them frequently
<Kilos> i sold some for booze money
<inetpro> alt+1, alt+2, alt+n...
<inetpro> pavlushka: hi
<magespawn> what are you using inetpro?
<inetpro> magespawn: quassel
<inetpro> the concept is the same on most other clients
<inetpro> just find teh shortcuts
<inetpro> the*
<pavlushka> inetpro: alt+n(n+1)/2, :p
<magespawn> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello magespawn !
<Kilos> even a guy from turkey in africa channel now
<magespawn> inetpro: indeed, i like irssi
<pavlushka> Kilos: Fatar I guess!
<Kilos> no az
<pavlushka> i was forced to use irssi for help when i was unable to log into gui, that's way i learned a thing or to in irssi, lol
<pavlushka> *two
 * chesedo wonder how one will go to alt+16 for example
 * pavlushka wonders if chesedo knows series sum!
<pavlushka> chesedo: :p
<Kilos> chesedo is very clever
<chesedo> pavlushka: yes, and the proof
<chesedo> :P
<pavlushka> lol I though Kilos was clever.
<Kilos> nono Kilos talks too much
<chesedo> pavlushka: he is brilliant...
<pavlushka> Kilos: please never mind, I am just pulling you leg, lol
<Kilos> i know lad
<pavlushka> *your
<Kilos> chesedo you can promote the ubuntu for hope there as well
<Kilos> might get other countries in africa active as well
<pavlushka> chesedo: actually I dont know the range of his( Kilos ) diplomacy, !
<chesedo> Kilos: hmm, but that reminds me
<Kilos> reminds you of what
<chesedo> kmf: did any other peeps pitch after i left
<chesedo> *?
<Kilos> oh yes what was it like chesedo 
<kmf> chesedo: nope
<Kilos> aw poor turnout
<chesedo> fun and educational...
<Kilos> as long as you guys enjoyed yourselves thats good
<Kilos> how many peeps pitched up
 * chesedo now knows about brave, servo, and another new browser
<Kilos> what browser?
<Kilos> ive even tried maxthon
 * chesedo typed five integers trying to figure the correct counting...
<Kilos> still prefer opera
<chesedo> Kilos: brave and vivaldo
<chesedo> *vivaldi
<Kilos> linux browsers?
<chesedo> yeah both and in beta
<paddatrapper> brave sounds familier... Can't place where I've heard of it before though
<Kilos> ah so will be in repos soon
<chesedo> Kilos: doubt it
<Kilos> paddatrapper you can join us on #ubuntu-africa as well for the meeting
<Kilos> will be short and quick i think
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'll try - DebConf meeting at the same time
<chesedo> pavlushka: it is the creator of js' project
<Kilos> zulucoda_ you as well
<Kilos> ok paddatrapper debconf more important
 * pavlushka thinks chesedo is missing me!
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> pavlushka: what did i miss?
<pavlushka> chesedo> pavlushka: it is the creator of js' project
<chesedo> oh boy, sorry pavlushka
<pavlushka> not a problem
<chesedo> paddatrapper:  it is the creator of js' project
<pavlushka> chesedo: I know you were missing me, :p
 * chesedo now has a new pa<tab> problem
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Ah ok
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> paddatrapper: well that is what kmf told me today
<kmf> chesedo: we where talking about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brendan_Eich
<Langjan> Hi Kilos are you well?
<Kilos> hi Langjan yes ty just busy in meeting in #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> you can join too
<Langjan> oh I thought meeting was last night - another one?
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> tis is all africa on one channel
<Kilos> but most peeps seem to have forgotten
<Langjan> just wondered how the 16.04 launch went 
<Kilos> manhy like it but there are still many bugs to sort
<Langjan> can chat again tomorrow some time
<Kilos> ok ty Langjan stay well
<Kilos> look after you guys
<chesedo> Langjan: you can ask kmf
<Kilos> ty for popping in
<Langjan> ok good youi too Kilos 
<Kilos> oh yes ask kmf
<Langjan> thks chesedo 
<Langjan> he also on meeting? lekker aand vir julle jongmanne
<Kilos> selle daar dankie
<kmf> lekker slaap Langjan 
<nlsthzn> have a good one all... work again from tomorrow... will come visit soon :p
<Kilos> chesedo thanks so much lad
<Kilos> that wasnt good for the head
<Kilos> bushtech hoekom so still
<Kilos> skokkk jy baie slim ne
<Kilos> oh my superfly no worry now , but sometime can you check why QA's links to minutes dont works please
<Kilos> the text link is http://52.17.74.45/freenode-%23ubuntu-africa/2016-04-27-18-34-31.txt
<Kilos> says page not found 404
<Kilos> we have 3 months to sort her out before next meeting
<Kilos> so i have no idea where she is saving stuff to
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> might not be saving it
<Kilos> yeah magespawn but why
<Kilos> ibids normally work
<paddatrapper> Gah, I can only access google.co.za... Every single other page times out on this Telkom line
<magespawn> lets see if we cn find out
<Kilos> ai! paddatrapper 
<magespawn> what line paddatrapper ?
<Kilos> run mtr and see if you can find where things are breaking down
<paddatrapper> magespawn: Telkom 2mbps
<magespawn> ouch
<magespawn> or just a normal traceroute
<paddatrapper> It was working fine until about 30 minutes ago. Then it just died
<Kilos> yeah someting
<Kilos> storming?
<magespawn> maybe reboot the router
<paddatrapper> Actually pretty calm. Only had a little rain earlier
<Kilos> or bad joints in junction boxes
<paddatrapper> magespawn: already done that twice
<magespawn> Kilos: have you always been using that server for the minutes?
<Kilos> telkom has got very slack on maintenance
<paddatrapper> Seems it's only on wifi... Wired connection is fine
<superfly> Kilos: where does she get that IP address from?
<magespawn> and they prefer to repair rather than replace faulty cables
<Kilos> no magespawn  we moved her from pro's to fly's a while back
 * paddatrapper has to tinker with the wifi it seems
<Kilos> thts why i asked fly to check
<magespawn> that is nginx server, does not seem to have anything on it though
<Kilos> but he is busy and has 3 months
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i could enjoy having adsl at times
<magespawn> Kilos: superfly ^^
<magespawn> < superfly> Kilos: where does she get that IP address from?
<Langjan> Hi guys, still meeting?
<Kilos> paddatrapper and all others
<Kilos> feel  free to join these guys from tomorrow
<Kilos> https://code.launchpad.net/~pirabarlen-cheenaramen/ubuntu/wily/nagios-plugins/crypto-fix
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~hackers.mu
<mazal> night everyone
<Kilos> night mazal 
<magespawn> good night mazal 
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Langjan> Kilos,  whos the libre office fundi?
<Kilos> the fly
<Kilos> mind you could be many
<paddatrapper> Third times the charm! When in doubt restart again
<Kilos> fly helped me when i battled
<Langjan> I need to get somebody who can point me in the right direction but will have to email what I need to do to create some text in blocks
<magespawn> sorted paddatrapper?
<magespawn> google is usually good for me Langjan 
<paddatrapper> magespawn: Yup, all good
<Kilos> wat se die google ding vir jou oom?
<Langjan> I have been there but is clear as mud magespawn, old brains battle  
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn dont forget i call him oom
<Langjan> not funny at all...lmga
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> paddatrapper glad thats sorted
<Kilos> you a hacker
<Langjan> Sa to be called oom for only 8 years and how many months and days? 
<Langjan> Sad
<Kilos> 2 months
<Kilos> why sad
<Langjan> want ek is nog jonk man
<Langjan> dan noem die ou man my oom
<Kilos> ja ek is oud
<Kilos> ouer as julle almal
<Langjan> ja my omie
<Kilos> ek kan dit bewys
<Kilos> was jy al by die groot hekke daar bo
<Langjan> Unabridged birth certificate?
<magespawn> text in blocks? 
<Kilos> no man 
<Langjan> yes magespawn 
<Langjan> in different sizes and colors
<Kilos> magespawn will help you oom
<magespawn> perhaps a little more of a discription or an example if possible
<Kilos> print them on paper
<Langjan> really? baie dankie
<magespawn> like a magazine or newspaper/
<Langjan> I have, can I mail it to you?
<Kilos> then use those differet colour highlighters
<magespawn> sure 
<Langjan> so you can see what I want to do?
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> sien oom
<Kilos> my mense weet als
<magespawn> Langjan: see pm
<Kilos> net hulle weet ook hoe om weg te kruip
<Langjan> thks got it
<Kilos> kyk na sy naam op die kant oom
<Kilos> ai! dek sukkel met my volk
<paddatrapper> What is the overall aim of launchpad, project management or source code management?
<Kilos> we built our site there paddatrapper 
<Kilos> and the africa site
<Kilos> using nikola and bzr
<Langjan> Sorry magespawn its a 2 MB doc
<Kilos> well the fly did the work and others helped him and i kept breaking it
<magespawn> paddatrapper: i think sourcecode, but maybe a bit of both
<magespawn> np Langjan 
<paddatrapper> Ok, trying to get an idea of where it sits in everything
<Langjan> I have tried Libre office and impress 
<Langjan> dont really know where to begin
<Kilos> in ubuntu everything starts with launchpad
<Kilos> everyone has lp address
<magespawn> okay, which part are you struggling with
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> Langjan: ^^
<Langjan> how to begin to get the blocks of text in place  
<Kilos> from LP we then make wiki pages 
<Langjan> Youve lost me Kilos 
<Kilos> im telling paddatrapper 
<Kilos> sorry
<Langjan> oh ok
<magespawn> well pages 5-9 will can be done by inserting a table on the page and then filling in the text, you can adjust the size of the columns after the table is on the page, a bit like working in a spreadsheet
<Langjan> magespawn, I just need to see how I get hose tables right
<magespawn> pages 2-3 i am not too sure
<Langjan> inserting tables does not seem to be the way to go 
<Langjan> no 2-3 is not necessary
<Langjan> its 5-9
<magespawn> that would be the way i would handle it
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Ok thanks, ek verstaan nou
<Kilos> np
<magespawn> let me create a document with the tables in and then i will mail it back to you
<Langjan> normal tables too rigid, oh many thanks 
<Langjan> but how do I learn to do it myself? 
<magespawn> there are a couple of tricks, like merging cells etc that can get that effect
<magespawn> i had a libre office tutorial website around here somewhere
<Kilos> isnt there a tutorial available
<Langjan> Sorry magespawn I also need page 3
<magespawn> Langjan: that i am not sure how to do, maybe create it a image file in gimp or inkscape first, then insert that file in to document
<magespawn> s/a/as
<magespawn> if you really want to get into document lay out then i suggest scribus
<magespawn> very nice for creating a layout without pictures or words to be used later
<Langjan> ok thks magespawn will have a look
<Kilos> Langjan did you get the tutorial
<Langjan> just checking...
<Langjan> nothing yet
<Kilos> http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/getting-started-with-libreoffice-writer--cms-21700
<Langjan> thks Kilos 
<Kilos> http://www.pitt.edu/~poole/libreofficeTutorials/libreofficeIntro.pdf
<Kilos> theres one for eachers even
<Kilos> http://www.pitt.edu/~poole/libreofficeframe.htm
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb  magespawn 
<Kilos> wb Webtricity you need to chat sometimes
<magespawn> did you guyes get my last couple of messages?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> we saw about scribus
<magespawn> i'll have a look at the tables tomorrow at work, no libreoffice installed here
<Kilos> magespawn can you hack
<magespawn> in what way Kilos ?
<Kilos> i dunno what a hackathon is
<Kilos> but to morrow mauritius is having a three day hackathon
<paddatrapper> Hackathons usually involve getting together and working to fix bugs in a specific piece of software
<Kilos> thought maybe you could learn there
<magespawn> usually where a whole load of people get together to debug nd write programs
<magespawn> ubuntu hackathon
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yes but i have no idea what theyll do but thought you guys that can learn and remember would benefit from it
<magespawn> are they doing it online?
<Kilos> <loganaden> we are hacking sslv3 in ubuntu & debian
<Kilos> <loganaden> Operation S.A.D = SSLv3 Absolute destruction
<magespawn> secure socket layer version 3
<Kilos> on channel #hackers.mu
<magespawn> that would be a little beyond my skill level, but will have a look if i get the time
<Kilos> https://code.launchpad.net/~pirabarlen-cheenaramen/ubuntu/wily/nagios-plugins/crypto-fix
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~hackers.mu
<magespawn> cool beans Kilos, bedtime for me
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
<Kilos> sien jou more paddatrapper 
<Kilos> nag inetpro superfly 
<paddatrapper> nag Ki
<Langjan> nag kil slaap lekker
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-28
<paddatrapper> Good morning everyone
<chesedo> Morning paddatrapper and others
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal and others
<Kilos> hi  anton_may 
<magespawn> ood morning
<magespawn> perhaps a good one too
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> ill be quiet and slow today. kinda bad night with min sleep
<magespawn> did the meeting keep you up late?
<chesedo> Hi mazal Kilos magespawn 
<Kilos> not really magespawn one of those head days
<Kilos> hi chesedo kmf 
<kmf> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> oops chased him
<Kilos> hi boy
<Kilos> Wolfeyes_is 
<anton_may> Morning
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper TinuvaMac 
<Kilos> and theblazehen inetpro dlPhreak nuvolari 
<Kilos> Maaz seen nuvolari 
<Maaz> Kilos: nuvolari was last seen 3 months, 3 days, 21 hours, 8 minutes and 36 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-01-25 02:10:54 PST], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-17 01:24:13 PDT
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> wow, long time
<Kilos> yeah sad
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> since he went to capetown he has got more and more corrupt
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<paddatrapper> And inetpro
<Langjan> G'morning guys
<Langjan> magespawn, thanks I am making some progress with my special docs
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> ok dsnkie en self
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> net moeg, het min geslaap
<Langjan> Ai, jy het dan vroeg gaan slaap, pla jou gewete jou?
<Langjan> Goed hier dankie
<Kilos> nee man die domkop draai en dink oor allerand goed
<Kilos> to in my skool dae
<Langjan> Soos ek, moet leer afskakel
<Kilos> en as ek by pc sit word ek moeg, dan le ek en binne tien minute is ek weer wakker
<Langjan> Kry jy genoeg oefening?
<Kilos> ja ek loop en hol my gaai af agter skape en een tollie
<Kilos> loop seker 3 ks agter hulle aan in n dag
<Langjan> harloop vinniger...lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Kilos, jou raad asb
<Kilos> waarmee oo
<Kilos> m
<Langjan> my vriend se data op sy stokkie het slotjies op
<Langjan> en geen toegang om te delete of stokkie te format
<Kilos> die data of die stok
<Langjan> die folders
<Langjan> fikles
<Langjan> files
<Langjan> wys 'n slot
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> plug it in usb port
<Langjan> op sy ander stokkie kan hy nie toegang kry om te paste nie
<Langjan> lyk my hys swaar op stokkies
<Kilos> then run sudo fsck -f /media/jan/stick name
<Langjan> name just like that?
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> or his name?
<Kilos> i name mine 16 and 16g etc
<Langjan> oh just give it a name
<Kilos> when i format them you get the option to name it
<Kilos> otherwise it becomes fil_system bla bla
<Langjan> ok so that formats it so I must backup first
<Langjan> whre possible
<Kilos> wait
<Langjan> where
<Kilos> you can get to see the data on them?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ca you
<Kilos> n
<Kilos> ok then easy to copy paste to desktop
<Langjan> yes on some
<Kilos> otherwise you can use testdisk to repair it
<Langjan> ok baie dankie
<Kilos> like damaged files can be recovered
<Kilos> lemme see if i can find my data recovery story
<Langjan> Looks like his grandson played with his computer, dont know how he managed to do that
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> gparted will find its name
<Kilos> or mountpoint
<Kilos> may be /dev/sdc or something
<Kilos> then you do sudo fsck -f /dev/sdc or maybe sdc1
<Langjan> Hey now I'm getting confused about what to do and what not
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> plug it in
<Kilos> does pc see it
<Langjan> Its not here, will come tomorrow
 * mazal peeks in
<Kilos> ok save this coming link first
<Langjan> but yes, pc sees it
<Kilos> then open gparted 
<Langjan> hi mazal 
<mazal> How is everyone
<Langjan> no link
<Kilos> dont ask how to fix if thing not in your possesion
<Langjan> fne thaks mazal 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Langjan> Jy slaap nog as hy kom man
<Kilos> hoe laat
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmv2bs4
<Langjan> 11:23!
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> those commands ae for serious data loss
<Kilos> innie nag
<Kilos> ai! slaap julle toppies nie
<Langjan> Nee man jy vra hoe laatr dit is...
<Langjan> lmga 
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> more-oggend 08:30
<Kilos> im here around 7am most days
<Langjan> not when I need you
<Kilos> when you log off ill leave that link with maaz for you
<Kilos> but ill be here tomorrow
<Langjan> ok will save the link on my desktop
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> just hope i havent forgotten how
<Kilos> normally the fsck -f works though
<Kilos> but if you can see whats on the stick drag drop it all to a folder on your desktop then format the stick
<Langjan> Ok thks will do
<mazal> you have a damaged stick ?
<Kilos> and name it an easy name
<Kilos> then easy to work out the path to it
<Langjan> no mazal is's a friends stick 
<mazal> is it damaged ?
<Kilos> like mine are /media/miles/16g  and so on
<mazal> Or what's wrong with it ?
<Langjan> Dont think so, just the files on it 
<mazal> Files missing ?
<Langjan> some open with a lot of repeated letters, whole page full others no access or he cannot paste docs to it, two sticks with probs
<mazal> oi
<Langjan> file shows a little lock and will not delete
<mazal> That doesn't sound good
<Kilos> remember you can also chown them
<Kilos> thats gives you full read write permissions
<Langjan> dont think my teeth are up to it 
<Langjan> to chew on them
<Kilos> not chew on
<Kilos> chown
<Langjan> lmga
<mazal> Linux or winbloze user ?
<Langjan> Ubuntu 14.04
<mazal> Ext4 or fat32 ? ( the stick's format )
<Langjan> sorry dont know sticks are not here
<Langjan> I will get them tomorrow morning
<mazal> If ext4 it might be as simple as permissions like Kilos say , if fat32 it is something worse as fat32 don't have permissions
<Kilos> well see what Langjan s pc sees first
<Kilos> no good guessing what might be the problem
<mazal> yeah
<Langjan> OK thks I will see how far I get tomorrow and perhaps get back to you if necessary
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> come here before you plug it in
<Kilos> so we know
<Langjan> Ok thks will do
<Kilos> anytime my friend
<Langjan> ok have a great day and many thks so far
<Kilos> you too ty
<Langjan> thks
<mazal> Lekker dag oom Jan
<Langjan> jy ook dankie mazal 
<mazal> Why do I always get stuck on the problems that google don't know
<mazal> Still have the problem of daily update checking not working
<mazal> When I checked manually in cli there was again a bunch of updates that the auto didn't notify me of
<TinuvaMac> is the auto updates not just set to only do security updates? you need to change it to all updates if that is what you want
<mazal> http://picpaste.com/updates-35BtOejE.png
<mazal> ^^
<mazal> I can't see what is wrong there
<TinuvaMac> oh
<TinuvaMac> gui...
<TinuvaMac> im stuck dont know :P
<mazal> I think the doesn't actually run the update check.
<mazal> Cos when I run manual in cli the notifier immediately tells me there is updates
<mazal> So the notifier service is running , but the update check itself doesn't run it seems
<TinuvaMac> does the update checker have a pid or lockfile preventing it from running perhaps?
<mazal> How would I check for that ?
<TinuvaMac> no idea. unfortunately i dont use ubuntu enough to really know that
<mazal> It won't be apt's locfile cos then the manual wun would also fail and tell me
<mazal> lockfile* and run*
<mazal> Maybe I must just put a manual command in root's cron if that would be safe to do
<mazal> 0 8 * * * apt update
<mazal> Would that be safe to do ^^
<TinuvaMac> i guess
<TinuvaMac> cant do too much harm
<magespawn> half way through a teamviewer session to sort out a 'urgent' problem, the person on the otherside just starts working again
<magespawn> i do not see a problem with that mazal, might be better to find the solution to the real problem though
<Langjan> hi Kilos 
<Langjan> do you have a fax machine?
<Langjan> I just need a fax to be sent to my seldom-used fax facility to keep it active
<Langjan> 086 659 7704
<Langjan> Anybody? 
<magespawn> i'll send one
<Kilos> nope Langjan 
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal plans
<Langjan> thks magespawn appreciated
<Kilos> just send one yourself with a 30 day loop
<Langjan> cannot send, only hace receive facility
<Langjan> have
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im joking man
<Kilos> there is actually fax software in ubuntu
<mazal> This reminds me of and old Schuster song 
<mazal> " Die Lionking-Luyt , hy fax jou sommer uit "
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Who remembers that !
<Langjan> Fax from Ubuntu?
<Langjan> must have a look
<Kilos> Maaz google how to send a fax from 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Newest 'fax' Questions - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/fax :: "mgetty-fax : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/mgetty-fax :: "How to Send a Fax in Ubuntu | Chron.com" http://smallbusiness.chron.com/send-fax-ubuntu-53374.html :: "Sending a fax in ubuntu | Len"
<Maaz> https://www.len.ro/work/sending-a-fax-in-ubuntu/ :: "How to fax - General notes | HPLIP Knowledge Base" http://hplipopens…
<Langjan> thks Maaz 
<Kilos> there will be many more if you google with a browser Langjan 
<Kilos> i use the bot because it always gives the top 4
<squish102> sent fax
<Kilos> ty squish102 
<squish102> testing if fax would send from usa. use free service hellofax
<Langjan> many thks, fax received - Ford.  From magespawn or from squish102 ?  
<mazal> maaz seen thatgraemeguy
<Maaz> mazal: thatgraemeguy was last seen 2 days, 5 hours, 9 minutes and 56 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-25 22:43:55 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-21 10:03:12 PDT
<mazal> anybody know if thatgraemeguy is ok ?
<squish102> i sent the ford one
<squish102> i think, was some random doc on my machine
<Langjan> thks squish102 
<mazal> oom Kilos , ek het 'n probleempie
<mazal> Moet dalk die naweek bietjie winkels toe
<Kilos> wat nou mazal 
<Kilos> nee nee
<Kilos> speel die speletjies wat jy het
<mazal> uhm
<Kilos> Maaz tell Langjan https://bin.snyman.info/mmmv2bs4
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> Maaz tell NaSb Sorry i missed you, slept the whole afternoon away
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell NaSb on freenode
<magespawn> home time
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos ;)
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> i slept the day away
<mazal> Hallo oom
<Kilos> inetpro when you have time shout at me, safer than shouting at the devil
<chesedo> Kilos: for that issue that oom jan has. It sounds like someone went to a guest session (or another user), plugged in the sticks and changed user again...
<chesedo> oh and oom Kilos, read up on how blue lights from screens affects one's sleep...
<Kilos> so permissions?
 * chesedo uses redshift (on lappy) to sleep quicker
<Kilos> i dont have any blue screens i think
<chesedo> yes
<Kilos> glad you could help him ty
<mazal> I have filters in my glasses to block the blue light
<chesedo> Kilos: no but your screen emits blue light which wakes you as red light (like a sun set) triggers one's sleep 'hormone'
<Kilos> how do i find this redshift
<chesedo> mazal: sounds like a benefit of having glasses...
<chesedo> repo's i think, but read up first so that you understand
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> Maaz google redshift for 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "software installation - How do I install redshift in Ubuntu? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/482373/how-do-i-install-redshift-in-ubuntu :: "Redshift — Ubuntu Apps Directory" https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/gtk-redshift/ :: "redshift-gtk : amd64 : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu - Launchpad" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64
<Maaz> /redshift-gtk :: "Protect Your Eyes From Strain With Redshift in Linux" https://www.maketec…
<chesedo> yip, it is in repo's
<Kilos> oh but my screen dies after 10 mins
<Kilos> so no light when i try sleep
<chesedo> brrr... thats the wrong search... will give you a link soon
<paddatrapper> Kilos: The blue light wakes you while you are working on your pc. This continues long after you've turned it off, hence the poor sleep
<Kilos> aha ty
<Kilos> i normally crash at 9pm, and sleep well, odd days here and there i battle
<paddatrapper> Red light in the evening "tricks" your brain into feeling sleepier and allowing you to sleep more easily when you get to bed
<Kilos> ill install it for sure thanks
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you have to have a brain for it to work?
<paddatrapper> Just the hormones :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai! restart needed for redshift
<Kilos> should one use redshift-gtk
<Kilos> i dunno what the -gtk adds
<chesedo> Kilos: here's a short article - http://www.wavewallcases.com/pages/blue-light-explained
<Kilos> ty
<chesedo> the gtk one has an frontend (GUI)
<chesedo> s/an/a/
<Kilos> so not needed?
<chesedo> i would use it... this is from my start-up apps - redshift-gtk -t 6500:3000 -l -25.7:28.1
<Kilos> ty
<chesedo> your position will be about the same as mine... and can adjust '3000' to your liking (that is to which kelvin?? it goes down to). 2500 to 3500 is good
<Kilos> ok ill look at it when i reboot
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Yup, kelvin - measure of colour temperature (low being red, high being blue)
<Kilos> ty for the info you two
<chesedo> ty paddatrapper... it's been a long time since i've had an aquarium...
<Kilos> so those colours happen no matter screen background?
<paddatrapper> anytime - works for photography/video too
<paddatrapper> Kilos: It tints the display.. becomes almost unnoticeable after a while
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> die engelse is slim ne
<chesedo> Kilos: all light emitting colors except for black and blue have blue in them
<paddatrapper> Haha, ek werk met colour tem al die tyd
<paddatrapper> s/tem/temp
<chesedo> wow paddatrapper, what do you do?
<paddatrapper> Video mostly, some visual effects/titling too
<chesedo> oh, using any linux tools?
 * chesedo does some amatuer editing from time to time using shotcut (will switch to blender soon)
<paddatrapper> I'm trying to switch over to lightworks, that way I can get rid of my Windows desktop
<paddatrapper> But it's quite a learning curve
<chesedo> lol, looked at it once... spent 5 mins and decided to drop it...
<paddatrapper> lol
<chesedo> i've stepped from things like openshot (easiest) to shotcut, now eyeing (well forced to use for a shacky video) blender, and then a step up from that would be lightworks
<paddatrapper> Ok, yeah I'm coming from Adobe Premiere, so similar work flow to shotcut and blender (I think). Still getting used to the floating components in lightworks that you just combine together
<chesedo> blender being a 3d modeling software has a wacky (and somewhat hidden) video editing workflow
<chesedo> oh Kilos you do not have to restart... can test the command in the terminal... <ctrl> + c to quit again
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>  Unable to get location from provider
<chesedo> Kilos: what command did you use?
<Kilos> redshift and redshift-gtk
<Kilos> and once with sudo
<chesedo> ai use 'redshift-gtk -t 6500:3000 -l -25.7:28.1' - the l flag gives the location manually
<chesedo> without sudo
<Kilos> oh wow
<Kilos> sjoe you should see the bugs rolling in on #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<chesedo> Kilos: quit red hey
<Kilos> yeah
<chesedo> in 30mins you will know why i am so sleepy 'early' in at night
<Kilos> wow makes a massive diffs
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> Right time to go get wet... I'll be back later
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> or is it bath time
<paddatrapper> Hockey in the pouring rain, so close enough!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> enjoy
<superfly> chesedo: I highly recommend blenderguru.com
<chesedo> ty superfly.. remember watching Andrew years ago when i was interested in fluid simulations (and had way to much time on my hands)... his videos has always been out of this world
<chesedo> blender has really improved with its renders since cycles came out
<superfly> chesedo: cgcookie.com also released a full blender curriculum for 3d animation students (well, their teachers, actually)
<superfly> (free)
<chesedo> yip, saw the mail you sent on the list... still considering going through it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> redshift putting me to sleep
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Langjan when you do your monthly payments set one of them to fax you your confirmation of payment once every two or three months to keep your fax facility up and running
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<superfly> good morning inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: oops, that time of day already?
<superfly> inetpro: indeed
<inetpro> hmm... guess I shall have to wake up and get ready again
<inetpro> ready for some work again*
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<pavlushka> Hello Wolfeyes !
<pavlushka> Wolfeyes: How are you?
<Wolfeyes> hey pavlushka, okay and you
<pavlushka> I am sleepy great, thumbs up!
<pavlushka> Good night ZA!
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-29
<kulelu88> .
<Kilos> morning all
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> winter in africa
 * Kilos shivering
<paddatrapper> I quite enjoy it, though it could be warmer!
<Kilos> you lucky
<Kilos> im only comfy at 20°c and above
<paddatrapper> I'd love Zim teamperatures with CT climate
<Kilos> wb theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ty Kilos. 
<theblazehen> Dunno what happened for me to leave
<Kilos> lol
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro 
<inetpro> oh yeah and good mornings to you as well oom Kilos
<inetpro> oops, did I say morning even?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and oom
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good $daytime to everyone else
<Kilos> nippy on the boney today hey
<inetpro> no man, dis lekker so
<Kilos> do peeps still say boney for small bikes
<Kilos> i hope maia is ok inetpro she hasngt answered mails
<Kilos> we need to get an ordr in for sticks
<Kilos> maybe superfly must investigate
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy, inetpro, Wolfeyes
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos, thatgraemeguy
<Wolfeyes> hey theblazehen
<Kilos> dont forget inetpro 
<Kilos> he sulks
<Wolfeyes> hey inetpro
<Wolfeyes> lol
<theblazehen> hey Langjan
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , sorry we are doing some other urgent things, can I connect with you a bit later?
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell Langjan https://bin.snyman.info/mmmv2bs4" 18 hours, 30 minutes and 24 seconds ago
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Langjan when you do your monthly payments set one of them to fax you your confirmation of payment once every two or three months to keep your fax facility up and running" 11 hours, 20 minutes and 41 seconds ago
<Kilos> yessir
<Langjan> ok thks
<mazal> Morning
<mazal> maaz tell tinuvamac The workaround with apt update in root's cron works sharp thanx
<Maaz> mazal: Sure, I'll tell TinuvaMac on freenode
<mazal> maaz tell magespawn The workaround with apt update in root's cron works sharp thanx
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell magespawn on freenode
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Slowly but surely getting there oom
<Kilos> good
<mazal> Most things things that didn't work had been fixed/workedaround
<mazal> Wow check that word , my typing/spelling is dangerous
<Kilos> np
<mazal> Just some alternate app searches left
 * mazal fiddles
<mazal> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/adsl/162860-the-best-adsl-service-provider-in-south-africa.html
<mazal> Now why does last place not surprise me in the least
<mazal> Oh oom Kilos , I forgot to tell you something interesting I found here
<mazal> Remember how I could never hear my audio on thi pc on 14.04 , now on 16.04 audio is working way better. I can actually hear what's going on.
<theblazehen> mazal: It was distorted right?
<mazal> No just so soft that it was like not having audio at all
<Kilos> why didnt you guys greet noobie
<Kilos> i was fetching sheep
<Kilos> happy your sound sorted mazal 
<Kilos> rugby time now now
<theblazehen> Aww, missed him :(
<mazal> Kilos, who is playing ?
<Kilos> sharks/chiefs
<mazal> I haven't had tv so long don't even know what's going on in sport
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/wwuEthD my back hurts from the small font size now :(
<theblazehen> hi TinuvaMac
<theblazehen> hey Langjan
<Kilos> rugby Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos  just backing up whats on the sticks
<Langjan> ok enjoy
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> wen jy Langjan 
<Langjan> kyk maar eers klaar, wats die telling?
<Kilos> 15/10  vir hulle
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> wow theblazehen, that's tiny
<theblazehen> superfly: Yeah :( Went to 8 pt again now thoguh
<theblazehen> though*
<Kilos> half time Langjan 
<Langjan> Yeah 15-15, they need a kicker
<Langjan> Sorry theblazehen I missed your hi, hi there
<Kilos> second half
<Langjan> A side that keeps kicking possession away like the sharks are doing, does not deserve to win
<Langjan> Well-deserved loss by Sharks, eish!
<Langjan> You there Kilos? 
<Langjan> Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<Kilos> here
<Langjan> hi
<Kilos> you used disks?
<Kilos> formay to fat
<Langjan> yes, same result on both sticks
<Kilos> did you use disks from the bash
<Kilos> the disk utility
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> type in disks in the dash
<Langjan> No fat option
<Kilos> that will should stick
<Kilos> for all systems i tink
<Langjan> tried for all systems
<Langjan> result above for both sticks
<Kilos> and that gives the errors
<Kilos> maybe sticks messed up 
<Kilos> try gparte
<Kilos> d
<Langjan> looks like
<Langjan> partition editor or partition manager?
<Langjan> gparted
<Kilos> tick on partition
<Kilos> that wilfirst make sure you choose the stick
<Kilos> once stick highlighted then tick partition
<Langjan> do I install gparted partition manager or gparted partition editor?
<Kilos> gparted
<Kilos> ive never had to choos
<Langjan> editor or manager? lees jy nie joungmAN?
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> there are two gparted apps
<Langjan> which one?
<Kilos> did you run sudo apt install gparted
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> do that
<Langjan> looked in software
<Langjan> installing..
<Langjan> tick which partition?
<Kilos> on the right top
<Kilos> will show drives
<Kilos> tick that arrow
<Kilos> choose stick
<Kilos> sdc or something
<Langjan> stick there long ago, theres a few partition places, which one?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> what partitions you see on stick
<Kilos> should be just one partition
<Langjan> places where to click on partition, not partitions
<Kilos> what does stick show as
<Kilos> you have to be careful with gparted
<Kilos> you tick wrong thing you drive is gone
<Langjan> dev/sdb and dev sdc
<Kilos> oh shows both
<Kilos> ok choose sdc first
<Langjan> yes I have them both in different usb's
<Kilos> what does it show now
<Langjan> dev sdc fat32
<Kilos> tick on it to highlight
<Kilos> then partitions at the top
<Kilos> popup will show options
<Langjan> then? waiting...
<Kilos> are you with me?
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ok tick delete
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> then partitions again and choose create
<Langjan> new
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> soory i forgot it says new
<Kilos> and tick format
<Langjan> no format option, only create
<Kilos> all systems or fat32
<Kilos> create
<Langjan> as primary or extended?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> you on the stick hey
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> primary is good
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> now tick partitions
<Kilos> and format
<Langjan> format to?
<Kilos> fat32
<Kilos> or all systems
<Langjan> make up your mind sooner, too late for tears
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont member what shows man
<Kilos> if it shows fat32 choose it
<Kilos> if not then choose all systems
<Langjan> ok created fat32
<Langjan> now test?
<Kilos> has it formatted yet
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ok test it
<Kilos> you can even use disks to check
<Langjan> ok just need to check which one it is
<Kilos> see if you still get same error
<Kilos> unplug other one man
<Langjan> which one man?
<Langjan> let me sort them out first
<Kilos> the one you havent formatted
<Kilos> sdb
<Kilos> i always work on one thing at a time
<Langjan> unable to mount
<Kilos> oh here is another thing you can install by you
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what size stick
<Langjan> 8gb
<Kilos> have you access to a windows machine
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> plug it in there and choose format
<Langjan> ok I need to start it but also have to arrange some wages for a guy in Mozambique, can you give me 20 minutes?
<Kilos> you must tell win peeps to use the safely remove option before unplugging sticks
<Langjan> he uses Ubuntu
<Kilos> ok i go do some chores
<Kilos> also use safely remove
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> right click safely remove
<Kilos> when its shows in the dash
<Kilos> some things say eject
<Langjan> I always do but not sure about my pal, will tell him. chat a bit later then
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> ok Kilos thks, both formatted and working
<Langjan> looks like Win 7 is better than Ubuntu...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> just remember to tell peeps about the safely remove option
<Kilos> especially on windows. it crashes sticks quick if they just pulled out
<Langjan> Now I'm converted to Windows...
<Kilos> hahah enjoy
<Kilos> ill wait for you to come back crying
<Langjan> Just took a spanking new Dell Inspiron 15 series 3000 out its box 
 * mazal hands Langjan 1 bullet
<Langjan> P&G digital Pta did not want to supply with ubuntu so owner wants to dual boot
<Kilos> you are spoiled
<Langjan> you see any complicatins?
<Langjan> yes by you
<Kilos> should be fine
<Langjan> ok thks, gonna roll some balls that run skew this afternoon, maybe check you tomorrow
<Langjan> mazal, I bit the bullet
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> you know where to find us
<mazal> oom Langjan , you gonna need it
<Langjan> yes, in meetings or by the rugby...lmga
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> need what mazal ?
<mazal> That bullet
<mazal> I would have given a match , but Winbloze don't burn
<Langjan> for billy hekkies?
<mazal> yeah
<Langjan> well Win 7 had to help out when Ubuntu could not format a little stick or two...
<Langjan> shame
<Langjan> !
<mazal> oom Kilos , I just recived mail of the special this weekend ! yummy , let's see
<Langjan> special on win 10?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> ai!
<Langjan> hi inetpro hoesit?
<Kilos> he is a gaming addict
<inetpro> hoekom sukkel on so? :-)
<Kilos> and shopaholic
<inetpro> good and yourself Langjan
<Langjan> also good thks, especially when I discovered win 7 can help where ubuntu fails... 
<Kilos> compulsive shopper Langjan 
<Langjan> and Kilos put me on that track - rebels among us!
<Kilos> the work specail knocks his brain into shopping mode
<Kilos> use whatever tools work
<mazal> Now that was utterly disspointing
<Kilos> not often sticks pack up
<mazal> I have 3 platforms and not one have something on special I like
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> :(
<Kilos> credit card rests
<Langjan> that pal of mine breaks things better than I can
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Kilos, I see broken down sticks almost every day
<Langjan> but think his grandson did it
<mazal> Not realiable at all
<Langjan> I have not seen one in years
<Kilos> i have seen one that cant be recovered mazal 
<Langjan> if at all
<Kilos> havent
<mazal> The one's I see break down can't even be seen by the pc let alone be recovered
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Nethier winbloze nor Ubuntu even see the device
<Kilos> easy come , easy go
<Kilos> testdisk should see it
<Langjan> ok guys see you later, as soon as I get xchat working on my new windows install...
<mazal> neither*
<Kilos> cheers Langjan 
 * mazal glares at Langjan
<Langjan> mooi loop
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> jy ook oom
<Langjan> en lekker naweek
<Langjan> dankie
<mazal> it took Kilos 2 years to get me off winbloze at home now oom goes there , ai
<Kilos> no man
<Langjan> never in your life, lmga
<Kilos> he is doing a dual boot for someone else
<mazal> I haven't done that since 08\
<mazal> '08*
<mazal> Hate dual boot
<Langjan> He wanted to buy with 14.04 preloaded, deler would not...eish!
<Langjan> dealer
<Langjan> why?
<mazal> Lot's of issues
<Langjan> never had issues on my wifes machine
<Langjan> win 7 factory install, ubuntu 14.04 dual boot only a pleasure
<Kilos> best is squeeze win into first 50g and then linux the rest of it
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> Oh now you see what happens when I look at specials , I forgot the server's backup is finished
<Langjan> why so much for win?
<Kilos> and turn off all win updates
<Langjan> ok gotta go, cheers guys, ubuntu bo!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> gaan speel toppie
<Langjan> seriously mazal you recommend not to go that way, dual boot?
<Langjan> My dual is on desktop, is issues with laptop?
<mazal> Is a personal preference of mine Langjan , if you don't have problems with it go for it. 
<Langjan> ok will see how it goes, thks
<Kilos> man dont listen to a gamer
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Ok server back up , sorry users :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Fortunately it's Friday afternoon so nobody working anyway
<mazal> I'm lucky with my dealer. When I buy I can specify " No OS "
<mazal> In desktops anyway , laptops not
<mazal> Hey Kilos I have an idea
<Kilos> ?
<mazal> nvm
<mazal> maaz tell langjan http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> i dual booted 14.04 on win7 here on this lappy when i got it and it worked finew
<mazal> The UEFI and Secure boot thing of Win 8+ can cuase headaches. From what I read
<mazal> Haven't needed to do it myself. Last time I did it was Win XP days
<Kilos> i dont even know if uefi was involved here
<Kilos> install just worked
<mazal> I used a different way for a while. Installed ubuntu on external hdd. Worked great as your OS and apps went where youu went. But performance wise very slow
<mazal> Even on USB3
<mazal> Barry still does it till today though
<Kilos> starnge usb3 is slow
<Kilos> strange
<mazal> Not really
<mazal> Internal drive is faster
<Kilos>  " I love usb3 .. just did a speed test for guy on Linux Europe.... 47 GB iso file...... 6 seconds. "
<Kilos> thas not slow at all
<mazal> Yeah in copying data terms is fine
<mazal> But running OS from it is slower than internal
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Well for the first bit anyway
<mazal> Once all apps is open and running it is not big difference. But the booting and opening of apps is slower
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> But it's nice having your axact same stuff at work and at home the whole time. I worked like that for more than a year I think
<mazal> And could leave the Winbloze pc alone for it's games
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> But with SSD at home machine now I won't even concider USB3 for my OS
<Kilos> ssd actually lekker fast
<Kilos> im happy this one is still going
<mazal> I can now actually for the first time test it properly. My home pc and work pc has exact same OS and apps. But this one is HDD
<mazal> And home faster for sure.
<mazal> And home one has slower CPU actually. This one i7 , home on I5
<mazal> Now I crave a tjoklit
<mazal> maaz do you have tjoklits ?
<Maaz> mazal: I already know stuff about do you
<mazal> And all our shops closed :(
<Kilos> ai! dont talk about those things
<mazal> why ?
<Kilos> you make my mouth cry
<mazal> Ok I'll nibble on a cookie instead
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal schedules weekend plans
<Kilos> no shopping
<mazal> Cancelled my shopping plan of tomorrow
<mazal> I remembered it's end of the month
<mazal> Then it's too busy there
<mazal> But.............there is always digital stores lol
<Kilos> go read what chuck says
<mazal> Who is chuck ?
<Kilos> sec
<mazal> I only know chucky the crazy doll
<Kilos> cant copy link
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ill mail it to you
<mazal> Gaan hy met my raas ? Dan wil ek dit nie lees nie
<Kilos> nee man
<mazal> That is a lot of big words
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> read instead of shopping
 * mazal don't read
<Kilos> theh spend some time learning to read
<Kilos> either way will save you money
 * mazal too old to learn
<mazal> hahahaha
<theblazehen> I hate SSL / TLS :(
<mazal> Hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hey mazal. How's things?
<mazal> okish thanx
<mazal> almost home time . bye for now
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> ai!
<chesedo> Afternoon all
<Kilos> hi chesedo- 
<chesedo> Kilos: have you slept better?
<Kilos> last night 9 hours
<Kilos> and wash asleep now and missed half the bulls match
<Kilos> sigh
<arts> hey everyone
<superfly> sup arts
<superfly> haven't seen you in a while
<Kilos> hi arts 
<arts> yeah been up to my neck in work,haha how are you superfly 
<arts> hi Kilos how are you
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<superfly> arts: can't complain, I leave that to Kilos. Also been busy with work, DebConf and all my usual other stuff
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> when do i complain superfly 
<arts> superfly, DebConf?
<superfly> <Kilos> and wash asleep now and missed half the bulls match
<superfly> <Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> arts: https://debconf16.debconf.org/
<arts> awesome sauce!
<paddatrapper> Weekend!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> do you come online weekends paddatrapper 
<Kilos> i forgot already
<Kilos> oh and you can get a cloak for your ip address
<arts_> superfly are you there?
<Kilos> hes afk atm arts_ but will be back
<Kilos> travelling home maybe
<arts_> cool bannanas
<arts_> thought you were in AU?
<Kilos> nope still waiting for visa
<paddatrapper> Kilos: weekend usually means unblocked wifi (so I can actually get weechat on my phone). And being able to sleep in a bit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do you understand xml stuff
<paddatrapper> Kinda. You use tags and stuff
<Kilos> i have under taken a task but will need to set up a team to help
<paddatrapper> Worked with it quite a lot when I was maintaining Java applications
<paddatrapper> What does it entail?
<Kilos> translation into afrikaans
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com/localization
<paddatrapper> Ah, cool
<Kilos> i dont know if we do it onbline or copy that and set it up here
<Kilos> online
<Kilos> then we can distribute it to school kids i think
<Kilos> maybe even pre primary schools
<paddatrapper> Looks interesting!
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com
<Kilos> do you understand it?
<Kilos> its just words and symbols to me
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yeah I understand it
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> must one download something
<Kilos> we can pull in chesedo as well i hope
<Sxuza> hey all 
<Sxuza> hi Kilos  :)
<paddatrapper> I'll have to have a look in more detail when I get home and find out
<Kilos> cool ty
<gremble> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> I never knew how useful a drop-down terminal could be
<gremble> ubuntu mate has this really nice feature where you get a terminal by pressing f12 
<Kilos> what is a dropdown terminal
<gremble> It is always open, just hidden
<gremble> It is a terminal that "drops down" from the top of your screen
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> one can get it in kde as well but i didnt know what it was so didnt bother
<Kilos> easy enough to open terminals here with ctrl+T
 * chesedo is away from home this weekend Kilos 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> will catch you when you come back
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Had a look at that localization - we need to create a "Locale Pack" that includes the xml manifest with word translations, ogg audio translations of words and visual images it seems
<Kilos> haha paddatrapper say that in english
<paddatrapper> So, yes, would need to download and work on it locally in a source tree and then submit it
<Kilos> oh like merging when using bzr
<paddatrapper> that manifest.xml file allows you to add text translations - bv. cat -> kat, then we need to record the audio clips - cat.ogg of a voice saying 'kat', and optionally textures if the word is seen on objects in the game
<Kilos> holy smokes
<Kilos> mike said its quite easy
<paddatrapper> These all get kept together in the Locale Pack which we maintain like we would any other piece of software - launchpad perhaps? and submit it to them
<Kilos> so its text words and audio as well
<Kilos> i thought it was just text 
<paddatrapper> It shouldn't be too difficult as the framework is already given. Looks like it is definitely the sound of each letter, don't know if it is each word as well
<Kilos> but we can make a team, im sure we can get it done
<Kilos> oh yes sounds
<Kilos> will need sounds of the words as well i think
<paddatrapper> Sure. I have the recording equipment, but not the accent.  can look around and find someone to be the voice actor
<paddatrapper> Looking at it again - yes 1 recording for each word and 2 for letters - one for the name of the letter and one for it's sound
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you think we can do it paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> I reckon so :D
<Kilos> yay we get superfly to say the words
<paddatrapper> Good idea
<Kilos> he can swim across the vlei to you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we will have to hear if he can pronounce afrikaans words properly
<paddatrapper> Hehe. Probably does better than me!
 * paddatrapper klink soos 'n vrot Nederlander
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> there are many of the guys in that area
<Kilos> oh ill mail nuvolari 
<paddatrapper> Awesome
<Kilos> he has been slacking here since he moved to CT
<paddatrapper> Lol. What do you expect? CT is nice and laidback
<Kilos> mailed him
<pavlushka> maaz tell Cryterion that I miss his humour, :)
<Maaz> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell Cryterion on freenode
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: :p
<Kilos> yes?
<pavlushka> :p :p :p
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<paddatrapper> Kilos: https://github.com/XPRIZE/GLEXP-Team-The-Linguaculturalists/tree/master/app/src/main/assets/locales
<paddatrapper> Some examples of locales
<pavlushka> Kilos:  I am having biriani chicken here, want some, :p
<Kilos> sshhhhh you making me hungrier
<pavlushka> Kilos: https://ghoshsan06.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/chicken-rezala.jpg, the chickens are dipped in ginger soup but delicious, mmmm
<Langjan> Hi guys, Kilos 
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell langjan http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/" 6 hours, 8 minutes and 57 seconds ago
<paddatrapper> Hey Langjan 
<paddatrapper> Got to go eat
<Kilos> naand
<Kilos> Langjan wen jy
<Langjan> Ek sien nou lyk my ek moet eers 'n partisie in win maak want ubuntu sien nie die win installasie nie
<Langjan> dankie vir die inligting
<Langjan> hi paddatrapper 
<Langjan> eet lekker
<Kilos> yes make the windows about 50g
<Kilos> what size drive is in there
<Langjan> 450gb
<Langjan> and 64 bit
<Kilos> you might need to boot from a win7 dvd to make the partitions
<Kilos> i did that here and then after using it a couple of months wiped win and did a clean install
<Langjan> acc to the link you sent I can partition from win 10
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> that was mazal
<Langjan> let me try that
<Langjan> oh ok thks mazal 
<Langjan> yes I see now
<Langjan> had to set boot sequence, its set to ignore dvd
<Kilos> at first this lappy refused to take linux
<Kilos> was something i had to allow in bios as well
<Kilos> every different make has their own quirks
<Kilos> what was that link for paddatrapper 
<Kilos> i see mhall there as well
<Kilos> do we have to supply a map too?
<Langjan> How do I see what windows version is in the machine?
<Langjan> it only wants to shrink to 50%, about 230GB
<Kilos> doesnt it show when booting
<Langjan> maybe, did not notice
<Kilos> well you dont want to mess it up so accept that size
<Langjan> it says its using only 25GB but wants to keep halvies
<Langjan> think so?
<Kilos> once he is used to linux and needs more space you can wipe it for him and clean install buntu on it
<Kilos> greedy
<Langjan> ok makes sense
<pavlushka> Kilos: very greedy, :p
<Kilos> gparted could shrink it more i think but dont take a chance of messing it up now
<Langjan> theres al 13 gb recovery partition?
<Kilos> ye that for if win crashes
<Kilos> after i saw my lappy worked lekker with kde i wiped everything
<Kilos> using redshift here so battling to see channels colours change with incoming
<Kilos> helps a bit to tilt screen closer
<Langjan> Its win 10
<Kilos> first thing go and turn off all updating
<Kilos> forwarded you a mail on how
<Kilos> win 10 comes with built in spyware
<paddatrapper> Kilos: The link is to other locale packs that we can use as examples
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> i see the fly hasnt shot us down yet
<Langjan> I disabled secure boot
<Langjan> now installing ubuntu in free space
<Kilos> cool
<Langjan> nothing broke yet.....
<Kilos> it wont
<Kilos> should go smooth
<Langjan> will ubuntu boot before win?
<Kilos> now if you saved all your packages you wouldnt have to update/upgrade online
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> you get to choose though
<Langjan> saved packages?
<Kilos> if you leave it then it will boot ubuntu
<Kilos> yes man
<Langjan> ok saved packages?
<Kilos> everything in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> you most likely dont even store them
<Kilos> you rich peeps
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> install should be done in less than 10 minutes
<Kilos> oh my ln
<Kilos> Langjan 
<Langjan> lost me there
<Kilos> the freespace i think is in windows
<Langjan> where do i put boot loader?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sda
<Kilos> just go with defults
<Kilos> defaults
<Kilos> dont always want to change things
<Langjan> theres no defaults
<Kilos> didnt it show sda
<Kilos> just hit enter
<Langjan> it shows 8 partitions 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> isnt sda one of them
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
<Langjan> plenty sda's
<Kilos> sda1
<Kilos> where windows is
<Langjan> sda1 fat 32 524 MB, used 33 MB
<Kilos> grub must install there
<Kilos> ya there
<Kilos> the top one you can choose
<Langjan> the top one is dev/sda 500GB
<Cryterion> Hi
<Langjan> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya, how things?
<Kilos> ja there
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya Kilo's
<Langjan> now youve told me ya there in two places?
<Kilos> well
<Cryterion> anyone know the command to downgrade ubuntu from 16.04 back to where it was?
<Kilos> did you try hit enter without choosing anything
<Kilos> sda
<Kilos> try sda
<Langjan> which one?
<Langjan> six sda's
<Kilos> dev/sda 500GB
<Langjan> must I rather go back and hit install on what ever comes up?
<Kilos> ok try that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro where are you
<Langjan> ok which option, use lvm or something else?
<Kilos> no
 * Cryterion searches for inetpro on duckduckgo.com
<Kilos> just enter
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 8 hours, 3 minutes and 42 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-29 03:36:35 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-26 11:53:48 PDT
<Langjan> well its not erase and use whole disk then Ill lose win
<Langjan> other option is encrypt
<Kilos> no not that
<Kilos> install alongside
<Kilos> but i would do it differently
<Langjan> no such option, it does not see the win installation
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> the parted tool must see it
<Langjan> so I must go back to try ubuntu
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i cant see the thing so kinda difficult
<Kilos> go with try first ya
<Kilos> but the way you were going would have worked as well
<Kilos> only would have installed ubuntu in the win 50% of the drive
<Langjan> chances are I would have selected the wrong sda option
<Kilos> ok tell when you in the try option
<Langjan> then I would have lost the win installation dont want that
<Kilos> no
<Langjan> yes im there
<Kilos> it would install alongside
<Kilos> ok open gparted
<Langjan> shows dev/sda 3 226Gb and unallocated 224 GB
<Langjan> and a number of small ones
<Kilos> right tick once on unallocated
<Kilos> then choose new or create
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> did you and i do this a while back
<Langjan> yes on other machine
<Kilos> so why you asking then
<Kilos> dont you keep notes
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok new make it 50g
<Kilos> and mount point /
<Kilos> rot
<Kilos> root
<Kilos> haha i remember us having this discussion
<Kilos> you said whats root
<Kilos> yay memory getting better
<Langjan> no mount point
<Langjan> same as last time
<Kilos> oh ya thats later
<Kilos> ok apply
<Kilos> then make another new
<Langjan> primary partition and ext4?
<Kilos> 4g
<Kilos> ys
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> 4g?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> that will be swap
<Langjan> what do you mean by 4g?
<Kilos> 4 gig big
<Kilos> first one is 50 gig right?
<Langjan> im still with 50GB, must I click addz/
<Langjan> add/
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> after apply you tick unallocated again
<Kilos> the make another new
<Langjan> theres no apply, theres cancel and add
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> listen carefully
<Kilos> delete the 50g
<Kilos> and report
<Langjan> the 50 gb has not been done
<Kilos> you didnt hit apply did you
<Langjan> I said theres no apply
<Kilos> after apply it will show the 50g and lots of unallocated
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> theres cancel or add
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> add
<Kilos> add a 4g
 * mazal bekyk die besigheid
<Langjan> so I adjust slider to 50GB then click add ?
<mazal> Told you guys dual boot is headaches
<Kilos> then add another with everything thats left
<Kilos> haha dit is n pein mazal 
<Kilos> harder if i cant see whats there
<Langjan> ok 50GB and 4GB have been dione, now theres 179GB unallocated
<Kilos> i forget we are using gparted on live iso not the partition manager in install
<Kilos> right
<Kilos> add again all of it
<Langjan> you must not forget
<mazal> And btw partitions is irrelevant for boot loader placement. Boot loader always sda ( when there is just 1 drive in machine ). Doesn't matter how many partitions there is. Boot loader is on start of drive , not on a partition
<Langjan> what do I pay you for? too forget?
<Kilos> sorry
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> you pay peanuts you get monkeys
<Langjan>  will deduct from next pay for forget
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> report man
<Langjan> ok now hit apply after clicking on regmerkie....at last I saw apply
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> searching dev/sda partyitions
<Langjan> ok where to now?
<Kilos> close gparted
<Kilos> then double click install goodie
<Langjan> preparing...
<Langjan> ok no detected os, options are erase, encrypt, use lvm and something else
<Langjan> nothing has changed
<Kilos> something else
<Kilos> used to be manual
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan>  then?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> in the 50g
<Kilos> mights show a bit more or less
<Langjan> 53  dev/sda6 ext 4
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> moint point root /
<Langjan> and used 1022MB
<Kilos> you might need to tick change
<Langjan> mount point? 
<Kilos> foret the little bits
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> did you tick on it
<Langjan> ok chANGE the use as
<Kilos> huh
<Langjan> then use as....dropdown menu
<Kilos> do you see mount points
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what shows in dropdown
<Langjan> 12 options but no mount point
<Langjan> ext4 and ext 3 journalling
<Kilos> ext4
<Langjan> ext2 file system
<Langjan> btrfs journalling file stystem
<Kilos> ext4
<Langjan> jfs journalling file system
<Kilos> forget the rest
<Kilos> ext4
<Kilos> ext4
<Langjan> now there smount point
<Kilos> w0000000t
<Langjan> and format option
<Kilos> mount point /
<Kilos> and tick format
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> and ok
<Kilos> then there should be apply
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> tick 4g partition
<Langjan> right
<Langjan> use as?
<Kilos> above where you choose mount point
<Kilos> swap
<Langjan> no mount point
<Kilos> do you see swap
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> choose it
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then apply
<Langjan> right done
<Kilos> then tick the whats left partition
<Langjan> the 183GB free space?
<Kilos> then tick partition up top
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> ext4
<Kilos> then mountpoint /home
<Kilos> then apply
<Langjan> youve lost me
<Kilos> uh oh
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> tick once on 183GB
<Langjan> tick on free space nothing happens
<Kilos> just highlight it
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then tick partition at the top
<Langjan> no partition option to tick
<Kilos> heel bo
<Kilos> partitions
<Langjan> nope
<Kilos> are you still in the partition manager thing
<Langjan> heading is installation type
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> go back
<Kilos> you need to tell it to use the 183 as /home and make it ext4
<Langjan> live options are revert and quit
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> what did you do
<Langjan> what you told me 
<Kilos> you should have been able to make it /home same way as you did the other 2
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> what does revert option show
<Langjan> nothing, just spinning wheel showing somethings working, or trying to
<Kilos> rofl
<Langjan> rofl?
<Kilos> rolling on the floor laughing
<Kilos> lmga
<Kilos> hee hee hee ha ha ha hoo hoo hoo cough cough
<Langjan> this things virtually frozen
<Langjan> not funny
<Kilos> switch off and boot from cd again
<Kilos> then choose install lets see
<mazal> You guys still partitioning ?
<Kilos> ya he lost something
<Langjan> tutor lost him
<Kilos> when you choose install use the something else again
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> will let you know when I get there
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Oom Kilos
<Kilos> ja mazal 
<mazal> Sounds like the home partition you didn't let hime create before hand in gparted like the other too , so guide him to create partion when you get there
<Kilos> yes thats what i want to do
<mazal> Looks like that's where it went wrong
<Kilos> if the 50g and the 4g swap show
<Kilos> i did tell him new
<Langjan> so try or install option?
<Kilos> install
<Langjan> and something else
<Kilos> hyes
<Kilos> do you pay treble time after 9pm
<Langjan> ok showing partitions
<Kilos> you see the 50g
<Langjan> no only double, unless you forget...
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> stop it
<Kilos> ok tick the 50g once
<Langjan> stop it?
<Kilos> stop making me laugh
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> then partitions at the top
<Kilos> ext4
<Kilos> or change
<Langjan> no partitions at the top
<Kilos> where is that partition tool
<Langjan> ? 
<Langjan> change?
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> change ya
<Langjan> ok then?
<Kilos> ext4 
<Kilos> then / as mount point
<Langjan> and format?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> then tick the 183
<Kilos> and change 
<Kilos> ext4 and mountpoint /home
<Kilos> report
<Langjan> ok done  
<Kilos> then check that 4g is still swap
<Langjan> dev/sda8 ext 4 home 183GB
<Kilos> dont worry bout that
<Langjan> no swap
<Kilos> tick the 4g
<Kilos> and change to swap
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> then apply
<Kilos> in case you didnt
<Kilos> then tick install
<Langjan> its asking for 1MB reserved bios boot area
<Kilos> holy moly
<Langjan> and go back
<Kilos> what you mean asking for
<Langjan> Go back to the menu and correct this problem
<Langjan>  then
<Langjan> long story basically telling me if I dont go back and creat 1MB bios boot area boot loader installation may fail later
<Kilos> are you sure you are using 14.04
<Langjan> it may still be possible to minstall boot loader to a partition
<Kilos> no some alien thing
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> og go back then
<Kilos> then delete the 53 g'
<Kilos> then make that 1MB bios boot area
<Kilos> never heard that before
<Kilos> bios is on motherboard not a partition on the drive
<Kilos> then make your 52g free space ext4 /
<Langjan> how do I delete 53GB area?
<Kilos> the last lappy we did this on didnt ask for that
<Kilos> tick on it
<Kilos> then tick on partitions at the top
<Kilos> then tick delete
<Langjan> no such option as partitions
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> where does that laptop come from 
<Kilos> mars or jamaica
<Langjan> its running on ubuntu 14.04 dvd
<Kilos> you sure???
<Langjan> dont you think we are in gparted?
<Kilos> yes thats what ubuntu uses
<Langjan> oh ok
<Langjan> on install also?
<Kilos> but when you see the partitions there should be delete option
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> Im clearly seeing a different interface from what you are thinking
<Kilos> thats how we just made the /home partition
<Langjan> those partitions have been lost when we went back
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so what partitons you see
<Langjan> the list we started with 
<Kilos> rofl
<Langjan> 11 of them
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> you see the 53 gig one
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> but no partitions block at the top?
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> try right click on the 53g
<Langjan> nothing
<Kilos> does that gparted look different
<Langjan> different from what?
<Kilos> from the one we used to make the partition
<Kilos> s
<Langjan> its the standard one I see every time I do an intstall, I think
<Kilos> witout the partitions option at the top?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> how did you make those partitions just now
<Kilos> in the same partition tool?
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> click and cgange
<Kilos> ok do that on the 53g
<Langjan> change
<Kilos> maybe there is a delete there
<Langjan> ext 4 ? no, only do not use the partition
<Langjan> theres areserved bios root area option
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> go with that
<Kilos> try make it 1m
<Langjan> bios grub 53GB
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> can you change the size
<Kilos> 1 meg
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> this must be uefi stuff
<Langjan> 1MB
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> use as?
<Langjan> reserved bios boot area?
<Kilos> the bios root thing
<Langjan> ok bios grub 1MB
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> then make the rest of that partition /
<Langjan> the 53GB?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> minus 1 MB now
<Langjan> ext4?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> mountpoint /
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> then check swap is swap
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> then check /home is /home
<Langjan> Home is where? size?
<Kilos> 183g
<Langjan> ext 4 and /home?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos> then tick install
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> and hope it has no other quirks
<Langjan> whew!
<Langjan> jy moet gaan slaap seun
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> it will install in under 10 mins
<Langjan> I will report tomorrow...
<Langjan> you reckon?
<Kilos> yeah
<Langjan> timing you...
<Kilos> well thats a modern fast pc only min ram can slow it down
<Langjan> why so quick suddenly? usually takes 30-40 mins
<Langjan> its 4GB ram
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> i install in 7 mins
<Kilos> from usb stick
<Langjan> speedy gonzales
<Kilos> thats on a dual core pc as well
<Kilos> you have quad core i think
<Kilos> i didnt check if its i5 or i7
<Langjan> Sharks keep on kicking away possession and throwing points away with ill discipline, eish!
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> so sad
<Langjan> I dont blame the guys, they get told to kick, rather go play soccah
<Langjan> Lions coach got some brains
<Kilos> yes they are playing well
<Langjan> 10 minutes gone
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you broke it
<Langjan> at least something I'm good at
<Kilos> hhahahaha
<Cryterion> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<Cryterion> 4pound hammer orks wonders
<Kilos> its that uefi stuff
<Cryterion> *works
<Langjan> corks?
<Langjan> lmga Cryterion 
<Kilos> its a brand new lappy Cryterion 
<Kilos> unpacked today
<Cryterion> just place next to it, and it works
<Kilos> well it used to work on win10
<Langjan> still stiff, needs running in, thats why takes so much time to install
<Cryterion> prob designed for win10, yuk, but you'll always get small hiccups
<Langjan> Paper work refers to Ubuntu as one option
<Kilos> when it says setting up hardware and installing grub its close
<Langjan> dealer was too pathetic to comply with client request to provide ubuntu
<Kilos> shoulda tried to buy it without any OS on it
<Langjan> insurance claim
<Langjan> complicated
<Kilos> oh yes
<Cryterion> you trying to install alongside aren't you?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> will have to use it dual booting for a year'
<Cryterion> do you want win10 in there?
<Kilos> actually not alongside Cryterion 
<Langjan> came with win 10
<Cryterion> dual boot Kilos!
<Kilos> on drive partitioned in half then ubuntu on the second half
<Kilos> ya dual boot
<Langjan> 4.44 mins remain
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> already almost 20 mins
<Kilos> shocking
<Cryterion> microsoft has been very agresive lately with getting 10 out, they might have done something, wouldn't surprise me
<Langjan> aye
<Cryterion> I'd just kill it, then run win in vb if needed
<Kilos> after warranty up wipe it and install ubunu only
<Langjan> they keep pestering me to upgrade on my wife's machine
<Kilos> dont upgarde
<Cryterion> OS change doesn't/shouldn't void warranty by legal means
<Langjan> win in vb is finicky
<Kilos> read  that mail i sent you
<mazal> Hi Cryterion
<Langjan> I wont upgrade, I hardly use it
<Cryterion> heya mazal
<mazal> Langjan, maybe you selected "install updates" option , then it will take long
<Cryterion> hmm
<Kilos> oh ya
<mazal> I never tick than when installing , I do updates after install
<Langjan> Not this time, but did select 3rd party software
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> 3rd party is fine , is quick
<Kilos> never select anything else then it messes aroung online
<Kilos> 'not eevn third party stuff
<Langjan> perhaps I did do updates also, cant remember, was tryng to keep up with old man Kilos 
<Cryterion> unplug the network, speeds it up in that case
<mazal> Is that bloody spyware on the other partition that's slowing you down :P
<Cryterion> probably
<Langjan> first time I install on 64 bit
<mazal> Why 14.04 Langjan ?
<mazal> And not 16.04 ?
<Kilos> lts
<Kilos> and stable
<Langjan> let you guys sort the bugs first
<Kilos> you have spent 2 weeks trying to get stuff working
<mazal> True , but it was for a good cause
<Kilos> now dont try make the old man battle too
<Langjan> which old man?
<mazal> That's why you are there , to help him 
<Kilos> no man he is working on someone elses laptop
<mazal> Cryterion, btw , I saw something that you want to go back to 14.04 ? Having many issues with 16.04 ?
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> restarting...
<Kilos> at last
<mazal> Now you hope it boots
<Langjan> 27 mins
<Kilos> if it gets to restarting its done
<Langjan> yes holding thumbs
<mazal> Don't be so sure Kilos
<Kilos> thats you and you updating online'
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> booting on windows....eish!
<mazal> Told you
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> last one we did didnt do that
<Kilos> and windows doesnt see ext4
<mazal> I have no idea , but remember you are dealing with uefi and secure boot. I will bet that's the cause.
<Kilos> grub should have sorted that
<mazal> Read that whole doc I gave the link for
<Kilos> tomorrow
<mazal> Make sure you didn't miss something re secure boot or eufi
<Langjan> I disabled secure boot
<Kilos> Langjan lees wat hey se
<Kilos> i gotta sleep
<Kilos> will have nightmares now
<mazal> I kinda remember at the bottom somewhere they said something of this problem
<Langjan> lekker slaap ons gesels more weer
<Kilos> ill be here
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> I'm also gonna crash
<mazal> Lekker slaap ooms Kilos , Langjan
<Langjan> sleep well mazal thks for the help
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-30
<Langjan> gmorning guys
<Kilos> Maaz  tell Langjan run sudo update-grub 
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly i get no reply from maia on email. hope she is alright
<Langjan> You can see who helped me late last night, logging in late today...
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell Langjan run sudo update-grub" 24 minutes and 51 seconds ago
<Langjan> thks, now you tell me - I have just switched off and packed up for delivery. will do!
<Kilos> sorry Langjan 
<Kilos> just chatting to debs, will be here soon
<Langjan> se groete
<Kilos> sal doen dankie
<paddatrapper> Good morning everyone
<mazal> morning paddatrapper
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper mazal Langjan 
<Kilos> langjan
<Kilos> when you run that command you will see at the end ;; found win10 then you know you can choose on booting which system to go into
<Kilos> should give a time it gives you to decide on booting
<Kilos> if you leave it it will go into buntu
<Langjan> It goes into Ubuntu automatically, but shows "press F12 for boot options" for a few seconds at startup. 
<Langjan> Hi Kilos , sorry
<Langjan> hi paddatrapper 
<Langjan> and mazal 
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> I dont think he will ever use Win, all his emails and docs are on ubuntu
<Langjan> he just has it 'cause he paid for it
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> or the insurance did
<Kilos> thats fine then
<Kilos> i would have wiped win completely then
<Langjan> well he wanted it so
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> he will be back next year
<Langjan> I did a temporary connection to Susan and her husband's computers this morning, everything is working
<Langjan> now the cable trench will be dug next Wednesday
<Kilos> on win 10 when installing you give them permission to monitor your system when you tick i accept in the eula agreemant
<Langjan> can you skip the agreement
<Langjan> but I have already done it, so what does that mean?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> if you skip it doesnt install
<Langjan> now you tell me! Gonna ask for my money back
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i sent you that mail
<Langjan> ok but what does it imply that is sinister? 
<Langjan> oh and how is Debs and Tara?
<Langjan> Chasing after sheep Kilos?
<Kilos> they ok ty just stressing with the visa stuff
<Langjan> the sheep?
<Kilos> no man the girls
<Langjan> lmga, good!
<Kilos> sheep are eating like tomorrow never comes
<Langjan> It wont if they become chops
<Langjan> wanneer braai ons?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> forget your tummy
<Langjan> nee man mens moet eet, kan dit net sowel ordentlik doen. Skaaptjops, hmmmm...
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan>  ok Kilos  will love and leqave you, enjoy a sporting weekend
<Kilos> ty sir
<Kilos> glad you won
<Kilos> look after you
<Langjan> thks again for the help
<Kilos> anytime
<Langjan> sorry I KEPT YOU SO LATE
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> thre wre two messages from maaz, but the second one he seems to have forgotten
<Kilos> not a prob
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> bots also forget
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> makes sense, theyre man-made
<Langjan> take care
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> enjoy your weekend
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I hate gravel !
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Busy building a subway in mc and the gravel keep falling in everywhere
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> build a retaining wall
<Kilos> build a proper reinforced tunnel
<Kilos> same as building under water
<mazal> I am. Floors , walls ceilings. Looks nice
<mazal> Rails I put in last
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> mazal: what is mc?
<mazal> inetpro, minecraft
<inetpro> oh my, you've turned to the dark side?
<mazal> Uses 4 times less data , and have better gameplay features and content for survival play
<inetpro> you paid for it?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> Legal version
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> I don't mind paying for something that is a good product
 * inetpro prefers freedom
<inetpro> which does not mean there's no price to pay
<mazal> mc's price is best value for money I have seen in gaming and is nothing. You should see what my console game's in total cost lol
<mazal> Those girls hurt you bad ! lol
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<mazal> Sjoe , almost done with backup 360 installs , one game left
<mazal> Kilos, no I didn't buy anything today , that is one's I already have that I am installing on backup console
<mazal> :P
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> But the day is young still :)
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Hehehe , but in all honosty , I won't buy any new stuff easily anymore. Is getting to expensive. I will rather continue to hunt down the old classics of previous gen
<mazal> Checked a new release on Thursday. R900 , crazy
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> morning Kilos
<Kilos> to spend that on a game is madess mazal 
<mazal> I agree
<mazal> Is why I am hunting the old stuff now. They are around R200
<Kilos> you have enough games for a lifetime
<mazal> I never had a 360 so all this old classics is new for mew now 
<Kilos> tuen off the buying bug
<Kilos> inetpro can you find maia and ask her if she is ok firstly then if she can orfer sticks for us please
<Kilos> order
<Kilos> hi gremble 
 * Kilos watching rugby
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> I am trying to install a light fitting. But it was designed by an imbecile, so it is somewhat infuriating. 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: you must buy those sticks for yourself man
<inetpro> you can't have everything for free
<Kilos>  no man im sure you order from canonical same as was with the dvds
<Kilos> i dont even want one
<Kilos> you forget why we used to get cds
<pavlushka> inetpro, Hello!
<Kilos> not all for me
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not so sure, talk to your guys in the committee
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<inetpro> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> inetpro, miss you man!
<inetpro> pavlushka: I'm here
<Kilos> inetpro see forwarded mail
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> order should be in already
<inetpro> gremble: hoekom sukkel jy so?
<Kilos> or am i reading it wrong
<inetpro> Kilos: talk to superfly and get the order in
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just tell me where to find mia
<Kilos> maia
<inetpro> or talk to your guys and ask what is the process involved
<Kilos> you always give me a hard time
<gremble> inetpro, the person who designed the light didn't take into consideration that people would need fingers or screwdrivers to attach the fitting to the ceiling and to connect the electricity
<Kilos> you and others here are my guys
<inetpro> Kilos: guys in the cape will have to trace her for you
<Kilos> oh isnt she on other channels
<inetpro> gremble: they wanted you to pay someone
<inetpro> Kilos: I have no idea
<Kilos> what happened
<Kilos> you normally find peeps quick
<Kilos> you sick??
<inetpro> I don't work for national intelligence
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> superfly ping
<Kilos> Maaz seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 22 hours, 8 minutes and 34 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-29 06:43:50 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-29 19:07:40 PDT
<Kilos> the fly is busy man
<inetpro> tell me who is not busy?
<Kilos> you
<inetpro> sure
<Kilos> you the findit fixit guy
<pavlushka> inetpro, Hello NSA calling.........
 * mazal scratches head
<mazal> What can I dl that's about 2gig
<mazal> Need to use data up today
<paddatrapper> mazal: Live ISO's should be about that
<mazal> paddatrapper, I already have Kubuntu and Ubuntu iso
<paddatrapper> Arch :D
<mazal> oi
<mazal> Jy want to make me sukkel ?
<paddatrapper> lol. Arch is maklik man - follow the wiki
<paddatrapper> Other than that 2gb of softwre?
<paddatrapper> s/softwre/software
<mazal> Lemme see what steam library have
<paddatrapper> Otherwise Netflix/YouTube, etc
<Kilos> paddatrapper nuvolari says he will try be here tonight
<Kilos> he is a freestate child so speaks as it should be spoken hopefully
<Kilos> hi bushtech you came again  back
<paddatrapper> Great, I'll try remember to be online
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i slept all avy again
<Kilos> and redshift been off anyway
<Kilos> must be old age
<paddatrapper> I wish I could sleep today. Instead I'm covering a school rugby festival, whcih is fun in its own way
<Kilos> have you got kids?
<paddatrapper> No, covering it for my old High School
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> good lad
<paddatrapper> So much headache when I got here. Luckily all sorted now
<Kilos> eish
<skokkk> hey Kilos, what ubuntu version was that PC running I used the other day?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> 14.04 kde
<Kilos> kubuntu
<Kilos> did you actually enjoy it
<Kilos> you were too busy typing to enjoy it
<skokkk> lol I just need the outdated software
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its only 2 years old man
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> That's just 20 years in IT terms
<kobus> hi Kilos 
<kobus> its me, Langjan
<kobus> Kilos, chasing sheep?
<Kilos> hi kobus 
<Kilos> pumping water this time
 * nuvolari cracks his knukles
<nuvolari> *cough*
<Kilos> wb nuvolari 
 * nuvolari knak sy vingers
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos :D
<nuvolari> LTNC :-/
<nuvolari> sorrie
<Kilos> many mongths away hey
<Kilos> months
<Kilos> jy baie stout
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit seun
<nuvolari> nee hu uh, dis werk
<Kilos> nee nee
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom, en met oom?
<Kilos> jy werk nie in die nag nie
<Kilos> jy jol
<Kilos> ek lewe nog darem
<nuvolari> ek kyk series en het begin storie boeke lees
<nuvolari> wel, is nou by my 2de boek :P
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> my ingelse lees het bietjie verswak :(
<nuvolari> ek begin nou eers weer opbou aan my 'comprehension'
<nuvolari> moes baie goed oor en oor lees voor ek onthou
<Kilos> ons het jou dienste nodig in die volgende maande asb
<Kilos> ek sal jou die lienks gee vir die taak
<Kilos> wb kobus
<Kilos> paddatrapper you here
<kobus_> Hi Kilos sorry lost connection
<nuvolari> aloha
<nuvolari> is dit 'n transifex projek oom Kilos?
<Kilos> np kobus_ 
<Kilos> ek weet nie man
<kobus_> Kilos, this system is not openng system settings
<Kilos> dis n speletjie om kinders te leer lees en skryf
<kobus_> it worked at home, here its dead
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> what does it do kobus_ 
<Kilos> just nothing?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: kinda ja
<Kilos> ok type in konsole
<nuvolari> lol! "Hello, complement of the day, I am Fatima, a kind responsible and humble girl, i saw your profile and like it.Please reply back at..." I didn't take transifex for a meeting site
<kobus_> the gear works for shut down etc but system settings dooes not react
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<kobus_> ok lets try
<Kilos> then close everything and reboot
<Kilos> that should check you file system for you
<kobus_> ok going down
<kobus_> thks
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nuvolari 
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com/62
<Kilos> first page
<Kilos> http://www.sitepoint.com/really-good-introduction-xml/
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com/localization
<Kilos> nuvolari paddatrapper will do the voice recording for us
<Kilos> the idea is to make the game available to afrikaans speaking kids here
 * nuvolari checks it out
<nuvolari> *kyk dit uit
<gremble> :< For a site about reading and writing, they should try to not have spelling errors in their blogs
<Kilos> haha he is very busy gremble 
<Kilos> so everything is rush rush
<Kilos> he does lots of the serious work to see we have ubuntu
<kobus> Hi Kilos  still he same...eish!
<paddatrapper> It seems like the translations also build the game. So it's not just translation of the words, but modifying it to work for learning Afrikaans
<gremble> I'm not deriding the work. It looks pretty rad
<Kilos> hmm...
<kobus> back to windows...
<Kilos> lets see what google finds kobus, what else isnt working
<kobus> ?lmga
<Kilos> only settings?
<Kilos> never back to windows man
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> nuvolari ken jy daai xml goed?
<kobus> about also dead, help works, restart and shutdown works
<Kilos> try this 
<kobus> ok...
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> it might tell you to install aptitude first
 * nuvolari kyk demo video
<gremble> why aptitude and not apt-get?
<nuvolari> nog nie by die XML uitgekom nie oom Kilos, maar ja, ek ken XML
<Kilos>  because aptitude is easier to remember reinstall
<gremble> Alright
<kobus> command not found
<kobus> no aptitude
<Kilos> command would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<Kilos> extra typing
<Kilos> old fingers like lass typing gremble
<Kilos> kobus sudo apt install aptitude
<gremble> apt-get install
<Kilos> apt install
<kobus> running on apt-get
<Kilos> works well
<Kilos> remble you havent heard
<kobus> apt install aptitude
<Kilos> apt update and apt upgrade is the new way
<gremble> My apologies. http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<Kilos> sudo apt install aptitude
<kobus> ok running
<Kilos> apt is an improvement but i still enjoy aptitude
<kobus> ok its working, many thanks
<kobus> youre a wizard and an angel
<Kilos> aptitude never gives me a message to run aoturemove
<Kilos> yay that was a flook
<Kilos> happy its working kobus 
<Kilos> kobus dont forget
<Kilos> oh you most likely get updates regularly
<Kilos> mine are turned off for when data allows
<kobus> ok Kilos thks
<Kilos> you welcome
<kobus> shutting down, bye for now
<Kilos> cheers go well
<kobus> thks youalso
<Kilos> whew im happy that worked
<nuvolari> waar kom ek nou in oom Kilos?
 * nuvolari dink ons moet iemand kry wat weet wat om vir kinnertjies te leer
<nuvolari> hmm, kinder boeke kan dalk help
<Kilos> nuvolari 
<Kilos> die opneem van woorde
<Kilos> en letters
 * nuvolari is skaam
 * nuvolari hou nie van sy stem op 'n recording nie
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> nee man jy n vrystater
<Kilos> dis om n miljoen afrikaners te leer
<nuvolari> juis oom, vrystaters het sulke skurwe stemme. Ek wag nog vir my stem om te breek :'(
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nou dis net reg
<Kilos> moenie stry nie
<nuvolari> Ek dink daardie trein het reeds die stasie verlaat
<nuvolari> ek gaan nooit 'n mooi diep stem hê wat 'n girl se bene lam maak nie
<Kilos> dont look for problems , look for solutions
 * nuvolari sal 'n brandblusser kannetjie saamsleep en dit inasem vir 'n dieper stem
<Kilos> nee man vir wat
<Kilos> n stem is n stem
<nuvolari> maar so baie mense stem nie :(
<nuvolari> ek het darm registreer
<Kilos> dit moenie sexy klink nie dis on kinders te leer praat
 * nuvolari praat met peer oor die reset knoppie
<nuvolari> hoekom moet ek dan van die xml goed weet as ek recordings moet doen oom Kilos ?
 * nuvolari probeer nog die kolletjies verbind
<Kilos> so dat jy kan sien wat behelps dit
<Kilos> miskien kan jy paddatrapper help
<Kilos> hy se hy ken dit ook en kan opnames doen
<Kilos> maar se hy kilink soos n siek nederlander
<nuvolari> lol! ek klink soos 'n siek nederlander se pa. nie beter nie :P 
<paddatrapper> Niemand hou van sy eie stem nie
<paddatrapper> Op 'n recording
<Kilos> i like mine
<paddatrapper> Nice! I hate mine
<Kilos> but talking not singing
<Kilos> nuvolari praat met paddatrapper ek dink hy is naby jou ook
<paddatrapper> My problem is I have an English accent, but spent a year in the Netherlands, so that ruined any hope of an Afrikaans accent
<nuvolari> Ek weet net nie waar om te begin nie. Ek reken daar moet 'n plan wees vir wat geleer moet word in watter orde
<nuvolari> a laptop mic is not going to cut it. Bad audio drives me to nuts
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> insanity
<paddatrapper> I have an interface and mics. I am an sound engineer, so I understand the bad audio pain!
<nuvolari> Cool! You in CT paddatrapper ?
<Kilos> oor kant die vlei van vlieg
<nuvolari> I'd be happy to help out uttering sounds 
<paddatrapper> Definitely need to sort a script and anything. The stuff we need to record needs to match what is being typed in the xml, etc
<paddatrapper> I'm in Muizenberg
<nuvolari> oh! Bergliet, a stone's throw
<Kilos> yay
<nuvolari> *Bergvliet
<nuvolari> yeah, I gathered that from all the documentation
<nuvolari> what they did not make very clear is where the locale stuff is supposed to go in the project structure
<nuvolari> is it a different github project?
<Kilos>  make a list of questions and ill ask mhall
<Kilos> nuvolari ill remember this
<Kilos> <nuvolari> I'd be happy to help out uttering sounds
<Kilos> dankie seun
<Kilos> we still have to work out the map part as well
<paddatrapper> The locale stuff is what drives the levels - it determines what letters are introduced when and what words the build
<paddatrapper> At least that is what I've gathered from playing the game a bit
<nuvolari> yeah, https://youtu.be/OgF-OxpgWYk was quite helpful
<paddatrapper> Sorry I'm taking a while to reply - busy packing up after a long day here
<Langjan> Hi Kilos did the Lions turn up for their game?
<nuvolari> Ooh, I'll ask on the southern suburbs FB group if there's anyone that know someone that knows what path to take (like a primary school/kindergarten teacher)
<nuvolari> no problem paddatrapper 
<Langjan> Sjoe, nuvolari and I thought they were the team to carry the SA flag this year...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 50/17
<Kilos> shocking
<Langjan> Back home, kobus very happy with his new toy, thanks you guys for helping 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Ja Lions shell-shock
<Kilos> why did you break it
<Langjan> komaan
<Langjan> hoe doen mens dit as jy hom af- en aansit? Dis ubuntu wat so pieperig is
<Kilos> simple to explain
<Kilos> unity
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> Youre like the ANC
<Kilos> nono better
<Langjan> alles is apartheid se skuld
<Langjan> after 22 years
<Kilos> no i go by experience
<Langjan> so do they, so they say
<Kilos> most repairs needed are on unity
<Kilos> ask mazal
<Langjan> must be because its so popular
<Kilos> maybe 16.04 will be better once stable
<Langjan> hopefully
<Kilos> mazal was also unity fan but he eventually grew up
<Kilos> just you i battle with
<Langjan> but "most repairs" could simply mean many more users on unity 
<Kilos> of course
<Langjan> because its how ubuntu installs
<Kilos> but i used unity and needed lts of help
<Kilos> lots
<Langjan> yes but you are old, thats why you need help 
<Langjan> like me
<Kilos> and i didnt get more clever just got a better system
<Langjan> oumense het meer hulp nodig
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> what time stormers kick-off?
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> must be soon i think
<Kilos> and saw something about a game at 11.30pm
<Kilos> ill be long asleep by then
<Langjan> Thats Jaguares and Kings, stormers probably 19:10, gotta go eat and watch, 
<Langjan> go well Kilos  and guys
<Kilos> ty Langjan you look after you as well
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> ack
<nuvolari> still wanted to ask what he meant
<Kilos> about?
<Kilos> he has been covering school rugby today nuvolari 
<nuvolari> oh, talking about Langjan oom kilos
<nuvolari> 18:55:20         Langjan | Sjoe, nuvolari and I thought they were the team to carry the SA flag this year... 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what he meant about what
<nuvolari> exactly, I can't make sense of it
<Kilos> oh'the lions are second on the za standings
<Kilos> the they get a hiding like that
<nuvolari> ok, asked for help on the FB page
<nuvolari> hope I get a bite
<Kilos> ai! you fb peeps
<nuvolari> bah, had to get a tetanus shot today. Never had one before and today I got 2 dog teeth in my knee on the trail against Lions Head
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> haha, this morning I tried stuff on a frame that I was last able to do in primary school!
<nuvolari> It felt good :D
<Kilos> on a frame?
<nuvolari> one of those training structures where you hang onto
<nuvolari> like monkey bars?
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> Don't know what I'm going to feel like tomorrow morning, or whether I'm going to feel anything at all!
<Kilos> i told you if you want to get fit and strong and have benefits from it go learn karate
<nuvolari> last week sunday morning I could not get out of bed 
<paddatrapper> Ouch
<paddatrapper> I know a couple of primary school teachers who I can ask as well
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> the more the merrier
 * nuvolari moet môre oggend by 'n boekwinkel uitkom
<nuvolari> or a library even
<nuvolari> hmm.
<Kilos> what books are you reading
<nuvolari> eh? Oh, this is for Phoenicia.
<Kilos> go look at second hand book shops or at flee markets
<nuvolari> But I am currently reading Lirael, by Garth Nix
<nuvolari> A friend got me interested in reading
<Kilos> books are too expensive to buy new
<nuvolari> yeah :-/
<Kilos> i used to have a full set of wilbur smiths till about ten years ago
<Kilos> and desmond bagley
<Kilos> i enjoy adventure srories
<nuvolari> I got a Kindle that I bought from my aggregated eBucks points! :D
<nuvolari> It's rather expensive to buy though
<Kilos> snows have fallen in eastern cape
<Kilos> 10°c here tonight
<nuvolari> if it wasn't my ebucks that paid for it, I would just have left it
<nuvolari> ouch
<nuvolari> monday and wendnesday was also 10°C this past week when I went out for training 
<paddatrapper> I quite like using a 7" tablet for reading - allows me to do more than just read with it
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> they even take pictures
<nuvolari> well, a tablet lasts a couple of days, kindle lasts weeks :P
<nuvolari> but yeah, a tablet does roughly the same thing. kindle feels closer to reading on paper though
<Kilos> tablets get free books somewhere
<nuvolari> ok, I'm going to be off for now
<Kilos> my sisters eyes are oblong already
<nuvolari> will check in again sometime soon
<Kilos> nuvolari dont be scarce
<Kilos> a daily greeting is good
<nuvolari> I will try oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty for popping in
<nuvolari> that's a fair requirement :)
<Kilos> 'look after yourself
<nuvolari> I'll come pop in
<Kilos> ty
<nuvolari> you're welcome oom :) Have a good evening
<Kilos> ty you too
<nuvolari> ty!
<Kilos> paddatrapper nuvolari is one of the guys that helped me when i thought pcs were only for clever people
<paddatrapper> Oh cool. Haha
<Kilos> inetpro you here?
<Kilos> dont say you are always here
<Kilos> here is if you can answer within a reasonably short period of time 
<Kilos> like -10 mins
<Kilos> or <10 mins i think it is
<Kilos> whew stormers playing well with 14 men
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<Kilos> looks like everyone else is asleep
<gremble> Thanks Kilos 
<gremble> It is late on a Saturday night, they've all probably turned in
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> or they waiting for me to sleep so they cant get more work
<gremble> That is another possibility
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<skokkk> What package contains the command strings?
#ubuntu-za 2016-05-01
<pavlushka> Good Morning People!!!
<Kilos> morning paddatrapper inetpro bushtech_ theblazehen and all others
<usrATsl4ckcub3> hello
<usrATsl4ckcub3> I am working on an OS in RAM
<usrATsl4ckcub3> anybody interested to help create a Xen enabled Linux Container platform that runs in RAM with a miminal memory footprint ~200mb -> ~500mb
<Kilos> hi usrATsl4ckcub3 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> most of the guys only arrive here late afternoon so feel free to hang around
<usrATsl4ckcub3> ok
<usrATsl4ckcub3> its 1:15pm here
<usrATsl4ckcub3> how late in the afternoon do people arrive here ?
<Kilos> 11.15 am here
<Kilos> normally after 5pm and then they here at night
<Kilos> but you can hang here 24/7 as well
<Kilos> where are you?
<usrATsl4ckcub3> ok
<usrATsl4ckcub3> I got two projects I am working on
<usrATsl4ckcub3> one is mostly small: a clone of minecraft using Open Dynamics Engine + OpenGL
<usrATsl4ckcub3> the other is a slight bit complicated: a runs from ram OS based loosely on liveslak
<usrATsl4ckcub3> mostly just populating an initial ramdisk
<Kilos> guys here play minetest
 * usrATsl4ckcub3 checks the download on that ..
<Kilos> sme of the guys are busy with arranging https://debconf16.debconf.org/
<usrATsl4ckcub3> um, how big is: https://github.com/minetest/minetest/archive/0.4.13.tar.gz
<usrATsl4ckcub3> I cannot wget --spider the size
<Kilos> i stopped palying it because it uses quite a bit of data online and mobile data is costly here
<usrATsl4ckcub3> ok
<Kilos> looks like about 4.5 MB download to get started
<Kilos> then you do all your building online
<Kilos> where are you usrATsl4ckcub3 ?
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos, usrATsl4ckcub3 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> you at the festival again?
<Kilos> estivals all over there i see on tv
<paddatrapper> Nope, day off today. back tomorrow afternoon
<Kilos> ah
<paddatrapper> Lots of schools taking the opportunity of the long weekend
<Kilos> did you see what usrATsl4ckcub3 is doing
<Kilos> yeah varsities as well
<Kilos> watching varsity 7's  now
<paddatrapper> Oh cool. I've never really gotten into 7s... Suppose mainly due to the lack of DSTV
<paddatrapper> I saw. Looks cool, though prehaps a little above my head
<Kilos> 7s is exciting and short and sweet
<paddatrapper> A full 80 minutes would be a killer!
<Kilos> some of our big teams can learn from 7s
<Kilos> yeah
<paddatrapper> Anyone know how the stormers did last night?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> was a great game but red card to stormers rather unfairly weakened them
<Kilos> lost 32/30
<Kilos> rules need revising
<paddatrapper> Damn, doesn't seem like the SA camp is doing too well this year
<paddatrapper> What was the red card for?
<Kilos> dangerous tackle but the stormer slipped and fell under they guy who caught the ball in the air
<Kilos> so rather unfair but rules say he was under the guy so red card
<paddatrapper> Ah yeah that is rather unfair
<gremble> My apt doesn't seem to keep an upgrade log in /var/log/ so ubuntu thinks I have an unupgraded fresh install
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> I've seen the same
<Kilos> sun shine in capetown
<Kilos> its gonna rain
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<paddatrapper> Really has been an amazing weekend weather wise, compared to the end of the week
<mazal> Hi everyone
<paddatrapper> hey mazal 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell magespawn The workaround with apt update in root's cron works sharp thanx" 2 days, 4 hours, 25 minutes and 2 seconds ago
<magespawn> well that is good to know
<magespawn> so Kilos, whats up?
<Kilos> trying to get a logbot on africa channel but gotta wait for a canonical guy to come online
<Kilos> hate doing stuff via email
<Kilos> oh magespawn 
<Kilos> wait i copy paste
<Kilos> [11:08] <usrATsl4ckcub3> I am working on an OS in RAM
<Kilos> [11:09] <usrATsl4ckcub3> anybody interested to help create a Xen enabled Linux Container platform that runs in RAM with a miminal memory footprint ~200mb -> ~500mb
<magespawn> that sounds interesting
<Kilos> i told him guys arrive this avy
<magespawn> is there a project page or something similar?
<Kilos> oh and
<Kilos> youll have to ask him when he returns
<Kilos> paddatrapper has taken on translating a game to afrikaans to teach kids to read and write
<magespawn> that is pretty cool, any links on that one?
<Kilos> nuvolari will do the voice sounds for the words
<Kilos> yes ill get them
<Kilos> havent opened browsers yet
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com
<Kilos> thats the project
<magespawn> i am going to be at the computer most of the rest of the day, busy teaching myself how to connect to a cisco router via console\
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> enjoy
<magespawn> okay in and intial configuration done
<Kilos> well done
<magespawn> lets see if it worked
<magespawn> well it is doing something, not entirely sure what yet though
<Kilos> lol
 * magespawn goes to do somre more reading
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> okay i am in properly now, but only through the console
<Kilos> thats like ssh ing
<magespawn> use but no encryption that i am aware of, and only though a specific physical port on the router
<gremble> Is it doing something interesting at least?
<Kilos> eish routers, terrible things
<magespawn> well my rxd and txd lights for the adsl are going beserk
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> but on the console nothing seems to be happening
<Kilos> so its communicating at least
<magespawn> trying to, no adsl plugged in at the moment
<gremble> What is rxd and txd?
<Kilos> receive and transmit
<Kilos> dunno what the d is for
<gremble> Not even the internet knows
<gremble> They just call it RxD and TxD
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wbb sheep lockup time
<magespawn> i assumed it was recieve and transmit data
<gremble> Yup. That is what the internet said too
<Kilos> i before e except after c
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> magespawn cant you use your browser into that cisco router
<Kilos> only way i could get anything done in these routers was with browser
<magespawn> Kilos:it is supposed to have a browser interface, but it is not automatically setup
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Now that was fun ! :)
<mazal> Discovered a new mode in COD
<gremble> Which mode?
<Kilos> mazal COD as in cash on delivery
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> gremble he is a compulsive buyer
<mazal> Call of Duty oom
<mazal> gremble, , capture the flag. Never played it before and decided to try it
<Kilos> wow you didnt buy anything
<gremble> Oh, Capture the flag games are usually a lot of fun
<mazal> Nope , didn't buy anything , the whoooooooole weekend
<Kilos> wow gonna snow
<mazal> hehehe
<mazal> Hey I don't buy that often
<Kilos> npe
<Kilos> nope
<mazal> Only when I'n on holiday
<Kilos> but so much
<mazal> I'm*
<mazal> And Fridays
<mazal> And some weekends
<Kilos> and saturdays
<mazal> And when I'm bored
<Kilos> and sundays if saterday was too busy
<mazal> lol
<mazal> I go watch some cartoons
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Hey cartoons are quality clean movies :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> winter is here painfully
<gremble> Do you have to wear two pt shorts now?
<Kilos> haha im on track suits already
<Kilos> and read to pull second one on too
<Kilos> im not a penguin
<gremble> "Jy weet dit is koud in Pretoria wanneer die seuns twee pt broekies aan het" XD
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> In high school you used to see this brave boys who would stand there with blue knees, but still refuse to come to school with long pants.
<Kilos> we used to do that when we knew a caning was coming
<Kilos> i even had a car tube with holes punched in to stop the pain
<gremble> Ah the days when the world was in sepia and child-abuse was accepted :P:P:P
<paddatrapper> I used to always wear long pants - even at the height of summer
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> I was in Affies. You have to ask for special permission to wear long pants :P :P
<gremble> had*
<paddatrapper> Lol. Valies
<gremble> Pretoria life
<gremble_> On #haskell-beginners there is someone trying to get ghci to print arabic characters.
<magespawn> yeah winter, oing to love it in a months time
<magespawn> going too
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> thick skinned peeps
<mazal> Hoe so oom ?
<Kilos> wat nie koud kry nie
<mazal> oh
<gremble> Koudkry is beter as warmkry
<Kilos> nee man
<paddatrapper> Ek is met Kilos hier
<Kilos> yay and the fly agrees
<Kilos> under 20°c is for penguins
<magespawn> Maaz weather Johannesburg South Africa
<Maaz> magespawn: In Johannesburg, South Africa at 7:30 PM SAST on May 01, 2016: 15°C; Humidity: 55%; Wind: Variable at 11 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:30 AM SAST/5:37 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 12:36 AM SAST/1:47 PM SAST
<magespawn> Maaz weather Hluhluwe South Africa
<Maaz> magespawn: In , South Africa at None: 17°C; Humidity: 74%; Wind: NNW at 3 km/h; Conditions: -; Sunrise/set: 5:18 PM SAST/12:17 AM SAST; Moonrise/set: 1:32 PM SAST/Waning Crescent
<magespawn> Maaz weather Richards BAy South Africa
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm not feeling too well
<magespawn> Maaz weather Richards Bay South Africa
<Maaz> magespawn: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> use forecast magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz forecast Richards Bay South Africa
<Maaz> magespawn: Sunday: Clear. High: 21° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 14° C., Monday: Clear. High: 26° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 15° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 26° C., Tuesday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 17° C., Wednesday: Chance of Rain. High: 23° C., Wednesday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 15° C., Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 23° C., Thursday Night:
<Maaz> Clear. Low: 14° C., Friday: Clear. High: 26° C., Friday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 16° C.,…
<magespawn> pretty chilly for this part of the world
<Kilos> you gonna freeze in jozi
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> it is definately going to take awhile to get used to again
<gremble> I just hope we don't get frost up here this winter. I have a bunch of tropical trees outside
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<paddatrapper> I am an idiot.... Started rm -r /usr as root.... Luckily caught it fairly quicky, but I guess it is time to experiment with Ubuntu 16.04
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-24
<superfly> o/
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly as well
<nsnzero> morning inetpro and everyone else
<theblazehen> Hi superfly, inetpro, nsnzero and others
<nsnzero> morning theblazehen 
<nsnzero> i dont  think virtual box supports adding of a physical hdd
<MaNI> through the UI I think not, it might be possible via command line
<MaNI> most of these virt systems can do a bunch of stuff that isn't in the UI - UI only handles common cases
<nsnzero> morning MaNI 
<nsnzero> that is correct mani - its a command line only procedure
<nsnzero> but i added it as a shared folder - lets try that out 
<theblazehen> It "just works" in kvm :)
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Can't you add say /dev/sdb as a raw disk image ?
<andrewlsd> o/ mornings all.
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: afaik with VirtualBox you create a virtual disk that basically contains a reference to the physical disk
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd. Right I remember that now
<andrewlsd> the nice thing about that, is that you can limit the partitions the VM is aware of
<theblazehen> I used that when I used windows for the gpu driver support, and ran everything with a windows X server and linux in a virtualbox vm using the X server on windows. Fun fact: Xming even supports opengl
<andrewlsd> but you stilll have the danger that VM user will go, "Oh, we have lots of free drive space" and expand the partition/filesystem in the guest causing some horrendous problems
<theblazehen> Performance was decent
<theblazehen> I might even say better for some applications than linux directly
 * chesedo just decided to view the source of this page ->http://www.dirco.gov.za/ ... /me now torn between laughing and crying
<MaNI> just embrace it and do both
<MaNI> urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office - I lied, pour acid on your eyes quickly
<chesedo> MaNI: it gets worse below...
<chesedo> css link points to a hard-drive a few lines futher...
<chesedo> head gets closed, then a new body opens...
<chesedo> later a new body opens again in a table...
<MaNI> fun times
<MaNI> This site is best viewed using 800 x 600 resolution with Internet Explorer 5.0
<chesedo> then the final kicker... scroll to the bottom and read... yeah that ^
<MaNI> favicon also has white blurs around it
<theblazehen> I just saw https://postoffice.co.za/ doesn't have a trusted cert...
<theblazehen> It is signed by a CA. That isn't trusted in browsers by default...
<MaNI> on the plus side at least they have kept the same site since 2003, and haven't paid some webdev firm millions to do a new one (thats just a 5 minute wordpress job)
<chesedo> lol, wonder how many chrome and firefox users know how to get past that warning
<chesedo> MaNI: then i also wonder how much they pay who ever to update that thing
<chesedo> for something created in 2003, it makes 94 requests and downloads a total of 2.4Mb
 * theblazehen debates breaking in and getting them a lets encrypt cert :p
<theblazehen> Seriously, why does the post office need to run their own CA?
<chesedo> theblazehen: be carefull, they might think that error means it is already hacked!!
<theblazehen> chesedo: heh
<theblazehen> 					<input name="txtItemID" type="text" value="'&quot;*)(\n\r\'\&quot;" id="txtItemID" onkeydown="this.value=this.value.replace('&lt;','');this.value=this.value.replace('>','')" style="width:400px;" />
<theblazehen> You have *got* to be kidding me
 * chesedo rofl
<MaNI> why are good sata cables so hard to find, this is the third time I've had a sata cable issue now
<theblazehen> MaNI: Where are you getting your cables? Mine work fine almost always
<MaNI> can't remember where I got this last set from, might have been wootware or takealot
<theblazehen> IIRC got some from wootware that sucked, but cables that I got with motherboard / SSDs etc have been fine
<MaNI> keep getting:
<MaNI> [141247.183982] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x10000000 SErr 0x90202 action 0xe frozen
<MaNI> [141247.183993] ata2: hard resetting link
<MaNI> which I'm pretty sure is caused by a bad cable and not my actual sata controller
<MaNI> I specifically got these expensive ones at some point, because I had cheap ones before and after spending ages tracking down what I thought was an xfs bug it turned out to be the cable
<theblazehen> Ah, yeah. IIRC I had that when one cable was a bit too close to GPU, and chance it's something like that?
<MaNI> this case is big and has those routing holes so doesn't go near any cards, I suppose theres a chance that all the power cables for the drives are interfering though
<MaNI> still that means the SATA cable has junk shielding then I guess - I mean that shouldn't be a thing
<MaNI> cable for the problem drive does indeed run much closer to the power supply cables than the other sata cables that don't have issues
<theblazehen> https://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com/a/2063 nice
<MaNI> guess I'll try route it through a higher up hole and see what happens
<theblazehen> Yeah. How long does it take to reset the link?
<MaNI> seems to be roughly every 30 minutes or so
<theblazehen> And how long does IO block then? Eg, is it actually causing an issue when you're using your pc?
<MaNI> nope, comes back almost immediately
<MaNI> just don't like the power cycling noise I'm hearing from the drive
<theblazehen> Ah. Heh. I don't really notice it. Can't even hear any hard drives over noise from server :p
<theblazehen> http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.html
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone
<nsnzero> evening all
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> evening theblazehen 
<nsnzero> how are you doing ?
<theblazehen> good ty, and you nsnzero?
<nsnzero> its cold today 
<theblazehen> yeah
<nsnzero> going to bed early tonight 
<nsnzero> have a good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-25
<nsnzero> morning all
<andrewlsd> Morning nsnzero
<andrewlsd> Hi inetpro chesedo MaNI nuvolari_ paddatrapper thatgraemeguy theblazehen zoidbergwill
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd, nsnzero
<andrewlsd> o/ paddatrapper
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd, and all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen andrewlsd inetpro paddatrapper and everyone else
<andrewlsd> Morning Kilos :-)
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<nsnzero> hey there Kilos 
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> and vulcan 
<nsnzero> ho are you doing Kilos ?
<nsnzero> not ho - but how !!!
<vulcan> Morning all :)
<Kilos> ok ty just sleep lots and this connection drives me nuts
<nsnzero> today is a nice day for a warm bed and a good movie 
<andrewlsd> pretty hot in the Cape today.
<MaNI> which part of the cape? only 22 here
<andrewlsd> MaNI: am expecting it to get a bit warmer as the day progresses. but yip not hot here yet.
<andrewlsd> Interesting idea for hosting static sites via google firebase
<andrewlsd> free up to 1GB content.
<andrewlsd> https://little418.com/
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Seen https://github.com/elendirx/web2web? And http://www.cachep2p.com/
<andrewlsd> nope
 * andrewlsd goes to look
<andrewlsd> wasn't there a similar project with a .io domain name?
<andrewlsd> yeah. "FreeNet"
<andrewlsd> and ZeroNet
<andrewlsd> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer-to-peer_web_hosting
 * andrewlsd goes to check cachep2p
<nsnzero> https://tech.slashdot.org/story/17/04/24/2114225/nsas-doublepulsar-kernel-exploit-a-blood
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: I considered using https://github.com/retrohacker/peerweb.js for my site
<theblazehen> https://github.com/elendirx/web2web *
<theblazehen> https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2324.txt https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7168 https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3514.txt https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2549 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6214 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4042 
<theblazehen> Some funny RFCs
<nsnzero> lol- set evil bit 
<theblazehen> https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/johnla/2015/09/26/the-inside-story-behind-ms08-067/ good read
<theblazehen> nsnzero: I've been thinking of doing that as well
<chesedo> "Coffee pots heat water using electronic mechanisms, so there is no fire. Thus, no firewalls are necessary..." /me rofl
<Kilos> lol hi chesedo 
<chesedo> oh yes, hi Kilos andrewlsd nsnzero paddatrapper theblazehen MaNI vulcan and all others
<Kilos> lol
<vulcan> Hi chesedo :)
<vulcan> andrewlsd, if you're wanting to just host static sites, you can do it using AWS S3 as well. And with the free tier you get a decent amount of bucket space / requests for free
<theblazehen> hi chesedo, vulcan
<theblazehen> chesedo, andrewlsd http://pastebin.methlab.lsd.co.za/1gxhiwd1.png what a coincidence
<paddatrapper> Hi chesedo, everyone
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper, inetpro
<pavlushka> Maaz: seen Kilos
<Maaz> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 1 hour, 11 minutes and 28 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-04-25 11:01:47 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-04-25 11:13:27 SAST
<andrewlsd> ty vulcan
<theblazehen> nsnzero: You're fine, but have you seen http://www.cvedetails.com/cve/CVE-2017-8073/ ?
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: remember there's a meeting this evening
<paddatrapper> Hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper
<theblazehen> passwd
<theblazehen> hunter2
<theblazehen> hunter2
<theblazehen> Uh. ENOTTY
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon guys
<Kilos> ty inetpro dunno for how long with this connection though
<andrewlsd> huh
<theblazehen> TIL 501 tabs in firefox on a shitty pentium G4400 makes it slow
<andrewlsd> error 501 :-) theblazehen
<chesedo> lol, the first server error to manifest on the client? :P andrewlsd
<theblazehen> It still ran fine, and was using just 11 or so GB RAM 
<theblazehen> Just tab switching was a little slow
<chesedo> theblazehen: i use a plugin called 'unload' to unload inactive tabs from ram
<theblazehen> chesedo: yeah, tries that before. I've got enough ram, just tree style tabs is the bottleneck I think
<theblazehen> Tried*
<chesedo> lol -> http://i.imgur.com/NGVwTLz.gif
<inetpro> good evening ladies and gents
<paddatrapper> Hey inetpro
<inetpro> time of a cup of joe
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> hi londoner 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<londoner> Hi everyone
<Kilos> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Cryterion> Maaz: beer on
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> damn, can never catch him
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Cryterion> Heya Kilos how you doing
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Cryterion> all good, just very busy atm
<Kilos> im bust too hehe trying to keep connected
<Kilos> busy
<Cryterion> I know the feeling, been running out on site lately, so hardly in the office
<Kilos> 4 isp's here and all suck
<Kilos> unstable 2g is the standard
<Cryterion> telkom adsl goes down here at least twice a month
<Cryterion> either their system, or a broken cable
<Kilos> so sad we have to battle with internet
<Kilos> or the road works dig up the fibre
<Cryterion> or trucks drive down narrow residential roads and cut the overhead CABLE
<Kilos> haha yeah
<Cryterion> wiped phones from the whole town
<Kilos> whew
<chesedo> lol
<Cryterion> took them 3 days to fix, so that's an improvement I guess
<chesedo> and here we go!!
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - April 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<chesedo> Welcome all and thanks for joining in on our monthly meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<Kilos> Maaz i am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<theblazehen> Maaz: I am Jeandre Le Roux
<chesedo> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg. 
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> theblazehen: What?
<Maaz> chesedo: Righto
<Cryterion> you 4 minutes early :)
<Cryterion> Maaz: I am Gavin Bauer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Done
<theblazehen> Maaz: I am Jeandre Le_Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: What?
<Kilos> 8.31
<chesedo> The agenda for today is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170425
<chesedo> Any last minute addition are welcome
<inetpro> Cryterion: no, he's right on time
<londoner> Maaz: I am Paul Romano
<Maaz> londoner: Righto
 * chesedo thought he was 35 secs late
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> ok, clocks slow then :)
<chesedo> Cryterion: give it redBull :P
<Cryterion> lol
<inetpro> set your clock to NTP Cryterion
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with agenda
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<inetpro> I mean to a NTPd server
<chesedo> previous meeting minutes is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170328
<chesedo> A read of it might be a nice refresher
<Cryterion> I'll look into it later inetpro
<chesedo> it is weird as i thought linux auto uses ntp years ago...
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next Steps
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next Steps
<chesedo> Anyone needing help on any next steps activities?
<chesedo> ie. with coc,  ubuntu membership, launchpad, mailing list or trello
<Cryterion> All done
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No new Next Steps
<Maaz> Agreed: No new Next Steps
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> these are the upcoming events:
<chesedo> - Typescript on the Backend: 26 April 2017 (Cape Town) -> https://www.meetup.com/Cape-Town-Backend-Developers/events/239100785/
<chesedo> - ES2017: The Reality: 3 May 2017 (Cape Town) -> https://www.meetup.com/cape-town-js/events/239181272/
<chesedo> - Google I/O Extended '17: 17 May 2017 (Johannesburg) -> https://www.meetup.com/GDGJohannesburg/events/238958547/
<chesedo> for any 4th plus year students, this event might be of interest:
<chesedo> - Deep Learning Indaba: 11-15 September 2017 (Johannesburg) -> http://www.deeplearningindaba.com/
<Cryterion> We need more in the Durban are
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<chesedo> Cryterion: sure do...
<Cryterion> area*
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<chesedo> hi magespawn
<Cryterion> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey chesedo
<chesedo> paddatrapper: which are you completing?
<magespawn> hi Cryterion 
<chesedo> s/are/year/
<Kilos> magespawn login with maaz please
<chesedo> magespawn: you joining the meeting?
<magespawn> Hi Maaz, I am Greg Eames
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> even forgot how to log in.
<Kilos>    maaz  first
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<chesedo> magespawn: try 'Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>'
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Alrighty
<chesedo> Is anyone organising anything else or knows of any other upcoming events?
<chesedo> Cryterion: ^ :P
<magespawn> Been awhile
<chesedo> magespawn: sure has...
<chesedo> magespawn: i have just gone over the ubuntu membership section, if you wanted to add anything about yours?
<magespawn> Nothing, except that I have not done anything about it yet
<magespawn> life has been a bit hectic.
<chesedo> magespawn: np
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No other events to add
<Maaz> Agreed: No other events to add
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> new events appeared on the slack channel for April after the last meeting...
<chesedo> so i am wondering if it might not be a good idea to email the list weekly about them?
<chesedo> about 5 or so was missed
<Kilos> just do it
<Kilos> all ideas are good till someone has a better one
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To sent a weekly list email with aggregated events
<Maaz> Agreed: To sent a weekly list email with aggregated events
<chesedo> Kilos: ty
<chesedo> Has anyone upgraded to 17.04?
<Cryterion> that'll help I think, mailing list has been quiet latel
 * theblazehen has
<theblazehen> Well, not upgraded. New install
<magespawn> Not yet, I here there are some issues with the software installer
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze 
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Done
<magespawn> here=hear
<chesedo> theblazehen: your experience?
<Kilos> hi oom jan
<chesedo> theblazehen: and flavour?
<Kilos> login to the meeting 
<chesedo> wb paddatrapper
<inetpro> chesedo: don't remind me, I still need to do some upgrades from 12.04
<Langjan> Hello everybody, hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<chesedo> inetpro: lol
<Kilos> ok ty meeting underway
<Kilos> i actually made it
<theblazehen> chesedo: Running ubuntu server on server (obviously), then installed kde on laptop and just a WM on desktop. Pretty decent
<Langjan> Oh ok will chat again tomorrow 
<chesedo> theblazehen: anything new you may have noticed?
<magespawn> theblazehen: a friend said that the package installer apt had issues
<Kilos> why Langjan 
<theblazehen> chesedo: Nothing too special
<chesedo> theblazehen: ok
<Kilos> Langjan pm
<inetpro> magespawn: what issues?
<theblazehen> magespawn: As in, during the install? `debootstrap` works fine for me :)
<Cryterion> magespawn apt always has issues on 14.04
<magespawn> the package install, software center or whatever they are calling it now.
<magespawn> the gui for apt
 * inetpro just sticks to the cli
<Cryterion> yes, I gave up on it, I always do updates/upgrades via terminal
 * chesedo too, gui take too long to load
<paddatrapper> Cli is life. Cli is love 
<magespawn> yup me too.
<magespawn> but some cannot live without the pretty pictures
<chesedo> lol, we sound like a bunch of techies/admins
<Cryterion> lol
<chesedo> on a side note: status for education project is same as last
<Cryterion> I just plug the updates into crontab now
<paddatrapper> chesedo: you mean we aren't and my life is a lie? Lol
<paddatrapper> Cryterion: Debian unattended-upgrades package :D
 * chesedo realised that exams starts in two weeks so may have little time to test for the edu project in the near future
<chesedo> inetpro: in the last meeting you mentioned a school that could do with some Ubuntu For Hope PCs?
<inetpro> chesedo: yikes, you have some available?
<chesedo> chesedo: karl mentioned that he might have after last meeting (when we spoke)
<chesedo> may need to get an update though...
<inetpro> nice, please remind me to follow up with you tomorrow or so
<chesedo> inetpro: will do
<inetpro> ty
<chesedo> anything else for Misc anyone?
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo do follow up with inetpro for Ubuntu for Hope / school Pcs
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo do follow up with inetpro for Ubuntu for Hope / school Pcs
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> next meeting seems to be 23rd May
<chesedo> and minis on 26 April (tomorrow) and 10 May
<chesedo> that right? ^^
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 23 May 2017 @ 20:30 
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 26 April 2017 & 10 May 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 26 April 2017 & 10 May 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 23 May 2017 @ 20:30
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<inetpro> +1 chesedo
<chesedo> i have an exam on 24th... will have to sit out
<magespawn> what is the minis?
<inetpro> paddatrapper: your turn again?
<chesedo> magespawn: mini meetings is some we took up two months ago
<inetpro> magespawn: you've been scarce sir
<magespawn> wow I have been gone long. alrighty then.
 * magespawn hangs head sheepishly
<chesedo> magespawn: they are quick are cover the 'Latest and Greatest news' by theblazehen, 'Local Job Openings and Help wanted' and 'Ubuntu education project' 
<chesedo> s/are/and/
<magespawn> right, i'll attempt to attend those 
<chesedo> MaNI: speaking of which - did you get that php (or something) position filled?
<chesedo> inetpro: seems that it might be your turn again :D
<inetpro> sjoe, really nobody else available?
<chesedo> theblazehen: maybe you want to take a swing at it?
 * Cryterion hides in a corner
<theblazehen> chesedo: Alright, sure
<inetpro> \o/
 * chesedo fetches a flashlight to find Cryterion :P
<chesedo> theblazehen: great ty
 * Cryterion moves corners
<inetpro> big sigh of relief, thanks theblazehen
<theblazehen> No problem
<chesedo> inetpro: will you show him the ropes on the day
<MaNI> chesedo, hehe nope haven't even advertised it yet, why do you ask?
<chesedo> inetpro: and be backup?
<Kilos> hahaha he always ducks
<inetpro> I'll gladly assist if he doesn't know how already
<chesedo> MaNI: mini meeting tomorrow has Job Openings section - if you have its details
<inetpro> Kilos: the young ones are good at this man :-)
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed theblazehen to chair next meeting 
<Maaz> Agreed: theblazehen to chair next meeting
<Kilos> yes inetpro i see that
<MaNI> oh okay, thanks for the offer, but that won't be necessary, I'll probably be resigning and moving on with my life instead, bit of a touchy subject at the moment :p
<chesedo> inetpro: it will be his first iirc - so need to register with maaz and what not
<inetpro> MaNI: eish, never give up!
<chesedo> MaNI: ok
<MaNI> letting go not giving up
<chesedo> And that all. Thank you all for joining in on our monthly meeting!
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting 
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-25-18-30-35.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-25-18-30-35.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-25-18-30-35.html
<inetpro> that was nice and short, thanks again chesedo
<magespawn> As an a side, did anyone else see this ssh ghost@theshell.xyz ?
<chesedo> Maaz: atleast the job openings section goes both ways :D
<Maaz> chesedo: Huh?
<chesedo> MaNI:  atleast the job openings section goes both ways :D
<Kilos> ty chesedo very efficient
<chesedo> np inetpro Kilos
<MaNI> hehe, I have no shortage of work quite the opposite really, I'll probably freelance for a while
<chesedo> magespawn: cannot ping it, but ssh works
<nsnzero> good evening guys
<inetpro> nsnzero: oops, you're late
<nsnzero> sorry i missed the meeting 
<nsnzero> why did i think it was tomorrow night ???
<Kilos> well that just made the meeting
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<inetpro> nsnzero: too many holidays getting you confused now?
<Kilos> before im dropped again
<nsnzero> take care Kilos 
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Kilos> 'always
<inetpro> Kilos: and thanks for joining
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Kilos> ty for reminding me inetpro 
<Kilos> i been very slack
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Langjan> nighty night Kilos 
<Langjan> slaap lekker
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<Kilos> membership board membership expiring too but dunno if i should try apply again
<Kilos> night all
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 23 May 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2q3O71c | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<Langjan> Is there an hplip expert on line?
<magespawn> i am also out here, good night all
<Langjan> g'night magespawn 
<nsnzero> evening Langjan - goodnight magespawn 
<Langjan> hi nsnzero you keeping well?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: sorry my connection dropped 
<nsnzero> yes Langjan and i hope you are in good health as well 
<paddatrapper> And was dragged away to sort cleaning the house... 
<Langjan> Fine thks nsnzero 
<nsnzero> what troubles you having with hplip Langjan ?
<nsnzero> i am no expert but i will try to help 
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Langjan> Thks, nsnzero - It worked fine since installing 16.04 then suddenly seemed to disappear, cannot get it installed again. Seems like a bug
<Langjan> System does not even pick up the printer
<nsnzero> have you tried sudo apt install hplip --reinstall ?
<Langjan> No let me try that 
<nsnzero> doesnt show in lsusb ?
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Langjan>  hplip : Depends: cups (>= 1.1.20)
<Langjan>          Depends: printer-driver-hpcups (= 3.16.3+repack0-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Langjan> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<nsnzero> did you test the printer on another machine ?
<Langjan> yes it works fine on my wife's 14.04
<nsnzero> to eliminate the hardware being faulty 
<Langjan> Printed some pages a few hours ago via her Ubuntu and hplip
<Vince-0> Oi oi
<chesedo> oi Vince-0
<chesedo> Langjan: try to install the missing dep 'sudo apt install printer-driver-hpcups'
<Langjan> Hi chesedo, I have tried, but let me give it another go  
<Langjan> Same unmet dependencies output as above when I try to install hpcups chesedo 
<Langjan> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<nsnzero> Langjan: try apt search printer-driver-hpcup - want the see what is in the repo
<chesedo> Langjan: ouch... hope you get it right
 * chesedo is off for the night
<nsnzero> night chesedo sleep well
<Langjan> printer-driver-hpcups/xenial 3.16.3+repack0-1 amd64
<Langjan>   HP Linux Printing and Imaging - CUPS Raster driver (hpcups)
<Langjan> bye chesedo sleel well
<Langjan> sleep
<nsnzero> sudo apt install printer-driver-hpcups  gives any errors ?
<Langjan> nsnzero,  the same error message as above
<Langjan> And: Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Langjan> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Langjan> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Langjan> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Langjan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nsnzero> update your repos - sudo apt update 
<nsnzero> check if any are down 
<Langjan> Update and upgrade were fine, but this error came up: It seems that the daemon died.
<Langjan> And: Package 'libpam-smbpass' is virtual.
<Langjan> Could sudo apt dist-upgrade help? 
<nsnzero> smb-pass is related to samba if i am not mistaken 
<nsnzero> that will upgrade you to the newest version of ubuntu 
<Langjan> Is that a possible problem or solution?
<nsnzero> https://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<nsnzero> it might Langjan - but i broke my system on failed upgrades more than once 
<Langjan> I can always revert via Timeshift if need be
<nsnzero> well then you can definitely try it 
<nsnzero> on my system its install hplip/xenial,now 3.16.3+repack0-1 amd64 [installed,automatic]
<nsnzero> and i dont even have a hp printer !!!
<Langjan> Seems I already have latest upgrade installed 
<nsnzero> does dmesg | grepp Error show anything ?
<nsnzero> grep not grepp
<Langjan> nothing
<nsnzero> printer plugged in and on ?
<Langjan> oh sorry, no
<Langjan> still nothing
<nsnzero> did you install any new software recently ?
<Langjan> Trying to recall, nothing I can remember
<nsnzero> lets try sudo apt install --fix-missing
<Langjan> Nothing to do
<Langjan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<nsnzero> 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu ?
<Langjan> 64 bit
<nsnzero> sudo apt install cups 
<Langjan> Same error message as before
<Langjan> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Langjan> cups : Depends: libcups2 (= 2.1.3-4) but 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.2 is to be installed
<Langjan>         Depends: cups-filters (>= 1.0.24-3~) but it is not going to be installed
<Langjan> Recommends: printer-driver-gutenprint but it is not going to be installed
<Langjan> Recommends: cups-filters (>= 1.0.36) but it is not going to be installed or
<Langjan>                     ghostscript-cups (>= 9.02~)
<Langjan> And E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<nsnzero> it wont install because it might break other packages 
<nsnzero> synaptic has a section that will show conflicting packages
<Langjan> It only refers to broken packages, does not identify them - am I at the right place? 
<nsnzero> Langjan: sudo apt-get clean will remove broken packages as well 
<Langjan> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Langjan> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<nsnzero> yes right place which packages are broken ?
<Langjan> I have tried clen, will do again
<Langjan> Sorry nsnzero finger trouble...
<nsnzero> no problem Langjan 
<nsnzero> https://askubuntu.com/questions/118749/package-system-is-broken-how-to-fix-it
<Langjan> Trying those instructions...
<Langjan> thks
<nsnzero> wish  i could stay up longer Langjan unfortunately work tomorrow
<nsnzero> best of luck 
<nsnzero> have a good night 
<Langjan> Many thks nsnzero  sleep well 
<nsnzero> you as well 
<Langjan> thks
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-26
<nsnzero> morning all
<theblazehen> hi night
<theblazehen> nsnzero* 
<theblazehen> oops
<Kilos> morning everyone
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos hi
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<theblazehen> If you need admin access to a web interface to exploit a vulnerability where you can get a root shell, is it even worth reporting?
<pavlushka> I guess no
<theblazehen> They probably wouldn't do anything about it anyway
<theblazehen> Well, if anyone wants to install linux on their Netgear DGN2200 (and probably more) or D-Link DSL-* router, let me know
<pavlushka> theblazehen: lol, they are already running linux :p
<theblazehen> pavlushka: I meant like in a chroot
<pavlushka> ohk
<theblazehen> Lets say, linux in a useful form
<theblazehen> Netgear and D-Link both have 64 MB RAM  
<Langjan> Good day all
<Langjan> Hi Kilos 
<chesedo> theblazehen: i would think it is worth reporting... isn't that a form of escalating priviliges
<theblazehen> chesedo: Well, if you're an admin in the web interface you can configure firewall rules there etc, so you could mess with peoples traffic there. Can't think of anything else that you could do from the cli that you can legitimately do from the web interface. Basically, yes, but it's not like you can _do_ anything with the extra privileges
<chesedo> theblazehen: how about setting up a backdoor for the day they fire you?
 * chesedo thinks that installing things like packet sniffers can also create other 
<chesedo> 'issues'
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> and hi inetpro 
<Langjan> You well kilos? Connection probs?
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Ai!
<Kilos> sorry for the part/joins
<Kilos> net sleg vandag
<Langjan> Arthritis?
<Langjan> Jy of jou konneksie?
<Kilos> internet
<Langjan> OK so you ok?
<Kilos> yes ty sir
<Langjan> Good. I need some help plse
<Kilos> ok lets hear it
<Kilos> must be unity
<Langjan> My laptop 
<Langjan> nee man
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> ok what isnt working
<Kilos> or
<Kilos> what did you break
<Langjan> lol
 * Kilos listens carefully
<Langjan> Wifi connection - no applet to click to connect
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> network manager
<Kilos> add connection then choose wifi
<Langjan> I found this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2251198
<Langjan> but unable to locate package
<Langjan> Been to network manager lots
<Kilos> let me see what that says when it opens
<Kilos> nm-applet missing
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> rings a rusted bell somewhere
<Langjan> Normally it will show a connection applet automatically
<Kilos> Langjan was it working before
<Langjan> Yes
<Kilos> ok so
<Langjan> then the wifi went dead
<Kilos> what did you do or when did it disappear
<Langjan> blue button
<Langjan> nothing
<Kilos> no upgrade
<Langjan> when I was on my trip
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> I eventually got the blue button to work again but it does not seem to see the wifi signal
<Kilos> i dont know the apt reinstall command
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> dont think I have aptitude there
<Kilos> and in synaptic type in unity and right click reinstall everything that shows installed
<Kilos> install it man
<Langjan> Its not unity its lubuntu
<Kilos> i use aptitude on 16.04 still and nothing has broken yet
<Kilos> oh lubu ntu
<Kilos> then its lubuntu-desktop
<Langjan> whats the command to install aptitude plse?
<Kilos> \otherwise you end with unity
<Kilos> sudo apt install aptitude
<Langjan> installing
<Kilos> look in synaptic if there is a package called nm-applet
<Langjan> looking
<Kilos> or also type in network and reinstall all you see that is installed
<Langjan> no nm-applet
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> i dont see on that link where it is solved
<Kilos> otherwise ask the guys at ##phillw. last time they helped with lubuntu
<Langjan> what does it mean when theres a star in the check box?
<Kilos> and failing that /J #lubuntu
<Kilos> i see there are 72 lubuntu guys there
<Kilos> not sure how slow they are in responding
<Langjan> ok just going thro the list and marking for reinstall, theres lots
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> hopefully the guilty one has had a patch added
<Langjan> What are the stars?
<Kilos> thats an old link so we could be lucky
<Kilos> huh????
<Kilos> what stars
<Langjan> stars in some check boxes
<Kilos> right click one and see what it says
<Kilos> you have done a reload there right
<Kilos> or a sudo apt update
<Kilos> i go make coffee so long
<Langjan> ok enjoy
<Kilos> any luck
<Langjan> Downloading package files 30 s remaining
<Kilos> ah so many updates
<Langjan> Reinstalled all network packages
<Langjan> installing software
<Langjan> then try update and upgrade and reboot?
<Kilos> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Langjan> ja
<Langjan> All done, nothing shows up
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> can you add panels on lubuntu
<Kilos> where is the launcher panel on it
<Langjan> I have tried but dont see anything that matches
<Langjan> Looks like gnome
<Kilos> did you choose default panel
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> where the icon was is there just a blank place there
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> hover the mouse there
<Kilos> what shows
<Langjan> nothing
<Kilos> if you right click there?
<Langjan> add/remove panel items and panel setings , been there dont see anything
<Kilos> this is right where that icon is supposed to be right
<Kilos> left click it
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> oh was the icon between other icons
<Kilos> applets i think they call them
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> I find network connections but cannot get it to show. Die dom van ouder-dom
<Kilos> and it now shows a blank in the same place
<Langjan> Well its a mostly blank top panel
<Kilos> and if you add a panel on the left right or top it shows the same
<Kilos> try add a panel at the bottom
<Kilos> oh why you using lubuntu
<Langjan> I have put the panel at the top, can move it to the left, right or bottom
<Langjan> Lappie is too old, Ubuntu very sluggish
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> join #phillw
<Kilos>   /j #phillw
<Langjan> Only one panel, it goes wherever you put it, so if it moves to the bottom nothing will change in contents
<Kilos> oh you cant have three or 4
<Langjan> Perhaps but I have not tried
<Kilos> i can have panels surrounding the whole screen
<Kilos> yes man add an extra one
<Kilos> not fiddle with the one thats faulty
<Langjan> Well the connection icon appeared in the current one for a long time so whats the point?
<Kilos> if it shows then you remove the faulty one
<Kilos> current one is sick now right
<Langjan> I dont think its the panel
<Langjan> but will see if I cnan get another one
<Kilos> dont think just try
<Kilos> modern pcs dont work in sign language
<Langjan> I will have to spend some time checking those options and settings, will chat later, time for dinner break. Thks so far.  
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> you always welcome
<Langjan> Thks
<Langjan> dankie
<Langjan> By the way my reason for doubting panel idea is I get soft blocked and hard blocked output in HP-gps settings
<Langjan> thats if I run lspci vvnn grep (cannot do the vertical line) -A 9 Network
<Langjan> So network controller is blocked
<Langjan> and ends with "access denied"
<Langjan> at "capabilities"
<Kilos> now im lost
<Kilos> maybe the pro can help or the guys on #phillw
<Langjan> So am I, cheers for now
<Langjan> will try them
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> if I can get thro hexchat
<Kilos> maybe you gotta be root
<Langjan> run lspc as sudo? 
<Kilos> then it cant deny you
<Kilos> i should be here
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> whatever is saying access denied
<Langjan> I ran as root then got different output but its Greek to me
<Kilos> wait for pro 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Crazy computers
<Kilos> hear what pro says
<Kilos> or give theblazehen some work
<Kilos> or even paddatrapper or chesedo 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> only crazy peeps can fix them
<Kilos> \did you eat so fast?
<Langjan> Nee man ek moet nog gaan eet, daar roep vroutjie nou
<Kilos> gaan
<Kilos> old peeps are funny you know
<Kilos> when you said you gonna eat i said enjoy
<Kilos> you said ty but didnt even go eat
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> lol
<smile> hi everyone
<Langjan> Hi smile
<Langjan> Hi again kil
<Langjan> Kilos, 
<smile> I got out of bed this morning and my head was already bursting with headaches :)
<Langjan> Ai! Are you drinking enough water, smile?
<smile> Not sure :)
<smile> A better question would be "are you sleeping enough"
<smile> But I don't know the answer to that either
<smile> Probably not.
<smile> how're you, Langjan? 
<Langjan> Perhaps. If you're drinking less water than 1,5 litres per day you are dehydrated
<Langjan> good thks smile 
<Langjan> Kilos, you'll be happy to know I put  a panel at the bottom and have put network connection buttons there
<Langjan> BUT
<Langjan> they first they said the connection is encrypted. Now they say it has no or limited connectivity. Right next to the router...
<Langjan> you there Kilos- ?
<Langjan> I see you gotta tail...
<Kilos-> yeah connection in and out sigh
<Langjan> Eish!
<Langjan> Ok I have the icon working but it says the network was encrypted. I have no idea how that came about or what the key is. 
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you havent made an encrypted folder?
<Langjan> I did the panel thing as you said
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> cryptkeeper
<chesedo> Langjan: "...I put  a panel at the bottom" - what are you using these days?
<Langjan> is that an ubuntu app? 
<Kilos> bottom
<smile> Langjan: then I'm dehydrated :p
<Kilos> yes you can encrypt stuff
<Langjan> hi chesedo I'm using Lubuntu on my laptop
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<chesedo> oh i see
<Kilos> hi smile chesedo 
 * chesedo smiles to smile.... and gives a wave
<Langjan> smile, you need to drink 1,5 litres per day all on an empty stomacheb
<smile> chesedo: likewise
<Langjan> What is cryptkeeper? 
<smile> Langjan: then I'll need to use the toilet too often :p
<Langjan> chose between toilet and headaches
<Kilos> Langjan it encrypts files and folders so no one can open them unless they have the password
<Kilos> and know to open cryptkeeper
<Langjan> Not a difficult choice, smile. lmga!
<Kilos> dont forget the password or you will cry and tell me you need to find stuff in there
<Langjan> OK but how do I find the encryption key for this wireless network? 
<Kilos> i have no idea
<smile> Langjan: you would think so :p
<Kilos> chesedo jump in please
<chesedo> Kilos: hmmm...
<chesedo> Langjan: i am not sure of cryptkeepers use... but i guess that you never changed the default, which will be label somewhere on the access point
<chesedo> will have*
<Langjan> chesedo, by access point you mean the router?
<chesedo> Langjan: mostly probably yes
<Langjan> I don't understand how it could have become encrypted after it had been working for quite a while though
<Langjan> Will the key not be visible in the router settings?
<Langjan> There is a password in there - is it a different key?
<Langjan> I have tried all the keys I could find, no luck
<chesedo> Langjan: if it says AP, access point or wireless password - then it is the wireless' password
<chesedo> theblazehen: you ready for the news?
<pavlushka> chesedo: yeah, he is ready, tell me.
<pavlushka> :p
<chesedo> pavlushka: lol - talking about mini meeting's
<theblazehen> chesedo: Don't have too much news, but yeah
<chesedo> theblazehen: no worries, they are always great
<chesedo> theblazehen: btw, do you know if the remaining lsd positions are still open
<theblazehen> chesedo: Will need to check, @andrewlsd?
<chesedo> andrewlsd: i am refering to the ones other than the DBA one
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Mini Meeting - 26 April 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Hi all and welcome to another mini meeting
<chesedo> feel free to introduce yourselves to maaz using 'Maaz: I am <first, last name>'
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Yessir
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Yessir
<chesedo> Our topics are:
<chesedo> - Latest and Greatest News
<chesedo> - Local Job Openings and Help Wanted
<chesedo> - Education Project - Finding the Right Software
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Latest and Greatest News
<Maaz> Current Topic: Latest and Greatest News
<chesedo> off to the blaze - with excitement
<theblazehen> http://karmainsecurity.com/tales-of-sugarcrm-security-horrors If you're running SugarCRM, patch it asap. And move to something better, if possible
<theblazehen> On that note, https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2017-10/ better upgrade firefox as well
<theblazehen> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/bfq-iosched/D-7wDP47iBI some good news - VFQ IO scheduler is now in mainline linux, which works really well for responsiveness on desktop systems
<theblazehen> https://ablagoev.github.io/linux/adventures/commands/2017/02/19/adventures-in-usr-bin.html has some interesting stuff
<theblazehen> https://dev.to/buntine/the-balanced-ternary-machines-of-soviet-russia nice read on some computing stuff in russia, with ternary computers
<theblazehen> And https://github.com/ChrisRx/dungeonfs takes "Everything is a file" to a new level
<theblazehen> Also, 9front is a bit more modern version of plan 9, has some great ideas, but I'm not too impressed with the shell environment etc
 * theblazehen lost the link to other thing, 1 sec
 * chesedo is a bit disappointed in mozilla
<theblazehen> This guy wrote his own display managing system, with X and wayland compatibility layers, and here's a "Plan 9 like interface" for it https://arcan-fe.com/2017/04/17/one-night-in-rio-vacation-photos-from-plan9/
<theblazehen> And the normal DE used with it http://durden.arcan-fe.com/
<theblazehen> Worth a read through
<theblazehen> https://arcan-fe.com/2016/12/29/chasing-the-dream-of-a-terminal-free-cli/ is a nice read as well, I'd sometimes like my terminals to work a bit more graphically
<theblazehen> They way that plan 9 (and the video on https://arcan-fe.com/2017/04/17/one-night-in-rio-vacation-photos-from-plan9/) is how I think it would be really nice to have
<theblazehen> That's about it then
<chesedo> great ty theblazehen
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Local Job Openings and Help Wanted
<Maaz> Current Topic: Local Job Openings and Help Wanted
<chesedo> With some new additions they are:
<chesedo> - Certified Scrum Master (JHB) -> http://obsidian.co.za/careers
<chesedo> - Open Source Hadoop Consultant (JHB) -> http://obsidian.co.za/careers
<chesedo> - Senior Linux Administrator / Linux Architect (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-linux-administrator--linux-archi
<chesedo> - Senior JAVA Developer with Middleware Experience (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-java-developer-with-middleware-ex
<chesedo> - Java Middleware Magician (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/java-middleware-magician
<chesedo> although not too sure about the last three
<chesedo> if anyone has others then feel free to mention them
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Ubuntu Education
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Education
<chesedo> my status with this is the same as last time - well about...
<chesedo> need to check out the software theblazehen mentioned and one that i read about in one textbook
<chesedo> but with exams coming up, i am a bit busy currently...
<chesedo> so that seems to be it
<chesedo> thank you all for joining in on the mini meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-26-18-30-26.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-26-18-30-26.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-26-18-30-26.html
<theblazehen> ty chesedo
<chesedo> yw theblazehen
 * chesedo is looking forward to reading about does vulnerabilies of the first news item
<chesedo> s/does/those/
<chesedo> i wonder if Langjan might have killed his net by changing a wrong passwd
<nsnzero> good evening chesedo and the rest of the gang
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> how you doing theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Good and you nsnzero?
<nsnzero> well enough  not to complain 
<theblazehen> heh
<chesedo> evening nsnzero
<chesedo> nsnzero: you missed the meeting again, :D
<nsnzero> watched a good moive called who am i theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Looks interesting, ty nsnzero
<nsnzero> sorry guys i just been caught up with house  matters 
<nsnzero> its in german but there are subs available 
<theblazehen> Cool
<chesedo> nsnzero: np, and great share
<nsnzero> i like in the main hollywood movies where hacking is depicted by furious typing followed by a large access denied or if successful a 3d representation of a file system
<theblazehen> nsnzero: http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<theblazehen> Also, reddit.com/r/itsaunixsystem  I know this!
<nsnzero> theblazehen: thats what is missing from my system a 3d file explorer - now its complete 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Nice
<theblazehen> https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/2sz5xo/bspwmofxoc_i_love_sci_fi_movie_interfaces_so_i/
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Give that a go :)
<nsnzero> and just when i thought my system is cool enough !!!
<nsnzero> i like when people see my pc and remarks its only got words on the screen - referring to the terminal emulators open 
<theblazehen> heh, nice. People tend to say similar things about my multi monitor setup :)
<theblazehen> 6 at home, and 6 at the office as well
<theblazehen> And a lot better than my old 6 display setup http://imgur.com/a/uVHYy
<nsnzero> only 6 screen how do you get any work done ! 12 is the minimum allowed nowdays
<nsnzero> http://www.multi-monitors.com/Twelve_Monitor_Computers_s/6528.htm
<theblazehen> > 1920 x 1080p Maximum Resolution Per Screen
<theblazehen> hah
<theblazehen> At home, 4k + 3x 2560x1440 + 1920x1080 + 1024x768
<theblazehen> Office 4k + 2x 2560x1440 + 1920x1080 + 1366x768
<theblazehen> Yeah. I guess I gotta upgrade
<nsnzero> lol - you have enough 
<theblazehen> Yeah...
<Langjan> Kilos, I have sorted the problem without the encryption key. All ok and working. Thanks.
<nsnzero> good night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-27
<Langjan> Good morning all, who was the Samaritan who held my hand last time I did a Win 7 / Ubuntu dual-boot install? I need to repeat the exercise. 
<nsnzero> evening all
<superfly> hi nsnzero
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-28
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos as well
<inetpro> why so quiet here today?
<Kilos> because we sleeping
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<K_K_N> I think Samsung did not do a good job when it comes to accessing their fan in respect to cleaning their laptops
<K_K_N> cause the fan is below the motherboard and I did not want to open the motherboard out
<K_K_N> oh well
<K_K_N> I disassembled a Fujitsu Siemens lapto once and they have just one panel to access fan, heatsink and CPU no deed to open the entire thing to clean fan
<K_K_N> *need
<K_K_N> I am using a Samsung laptop and the fan is making very loud noise I know its dirty but after just opening as far as I opened I could see my self breaking stuff cause there are so many things on the way so I stopped
<K_K_N> but fan still making noise although could not see alot of dust from what I could see
<K_K_N> so I just hope it lasts until I can get another laptop just in case this one does not survive me disassembling
<K_K_N> lol
<K_K_N> ok sorry for my ranting just letting of a little frustration with laptops and cleaning them
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-29
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> morning again
<Kilos> so tired of bad internet
<Kilos> hey inetpro where is QA
<Kilos> hi zoidbergwill 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za if no one has welcomed you before
<Kilos> Maaz ask superfly Hi soop has QA died?
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll ask superfly on freenode
<lquidfire> morning all (:
<zoidbergwill> Hey Kilos
<zoidbergwill> Thanks, a few others have :P
<theblazehen> Anyone here know perl?
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-30
<theblazehen> https://linx.li/selif/nck3xi38.png Nice shirt
<Langjan> Hello inetpro K_K_N smile theblazehen et al
<Langjan> Helloooo - anybody home? 
<Kilos> hi Langjan and everyone else
<Kilos> might not be here long, using 3g dongle with mtn thats vrot but route refuses to connect to cellc and cant login to it because of ip addy issues
<Langjan> Hi Kilos good to see you here
<Langjan> you ok?
<Kilos> yes ty sir and you?
<Kilos> just struggling to stay connected sometimes 10 mins then off
<Langjan> Fine thks
<Langjan> Plse help 
<Langjan> My friend's laptop was stolen, but I have his files (Ubuntu 14.04 system) backed up on my external drive. He also lost his PUK and pin for his Vodacom dongle in the process, so cannot connect, but the settings must be in the backed-up files so I just need to know where to look. 
<Kilos> i saw the mail
<Kilos> got into the external and see what you can see
<Langjan> OK I just dont know how to find a file in these systems
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> is /home backed up
<Kilos> i havent needed to do that yet
<Langjan> yes will it be one of the .whatever files?
<Kilos> you can open . files if you do something
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> forget what
<Langjan> .cache, .compiz
<Kilos> show hidden
<Langjan> oh but I need to know which one
<Langjan> yes but then which one?
<Kilos> compiz will be system stuff
<Kilos> so in a non system folder
<Kilos> is everything . files
<Kilos> theblazehen why arent you advising here
<Langjan> Google syas its in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<Kilos> when you see 2 blind people trying to get somewhere dont you guide them
<Langjan> lmga!
<Kilos> if you have a spare drive Langjan you can install on it then backup the home off external and youll have everything
<Kilos> only way i can think of atm
<Langjan> You lost me there Kilos 
<Kilos> where actually
<Kilos> install your friends system on a spare drive and do the backup
<Langjan> You mean back his current home up and then install the backed up home in his system? 
<Langjan> Then it will probably connect but I still need to get it to connect with his current system
<Langjan> So I need to find the backed up file with the settings and install it in his currently-installed home folder
<Kilos-> see what i mean about connection
<Langjan> Ai! Yest its frustrating
<Kilos-> his lappy is gone right?
<Langjan> yes he has a new one
<Kilos-> or has he another
<Kilos-> ok then run the backup to the new one
<Kilos-> is it a proper backup or just copied files
<Langjan> Its the whole home folder
<Kilos-> good
<Kilos-> then everything will be there, just need to install all the packages he had before
<Kilos-> and the apps
<Langjan> Thats already been done
<Langjan> done
<Kilos-> so whats missing then
<Kilos-> everything should then be the same as the old lappy
<Langjan> I only installed the backed-up files that I know about 
<Kilos-> wait
<Kilos-> how did you make the backup of home
<Kilos-> backup tool?
<Langjan> copied it to my external drive
<Kilos-> listen now
<Kilos-> you copied /home to external
<Kilos-> then copied it back
<Kilos-> try in future to use deja dup backup tool or rsync from cli
<Langjan> no I did not copy the whole /home back
<Kilos-> you must if you want everything back
<Kilos-> you cant pick and choose
<Langjan> I did that before and ended up with conflicts
<Kilos-> you do a basic install
<Kilos-> then backup
<Kilos-> better with backup tool
<Kilos-> i use rsync
<Langjan> I have never used backup tool or rsync
<Kilos-> sudo rsync -av miles:miles /home/ /media/miles/ext/home/
<Langjan> have tried backup tool but too complicated for gray hair
<Kilos-> command is easy
<Langjan> OK so I gather I cannot find the file with the connection settings - its hidden somewhere in obscurity
<Kilos-> wait for one of the clever guys
<Langjan> what does the sudo rsync command do?
<Kilos-> thats how i do it , but try copy the whole home folder back
<Kilos-> it makes a backup
<Langjan> If I copy the whole home folder it will ask me whether to replace duplicate files and I wont know when to select the old or the new ones 
<Kilos-> just say yes to everything
<Langjan> Will that not cause problems with the new installation and apps?
<Langjan> OK I know I must keep the new .thunderbird for example, but to get them all right is a bit of a gamble
<Kilos-> just try it, what else can you do
<Kilos-> or wait for chesedo or padda
<Langjan> Get the settings from Vodacom
<Kilos-> what settings?
<Langjan> I thought it will cut the schlep if I can find that file
<Kilos-> for vodamail?
<Langjan> for the dongle to connect
<Langjan> He has a Vodacom dongle for internet
<Kilos-> nm should connect with no settings from anywhere
<Langjan> thats what he thought but it keeps asking for a PUK and pin
<Langjan> On win 7 and Ubuntu
<Langjan> His old machine was a 32 bit the new one is 64 bit could that be a part of the problem? 
<Kilos-> shouldnt be
<Kilos-> take sim out dongle and put in fone
<Kilos-> then set it to not ask for pin
<Kilos-> and puk you can get from voda 
<Kilos-> i think you call and there options to get puck
<Kilos-> just google how to get puk on vodacom
<Langjan> OK thks will try that
<Kilos-> where the card the sim was in
<Kilos-> puk is on there
<Langjan> Hes lost it long time ago
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> they will help just call from sim
<Langjan> Yes I'm sure
<Kilos-> good luck
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos-> those things always keep in a drwaer somewhere
<Langjan> Agreed
<Kilos-> one of the options when you call is if you need your puk
<Kilos-> puk and pin i think
<Kilos-> might be an sms even
<Kilos-> wbb nature calls
<Langjan> Go well Kilos- and thks again
<Kilos-> Langjan remember
<Kilos-> when you do an install like that and want to use the backup home you must use the same password
<Kilos-> then you shouldnt have any hassles
<Kilos-> should end up exactly as before
<Langjan> OK thks Kilos- Will remember, but the change from 32 to 64 bit would have complicated things with some apps?
<Kilos-> as long as all the new stuff is 64bit and you have muliarch installed it should work i think
<Kilos-> muliarch
<Kilos-> multiarch
<Kilos-> multi something
<Langjan> Third time lucky! lmga
<Kilos-> lol
<Kilos-> head thumping
<Langjan> Ai! Jammer. How are your girls?
<Kilos-> they ok ty
<Langjan> Good. Convey my best wishes
<Kilos-> will do ty very much oom jan
<Kilos-> being apart is tough 
<Langjan> I'm sure its very tough
<Kilos-> but need heart working fine before i can think of going back
<Kilos-> and the bad internet here makes skype very painful as well
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> these things are sent to test us
<Kilos-> lemme go work on this router prob
<Kilos-> you look after yourself and keep well
<Langjan> Strongs. Keep well
<Kilos-> regards to the familt
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos-> family
<Langjan> thks will do
<Langjan> take good care
<Kilos-> will you and you as well
<Kilos-> you the rondloper
<Langjan> lol
<Langjan> to Tzaneen tomorrow
<Kilos-> sjoe
<Kilos-> go safe
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> Hope you sort the router quick
<Kilos-> lol me too ty
<Langjan> Bye for now
<Kilos->  been battling 2 days already
<Kilos-> cheers my friend
<Langjan> Ai whats the prob
<Kilos-> it works well then for some reason the ip addresses change and pcs cant see it
<Kilos-> no idea why the ips change
<Langjan> sjoe, sterkte daarmee sounds ominous
<Kilos-> lol dankie
<Langjan> new firmware?
<Kilos-> scared to try that in case it gets stuffed up permanently
<Kilos-> cant afford to lose connection in the mi=ddle of an upgrade
<Langjan> well sounds like its stuffed anyway but scary to do via that connection
<Kilos-> then its bricked as they say'
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos-> lol
<Langjan> OK sterkte my vriend
<Kilos-> dankie baie , julle ook
<Langjan> Dankie Kilos- kry iemand met ADSL lyn en doen die opgradering
<Kilos-> een dag ja
<Langjan> Mooi loop 
<Langjan> cheers
<Kilos-> cheers for now
<Kilos> fp
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-23
<howzitcal> Morning All, how is everyone today?
<chesedo>  hi all
<chesedo> awesome howzitcal, and yourself?
<howzitcal> all good thank chesedo 
<chesedo> btw, interresting video about https there
<howzitcal> haha yeah chesedo, the Hello World videos are awesome aswell!
<chesedo> might check them some time... i like his style though
<howzitcal> yeah man!
<howzitcal> so new LTS later this week, whos installing it?
<confluency> I'm installing it, but not later this week.
<confluency> I'll wait for someone else to fall in all the pit traps.
<confluency> And upgrade whrn it's safe. :)
<howzitcal> LOL!
<howzitcal> How do you guys get energy to stay motivated on projects you are working on, and work?
<chesedo> small goals/landmarks
<pavlushka> o/ ZA
 * pavlushka is the usual die hard fan of Kilos
<nlsthzn> sup
<confluency> howzitcal: I don't. I procrastinate and then feel bad.
<pavlushka> hey nlsthzn howzitcal 
<pavlushka> oh QA is there
<howzitcal> confluency, does that mean you procrastinate with dignity :P?
<howzitcal> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello howzitcal 
<howzitcal> hows things?
<pavlushka> howzitcal: things are good.
<howzitcal> good good!
<pavlushka> setup a new desktop budgie on paraabola-arch using lxdm, ibus & automating script not working
<howzitcal> sounds like a pickle 
<pavlushka> but I liked the desktop, so trying hard to make it work.
<pavlushka> .xinitrc is no help and .profile too which use to work on most DE
<pavlushka> howzitcal: anyways, how is going for you?
<kbmonkey> strange pavlushka it should source .profile. try .xprofile instead?
<kbmonkey> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDM#Advanced_Session_Configuration
<howzitcal> im god thanks pavlushk, looks like kbmonkey has got some good insight for you :P
<howzitcal> anyone know about the javascript/plugin, that scrambles your facebook posts?
<pavlushka> howzitcal: now I am sure, He has
<pavlushka> ty kbmonkey, I can see settings on .xprofile, skipped that to try
<kbmonkey> I use xfce, light weight and it makes me more attractive.
<pavlushka> kbmonkey: ha ha ha, I switched to budgie for 3 days from LXDE after a hdd crash, that was even lighter :p
<pavlushka> but still LXDE on Ubuntu setup
<kbmonkey> ever used tiling wm's pavlushka? I tried catwm briefly, then scrotwm, and ended up using spectrwm
<pavlushka> kbmonkey: I left xfce after repeating thunar bug and only once tried i3m and awesome
<kbmonkey> openbox is also very light
<pavlushka> kbmonkey: yeah that one is Kilos' favorite, I use that on LXDE+openbox+lxdm+ubuntu
<howzitcal> i3m is pretty kew!
<pavlushka> QA: define kew!
<QA> pavlushka: I don't know about kew. Maybe you meant Ew, Knew, Skew, Dew, Few, Hew, Jew, Lew, mew, New, Pew, Rew, Sew, Tew, Yew, Kaw, kea, Kee, Keg, Ken, Ket, Kex, Key, ew, kw, skew, dew, few, hew, jew, new, pew, sew, yew, keb, keg, ken, key, ke, bew, iew or kes?
<howzitcal> haha QA doesnt watch south park :P
<pavlushka> lol, me neither
<howzitcal> yeah, it infected me at an early age...
<pavlushka> howzitcal: hmm, so its kinda old but is it bears the meaning of being cute?
<howzitcal> na
<pavlushka> then , what it means?
<howzitcal> kew is what the fat kid in southpark says when he wants to say cool, hold on...
<pavlushka> ha ha ha ha
<howzitcal> pavlushka, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLJVNKUhwdI
 * pavlushka watching
 * pavlushka watching some other videos of south park
 * pavlushka ended up watching https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdOPyORIxyo
<howzitcal> hahahaha!
<nlsthzn> I have spent the most time with i3... so easy to customize.
<nlsthzn> Been looking at qtile as it uses python and I am learning a bit of python
<nlsthzn> i3 still easier  :p
<nlsthzn> tried my hand at dwm but compiling C for any change seemed a tad much >.<
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-24
<howzitcal> morning :)
<chesedo>  hi how[tab] pav[tab] nls[tab] and others
<howzitcal> afternoon all :)
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-25
<howzitcal> Morning All :)
<chesedo> hi how[tab] and others
 * chesedo seems to be too late lately
<howzitcal> anyone alive...
<chesedo> howzitcal: yeah, we seem to be :D
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-26
<howzitcal> Hey All
<Kilos> morning all. lets see how long i can stay connected this time
<chesedo>  morning oom kilos
<nlsthzn> Watching http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds cause I have no life \o/
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> how's that UK plans coming nlsthzn?
<nlsthzn> slowly but surely :)
<clr_> Anyone know when they are releasing 18.04?
<clr_> I thought it would be available for download already
<clr_> nm
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-27
<nlsthzn> Bionic Beaver time y'all :D
<chesedo> nlsthzn: nah... wanna be lazy this weekend as such as possible...
<nlsthzn> well I took 20 minutes today to install it and basically set it up... had a few wobbles but in general working like a charm :D
<confluency> I'll probably wait until Artful is EOL.
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-28
<nlsthzn57> Goeie more Suid Afrika!
<chesedo> morning nlsthzn
 * chesedo got vanilla and budgie beavers last night
<nlsthzn57> cool chesedo... rocking the robotic rodent(like) OS on my desktop since yesterday also \o/
<chesedo> i should actually get solus just to try it
<nlsthzn57> solus is very cool. lack of software is the only issue...
<nlsthzn57> it is very fast and very polished
<nlsthzn57> :/  I see maaz isn't here either these days
<Cryterion> no maaz to make coffee for kilos anymore :(
<nlsthzn57> yip, or tell us how long it has been since someone has logged in
<nlsthzn57> Time for home... catch you all on the flip side :)
<paddatrapper> Cryterion: QA is here though and can provide the same services
<paddatrapper> QA: coffee on please
<QA> paddatrapper: What?
<paddatrapper> QA: coffee please
<QA> paddatrapper: There isn't a pot on
<nlsthzn> QA, tea please
<QA> Bring your cup with tea bag already in and you can share the boiling water nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> right on
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-29
<nlsthzn57> qa last seen Kilos
<QA> nlsthzn57: Sorry...
<nlsthzn57> grrr....
<nlsthzn57> QA seen Kilos
<QA> nlsthzn57: Kilos was last seen 3 days, 10 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2018-04-26 00:14:49 MST], and has been offline on freenode since 2018-04-26 06:51:46 MST
<Kilos> oh my 57 nlsthzn57 now. sure can breed that guy
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> superfly: you not sleeping?
<nlsthzn57> hey uncle Kilos... well you are not wrong... #3 is due on Halloween :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i have no idea when that is
<Kilos> anyone that knows can tell me where to download movies free without registering on a site and giving bank details etc
<Kilos> i need to use some night surfer data'
<nlsthzn57> thepiratebay.org for all your torrent needs
<Kilos> took 3 hours to get kubuntu 18.04 last night
<nlsthzn57> oh and halloween is 31 October
<Kilos> oh still a long way to go neelsie
<Kilos> hope everything goes smooth lad
<nlsthzn57> well it complicates the whole leaving the UAE thing 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> fly on halloween then the child wont be an arab
<nlsthzn57> hoping to hit the UK (Scotland if possible) before end of the year
<nlsthzn57> would like if the new one could be born there already
<Kilos> good luck with all your planning
<nlsthzn57> but the paperwork is taking long
<Kilos> that would be better yes
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn57> From the fire into the ice bucket
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn57> anyhow I hope everything still going well in ZA land... and that most of the news I get over here is exaggerated
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn57
<Kilos> what exagerated news are you hearing lad?
<nlsthzn57> oh just all the political issues... land appropriation etc. etc.
<howzitcal> Hey All
<howzitcal> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi  howzitcal
<Kilos> nlsthzn57: things are going downhill fast, you better off away
<howzitcal> downhill?
<nlsthzn57> the country
<nlsthzn57> I am off home in a bit... hope you all have a lovely evening and catch you online (possibly) a tad later
